# Something About Nothing..........# 9



## macraven

Welcome to your home away from home!



Everyone is invited to join us.



You can lurk, read and post here.


The only rule we have is to play nice. 


Jump in and say what is on your mind, ask a question about the darkside, talk about your insurance rising due to a teen now behind the wheel, complain about those next door neighbors, talk about the weather, tell us about your diet, talk about your vacation, tell us a good joke or just show the love for the darkside, etc.......



The house is almost ready for the homies.
I just need some help in decorating it now........
bring anything you need to get us started.

*We started the first Something about Nothing on April 10, 2007.
4 years ago almost.
4 years..............wow
*




Here are the links to all the other threads:

Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196

Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593

Part 3: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1749271

Part 4: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1787403

Part 5: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1886193

Part 6: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2030658

Part 7: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144991

Part 8: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2320748


----------



## macraven

ok, i'll be the first homie to sign in.

all of you homies if you are regular of not here, come join the party.
we will party until someone calls the cops on us....


----------



## donaldduck352

*House looks empty,for now.I call the Big leather chair in front of the widescreen!!*


----------



## macraven

i was wondering who would be the first homie here.


Double D in the big leather recliner in front of the big TV.
holding a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




...


----------



## donaldduck352

*Ya know me mac!!!*


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Jump in and say what is on your mind, ask a question about the darkside, talk about your insurance rising due to a teen now behind the wheel, complain about those next door neighbors, talk about the weather, tell us about your diet, talk about your vacation, tell us a good joke or just show the love for the darkside, etc.......



No one ever said I couldn't follow directions, so here goes:

1.  On my mind - I have a horrible headache because I was almost smeared by a stupid HS aged kid on my way to work today who totally ran a stop sign.  I completely slammed on the breaks, like 100%, and could see his scared face in the car as my car kind of fishtailed because the ground was somewhat wet/icy.  And of course the kid was stupid/inexperienced enough to then slam on the brakes as well, with his car directly in front of mine, instead of continuing on out of the way.  Didnt hit but it was very close and everything in the car flew forward and that obviously included my head and neck.  Going to take something soon here and go to bed since its late but wanted to check out the new digs.

2.  Darkside - only question is if/when we will EVER be able to plan a visit to see WWOHP!  

3.  Insurance - 2 teen boys already on the policy and I just booked teen #3's road test for May yesterday!    We're already at 4 times where we started with our rate - how high can we go?  

4.  Nope, no issues with the neighbors - that's good!  

5.  The weather.  It's Green Bay - sure you can figure it out from there!    Although it did get up in the upper 40's today so I can't complain......eh, sure I can!  I want 70 and sunny!

6.  Diet - unfortunately is in the desperately needed but non-existent stage!

7.  Vacation - as soon as I pull out another day of my trip report, you guys will be the first to get the links!

8.  Good joke - I'll have to ask Stephen for that one since he's my relative joke expert (or at least pun expert for those of you who read his trip report day!).

Welcome everyone and hope all are doing well!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey......found everyone 

I`m sat in our new home with a seaview from my new room......cocktail in hand of course  and ready to party.........even though it is only 9.20am over here.

On my mind.....not a lot....as usual!

Weather.......bloomin miserable

Darkside .........only 150 odd days now till we`re there 

Diet..........Not Good!!!! Enough said!!!!

Jokes........not on a family site 

Teens behind wheel.......Kyle is progressing well with his driving lessons.........he will be wanting to share my car with me as it`s only a little VW, but insurance for teen boys is massive!!!! Couldn`t even consider putting him on the bigger car that Tom has.....would cost more than my car is worth!!

Apart from that life is ok at the moment. Popping off to do some housework soon........although I`ll spend longer thinking about doing it than the actual jobs themselves 

Have a good day everyone and enjoy our new home........Thanks Mac


----------



## Mad Hattered

Who is gonna make breakfast for us this morning? I'm starving! Just sayin'.....

Out of here at 11:30 this a.m. so I can go get my March Madness on....oh, and maybe get all Irish and all.  My last name DOES start with Mc....once again....just sayin'....


----------



## keishashadow

new digs!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. _On my mind_ - what mind?

2. _Darkside_ - fingers crossed any of a handful of old codgers decides to retire @ DH's work so he can snag a week in October this year

3. _Insurance_ - ssssssh, mine doubled when #3 started to drive, holding breath for renewal notice's terms.  

4. _neighbors_ - i've given up ever thinking mine will ever follow the golden rule

5. _The weather_ - 60 degrees & sun the next 2 days woo-hoo!
6._ Diet_ - took me a month to lose 6 stinkin pounds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. _Vacation_ - freely admit to being a vacation 'ho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. _joke_ - in honor of St Patrick's day:

Q: Why did St. Patrick drive all the snakes out of Ireland? 

A: He couldn't afford plane fare.


----------



## tink20

On my mind: DD took my debit card last night to get gas, and she still has it with her at school, I just text her to guard it with her life (sometimes things get stolen at her school)  

Darkside question? What is your favorite attraction?

My teen and insuranc, so far so good, we got through the first year with no tickets or accidents 

I like the neighbors, but I am a little tired of one of the neighbors 2 dogs, that run loose, but I'm easy going so.....

Sunny and in the high 70s (sorry)

Diet: not on one

Next vacay is the beach in Gulf Shore, AL in April!

My joke (DS told me this one yesterday, and he just laughed and laughed..too cute)  A cowboy rode into town on Friday, stayed two days and left on Friday.  How is this possible?









His horse's name is Friday 

Have not been to the darkside yet, but am loving the planning!


----------



## macraven

off to spend the day with the parental units.......

we plan to eat out and have liver and onions today........


will be back before nightfall......


----------



## damo

Come to sign in.  I've got to make at least one appearance per thread!!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Wow, four years! Where has the time gone?


----------



## Mad Hattered

It's currently 71 degrees here!


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> My last name DOES start with Mc....



My surname begins Mc too.........Scottish though......not Irish 



keishashadow said:


> 6._ Diet_ - took me a month to lose 6 stinkin pounds



I feel your pain..........think I found your 6lbs though 



Mad Hattered said:


> It's currently 71 degrees here!



You are so lucky.........its about 6 degrees here but feels less as its so damp. I need to move somewhere warmer!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Are we late to the party???


----------



## minniejack

Mad H.......you can get a higher post count if you don't use the multi quotes button......Mac why'd you have to tell him?  You know it's his goal to catch me--we'll never catch DD though...that man can gab 




keishashadow said:


> new digs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. _Vacation_ - freely admit to being a vacation 'ho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. _joke_ - in honor of St Patrick's day:
> 
> Q: Why did St. Patrick drive all the snakes out of Ireland?
> 
> A: He couldn't afford plane fare.


Keisha,  we've noticed


tink20 said:


> On my mind: DD took my debit card last night to get gas, and she still has it with her at school, I just text her to guard it with her life (sometimes things get stolen at her school)
> 
> 
> I like the neighbors, but I am a little tired of one of the neighbors 2 dogs, that run loose, but I'm easy going so.....
> 
> Sunny and in the high 70s (sorry):cool2:
> 
> Diet: not on one
> 
> I don't know whether I'm crazy or stupid or both...but we got DD her own debit card account...she leaves it in the car all the time--I've tried to explain that's like leaving cash on the seat... sigh...
> 
> Next vacay is the beach in Gulf Shore, AL in April!
> 
> My joke (DS told me this one yesterday, and he just laughed and laughed..too cute)  A cowboy rode into town on Friday, stayed two days and left on Friday.  How is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His horse's name is Friday
> 
> Have not been to the darkside yet, but am loving the planning!





macraven said:


> off to spend the day with the parental units.......
> 
> we plan to eat out and have liver and onions today........
> 
> 
> will be back before nightfall......


  Yumm...one of my favorites--when I'm REALLY irked with DH that's what I cook



Mad Hattered said:


> It's currently 71 degrees here!





schumigirl said:


> My surname begins Mc too.........Scottish though......not Irish
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain..........think I found your 6lbs though
> 
> 
> 
> You are so lucky.........its about 6 degrees here but feels less as its so damp. I need to move somewhere warmer!!!!


We've got the Irish on my side of the family and Scottish on DH's with the Dinsmores and little ol' American Indian to the mix.  I think we're called mutts at the pound.


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Are we late to the party???



so is our new home here?  http://disneygoldenoak.disney.go.com/
for now I'll take the room with the view--maybe we'll catch of glimpse of Freddy?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> off to spend the day with the parental units.......
> 
> we plan to eat out and have liver and onions today........
> 
> 
> will be back before nightfall......


 
what, no green beer corned beef more green beer & cabbage?

tink 20 i trust my kids with my life, but *not* my debit card

mj thanks for noticing (i think lol) i go with tripe when im annoyed with family, it's a 2 day process hee hee

the basketball games are a mite too close for my liking today


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## Coach81

I'm here!!!  Hi everyone!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

minniejack said:


> so is our new home here?  http://disneygoldenoak.disney.go.com/
> for now I'll take the room with the view--maybe we'll catch of glimpse of Freddy?








HOLY CRAAAAAAAP! did you see the price of houses there???


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## KStarfish82

Made it here!  It was a killer commute!  Next time I would like a first class ticket to our new home Mac!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Made it here!  It was a killer commute!  Next time I would like a first class ticket to our new home Mac!



ok..

no more subway trains for you.
i'll send the Batmobile.


----------



## tink20

DD, I like the purrty St. Patricks pictures....oh and I like yours too Pooh!


----------



## thebigkahuna

Hi everybody! Happy GREEN BEER day!!!

Thanks for the welcome Mac, sorry I was late to the 250 page party!

I'm getting excited about my trip to the darkside 
Cant wait !

I'm excited tomorrow is F R I D A Y !!


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies
Hope nobody has drank too much green beer *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies!

I see I'm late. Happy St. P's Day!!!!!!!

I've been cleaning and organizing this week. My friend came all the way from NC to help me and she's working miracles. Tomorrow we finish organizing and start painting the family room. Hooray! I've wanted to paint it since we moved here four years ago, and I'm finally getting around to doing it. Soon it will change from poopy yellowish-brown to light peach walls and a darker rosy/salmon ceiling. I can't wait to have it finished!


----------



## keishashadow

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies!
> 
> I see I'm late. Happy St. P's Day!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been cleaning and organizing this week. My friend came all the way from NC to help me and she's working miracles. Tomorrow we finish organizing and start painting the family room. Hooray! I've wanted to paint it since we moved here four years ago, and I'm finally getting around to doing it. Soon it will change from* poopy yellowish-brown* to light peach walls and a darker rosy/salmon ceiling. I can't wait to have it finished!


 

that's okay, i still have same striped wallpaper that came with house in one of our BRs

good weekend all


----------



## RVGal




----------



## circelli

hey there homies 

thought I better check out the new home 

this is March Break for my kiddies 

my youngest ds has a friend over and they are watching Mega Mind 

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL


----------



## schumigirl

Sometimes I wish I was the genius I think I am 

Haven`t been able to get on my laptop all day.........came up with some system error or words to that effect. Now I`m in on my own.......Tom and Kyle are out........I know nothing about computers.......do I phone the help desk at £60 ($100) a call?

No.... I phone my brother in law.... who is somewhere up in the Scottish highlands........up a mountain......in the middle of nowhere. He is in charge of a company that put mobile phone masts up all over. So get through to him..... and after 45 mins of giving me very simple instructions......it`s sorted 

I`m not good with technical things  

But it`s Friday.........Pizza and red wine tonight


----------



## marciemi

Okay, finally got day 5 of the trip report up.  Heading out to Detroit for a long weekend/Spring Break - Matt's flying in tonight there and grandma/grandpa will pick him up and we'll be out there by dinnertime tomorrow so it may be awhile until I ever get to day 6!   But for now:

Day 5 - Part 1 - Hollywood Studios and Pop

Day 5 - Part 2 - Boys, DD, and 'Ohana

Day 5 Photopass Pics


----------



## macraven

i just got out of bed.

i am starting my weekend early.......



so good to see more homies coming back for the weekend party at the new joint.

i see Tricia, Circelli, Lawrence, thebigkahuna, tink, marci, kfish, BonLee, damo, and i'll name the rest once my coffee has been made.

i don't do well without the morning coffee.......


----------



## thebigkahuna

woo hoo! I was mentioned! 

im really excited to see things that are new at Universal since my last trip:
Simpsons Ride
Rip Rock Coaster (ok ok, that's not the actual name of it ~ but you know what I mean!)
and im super excited for WWOHP!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Just playing catch up since I have been Mia for awhile *


----------



## Mad Hattered

Dana and I are both off work today and headed out to get more March Madness on.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## tink20

Hey homies, off to our camping adventure......see yall later


----------



## donaldduck352

*2 days straight,bieng St Patty's day weekI got one theseee,*


----------



## donaldduck352

tink20 said:


> Hey homies, off to our camping adventure......see yall later



*GOODE LUCK!!!

Without video games and a cell,you got youre hands full,let us know how it turns out...*


----------



## macraven

i'm awake now.
had a couple of pots of coffee...........




now if i was on the other side of the pond, everyone would be up......


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## macraven

i see keisha..............

*bumping and grinding for us.
*



she loves to help the thread stay on #1........



just returned home from taking care of the inmates.
i used to call them my parental units but today i am not happy with them.


----------



## macraven

boy, what a dead day in these parts today..........



i need to get the roll call going for the stray homies that have not come home yet.....

just a few i can think of right now are worfiedoodles, metro west, sharon g,
yankeepenny, modie, ............

i'll make up the list later.
it's like an echo in here.....


----------



## keishashadow

winter's officially outta here!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> winter's officially outta here!



Beautiful day here today.......but still chilly.....central heating is still on.

Our clocks go forward next weekend........don`t like losing the hours sleep, but nights start to get much lighter earlier.

Now under 150 days till Orlando.......


----------



## circelli

Our clocks went back last Sunday 

March Break  is now over for the kiddies 

School tomorrow   I am not happy they will be gone 

We can open the windows here and call out to some homies....and of course new homies can always join in 

Going to enjoy the sun today...still kinda cool out but snow is meting


----------



## tink20

Here are a few pictures from our little camping trip.





My nieces and nephew and DS (the one in the chair)





My niece is holding up her "pet worm" that she dug up.  They played in the mud, dug up worms, played with frogs.  
We had fun, my sisters and I missed our beds! It was nice to be so close to my parents home, my mom cooked a big breakfast for us, so I got to have my morning coffee  I have a pic of my sisters and myself, but no make up =


----------



## Mad Hattered

Sorry Keisha, but I just had to steal your Happy Feet gif.....it's currently 78 and sunny here......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm enjoying MM at home today so at noon I put a 3 lb chuck roast and a 5 lb pork shoulder on the smoker.  Should be done sometime around 6ish.  I'm also combining some Bush's Grillin' beans (smokehouse and mexican) and will smoke those under the meat so the juice drips in for the last two hours. I'm also going to smoke a big Vidalia onion at the end to shred and top the pulled beef along with some horseradish sauce. 

I'll try to remember to post some pics for you, Minnie.  It's the least I could do since my KY Wildcats beat your Mountaineers yesterday.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well apparently Spring has officially arrived ... unfortunately someone forgot to tell Mother Nature - we still have over 3 ft of snow, plus we're supposed to get more light flurries 

On a happier note - only 17 days until our trip to Burbank ... and 59 days, 19 hours until our May trip to Orlando 

I also just double checked rental costs for our upcoming trip in May ... WOW some of those rental prices are outrageous  






... I'm so glad I booked our rentals for both our May and October trips a few months ago.     At those prices I'd seriously have to double think about renting a car at all!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

I noticed that too, Bonny.  It seems like we used to get them for around 19 - 20 bucks/day in Orlando.  Those prices now are ridiculous!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... so since we're sharing, this is what's going on in our world weather wise (taken Friday afternoon) ... no 78° or no camping here


----------



## keishashadow

ive got snow blindness

happy feet all the way around

bonny's going to beautiful downtown burbank (im sure most of the kiddos here far too young to catch the laugh in reference).  count me in on being *very* glad to have booked car months ago for July trip, i've got 9 days for a full size thru National for less than $190.  June rental in Myrtle Beach is currently more than cost of my OF hotel.  May just try to hotwire/priceline it if i don't see some movement as it's so spread out there you really need a car.

very cute campers have shorts on, cool~now they'll be ready to do it again!


----------



## tink20

oh my goodness, can't believe all that snow.  i'll send some sunshine your way


----------



## KStarfish82

Hope everyone had a great weekend!  Spring is here!  Sorry about the snow for some of you folks....they are forecasting some here on Wed...hopefully it will just be rain.

Have a good Monday all!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> bonny's going to beautiful downtown burbank (im sure most of the kiddos here far too young to catch the laugh in reference).



"Verrry eeen-ter-es-ting!"


----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


> *2 days straight,bieng St Patty's day weekI got one theseee,*




that's me today--I haven't been this bad since our last trip to Universal.

I don't think I was dancing on the tables, but I was even prank calling people at midnight.  And I didn't know it until I was looking at my cell and didn't recognize a number.  One of DH's buddies put his boss's number on my phone and I was calling him asking him why he wasn't there.  

I've got bruises upon bruises--I have no idea where they came from and  yes I did all of this while wearing a gown...


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> Here are a few pictures from our little camping trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nieces and nephew and DS (the one in the chair)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece is holding up her "pet worm" that she dug up.  They played in the mud, dug up worms, played with frogs.
> We had fun, my sisters and I missed our beds! It was nice to be so close to my parents home, my mom cooked a big breakfast for us, so I got to have my morning coffee  I have a pic of my sisters and myself, but no make up =



looks like you DID have a great trip camping out.

no arms in slings, no bandades on the kids' knees, no calamine lotion on the faces, looks like you did good!!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Beautiful day here today.......but still chilly.....central heating is still on.



carole, our heat will be on until june at the rate we are going.
join the club



circelli said:


> Our clocks went back last Sunday
> 
> March Break  is now over for the kiddies
> 
> School tomorrow   I am not happy they will be gone
> 
> We can open the windows here and call out to some homies....and of course new homies can always join in
> 
> Going to enjoy the sun today...still kinda cool out but snow is meting



our skool break isn't to the end of the month......
aren't you glad your snow is melting.......!!



Mad Hattered said:


> Sorry Keisha, but I just had to steal your Happy Feet gif.....it's currently 78 and sunny here......



my back is turned.
twist that knife one more time MH........

we have rain, wind and it is cold.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well apparently Spring has officially arrived ... unfortunately someone forgot to tell Mother Nature - we still have over 3 ft of snow, plus we're supposed to get more light flurries



bonny wins the homie with the most snow in the last week.








KStarfish82 said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend!  Spring is here!  Sorry about the snow for some of you folks....they are forecasting some here on Wed...hopefully it will just be rain.
> 
> Have a good Monday all!



you like rain.
you are a swimmer.







minniejack said:


> that's me today--I haven't been this bad since our last trip to Universal.
> 
> I don't think I was dancing on the tables, but I was even prank calling people at midnight.  And I didn't know it until I was looking at my cell and didn't recognize a number.  One of DH's buddies put his boss's number on my phone and I was calling him asking him why he wasn't there.
> 
> I've got bruises upon bruises--I have no idea where they came from and  yes I did all of this while wearing a gown...




fun weekends are always the best..........


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> "Verrry eeen-ter-es-ting!"


you bet your bippy

oh so cool smilie





i get to swim this weekend, indoors but still a pool, enough to hold me another 2 months till we open ours.

mj it's been awhile since i tied one on that good, be glad u were toasted & loosey goosey, otherwise those bruises could've been broken bones...imagine 'splaining that one to your kids with a straight face.

73 sunny degrees todaygoing to drop like a rock but so nice to open the windows!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

That is all ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

We had a high of 82 degrees today (twists the knife a little more for Mac).  Wednesday the high is going to be 48 and low 50's for the rest of the week.  So yeah.....it will be back to crap in no time. 

I had to put the verbal smackdown on Dana for turning on the AC already! Pfffft!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Speaking of Mac.....I saw you showed up on the Disney Food Pic thread over there in regards to the Chicago Dog they are serving at MK now.  Was that a joke or what?   That thread inspired me to grab one of the new Sonic Chicago dogs today for lunch.  It was actually pretty damn good considering it was a fast food joint. I will get one again to hold me over until I get back up North.






And Minnie, it's healthy.  Just think of it as a hot dog with a salad on top of it.


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> That is all ...



* Good one Bonny!!*


----------



## tink20

That hotdog looks sooooo good!  and poor Mr. Snowman, he can't get the hint, its time to leave.


----------



## donaldduck352

tink20 said:


>



*I see ya gotta Gator fan in your family!!!

How close ya live too the swamp tink20?

The background looks like N.Fla-S GA.Am I wrong?The slash pines look way to familer..

Looks like ya'll had a great time!!*


----------



## KStarfish82

OK...anyone here ever gone to Philadelphia?

We are going for a wedding there  and want to get some quality Philly Cheese Steaks......any suggestions?


----------



## Mad Hattered

KStarfish82 said:


> OK...anyone here ever gone to Philadelphia?
> 
> We are going for a wedding there  and want to get some quality Philly Cheese Steaks......any suggestions?



Not on purpose.  I prefer not to be pelted with battery-laced snowballs!  But to answer your question, it would probably be Pat's or Geno's.  I'm pretty sure more than a few Phils have been killed in a debate over which is better.


----------



## donaldduck352

KStarfish82 said:


> OK...anyone here ever gone to Philadelphia?
> 
> We are going for a wedding there  and want to get some quality Philly Cheese Steaks......any suggestions?



*Watching Diners,Drive In's and Dives,by Guy(what ever his last name is)on the Food Channel,MH is correct.Those are the two places to try!!!*


----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> That is all ...







Mad Hattered said:


> Speaking of Mac.....I saw you showed up on the Disney Food Pic thread over there in regards to the Chicago Dog they are serving at MK now.  Was that a joke or what?   That thread inspired me to grab one of the new Sonic Chicago dogs today for lunch.  It was actually pretty damn good considering it was a fast food joint. I will get one again to hold me over until I get back up North.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Minnie, it's healthy.  Just think of it as a hot dog with a salad on top of it.



nah...I gotta be gluten free, so the pizza pics and the bread pics don't even put an oz on these hips....


----------



## tink20

donaldduck352 said:


> *I see ya gotta Gator fan in your family!!!
> 
> How close ya live too the swamp tink20?
> 
> The background looks like N.Fla-S GA.Am I wrong?The slash pines look way to familer..
> 
> Looks like ya'll had a great time!!*



That's my nephew, He is a HUGE Gator fan, they live in Pace, FL.  We live in Mobile, AL, of course we are Bama fans.  We are at my parents home in AL (about 15 acres) We are not ready for "real" camping


----------



## keishashadow

re snowman, better to die young than fade (melt) away

re weiner, not sure which is worse the poppy seed bun or all the garbage on iteverybody knows you only only eat catsup & relish on them...course this is how we eat our sammies (hang-over prevention remedy lol) here:


----------



## eeyoremylove

Getting very pumped up for our big trip this Friday! We live in northwest Ohio and are driving to Florida. (sigh) I HATE driving but will be really enjoying our stay at US/IOA myself and my DH can hardly wait for WWoHP! Woot Woot !!!


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


>



MH........I have never eaten any kind of Hotdog........but that one tempts me......especially with the chillies on......I do like chillies on everything 

Keisha......I don`t even know whats on that sandwich?????? Fries???(And what is catsup?????) Would give it a go though


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> That is all ...











Mad Hattered said:


> We had a high of 82 degrees today (twists the knife a little more for Mac).  Wednesday the high is going to be 48 and low 50's for the rest of the week.  So yeah.....it will be back to crap in no time.
> 
> I had to put the verbal smackdown on Dana for turning on the AC already! Pfffft!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Speaking of Mac.....I saw you showed up on the Disney Food Pic thread over there in regards to the Chicago Dog they are serving at MK now.  Was that a joke or what?   That thread inspired me to grab one of the new Sonic Chicago dogs today for lunch.  It was actually pretty damn good considering it was a fast food joint. I will get one again to hold me over until I get back up North.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Minnie, it's healthy.  Just think of it as a hot dog with a salad on top of it.




i couldn't believe a poster came behind me to make a comment on what i said ..........

you know, that wasn't a chicagoan that would question what disgusting meant.
the real chicago dog does not have KETCHUP...
so many places pour the ketchup on it and call it a chicago dog.
gotta start with the vienna beef and nothing else will do for it.
green relish, poppy seed buns, onions, peppers, mustard, slice of dill, slices of tomato.......some with celery seed depending on which part of town you buy in.......and that is a chicago dog.

i did have the sonic dog and it was quite tasty.

sorry, but the motherland can not make the chicago dog correctly....



carole, try the dogs at nathans at amityville for a better style of the chicago dogs.
it's a decent imitation of it.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> re snowman, *better to die young than fade (melt) away*
> 
> re weiner, not sure which is worse the poppy seed bun or all the garbage on iteverybody knows you only only eat catsup & relish on them...course this is how we eat our sammies (hang-over prevention remedy lol) here:



our keisha does love her rolling stones..............


----------



## macraven

eeyoremylove said:


> Getting very pumped up for our big trip this Friday! We live in northwest Ohio and are driving to Florida. (sigh) I HATE driving but will be really enjoying our stay at US/IOA myself and my DH can hardly wait for WWoHP! Woot Woot !!!












to our newest homie:

eeyoremylove







we are happy you joined us today.
we love having new blood over here.

Ohio can be a long drive........but, if that is the only way to make it to the darkside, so be it.
hopefully the drive will fly by for you and you'll love the experience at Universal.

Mr Mac is an OSU fan.
it was in our prenups that i had to support his love for that team or else......

that's what i get for marrying an Ohioan..


you only have 3 more 'wake ups' before you hit the road.
we call it wake ups because no one sleeps the night before a trip.

which hotel will you be staying?
is this your first time for parry hotter?

if you have any questions, let us know.
some of us even might know the answers!


come back and play more.
you are now a card carrying darkside member......
and that is a fun thing...


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> our keisha does love her rolling stones..............


 
Im still waiting for mick to call mei'd settle for keith

everything is better with (heinz) catsup on it!

carole - you bear witness to a culinary masterpiece!  Adam Rick of Man vs Food & Bobby Flay are fans & im sure MJ will vouche for it.  It consists of your choice of meat (im partial to capicolla), can be topped with a fried egg, on italian bread, fries, tomato & vinegar based coleslaw.  Chase it down with big pickle slice and a beer.

check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMHF7MvBBCA&feature=related


----------



## keishashadow

sr moment - i cannot remember who's going to *cedar point* this summer, but receiving my planner in the mail jogged memory, thought i'd forward the link to travel brochure/planning site.

http://www.shoresandislands.com/


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - you bear witness to a culinary masterpiece!  Adam Rick of Man vs Food & Bobby Flay are fans & im sure MJ will vouche for it.  It consists of your choice of meat (im partial to capicolla), can be topped with a fried egg, on italian bread, fries, tomato & vinegar based coleslaw.  Chase it down with big pickle slice and a beer.
> 
> check it out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMHF7MvBBCA&feature=related



Oh I recognise it now.............we love MVF..........spend many hours salivating over the food there.......and I have a bit of a secret crush on Adam Richman   Just something about him is a little bit cute.

We just don`t get food like that over here.

Speaking of food............trying to cut out carbs apart from breakfast. I do like to start my day with wholemeal toast and marmalade.
So far I`ve had salad and parma ham for lunch, and salad with chicken for dinner.........not feeling full at all.
Snacking on fresh pineapple and Kiwi fruit  

Better not look at the food pics on the other thread


----------



## eeyoremylove

macraven said:


> to our newest homie:
> 
> eeyoremylove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are happy you joined us today.
> we love having new blood over here.
> 
> Ohio can be a long drive........but, if that is the only way to make it to the darkside, so be it.
> hopefully the drive will fly by for you and you'll love the experience at Universal.
> 
> Mr Mac is an OSU fan.
> it was in our prenups that i had to support his love for that team or else......
> 
> that's what i get for marrying an Ohioan..
> 
> 
> you only have 3 more 'wake ups' before you hit the road.
> we call it wake ups because no one sleeps the night before a trip.
> 
> which hotel will you be staying?
> is this your first time for parry hotter?
> 
> if you have any questions, let us know.
> some of us even might know the answers!
> 
> 
> come back and play more.
> you are now a card carrying darkside member......
> and that is a fun thing...



Thank you so much for the nice welcome!, We are staying at  RPR and this is our first time for Harry Potter! We Love Disney but since we are such Harry Potter nerds, we decided that WWOHP it is! Our youngest is coming with, and she really loves HP as well. She even went as Hermione on trick or treat night this past year. We received so many compliments on how much she looked like the young Hermione Granger, Crazy hair and all! Once again thank you for the Welcome!

ps. whats this card I need to be carrying, for  the darkside? LOL


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

schumigirl said:


> (And what is catsup?????)


Catsup, or more commonly Ketchup, is what youse guys over the pond call "Tomato sauce" ... I think ...


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Catsup, or more commonly Ketchup, is what youse guys over the pond call "Tomato sauce" ... I think ...


 
bonny's good @ translating

carole some things are universalI think Adam's great too.  We've had sirrius in the car for the last 2 years and I am obsessed with BBC Radio One and Dr. Who...someday i'll get to visit!


----------



## Coach81

Good morning everyone! Happy Hump Day!!!

Very pleased to announce that we have reserved the Hard Rock Hotel Club Level for May 25th - 27th for our upcoming visit back to USF!!!

Hope everyone is doing well... been very busy these days...


----------



## schumigirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Catsup, or more commonly Ketchup, is what youse guys over the pond call "Tomato sauce" ... I think ...



Thank you Bonny.......you`re absolutely right......that`s good thought I was missing out on something I hadn`t tried. 



keishashadow said:


> bonny's good @ translating
> 
> carole some things are universalI think Adam's great too.  We've had sirrius in the car for the last 2 years and I am obsessed with BBC Radio One and Dr. Who...someday i'll get to visit!



If you ever do visit....give us a yell.........would be glad to see you 

Just bring warm clothes.........we had 5 glorious days in June last year, whole of the Uk was hot......we all made the most of it as .........Bam!!!!! That was summer gone  

My ironing board collapsed on me today   It just fell, luckily missed my toes.....so off to buy a new one tomorrow.....along with a new kettle......it went bang earlier!!! 

Not my day today


----------



## minniejack

thanks for the Cedar point link--the mail must've missed my house with the coupons

Need them...just signed DD up for a very expensive medical camp in DC...staying at Georgetown and seeing surgeries and other bloody type stuff--sounds like her idea of 10 days of fun--not mine

And DS is heading with his choral group to Busch Gardens and Williamsburg for fun.

And we all can't forget...JACUZZI ARRIVES NEXT WEEK!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Was checking out some of the prices for the hotels at Cedar Point and they are beyond ridiculous!!  It's cheaper to stay onsite at a WDW Deluxe or onsite at US/IOA than in freaking Ohio.  What's up with that??!!


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Was checking out some of the prices for the hotels at Cedar Point and they are beyond ridiculous!!  It's cheaper to stay onsite at a WDW Deluxe or onsite at US/IOA than in freaking Ohio.  What's up with that??!!



Ummmm top roller coasters in the world and they know it?  Maybe??


----------



## coastermom

keishashadow said:


> sr moment - i cannot remember who's going to *cedar point* this summer, but receiving my planner in the mail jogged memory, thought i'd forward the link to travel brochure/planning site.
> 
> http://www.shoresandislands.com/



We are going to CP this summer !!!


----------



## coastermom

Mad Hattered said:


> Was checking out some of the prices for the hotels at Cedar Point and they are beyond ridiculous!!  It's cheaper to stay onsite at a WDW Deluxe or onsite at US/IOA than in freaking Ohio.  What's up with that??!!



Yes we are looking too but we figured that we would have our passes already as we live not too far from Dorney Park and are getting the platinum passes . Which gives us all of Cedar Fairs parks .... I was When I saw the prices at CP Really what is up with that ???


----------



## coastermom

Hello everyone back again .. Wanted to see what was going on again ... I am working 5 full days for the next few weeks and it is killing me !!!  How anyone has kids and teaches is nuts ! I am so tired from work and then dealing with my three at home I am just so DONE !!! 

Have good news ... got a new car / truck ... still keeping the mini van and the little car too but got a Ford Edge and I LOVE IT !!! Fully loaded and there is so much to learn about all these buttons LOL ... 

Hope everyone is doing well ... Thanks for the CP link and to everyone who is going the hotels are CRAZY !! I can go to WDW or USF for that price ! REALLY IT IS OHIO PEOPLE !! LOL ... 

Night all bed soon as I am up at 5 or earlier each day !! UGH


----------



## KStarfish82

coastermom said:


> Hello everyone back again .. Wanted to see what was going on again ... I am working 5 full days for the next few weeks and it is killing me !!!  How anyone has kids and teaches is nuts ! I am so tired from work and then dealing with my three at home I am just so DONE !!!
> 
> Night all bed soon as I am up at 5 or earlier each day !! UGH



Haven't you read the news lately??  We teachers have the easiest jobs, work less hours, have summers off and make too much $$!


----------



## macraven

i came to make a comment on what kfish said but the snow here has warped my mind.

i'm waiting for marcie to show up and brag about her 13 inches in greenbay...


----------



## Mad Hattered

Keisha, you didn't get blown away last night did you?  I saw this morning there was a tornado in Greensburg, PA.  I don't know how close  you are to that area.

We've had 4 days of mid 70's.  Now it's in the 30's and sleeting/snowing/raining.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Keisha, you didn't get blown away last night did you?  I saw this morning there was a tornado in Greensburg, PA.  I don't know how close  you are to that area.
> 
> We've had 4 days of mid 70's.  Now it's in the 30's and sleeting/snowing/raining.




yesterday it was 75...today we have snow...obviously SOMEONE didn't have the noose tight enough on that snowman...


We had the tornado winds here, but just limbs down and power outages--luckily, for once, we didn't lose any power.  Even the kiddos were sayin' what's up with Tuesdays?  For the past couple of weeks, it seems like every Tuesday either the cable (which means phone, internet and TV) or the power is out.


----------



## minniejack

Mountaineers didn't make it but yay to West Liberty Hilltoppers!! One of local colleges made it!! Final Four!


http://www.finalfour.net/news/basketball-men/2011-03-23/west-liberty-rides-three-ball-win


----------



## circelli

It was so nice here on the weekend...snow melted sun was warm 
Yesterday we got freezing rain AND snow 
Now there is more snow to melt......that's what ya get for living in these parts


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Was checking out some of the prices for the hotels at Cedar Point and they are beyond ridiculous!! It's cheaper to stay onsite at a WDW Deluxe or onsite at US/IOA than in freaking Ohio. What's up with that??!!


 
we skipped it last year & did bonus AS stay for less money (i did have some air credits to offset it, but really, it's bizarre when you think about it imo).  i won't pay the prices for the 1 hour early entry perc, especially since many of the onsite rooms are vintage to put it kindly.

we go to the kalahari (everybody sing lol), never more than 15 drive even prime time if you skirt the traffic by mapquesting the non highway route. Kalahari's rooms are clean, modern, food decent & waterpark is far better than CP's version too imo. Always lots of different specials, especially mid week.

we just got the quarter-sized hail vs the golfball stuff that the next town over, dented cars. Several funnel clouds here, but we're lucky & have only had 1 microburst in last 16 years that blew out the windows on one side of our house/knocked down trees, etc. while others got roofs ripped off that time in our area. We live on a ridge of a mountain & are typically protected (although we get far more snow than 1 mile down the mt does tradeoff i guess). Peeps in Greensburg approx 1/2 hour drive from me, last i heard 90 houses were hit, 30 of them totalled, nobody seriously injured though

mj congrats! that's one of the schools that courted DS, never heard of it before

did some volunteer tax prep this am, now brain is broke


----------



## coastermom

KStarfish82 said:


> Haven't you read the news lately??  We teachers have the easiest jobs, work less hours, have summers off and make too much $$!



LOL I must have missed that part about making too much $$$ LOL I am only the assistant and have so much work to do never mind my poor DH that has work to do all day as a teacher !! UGH ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

coastermom said:


> LOL I must have missed that part about making too much $$$ LOL I am only the assistant and have so much work to do never mind my poor DH that has work to do all day as a teacher !! UGH ...



Hey CM.....you only have one more post to hit the big 1,000!  Sheesh.....even YOU have more than me!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey CM.....you only have one more post to hit the big 1,000!  Sheesh.....even YOU have more than me!



fireworks for CM when she hits the 4 digits.....

big beer party for MH when he hits the big one....


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i came to make a comment on what kfish said but the snow here has warped my mind.
> 
> i'm waiting for marcie to show up and brag about her 13 inches in greenbay...



17.3 inches actually!! 

Dropped in though to ask for some prayers/pixie/mummy dust (take your choice).  Royce found out this morning that he lost his job as of today.    Not sure what the next step is from here as my crappy part time job doesn't go far in paying the bills.  We meet with a headhunter tomorrow morning.  Not much else to say at this point - he was with the company 19 years.


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> 17.3 inches actually!!
> 
> Dropped in though to ask for some prayers/pixie/mummy dust (take your choice).  Royce found out this morning that he lost his job as of today.    Not sure what the next step is from here as my crappy part time job doesn't go far in paying the bills.  We meet with a headhunter tomorrow morning.  Not much else to say at this point - he was with the company 19 years.



*Sorry to hear that marci.Did they at least warn him ahead of time?*


----------



## tink20

marciemi said:


> 17.3 inches actually!!
> 
> Dropped in though to ask for some prayers/pixie/mummy dust (take your choice).  Royce found out this morning that he lost his job as of today.    Not sure what the next step is from here as my crappy part time job doesn't go far in paying the bills.  We meet with a headhunter tomorrow morning.  Not much else to say at this point - he was with the company 19 years.



I'm very sorry too.  I will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers, and hope something great....comes your way.


----------



## circelli

marciemi said:


> 17.3 inches actually!!
> 
> Dropped in though to ask for some prayers/pixie/mummy dust (take your choice).  Royce found out this morning that he lost his job as of today.    Not sure what the next step is from here as my crappy part time job doesn't go far in paying the bills.  We meet with a headhunter tomorrow morning.  Not much else to say at this point - he was with the company 19 years.





Thinking of you guys


----------



## macraven

speechless here.


----------



## RAPstar

So.............guess who hopefully might be going to Universal around Oct. 4-8 (if things work out)?


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> So.............guess who hopefully might be going to Universal around Oct. 4-8 (if things work out)?



how many guesses do i get??

going to do the tour again?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> how many guesses do i get??
> 
> going to do the tour again?



Depending on the price, I don't see why not.


----------



## schumigirl

marciemi said:


> 17.3 inches actually!!
> 
> Dropped in though to ask for some prayers/pixie/mummy dust (take your choice).  Royce found out this morning that he lost his job as of today.    Not sure what the next step is from here as my crappy part time job doesn't go far in paying the bills.  We meet with a headhunter tomorrow morning.  Not much else to say at this point - he was with the company 19 years.



Best wishes to you all that he finds something soon. Is there any such thing as job security nowadays? 



I`ve been up since 5am this morning and will be the same next 2 days and all my own choice. 

Formula 1 Grand Prix season is back  

1st race is Australia so with time difference free practice, qualifying and the race itself is "early" for us, so early nights all round.

I know it`s not so big in the States now but it`s the one sport all 3 of us have a huge passion for, and of course my hero Michael Schumacher is back for his second year  

Off to take Kyle to orthodontist now, His treatment is finished but his night time retainer cracked so mouldings again for new ones. And we have thick fog


----------



## macraven

morning carole.....



the formula 1 grand prix ....
i hope your favorite wins!

orthodontist.
i do remember that word.
4 of mine went through that.
so glad it is over.


TGIF to all youse homies.
i'm heading off to chicago and see my dentist in a bit.
i know, fun weekend ahead for me....


----------



## tink20

Hello homies and Happy Friday!   I am going to "try" and do some spring cleaning.  Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## minniejack

Marci


----------



## keishashadow

marci ouch, that's a nightmare, hope it's over soon for you

dentist is a scary word, orthodonist is longer word therefore pricier.  Four sets of bracesI thought i had it bad with three.  not one for each kid (middle one loves me & grew straight teeth).  #1 lied about wearing his retainer at night, teeth moved so I had to fork over more $ for a 2nd set.then he left 2nd retainer under his bed where dog found it & enjoyed it as pricey chew toy.

later gators, im heading off for the program/overnighter @ IUP w/jr soon, if i squint i can pretend im on vacation for a night lol.


----------



## RAPstar

So, I bought my plane tickets......but due to work and other issues, I'll be going a week earlier than what I wanted. Sept. 28-Oct. 4. Oh well, at least I get to go, and hit up what I hope will be the first week of HHN


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> So, I bought my plane tickets......but due to work and other issues, I'll be going a week earlier than what I wanted. Sept. 28-Oct. 4. Oh well, at least I get to go, and hit up what I hope will be the first week of HHN



*Thats too bad dude,Dw and I would like to see ya again on the 7"th..The night of nights for the homies!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> So, I bought my plane tickets......but due to work and other issues, I'll be going a week earlier than what I wanted. Sept. 28-Oct. 4. Oh well, at least I get to go, and hit up what I hope will be the first week of HHN


Awesome!! ... we haven't even gone on our May trip yet and you've already booked your plane tix for October!


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Friday all!

Heading to Philly in the morning for a wedding.  Enjoy the weekend everyone....and hopefully NO MORE SNOW!


----------



## macraven

we had snow again today.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> we had snow again today.




When does the weather start to get better in your area Mac? Snow at this time of year must be usual for you i guess.

Hope all went well at dentist yesterday.


Off to shops to get stuff to make my own pizza tonight  

Never made the pizza dough before!! Hot and spicy one I think........and apparently I`m weird because I like pineapple on a pizza  Or so everyone keeps telling me 

Well.......I`ll give it a try.........if not I`ll have takeout menu handy 

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *Thats too bad dude,Dw and I would like to see ya again on the 7"th..The night of nights for the homies!!*



I really wanted to go, but flight prices and work issues made it fairly impossible. Maybe next year though!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Awesome!! ... we haven't even gone on our May trip yet and you've already booked your plane tix for October!



Haha. I plan way ahead. It'll be my first time flying Southwest too!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> When does the weather start to get better in your area Mac? Snow at this time of year must be usual for you i guess.
> 
> Hope all went well at dentist yesterday.
> 
> 
> Off to shops to get stuff to make my own pizza tonight
> 
> Never made the pizza dough before!! Hot and spicy one I think........and apparently I`m weird because I like pineapple on a pizza  Or so everyone keeps telling me
> 
> Well.......I`ll give it a try.........if not I`ll have takeout menu handy
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend




hi carole ....
at the rate we are going, spring may be sprung in june.......

we have had cold periods this long before.
it is not uncommon for us at the wisconsin/illinois border area.
also, we are located one mile off of lake michigan which is always cold.....

having an implant done on the front tooth.
i will soon look like me again.

pineapple on pizza is one of our favorites.
i ordered a deep dish pineapple pizza last weekend.
it was gone in hours.........

at jakes at rph, i order pineapple pizza......
super good there!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> hi carole ....
> at the rate we are going, spring may be sprung in june.......


I'm thinking that may be us too this year ... temps have warmed up to just about normal but we've only had about 30 minutes of sun over the past week so nothing is melting


----------



## Coach81

Greetings from Louisiana.. ate some Crawfish for all of you today!!!  They were GREAT!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> hi carole ....
> at the rate we are going, spring may be sprung in june.......
> 
> we have had cold periods this long before.
> it is not uncommon for us at the wisconsin/illinois border area.
> also, we are located one mile off of lake michigan which is always cold.....
> 
> having an implant done on the front tooth.
> i will soon look like me again.
> 
> pineapple on pizza is one of our favorites.
> i ordered a deep dish pineapple pizza last weekend.
> it was gone in hours.........
> 
> at jakes at rph, i order pineapple pizza......
> super good there!




Oh sounds a bit too cold for me there........but hopefully your summers make up for it.

YAY............A fellow pineapple on pizza fan 

I`ve had that Pizza at Jakes........twice.........it was gorgeous (didn`t want to share it)

My attempt at home made pizza last night was a bit of a.............disaster  

Thank goodness for Takeout 

6am here.....but my brains says 5am as clocks have gone forward.......will take all day for brain to catch up!!!

Off to watch Grand Prix


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm thinking that may be us too this year ... temps have warmed up to just about normal but we've only had about 30 minutes of sun over the past week so nothing is melting



bonlee, i see on the weather for our area that we will have a warm up spell in about two weeks from now.
but, we have heard that before.

looks like many of us are getting no spring.
you'll get your first dab of spring when you get to orlando in May.



Coach81 said:


> Greetings from Louisiana.. ate some Crawfish for all of you today!!!  They were GREAT!!!



i love crawfish.
had them in new orleans.

good to see you and the announcement of spring in your area......



schumigirl said:


> Oh sounds a bit too cold for me there........but hopefully your summers make up for it.
> 
> YAY............A fellow pineapple on pizza fan
> 
> I`ve had that Pizza at Jakes........twice.........it was gorgeous (didn`t want to share it)
> 
> My attempt at home made pizza last night was a bit of a.............disaster
> 
> Thank goodness for Takeout
> 
> 6am here.....but my brains says 5am as clocks have gone forward.......will take all day for brain to catch up!!!
> 
> Off to watch Grand Prix



i hope your dude wins!!


----------



## keishashadow

anchovies float my boat, family makes me get my own mini pizzaotherwise pineapple just cries out to be joined by ham.

still waiting to hear if mr keisha can get the homie week in October (contract year & management is dragging feet getting thru vacation assignments) if not i'll visit early Dec. but it sure won't be the same.

2nd time since i booked our air, spent another few bucks this am to move our July flight up earlier in the day on SW.  Now we're on that crack of dawn one I like to book (the one that typically produces groans amongst my troops).

I'm starting to suspect that the airlines collectively have decided to following the disney's methodology of pricing...start off rack ridiculously expensive, see who's dumb enough to bite (me), then offer limited sales.  'least SW has some flexibility to play the game.


----------



## macraven

i keep reading about pizza.

that is what i will fix for dinner tonight.

tanks homies!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> anchovies float my boat, family makes me get my own mini pizzaotherwise pineapple just cries out to be joined by ham.
> 
> still waiting to hear if mr keisha can get the homie week in October (contract year & management is dragging feet getting thru vacation assignments) if not i'll visit early Dec. but it sure won't be the same.
> 
> 2nd time since i booked our air, spent another few bucks this am to move our July flight up earlier in the day on SW.  Now we're on that crack of dawn one I like to book (the one that typically produces groans amongst my troops).
> 
> I'm starting to suspect that the airlines collectively have decided to following the disney's methodology of pricing...start off rack ridiculously expensive, see who's dumb enough to bite (me), then offer limited sales.  'least SW has some flexibility to play the game.



i hope mr keisha gets that special october time period off....
i'll cross everything if that helps the cause.


airfare.
it's a game i play all the time but unlike others, i usually book about 10 months out.
i have been lucky with the air prices doing it that way.

i found that american to have the flights and cost i wanted.
it's not my favorite airline but when it comes to the $, i'll book!


----------



## Mad Hattered

We got 6 inches of snow here yesterday.


----------



## macraven

_feeling your pain_


----------



## tink20

Hey, homies! I have a question about my upcoming USF/IOA trip (6/5 - 6/9).  On the dates of our trip, IOA closes at 8pm and USF closes at 7pm.  My question is what do you guys do in the evenings.  When we are at WDW we usually hang out in the parks until 9p or 10p. It will be Me, DH, DS (9), DD (17) and her BF.  So I was just looking for some ideas.  Thanks!


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ... BIG HUGS to you Marci ... Sending you a big jar of hope and lots of luck !!! 

DD finally found her prom dress !! ONLY 325 bucks later UGH 

Planning a trip to Hershey for a weekend this spring !!

Still looking for Jet Blue to post fares in NOV for our trip back to USF !! WHOOO Girls trip for DD2's Sweet 16 !! 

Now  I  am going to sleep have to be up in a few hours to shower and get to class .. I think it is my last full time week but we will see ... not looking forward to going back to jumping from school to school but it is what it is ... Lets pray I get to stay till the end of the year with this kid !!  one never knows !! 

Off to sleep ....

Mac is this a Thousand ?? WIll I get my Fireworks .... PLEASE !! LOL 

Night all


----------



## coastermom

tink20 said:


> Hey, homies! I have a question about my upcoming USF/IOA trip (6/5 - 6/9).  On the dates of our trip, IOA closes at 8pm and USF closes at 7pm.  My question is what do you guys do in the evenings.  When we are at WDW we usually hang out in the parks until 9p or 10p. It will be Me, DH, DS (9), DD (17) and her BF.  So I was just looking for some ideas.  Thanks!



we went one spring and the parks closed that early we sat pool side , walked through City Walk there is always something going on there ... WE were so tired though from getting up early that we just rested at night !


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Hey all ... BIG HUGS to you Marci ... Sending you a big jar of hope and lots of luck !!!
> 
> DD finally found her prom dress !! ONLY 325 bucks later UGH
> 
> Planning a trip to Hershey for a weekend this spring !!
> 
> Still looking for Jet Blue to post fares in NOV for our trip back to USF !! WHOOO Girls trip for DD2's Sweet 16 !!
> 
> Now  I  am going to sleep have to be up in a few hours to shower and get to class .. I think it is my last full time week but we will see ... not looking forward to going back to jumping from school to school but it is what it is ... Lets pray I get to stay till the end of the year with this kid !!  one never knows !!
> 
> Off to sleep ....
> 
> Mac is this a Thousand ?? WIll I get my Fireworks .... PLEASE !! LOL
> 
> Night all


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> Hey, homies! I have a question about my upcoming USF/IOA trip (6/5 - 6/9).  On the dates of our trip, IOA closes at 8pm and USF closes at 7pm.  My question is what do you guys do in the evenings.  When we are at WDW we usually hang out in the parks until 9p or 10p. It will be Me, DH, DS (9), DD (17) and her BF.  So I was just looking for some ideas.  Thanks!



1.
take your time leaving the park.
shop or browse at the big merch store near the entrance of the park.
this can kill well over an hour.

2.
after you leave the park:
go to HRC for a burger and shake.
take pics of each floor of what is on the walls, ceilings.
the place closes at midnight.
ask to take the back room tour.

3.
after you leave the park:
go to city walk, eat, take pics, people watch, go to the movie at the cinema, check out the shops.
you would not be able to do all of this in one evening.
weekends there are bands set up in city walk.
free entertainment.

4.
after you leave the park
return to the hotel and hang out at the pool, lobby, walk around the grounds.

5. 
take the boat ride to the other hotels to see how they are lit up at night.

6.
take the internal bus to each hotel and go walk around in the lobbies.
take the same bus back to another hotel.
this bus circles around to the 3 different lobby hotels 

7.
snack or late dinner at the resort.
RPH has good choices available

8.
rent a flick in the room

i love to channel surf once i am back in my room.
i snack and drink in the bed and relax.
i also make notes of what i did for the day in my journal and tenatively plan the park actions for the next day.

i can not unwind once i leave the parks.
even after leaving hhn at 2 in the morning, i don't hit slumber until about 4 that morning.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

Just got back from Philly.....what an ugly city!  Sorry to say this if anyone has ties...but yuck!  Traffic was terrible (and this coming from a New Yorker)....wish I could have seen the nicer parts of the city but no time.

We went to Geno's Steaks...the consensus was....

Bro - Really good
Husband - OK...nothing special
Father - Lies Shoney's better!  

Traffic was ridiculous otherwise we would have tried Pat's.

Glad to be back to my lovely NY (never thought those word would go together )


----------



## macraven

glad you made it back home all in one piece!


----------



## RAPstar

coastermom said:


> we went one spring and the parks closed that early we sat pool side , walked through City Walk there is always something going on there ... WE were so tired though from getting up early that we just rested at night !



This!!!

Its funny, that as I think back on my past 3 trips, I remember the first one being so much more relaxing, mainly cause since the parks closed early I was able to come back and relax in my room and at the pool. I'm hoping that happens again this time. Though I'm planning on at least 3 HHN nights which will keep me up late.


----------



## Coach81

One thing we are looking forward to for our upcoming USF trip is that everthing is at a much easier pace compared to WDW... with our FOTL passes, life is GOOD!


----------



## minniejack

coastermom said:


> Hey all ... BIG HUGS to you Marci ... S
> DD finally found her prom dress !! ONLY 325 bucks later UGH



DD bought her prom dress back in August during cross country season _(loved her---store was getting out of the prom dress business--$400 dress for $200--we got a homecoming and a prom dress both for what we would have paid for one)....Unfortunately, tennis is not cross country...now she has to diet and work out like a fiend...  We finally got it zipped last week.  Woosh!!!



macraven said:


>


----------



## tink20

coastermom said:


> DD finally found her prom dress !! ONLY 325 bucks later UGH



Us too, girls are so darn expensive.

Thanks for all the ideas,  I am looking forward to the slower pace at Universal.  DD is the one who likes to stay up late, I guess she could hang out by the pool.


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> We got 6 inches of snow here yesterday.


 
don't even think of sending it out east mr.  track meet today, pulling out my winter gear to survive sitting in 30-something degree weather for 3 hours.

coastermom - congrats although re prom - ha! not too sure re girls being cheaper than boys.  Off top of my head i paid over $600 last year ($200 for tux/shoe rental, $75 for flowers, $150 couple's portion of shared limo, prom tix $100, breakfast for 2, kennywood tix & expenses the next day)  Dutch is not done in these parts.   I have all the pictures of need of him in a tux, hope he's going to skip it entirely this year.''

KF my kiddo applied & was accepted @ drexel, but going to pass - don't think he's street-smart enough to cut it there.  Older son coached a few college football games in the university park area and said it was advised that it was too dicey for team to venturing out of hotel at night. Even in our little burg, there's areas we don't drive through but they're not next to colleges.

mac - that was a most excellent list


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies and hope all is well with everyone
As for me not so good cause for one dental problems stopped us from going to Universal this year and if that wasn't enough our dental insurance decides that I owe almost $400.00 more when I had the dentist office to figure out what the total was for all the work to be done and paid for it and now they are sending bills saying I owe more *


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> coastermom - congrats although re prom - ha! not too sure re girls being cheaper than boys.  Off top of my head i paid over $600 last year ($200 for tux/shoe rental, $75 for flowers, $150 couple's portion of shared limo, prom tix $100, breakfast for 2, kennywood tix & expenses the next day)  Dutch is not done in these parts.   I have all the pictures of need of him in a tux, hope he's going to skip it entirely this year.''
> 
> 
> mac - that was a most excellent list



In your dreams...


----------



## Mad Hattered

Trust me, Keisha....I'm not wishing this crap on anyone.  I know we haven't had nearly as much snow as Bonny, Mac or you but we've had the 6th snowiest season in St Louis since they started keeping records.  It's annoying at this point.  They're calling for another chance tomorrow night.....just 2 days away from the STL Cardinals home opener.  Mac knows just how serious we take the Cardinals here.

Congrats to coastermom for hitting the big 1,000!!

Oh.....and congrats to my Kentucky Wildcats for making it to the Final Four!!! WOOHOO!!!!

I ordered some new hot sauces for my collection the other day and just broke open a bottle of salsa yesterday.  OMG!  It totally warmed me up on a cold winter day but probably wasn't the best thing for my heart.  I already thought I was going to die while watching the KY/NC game, but this stuff REALLY added to the situation.







 is all I have to say about the Ghost Pepper!!  But it seriously tasted really good.....just mind-blowingly hot.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Keisha....what is this Monster Walk-Thru that you mentioned on the Jimmy Neutron thread?  Is this something special during HHN?

Edited to add: Note to self.....don't read you post count with the laptop upside down.  It makes you think you only have 696


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Oh.....and congrats to my Kentucky Wildcats for making it to the Final Four!!! WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> I ordered some new hot sauces for my collection the other day and just broke open a bottle of salsa yesterday.  OMG!  It totally warmed me up on a cold winter day but probably wasn't the best thing for my heart.  I already thought I was going to die while watching the KY/NC game, but this stuff REALLY added to the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is all I have to say about the Ghost Pepper!!  But it seriously tasted really good.....just mind-blowingly hot.



Way to go Wild Cats!! We found a really good salsa/hot spicy shop of all places in Amish country in Ohio the other day.  Dandelion salsa, raspberry salsa and Wasabi peanuts that were yummy--I saw on the can they came from Williamsburg so I already told DS when he goes there in June to pick me up a few cans.  One week gone and out of four jars of salsa only one left!!  Oink. Oink.



Mad Hattered said:


> Keisha....what is this Monster Walk-Thru that you mentioned on the Jimmy Neutron thread?  Is this something special during HHN?
> 
> Edited to add: Note to self.....don't read you post count with the laptop upside down.  It makes you think you only have 696



your addicted!!  check out Donald's count sometime--he hasn't been on much longer than either of us, but the man can sure gab...


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> Way to go Wild Cats!! We found a really good salsa/hot spicy shop of all places in Amish country in Ohio the other day.  Dandelion salsa, raspberry salsa and Wasabi peanuts that were yummy--I saw on the can they came from Williamsburg so I already told DS when he goes there in June to pick me up a few cans.  One week gone and out of four jars of salsa only one left!!  Oink. Oink.
> 
> 
> 
> your addicted!!  check out Donald's count sometime--he hasn't been on much longer than either of us, but the man can sure gab...



We have a shop that specializes in hot sauce/salsa/bbq etc. in St Charles.  I've spent WAY too much money in that place.  

https://www162.safesecureweb.com/figueros/hothothot/Products.htm

This is the hottest salsa I've ever eaten, and I eat ALOT of HOT.  A habanero pepper has 150,000 to 350,000 scoville units.....the ghost pepper has 850,000 to 1,041,000 scoville units! 

If you like Wasabi then look for Wasabi Peas in the Asian section of your grocery store.  They are addictive!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

I don't know HOW much spice you like, Minnie but this is the next recipe that I'm going to try out this week.  I've already purchased all the ingredients, I just have to wait til Dana doesn't have to work late.

Thai-Style Chicken and Basil

Serves 4


Since tolerance for spiciness can vary, weve kept our recipe relatively mild. Sweetness without sufficient heat can become cloying, so we also cut back the sugar. For a very mild version of the dish, remove the seeds and ribs from the chiles. If fresh Thai chiles are unavailable, substitute 2 serranos or 1 medium jalapeño. In Thailand, crushed red pepper and sugar are passed at the table, along with extra fish sauce and white vinegar, so the dish can be adjusted to suit individual taste. Serve with steamed rice and vegetables, if desired.


Ingredients
2 cups fresh basil leaves , tightly packed
3 medium garlic cloves , peeled
6 green or red Thai chiles , stemmed (see note)
2 tablespoons fish sauce , plus extra for serving (see note)
1 tablespoon oyster sauce 1 teaspoon white vinegar , plus extra for serving (see note)
1 tablespoon sugar , plus extra for serving (see note)
1 1/2 pounds boneless, skinless chicken breast , cut into 2-inch pieces
3 medium shallots , peeled and thinly sliced (about 3/4 cup)
2 tablespoons vegetable oil   Red pepper flakes , for serving (see note)


Instructions
1. Process 1 cup basil leaves, garlic, and chiles in food processor until finely chopped, 6 to 10 one-second pulses, scraping down bowl with rubber spatula once during processing. Transfer 1 tablespoon basil mixture to small bowl and stir in 1 tablespoon fish sauce, oyster sauce, vinegar, and sugar; set aside. Transfer remaining basil mixture to 12-inch heavy-bottomed nonstick skillet. Do not wash food processor bowl.

2. Pulse chicken and 1 tablespoon fish sauce in food processor until meat is chopped into -approximate 1/4-inch pieces, six to eight 1-second pulses. Transfer to medium bowl and refrigerate 15 minutes.

3. Stir shallots and oil into basil mixture in skillet. Heat over medium-low heat (mixture should start to sizzle after about 11/2 minutes; if it doesnt, adjust heat accordingly), stirring constantly, until garlic and shallots are golden brown, 5 to 8 minutes.

4. Add chicken, increase heat to medium, and cook, stirring and breaking up chicken with potato masher or rubber spatula, until only traces of pink remain, 2 to 4 minutes. Add reserved basil-fish sauce mixture and continue to cook, stirring constantly until chicken is no longer pink, about 1 minute. Stir in remaining cup basil leaves and cook, stirring constantly, until basil is wilted, 30 to 60 seconds. Serve immediately,


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Serve immediately,







no. do. not. do. that. 
until mac is there..........


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

morning

anything with both fish & oyster sauce sells me



Mad Hattered said:


> Keisha*....what is this Monster Walk-Thru that you mentioned on the Jimmy Neutron thread*? Is this something special during HHN?


 
that was intended as a wish list replacement, it's something they have @ USH that i thought very cool, almost skipped it on way out of park, glad we didn't!  imo, it'd fit well into the physical space and would be great year-round promo of sorts for HHN & the houses.

_Universal City, California – Universal Studios Hollywood breathes life into Universal’s most notorious celluloid creatures in “Universal’s House of Horrors,” a new spine-chilling walk-thru attraction opening at “The Entertainment Capital of L.A.” opening today._
_Featuring an award-winning line-up of the Studios’ 80-year horror film legacy, “Universal’s House of Horrors” reacquaints guests with such notorious creatures as Count Dracula, The Wolf Man, The Mummy, Frankenstein’s Monster, the Bride of Frankenstein, the Phantom of the Opera and “Psycho’s” Mother Bates. Guests will encounter all of these fearsome figures as they navigate the dark passages of a Gothic castle. The multi-sensory attraction will even use olfactory sensation to produce its effects: the castle has been infused with scents that capture the pungent odors of Egyptian tombs, musty antechambers and decaying life._
_The “Universal’s House of Horror” adventure begins at the entrance to the castle ruins in Soundstage 13. After being shepherded along the castle’s drawbridge, guests will enter a corridor laden with dozens of recognizable authentic movie props and artifacts including such cinematic icons as the original corduroy blazer worn by Anthony Perkins in “Psycho,” the Hannibal Lector mask from “Red Dragon,” the police uniform worn by Roy Scheider in “Jaws,” the books and necklaces from “Skeleton Key,” the original Chucky doll from “Seed of Chucky” and the Billy doll from “Dead Silence.”_
_Original horror film posters will also adorn the area as a further introduction to over 20 infamous horror characters that now permanently reside within the “House of Horrors.”_
_Guests will not have long to linger over these genre treasures. Attendants quickly usher them through a dark labyrinth leading into the themed areas that include
Dracula’s Portal, Nosferatu's rat-infested Catacombs, the Burial Crypt of The Bride of Frankenstein, The Phantom of the Opera’s Lair, The Mummy’s Tomb, “Chucky’s” Good Guy Toy Factory, a “Psycho” Maze of Mirrors, The Wolf Man’s Forest and Dr. Frankenstein’s Lab. _


----------



## minniejack

MH...Love, love, love Thai chicken  

Your store looks like they carry the same things as the one in Amish country.  We used to have a store like that around here, but the man sold more products going to craft shows and flea markets, so he closed up shop.  

And Wasabi peas used to be my fave pre gluten free days.    Peanuts will have to do...I've never tried to make them at home.  Ever tried?  

Off to make some deliveries and earn my keep around here.  I think it must be the economy, even my sisters are starting to hit me up for some more makeup and they haven't bought from me for years.


----------



## minniejack

had me thinking what else wasabi is out there and I found a wasabi edamame kind that I can order from my co op... hmmmm might be worth a shot  I'm stalled on the old diet and sick of any snack foods around the house--including these new chips I found called Beanitos...BBQ  Really, REally good.  QVC and Amazon both have.


----------



## minniejack

Okay MH you are so not good for my waist. 

I kept remembering the wasabi peas and did a little researching and voila'! The company must've changed their recipe!!    I literally go into every store I enter and head straight to Wasabi peas and I always pick up the packages thinking maybe...maybe...they changed their ingredients and cross your fingers...I think it worked this time!  I think I found a wheat free brand that I can get from my co op without heading to Whole Foods or ordering  online 



thanks mh...i think


----------



## keishashadow

I was shamed into restarting my TR, post #51 forward @

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40512352&posted=1#post40512352


----------



## marciemi

Some long ketchup here - sorry I haven't responded, we've been kind of just in shock (or more just "sticking our head in the sand and pretending nothing's happening"  ) here!



keishashadow said:


> I was shamed into restarting my TR, post #51 forward


  I promise as well that I intend to actually finish my trip report some time - somehow it's lost the importance that it had a week ago.    I only have one day left though and then a summary so I'll get to it!  



keishashadow said:


> coastermom - congrats although re prom - ha! not too sure re girls being cheaper than boys.  Off top of my head i paid over $600 last year ($200 for tux/shoe rental, $75 for flowers, $150 couple's portion of shared limo, prom tix $100, breakfast for 2, kennywood tix & expenses the next day)  Dutch is not done in these parts.   I have all the pictures of need of him in a tux, hope he's going to skip it entirely this year.



Out here prom is only for juniors and "ball" is for seniors.  Some advice on keeping it cheaper - DON'T have your son date someone a different class than him.  Eric is a sophomore, but GF is a junior, which means that of COURSE they have to do prom this year for her.  And if they're still together, then next year they'll have to do BOTH prom and ball.  

On the plus side, a local tuxedo store came to the school and offered discount scratch-offs.  Most kids got a small discount, but one of Eric's friends (who isn't planning on attending prom) got a free rental so he gave it to Eric!  Actually no strings attached and he only paid the $7 to get the "souvenir" pocket square that he can keep and saved the other $133 the kids ahead of him in line were paying!  



schumigirl said:


> When does the weather start to get better in your area Mac? Snow at this time of year must be usual for you i guess.


  I'm very perplexed trying to figure out why the ski area that we were planning to head to this weekend (even further north of us and Mac in the upper peninsula of Michigan) is closed for the season.  Guess the 18 inches of snow last week, and recent highs in the 20's and lows around zero must not be conducive to skiing?    We had passes there but aren't going to pay to go somewhere else at this point.  



keishashadow said:


> marci ouch, that's a nightmare, hope it's over soon for you
> 
> dentist is a scary word, orthodonist is longer word therefore pricier.  Four sets of bracesI thought i had it bad with three.  not one for each kid (middle one loves me & grew straight teeth).  #1 lied about wearing his retainer at night, teeth moved so I had to fork over more $ for a 2nd set.then he left 2nd retainer under his bed where dog found it & enjoyed it as pricey chew toy.



Thanks to everyone who offered support and/or PM's - I really appreciate it.  As I said, I think we're still just in shock and trying to figure out what the heck we'll do with Eric if a job doesn't pan out here - really hate to move him during junior year (if nothing works out by fall) but we also really don't have any ties to this area and would love to move somewhere, preferably warmer, if a job opportunity played out there.  Going to be rough for him in any case.  Some options include having him graduate a year early and/or me staying here with him and getting an apartment if need be to let him graduate here if Royce goes somewhere else.

On the dental note, that's the huge issue here as well - loss of medical/dental insurance.  Stephen was actually supposed to have his wisdom teeth out last Friday (day after the shoe dropped).    Obviously cancelled that but he still has the MRI coming up for the head stuff in May which won't be cheap and I guess we just have to pray nothing is actually wrong with him at that point!  On another plus side, he was accepted to the AF Academy yesterday and his brother was really pushing him to go there (with him) but he signed his declination this morning and is still really hoping all will work out medically for MIT - we go out to visit next week.  

Regarding the dog eating the retainers - we've done that one a couple times and we don't even have a dog!    (And never did).  You'll also be glad to know that it's not a good idea to leave them in the driveway on the ground (where they evidently fell out of the car when he just stuck them in the door handle) - they're not much use when they're run over either!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> that was intended as a wish list replacement, it's something they have @ USH that i thought very cool, almost skipped it on way out of park, glad we didn't!  imo, it'd fit well into the physical space and would be great year-round promo of sorts for HHN & the houses.
> 
> _Universal City, California  Universal Studios Hollywood breathes life into Universals most notorious celluloid creatures in Universals House of Horrors, a new spine-chilling walk-thru attraction opening at The Entertainment Capital of L.A. opening today._
> _Featuring an award-winning line-up of the Studios 80-year horror film legacy, Universals House of Horrors reacquaints guests with such notorious creatures as Count Dracula, The Wolf Man, The Mummy, Frankensteins Monster, the Bride of Frankenstein, the Phantom of the Opera and Psychos Mother Bates. Guests will encounter all of these fearsome figures as they navigate the dark passages of a Gothic castle. The multi-sensory attraction will even use olfactory sensation to produce its effects: the castle has been infused with scents that capture the pungent odors of Egyptian tombs, musty antechambers and decaying life._
> _The Universals House of Horror adventure begins at the entrance to the castle ruins in Soundstage 13. After being shepherded along the castles drawbridge, guests will enter a corridor laden with dozens of recognizable authentic movie props and artifacts including such cinematic icons as the original corduroy blazer worn by Anthony Perkins in Psycho, the Hannibal Lector mask from Red Dragon, the police uniform worn by Roy Scheider in Jaws, the books and necklaces from Skeleton Key, the original Chucky doll from Seed of Chucky and the Billy doll from Dead Silence._
> _Original horror film posters will also adorn the area as a further introduction to over 20 infamous horror characters that now permanently reside within the House of Horrors._
> _Guests will not have long to linger over these genre treasures. Attendants quickly usher them through a dark labyrinth leading into the themed areas that include
> Draculas Portal, Nosferatu's rat-infested Catacombs, the Burial Crypt of The Bride of Frankenstein, The Phantom of the Operas Lair, The Mummys Tomb, Chuckys Good Guy Toy Factory, a Psycho Maze of Mirrors, The Wolf Mans Forest and Dr. Frankensteins Lab. _



We can't wait to check that out when we're in "beautiful downtown Burbank" next week ... I've also booked us on one of their VIP Experiences so that a certain someone can get his picture taken on the steps of the Psycho house


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Sorry, didn't mean to be rude ... hello everybody


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to be rude ... hello everybody




Pfffft! 

Now I get it, Keisha.  I misunderstood which Universal it was at.  That sounds sooooooo cool!  We are definitely going to hit USH on our next trip out west.


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We can't wait to check that out when we're in "beautiful downtown Burbank" next week ... I've also booked us on one of their VIP Experiences so that a certain someone can get his picture taken on the steps of the Psycho house


 
OMG i missed that special psycho tour?!? u gotta be kidding me, that's it, it's final, back to USH we go lol  Please post pic, although as i recall tourgide stated the house uses those visual height tricks disney is so fond of on main street & is not to scale? 

marci im getting a knot in my stomach reading your post, you are very calm and level headed & will surely get through this even stronger as a family!  1 Q re medical though, shouldn't it run at least 30 days past employment separation?  have you checked into continuance re medical re cobra, im sure it's ridiculously expensive though.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> OMG i missed that special psycho tour?!?


It's not cheap  ... http://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/ticket_vip.htmlhttp://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/ticket_vip.html 

but Lee figures it's worth it for the chance to actually walk up the steps to the house and hang out in front of the Bates Motel ... and besides, we're only there for one day so why not - it's only money


----------



## macraven

i would do that in a heartbeat.

i would do the exclusive one.


you can never get enough of that type of stuff at universal!





and a very good afternoon to all the homies here...


----------



## coastermom

Mac .. Thanks for the fireworks .. I LOVE THEM 

Prom here is just for seniors / and their dates ... Last year my DD went with a senior she was with . He went off to College ( I really liked him this made me sadder then DD LOL ) now she is dating another guy who is also a senior BUT he goes to a different school so we HAVE TO GO TO TWO PROMS !!! ... I just see the money flying out of my purse ! 


Bad week so far at work and I think this is my last full week .. Kind of Happy but also kind of sad ... Will miss spending time with my hubby at lunch during school ... this subbing thing stinks when you really like the class and the kids ! 


Off to do HW and get the house together as well as cook dinner !! FUN FUN FUN !


----------



## tink20

coastermom said:


> Off to do HW and get the house together as well as cook dinner !! FUN FUN FUN !



Whatcha cooking?  I am going to make tacos, yea I know that sounds really great   but I don't cook big meals when DH is at work and its just me and the kids (and DD's BF we feed him every night)

Well, DS made all As on his report card, still haven't gotten DD's yet.  She said the computer system is not working correctly, I will have to look into this  

Seriously ready for the kid's spring break, can't wait to be at the beach and relax. It will be nice to get away for a little while.  DD's prom (junior/senior) is the Saturday before their spring break.  Its her first time going, so she is very excited. 

Later homies!


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> Okay MH you are so not good for my waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mh...i think



You sound exactly like Dana!!  I'm not sure what I will conjure up tonight.  Perhaps some cajun ribeye steaks....hmmmmmm *insert Dr Evil's face here*


----------



## tink20

keishashadow said:


> I was shamed into restarting my TR, post #51 forward @
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40512352&posted=1#post40512352



Glad you did, I went back and looked at all your pics....really enjoyed them, especially the one with the bird on your head (too cute).


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> I was shamed into restarting my TR, post #51 forward @
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40512352&posted=1#post40512352


I missed this post earlier ... I'll have to go and read it now ...


----------



## macraven

i'm hungry for tacos now..........


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It's not cheap  ... http://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/ticket_vip.html
> 
> but Lee figures it's worth it for the chance to actually walk up the steps to the house and hang out in front of the Bates Motel ... and besides, we're only there for one day so why not - it's only money


 
like the way you think, with the VIP access to rides, seems a reasonable splurge



tink20 said:


> Glad you did, I went back and looked at all your pics....really enjoyed them, especially the one with the bird on your head (too cute).


i think he was using me to try & escape



macraven said:


> i'm hungry for tacos now..........


 
i was voted down on tacos yesterday-burgers yet again.  the way today's going I'll be giving pizza delivery a call...middle DS broke his foot, craziness ensuing trying to get him into ortho to cast.Least my airfare when down a bit today, credits are good.


----------



## macraven

broke his foot !!!!


oh my.....


when did this happen?


----------



## tink20

I bought my "Universal Orlando 2011 The Ultimate Guide" today!


Sorry about your DS's foot, hope he feels better soon. 


Just had a huge burger for lunch, so not even thinking about dinner right now


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> middle DS broke his foot, craziness ensuing trying to get him into ortho to cast.Least my airfare when down a bit today, credits are good.



Awwww...........poor lad......hope he`s not in too much pain. Just off to catch up on your latest addition to your trippie 

Mad Hatter.........I envy you access to those hot sauces.........love the sound of the non pc ones too. I love hot sauces 

I tried a friend of a friends home made carribbean hot sauce once........jeepers creepers.....thought I was going to be hospitalised!!!! I looked like a cartoon struggling to breathe and turning purple at the same time  

I had boring old chicken salad for dinner tonight, did spice the chicken up a bit with cajun spices. Fresh pineapple for dessert........or so I thought........forgot to buy one 


Diets Suck!!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

I just had a Royale Burger at Steak n Shake (don't know how many of you have those around).  It was 2 beef patties, american cheese, bacon, lettuce, tomato and topped with a fried egg.  It was AWESOME!!!

And yes, I made sure to take my cholesterol medicine beforehand.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> broke his foot !!!!
> 
> 
> oh my.....
> 
> 
> when did this happen?


 
that's what happens when dumbo kids cut through the landscaping instead of taking the long way to front door i.e. the sidewalks

not sure which baby whined more today (the sick GD or him) lumbering klutz on crutches who insisted on going out in 2 inches of snow said he was going stir-crazy, figure he'll break the other leg before i get him to ortho in the am.

i like steak n shakes' happy hour, milkshakes all around!

i plan on swiping @ least one of the mr's dos equis to wash down my pizza...maybe it'll make me interesting?


----------



## coastermom

OH NO BROKEN FOOT UGH  Hope he is felling better soon !! 

Still no word on work if I am needed next week ...I do know I will be there on Monday though !! 

Nothing like a huge amount of HW on the day the teacher knows almost 90 % of the class goes to CCD and doesnt get home till after 5 PM so now my 9 year old is sitting here in tears doing HW and I have just about had it after spending all day with 8 graders who are disrespectful and in need in major HELP !!! UGH I am so looking forward to Friday and a nice pay check !! 

Just booked a weekend in Hershey Park !!  Love spring time in the park ... DD has her 16th birthday while we are there too !! This is not her trip ( we are going to USF in Nov ) but it is a nice way of going with one of her friends that cant go to USF and to celebrate her B day !! 

I am going to get my tiny dessert from weight watchers ... I think they are starving me !! this diet stuff stinks !! I am only two days in and I want to eat the kitchen table ....... If I could I would eat the plastic container my lunch came in !!  

have a great night all !!  I am off to bed by 9 so I dont over sleep again before work in the AM !!


----------



## minniejack

DS passed his written (finally) 3rd times a charm and he claims he still never looked at the book.  So if you are driving and see a black Honda Pilot with WV plates--maybe pull over until he passes  He's actually pretty good...all that practice on our lawn mower and the 4 wheeler at the farm must've been a good thing.

Snow didn't stick here...but it was hot in my house when I saw the report cards that came home.  One kid sick about getting a B and the other thinking he had B's and was happy--he was looking at the average of the first semester--let's just say if those grades don't come up...his new license won't help him one bit.


----------



## RAPstar

Don't you hate when you put all your heart into one plan and then you turn around and it almost blows up in your face? Oh well. I'm stayng on-site this year come heck or high water. Also, my besty Chip might be going with me again this year. Keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## macraven

time for me to play ketchup....

but first have to see what happened on idol tonight.

i had to leave before the end to pick son up at MKE

i do love my son but told him next time, pick another flight in......



will be back.....


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> I just had a Royale Burger at Steak n Shake (don't know how many of you have those around).  It was 2 beef patties, american cheese, bacon, lettuce, tomato and topped with a fried egg.  It was AWESOME!!!
> 
> And yes, I made sure to take my cholesterol medicine beforehand.



steak and shake rule..........



coastermom said:


> Still no word on work if I am needed next week ...I do know I will be there on Monday though !!
> 
> Nothing like a huge amount of HW on the day the teacher knows almost 90 % of the class goes to CCD and doesnt get home till after 5 PM so now my 9 year old is sitting here in tears doing HW and I have just about had it after spending all day with 8 graders who are disrespectful and in need in major HELP !!! UGH I am so looking forward to Friday and a nice pay check !!
> 
> 
> I am going to get my tiny dessert from weight watchers ... I think they are starving me !! this diet stuff stinks !! I am only two days in and I want to eat the kitchen table ....... If I could I would eat the plastic container my lunch came in !!
> 
> have a great night all !!  I am off to bed by 9 so I dont over sleep again before work in the AM !!



tell yourself what i say at the end of the skool day....

at least i didn't birth all these kids and don't have to take them home with me.

teach high school.
you won't understand teens really until you do.........


diet.
i think four letter words are banned from this thread.





minniejack said:


> DS passed his written (finally) 3rd times a charm and he claims he still never looked at the book.  So if you are driving and see a black Honda Pilot with WV plates--maybe pull over until he passes  He's actually pretty good...all that practice on our lawn mower and the 4 wheeler at the farm must've been a good thing.
> 
> Snow didn't stick here...but it was hot in my house when I saw the report cards that came home.  One kid sick about getting a B and the other thinking he had B's and was happy--he was looking at the average of the first semester--let's just say if those grades don't come up...his new license won't help him one bit.




sometimes at night i have nightmares of those years happening again.
kids and grades.

happy increase insurance rates.
i had 3 boys on my policy at one time.





RAPstar said:


> Don't you hate when you put all your heart into one plan and then you turn around and it almost blows up in your face? Oh well. I'm stayng on-site this year come heck or high water. Also, my besty Chip might be going with me again this year. Keep your fingers crossed!!




andy, you always change your plans around.
it wouldn't be a fun trip unless you did that.


so, which plan is set in stone today?



oh, about idol.
paul stays another week.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hiya Homies.  Niki checking in here.  Been gone so long I need to majorly catch up.  You are not forgotten, though. Heading to the motherland in May celebrating my 20th wedding anniversary.  Can't wait.  I miss it so much.  Haven't been in awhile.

Will check back in soon.  Promise.


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hiya Homies.  Niki checking in here.  Been gone so long I need to majorly catch up.  You are not forgotten, though. Heading to the motherland in May celebrating my 20th wedding anniversary.  Can't wait.  I miss it so much.  Haven't been in awhile.
> 
> Will check back in soon.  Promise.



i have been thinking about youse.........!!!!
i haven't seen you around on any of the boards lately.


are you still taking care of mother?
hopefully, she is doing better now.

i'm still waiting to get that drink on the corner by the waukegan courthouse with you.............



you be sure to come back and play ketchup with us.

you have been missed.

we miss all of our homies when we don't hear from them........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hiya Homies.  Niki checking in here.  Been gone so long I need to majorly catch up.  You are not forgotten, though. Heading to the motherland in May celebrating my 20th wedding anniversary.  Can't wait.  I miss it so much.  Haven't been in awhile.
> 
> Will check back in soon.  Promise.



When are you heading down?  We're also going in May ...


----------



## macraven

we don't get to meet up with many homies based on where we live but when we hit the motherland or darkside!



i hope the both of youse can meet up.
you'll have fun.


----------



## macraven

i don't know why my time is an hour off in this thread.
i tried to change the time to est as we now have daylight savings time.

didn't work out.

anywho, it is 1:07 and i have insomnia.
have been reading thru the disboards to hear about the weather in orlando today.

sounds like it was a real mess with the pouring rain, heavy winds and icky day.


i always hate to hear of weather that is so extreme it cuts into the fun of your vacation.
i know i didn't like the hurricane that went through some years back when i was there.  i understand the frustrations.

hopefully, the weather and tornadoes will pass and everyone's vacation will be sunshine, lollipops and rainbows..........


lesley gore.
100 years ago.


----------



## Coach81

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hiya Homies.  Niki checking in here.  Been gone so long I need to majorly catch up.  You are not forgotten, though. Heading to the motherland in May celebrating my 20th wedding anniversary.  Can't wait.  I miss it so much.  Haven't been in awhile.
> 
> Will check back in soon.  Promise.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> When are you heading down?  We're also going in May ...



Hey... we're headed back to Universal also in May 

When you guys gonna be there??

I just secured a "double double" at CoCo Key Water Resort for the 28th-31st.  The boys are so excited!!!!

Hey.. IT'S FRIDAY 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## keishashadow

leslie goredusty springfieldadele verging on their ranks

the week cannot end soon enough for me

mj vrooom vrooom, my sympathies


----------



## Bluer101

We will be there at RPR May 25-31.


----------



## macraven

it's April 1st.

no pranks done yet????


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> it's April 1st.
> 
> no pranks done yet????



Nope, I stay away from them.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, you always change your plans around.
> it wouldn't be a fun trip unless you did that.
> 
> 
> so, which plan is set in stone today?



As of right now, I'm have a split stay booked. 3 nights at the Holiday Inn across from Universal then 3 days at RPR. This won't be changed till June, and/or if Chip is going with me

Option B) If Chip is going, then hopefully switching and doing RPR for the entire trip

C) Shorten trip, arrive Thurs, use a free night voucher i have at the Best Western south of Universal, then RPR Fri to Mon

At least I don't have to worry about doing day to day planning this time, best part of going to Universal only. Well, except maybe setting a small game plan to conquer Potterland.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> it's April 1st.
> 
> no pranks done yet????


 
they have an app for that lol


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies hope everyone is well *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> it's April 1st.
> 
> no pranks done yet????



Like this???


----------



## schumigirl

LOL.........Bonny someone somewhere will have fallen for that.

I`m not a pranky person 

A couple of years ago on April 1st, our newspaper advertised an Emperor sized Mars Bar was being sold............It was huge(ish)...........I fell for it and thought ooohh I`ll get one of those    Wasn`t funny!!!!!

It`s Friday.....YAY........really...... really windy here but unusually warm for us....19 it reached today....not sure what that is in the high numbers???? About 68 maybe???

Hairdresser tomorrow, getting about 4" off the length  Hope it`s not too short!

Ordered our 14 day Universal tickets today   Should arrive next week. Another thing off the to do list 

Have a good weekend


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> they have an app for that lol








ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies hope everyone is well *




always good to see you here.
hope you have healed and better now!
dental work is a pain in the butt.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Like this???



i had to look....

cute !


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> LOL.........Bonny someone somewhere will have fallen for that.
> 
> I`m not a pranky person
> 
> A couple of years ago on April 1st, our newspaper advertised an Emperor sized Mars Bar was being sold............It was huge(ish)...........I fell for it and thought ooohh I`ll get one of those    Wasn`t funny!!!!!
> 
> It`s Friday.....YAY........really...... really windy here but unusually warm for us....19 it reached today....not sure what that is in the high numbers???? About 68 maybe???
> 
> Hairdresser tomorrow, getting about 4" off the length  Hope it`s not too short!
> 
> Ordered our 14 day Universal tickets today   Should arrive next week. Another thing off the to do list
> 
> Have a good weekend





for a very strange reason, i really want an Emperor sized Mars Bar now.

4 inches is a lot to lose.
if you don't like it, you can use a million bobby pins to slick it back so know one will know the length really is...

do you get  a different, better deal on the 14 day uo tickets when you order them?
just curious.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> do you get  a different, better deal on the 14 day uo tickets when you order them?
> just curious.



It`s a 14 day park to park, expires after the 14 days which is why it is perfect for us as we go to either one or both parks every day when we`re there. We use a company called Attraction Tickets Direct.

It costs £94 per person which I think is very roughly $150ish (maths is not my strong point) Don`t know how that compares to what Americans will pay as I have never looked at other ticket prices.

Fantastic value for us.


----------



## scotlass

schumigirl said:


> A couple of years ago on April 1st, our newspaper advertised an Emperor sized Mars Bar was being sold............It was huge(ish)...........I fell for it and thought ooohh I`ll get one of those    Wasn`t funny!!!!!



What kind of sicko jokes about chocolate.....


Hey youse got a pool boy yet !?


----------



## macraven

we are still waiting for you to bring Freddy................


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> we are still waiting for you to bring Freddy................



I might not be around much but when I am I deliver.







Enjoy,but dont work him too hard....


----------



## ky07

always good to see you here.
hope you have healed and better now!
dental work is a pain in the butt.
*Yes Mac feeling much better and my gums are still a little sensitive but healing nice and glad its done and over with *


----------



## thebigkahuna

Hi Homies!!
Happy Friday!!

It's been a long week, and I think dinner and a movie is in the works


----------



## tink20

Hi everyone,

I just took DS to his first sleepover at a friend's (he has stayed with cousins before).  My baby is growing up too fast 

DH is at work, and DD will soon be going out with her BF, so I will have the place to myself, I'm going to watch my season 4 MadMen DVDs, too bad I don't have any wine, may have to go to the store.

Hope everyone, has a marvelous weekend!


----------



## keishashadow

tink20 enjoy the silence

bonny - mugs, why did it have to be mugs?

the Pirates won their season opener, then along comes freddy  things are looking up!


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> tink20 enjoy the silence
> 
> bonny - mugs, why did it have to be mugs?
> 
> the Pirates won their season opener, then along comes freddy  things are looking up!




We were up in Homestead and I started yelling at the TV when the Cubs scored their first run.  DH was so embarrassed, but I'm like it's been 18 years.  So...hope this means good things for the Pirates...there are some people out there who can't even remember a winning season for the Pirates--maybe blame Nutting for not paying enough to keep them when they get good?  You know he was walking across the road in front of me the other day and I could've taken him out...  crazy jaywalker 


Oh Scotlass....I mean...I couldn't take my eyes from those Calvin Kleins...I think he looks better than even David Garrett in his tighty whities.


And you know your mind is in the gutter when you start thinking perverted thoughts about the nursery rhyme This Ol' Man and his paddy whack and givin' the dog a bone...  then start with AC/DC after that....


----------



## donaldduck352

This was the best year yet for my April Fools joke on everyone in the house.I got two universal remote controls,one for the living room and the other for my room(man cave room).While everyone was gone,I took the remote out of the cave and set it too the living room TV,DVD player and the surround system.

Well when they came home I had dinner made,we ate and I told them I'm going to watch sport channel and news in my cave.Well they put a DVD in to watch The A-Team movie.The trap was set!!!

After about 30min of the movie playing,I tip-toed down the hallway and hid the best I could in the shadow with the newly set remote.I started muting the sound and everyone was screaming"who touched the remote".I waited for another 5min and turned the whole system off.Everyone was MAD.They got it back on and I stood there trying not too laugh.Then I turned the volume up on the surround system to max.My son yelled IT"S A GHOST,I fell on the floor laughing so hard and yelled APRIL FOOLS...

Needless to say,they told me paybacks are a @#$%^!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> This was the best year yet for my April Fools joke on everyone in the house.I got two universal remote controls,one for the living room and the other for my room(man cave room).While everyone was gone,I took the remote out of the cave and set it too the living room TV,DVD player and the surround system.
> 
> Well when they came home I had dinner made,we ate and I told them I'm going to watch sport channel and news in my cave.Well they put a DVD in to watch The A-Team movie.The trap was set!!!
> 
> After about 30min of the movie playing,I tip-toed down the hallway and hid the best I could in the shadow with the newly set remote.I started muting the sound and everyone was screaming"who touched the remote".I waited for another 5min and turned the whole system off.Everyone was MAD.They got it back on and I stood there trying not too laugh.Then I turned the volume up on the surround system to max.My son yelled IT"S A GHOST,I fell on the floor laughing so hard and yelled APRIL FOOLS...
> 
> Needless to say,they told me paybacks are a @#$%^!!!!!!!!!


*Wish I would have thought of that *


----------



## Coach81

So I've booked CoCo Key Water Resort.. then my wife (also an Orlando freak) says she found a better deal- one that includes CoCo rooms, Seaworld tickets, and a free dining day at Seaworld for a very resonable price.. much better than what I booked just the rooms for... 

Gee.. thanks honey....

It is our 18th Wedding anniversary (we've been together for over 24 years w/ dating) tomorrow.. I"m gonna take her out tonight and try to let her know how much she means to me (que the AWWWWWSSS & AHHHHHSSS Please)... 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## schumigirl

AAWWWWWWW......Coach .....hope you have a fab evening, how lovely 

Mr Duck............that is a good April fool....you would have been popular. Like the sound of the man cave room.

Scotlass...............Never been a huge fan of Freddy..............but I can change my mind can`t I  


Not long back from hairdresser. Ended up with 3" off my hair so it now sits just on my shoulder in a bob style. I do like it but it had been a lot longer for so long I feel a bit lightheaded now.....in a good way though.

It wasn`t my usual girl so it`s maybe a tad too blonde for me, don`t think she put enough brown in. Tom and kyle think it`s lovely so it must be 

I`m bored!!!!

Tom`s in bed as he`s nights tonight, Kyle is studying for an exam on Monday so I can`t do any housework cool1 for fear of disturbing them both. Got Hunt for the Red October on the tv so I`ll just have to sit quietly on the computer all afternoon............it`s a hard life


----------



## RAPstar

Good morning homies.


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi homies *


----------



## tink20

donaldduck352 said:


> This was the best year yet for my April Fools joke on everyone in the house.I got two universal remote controls,one for the living room and the other for my room(man cave room).While everyone was gone,I took the remote out of the cave and set it too the living room TV,DVD player and the surround system.
> 
> Well when they came home I had dinner made,we ate and I told them I'm going to watch sport channel and news in my cave.Well they put a DVD in to watch The A-Team movie.The trap was set!!!
> 
> After about 30min of the movie playing,I tip-toed down the hallway and hid the best I could in the shadow with the newly set remote.I started muting the sound and everyone was screaming"who touched the remote".I waited for another 5min and turned the whole system off.Everyone was MAD.They got it back on and I stood there trying not too laugh.Then I turned the volume up on the surround system to max.My son yelled IT"S A GHOST,I fell on the floor laughing so hard and yelled APRIL FOOLS...
> 
> Needless to say,they told me paybacks are a @#$%^!!!!!!!!!


 
Very Funny!, cool prank!



Coach81 said:


> So I've booked CoCo Key Water Resort.. then my wife (also an Orlando freak) says she found a better deal- one that includes CoCo rooms, Seaworld tickets, and a free dining day at Seaworld for a very resonable price.. much better than what I booked just the rooms for...
> 
> Gee.. thanks honey....
> 
> It is our 18th Wedding anniversary (we've been together for over 24 years w/ dating) tomorrow.. I"m gonna take her out tonight and try to let her know how much she means to me (que the AWWWWWSSS & AHHHHHSSS Please)...
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!!


Awwww, that is sweet! Have a Happy Anniversary!


schumigirl said:


> I`m bored!!!!


 Me too, need to find something to do



RAPstar said:


> Good morning homies.


Good Afternoon, I'm late to the party



ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi homies *


 Hi! 


Well, I went and got DS, from his friend's, and all went well.  He did say that they couldn't play with his friend's puppy, I ask why, he said "because he had his nuggets cut off"  kids...gotta love em'

Have a great day everyone (yall like my multi quoting)


----------



## keishashadow

minnie yep, a whole generation of kids haven't seen a winning season. Pretty sure we've won 3 or 4 of the last openers and you know where that went. I checked out when jason bay was sold, no investment in future of team & the fans are supposed to support the team? really?



schumigirl said:


> Got* Hunt for the Red October* on the tv so I`ll just have to sit quietly on the computer all afternoon............it`s a hard life


 
blondes have more fun That's one of my fav tom clancey books. I swoon for sean connery, love his accent in that movie.

coach is a die-hard romantic, who knew?

donald a doozie of a prank! i consider myself lucky when i get to touch the remote control in my house of men

my kids were disappointed i didn't muster up any tricks.  they reminded me of the time i super-glued bunch of quarters on the sidewalk...kept them occupied most of day trying to pry them off...a two-fer!


----------



## macraven

it is noon 
i am now awake...........




insomnia hit again last night.
i hate that when it happens when i am on vacation.......
good thing i am at home right now.





_going back to ketcup_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> It`s a 14 day park to park, expires after the 14 days which is why it is perfect for us as we go to either one or both parks every day when we`re there. We use a company called Attraction Tickets Direct.
> 
> It costs £94 per person which I think is very roughly $150ish (maths is not my strong point) Don`t know how that compares to what Americans will pay as I have never looked at other ticket prices.
> 
> Fantastic value for us.



that would be a fantastic value for me too !!!

$150 for 14 days...........wow
you got a very sweet deal!




scotlass said:


> I might not be around much but when I am I deliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy,but dont work him too hard....



about that tatoo of his........





ky07 said:


> always good to see you here.
> hope you have healed and better now!
> dental work is a pain in the butt.
> *Yes Mac feeling much better and my gums are still a little sensitive but healing nice and glad its done and over with *



St Lawrence, back in the olden days i was told the dentist would put the dentures in the mouth after pulling the teeth out.
same visit...
our neighbor said that is what happened to him.

he told me it would be beneficial as the gums would mold and heal around the plates so they would be a better fit.

when you get your new teeth, be sure to have a gold tooth put in .....

i had a gold tooth put in years ago.
i loved it.
but, then i had to have the crown replaced and the stupid dentist told me i needed it to match the other teeth.



i went to a dental school, SIU, and had the upper classmate do mine.
so much cheaper when i got the gold tooth.
if money is the issue, check out the universities near you that have dental schools.  the students have to have so many hours of work done on live people and you can catch a good deal due to that.





thebigkahuna said:


> Hi Homies!!
> Happy Friday!!
> 
> It's been a long week, and I think dinner and a movie is in the works




don't forget the popcorn.
and save some for me.



tink20 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just took DS to his first sleepover at a friend's (he has stayed with cousins before).  My baby is growing up too fast
> 
> DH is at work, and DD will soon be going out with her BF, so I will have the place to myself, I'm going to watch my season 4 MadMen DVDs, too bad I don't have any wine, may have to go to the store.
> 
> Hope everyone, has a marvelous weekend!



first sleepover.......
you know he will come home and sleep all day after that.....

i watch MadMen.

hope you got the wine and enjoyed yourself last night.



keishashadow said:


> tink20 enjoy the silence
> 
> bonny - mugs, why did it have to be mugs?
> 
> the Pirates won their season opener, then along comes freddy  things are looking up!



only because you are a homie i made the pirates bigger so all could see.
my cards did not win, boo.


_things are looking up.
ha ha_



minniejack said:


> We were up in Homestead and I started yelling at the TV when the Cubs scored their first run.  DH was so embarrassed, but I'm like it's been 18 years.  So...hope this means good things for the Pirates...there are some people out there who can't even remember a winning season for the Pirates--maybe blame Nutting for not paying enough to keep them when they get good?  You know he was walking across the road in front of me the other day and I could've taken him out...  crazy jaywalker
> 
> 
> Oh Scotlass....I mean...I couldn't take my eyes from those Calvin Kleins...I think he looks better than even David Garrett in his tighty whities.
> 
> 
> And you know your mind is in the gutter when you start thinking perverted thoughts about the nursery rhyme This Ol' Man and his paddy whack and givin' the dog a bone...  then start with AC/DC after that....




i love your humor........


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> This was the best year yet for my April Fools joke on everyone in the house.I got two universal remote controls,one for the living room and the other for my room(man cave room).While everyone was gone,I took the remote out of the cave and set it too the living room TV,DVD player and the surround system.
> 
> Well when they came home I had dinner made,we ate and I told them I'm going to watch sport channel and news in my cave.Well they put a DVD in to watch The A-Team movie.The trap was set!!!
> 
> After about 30min of the movie playing,I tip-toed down the hallway and hid the best I could in the shadow with the newly set remote.I started muting the sound and everyone was screaming"who touched the remote".I waited for another 5min and turned the whole system off.Everyone was MAD.They got it back on and I stood there trying not too laugh.Then I turned the volume up on the surround system to max.My son yelled IT"S A GHOST,I fell on the floor laughing so hard and yelled APRIL FOOLS...
> 
> Needless to say,they told me paybacks are a @#$%^!!!!!!!!!




this deserves to be on our front page.



i bet life with you is fun Double D.
always some fun going on in your life.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...

Well the melting has finally started  ... it's now puddle and muck season  ... I'd much rather have puddle and muck season than that snow stuff

... only 3 days, 19 hours until our weekend getaway to "beautiful downtown Burbank" and our day trip to Universal Hollywood

Only 46 days, 18 hours until our May trip to Orlando


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> So I've booked CoCo Key Water Resort.. then my wife (also an Orlando freak) says she found a better deal- one that includes CoCo rooms, Seaworld tickets, and a free dining day at Seaworld for a very resonable price.. much better than what I booked just the rooms for...
> 
> Gee.. thanks honey....
> 
> It is our 18th Wedding anniversary (we've been together for over 24 years w/ dating) tomorrow.. I"m gonna take her out tonight and try to let her know how much she means to me (que the AWWWWWSSS & AHHHHHSSS Please)...
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!!





HAPPY ANNIVERSARY....






be sure to tell her she is lucky she has you.......!



still trying to find some ohh and ahh smilies for you.



_so she got a deal that beat yours.
sounds like a keeper..._


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Well the melting has finally started  ... it's now puddle and muck season  ... I'd much rather have puddle and muck season than that snow stuff
> 
> ... only 3 days, 19 hours until our weekend getaway to "beautiful downtown Burbank" and our day trip to Universal Hollywood
> 
> Only 46 days, 18 hours until our May trip to Orlando



and i know you will bring back many pictures for us!!

i agree with you on muck season better than the snow...


----------



## Coach81

Thanks all for the kind words and wishes.. we are blessed to have found each other.. and as of a few hours ago.. also blessed to lock up a sweet Seaworld Vacation package that includes (CoCo Key Water Park hotel w/ two double bed rooms, + Seaworld tickets + unlimited dining for the day at Seaworld).. for a few bucks more than just the CoCo rooms that I just cancelled....

Great job honey.. I love you!!!

'Night all.. gone celebrate.... Have a great night!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Blah. Plans may be changing again......but this time its not my fault. Now.......Vegas or Hollywood?


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Blah. Plans may be changing again......but this time its not my fault. Now.......Vegas or Hollywood?



*VEGAS?You know what they about Vegas?-What happens stays there!!!!!!!!

If ya win,please brag...*


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *VEGAS?You know what they about Vegas?-What happens stays there!!!!!!!!
> 
> If ya win,please brag...*



Ha! I'm so not a gambler! The most I ever won was $14 on a slot machine. Tho I have been somewhat interested in trying blackjack at least once, since its the easiest game to understand, IMO. But I wouldn't bet much and it would only be once probably. I don't like losing money.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Blah. Plans may be changing again......but this time its not my fault. Now.......Vegas or Hollywood?



i knew it.....................


----------



## minniejack

Bragging on winnings??  Last night we won a 32" flat screen tv!! And a few days ago I won a magnetic bracelet from a natural foods site.  

Now to play the powerball and win...

DH says I'm lucky every day for being married to him...

MH did you every do grilled artichokes?  Those little babies hurt...ouch...


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> Bragging on winnings??  Last night we won a 32" flat screen tv!! And a few days ago I won a magnetic bracelet from a natural foods site.
> 
> Now to play the powerball and win...
> 
> DH says I'm lucky every day for being married to him...




Wow........how fantastic to win that.....well done  Can you send some luck this way please...........could do with some 

Mothers day here today.....got some lovely flowers, my favourite red wine and white chocolate............well had to eat the white choc.....would be rude not to 

Told Tom I didn`t want to go out for dinner (inflated prices for the day) asked them to organise a meal..........said he would organise it..........



We had a chinese takeaway    It was nice though


----------



## keishashadow

carole - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




andy- no vacation is complete without replanning it several times imo(just switched my summer resorts around to save some points for the fall/winter trip)  IMO either is good choice!  If you can snag cheap air, vegas is such a bargin right now. Would be easy enough to work hollywood into staying @ anaheim (cheaper hotels).  Reasonably priced day long bus tours to nearly anywhere you want to go (USH, hollywood, santa monica, etc.)

coach - hooray for the mrs!  fyi, have u ever explored lastminutetravel website?  It's easy enough to figure out what hotel you're 'buying' by the pics posted & other criteria.  We used it for myrtle beach & after all fees/taxes are paying *15%* *of the AAA rate for our OF hotel.*I've seen the DTD hilton for $71 + tax/resort fee most nights.

mj - you are a weiner!  congrats  went to primanti's yesterday, tried the gyro, yum


----------



## macraven

CAROLE

and to all the others over the pond today that also are celebrating.



mj, lucky ducky......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Blah. Plans may be changing again......but this time its not my fault. Now.......Vegas or Hollywood?



Wow ... didn't take long to change your plans


----------



## macraven

when you think about it, we do live in a small world.
some of us live in small towns and would never be able to make a trip to scotland or the motherland, new york or california, but we can visit them inside this 'box'.
with a click of a button, it is all possible.


we can make new friends and never meet them except by emails, public boards, IM's, etc.

after you 'talk' to a homie after a bit on these threads, you get attached to them.
when they don't show up for awhile, you wonder where in the heck are they...


maybe you have only read one of their posts on this thread or maybe you have crossed paths with them on other boards.

we have a homie that was around for sometime but disappeared recently.
i always worry about my homie kids when this happens.

I want to share a shout out to 
Tink1957.  
i hope you are out there reading, so Vicki, let it be known you are missed and wished the best here from all the homies here.


i received this info from a lovely homie that wishes to not be named:


_Vicki, tink1957 was in an accident a few weeks ago. She is getting better but can`t sit a the computer for very long as she hurt her back, so hasn`t been on for a while. Her daughter was driving and luckily she is totally unhurt. I imagine they will still be quite shaken up about it. The car went off the road and ended on it`s side so I think they may well have been very lucky all things considered.
_






Vicki, before i read this, i had you on my mind.
i have been looking thru the list to see if we have 'lost' anyone when we moved to the new home.

i'm grateful for the heads up on what you are going thru so i can express my deepest wish that you heal soon and are out of pain.
I don't expect you to respond right away due to your physical problems.
just want you to know you are thought of, have good wishes and mummy dust and prayers sent your way.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Wow ... didn't take long to change your plans





> andy- no vacation is complete without replanning it several times imo(just switched my summer resorts around to save some points for the fall/winter trip)  IMO either is good choice!  If you can snag cheap air, vegas is such a bargin right now. Would be easy enough to work hollywood into staying @ anaheim (cheaper hotels).  Reasonably priced day long bus tours to nearly anywhere you want to go (USH, hollywood, santa monica, etc.)





macraven said:


> i knew it.....................



It's not my fault this time!!!! And its all up in the air. Still trying to go to Orlando one more time before a couple of years off (blasphemy!!). Wait and see!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, it' going to hit almost....drum roll please....80 degrees today.too bad violent storms coming thru this afternoon that will knock it back down to 40's, but i'll take a reprive even if it does force me to finally do a good clean up after my dog in the backyard .  

vicki - sorry to hear of your accident, take your recovery slow & easywe'll keep a light on for you.


----------



## macraven

i stopped reading when you said 80 degrees.


i am so jealous................


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> i stopped reading when you said 80 degrees.
> 
> 
> i am so jealous................



Me too!!  and I don't live that far from her neck of the woods either!!


Can't complain too much thermometer reads 71 degrees right now.


----------



## tink20

minniejack said:


> Bragging on winnings??



I hope I can brag soon, we went to Pensacola, FL yesterday (National Naval Aviation Museum and Pensacola Lighthouse, which by the way was very nice...had a great time) anyway, while in FL, we bought some Lotto tickets.  When I win, I'm going to ORLANDO and staying for a month LOL!


----------



## goNDmay9

Have an impromptu disney trip this week so I have been spending a lot of time on the mouse side of the house.  

It has been a few years since we did Disney, and my dad gets the military salute tickets which are SUCH a good deal - so just a quick trip with DH (who has been once in his life) and my parents.  

Well I am still a huge disney fan - and am super excited to be going - dont get me wrong.  But i love our dark side of the boards!!!!  I am sure it is all in my head - but the dark side just has such a different feel.  

OMG - I AM SUCH A REDHEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND I LOVE IT!!!!!  woot woot!

Maybe we can sneak away to IOA for the last day if i can find a last minute deal on RPR???  

just wanted to say i missed you guys...sending some mummy dust your way!!!


----------



## goNDmay9

donaldduck352 said:


> This was the best year yet for my April Fools joke on everyone in the house.I got two universal remote controls,one for the living room and the other for my room(man cave room).While everyone was gone,I took the remote out of the cave and set it too the living room TV,DVD player and the surround system.
> 
> Well when they came home I had dinner made,we ate and I told them I'm going to watch sport channel and news in my cave.Well they put a DVD in to watch The A-Team movie.The trap was set!!!
> 
> After about 30min of the movie playing,I tip-toed down the hallway and hid the best I could in the shadow with the newly set remote.I started muting the sound and everyone was screaming"who touched the remote".I waited for another 5min and turned the whole system off.Everyone was MAD.They got it back on and I stood there trying not too laugh.Then I turned the volume up on the surround system to max.My son yelled IT"S A GHOST,I fell on the floor laughing so hard and yelled APRIL FOOLS...
> 
> Needless to say,they told me paybacks are a @#$%^!!!!!!!!!



ABSOLUTELY GENIUS!!!!!  and hysterical to boot.


----------



## goNDmay9

RAPstar said:


> Ha! I'm so not a gambler! The most I ever won was $14 on a slot machine. Tho I have been somewhat interested in trying blackjack at least once, since its the easiest game to understand, IMO. But I wouldn't bet much and it would only be once probably. I don't like losing money.



VEGAS!!!!  even if you are not going to gamble - the food there is oh so yummy!!!!  i have only been once - and i dont count it as a "real" trip - but the food was F. A. B!


----------



## minniejack

Speaking of April Fools jokes, one of DS's classmates told her teacher that she and her mom didn't get along and she wanted to share with her...she told the teacher that she had lost her virginity the night before...  The teacher went white as a ghost and told her that they would discuss it in private later.  Halfway through class, the girl shouted "April Fools!"

Wow.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> Have an impromptu disney trip this week so I have been spending a lot of time on the mouse side of the house.
> 
> It has been a few years since we did Disney, and my dad gets the military salute tickets which are SUCH a good deal - so just a quick trip with DH (who has been once in his life) and my parents.
> 
> Well I am still a huge disney fan - and am super excited to be going - dont get me wrong.  But i love our dark side of the boards!!!!  I am sure it is all in my head - but the dark side just has such a different feel.
> 
> OMG - I AM SUCH A REDHEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND I LOVE IT!!!!!  woot woot!
> 
> Maybe we can sneak away to IOA for the last day if i can find a last minute deal on RPR???
> 
> just wanted to say i missed you guys...sending some mummy dust your way!!!



we miss youse too!!

have fun at the motherland.
hide in the laundry room at rph for that special last minute deal .......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just thought I'd share ...






... two more sleeps until our weekend getaway in "beautiful downtown Burbank"



honestly I really could care less where we're going, as long as I don't have to see snow for a few days I'm happy


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just thought I'd share ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... two more sleeps until our weekend getaway in "beautiful downtown Burbank"
> 
> 
> 
> honestly I really could care less where we're going, as long as I don't have to see snow for a few days I'm happy


 
as i was scrolling down page & could see approx 1/3 of the pic, i thought you posted one of a giant bunny (ears)

mj im glad im not a teacher

WWE Raw, followed by new reality show, all wrestling all the time here on the tube it seems lately...glad i taped DWTS.


----------



## camsmomE

Thanks Mac, for "fishin' me outta the sea" of threads! and I was right! You all packed up and moved in the middle of the night and left me in a locked thread! 

Anyways, I noticed that Tink20 asked me a question last month 
quoted here: "camsmomE, whats wrong with the east wing? I was going to request a balcony (if thats available for standard rooms). The resort looks so beautiful, I cant wait."

East wing baaaad. 

It was a former smoking wing that they finished conversion on the day before I arrived. The paint fumes (to cover up the previous smoking room wall odors) was so intense I got an instant headache. Also- that the wind that houses the pets.


----------



## schumigirl

Macraven..........what a lovely post about Vicki, you do have a way with words 

Get well soon Vicki 

Bonny......your trip sounds sweet......very jealous!


I need shoes..............dressy shoes.............but.....I wear custom made Orthotics as I have Plantaar Fasciitis, so I tend to wear trainers a lot or crocs around the house. The shoes I have are not ideal for what I need.  

Im going up to my mums on the 17th for a week and have a few nights out and went this morning to have a look and couldn`t get anything. The orthos make my feet slip out as I sit higher in the shoe. Bit fed up. It`s not going to be warm enough to wear dressy sandals.....which I can get away with. Isn`t it awful i`m hoping it rains so I can wear my boots  Well just have to keep trying.......I`m not a shopper......well, unless it`s in the Mall at Millenia......another happy place!

Weather wise we are dull, breezy but we are reaching highs of 60 degrees today, still too cold for me 

But in the interest of getting the old legs muscles ready for Orlando in August, after lunch today we`re going on a bracing walk along the beach, haven`t told him yet


----------



## minniejack

Schumi 


these ones looked dressy enough for a wedding and one of the reviews showed she wore them to a wedding
http://www.naot.com/cgi-bin/show_product.pl?yaleet_number=40016&cat=

ps not being creepy--just trying to get out of doing some work today


----------



## minniejack

I really liked the looks of that brand--I don't have your foot problem, but I'm always looking for comfortable sandals--that's my vice besides making all of the recipes that MH puts out there.

I saw that you can get them from Amazon, Nordstrom, Zappos and other online retailers.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... busy day today ... need to finish packing, pick up groceries for my Mom (who will be doggy, ferret and kitty sitting while we are away) plus a few other last minute things ... 

... for those on Facebook, you can keep up with our adventures as we'll be posting updates fairly frequently ... if we're not already friends on FB, and would like to be - just send me a PM and I'll add you


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> Schumi
> 
> 
> these ones looked dressy enough for a wedding and one of the reviews showed she wore them to a wedding
> http://www.naot.com/cgi-bin/show_product.pl?yaleet_number=40016&cat=
> 
> ps not being creepy--just trying to get out of doing some work today



Oh thanks for that MJ......they are really pretty. I never even thought of looking on Amazon or anywhere like that. LOL........not creepy at all ........whatever makes the day easier   It surprises me sometime what things I look up on the internet when they pop into my mind.

Because of my problem feet I`m not really a shoe person........but I have a bit of a handbag fetish  

Handbags always fit too........never have to squeeze into one of them 

I got a beautiful Black satiny look Coach bag 2 years ago in the Millenia Mall and it is my favourite bag ever. It has a gorgeous purple lining inside.......I am very much a purple person...............If it`s purple I`ll have it 

And not too many people have Coach bags over here


----------



## keishashadow

carole - purple, how regal!  my DIL has a coach diaper bagshe's a coach fiend...im a vera bradley type and do have their diaper bag for GD.it's funny how a little luxury can make your day isn't it?


----------



## macraven

bags....... i prefer plastic with a zipper.


----------



## macraven

camsmomE said:


> Thanks Mac, for "fishin' me outta the sea" of threads! and I was right! You all packed up and moved in the middle of the night and left me in a locked thread!
> 
> Anyways, I noticed that Tink20 asked me a question last month
> quoted here: "camsmomE, whats wrong with the east wing? I was going to request a balcony (if thats available for standard rooms). The resort looks so beautiful, I cant wait."
> 
> East wing baaaad.
> 
> It was a former smoking wing that they finished conversion on the day before I arrived. The paint fumes (to cover up the previous smoking room wall odors) was so intense I got an instant headache. Also- that the wind that houses the pets.





you were out past curfew..................!!!


i would have come sooner to get you if i had known you were lost....



what was that question you had on another thread?
i told you to come ask here about it.


i can't think of that question right now.

i plead blondeness........


----------



## camsmomE

macraven said:


> you were out past curfew..................!!!
> 
> 
> i would have come sooner to get you if i had known you were lost....
> 
> 
> 
> what was that question you had on another thread?
> i told you to come ask here about it.
> 
> 
> i can't think of that question right now.
> 
> i plead blondeness........



I was asking if someone could PLEASE convince me that the Mummy wasn't that bad. Roller coasters scare the bejesus outta me, but I really want to ride something out of my comfort zone, at least ONCE while on vacation.


----------



## marciemi

Hi All - remember me?    Think this is the longest I've gone without even checking these forums.  Not much to say about life in general (positive at least at this point  ), but I did want to stop in and let you know I finally got another day of my trip report done.  For those of you who remember it vaguely!  Stephen and I head out for MIT on Thursday for the Pre-Frosh weekend which just sounds like a blast for him at least - if I get a chance I'll post some of the cool activities he gets to do while I get to sit and listen to Financial Aid seminars and lectures on how to keep my child healthy in his first year of college!    But for now, the trip links at least:

Day 6 - Part 1

Day 6 - Part 2


----------



## RAPstar

Finally have everything set. Originally was changing cause DH was upset that I canceled a trip we were going to take to St. Louis, and so we were thinking of doing something else. So after me heming and hawing about wanting to go back to FL, we decided to just do a nice weekend trip at the new Best Western Premier in Denton (I have a free night voucher from them from a training thing I took) and then go to San Antonio or Austin after my trip to Universal. Yay! Potterland and HHN here I come!!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Finally have everything set. Originally was changing cause DH was upset that I canceled a trip we were going to take to St. Louis, and so we were thinking of doing something else. So after me heming and hawing about wanting to go back to FL, we decided to just do a nice weekend trip at the new Best Western Premier in Denton (I have a free night voucher from them from a training thing I took) and then go to San Antonio or Austin after my trip to Universal. Yay! Potterland and HHN here I come!!!






i have no idea when you are doing the darkside and HHN......
totally confused now.


i think you really are a blonde.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hi All - remember me?    Think this is the longest I've gone without even checking these forums.  Not much to say about life in general (positive at least at this point  ), but I did want to stop in and let you know I finally got another day of my trip report done.  For those of you who remember it vaguely!  Stephen and I head out for MIT on Thursday for the Pre-Frosh weekend which just sounds like a blast for him at least - if I get a chance I'll post some of the cool activities he gets to do while I get to sit and listen to Financial Aid seminars and lectures on how to keep my child healthy in his first year of college!    But for now, the trip links at least:
> 
> Day 6 - Part 1
> 
> Day 6 - Part 2




just finished reading it.

in your honor i posted.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i would have done it after the GB pics but you kept talking and i couldn't get a post in edgewise.


----------



## macraven

camsmomE said:


> I was asking if someone could PLEASE convince me that the Mummy wasn't that bad. Roller coasters scare the bejesus outta me, but I really want to ride something out of my comfort zone, at least ONCE while on vacation.



that's right.
i remember now.


you gotta do the walk thru early in the morning before crowds.
the story line is great.

the table in the middle, well, there is a trick to that and the button around the corner from it.  i listed those in the secrets at the studio thread some years back.

then repeat the ride using the express line.




homies here, take a vote, yea or nay........should camE try the Mummy..


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> homies here, take a vote, yea or nay........should camE try the Mummy..


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

camsmomE said:


> I was asking if someone could PLEASE convince me that the Mummy wasn't that bad. Roller coasters scare the bejesus outta me, but I really want to ride something out of my comfort zone, at least ONCE while on vacation.



It really isn't that bad ... and that's coming from someone who doesn't do coasters (I'd never do Hulk in IOA or Rip Ride Rocket)

B


----------



## macraven

and how many wake ups do bonny and lee have left???


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> homies here, take a vote, yea or nay........should camE try the Mummy..



Hey youse.....

I would vote no ,the Mummy is the only coaster I have riden then swore never to do again.

I love coasters and I dont think they could build one speed wise or gforce wise that I would not try but the Mummy scares the bejesus oot me....COZ ITS....WELL..... SCARY !!!!!!!!!!  

But that said if your not afeard of the dark,yer own shaddow and dont have to check the cupboards for monsters before bed  then go for it,coaster wise it not so bad.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - purple, how regal!  my DIL has a coach diaper bagshe's a coach fiend...im a vera bradley type and do have their diaper bag for GD.it's funny how a little luxury can make your day isn't it?



Tom does call me his purple princess   Yes a little luxury can make your day 



camsmomE said:


> I was asking if someone could PLEASE convince me that the Mummy wasn't that bad. Roller coasters scare the bejesus outta me, but I really want to ride something out of my comfort zone, at least ONCE while on vacation.



You definately need to go on at least once. Its a fantastic ride and the themeing is beyond great.

And I say this as a former ride chicken who wouldn`t do Splash  Once I had conquered that fear there was no stopping me. I do everything now.....the bigger and faster the better  

I did think RRR would be too much for me last year (the first climb looked horrific) but I did it and loved it beyond my expectations. I even managed to open my eyes after the fourth or fifth time on it 

Give it a go......I`ll bet you love it


----------



## Coach81

Morning guys.. happy hump day!!!


----------



## macraven

it's morning time already?





and wednesday/hump day?


----------



## tink20

Yes, ride the Mummy (at least once) I hope I like it.  But now I am a little concerned about DS not liking it (oh well, he told me he would ride anything, as long as it didn't go upside down, I will have to remind him of that if he gets )

Oh, and I will try to avoid the East wing at PBH (thanks for the warning)

Coach, thanks for the Seaworld info, I hope we can add the day, but not sure yet!

Marci, enjoyed the trip report and 

I had to go back to the DR (kidney problems again) hope this gets better before my trip 

Everyone, have a spectacular (sp, oh it doesn't matter here) day!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Been so bummed here lately cause my dental problems have stopped our trip to the darkside this year but with a little saving and getting DW onboard it looks like we will be able to do a 4 day trip  just have to wait after we get back to get work started on my dentures  and not to mention I was selected for jury duty *


----------



## macraven

tink20, sending mummy dust to you for your kidneys.

ps. don't eat chili that has kidney beans in it.
maybe that will help.




St Lawrence, yippee..............4 days at the darkside is better than no days at the darkside.
i am so tickled to read you do get to make the trip this year.

besides, it is more fun to have vacation than to have teeth.


----------



## macraven

hey tink1957........

also sending mummy dust your way for a complete and total healing!!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> tink20, sending mummy dust to you for your kidneys.
> 
> ps. don't eat chili that has kidney beans in it.
> maybe that will help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Lawrence, yippee..............4 days at the darkside is better than no days at the darkside.
> i am so tickled to read you do get to make the trip this year.
> 
> besides, it is more fun to have vacation than to have teeth.


*Thats what I told DW Mac *


----------



## tinydancer09

The word homie is used entirely too much in this topic.

Whats this all about anyways?


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> The word homie is used entirely too much in this topic.
> 
> Whats this all about anyways?





a big welcome to our newest HOMIE.........
tinydancer09................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kick your shoes off, sit back in the chair and join us in yaking about anything and everything!

homies are peeps that are here with us and enjoy the darkside.
and homies also enjoy the motherland.
we never leave anyone out.


this is just a thread that is Something About Nothing.
kind of like jerry seinfeld show.

what ever is on your mind, spill it........

spelling doesn't count against you on this thread.
homie:  friend 
kewl:    cool
motherland:  disney
darkside:     universal

add to the list anytime you can.




and, come back and play with us.

today's question is by camE

"should I try the Mummy ride, will I be scared?"


----------



## minniejack

KStarfish82 said:


>



Ditto


And as someone who constantly checks Amazon to see other's opinions, I won't rely on others opinions again.  I tried these chips called Beanitos in the BBQ flavor--yummy.  Well, the reviews of the cheddar said how wonderful and how great they were...  They were gross to say the least--at least I don't have a whole case of them.

IMHO Try it Mikey.  You might like it!

KY Were you ever in the armed forces?  It seems like I never get jury duty but DH always gets picked every two years. My DD's dad was in the Army, he gets the jury card a lot, too.  DH just got a ton of paper work to complete for a murder trial.  Yikes--but the not the first one that he's had to do.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hay HOMIES,wuz up?

Been a few days since posting for me.The weather yesterday and last Thursday has been something.I don't think my chainsaws seen this much use!!

Somebody ask about the Mummy?RIDE IT,trust me you will love it...*


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> spelling doesn't count against you on this thread.
> homie:  friend
> kewl:    cool
> motherland:  disney
> darkside:     universal
> [/FONT][/COLOR]



Im quite amused by the lingo to be quite honest. I feel surrounded by my 40 year old uncle who thinks hes "kewl" But I'd glad to be apart none the less. 

Anyways, The Mummy is an amazing ride! You might be a little frightened (if you aren't fond of mummys or darkness) at first ride but after one go around of learning where everything is you will be just fine and be able to ride with easy! 

@DonaldDuck--
I hear you! One of my friends got a big old oak tree limb right through his windshield. Luckily my car survived and all the limbs just fell in the yard  But it's still a mess to clean up. There goes my free weekend!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i have no idea when you are doing the darkside and HHN......
> totally confused now.
> 
> 
> i think you really are a blonde.



Well......my friend Chip decided not to go.....so I changed my plans completely (and for the last time) and am going to Disneyland instead!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Hi All - remember me?  Think this is the longest I've gone without even checking these forums. Not much to say about life in general (positive at least at this point  ), but I did want to stop in and let you know I finally got another day of my trip report done. For those of you who remember it vaguely! Stephen and I head out for MIT on Thursday for the Pre-Frosh weekend which just sounds like a blast for him at least - if I get a chance I'll post some of the cool activities he gets to do while I get to sit and listen to Financial Aid seminars and lectures on how to keep my child healthy in his first year of college!  But for now, the trip links at least:
> 
> Day 6 - Part 1
> 
> Day 6 - Part 2


 
off to check 'er out!  im rather taken aback too by the who parents being 'summoned' to college for 2 day seminars.  Since when did that start?  My last kid all they cared about was getting the check in the mail a month before college began.

im ready to strangle my youngest who turned down a free ride to PITTin lieu of Robert Cook Honors College @ IUP (Indiana University of PA).  Then he promptly told the army he wasn't interest in the ROTC scholarship there either although he still wants to take several military science classes.  Im trying hard to convince myself that the small enrollment (100 kids, divided into 4 classes of 25 kids, for all their liberal arts/general studies) & endowment that funds study abroad/internships is a tradeoff.  Now he'll probably spend years living in our basement paying school loans off oh well, that's the way my vacation fund evaporates lol.

StL Im so happy for you & the mrs.

tinydancer09 - 40? your uncle is a baby in homie=age.  We strive to entertain each other here, keeps us relatively sane.


----------



## camsmomE

I promise you the theming/ darkness/etc... of The Mummy won't effect me at all (I laughed through all the Nightmare on Elm Street's ... I'm a psycho I know- then again, the scene in Seven where the seemingly-corps-ish man takes one last breath, sent me flying over the couch ...) anyways, I'm a ride-chicken like none other. My 2-yr-old sat in front of me on Woody Woodpecker's Nuthouse Coaster laughing, while I screamed "Oh my GOD, Oh boy, Oh no, Oh geez...."


----------



## ky07

minniejack said:


> Ditto
> 
> 
> And as someone who constantly checks Amazon to see other's opinions, I won't rely on others opinions again.  I tried these chips called Beanitos in the BBQ flavor--yummy.  Well, the reviews of the cheddar said how wonderful and how great they were...  They were gross to say the least--at least I don't have a whole case of them.
> 
> IMHO Try it Mikey.  You might like it!
> 
> KY Were you ever in the armed forces?  It seems like I never get jury duty but DH always gets picked every two years. My DD's dad was in the Army, he gets the jury card a lot, too.  DH just got a ton of paper work to complete for a murder trial.  Yikes--but the not the first one that he's had to do.


*No I was never in the armed forces and according to why I was chosen was from a data bank from my driver lic or from where I regiestered to vote which I haven't done in forever  and was worried about our trip in july since they said that i could be used anytime may through august but called and was told when I go to the orintation this month just ask to be excused from jury duty on my vacation dates since my trip was already booked*


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> off to check 'er out!  im rather taken aback too by the who parents being 'summoned' to college for 2 day seminars.  Since when did that start?  My last kid all they cared about was getting the check in the mail a month before college began.
> 
> im ready to strangle my youngest who turned down a free ride to PITTin lieu of Robert Cook Honors College @ IUP (Indiana University of PA).  Then he promptly told the army he wasn't interest in the ROTC scholarship there either although he still wants to take several military science classes.  Im trying hard to convince myself that the small enrollment (100 kids, divided into 4 classes of 25 kids, for all their liberal arts/general studies) & endowment that funds study abroad/internships is a tradeoff.  Now he'll probably spend years living in our basement paying school loans off oh well, that's the way my vacation fund evaporates lol.
> 
> StL Im so happy for you & the mrs.
> .




You know...I think I'd kill him   A free ride to Pitt?!!!!  Heck a gazillion years ago when I was an ancient troll there, it was expensive.  

Since he likes running now, they have a decent cross country/track team at IUP--at least that's what I've heard.

We just sent in an application for juniors only in WV for Wesleyan--not one of the schools DD would pick, but I told her that if she gets a free ride, well then that's where she will get her undergrad and that's that.

Good luck...just take deep breaths...

ps tell me the inside tricks on the scholarship to Pitt because that's her #1 choice.  Do you think they'd notice that he turned into a she and started a year later?


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Well......my friend Chip decided not to go.....so I changed my plans completely (and for the last time) and am going to Disneyland instead!



ok, so this is the third change in the past week.

let's wait util next week to see where you will go and when you will go on vacation.

i still think you should come back to the darkside in orlando for fun.....!!





mj, in illinois, jury duty homies are pulled from the drivers license listings.





keisha, he said no to a free ride at PITT.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




i am speechless.
i feel your pain......


----------



## keishashadow

drowning my sorrows helps


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow- Ha! I was just having a conversation with my boyfriend about how much I amuse myself. I really think I amuse myself more then anything else.... I would love to amuse other people. Although when I'm sitting by myself and just start cracking up I tend to get weird looks and Im pretty sure people think I am the farthest thing from sane......


----------



## schumigirl

Hello tinydancer09 

Keisha........don`t know much about the college system over there but I take it he hasn`t made the choice you would have had him make??? We have University decisions for Kyle to be made starting September, he will go the following year, but applications start this year, and we`re not looking forward to it. It used to be relatively reasonable for them to go to Uni over here but costs have jumped to 3 times what they were and it is scary   


We`re having friends for dinner Friday night.........so I asked my usual......any requests for dessert. They nearly always ask for the same things....either white choc cheesecake, apple crumble or pavlova

She only texts me and asks for Banoffee Pie............

I hate Bananas   

Can`t stand the look, feel or touch of them. Slimy nasty creatures that I don`t even want to touch with rubber gloves.  Tom says make one for the others and make something else for us. But I think preparing a 3 course meal is enough work , especially as one is a vegetarian, so seperate appetiser and main for her anyway  So I`m already kind of stressing over the menu anyway! I do sometimes do 2 desserts but not with bananas.......never ever...bleugh!! 

Going to call her back and tell her my home is a banana free zone and they`re having cheesecake.

I need a glass of wine, and it`s only 3pm!!!!

Well it`s 5oClock somewhere I suppose


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> keishashadow- Ha! I was just having a conversation with my boyfriend about how much I amuse myself. I really think I amuse myself more then anything else.... I would love to amuse other people. Although when I'm sitting by myself and just start cracking up I tend to get weird looks and Im pretty sure people think I am the farthest thing from sane......



then you will fit in fine here with us.........


----------



## minniejack

Schumi why don't you make a vegetarian lasagna using eggplant?  That way you would all be happy...Unless she doesn't eat cheese either? (or try follow your heart cheese--almost tastes like the real thing) Try some of those grilled romaine lettuce leaves as an appetizer for everyone--pretty tasty.  Just take romaine, slice in half, brush with some olive oil and thrown on grill until slightly blackened.  Add bleu cheese or parmesan and some sliced avocados and your good to go.  Can sprinkle with slivered almonds.

how about a leek or fennel soup for an appetizer?


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> tink20, sending mummy dust to you for your kidneys.
> 
> ps. don't eat chili that has kidney beans in it.
> maybe that will help.



thanks! feeling better today.....and no chili....got it!


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> Schumi why don't you make a vegetarian lasagna using eggplant?  That way you would all be happy...Unless she doesn't eat cheese either? (or try follow your heart cheese--almost tastes like the real thing) Try some of those grilled romaine lettuce leaves as an appetizer for everyone--pretty tasty.  Just take romaine, slice in half, brush with some olive oil and thrown on grill until slightly blackened.  Add bleu cheese or parmesan and some sliced avocados and your good to go.  Can sprinkle with slivered almonds.
> 
> how about a leek or fennel soup for an appetizer?




Brilliant minds think alike  Well.... I`m going to do her an individual veg Lasagne with aubergine (eggplant) for her main, and we had another  friend who brought her vegan sister to visit us a few months back and I did a sweetcorn chowder and it was delicious, so going to do that again and some coconut shrimp for appetisers. 
I do like the sound of the grilled romaine.......I`ve never done that before  Will have to give it a try, but.......without the blue cheese or parmesan.......they are not regarded as friends in our house 

Love honey mustard dressing.....especially the ones we get over in the States  




tink20 said:


> thanks! feeling better today.....and no chili....got it!



Glad you`re feeling a bit better today


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Brilliant minds think alike  Well.... I`m going to do her an individual veg Lasagne with aubergine (eggplant) for her main, and we had another  friend who brought her vegan sister to visit us a few months back and I did a sweetcorn chowder and it was delicious, so going to do that again and some coconut shrimp for appetisers.
> I do like the sound of the grilled romaine.......I`ve never done that before  Will have to give it a try, but.......without the blue cheese or parmesan.......they are not regarded as friends in our house
> 
> Love honey mustard dressing.....especially the ones we get over in the States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you`re feeling a bit better today



I may have come into this conversation late, but are you saying you don't have honey mustard where you live?  I don't know where I would be without honey mustard for my mashed potatoes and chicken strips! 

And yes, mashed potatoes.  school food taught us weird habits. I would also suggest you try Zaxby's next time you're in our area... hahah best chicken ever. All my English friends are addicted.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Hello tinydancer09
> 
> Keisha........don`t know much about the college system over there but I take it he hasn`t made the choice you would have had him make??? We have University decisions for Kyle to be made starting September, he will go the following year, but applications start this year, and we`re not looking forward to it. It used to be relatively reasonable for them to go to Uni over here but costs have jumped to 3 times what they were and it is scary
> 
> 
> *I hate Bananas   *
> 
> *Can`t stand the look, feel or touch of them. Slimy nasty creatures that I don`t even want to touch with rubber gloves.* Tom says make one for the others and make something else for us. But I think preparing a 3 course meal is enough work , especially as one is a vegetarian, so seperate appetiser and main for her anyway  So I`m already kind of stressing over the menu anyway! I do sometimes do 2 desserts but not with bananas.......never ever...bleugh!!
> 
> *Going to call her back and tell her my home is a banana free zone* and they`re having cheesecake.
> 
> I need a glass of wine, and it`s only 3pm!!!!
> 
> Well it`s 5oClock somewhere I suppose


 
what? you have no bananas?  Hi, ho, nanner-o to the rescue
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's okay, 'nanners are friends not food

OT to respect the 'no politico zone' here & to go record i have no grudge against the monarchy (looking forward to watching the upcoming wedding festivities actually) but i confess to getting a giggle re this pic re the riots in london last year






riots aren't funny, but the look on camilla's face is priceless. IMO good for the students getting their attention! hmmm...maybe i can start a revolt in western Pennsylvania & get back our school funding. 



tink20 said:


> thanks! feeling better today.....and no chili....got it!


 
the only good bug is a short-lived one


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, so one last change, that's it, I swear, I'm done!!! :rofl: Switched back to the Darkside, staying across the street one night, then switching to RPR!! May only be doing one night at HHN, unless I get birthday money, which I usually do, just don't want to depend on it (I did that last year and it didn't work). So......yay! Finally made up my mind, and won't be switching again, unless something happens money-wise.


----------



## minniejack

the romaine tastes like steak--I swear.  Nitpicky DD wouldn't try the first couple of times I made them and now she'll eat a whole head of lettuce for her entire meal--without the cheese either.

Awhile back I posted the link to the burnt tomatoes.  I'll repaste in case you missed it.  These are simple and really good.
  4 firm but ripe tomatoes
Extra virgin olive oil
Coarse salt
16 black peppercorns (see note)
2 tablespoons fresh oregano leaves

1. Heat a large cast-iron skillet over high heat until a drop of water sizzles on the surface. Meanwhile, cut the tomatoes in half. Brush the cut side of the tomato halves with olive oil and sprinkle with coarse salt to taste.

2. Place the tomatoes cut side down on the hot surface. Do not move for 8 to 10 minutes, or they will burst and lose their shape. The bottoms of the tomatoes will show a thin black line of char all around when they are done.

3. Using a sharp-edged spatula, lift the tomatoes off the hot surface and invert onto a serving plate, so that the burnt side is up. With a chef’s knife, cut crosshatches into the surface of the tomatoes. Sprinkle with the peppercorns and oregano, drizzle with more olive oil and serve immediately.

Note: I like whole peppercorns here, but if you find them problematic, coarsely crack or grind them.


Where's MH when you need some great veggie ideas--he's the champ around here!  He's been MIA for awhile.


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> Where's MH when you need some great veggie ideas--he's the champ around here!  He's been MIA for awhile.



What's this grilled salad of which you speak??   Don't forget to add fresh-roasted red peppers to it also!


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Schumi why don't you make a vegetarian lasagna using eggplant?  That way you would all be happy...Unless she doesn't eat cheese either? (or try follow your heart cheese--almost tastes like the real thing) Try some of those grilled romaine lettuce leaves as an appetizer for everyone--pretty tasty.  Just take romaine, slice in half, brush with some olive oil and thrown on grill until slightly blackened.  Add bleu cheese or parmesan and some sliced avocados and your good to go.  Can sprinkle with slivered almonds.
> 
> how about a leek or fennel soup for an appetizer?



i would stick with serving popcorn.
everyone loves popcorn.



tink20 said:


> thanks! feeling better today.....and no chili....got it!



have a banana and popcorn today.
you'll be feeling like your old self overnight.



schumigirl said:


> Brilliant minds think alike  Well.... I`m going to do her an individual veg Lasagne with aubergine (eggplant) for her main, and we had another  friend who brought her vegan sister to visit us a few months back and I did a sweetcorn chowder and it was delicious, so going to do that again and some coconut shrimp for appetisers.
> I do like the sound of the grilled romaine.......I`ve never done that before  Will have to give it a try, but.......without the blue cheese or parmesan.......they are not regarded as friends in our house
> 
> Love honey mustard dressing.....especially the ones we get over in the States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you`re feeling a bit better today




no honey mustard????
how on earth do you survive....??
_in our house, it is one of the basic food groups_.



tinydancer09 said:


> I may have come into this conversation late, but are you saying you don't have honey mustard where you live?  I don't know where I would be without honey mustard for my mashed potatoes and chicken strips!
> 
> And yes, mashed potatoes.  school food taught us weird habits. I would also suggest you try Zaxby's next time you're in our area... hahah best chicken ever. All my English friends are addicted.




honey mustard rules.......



RAPstar said:


> Ok, so one last change, that's it, I swear, I'm done!!! :rofl: Switched back to the Darkside, staying across the street one night, then switching to RPR!! May only be doing one night at HHN, unless I get birthday money, which I usually do, just don't want to depend on it (I did that last year and it didn't work). So......yay! Finally made up my mind, and won't be switching again, unless something happens money-wise.



ok, now it's the darkside for one night of hhn.
what 's the date?

when are you buying your plane ticket?



Mad Hattered said:


> What's this grilled salad of which you speak??   Don't forget to add fresh-roasted red peppers to it also!



Chef Hattered has spoken.


----------



## tink20

schumi and keisha thank you!

schumi hope your dinner goes well.

minniejack, I'm going to have to make that tomato recipe, I luv tomatoes

DH is at work today, so I have no idea what I am making for dinner, DD just said she is going to go to McDonalds with BF (does that make me a bad mommy?)  

I am dreaming of the beach, can't wait!  just a few more days.


----------



## tink20




----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> ok, now it's the darkside for one night of hhn.
> what 's the date?
> 
> when are you buying your plane ticket?



Plane ticket already bought, flying Southwest this year. Depending on prices and dates, I might do 2 nights, Thurs and Fri 9/29 and 9/30. Hopefully.


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> Plane ticket already bought, flying Southwest this year. Depending on prices and dates, I might do 2 nights, Thurs and Fri 9/29 and 9/30. Hopefully.


*Flying Southwest you are braver than me *


----------



## keishashadow

tink20 said:


>


 




ky07 said:


> *Flying Southwest you are braver than me *


 
1st thing that crossed my mind re the travelers on the flight was "I wonder how much compensation they received from SWA..." when given lemons, make lemonaide


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> 1st thing that crossed my mind re the travelers on the flight was "I wonder how much compensation they received from SWA..." when given lemons, make lemonaide


*Knowing southwest not very much *


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hiya guys and gals.  Every time I say I am going to catch up, something happens.  Well, something happened that gives me a bit of time to catch up.  I am currently in Salt Lake City, Utah.  My cousin the flight attendant was in a bad car accident and had a brain bleed and herniated disc.  I have been in Salt Lake City, Utah for a few days trying to take care of her.  Poor girl has no one else to help her, so  here I am.  Her brain stoped bleeding last night, so the docs want her out tomorrow.  So, we hope to get her discharged and bring her back tomorrow to Chicago.  She is going to live with me for awhile so that she can recover and get back in the air.  Things will be rough for awhile, like I need one more person to take care of, but we will make it.

Good to catch up.  Will see y'all later.


----------



## ky07

*Ok homies here is a good one for you
After finally figuring out we can afford a short trip to the darkside and being on a very tight budget and really no room for error on this trip that DW just informed me that she gave all of our luggage to DS when he went to Australia and for me not a problem cause I use a duffel bag for my cloths and carry it on but her we usually check her bag *


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hiya guys and gals.  Every time I say I am going to catch up, something happens.  Well, something happened that gives me a bit of time to catch up.  I am currently in Salt Lake City, Utah.  My cousin the flight attendant was in a bad car accident and had a brain bleed and herniated disc.  I have been in Salt Lake City, Utah for a few days trying to take care of her.  Poor girl has no one else to help her, so  here I am.  Her brain stoped bleeding last night, so the docs want her out tomorrow.  So, we hope to get her discharged and bring her back tomorrow to Chicago.  She is going to live with me for awhile so that she can recover and get back in the air.  Things will be rough for awhile, like I need one more person to take care of, but we will make it.
> 
> Good to catch up.  Will see y'all later.




oh man, i hate hearing your cousin was in a car accident.

that is so kind of you to fly out there to help and to bring her back to your place to recover.

there should be more homies like you.

take your time in getting back to us.
i know you take care of your mom and have a busy work schedule.

give a holler if i can help.
prayers sent your way.

hope cousing heals soon and recovers completely.........!!


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Ok homies here is a good one for you
> After finally figuring out we can afford a short trip to the darkside and being on a very tight budget and really no room for error on this trip that DW just informed me that she gave all of our luggage to DS when he went to Australia and for me not a problem cause I use a duffel bag for my cloths and carry it on but her we usually check her bag *



go to target the week you leave and buy her a piece of luggage.

don't remove the tags though......

take the luggage back when you return from your trip and tell them you changed your mind and don't want it anymore.

refund..............$


ok, that might be a tad too bold.


i can send you plastic or paper bags to help out.


----------



## macraven

_well, they would be within the 30 return plan if they did it that way......._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> go to target the week you leave and buy her a piece of luggage.
> 
> don't remove the tags though......
> 
> take the luggage back when you return from your trip and tell them you changed your mind and don't want it anymore.
> 
> refund..............$
> 
> 
> ok, that might be a tad too bold.
> 
> 
> i can send you plastic or paper bags to help out.


*DW would try that if I let her Mac *


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> no honey mustard????
> how on earth do you survive....??
> _in our house, it is one of the basic food groups_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honey mustard rules.......
> 
> Yes we do have honey mustard dressing.......just store bought ones are not nice. I do make a lovely homemade one  But all the one`s we`ve tried in Orlando have all been really lush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tink20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> schumi and keisha thank you!
> 
> schumi hope your dinner goes well.
> 
> FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.....Im looking forward to seeing our friends again. They always ask  to see our Florida pics...........well any excuse
> 
> 
> 
> tink20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many bananas for me there  (sshhhh not fond of popcorn either)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niki Andiokno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya guys and gals.  Every time I say I am going to catch up, something happens.  Well, something happened that gives me a bit of time to catch up.  I am currently in Salt Lake City, Utah.  My cousin the flight attendant was in a bad car accident and had a brain bleed and herniated disc.  I have been in Salt Lake City, Utah for a few days trying to take care of her.  Poor girl has no one else to help her, so  here I am.  Her brain stoped bleeding last night, so the docs want her out tomorrow.  So, we hope to get her discharged and bring her back tomorrow to Chicago.  She is going to live with me for awhile so that she can recover and get back in the air.  Things will be rough for awhile, like I need one more person to take care of, but we will make it.
> 
> Good to catch up.  Will see y'all later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best wishes to your cousin, hope she heals soon, and to you too for taking care of her
> 
> 
> 
> It`s so warm here today     nearly 70 degrees....... positively tropical for us
> 
> Going grocery shopping now while Tom cleans the house..........now wondering if we should get the BBQ out tonight instead
Click to expand...


----------



## Coach81

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hiya guys and gals.  Every time I say I am going to catch up, something happens.  Well, something happened that gives me a bit of time to catch up.  I am currently in Salt Lake City, Utah.  My cousin the flight attendant was in a bad car accident and had a brain bleed and herniated disc.  I have been in Salt Lake City, Utah for a few days trying to take care of her.  Poor girl has no one else to help her, so  here I am.  Her brain stoped bleeding last night, so the docs want her out tomorrow.  So, we hope to get her discharged and bring her back tomorrow to Chicago.  She is going to live with me for awhile so that she can recover and get back in the air.  Things will be rough for awhile, like I need one more person to take care of, but we will make it.
> 
> Good to catch up.  Will see y'all later.



Awesome of you to help your cuZ out like that.. I'm sure her and your family are very grateful.  I hope she recovers fully and soon.

TGIF everyone!!!

Just decided to reward myself with a new toy..






It is a Samsung D8000 59" Plasma 3D HDTV


Now I am busy on ebay trying to get some good deals on 3D Blu Rays 

It should be in sometime next week.. so hopefully by next weekend I'll have my baby up and running 

Tomorrow I run in my first "official" 5K.. wish me luck.. 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## minniejack

Niki that's so awful for your cuz...prayers to you and her

Coach don't you wish they'd just say 3.1 miles?  That sounds so much more doable

Schumi...I'm only part way to the banana bit--like them fresh, but ick in anything else--just not a fan

But popcorn, like Mac said, that's a meal by itself.

Schumi  Try 2T mustard, 2T honey, 1/2 C. mayo  and whisk

Mac send that warmth my way.  Still only about 50.  Brrr

KY Head to thrift store--they always have luggage

Happy weekend.  Off to work church rummage sale.  Then hopefully DH will get home for the music of Led Zeppelin for the symphony--not the typical put you to sleep concert.


----------



## keishashadow

coach is rich, he bought stonehedge...aliens not included.  jk, enjoy that big old man toy!

nikiur a good peep

mac paper or plastic? lol

StL - who do you fly?  if carryon's are fee-free, i'd just go that route & tell the mrs to 'roll' her stuff.  Do you have any discount/outlets near you?  Ross has high quality, usually last year's luggage, but typically a minimum of 3/4 off.  I have a friend who has bought *all* her luggage in thrift shops. If going that route, i'd be sure to bug spray & garbage bag it for a few days, then air it out before using, jik bed bugs are lurking

TGIF!  Road trip for me & the mr to Erie tomorrow to see my son's #1 AIFL team
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, crush their opponent.  i smell a stop over in the local casino...im a multi-tasker, what can i say?


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> Awhile back I posted the link to the burnt tomatoes.  I'll repaste in case you missed it.  These are simple and really good.
> 4 firm but ripe tomatoes
> Extra virgin olive oil
> Coarse salt
> 16 black peppercorns (see note)
> 2 tablespoons fresh oregano leaves
> 
> 1. Heat a large cast-iron skillet over high heat until a drop of water sizzles on the surface. Meanwhile, cut the tomatoes in half. Brush the cut side of the tomato halves with olive oil and sprinkle with coarse salt to taste.
> 
> 2. Place the tomatoes cut side down on the hot surface. Do not move for 8 to 10 minutes, or they will burst and lose their shape. The bottoms of the tomatoes will show a thin black line of char all around when they are done.
> 
> 3. Using a sharp-edged spatula, lift the tomatoes off the hot surface and invert onto a serving plate, so that the burnt side is up. With a chefs knife, cut crosshatches into the surface of the tomatoes. Sprinkle with the peppercorns and oregano, drizzle with more olive oil and serve immediately.
> 
> Note: I like whole peppercorns here, but if you find them problematic, coarsely crack or grind them.




WOW........... Thanks for posting this again.........just done these for our lunch today. Bought some lovely big beef tomatoes at the farm when I was out grocery shopping today. 

I used chilli oil and griddled some red peppers and had it with some Parma Ham..............it was gorgeous. I cracked the peppercorns as Tom doesn`t like them whole. I was so tempted to try and move the tomatoes before they were ready  But I persevered and they were perfect 

He was a bit wary when I said we were having tomatoes for lunch........it was a look of.......eh what are we having with them???? 

It was lovely, thanks again 

Coach.......that is a big tv!!!!! One of my brothers has a 50" Sony.........you can`t see most of his wall in the family room for it!! Enjoy it though.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> Awesome of you to help your cuZ out like that.. I'm sure her and your family are very grateful.  I hope she recovers fully and soon.
> 
> TGIF everyone!!!
> 
> Just decided to reward myself with a new toy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Samsung D8000 59" Plasma 3D HDTV
> 
> 
> Now I am busy on ebay trying to get some good deals on 3D Blu Rays
> 
> It should be in sometime next week.. so hopefully by next weekend I'll have my baby up and running
> 
> Tomorrow I run in my first "official" 5K.. wish me luck..
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!!





you better come in first place in that race, or second, third, etc.
we'll have a party for you no matter how you place in it.

enjoy your new toy.
think it will go in the man cave or living room...........?


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> coach is rich, he bought stonehedge...aliens not included.  jk, enjoy that big old man toy!
> 
> nikiur a good peep
> 
> mac paper or plastic? lol
> 
> StL - who do you fly?  if carryon's are fee-free, i'd just go that route & tell the mrs to 'roll' her stuff.  Do you have any discount/outlets near you?  Ross has high quality, usually last year's luggage, but typically a minimum of 3/4 off.  I have a friend who has bought *all* her luggage in thrift shops. If going that route, i'd be sure to bug spray & garbage bag it for a few days, then air it out before using, jik bed bugs are lurking
> 
> TGIF!  Road trip for me & the mr to Erie tomorrow to see my son's #1 AIFL team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , crush their opponent.  i smell a stop over in the local casino...im a multi-tasker, what can i say?


*We are flying with airtran and they have free carryons and I was thinking about getting her a duffel bag and letting her carry on too but forgot that she has a bunch of medication she has to take with her *


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Niki that's so awful for your cuz...prayers to you and her
> 
> Coach don't you wish they'd just say 3.1 miles?  That sounds so much more doable
> 
> Schumi...I'm only part way to the banana bit--like them fresh, but ick in anything else--just not a fan
> 
> But popcorn, like Mac said, that's a meal by itself.
> 
> Schumi  Try 2T mustard, 2T honey, 1/2 C. mayo  and whisk
> 
> *Mac send that warmth my way.  Still only about 50.  Brrr
> *
> KY Head to thrift store--they always have luggage
> 
> Happy weekend.  Off to work church rummage sale.  Then hopefully DH will get home for the music of Led Zeppelin for the symphony--not the typical put you to sleep concert.






huh????

it's in the low 40's and windy.........
you must be thinking of another homie.
it sucks big time here weatherwise...


----------



## ky07

*Awful quiet I can hear the crickets in here *


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Awful quiet I can hear the crickets in here *



Think those crickets were bouncing on my head this morning 

Who knew I liked Jack Daniels  

I stupidly agreed to try it straight after we were done with the cocktails................and we all had a few of them    I don`t drink any kind of spirit normally unless it`s well mixed in cocktails with loads of fuit juice. 

Don`t like it so much today!!! Self professed Queen of Cocktails has retired.............. till next time  

Anyhoo...........not done much today, except sleep and eat......then repeat 

But......a good night was had by all


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Think those crickets were bouncing on my head this morning
> 
> Who knew I liked Jack Daniels
> 
> I stupidly agreed to try it straight after we were done with the cocktails................and we all had a few of them    I don`t drink any kind of spirit normally unless it`s well mixed in cocktails with loads of fuit juice.
> 
> Don`t like it so much today!!! Self professed Queen of Cocktails has retired.............. till next time
> 
> Anyhoo...........not done much today, except sleep and eat......then repeat
> 
> But......a good night was had by all


*Hope you feel better cause I know how that is cause I never really drink but on vacation and decied to have one of my favorite drinks so I go and get some Rum and 2 liter of coke and started drinking ran out of coke and had the bright idea of drinking the rum in shots and lets say I paid for it the next morning *


----------



## macraven

carole, don't give up on Jack.
you would miss him if you gave him up.


really.............
i like him too...........



St Lawrence. ...
i remember the crickets.
they were the original group w/ buddy holly...


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> carole, don't give up on Jack.
> you would miss him if you gave him up.
> 
> 
> really.............
> i like him too...........
> 
> 
> 
> *St Lawrence. ...
> i remember the crickets.
> they were the original group w/ buddy holly..*.


----------



## ky07

*By the way forgot to tell you homies my DW says I must be loosing it cause I went about 2 months ago and got 2 tattoos *


----------



## macraven

spill the beans


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> spill the beans


*Well everybody that knows me and you can tell by some of the pics I post the shirts I wear I love the big cats like tigers and lions and had a ugly intals tattoo since I was 18 on my right arm and always wanted it coverd so I found a tattoo artist that offered me a real good price to cover it with a tigers head that alot of my family is now calling tony the tiger  and after I got that one I decieded I wanted a lion so I let another tattoo artist do a lion portrait on my left arm which after DW got over the shock she likes the lion  
If I get the nerve I will post the pics of them  *


----------



## xApril

It's been way too hot here in Florida lately. Anyone want to trade weather? Today's high was 90 and it was soooo humid. 

The Lifehouse concert at Universal was good though.


----------



## tinydancer09

ky07 said:


> *Ok homies here is a good one for you
> After finally figuring out we can afford a short trip to the darkside and being on a very tight budget and really no room for error on this trip that DW just informed me that she gave all of our luggage to DS when he went to Australia and for me not a problem cause I use a duffel bag for my cloths and carry it on but her we usually check her bag *



You have no idea how many duffel bags my family has collected. We have 6 kids plus others in our family. My sister worked at an athletic appear store which gave out free bags all the time. We also danced and went on any school trip we could afford to go which usually ment a differnt type of bag for different occasion... (we had to be cool- mom would make us buy them with our own money.)

Now that we're older my sister and I have our nice rolling luggage and then some vera bradley side bags... all those duffles are just going to waste. If I could throw one through the computer I would!


----------



## tinydancer09

minniejack said:


> Niki that's so awful for your cuz...prayers to you and her
> 
> Coach don't you wish they'd just say 3.1 miles?  That sounds so much more doable
> 
> Schumi...I'm only part way to the banana bit--like them fresh, but ick in anything else--just not a fan
> 
> But popcorn, like Mac said, that's a meal by itself.
> 
> Schumi  Try 2T mustard, 2T honey, 1/2 C. mayo  and whisk
> 
> *Mac send that warmth my way.  Still only about 50.  Brrr
> *
> KY Head to thrift store--they always have luggage
> 
> Happy weekend.  Off to work church rummage sale.  Then hopefully DH will get home for the music of Led Zeppelin for the symphony--not the typical put you to sleep concert.



Mac says he doesn't live down here, but it got to 90 down in South GA today and man o man is it humid! Sad when its too hot to do yard work in April. Hope you can come down here and enjoy the weather soon!
I like your recipe for HM as well. When we can't find our favorite this is what we do with other brands that are more mustard than honey. Our favorite is the Naturally Fresh brand. Delish!


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Hope you feel better cause I know how that is cause I never really drink but on vacation and decied to have one of my favorite drinks so I go and get some Rum and 2 liter of coke and started drinking ran out of coke and had the bright idea of drinking the rum in shots and lets say I paid for it the next morning *



Oh dear.......it always seems a good idea at the time doesn`t it 
 Thing is I genuinely am not much of a drinker, except for wine and cocktails. That doesn`t sound as if I don`t drink much does it??? 



macraven said:


> carole, don't give up on Jack.
> you would miss him if you gave him up.
> 
> 
> really.............
> i like him too...........



Well....................now I`ve been introduced to him properly it would be rude not to try him again........... just now and again though 


Having another lazy day today.................weather is beautiful, garden is hot and sunny and no housework to do  So got to take advantage of sunshine while it`s here, because it disappears quickly.

Got a craving for a cinammon bun today


----------



## Coach81

minniejack said:


> Coach don't you wish they'd just say 3.1 miles?  That sounds so much more doable



It was an "over and under tunnel run" which included a run over a huge overpass, and down and up a tunnel..  I can normally run the 3 miles with "relative" ease.. but you add those two things plus 90 degree Louisiana heat and humidy at 2 pm in the afternoon.. WHEW 



keishashadow said:


> coach is rich, he bought stonehedge...aliens not included.  jk, enjoy that big old man toy!



Far from rich.. except in blessings.. really looking forward to playing with it though...



schumigirl said:


> Coach.......that is a big tv!!!!! One of my brothers has a 50" Sony.........you can`t see most of his wall in the family room for it!! Enjoy it though.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone



Yeah, it will look real nice...  I do plan to enjoy it!!!



macraven said:


> you better come in first place in that race, or second, third, etc.
> we'll have a party for you no matter how you place in it.
> 
> enjoy your new toy.
> think it will go in the man cave or living room...........?



I came in the top half finished at 30:45 which is about what I hoped far.. yes I felt fantastic after it was over.. but boy it was tough!!!



ky07 said:


> *Well everybody that knows me and you can tell by some of the pics I post the shirts I wear I love the big cats like tigers and lions and had a ugly intals tattoo since I was 18 on my right arm and always wanted it coverd so I found a tattoo artist that offered me a real good price to cover it with a tigers head that alot of my family is now calling tony the tiger  and after I got that one I decieded I wanted a lion so I let another tattoo artist do a lion portrait on my left arm which after DW got over the shock she likes the lion
> If I get the nerve I will post the pics of them  *



Just can't do the tatoo thing.. too permanent for me.. but cool that you got what you wanted...

Enjoy your Sunday everyone!


----------



## macraven

Hooray for coach.
he is a winner in our eyes.


he finished the marathon and did very well.!!!



oh, today is good.
it is warm here and no rain.


but not even close to xapril's weather.
but i do wish we were.


hang in there carole, you, jack and i will be become bestest friends sooner or later.... or should i say BFF.......


----------



## keishashadow

StL - cool, not going let a perfectly good chance to channel the tin man go to waste:  

*lions & tigers* (& bears) *oh my!* 

coach - im wit' ya, thankful for everything i have as i remember when i didn't have much of anything which made me realize that having my family, health & friends were invaluable.

DS's team lost @ buzzer w/field goal - wah.  casino was unkind, in & out in 1/2 an hour lol.  spent most of afternoon @ lake erie's beach.  Would u believe it was full of mini-iceberg type thingsshocked the ice cover hadn't melted completely by now since temps here (2-1/2 hours away) today are sunny & 80 degrees.  Looking forward to planting the lettuce the mr started, a homegrown tomato isn't too far off yum!

most certainly not a whiskey fan, too much bite the next day.  The clearer the booze the better (except for moonshine) premium vodka is _the_ way to go


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> *StL - cool, not going let a perfectly good chance to channel the tin man go to waste:
> 
> lions & tigers (& bears) oh my!*
> 
> coach - im wit' ya, thankful for everything i have as i remember when i didn't have much of anything which made me realize that having my family, health & friends were invaluable.
> 
> DS's team lost @ buzzer w/field goal - wah.  casino was unkind, in & out in 1/2 an hour lol.  spent most of afternoon @ lake erie's beach.  Would u believe it was full of mini-iceberg type thingsshocked the ice cover hadn't melted completely by now since temps here (2-1/2 hours away) today are sunny & 80 degrees.  Looking forward to planting the lettuce the mr started, a homegrown tomato isn't too far off yum!
> 
> most certainly not a whiskey fan, too much bite the next day.  The clearer the booze the better (except for moonshine) premium vodka is _the_ way to go


*My DW told me I needed a bear now and took me a minute to catch on until she said lions,tigers and bears oh my *


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *My DW told me I needed a bear now and took me a minute to catch on until she said lions,tigers and bears oh my *


 
that's how we smarty-pants broads roll...tell the mrs i like the way she thinks.


----------



## macraven

i could never do a tatoo unless it was the henna ones that wash out.
or the ones that come in the cereal boxes.





i totally and completely hate needles.
ouch.......


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i could never do a tatoo unless it was the henna ones that wash out.
> or the ones that come in the cereal boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i totally and completely hate needles.
> ouch.......


*Thats the funny thing I hate needles too but not bad until the start the shading or puting the color in *


----------



## ky07

*Here they are don't make fun of me too much *


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> *Here they are don't make fun of me too much *



I'm not a tattoo person, but those look nice.


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> I'm not a tattoo person, but those look nice.


*Thank you*


----------



## tinydancer09

ky07 said:


> *Here they are don't make fun of me too much *



Kind of looks like the lion from wizard of oz 

Looks nice though. All you're missing is a winnie the pooh bear.


----------



## ky07

tinydancer09 said:


> Kind of looks like the lion from wizard of oz
> 
> Looks nice though. All you're missing is a winnie the pooh bear.


*No pooh bear but would tigger 
Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

StL - very cool, such good colors!  you'd probably have to grow another arm for the bear...im just saying.

mac most peeps i know make sure to liquor up before getting inkmight be the reason they get it in the 1st place.

week started well for me, now have a $102 SWA credit in my pocket_means i just have to plan a trip later this year, can't let it go to waste...nwa, ha, ha, ha, ha_


----------



## minniejack

morning all 

too many life before my eyes with DS' driving.  He does really good then BAM he doesn't listen to the word STOP! 

Since he snagged the TV I won last week for his room, I took the cable connection off of it and his phone and his jail broke Ipod just because he won't listen.  Maybe he'll listen to the word Stop from now on.

Jacuzzi maybe in this Wed??


----------



## tink20

Good morning homies!

Minniejack, there is nothing more fun than teaching a teenager how to drive,  I have a few years before I have to go through that  again.

ky07, nice tatoos, DH has one, and he was intoxicated when he got it (but that was before I knew him) DD wants one, but I told her she will have to wait until she is old enough to get it by herself.  I don't think she will get it though, she hates needles.

:


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> StL - very cool, such good colors!  you'd probably have to grow another arm for the bear...im just saying.
> 
> mac most peeps i know make sure to liquor up before getting inkmight be the reason they get it in the 1st place.
> 
> week started well for me, now have a $102 SWA credit in my pocket_means i just have to plan a trip later this year, can't let it go to waste...nwa, ha, ha, ha, ha_


*yea I know 
But seriously those are the last ones cause enough pain involved *


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all. Drove to Houston this weekend for a family reunion. It was wonderful getting to see family I hadn't seen in years. Back to the daily grind though. Gonna try to see Insidious sometime this week. It looks scurry!  lol Hope all the homies are well! 

Oh, nice tats, StL! I want to get another one some day!


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> Good morning homies!
> 
> 
> 
> my color box is goneI miss my pink, its crazy, it won't work on the USF treads, but will work on other threads, I'm confused  anyone know how to fix this?





same here for me.

what i have to do is click on my reply and then hit edit.
then i can color within the lines........

the font and size still work for me.

this happened to the chicago thread i have been on.
no color chart working..


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> Hi all. Drove to Houston this weekend for a family reunion. It was wonderful getting to see family I hadn't seen in years. Back to the daily grind though. Gonna try to see Insidious sometime this week. It looks scurry!  lol Hope all the homies are well!
> 
> Oh, nice tats, StL! I want to get another one some day!


*Thanks 
I like the lion but the girl that did it placed and made it so big that no more tattoos on that arm but after she did it that way I guess she felt bad about it and gave me a huge discount on it *


----------



## tink1957

Hi Homies 

I'm finally back and playing ketchup after my accident.  I just wanted to thank a few lovely ladies for their support...it really means alot to know someone cares when you're in pain.




macraven said:


> hey tink1957........
> 
> also sending mummy dust your way for a complete and total healing!!





 thanks mac for your lovely words of encouragement...I'm feeling much better now.
[





keishashadow said:


> vicki - sorry to hear of your accident, take your recovery slow & easywe'll keep a light on for you.



thanks for caring  it has been a slow process but I got some great news this week that made me have to get better.  After several months of looking for a new job, I finally found one 


[





schumigirl said:


> .


Macraven..........what a lovely post about Vicki, you do have a way with words 

Get well soon Vicki 

Carole, thanks so much for all the encouragement  your PMs (not pms) have meant alot.  I know that I have a true friend in you.   



macraven said:


> hang in there carole, you, jack and i will be become bestest friends sooner or later.... or should i say BFF.......



hey mac & carole...about jack...he became my best friend after my accident...he was the only thing that helped with the pain and now we are BFFs...although I'm willing to share.


----------



## macraven

TINK1957 !!!!!!!



Hello homie!!!!!!!


*i am so glad you are back and posting here.
i hope you feel better real soon.*

i have been worried about youse.


that is sweet news about the new job.
you are lucky after all.



be kind to jack.
many will come to love him as well..................


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hi all ... we're back 

... and as a hint of what's to come, I give you this ...


----------



## tinydancer09

minniejack said:


> morning all
> 
> too many life before my eyes with DS' driving.  He does really good then BAM he doesn't listen to the word STOP!
> 
> Since he snagged the TV I won last week for his room, I took the cable connection off of it and his phone and his jail broke Ipod just because he won't listen.  Maybe he'll listen to the word Stop from now on.
> 
> Jacuzzi maybe in this Wed??



Ha! When my mom was teaching me to drive she used the passenger floor board like a brake pedal. I seriously thought she was going to get one installed. She had been in a few wrecks where the driver didnt stop in time so shes a bit edgy anyways..... then you put her youngest daughter behind the wheel! I am proud to say though I am 20 now and I have never had a wreck...

Anyways, I wouldn't worry so much about your son's driving now. What you have to worry about is when you're not in the car in a couple years when he has gotten "comfortable" with the road. Carelessness sets in and oh boy!


----------



## schumigirl

WELCOME BACK VICKI  

You are very welcome, and yes you do have a new friend  Glad to see you back on the boards. Hope the job goes well too 

That Jack is popular isn`t he?? He has his own mini fan club on here  

We came back through customs last year with a huge 3 litre bottle of JD and a huge bottle of Absolut vodka that we picked up at Duty free in Orlando airport. We were over our limit but fortunately they didn`t stop us at this end, thank goodness!! 
I do still maintain we really don`t drink much.......they will last for ages.....honest!! 





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi all ... we're back
> 
> ... and as a hint of what's to come, I give you this ...




Wow...........What a great pic...............I would love to see that house. Looking forward to seeing the rest of your pics


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Ha! *When my mom was teaching me to drive she used the passenger floor board like a brake pedal.* I seriously thought she was going to get one installed. She had been in a few wrecks where the driver didnt stop in time so shes a bit edgy anyways..... then you put her youngest daughter behind the wheel! I am proud to say though I am 20 now and I have never had a wreck...


 
just when 'teaching'?  I still apply the imaginary brake, when kids or DH is driving, I want to live lol.

bonny OMG what a pic, need more pls

good day all


----------



## minniejack

Morning Tink--I must've missed your accident! Glad you are back on the mend and fantastic about the job hunt.

Don't you all love those imaginary brakes--seriously why don't they rent out cars with them for parents of teens??

I thought you all were talking about my dog Jack and I'm thinking you can HAVE him--aargh, what an annoying dog.

Bonny where is that house? Is it new or old?  Can't really tell from the foundation.


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> same here for me.
> 
> what i have to do is click on my reply and then hit edit.
> then i can color within the lines........
> 
> the font and size still work for me.
> 
> this happened to the chicago thread i have been on.
> no color chart working..



thank you, it worked!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Hope today is a better day cause I had a headlight go out on our van that was a devil to put in and then ran over some screws and had to have two new tires put on all the while DW was mad saying this is messing with our vacation money and I didn't help things by saying well you want to walk to the airport when it comes time to go on vacation  big mistake she was giving me looks that could have burned holes thru me  but thank goodness she is in a better mood this morning and if not I feel sorry for her coworkers this morning *


----------



## tink20

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Hope today is a better day cause I had a headlight go out on our van that was a devil to put in and then ran over some screws and had to have two new tires put on all the while DW was mad saying this is messing with our vacation money and I didn't help things by saying well you want to walk to the airport when it comes time to go on vacation  big mistake she was giving me looks that could have burned holes thru me  but thank goodness she is in a better mood this morning and if not I feel sorry for her coworkers this morning *



Don't be messin' with the vacay money!  

I secretly stash money for months, and DH is like "where that come from?"  I am a better saver than he


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

schumigirl said:


> ...............I would love to see that house. Looking forward to seeing the rest of your pics





keishashadow said:


> bonny OMG what a pic, need more pls


I'm just in the process of uploading ... 



minniejack said:


> Bonny where is that house? Is it new or old?  Can't really tell from the foundation.


It's the Psycho house at Universal Hollywood ... the house used in the 1960 movie


----------



## ky07

tink20 said:


> Don't be messin' with the vacay money!
> 
> I secretly stash money for months, and DH is like "where that come from?"  I am a better saver than he


*It's the oppiste here cause she is the spender and I am the saver *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I haven't done any post-processing on any of these pics so you'll have to view them right out of the camera 

... leaving the San Francisco airport for Burbank: 















... CityWalk - _interesting thing about CityWalk in Hollywood is that you don't walk through it to get to the parks - it's off to the side of the main gate and you could very easily miss it if you didn't know it was there_













... the VIP Tour lounge _(set up very similar to the one in Orlando)_









... Universal Hollywood:













... the view of the lower lot from the entrance to the studio tour:





... getting on our own personal tram:





... starting out on our tour - following one of the regular studio tour trams:





... passing by the stage where they film "CSI" 





... the guide couldn't tell us what was filming in this location but you could tell it was set in the 1940's/1950's:





... the Lyon Estates gates from BTTF:





... this area is supposed to look like old Mexico ...





... which they can flood at the touch of a button ...










... to be con't


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... continuing on the tour









... the old west (these are actually some of the oldest sets still standing at Universal)













... this area is supposed to represent "Europe"

















... now, can anyone can tell me what scene from a very famous recent movie was shot at this location??  ... hint ... it's a Disney movie ... 





... the Jaws part of the tour (basically as the tram drives by the shark comes up out of the water - Orlando's is MUCH better) 





... this one you can see the tram path around the water





... the set of Desperate Housewives





... and now, the most exciting part of our tour (at least for us)













... and yes Norman came out as we were getting our picture taken 





... to be con't


----------



## RAPstar

Cool pics, Bonbon! Is that Norman behind ya'll in the Psycho house?

Edit: Nevermind, slow computer, lol.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Cool pics, Bonbon! Is that Norman behind ya'll in the Psycho house?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

War of the Worlds ...





















... Then we headed over to the Prop warehouse (this place was HUGE)





... all the furniture was on the ground level









...  the actual ET from the ride that was at Universal Hollywood sitting on the Emperor's throne from Gladiators





... the 4th floor of the prop warehouse

































... to be con't (a few final pics)


----------



## Mad Hattered

OMG, Bonny.....LOVE the pics.  PLEASE keep them coming!!

I'm gonna go with POTC as the movie filmed at that set.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Really enjoying the pics also bon-lee..

I'm with you MH,thats the front doors of the blacksmith shop on POTC!!*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

After our tour, we were treated to lunch as part of our VIP package ... it was a good buffet lunch with tons of hot and cold items ...

After lunch, we met up with a couple friends of ours and did a few attractions on our own and then headed over to the House of Horrors 





... now for those that have been to HHN, I can tell you the House of Horrors is very tame scareactor wise (I saw 2 scareactors), plus you can walk through at your own pace  - I even stopped to take a few pictures inside

... in the lobby of the House of Horrors





... this was somewhere in the middle of the house









... what's really cool is they have all the classic monsters walking around the park





... and of course they had the Hop characters out and about





On our way out ...













On our way to dinner, our friend (who used to live there and worked for Don Post studios), took us by these two famous houses (which have changed a bit).  

Can anyone name the movie these houses are from (and whose houses they were in the movie)??


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> OMG, Bonny.....LOVE the pics.  PLEASE keep them coming!!
> 
> I'm gonna go with POTC as the movie filmed at that set.





donaldduck352 said:


> *Really enjoying the pics also bon-lee..
> 
> I'm with you MH,thats the front doors of the blacksmith shop on POTC!!*


You both got it!  

... apparently there is something in place that all the movie studios have to rent out their lots to the other studios so as not to have a monopoly over the sets

We also got to see other cool things like the foley studio and the studios where they do the final sound mixing for the pictures, etc, but we weren't allowed to take pictures inside

We also were able to walk through the soundstage house of a TV series they are filming called "Parenthood" starting Bonnie Bedelia and Craig T. Nelson


----------



## ky07

*Awsome pics bonny *


----------



## donaldduck352

*I think I got it Bonny.The 1'st house is Freddy's and the second is where he killed Johnny Depp in the movie Nightmare on Elm.Freddy is Robert Englund and Depp name in the movie is Glen Lantz.*


----------



## Mad Hattered

I don't think it's NOES, DD.  I've seen pics of those, and unless they've gone major renovation, I think it's something else.  I think we might need a little hint on this one.


----------



## camsmomE

ok, DH says NOES one... where Freddy sucks the mom through the window.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *I think I got it Bonny.The 1'st house is Freddy's and the second is where he killed Johnny Depp in the movie Nightmare on Elm.Freddy is Robert Englund and Depp name in the movie is Glen Lantz.*


You win again!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> unless they've gone major renovation



I thought that too ... they're not exactly as I remember them from the movie


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> You win again!!!



Technically, I won the first one.


----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm just in the process of uploading ...
> 
> 
> It's the Psycho house at Universal Hollywood ... the house used in the 1960 movie



Duhhh...Now I see it.  

But I did guess Pirates..ding, ding, ding--I got one 

The houses look like before/after pics on HGTV

 Your war pics look like the scenes from Scary Movie:
Brenda Meeks: Here's Detroit. 
[Points to a TV showing a destroyed city] 
Brenda Meeks: Here's Detroit after the invasion. 
[City is still destroyed, but now tripods are roaming around]


----------



## Mad Hattered

Are we talking about these houses???


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> Are we talking about these houses???



Yes that's them!!! and just how I remembered them ... Lee's buddy who used to live in LA took us by the houses ... I honestly didn't know whose houses they were - they kept saying Freddy's house, and I kept asking "Freddy who"


----------



## keishashadow

tink20 said:


> Don't be messin' with the vacay money!
> 
> I secretly stash money for months, and DH is like "where that come from?" I am a better saver than he


 
i've got a few slush funds too

MH - can u imagine living in those houses, wonder if they have never ending stream of fervent fans poking about?

bonny - when i see ur pics, im so impressed with the quality!  Having norman in the mix is the cherry on the cake!  i remember most of things the pics except "europe" and "POC"...how did i miss that.  We went right after the last fire so didn't go down in area where king kong was, whole thing closed off as it was still smoldering.  So what's down in that area?

hump de hump & hockey playoffsi've got my chicken wings ready to fry...good luck to all

PS was considering changing July trip & adding one night @ PBH  but had sticker shock to see room @ *$387*, even with plat percs that's a lotta cash, more than we've ever paid same time frame.  It is rack, couldn't find AAA or APH rates, any bets on whether it might nudge down between now & then?


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies *


----------



## Bluer101

Mad Hattered said:


> Are we talking about these houses???




That's awesome!

One two Freddy's coming for you. Three four better lock your door. Five six grab your crucifix. Seven eight better stay up late. Nine ten never sleep again.


----------



## schumigirl

Bonny..................those pictures are amazing, it looks fantastic there. I am quite jealous. The tour looks fascinating too.

Confession time..........I have never seen any of the Nightmare on Elm Street films   At that time, when they were all coming out I was too racked with fear of Michael Myers and the Halloween movies.........My brain couldn`t have taken any more maniacal maniacs in my psycho fearing imagination!!!! 

Maybe one day I`ll watch them. Maybe not though.


125 days till Orlando   I`m not allowed to mention it at home as it`s "Too far away yet"  

Hey, it`s a countdown .....so I`m counting down


----------



## tink20

thanks for posting the pictures Bonny, love em'


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey all ... I've done some post-processing on some of my photos ... I posted a few in the Ultra Wide Lens thread if you want to check them out to see the difference


----------



## Coach81

Morning friends!  One of my fondest movie memories of my teen years was when I took my girlfriend (now my wife of over 18 years) and her friend to see "A Nightmare on Elm Street".. I had each one sitting on either side of me.. I looked like such a stud..   Until the "scary parts" happened and each one dug their finger nails into my arms.. When we walked out the theatre my arms looked like Freddie got a hold of me!!!

Life is good, school is slowly winding down.. only 5 days left until our Spring Break.. then we get a week and a day off.. when we go back the school is basically in "shut down" mode for the last few weeks...
Really enjoying my new TV.. it is fantastic.. especially the "3D" effects... WOW..

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey all ... I've done some post-processing on some of my photos ... I posted a few in the Ultra Wide Lens thread if you want to check them out to see the difference


 





how cool is that? admit to never hearding the term before lol, for those results it probably falls into category of "if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it" for me lol

I get to visit dr death _aka my dentist_ today, have ignored one of my longstanding fillings telling me it requires attention for over a year...darn needy teeth

good day all


----------



## minniejack

No hot tub yesterday...store ordered wrong ionizer...next week.  DD is just worried that it won't be here in time for the after after prom....  Maybe that's a good thing for us


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I get to visit dr death _aka my dentist_




LOL at Dr Death   

When I was about 10 we had a dentist who must have been about 103, well he looked it  and he was known as the Butcher!!! For very good reason. I think he was the reason kids from that part of the west of Scotland had bad teeth and now spend a small fortune on crowns!!



minniejack said:


> No hot tub yesterday...store ordered wrong ionizer...next week.  DD is just worried that it won't be here in time for the after after prom....  Maybe that's a good thing for us



I hate when things don`t come as expected...........but they say things happen for a reason.....don`t they  Sounds like it`s going to be quite a party!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Howdy all! Got my travel agent card today!  Still not a real travel agent at work...yet...but I do book hotels and rental cars so I'm able to get the card. Which equals out to cheaper tickets to Uni ($146 for 4-day park to park as opposed to $157 with the AAA discount). And I also get a free 2-day Disney ticket with park hopper and the water park and more option. So now I have to schedule a Disney day in, lol. 

Edit: I think I will go to Animal Kingdom from open till 4 or so. Then go to Disney Quest (I've never been and want to) and head back to RPR aroun 7 or so? Then pool hop the rest of the evening. I thought about going to the other parks, but I spent a lot of time in all of them last trip, except AK. I'll probably swim a little Wed evening as well. Studios close kinda early that night so I think I will have time, in case I extend my Disney day (Illuminations anyone? Or maybe Wishes since I missed that last year as well).


----------



## minniejack

I can't believe I didn't know this thread was out there...this is so fantastic.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1575103MH you have competition.


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> I can't believe I didn't know this thread was out there...this is so fantastic.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1575103MH you have competition.



*I've been on that board since I started.Learned alot of great recipes for cooking there and added some of my own.

The sad part is nobody looks at that part of the boards.One poster on the CB said "It is too boring there to post".Well there loss our gain!!!

Here is a great dinner idea that went over big in my house I got from there:*
And, my current favorite (not form that website):
French Dip Sandwiches 
Ingredients:
1 (4 pound) boneless beef roast
1/2 cup soy sauce
1 beef bouillon cube
1 bay leaf
3 whole black peppercorns
1 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon garlic powder
20 slices French bread

Directions:
Remove and discard all visible fat from the roast. Place trimmed roast in a slow cooker. 
In a medium bowl, combine soy sauce, bouillon, bay leaf, peppercorns, rosemary, thyme, and garlic powder. Pour mixture over roast, and add enough water to almost cover roast. Cover, and cook on Low heat for 10 to 12 hours, or until meat is very tender. 
Remove meat from broth, reserving broth. Shred meat with a fork, and distribute on bread for sandwiches. Used reserved broth for dipping.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Howdy all! Got my travel agent card today!  Still not a real travel agent at work...yet...but I do book hotels and rental cars so I'm able to get the card.



I book hotels and rental cars too (and darn well if I do say so) ... can I get one of those??


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I book hotels and rental cars too (and darn well if I do say so) ... can I get one of those??



If you do it professionaly, yes.  I'm one class away from being able to book AAA Disney packages as well


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> If you do it professionaly, yes.  I'm one class away from being able to book AAA Disney packages as well



I rent beach houses to people and and plan trips for non related family members. And by that I mean my boyfriends family. What about me?


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies *


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> No hot tub yesterday...store ordered wrong ionizer...next week. DD is just worried that it won't be here in time for the after after prom.... Maybe that's a good thing for us


 




RAPstar said:


> *Howdy all! Got my travel agent card today!*  Still not a real travel agent at work...yet...but I do book hotels and rental cars so I'm able to get the card. Which equals out to cheaper tickets to Uni ($146 for 4-day park to park as opposed to $157 with the AAA discount). And I also get a free 2-day Disney ticket with park hopper and the water park and more option. So now I have to schedule a Disney day in, lol.
> 
> .


 
i'll say congrats, but it's my understanding the industry is cracking down on the TA ID card thing as it was being abused.  Pretty sure that in order to earn an actual IATAN card (the one you need to produce when you check in to receive hotel discounts) you must work in industry for 6 months & produce minimum of $5K commissionable income.  Just being an affiliate of TA only gives u access to the # to book travel not the TA IATAN discount. Any TAs feel free to comment, i had seriously thought of signing on with an agency until i found out i'd never be able to produce the $5k working homebased.

donald ummm french dip sammiches, drooool

hey all - don't forget to pick up ur HP DVDs today


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> i'll say congrats, but it's my understanding the industry is cracking down on the TA ID card thing as it was being abused.  Pretty sure that in order to earn an actual IATAN card (the one you need to produce when you check in to receive hotel discounts) you must work in industry for 6 months & produce minimum of $5K commissionable income.  Just being an affiliate of TA only gives u access to the # to book travel not the TA IATAN discount. Any TAs feel free to comment, i had seriously thought of signing on with an agency until i found out i'd never be able to produce the $5k working homebased.
> 
> donald ummm french dip sammiches, drooool
> 
> hey all - don't forget to pick up ur HP DVDs today



According to IATAN's website, to be eligible for an ID card you must: "Meet the legal minimum working age in the jurisdiction where duties are performed; Work at least 5 hours per week; Be regularly on the payroll or commission disbursement records of the accredited location." And "Any person working at the agency location who is drawing a salary. However, he/she must be currently involved in the administration and/or sale of travel." Also mentioned: "Be working at a Travel Agency location with an IATA assigned Inudustry Numeric Code, and Be 16 years of age or over (18 years of age in Canada), and Devote at least 20 hours a week to the business of the agency in a remunerated position" all of which I do meet.

And one of our corporate travel people confirmed I'm eligible.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> According to IATAN's website, to be eligible you must: "Meet the legal minimum working age in the jurisdiction where duties are performed;
> Work at least 5 hours per week;
> *Be regularly on the payroll or commission disbursement records of the accredited location." And "Any person working at the agency location who is drawing a salary. However, he/she must be currently involved in the administration and/or sale of travel." Also mentioned: "Be working at a Travel Agency location with an IATA assigned Inudustry Numeric Code, and *
> Be 16 years of age or over (18 years of age in Canada), and
> Devote at least 20 hours a week to the business of the agency in a remunerated position" all of which I do meet.
> 
> And one of our corporate travel people confirmed I'm eligible.


 
working @ a B&M is different *if you're salary* (the TAs working even @ AAA in these parts are all subcontractors so they must meet the above minimum commision requirements)

It's quite the nice job perc for you!!!  So do you have a 'real' IATAN card you can produce @ checkin?  if so, directly pass go & start booking those heavily TA-discounted U onsite hotel rooms If not, whine until they give you one.

no daggers thrown ur way, just know of people who have gotten scammed by paying a hefty fee for what they thought was an IATAN or CLIA card on the internet & then found out it was worthless when the providers wouldn't honor it.


----------



## minniejack

yay andy--just being on these boards IMHO gives you a heads up to most agents who don't know a thing about the parks (but they're experts, right?)  Good luck


----------



## minniejack

Just ran up some WVU clothes to kiddo to get extra credit for science class...the PITT mobile is at his school.


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Poking my head in to say "Hi" after a loooong absence.  

Spent the last couple of weeks lurking about and catching up on all the changes!  WWOHP!  Wow!

Can't believe how much I've missed these boards.  Glad to see you're all still here.

And... a big shout out to Mac!  

 E


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> working @ a B&M is different *if you're salary* (the TAs working even @ AAA in these parts are all subcontractors so they must meet the above minimum commision requirements)
> 
> It's quite the nice job perc for you!!!  So do you have a 'real' IATAN card you can produce @ checkin?  if so, directly pass go & start booking those heavily TA-discounted U onsite hotel rooms If not, whine until they give you one.
> 
> no daggers thrown ur way, just know of people who have gotten scammed by paying a hefty fee for what they thought was an IATAN or CLIA card on the internet & then found out it was worthless when the providers wouldn't honor it.



No worries. It is a real IATA card, straight from IATAN's website. And I already book a room at RPR!  I considered HRH just cause I've wanted to, but RPR was what was in the budget this trip.


----------



## RAPstar

minniejack said:


> yay andy--just being on these boards IMHO gives you a heads up to most agents who don't know a thing about the parks (but they're experts, right?)  Good luck



I know! I keep interrupting our travel agent when she's doing a Disney World sale since she's never been.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Just ran up some WVU clothes to kiddo to get extra credit for science class...the PITT mobile is at his school.


 you just had to mention PITT

i've been dumped again.  2 oldest kids @ football game (go erie), other 2 men going to Pens game & eating out...I get to cook what I wanted for a change! 

just how i like it, cheap & easy, but hits the spot if you like clams & are sick of same old during lent.

Pasta & Clam Sauce (serves 2 very generously)

1/2 pound ditalini or shell pasta
1-6.5 oz can of clams with juice
3 Tbsp butter
2 Tbsp EVO
1/2 tsp garlic power
1/4 tsp italian seasoning
1/2 tsp dried parsley
pinch or to taste of dried red pepper flakes
salt/pepper to taste
top w/grated parmesean cheese

*cook noodles until al dente, drain, don't rinse
*in saucepan, melt butter & oil, add clams until boil, remove from heat, add spices & cover, let sit 10 mins to blend.
*put pasta in covered glass bowl, add sauce, mixing well. cover & stir & let sit for few minutes for noodles to absorb sauce).

off to OD on carbs, it's just screaming to be washed down w/a brew don't 'ya think?


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse......I got a ticker !!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello all!

Well I am on my way to the Motherland!

Well, that is, I was.....a hose broke in the car and we are stuck in Maryland!!  

Luckily, we got to a Walmart and met a gentleman whose son is a mechanic.  The son came over and checked out the car.  He is going to get us the parts we need and fix the car tomorrow.  Luckily, there were many hotels and that's where we are...a Holiday Inn Express.

Wish us luck for tomorrow!


----------



## marciemi

Have I ever mentioned how much I love 37 degrees with steady rain and occasional bursts of sleet?    Yeah I didn't think so!!    Anyone want to swap weather!


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much I love 37 degrees with steady rain and occasional bursts of sleet?    Yeah I didn't think so!!    Anyone want to swap weather!



Not I said the little one. However I would like to swap allergies!
It's been  highs in ATLEAST the high 70s since groundhog day and my allergies are going nuts! They usually don't get this bad til summer... but apparently the plants missed the same memo as the weather and decided its summer in April. What a glorious Summer this  year will bring. *has a heat stroke*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

marciemi said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much I love 37 degrees with steady rain and occasional bursts of sleet?    Yeah I didn't think so!!    Anyone want to swap weather!



Sure ... we had a spring snow storm yesterday and got another 15 cm of snow (which for you non metric peeps is about 6 inches) ... and it was WET so very heavy ... I'll swap with ya


----------



## Coach81

Highs around 80, breezy.. but humid here..

On tap today- Training clients, boiling some crawfish, enjoying the new TV... have a great day everyone...


----------



## ky07

*weather had been in th 70s here but dropped back down in the 50s and raining
tried mowing my back yard the other day and thats all I got done due to my legs giving out on me and what only took me a half hour took 2 hours to do *


----------



## Mad Hattered

Today is opening day for our local Six Flags but we are going to hold off until tomorrow.  Today it's overcast, in the mid 40's with 30 mph wind gusts.  Tomorrow is supposed to be partly sunny and in the lower 70's.  I think we can wait a day. 

Today's weather won't stop me from grilling though.  I currently have some chicken legs marinating in Walkerswood Jerk Paste to grill up tonight.  I'm also making Jamaican Rice n Peas and grilling up fresh sliced pineapple dusted with some Pineapple Head by Dizzy Pig.

Just in cae you want the details, Minnie....here they are 

http://www.walkerswood.com/product_traditional_jerk_seasoning.php

Rice and Peas

http://www.walkerswood.com/recipes/rice_and_peas.php

Pineapple Head

http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/HTMLrubs/pineapplehead.html

We watched Kitchen Nightmares last night and Dana stated that she knew what I was going to make for dinner on Saturday.


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Well I am on my way to the Motherland!
> 
> Well, that is, I was.....a hose broke in the car and we are stuck in Maryland!!
> 
> Luckily, we got to a Walmart and met a gentleman whose son is a mechanic.  The son came over and checked out the car.  He is going to get us the parts we need and fix the car tomorrow.  Luckily, there were many hotels and that's where we are...a Holiday Inn Express.
> 
> Wish us luck for tomorrow!



Aww hope you managed to get there ok, have a great time 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Sure ... we had a spring snow storm yesterday and got another 15 cm of snow (which for you non metric peeps is about 6 inches) ... and it was WET so very heavy ... I'll swap with ya



  Really!!!! In April......goodness me!!



Mad Hattered said:


> Today's weather won't stop me from grilling though.  I currently have some chicken legs marinating in Walkerswood Jerk Paste to grill up tonight.  I'm also making Jamaican Rice n Peas and grilling up fresh sliced pineapple dusted with some Pineapple Head by Dizzy Pig.
> 
> Just in cae you want the details, Minnie....here they are
> 
> http://www.walkerswood.com/product_traditional_jerk_seasoning.php
> 
> Rice and Peas
> 
> http://www.walkerswood.com/recipes/rice_and_peas.php
> 
> Pineapple Head
> 
> http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/HTMLrubs/pineapplehead.html



MH.........You don`t do Bed, Breakfast and Dinner do ya!!!!! No??? Maybe something to consider........we`d book to stay   That sound delicious!!



We were in the 60s today. Good day for 

Won`t be around these parts for a week...........going to visit my mum in Scotland for a wee visit. All on my own. Tom is staying home with Kyle as he is studying for exams coming up after the Easter break. Bless him, he`s already been off a week and is constantly studying or revising............I even told him last week to have a break and get on his PS3...........not a normal thing for a parent to say I know, but you can sometime work too hard!!!

Anyhoo..........I`m all packed so I can set off early tomorrow when Tom comes in off of nightshift. It`s about a 4-5 hour drive depending on traffic.

And no internet for a week   I`m not looking forward to that. But I got a few visits with friends planned and a couple of family occasions to attend, plus I get to spend time with my mum. I haven`t seen her since christmas.

So have a good week everyone, be back Saturday to catch up what I missed


----------



## Mad Hattered

Have a safe and great trip, Schumi!!


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> Have a safe and great trip, Schumi!!



Thanks........ will do


----------



## coastermom

Hey all !! 

Been busy here SPRING BREAK is here ... Now I wish spring would join us too !!! LOL 
Cold and rainy here ... Our Six Flags Opened last week MH and we had great weather ... we were suppose to go back today but no luck it is way too cold and rainy to go ... I do believe they are still open as of now though ..UGH 

Looking forward to a small trip to Hershey Park this up coming weekend !! DD the middle one is going to be Sweet 16 this Friday so we are bringing her friend along with us OH JOY 4 Kids !! ... 

Planning her trip to USF this Nov is becoming a challenge .. Still no air fare on Jet Blue yet What are they waiting for  Release the Nov dates already !!! 

Lots of work for me as a sub  this month have not been around much but wanted to see how all the homies were .... 

Have a great day everyone !! Out to dinner soon with the family !!


----------



## marciemi

And it's STILL snowing.   Sorry about complaining about the rain yesterday.  Guess it CAN be worse!


----------



## tink20

Prom!  My DD and her BF, its tonight, she is so exicited.  Then we will be headed to the beach on Tues.  marci, I'll send you some beach sun 




The whole gang





 Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## RAPstar

Tink, no lie, your daughter is the prettiest in the group. Congrats and have fun at the beach!


----------



## tink20

RAPstar said:


> Tink, no lie, your daughter is the prettiest in the group. Congrats and have fun at the beach!



 Thank you!


----------



## marciemi

Ooh - prom pics - and I forgot to share mine!    Love yours Tink and the couples all did a great job of coordinating not just with their dates but with the group as a whole!  Looks like a great time!  Luckily ours was last weekend when it was 60 and sunny instead of this weekend when it was snowing or these girls would have been in trouble!  Couple pics of Eric, who's a sophomore, but GF is a junior (only have junior prom here - seniors have "ball" which isn't formal so no tuxes for the guys!).  Oh, and a couple MIT pics of Stephen while we're at it from our visit last weekend!


----------



## tink20

KStarfish82 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Well I am on my way to the Motherland!
> 
> Well, that is, I was.....a hose broke in the car and we are stuck in Maryland!!
> 
> Luckily, we got to a Walmart and met a gentleman whose son is a mechanic.  The son came over and checked out the car.  He is going to get us the parts we need and fix the car tomorrow.  Luckily, there were many hotels and that's where we are...a Holiday Inn Express.
> 
> Wish us luck for tomorrow!



 Hope things got better and you are having a great time!   



Mad Hattered said:


> Have a safe and great trip, Schumi!!



 ....from me too! 


 marci, great pictures,  all the kids look great 

DD made it home safe and sound from last night, hope they had a great time, it will be awhile before I find out, she will be snoozing for awhile


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh Prom- My Alma Mater's was last night. The number of limos in my neighborhood was a bit ridiculous...

Anyways- how has everyone been? This week has been a big crazy for me for some reason not really sure why. I could use a trip to the parks right about now. ..


----------



## keishashadow

Great pics gals!  interesting to see the variations in style of dresses in different parts of the country.  ps im pretty sure DS isn't going to the promi'm secretly thrilled not to go thru the hoopla again as he's not dating anybody & already has one under his belt lol.  limo's are better idea than the kids driving distractedor in our school's policy if no limo you have to ride a chartered bus to the prom, not exactly elegant.

seasonal allergies are killing me


----------



## minniejack

DD's BF still doesn't have his license and his mom said that even if he gets it, he won't be allowed to drive to the prom.  So, now DD is whining that she never pictured herself driving herself in heels to the prom.

I need to call about a limo tomorrow...hopefully there is still something available at this late date--two wks to go.

His mom has put so many obstacles in front of the poor kid; it's ridiculous.  1st he had to have enough for insurance, then enough for a new car, then it was gas money, then it was repairs, then it was when we get tax refund...the list is endless.  He'll be 18 in a few months; it's a 45 minute round trip from our house to his and believe me I feel like we are raising another son.  

Tink, your DD's dress is gorgeous.


----------



## marciemi

Wow - again must be a regional thing, but I've never seen anyone do a limo for prom around here.  Nor do we do the official "after-parties" or all night parties or whatever else people do.  Pretty much people drive to prom, then go hang at their friends' houses afterwards.


----------



## KStarfish82

WE ARE FINALLY HERE!

So we got the car fixed and left Maryland around 1 pm. 

We hit Virginia and got slightly past DC, and then traffic begins......supposedly 40 miles of it!!    We had to take a detour, but that was back up as well.  60 miles = 4 hours!!!

We finally get out of VA, and into NC (which was crazy rain and storming at this point) and we notice that around exit 116...the traffic has stopped again!  We jump off and take side roads.

We stop at a gas station and the locals told us that there had been a tornado and I-95 South was a mess....trucks flipped, power outages, debris, etc.  We had just missed it.

So after yet another detour...we finally got back on 95 and it was smooth sailing to FL (whew)

Sorry for the dull story, but it took us a day and a half to get here from NY


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

KStarfish82 said:


> WE ARE FINALLY HERE!
> 
> So we got the car fixed and left Maryland around 1 pm.
> 
> We hit Virginia and got slightly past DC, and then traffic begins......supposedly 40 miles of it!!    We had to take a detour, but that was back up as well.  60 miles = 4 hours!!!
> 
> We finally get out of VA, and into NC (which was crazy rain and storming at this point) and we notice that around exit 116...the traffic has stopped again!  We jump off and take side roads.
> 
> We stop at a gas station and the locals told us that there had been a tornado and I-95 South was a mess....trucks flipped, power outages, debris, etc.  We had just missed it.
> 
> So after yet another detour...we finally got back on 95 and it was smooth sailing to FL (whew)
> 
> Sorry for the dull story, but it took us a day and a half to get here from NY



Wow ... that's quite an adventure!!


----------



## RAPstar

Yay!!! Finally got my upgrade on my phone and I'm getting a refurbed 3GS iPhone for $19!!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## tink20

minniejack said:


> Tink, your DD's dress is gorgeous.



 Thank you.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey everyone ... Lee wanted me to let you know he has put some of his masks up for sale on Ebay if anyone is interested (he needs to make room for some incoming pieces he bought )... here is the link


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies *


----------



## minniejack

Around here, it's about 50/50 as far as driving yourself versus getting a limo.  One of the other guys in the group said he'd drive 3 of the couples from the park where they plan to get pics to the restaurant.  

DD is wearing a short dress and she knows she will be in the minority--an ex-friend when DD showed her the dress (her eyes got really big and a huge jealous look appeared)  said no one ever wears short gowns to the prom--and DD replied, "Who cares--I do?"  Yep, that's my kiddo; she marches to her own fashion drummer. 

Around here the after-prom is an event at the school where it starts exactly half hr later at the school and lasts until 6 in the morning. It's always decorated with a theme with each room having games where you can win really nice prizes (tvs, corn hole sets, movie tix, etc), dj's, food.  Every year is different with the theme--this year is amusement parks.  It started probably 25 years ago as a way to try to keep the kids from being a prom night statistic.  It's not cheap, with businesses ponying up money as well as parent donations.  The people that put it on this year have been meeting 2 x a week since October to get the event ready.  And what's bad is that they use all new decorations every year because supposedly there isn't place to store stuff.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all



minniejack said:


> DD's BF still doesn't have his license ...*His mom has put so many obstacles in front of the poor kid; i*t's ridiculous. 1st he had to have enough for insurance, then enough for a new car, then it was gas money, then it was repairs, then it was when we get tax refund...the list is endless.


 
i have a hard enough time getting my kid to put his laundry away



RAPstar said:


> Yay!!! Finally got my upgrade on my phone and I'm getting a refurbed 3GS iPhone for $19!!! I'm so excited!!


enjoy, make sure check ur data pkg 1st month, overages are wickedly expensive


----------



## tink20

Good Morning homies, I have a busy day of cleaning, packing and what not, leaving tomorrow for the beach, won't have internet access.....boooooo. Anyways, I'll check back here after Easter.  So, have a great week and a wonderful Easter. (save me some chocolate)


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> enjoy, make sure check ur data pkg 1st month, overages are wickedly expensive



I got the 2GB package, so I hopefully shouldn't go over. Hopefully.


----------



## marciemi

6-10 inches tomorrow night into Wed?!    WTH Mother Nature?

I know, it's all my fault for getting the snow tires off my car on Friday and having DH drain the snowblowers this weekend.  Sigh - you'd think by late April you'd be safe!

ps - that's 15-25cm for you "Bonnie" types!  

Although they're saying the actual amount may be highly affected by the amount that falls as freezing rain or sleet instead.  Oh, that sounds SO much nicer!


----------



## minniejack

RAPstar said:


> I got the 2GB package, so I hopefully shouldn't go over. Hopefully.


I was really worried about going over because my phone had been on the grandfathered unlimited (AT&T doesn't have that now) and rarely used it after I changed to 200mb. I was scared I'd go over even that, then the kiddos showed me how to check my data usage and I feel like I'm on it all the time and barely use up to 55 of 200 mb.  Unless you are like DS, who has his grandfathered too, and I'll probably have to pay until he's an old man to keep it or go broke otherwise.  I forget how much he uses exactly but its like 8 gb or some high figure that even the guy at  ATT said he'd never seen anyone who had used that much data.   

One of the things you have to remember when you have a limited plan is to close out things like Facebook and the Weather Channel so that your not constantly downloading the info when you aren't using it.

But yet I wonder why he doesn't bring home all  A's

on my phone it's *3282# and you'll get a text with usage

And for your listening pleasure today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt3G1mQZGK8


----------



## RAPstar

minniejack said:


> I was really worried about going over because my phone had been on the grandfathered unlimited (AT&T doesn't have that now) and rarely used it after I changed to 200mb. I was scared I'd go over even that, then the kiddos showed me how to check my data usage and I feel like I'm on it all the time and barely use up to 55 of 200 mb.  Unless you are like DS, who has his grandfathered too, and I'll probably have to pay until he's an old man to keep it or go broke otherwise.  I forget how much he uses exactly but its like 8 gb or some high figure that even the guy at  ATT said he'd never seen anyone who had used that much data.
> 
> One of the things you have to remember when you have a limited plan is to close out things like Facebook and the Weather Channel so that your not constantly downloading the info when you aren't using it.
> 
> But yet I wonder why he doesn't bring home all  A's
> 
> on my phone it's *3282# and you'll get a text with usage
> 
> And for your listening pleasure today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt3G1mQZGK8



I was reading about that. How do you close out apps? Its being shipped today from Ft. Worth, so cross your fingers I get it tomorrow, even though it probably won't be here till Wed.


----------



## macraven

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Poking my head in to say "Hi" after a loooong absence.
> 
> Spent the last couple of weeks lurking about and catching up on all the changes!  WWOHP!  Wow!
> 
> Can't believe how much I've missed these boards.  Glad to see you're all still here.
> 
> And... a big shout out to Mac!
> 
> E





hello......hello.........hello perv.....i mean eprv......

it is soooo good to see youse here.
did you bring a note from mom to explain your absence?



jump in anytime and join us here.
once you have posted, you are a homie.
homies are always welcomed at anytime!

i had a death in the family and have been mia for some days.
this weekend, one son had a car accident and you know, life gets different priorities then.

but, i am back and need to read and play ketchup here.


next time you come, bring a box of doughnuts for us hungry homies.......

Tanks for the shout out!!
i feel special.


----------



## macraven

camsmomE said:


> ok, DH says NOES one... where Freddy sucks the mom through the window.



_nail all your windows shut...._



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> You win again!!!



i just read them and i know the answer also.....
am i too late to win a prize?



Mad Hattered said:


> Technically, I won the first one.



what did you win?
did she send you snow for first prize?



ky07 said:


> *Good Morning Homies *



Hi ya St L.
hope you are on the mend and the place where the teeth used to be don't hurt anymore.
i see your weather was good then it went bad.
you'll be back to great spring temps probably by the time you read this.



Bluer101 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> One two Freddy's coming for you. Three four better lock your door. Five six grab your crucifix. Seven eight better stay up late. Nine ten never sleep again.



i love that poem......!



schumigirl said:


> 125 days till Orlando  I`m not allowed to mention it at home as it`s "Too far away yet"
> 
> Hey, it`s a countdown .....so I`m counting down



woo hoo, countdown's are kewl......
you will be there before me.



Coach81 said:


> Life is good, school is slowly winding down.. only 5 days left until our Spring Break.. then we get a week and a day off.. when we go back the school is basically in "shut down" mode for the last few weeks...
> Really enjoying my new TV.. it is fantastic.. especially the "3D" effects... WOW..
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



[FONT="Comic Sans MS"]if i have the dates correct, you should be hitting the road tomorrow.
i know you will have a great time.
be sure to take pictures for us.[/FONT]




keishashadow said:


> I get to visit dr death _aka my dentist_ today, have ignored one of my longstanding fillings telling me it requires attention for over a year...darn needy teeth:
> 
> good day all



how was the date with Dr. Death?
was he hot?



minniejack said:


> No hot tub yesterday...store ordered wrong ionizer...next week.  DD is just worried that it won't be here in time for the after after prom....  Maybe that's a good thing for us



put ice in that hot tub so the teens don't stay in it very long........



RAPstar said:


> Howdy all! Got my travel agent card today!  Still not a real travel agent at work...yet...but I do book hotels and rental cars so I'm able to get the card. Which equals out to cheaper tickets to Uni ($146 for 4-day park to park as opposed to $157 with the AAA discount). And I also get a free 2-day Disney ticket with park hopper and the water park and more option. So now I have to schedule a Disney day in, lol.



congratulations andy!
you're the man that will give us the deep discounts, eh......



scotlass said:


> Hey youse......I got a ticker !!!



i'm all ears.
tell me when.
i'm not good at counting pass the fingers and toes so figuring out your date is taxing my little brain.
i hope youse will be there when i am.
finally get to meet youse then.



KStarfish82 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Well I am on my way to the Motherland!
> 
> Well, that is, I was.....a hose broke in the car and we are stuck in Maryland!!
> 
> Luckily, we got to a Walmart and met a gentleman whose son is a mechanic.  The son came over and checked out the car.  He is going to get us the parts we need and fix the car tomorrow.  Luckily, there were many hotels and that's where we are...a Holiday Inn Express.



oh my goodness!!!!



marciemi said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much I love 37 degrees with steady rain and occasional bursts of sleet?    Yeah I didn't think so!!    Anyone want to swap weather!



marci, i know weather.
we have it here also.
just like youse.
but maybe not as much snow.



tinydancer09 said:


> Not I said the little one. However I would like to swap allergies!
> It's been  highs in ATLEAST the high 70s since groundhog day and my allergies are going nuts! They usually don't get this bad til summer... but apparently the plants missed the same memo as the weather and decided its summer in April. What a glorious Summer this  year will bring. *has a heat stroke*



i would love a heat wave..........



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Sure ... we had a spring snow storm yesterday and got another 15 cm of snow (which for you non metric peeps is about 6 inches) ... and it was WET so very heavy ... I'll swap with ya



i bet the doggies hate it too.
that is unless you shovel a path for them outside.

good thing it didn't snow on your CA vacation.



Mad Hattered said:


> Today is opening day for our local Six Flags but we are going to hold off until tomorrow.  Today it's overcast, in the mid 40's with 30 mph wind gusts.  Tomorrow is supposed to be partly sunny and in the lower 70's.  I think we can wait a day.
> 
> Today's weather won't stop me from grilling though.  I currently have some chicken legs marinating in Walkerswood Jerk Paste to grill up tonight.  I'm also making Jamaican Rice n Peas and grilling up fresh sliced pineapple dusted with some Pineapple Head by Dizzy Pig.



i miss 6 flags over mid america.
i let my season pass there expire last year.
i have great america that is a 10 minute drive from my house but like the one in Eureka better.



coastermom said:


> Hey all !!
> 
> Been busy here SPRING BREAK is here ... Now I wish spring would join us too !!! LOL
> Cold and rainy here ... Our Six Flags Opened last week MH and we had great weather ... we were suppose to go back today but no luck it is way too cold and rainy to go ... I do believe they are still open as of now though ..UGH
> 
> Looking forward to a small trip to Hershey Park this up coming weekend !! DD the middle one is going to be Sweet 16 this Friday so we are bringing her friend along with us OH JOY 4 Kids !! ...
> 
> Planning her trip to USF this Nov is becoming a challenge .. Still no air fare on Jet Blue yet What are they waiting for  Release the Nov dates already !!!
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone !! Out to dinner soon with the family !!



i found american having the best fall rates so far.
check them out if yhou can use them.



marciemi said:


> And it's STILL snowing.   Sorry about complaining about the rain yesterday.  Guess it CAN be worse!



i know, the snow here started at 3 in the morning.
right now, not much on the ground here.
whew......



tink20 said:


> Thank you!



your daughter looks like a model.
she is gorgeous!



keishashadow said:


> Great pics gals!  interesting to see the variations in style of dresses in different parts of the country.  ps im pretty sure DS isn't going to the promi'm secretly thrilled not to go thru the hoopla again as he's not dating anybody & already has one under his belt lol.  limo's are better idea than the kids driving distractedor in our school's policy if no limo you have to ride a chartered bus to the prom, not exactly elegant.



i was lucky.
only one of my boys did a skool dance.
fall festival and i got off cheap.....



KStarfish82 said:


> WE ARE FINALLY HERE!
> 
> So we got the car fixed and left Maryland around 1 pm.
> 
> We hit Virginia and got slightly past DC, and then traffic begins......supposedly 40 miles of it!!    We had to take a detour, but that was back up as well.  60 miles = 4 hours!!!
> 
> We finally get out of VA, and into NC (which was crazy rain and storming at this point) and we notice that around exit 116...the traffic has stopped again!  We jump off and take side roads.
> 
> We stop at a gas station and the locals told us that there had been a tornado and I-95 South was a mess....trucks flipped, power outages, debris, etc.  We had just missed it.
> 
> So after yet another detour...we finally got back on 95 and it was smooth sailing to FL (whew)
> 
> Sorry for the dull story, but it took us a day and a half to get here from NY



yay........Kfish is there and safe and sound.
take pics.......



RAPstar said:


> Yay!!! Finally got my upgrade on my phone and I'm getting a refurbed 3GS iPhone for $19!!! I'm so excited!!



i'm not getting one but chocolate excites me.



keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> 
> 
> i have a hard enough time getting my kid to put his laundry away




i hear ya on that one.......



tink20 said:


> Good Morning homies, I have a busy day of cleaning, packing and what not, leaving tomorrow for the beach, won't have internet access.....boooooo. Anyways, I'll check back here after Easter.  So, have a great week and a wonderful Easter. (save me some chocolate)



have a great time at the beach.
pick me up at the corner.  i wanna go too.
i'll be waiting for youse.



marciemi said:


> 6-10 inches tomorrow night into Wed?!    WTH Mother Nature?
> 
> I know, it's all my fault for getting the snow tires off my car on Friday and having DH drain the snowblowers this weekend.  Sigh - you'd think by late April you'd be safe!
> 
> ps - that's 15-25cm for you "Bonnie" types!
> 
> Although they're saying the actual amount may be highly affected by the amount that falls as freezing rain or sleet instead.  Oh, that sounds SO much nicer!




i know, the weather sucks here.
sometimes we get snow in May.
something to look forward to.


----------



## RAPstar

Hey Mac!!! Sorry to hear about the loss and your sons accident. Hope all is getting better. <3


----------



## macraven

thank you andy.


----------



## keishashadow

mac - im so sorry to hear of your losshow are you?


----------



## Coach81

Hey guys.. just a quick check in.. 

Spring break is just around the corner.. hopefully I'll grab some time to catch up and hang out a bit more.. I miss you guys..


----------



## minniejack

Mac sorry to hear of your loss 
Hope your son gets better quickly

Andy just either keep hitting "back" button until you see Do you want to exit browser highlighted and just ok it or just pull up close and do it that way.  Most people close it out. It's just like turning off the lights; you just do it and it's done without even thinking about it.  

Spring break...what's that?  Kiddos went to school a week early this year to factor in a break for once, but it was all taken away due to the weather.  We have Good Friday off and Easter Monday and that's it. And coaches who schedule games on both.  DD is throwing a fit about how sacrilegious it is to have games on Friday; her father said to go--I said to skip.  She's old enough to figure it out for herself. 

Good day everyone on this terrific tornado-like Tuesday


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> mac - im so sorry to hear of your losshow are you?


tanks homie.
i'm doing okay.
it is the unexpected things in life that can throw me for a loop.



Coach81 said:


> Hey guys.. just a quick check in..
> 
> Spring break is just around the corner.. hopefully I'll grab some time to catch up and hang out a bit more.. I miss you guys..



have a swell time coach!



minniejack said:


> Mac sorry to hear of your loss
> Hope your son gets better quickly
> 
> Andy just either keep hitting "back" button until you see Do you want to exit browser highlighted and just ok it or just pull up close and do it that way.  Most people close it out. It's just like turning off the lights; you just do it and it's done without even thinking about it.
> 
> Spring break...what's that?  Kiddos went to school a week early this year to factor in a break for once, but it was all taken away due to the weather.  We have Good Friday off and Easter Monday and that's it. And coaches who schedule games on both.  DD is throwing a fit about how sacrilegious it is to have games on Friday; her father said to go--I said to skip.  She's old enough to figure it out for herself.
> 
> Good day everyone on this terrific tornado-like Tuesday


thanks homie.
yea, spring break, what is it............

so many skools lost theirs due to the bad winter.
i really feel bad for those kids.
and their moms....



i'm off to the dentist now.
or as keisha calls it, 'dr. death'......


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Yea Mac feel alot better now that all the dental work is finished and still a little sensitive but beats having broken and infected teeth and I think I sound alot different but DW says I don't but she is just being nice *


----------



## coastermom

Mac ... Sorry for your loss and hope your son is doing well ...
Thanks for the tip for american .. will see if I can get a good flight from them ...

ON Spring break still and the weather has been crappy here all week ... Looking forward to spring arriving was hopeful that because the break was late we would have some nice weather !! 

We have enough HW from school to keep us busy for a month never mind a week !! LOL 

Off to get the day going lots of  and cleaning to do .. going to Hershey Park for Thurs , Friday and Saturday !! not like we have a coaster problem or any thing like that LOL


----------



## minniejack

New teeth...I remember when my mom got new dentures.  She kept practicing, "Sally sat by the seashore selling sweet sh**"


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hey....we're going to be having tornado-like Tuesdays this afternoon again!!  This morning we awoke to golf ball sized hail!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i'm off to the dentist now.
> or as keisha calls it, 'dr. death'......


 


dr death is cheap & does good work but looks exactly like Mr Blonde of Resevoir Dogs


----------



## Mad Hattered

We gathered up the kitties and are currently hunkered down in the basement while the tornado sirens are screaming.  It's hailing it's *** off right now!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> We gathered up the kitties and are currently hunkered down in the basement while the tornado sirens are screaming. It's hailing it's *** off right now!!!


 
isn't this a repeat of a few weeks agotime for you to move~be safe


----------



## coastermom

Mad Hattered said:


> We gathered up the kitties and are currently hunkered down in the basement while the tornado sirens are screaming.  It's hailing it's *** off right now!!!



Sending good thoughts your way ... BE SAFE !!!!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> We gathered up the kitties and are currently hunkered down in the basement while the tornado sirens are screaming.  It's hailing it's *** off right now!!!



take the cats, wife, litter box, cat food, cat toys, kitty treats and a bottle of Jack for you and the Mrs to the basement.

all will be fine then.


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

macraven said:


> hello......hello.........hello perv.....i mean eprv......
> 
> it is soooo good to see youse here.
> did you bring a note from mom to explain your absence?
> 
> 
> 
> jump in anytime and join us here.
> once you have posted, you are a homie.
> homies are always welcomed at anytime!
> 
> i had a death in the family and have been mia for some days.
> this weekend, one son had a car accident and you know, life gets different priorities then.
> 
> but, i am back and need to read and play ketchup here.
> 
> 
> next time you come, bring a box of doughnuts for us hungry homies.......
> 
> Tanks for the shout out!!
> i feel special.




Oh Mac, so sorry to hear of your loss... and an accident too... not fun.  I hope your son is OK..



I have brought you'all a donut.  Yep, just one donut, cause it's really, really big....







I know it's not much, but looks so dang good... 

My mom did write a note.  It says "This one runs with scissors".  Ha ha Mom, very funny...

I'm harboring trip report guilt.  I came back from our trip in Nov. '09 with all good intentions of writing one... had started a pre-trip report and all... and then life caught up with me... that old story.....

Life's not any calmer, maybe I'm adapting 

Been enjoying reading everyone's trip reports and maybe, just maybe contemplating an eventual return to the Darkside.... but maybe a solo trip... 

So, you'll be hearing more from me for sure...
E (aka perv! )


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Mad Hattered said:


> We gathered up the kitties and are currently hunkered down in the basement while the tornado sirens are screaming.  It's hailing it's *** off right now!!!




Sending calm weather thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Thanks for the thoughts!  We made it through but there have been tornados all over the place, and I hate to do it to you Minnie and Keisha....but it's headed your way.  We tied a high record for today at 88 degrees f (that's like 50 something C for Bonny).  It's currently 56 degrees and another round of severe storms kicked up which is really weird with it being so cool now.  

My parents REALLY got nailed with the hail this morning.  They live about 30 miles south and had tennis ball sized hail.  It wasted their vehicles and damaged the roof pretty badly.  Mom said she ran out and grabbed some pieces of hail (hopefully after it STOPPED hailing...but I'm not putting it past her) and she currently has them in her freezer.  I will try to get pics of it.  We just saw it on TV and it made me really crave a snowcone.


----------



## macraven

perv, you crack me up.....


i hope the scissors were the blunt type they have in kindergarten.......not the pointy ones...


i have been doing annual trips since 1993.
i have good intentions of posting my trip reports but just haven't gotten around to it yet.............

but i still have my notes from each year if that counts for something.

solo trip?
i do them, started going solo in 2004.
i love it that way.
i end up finding homies that will be there when i will and meet up with them.
and still love meeting up with the locals there that i have met online here.

thanks for the kind words on son and car.
car is replaceable
son isn't.
he will be fine.


since i am the first to respond to your post, that means i get the first bite of the donut....


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> take the cats, wife, litter box, cat food, cat toys, kitty treats and a bottle of Jack for you and the Mrs to the basement.
> 
> all will be fine then.



We did all that except for the Jack.  We took beer instead.  It IS a weeknight afterall.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Thanks for the thoughts!  We made it through but there have been tornados all over the place, and I hate to do it to you Minnie and Keisha....but it's headed your way.  We tied a high record for today at 88 degrees f (that's like 50 something C for Bonny).  It's currently 56 degrees and another round of severe storms kicked up which is really weird with it being so cool now.
> 
> My parents REALLY got nailed with the hail this morning.  They live about 30 miles south and had tennis ball sized hail.  It wasted their vehicles and damaged the roof pretty badly.  Mom said she ran out and grabbed some pieces of hail (hopefully after it STOPPED hailing...but I'm not putting it past her) and she currently has them in her freezer.  I will try to get pics of it.  We just saw it on TV and it made me really crave a snowcone.



souveniers, souvieneirs, soveniers, souvies....
from APRIL....how kewl.
you can always count on a mom to do that.

i love the st louie weather.
how i would love to be back in that area again.
the t-storms are frightful there but once you get past that, it is great.


i check the st louis weather daily.
then i whine to Mr Mac how we should move back 'home'........
our weather sucks.
snow yesterday, in the mid to low 30's today, horid rainstorms, and mud.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> We did all that except for the Jack.  We took beer instead.  It IS a weeknight afterall.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> souveniers, souvieneirs, soveniers, souvies....
> from APRIL....how kewl.
> you can always count on a mom to do that.
> 
> i love the st louie weather.
> how i would love to be back in that area again.
> the t-storms are frightful there but once you get past that, it is great.
> 
> 
> i check the st louis weather daily.
> then i whine to Mr Mac how we should move back 'home'........
> our weather sucks.
> snow yesterday, in the mid to low 30's today, horid rainstorms, and mud.



I'm glad that you are here because you TOTALLY understand our weather having grown up here.  I don't think people really get it that haven't lived here.  The humidity is what people don't get (hence the T-storms and snow).  People always complain about the humidity in Orlando but it almost feels spring-like to us because of what we deal with ALL THE TIME.  Listen up folks....the heat index (humidity factored into the actual temps) gets above 110 regularly here. The Mouse has nothing on us.

What's funny is we just had a new woman start at our place of employment that grew up in Buffalo, NY.  I can't wait to see her tomorrow and explain that she may be used to getting more snow, but our snow comes down the size of tennis balls and hurts alot more!


----------



## macraven

when we were kids, the parental units would say the weather in the st louis area where we lived was the arm pit of the country.
and they would say, 'if you don't like the weather, wait a minute, it will change'

i know the humidity can be as high at midnight as it was before the sun set.


you are so right.
floridians have nothing on the humidity in the midwest area.


when you grow up in it, you get used to it.
i enjoyed the weather there.
i don't like the weather where i am now............

it's like we have 2 seasons, winter and the 4th of July.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> then i whine to Mr Mac how we should move back 'home'........
> our weather sucks.
> snow yesterday, in the mid to low 30's today, horid rainstorms, and mud.



Nope - no sympathy.  Not even a twinge.  9 inches so far here this afternoon/evening and still snowing.  Broke the record already for most snow this late in the season.  And so far haven't called school or even a 2 hour delay!  

I posted a nice pic of my wonderful springtime commute home from work on FB but don't know how to post it here.  Suffice it to say that it took me 15 minutes to clean off the car and I couldn't keep up with the snow and the drive home wasn't better.  

Edited to try to add video:


----------



## tinydancer09

AHHH! 

Where is time going? The semester only has 2 weeks left before finals. FINALS are here already! How can this be? How can they be SO close and Universal SO far?! *screams*

No really Im not stressed out about school at all. However, my roommates cannot decide who is staying, who is leaving, when they're leaving, when we can sign a new lease, or if we sign a new lease. I really would just like to know where I will be living and with who soon. Thats all I ask.


----------



## YukiPhnx

tinydancer09 said:


> AHHH!
> 
> Where is time going? The semester only has 2 weeks left before finals. FINALS are here already! How can this be? How can they be SO close and Universal SO far?! *screams*
> 
> No really Im not stressed out about school at all. However, my roommates cannot decide who is staying, who is leaving, when they're leaving, when we can sign a new lease, or if we sign a new lease. I really would just like to know where I will be living and with who soon. Thats all I ask.



Oh man, I hear you on the roomie problem. It would suck to be in that situation! I'm so glad I got all that sorted out before exam season


----------



## tinydancer09

YukiPhnx said:


> Oh man, I hear you on the roomie problem. It would suck to be in that situation! I'm so glad I got all that sorted out before exam season



We thought we had it all sorted out. We were supposed to go resign our lease a month ago.. then everything fell through. One person didn't want to pay bills this summer another wanted to move in with her best friend, one wanted to move out in april another in may (next year). One's mother is going crazy... *sighs* I should know by monday if I have to find a new roommate for August.

The good thing is that the current lease is not up until July 31, so the current people are locked in til then. However, one is going home to Ohio and the other Atlanta... so signing a lease from there is nearly impossible from there. Which leaves me to tend to EVERYONE'S responsibilities. >.< At least I will practically be alone this summer.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Thanks for the thoughts!  We made it through but there have been tornados all over the place, and I hate to do it to you Minnie and Keisha....but it's headed your way.



glad your safe MH, if something would've happened what would I have done for my recipe fix???! Just kidding  

And you did send it my way.  We awoke about 4 am to the strongest wind I've ever heard around here.  DH couldn't get back to sleep and kept chattering about the wind.  Blow hard himself.  Doesn't talk to me all evening because whatever golf might happen to be on and then wants to talk at 4 in the morning?? I don't think it's happening.

DH did officer's training at Ft Leonard Wood near St Louis and he talked about the humidity and how horrible it was--that's back in the days when he'd talk during the DAY.

Mac Did you save any donut?

Finally...school administration.  The county is having a 2 hr delay in the MORNING not a 2 hr early dismissal in the AFTERNOON for Easter break.  Duh...What's the point??  


Wonderful Windsday


----------



## minniejack

Yukiphnx

I just love your tagline


----------



## keishashadow

talk about food porn
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




glad MH et al is unscathed, funny u mention freezer.  I've started to not refill mine as i'm afraid with all the unusual storm activity and power outages we've had might turn into one where the contents would be ruined.  Last thing i'd want to turn in on a homeowner's policy.  There's a rash here of people getting cancelled for storm damage claims, doesn't seem fair.

hump de dump all


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> when we were kids, the parental units would say the weather in the st louis area where we lived was the arm pit of the country.
> and they would say, 'if you don't like the weather, wait a minute, it will change'



They say the same thing about TX and its almost true. This year and last year we've had a week of spring/summer temps, then BAM its cold out. At least it didn't snow like it did last year.


----------



## macraven

YukiPhnx said:


> Oh man, I hear you on the roomie problem. It would suck to be in that situation! I'm so glad I got all that sorted out before exam season



welcome






to your home away from home.
the newest homie here is 


YukiPhnx


and, she is our newest room mate.
otherwise called homie from now on...


i'm skipping school today.
didn't feel like going.
but, have to be there tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Mac Did you save any donut?
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful Windsday




of course i did!

what type of homie do you think i am............
there's plenty left for all of youse.


and i did not lick the rest of the donut...


----------



## YukiPhnx

tinydancer09 said:


> We thought we had it all sorted out. We were supposed to go resign our lease a month ago.. then everything fell through. One person didn't want to pay bills this summer another wanted to move in with her best friend, one wanted to move out in april another in may (next year). One's mother is going crazy... *sighs* I should know by monday if I have to find a new roommate for August.
> 
> The good thing is that the current lease is not up until July 31, so the current people are locked in til then. However, one is going home to Ohio and the other Atlanta... so signing a lease from there is nearly impossible from there. Which leaves me to tend to EVERYONE'S responsibilities. >.< At least I will practically be alone this summer.



Wow, what a mess that must be!! I hope it gets sorted out eventually. 

My situation was kind of bizarre. I was planning on renewing my lease on the place I'm living at now, but my landlady sold the house and now we have a new landlord. The other tenants and I got strange emails that asked us if we would like to stay IF a room was available. We asked about that "if" because we didn't want to be left homeless at the end of the summer. He said that he bought the house for his daughter, but she might want to live alone. In a house with 5 bedrooms... That sounded too fishy. So instead of sorting things with the landlord, we just looked for another place nearby and signed a new lease.

Our landlord STILL hasn't told us if we are able to renew our lease, and we're already past the time to get a good new place. We haven't told him about the new place. We only need to give 6 weeks notice.  If he wants to keep info from us, we can keep stuff from him too.



minniejack said:


> Yukiphnx
> 
> I just love your tagline



Awwww, thanks so much!!!! 

My tagline is actually inspired by RachelNinja's, haha.



macraven said:


> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to your home away from home.
> the newest homie here is
> 
> 
> YukiPhnx
> 
> 
> and, she is our newest room mate.
> otherwise called homie from now on...
> 
> 
> i'm skipping school today.
> didn't feel like going.
> but, have to be there tomorrow.



Thanks so much!!!

I can't skip school...I have a final exam today! 

Taking a short break right now before doing some reviewing. Wish me luck!!

Also, my new Crocs just arrived, YAAAY!
edit: They don't fit well...returning for a diff size


----------



## keishashadow

YukiPhnx - oooh new croc smell!  so, even mis-fitting, what color did u get?  ps if they're too large throw them in the dryer with a towel & they'll shrink, watch they don't melt!

mj - it blew right over my head the 1st go-around

Happy Windsday Pooh


----------



## tinydancer09

YukiPhnx said:


> Wow, what a mess that must be!! I hope it gets sorted out eventually.
> 
> My situation was kind of bizarre. I was planning on renewing my lease on the place I'm living at now, but my landlady sold the house and now we have a new landlord. The other tenants and I got strange emails that asked us if we would like to stay IF a room was available. We asked about that "if" because we didn't want to be left homeless at the end of the summer. He said that he bought the house for his daughter, but she might want to live alone. In a house with 5 bedrooms... That sounded too fishy. So instead of sorting things with the landlord, we just looked for another place nearby and signed a new lease.
> 
> Our landlord STILL hasn't told us if we are able to renew our lease, and we're already past the time to get a good new place. We haven't told him about the new place. We only need to give 6 weeks notice.  If he wants to keep info from us, we can keep stuff from him too.



Legally in the state of GA you only have to give 30 days notice unless otherwise stated in your lease. This is supposed to be 30 days in WRITING. They have something like 10 days to contact you about the security deposit return and if they say "no" you are allowed three days to dispute it. If they cannot provide records of damage that wasn't there before you moved in they have to return your deposit... that is if you dispute it. 

Just be careful dealing with a new landlord. I used to be in that market and have seen a lot of people get screwed not knowing their "rights" in the matter. 

Hope your move goes smoothly!


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> YukiPhnx - oooh new croc smell!  so, even mis-fitting, what color did u get?  ps if they're too large throw them in the dryer with a towel & they'll shrink, watch they don't melt!
> 
> mj - it blew right over my head the 1st go-around
> 
> Happy Windsday Pooh



It also works if you leave them in your car too long.  South ga heat is brutal inside a car. I'm surprised they didn't melt!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mac - so sorry for your loss 



keishashadow said:


>


I absolutely love Winnie the Pooh 

... can you believe I've already booked some ADRs for our October trip - and we haven't even left for our May trip yet


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... can you believe I've already booked some ADRs for our October trip - and we haven't even left for our May trip yet



I have too! Well, 1 ADR since I'm only doing one day at Disney. Right now, leaning towards MK morning and Epcot evening, so I booked dinner at Akershus......cause I gotta see my girls while I'm there!


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mac - so sorry for your loss
> 
> 
> I absolutely love Winnie the Pooh
> 
> ... can you believe I've already booked some ADRs for our October trip - and we haven't even left for our May trip yet


 
old skool pooh is the best

i didn't realize the 6 month window was upon us


----------



## macraven

thank you bonny.

appreciate it.



well, i have passed my 180 window for the motherland portion of my sept trip and have not made any adr's yet.


think i will try biergarten again.


----------



## tinydancer09

Ohhh all you 180 people. You make me very, very sad. Only 7.3 more months... only 7.3.


----------



## Coach81

OH cool.. we doing countdowns...

4 weeks and three days until we are back at Orlando Studios Florida!!!

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning troops! 

Just when i thought DS had his college selection made, one of the dark horses (Thiel) calls yesterday & announces he's won another scholarship there.  Final road trip tomorrow to check it outi'm starting to think he does visitations just for the food


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Morning troops!
> 
> Just when i thought DS had his college selection made, one of the dark horses (Thiel) calls yesterday & announces he's won another scholarship there.  Final road trip tomorrow to check it outi'm starting to think he does visitations just for the food



Or to skip school. Thats what we always did. We had 4 days we could miss our Junior year to go visit schools. Most the kids would get the slip, go to the local college and leave within an hour. Rest of the day they partied. 

Not saying thats what your son is doing  I don't think I ever used my days.


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Or to skip school. Thats what we always did. We had 4 days we could miss our Junior year to go visit schools. Most the kids would get the slip, go to the local college and leave within an hour. Rest of the day they partied.
> 
> Not saying thats what your son is doing  I don't think I ever used my days.


 
It did dawn on him this am that tomorrow is a 'holiday' & he won't get to sleep in he he.  Seniors get unlimited visits due to moratorium of college reps visiting due to construction project in place @ HS.  It's been weird year with strike situation all holidays are abbreviated.  Some smart kids did end-run & kept their spring break trips intact by adding in visits to FLA schools.


----------



## coastermom

Off to spend a weekend in the sweetest place on earth !! ... For all of you out of the loop ... it is HERSHEY PA !! WHOOO 

Hope everyone has a great Easter or Passover this weekend !!

See everyone after the weekend ... Going to the movies this Monday to see Water For Elephants .. Yes I am a crazy mom in love with Rob Pattinson .. But I read this book and loved it !! Cant wait for that too !! 

Great weekend to all 

My DD is 16 on FRIDAY !!!


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning from sunny South Florida! Hope everyone is going to have a Happy Easter Sunday.

Mac, sorry for you loss and hope everything works out for your son.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> Good morning from sunny South Florida! Hope everyone is going to have a Happy Easter Sunday.
> 
> Mac, sorry for you loss and hope everything works out for your son.



You mean sunny and muggy?

Here in south ga you're practically swimming through the air.


----------



## RAPstar

Morning! Got my iPhone!! And a new puppy!! He's a labradoodle. He's got the new home whines right now, but hopefully he'll get over that in a couple of days


----------



## Bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> You mean sunny and muggy?
> 
> Here in south ga you're practically swimming through the air.



Today its pretty dry and warm, we will take it.


----------



## Bluer101

RAPstar said:


> Morning! Got my iPhone!! And a new puppy!! He's a labradoodle. He's got the new home whines right now, but hopefully he'll get over that in a couple of days



We need pictures of the pup.

Enjoy your new iPhone.


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> Today its pretty dry and warm, we will take it.



Luckkyy.. I dont even know why I attempted to do my hair today.


----------



## minniejack

30 more minutes to the hot tub  

The only bad thing that has left a complete bad taste in my mouth is the spa store in Canonsburg, Pa.  They wanted the entire amount paid in full prior to delivery.  Now what happens if it's damaged or they drop it?  Especially when we were told by the salesman payment on delivery. I don't care if thats their policy or not--it seems hinky.  I told DH to just let her run it on the original card--the card that I had to cancel a few weeks ago that had been compromised and then say, "Whoops" and give her the good number when they got here.  He gave her the good one--spoil sport.

Oh and my cyber mother has her new ipad and she's not sharing--what's up with that??

Not much time to enjoy it with church services tonight so if I don't talk to you, you know why.  Happy Early Easter.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Morning! Got my iPhone!! And a new puppy!! He's a labradoodle. He's got the new home whines right now, but hopefully he'll get over that in a couple of days


 
take a pic of your furbaby w/that iphone!



minniejack said:


> 30 more minutes to the hot tub
> 
> The only bad thing that has left a complete bad taste in my mouth is the spa store in *Canonsburg, Pa*. They wanted the entire amount paid in full prior to delivery. Now what happens if it's damaged or they drop it? Especially when we were told by the salesman payment on delivery. I don't care if thats their policy or not--it seems hinky. I told DH to just let her run it on the original card--the card that I had to cancel a few weeks ago that had been compromised and then say, "Whoops" and give her the good number when they got here. He gave her the good one--spoil sport.
> 
> Oh and my cyber mother has her new ipad and she's not sharing--what's up with that??
> 
> Not much time to enjoy it with church services tonight so if I don't talk to you, you know why. Happy Early Easter.


 
same to you, that's weird re the hot tub...ps don't turn into a hard boiled egg soaking, yep got 4 doz going on the stove top lol

trip off tomorrow, big track meet, now we're pushed back to next week...oh well, more time to eat the ears off the bunnies while i stuff them in the baskets


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> Morning troops!
> 
> Just when i thought DS had his college selection made, one of the dark horses (Thiel) calls yesterday & announces he's won another scholarship there.  Final road trip tomorrow to check it outi'm starting to think he does visitations just for the food



Everytime we drive past the sign for Thiel College when we are driving down south, I automatically see Thief College.  I assume I'm not the only one, lol.


----------



## minniejack

You guys get me for a little more

Hot tub is here, but the delivery woman neglected to tell us about a part "that they don't supply that..."  I  mean why paid a huge delivery fee when they give you a hassle and don't finish the job???


But it's here!!!!! My guys working on the house will be back tomorrow to help me connect and, cross your fingers, maybe.....maybe....maybe Friday!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Here's Draco!


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> Here's Draco!



Well thats just not fair now no one else is going to get attention today!


----------



## ky07

tinydancer09 said:


> Well thats just not fair now no one else is going to get attention today!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies *







and a very good morning to youse and all the homies!!



i went to sleep at 2 this morning and woke up at 6:10.........
yikes.
thought i had to go to work today as i did work yesterday.

after a pot of coffee i remembered it was a skool holiday.

now i have to clean my dump .............
too wired to go back to bed...


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> old skool pooh is the best
> 
> i didn't realize the 6 month window was upon us



hey......

your nanners are missing from the siggie.
all i see is a blue box w/ a ? in it.


yea, Pooh rules for me too.


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> OH cool.. we doing countdowns...
> 
> 4 weeks and three days until we are back at Orlando Studios Florida!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!





i sure do wish you and the family would be there when i am there.

we need a reunion party for the darkside.


you best do a trippie for us back here when you return.......
it keeps us psyched for our trips that are coming up..


----------



## damo

Draco is adorable.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> It did dawn on him this am that tomorrow is a 'holiday' & he won't get to sleep in he he.  Seniors get unlimited visits due to moratorium of college reps visiting due to construction project in place @ HS.  It's been weird year with strike situation all holidays are abbreviated.  Some smart kids did end-run & kept their spring break trips intact by adding in visits to FLA schools.







a sleep in day that couldn't happen.
hope you arrive safely to the skool and all goes smooth.





coastermom said:


> Off to spend a weekend in the sweetest place on earth !! ... For all of you out of the loop ... it is HERSHEY PA !! WHOOO
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Easter or Passover this weekend !!
> 
> See everyone after the weekend ... Going to the movies this Monday to see Water For Elephants .. Yes I am a crazy mom in love with Rob Pattinson .. But I read this book and loved it !! Cant wait for that too !!
> 
> Great weekend to all
> 
> My DD is 16 on FRIDAY !!!


 to the dear daughter.
16........hmm, that makes her drivable now.
hello insurance rates.............

i wanna see that movie also.
i adore elephants.
i collect them.
not the real thing but mini elephants that i don't have to feed, care for or clean up after..

happy easter
happy passover to all..........

forgot to say before, thanks for the kind words on the passing of my relative.
it is appreciated.




Bluer101 said:


> Good morning from sunny South Florida! Hope everyone is going to have a Happy Easter Sunday.
> 
> Mac, sorry for you loss and hope everything works out for your son.



thank you so much.
it is difficult for me to let go of a loved one.
thank you again for thinking of me.

son is good, car is sick and needs more than a few bandaides.......



Bluer101 said:


> We need pictures of the pup.



i fourth it.
show the puppy...


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Everytime we drive past the sign for Thiel College when we are driving down south, I automatically see Thief College.  I assume I'm not the only one, lol.



i had to laugh when i read your post damo.




i read it as Thief also a few times.

then i put my glasses on.

so glad i didn't embarrass myself like i am doing now by posting that thought...


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> You guys get me for a little more
> 
> Hot tub is here, but the delivery woman neglected to tell us about a part "that they don't supply that..."  I  mean why paid a huge delivery fee when they give you a hassle and *don't finish the job???*
> 
> 
> But it's here!!!!! My guys working on the house will be back tomorrow to help me connect and, cross your fingers, maybe.....maybe....maybe Friday!!!



well, if they never come back, you can use the hot tub as a vegetable garden.

at least it won't go to waste then....



RAPstar said:


> Here's Draco!



a cutie...



tinydancer09 said:


> *Well thats just not fair now no one else is going to get attention today!*




i love that!!!

you get the prize for the post of the week............


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

macraven said:


> i wanna see that movie also.
> i adore elephants.
> i collect them.
> not the real thing but mini elephants that i don't have to feed, care for or clean up after..




Hee hee, I had an image of an elephant standing behind you with his trunk on your shoulder as you type on the computer.... 


The puppy is ADORABLE (and I'm not a dog person).

Hi to all, I'm supposed to be working.... hmmm..... but it doesn't appear that I am actually doing my work.... should probably get back to it..... doesn't really sound appealing.....

Happy Easter ALL!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> think i will try biergarten again.


We're actually doing dinner at Biergarten for the first time in May 

Happy Good Friday and Happy Earth Day to all!


----------



## camsmomE

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We're actually doing dinner at Biergarten for the first time in May
> 
> Happy Good Friday and Happy Earth Day to all!



Which day are you doing Biergarten? I'll be there Friday night May 6th.


----------



## keishashadow

some Thief took my nanner



damo said:


> Everytime we drive past the sign for Thiel College when we are driving down south, I automatically see Thief College. I assume I'm not the only one, lol.


 
do u drive down I-79? if so when passing thru cranberry you're a few exits on the turnpike away from my house. since he's considering a dual international business/economics major probably not a stretch

Draco is a doll...would that be as in Malfoy?

bonny i've never done biergarten either. The next few trips (sans kids) going to try to book all the places 'we've' wanted to enjoy but didn't as menu items didn't appeal to my little darlings: Fulton's, Ragland Road, Rose & Crown (booked a 7:30 pm, hope to snag table for illuminations & linger) and the Plaza.

Have turkey #1 in oven, ham will be cooked tomorrow & turkey breast on sunday. My mr's holiday is today (union rules& he's doubling out) and scheduled to work Easter @ 4 pm, oh well, should be some extra $ to sock away for vacations next pay.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

camsmomE said:


> Which day are you doing Biergarten? I'll be there Friday night May 6th.


We're not there until the end of the month ... May 23rd to be exact


----------



## macraven

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Hee hee, I had an image of an elephant standing behind you with his trunk on your shoulder as you type on the computer....
> 
> 
> The puppy is ADORABLE (and I'm not a dog person).
> 
> Hi to all, I'm supposed to be working.... hmmm..... but it doesn't appear that I am actually doing my work.... should probably get back to it..... doesn't really sound appealing.....
> 
> Happy Easter ALL!



perv, i thought that doggy was so sweet looking and i am totally a cat person. i have two cats.

that is cute about the elephant.
i love them.
i shouldn't say this but my dad was an elephant trainer with the circus.
(ringling brothers)
he has shared his tips with me.

if i could have one in the house with the cats, i think i would.....



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We're actually doing dinner at Biergarten for the first time in May
> 
> Happy Good Friday and Happy Earth Day to all!



i did biergarten back in 2006 and really enjoyed it.
the band was a hoot.
i went solo on that trip and sat with 5 or was it a table for 8?, and had a grand time chatting with them all.

i haven't been back since but plan to do so this year.



camsmomE said:


> Which day are you doing Biergarten? I'll be there Friday night May 6th.


go back in late september/early oct and join me for lunch there.
i'll buy you a beer.......



keishashadow said:


> some Thief took my nanner
> 
> 
> 
> do u drive down I-79? if so when passing thru cranberry you're a few exits on the turnpike away from my house. since he's considering a dual international business/economics major probably not a stretch
> 
> *Draco is a doll...would that be as in Malfoy?*
> 
> bonny i've never done biergarten either. The next few trips (sans kids) going to try to book all the places 'we've' wanted to enjoy but didn't as menu items didn't appeal to my little darlings: Fulton's, Ragland Road, Rose & Crown (booked a 7:30 pm, hope to snag table for illuminations & linger) and the Plaza.
> 
> Have turkey #1 in oven, ham will be cooked tomorrow & turkey breast on sunday. My mr's holiday is today (union rules& he's doubling out) and scheduled to work Easter @ 4 pm, oh well, should be some extra $ to sock away for vacations next pay.



you noticed the missing nanners too?



i was thinking the same thing about dracco..

i'm not cooking this weekend.
everyone but one son and the cats are gone until late sunday, early monday.
woo hoo....




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We're not there until the end of the month ... May 23rd to be exact



come back and go with camE and me...


----------



## camsmomE

macraven said:


> go back in late september/early oct and join me for lunch there.
> i'll buy you a beer.......
> 
> 
> come back and go with camE and me...



Deal.


----------



## camsmomE

Have I ever mentioned that my actual name is Stacey? I think it's cute that somehow I've become "camE" though  (My DD2's name is Cami)


----------



## macraven

camsmomE said:


> Deal.



i'm penciling you in on my calendar........


----------



## macraven

camsmomE said:


> Have I ever mentioned that my actual name is Stacey? I think it's cute that somehow I've become "camE" though  (My DD2's name is Cami)



okey dokey.


i'll call you stacEy.
don't get upset if i slip and use the camE.
i have become attached to it.

i change a lot of homie's names around. 
ERPV is a screen name of one of the homies here.
i changed it to PERV.
it's all done in fun.
but, if someone doesn't like it, let me know.



i really like capital E's..........


----------



## macraven

btw stac*E*y, i love the backscratcher drinks at the Poly.

two of them and i am tanked........


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> i'm penciling you in on my calendar........



Hey youse,hope yer pencil is sharp....


----------



## camsmomE

macraven said:


> btw stac*E*y, i love the backscratcher drinks at the Poly.
> 
> two of them and i am tanked........



I do too! although my new  found love is Sweet Tea Vodka. 
And you can call my what you like- I'm a high school teacher, remember? nothing offends me. 

I'm holding you to our Beirgarten visit too!

-stacE


----------



## RAPstar

scotlass said:


> Hey youse,hope yer pencil is sharp....



What she said!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse,hope yer pencil is sharp....









i will pencil you in with a magic marker.
you can never get those mother's erased very well.......


pm your dates if you rather not list them on the thread.

we do have to meet up after trying two previous trips.
and, i did gain a lot of weight eating up all your Reese's i brought for you both times. do not want to repeat that weight gain again


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> some Thief took my nanner




isn't that the skool your son might go to?
Thiel
Thief


i keep mixing them up.


----------



## macraven

camsmomE said:


> I do too! although my new  found love is Sweet Tea Vodka.
> And you can call my what you like- I'm a high school teacher, remember? nothing offends me.
> 
> I'm holding you to our Beirgarten visit too!
> 
> -stacE



stacE, you are on.....
i teach high skool also.
the students have retaught me how to write and new words i never knew before.
i still turn my head when someone yells out beotch.



RAPstar said:


> What she said!



you too....


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Just wanted to pop in and say HI!!  How are all my UO homies?  We're doing well.  Got another countdown going for a UO trip in June. Yippee!  We weren't sure we were going to plan a trip this year because we're "trying" to buckle down and pay off some debt.  But our AP's are good through June 15 and the temptation was too great!  So, we decided to book one last trip before they expire. 

Well, Happy (early) Easter to all!  He is Risen!!!!
-Melissa


----------



## macraven

NashvilleTrio said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say HI!!  How are all my UO homies?  We're doing well.  Got another countdown going for a UO trip in June. Yippee!  We weren't sure we were going to plan a trip this year because we're "trying" to buckle down and pay off some debt.  But our AP's are good through June 15 and the temptation was too great!  So, we decided to book one last trip before they expire.
> 
> Well, Happy (early) Easter to all!  He is Risen!!!!
> -Melissa



and reporting from Nashville.............is melissa

glad you stopped by.
no matter which year it was that you joined in and became a homie, you are always welcomed when you return.

i love hearing about countdowns!
i think some other homies here will be at the darkside in june.
check thru the thread and see if you have any twins going then.


i hope all has been fine for youse and youse family.
since we picked up scotlass on the thread, we have added new words to the dictionary of Mac.

scots call 'you' as 'youse'.

i feel so wonderful being able to speak another language........


start your countdown melissa.
let's see how many wake ups you have left.
i call them wakes ups instead of sleeps.
no one can sleep well the night before an exciting trip to florida.


----------



## macraven

since many are doing the shout out for sunday, i'm adding mine.


but i don't believe in the easter bunny 
i believe in Him.


----------



## macraven

hey mr hattered.......

what can you tell me about this 
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/04/22/injuries-reported-tornado-touches-st-louis-airport/


st louis airport shut down.......

since we haven't heard much from you the past few days, i'm hopping you are safe.

you did post about your mom saving the golf size hail.
i think the last i read was after you took the wife and cats to the basement.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> and
> 
> i hope all has been fine for youse and youse family.
> since we picked up scotlass on the thread, we have added new words to the dictionary of Mac.
> 
> scots call 'you' as 'youse'.
> 
> i feel so wonderful being able to speak another language........
> 
> 
> start your countdown melissa.
> let's see how many wake ups you have left.
> i call them wakes ups instead of sleeps.
> no one can sleep well the night before an exciting trip to florida.




Welcome Melissa

I wonder if the Scottish is where the Pittsburgh area got our terms Yinz, sometimes paired with a YINZ Guyz??

Got the hot tub up and running--no thanks to seller or the guy working on my deck that said he could do it because he had installed hundreds of them for another company--he didn't know jack; DH even told him what to do on Thursday and on the phone on Friday.  So glad to be married to someone who can do just about everything, he got home from a work trip, off to dinner, then back home and had the electric fixed within a half hour!--just need to add salt for sanitizing. It warmed up over night and looks so gooood (I hate to admit that it does look pretty inviting)

And yay! My DD is finally getting her boyfriend into a church tomorrow--first time ever.


----------



## keishashadow

another shoutout to MH!

mj salt? not chlorine or that bromide stuff?



macraven said:


> isn't that the skool your son might go to?
> Thiel
> Thief
> 
> 
> i keep mixing them up.


 
Thiel thief, try saying that 3 times fast, holding tongue or not.  



macraven said:


> since many are doing the shout out for sunday, i'm adding mine.
> 
> 
> *but i don't believe in the easter bunny*
> *i believe in Him.*


 
hmmph, i believe in 'Her' and you better backtrack sista' or the bunny isn't going to bring u any candy


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> another shoutout to MH!
> 
> mj salt? not chlorine or that bromide stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Thiel thief, try saying that 3 times fast, holding tongue or not.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmph, i believe in 'Her' and *you better backtrack sista' or the bunny isn't going to bring u any candy*







since i am alone this weekend, the only way i'll get my chocolate is to go buy it....

which sounds like a lovely thing to do right now....




since i heard about the tornado in st louis, i have been glued to the tv.

sure hope MH does not live in the areas that was listed.

did he ever say he was south or west of the city?


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies and hope MH is ok and we had tornado warnings last night and most of the citys around us and now its rain and flooding *


----------



## macraven

_can't sleep..............._


----------



## ky07

*Good morning and Happy Easter homies *


----------



## macraven

Happy EAster to all.

i hope all is okay with MH.

if you are reading this, that means you have power.
and if you have power, let us know how you and your family are.


----------



## Mad Hattered

I am alive and well.  OK....alive at least!  Yeah.....our area got nailed really bad!  Lucky for us (but not so for the others), it was about 20 miles north of our house.  We were in the basement twice on Friday night.  There were two huge tornadoes on the ground, one just north of us and one just south of us.  It was not such a "good Friday".

The north storm was an EF4 with winds around 200 mph.  When it hit the airport it was an EF2 but it was on the ground for 22 miles and did tons of damage.  I really feel for the families that got affected by it. 

There is bad weather coming at us again today and tomorrow. The flooding is going to be horrendous! 

I wish you all a safe and Happy Easter.


----------



## ky07

Mad Hattered said:


> I am alive and well.  OK....alive at least!  Yeah.....our area got nailed really bad!  Lucky for us (but not so for the others), it was about 20 miles north of our house.  We were in the basement twice on Friday night.  There were two huge tornadoes on the ground, one just north of us and one just south of us.  It was not such a "good Friday".
> 
> The north storm was an EF4 with winds around 200 mph.  When it hit the airport it was an EF2 but it was on the ground for 22 miles and did tons of damage.  I really feel for the families that got affected by it.
> 
> There is bad weather coming at us again today and tomorrow. The flooding is going to be horrendous!
> 
> I wish you all a safe and Happy Easter.


*So glad you and your family are safe MH and hope you continue to be safe *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> Draco is a doll...would that be as in Malfoy?



Yup! I saw that white-blonde hair and couldn't resist


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> I am alive and well.  OK....alive at least!  Yeah.....our area got nailed really bad!  Lucky for us (but not so for the others), it was about 20 miles north of our house.  We were in the basement twice on Friday night.  There were two huge tornadoes on the ground, one just north of us and one just south of us.  It was not such a "good Friday".
> 
> The north storm was an EF4 with winds around 200 mph.  When it hit the airport it was an EF2 but it was on the ground for 22 miles and did tons of damage.  I really feel for the families that got affected by it.
> 
> There is bad weather coming at us again today and tomorrow. The flooding is going to be horrendous!
> 
> I wish you all a safe and Happy Easter.








[FONT="Comic Sans MS"]i am really glad to  hear you were safe.


now.......stay safe.......please...
[/FONT]


RAPstar said:


> Yup! I saw that white-blonde hair and couldn't resist



i thought like keisha thought.......


----------



## minniejack

Happy Easter Again Everyone

Glad you are safe MH

Hot tub is fantastic and yep it is salt sanitizer--relatively new idea for spas and we got it at cost since we're the first in the Burgh area to get installed on a hot tub. You put salt in and the generator turns it into chlorine.  Cool.

And I was just thinking this is just like being on vacation and then I realized it's EXACTLY like being on vacation.  DH has been grumping all afternoon while I've been running around picking up wet towels and throwing into the washing machine while slurping down massive quantities of wine to drown out the grumping...   yupp just like vacation


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i thought like keisha thought.......


 
and i'm in agreement with happy thots for MH being safe & sound.

would u believe im staying up until midnight to try & book a ressie @ Palo for July tripthen have to try & grab an early boarding time @ 7 am.  I'm all about disney but really, who thinks this stuff up?  I love how Universal keeps hoop jumping to the bare minimum!

andy - well, it's been a few days, what mischief has draco gotten into?


----------



## tinydancer09

Hope everyone had a good and happy easter! 

Just got done eating round one of left overs. Been eating easter candy for about 2 weeks now... and will probably continue for the next month 

I feel like we all need to go to a theme park to work off this meal, What do you say?


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> and i'm in agreement with happy thots for MH being safe & sound.
> 
> would u believe im staying up until midnight to try & book a ressie @ Palo for July tripthen have to try & grab an early boarding time @ 7 am.  I'm all about disney but really, who thinks this stuff up?  I love how Universal keeps hoop jumping to the bare minimum!
> 
> andy - well, it's been a few days, what mischief has draco gotten into?



Besides using most of the apartment as his bathroom and terrorizing his big "brother".....not much surprisingly. He's only 7 weeks old.


----------



## minniejack

DD's BF just came to the house with two free chinchillas 

really cute, but come on, the kid has SIX dogs


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

Long time no read or post. I forgot I needed to tell the board to forward emails from the new SAN home.

Happy Easter!

I may have the chance to go to Orlando several time this year for dog shows.  I went to the Universal website to get prices for annual passes, but the only links that worked were the ones for the Florida residents. Does anyone know what the annual passes cost if you're NOT a FL resident?

Tam


----------



## tinydancer09

minniejack said:


> DD's BF just came to the house with two free chinchillas
> 
> really cute, but come on, the kid has SIX dogs



oh my! How do you possibly leave for theme parks with all those animals! We only have two and we have problems! 

Unless you're saying the boyfriend has 6 dogs..


----------



## Tinker-tude

Mad, so glad you're okay with all the tornadoes in your neck of the woods. 

We had constant tornado sirens going off Wed.-Sat. down here, too. Luckily, we avoided anything more than tons of rain and wind. Unfortunately, we had lightening strike close enough to our house that we lost our internet and the brand new fridge hasn't worked since then. We lost most of the stuff in the fridge before we realized it wasn't going to "reset" the way the owner's manual said it would. So we're keeping a few things in coolers until the Samsung guys get around to our house. The warranty had better cover this....


On a better note, we adopted a new Ridgeback dog named Roo from a breeder and we're fostering another one named Honey until we find the perfect home for her. Roo is a show dog whose first owner lost her job and couldn't afford to show her anymore. So she was returned to the breeder who has her hands full with three other dogs she's showing, and two retired female dogs who won't let Roo integrate into the pack. I'm going to try to finish her championship this summer/fall. Honey is a 2 y/o whose owners were getting ready to have a baby and just didn't want to bother with her anymore. Grrrr.... Their loss is someone else's amazing gain. It's so great having a house full of playing dogs again. Rock was lonely without Brodie, and now he has two friends to keep him company.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> Long time no read or post. I forgot I needed to tell the board to forward emails from the new SAN home.
> 
> Happy Easter!
> 
> I may have the chance to go to Orlando several time this year for dog shows.  I went to the Universal website to get prices for annual passes, but the only links that worked were the ones for the Florida residents. Does anyone know what the annual passes cost if you're NOT a FL resident?
> 
> Tam







oops....
i left a trail of popcorn for homies to follow.
dang birds.


i renewed my AP, the preferred one at the older cost.
$155.xx or something like that.

to buy them new, first time, i thought it was up to $249.

i am probably wrong but couldn't let your question go by without making a comment on it.



some homie here will come in and correct me.

i am so glad you have been found.....

happy easter!


----------



## Tinker-tude

That's twice that I've forgotten to subscribe to the thread. 

Three times is a charm....


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> oops....
> i left a trail of popcorn for homies to follow.
> dang birds.





I followed it, but I forgot to save the addy in my GPS.




> i renewed my AP, the preferred one at the older cost.
> $155.xx or something like that.
> 
> to buy them new, first time, i thought it was up to $249.
> 
> i am probably wrong but couldn't let your question go by without making a comment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> some homie here will come in and correct me.
> 
> i am so glad you have been found.....
> 
> happy easter!




Thanks, Mac! You da BESTEST as always.


----------



## tinydancer09

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> Long time no read or post. I forgot I needed to tell the board to forward emails from the new SAN home.
> 
> Happy Easter!
> 
> I may have the chance to go to Orlando several time this year for dog shows.  I went to the Universal website to get prices for annual passes, but the only links that worked were the ones for the Florida residents. Does anyone know what the annual passes cost if you're NOT a FL resident?
> 
> Tam



Strange- usually people just cant find the link. Was about to post it for you when I realized its REALLY not working like you said! ha.

Last checked, which was only a month ago, the preferred passes were $229 plus tax. Preferred $349 plus tax.  Renewal to my knowledge is 155, or 170 with tax. If you don't know much about the difference between passes I have a topic around here somewhere that has all those answers... The premiere really isnt worth the extra bucks unless you really like "free" 8 bottles of water, HHN ticket, free valet parking on non peak and non special event nights, and an extra 5% discount on food/10% on merch.


----------



## Tinker-tude

tinydancer09 said:


> The premiere really isnt worth the extra bucks unless you really like "free" 8 bottles of water, HHN ticket, free valet parking on non peak and non special event nights, and an extra 5% discount on food/10% on merch.




We had a Premiere 2-3 years ago and didn't renew because we knew we couldn't get back for awhile. It wasn't nearly as expensive, even just two years ago, so the extra discounts really added up for the whole family. Not this time! The preferred will be perfect. Thanks for finding the prices for me, tiny!


----------



## schumigirl

Good Morning from a warm and sunny UK 

MH.........saw your weather on our news......how awful it looked and glad you and yours are safe.

Minniejack.....glad the tub is fun........and if you need any help with the picking up of towels, and of course the wine.......I`m available 

Tinker-tude...........

Mac.........sorry about the loss of a loved one, and hope your son is ok too.  Cars are replaceable.

I too am an elephant fan.............I have loads of them dotted around (despite the fact I hate clutter) Particularly the Tuskers range, so cute.

http://www.collectorsaddition.com/tuskers_elephants.htm

Not the biggest selection on that page, but the store I normally get them from, that has the whole selection..... their website is down. Beautiful intelligent animals  


Well had a lovely week in Scotland with my mum. It`s so nice to spend quality time with her, as I only see her maybe 4 or 5 times a year. Weather was in the high 70`s every day and we had fun. Managed to see all the family and a few friends as well. Although I missed Tom and Kyle, it`s still a wrench to leave everyone in Scotland........had a few tears leaving, but good to see my boys again.

Bought some new bathroom scales this morning.........think they must be faulty    I did eat out every night and most lunchtimes last week........but goodness me   Back to salads!!!!!!

Trying to decide whether to do some gardening........or have a walk on the beach this afternoon. Tom`s on his days off........think the beach wins


----------



## minniejack

Morning All

Tiny, the BF has 6 dogs I just have the 2: Minnie and Jack  And sometimes I wish I didn't even have two.  Hair, dirt, yuck. I'm starting to sound like DH--the ol' grump.

Tink Did you ever find your dog?

Don't you just hate those faulty new bathroom scales? IMHO companies automatically add 5# at the factory.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Besides using most of the apartment as his bathroom and terrorizing his big "brother".....not much surprisingly. He's only 7 weeks old.


 
sounds like he's fitting in just fine



minniejack said:


> DD's BF just came to the house with two free *chinchillas*
> 
> really cute, but come on, the kid has SIX dogs


 
would those be coats or petsjk i don't wear real fur

hey tink, sounds like fun w/the dog shows


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies *


----------



## macraven

morning time for mac.

well, the morning really started at 7:00 today for me but now able to get on the dis.

hope youse all have a great day and lots of sunshine.


----------



## RAPstar

Afternoon! Well almost, 3 more minutes.

I'm craving chocolate.....and those crazy melt in your mouth mints that are usually at weddings. I know, I'm odd.


----------



## tinydancer09

minniejack said:


> Morning All
> 
> Tiny, the BF has 6 dogs I just have the 2: Minnie and Jack  And sometimes I wish I didn't even have two.  Hair, dirt, yuck. I'm starting to sound like DH--the ol' grump.



Yeah I understand. We have had our Shih Tzu (Lady) for 15 years now, going on 16, and have loved it. She is hypoallergenic (which is great because my allergies are going to be the death of me!) and doesn't shed at all. She also hates dirt, water, and anything "yucky". Its kind of hilarious actually! When it rains she refuses to walk in the grass... 

Then 10 years later we got Abby. Oh Abby! She is a red haired golden retriever. She has a skin condition which makes her skin dander amplify by about 10x. Needless to say I am HIGHLY allergic to her! I'm away at college though so it works! She sheds her entire coat nearly every day I feel. I have to wash EVERYTHING I take to my parents house when I get home and take my shoes off before I step in the house! She is a great dog though and for the size and amount of shedding she actually doesn't make the house smell like a "pets" house... Enough about my dogs!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> I may have the chance to go to Orlando several time this year for dog shows.  I went to the Universal website to get prices for annual passes, but the only links that worked were the ones for the Florida residents. Does anyone know what the annual passes cost if you're NOT a FL resident?
> 
> Tam


Try this link Tam


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> On a better note, we adopted a new Ridgeback dog named Roo from a breeder and we're fostering another one named Honey until we find the perfect home for her. Roo is a show dog whose first owner lost her job and couldn't afford to show her anymore. So she was returned to the breeder who has her hands full with three other dogs she's showing, and two retired female dogs who won't let Roo integrate into the pack. I'm going to try to finish her championship this summer/fall. Honey is a 2 y/o whose owners were getting ready to have a baby and just didn't want to bother with her anymore. Grrrr.... Their loss is someone else's amazing gain. It's so great having a house full of playing dogs again. Rock was lonely without Brodie, and now he has two friends to keep him company.



My ex's roomate had a Ridgeback and he was the sweetest thing. Whenever I'd come over he would run to me.....mainly cause I gave him more affection than they did. I think I liked the dog better than than the person I was dating.....of course that's why they're an ex now.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter ...


----------



## tink20

Hi homies! We had a wonderful, relaxing time at the beach.  The weather was perfect.  Now that spring break is over, our summer vacay is getting closer.  

 Here are a few pics, first a beautiful sunset over the lagoon.  (marci this one is for you) 






 Our beach rental is the lavendar one.  I was very pleased.  I used VRBO (I had never used them before), and was a little nervous, but everything went well, and the home was very nice. 






 DS playing in the sand at Gulf Shores    






 Mac sorry for your loss and hope your son is feeling alright.

Hope all the bad spring weather is finished, and everyone has some nice, warm weather for a change.

Well off to wash a bazillion loads of clothes


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> Hi homies! We had a wonderful, relaxing time at the beach.  The weather was perfect.  Now that spring break is over, our summer vacay is getting closer.
> 
> Here are a few pics, first a beautiful sunset over the lagoon.  (marci this one is for you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our beach rental is the lavendar one.  I was very pleased.  I used VRBO (I had never used them before), and was a little nervous, but everything went well, and the home was very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS playing in the sand at Gulf Shores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac sorry for your loss and hope your son is feeling alright.
> 
> Hope all the bad spring weather is finished, and everyone has some nice, warm weather for a change.
> 
> Well off to wash a bazillion loads of clothes





your pictures are awesome!!
beautiful and looks so professional.

bonny is another expert picture taker.
like my big words there........


she too has a great flair for the arts.

i'm so lucky i get to see both of youse work on the thread.

if i have overlooked any other homie that is great in picture taking, saying sorry now as i don't want to create hard feelings.

well, when it comes down to it, all the pics the homies put on this thread are wonderful~!!!

tanks for the kind words on son.
he is doing so much better now and recovered.

i appreciate the kind words from everyone on here.


----------



## minniejack

Tink 

I just reread your post about Brodie.  So sorry to hear that you never found him--he's probably with someone.


----------



## tinydancer09

tink20 said:


> Hi homies! We had a wonderful, relaxing time at the beach.  The weather was perfect.  Now that spring break is over, our summer vacay is getting closer.
> 
> Here are a few pics, first a beautiful sunset over the lagoon.  (marci this one is for you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our beach rental is the lavendar one.  I was very pleased.  I used VRBO (I had never used them before), and was a little nervous, but everything went well, and the home was very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS playing in the sand at Gulf Shores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac sorry for your loss and hope your son is feeling alright.
> 
> Hope all the bad spring weather is finished, and everyone has some nice, warm weather for a change.
> 
> Well off to wash a bazillion loads of clothes



What beach is that at if you don't mind me asking?

Btw, there is a smiley face in the bucket


Edit: I have to comment on VRBO. I am a big fan. We own a beach vacation rental program and it brings in a lot of rentals. But, if you ever have a bad rental don't blame VRBO, blame the agency. VRBO is merely a search engine like Google. Vacation Rentals is a good one too.


----------



## minniejack

tinydancer09 said:


> Btw, there is a smiley face in the bucket




We've rented from VRBO a couple of times and have been mainly satisfied.  It's such a big what if for me--not like renting from a hotel at all.  Your trip looks gorgeous--glad you didn't post those pics when it was snow flurrying last week.


----------



## tink20

Its beautiful Gulf Shores, AL.  We live in Mobile, so just about a 1-1/2 hours away. A lot of the kids from Mobile go there for Spring break every year.  Gulf Shores and Orange Beach, AL are both nice places to go for a beach getaway, and really need a tourist boost, due to the oil spill, and no business last summer.  I was glad to see lots of tourist there this week.  We even met a family from Minnesota.


----------



## tinydancer09

tink20 said:


> Its beautiful Gulf Shores, AL.  We live in Mobile, so just about a 1-1/2 hours away. A lot of the kids from Mobile go there for Spring break every year.  Gulf Shores and Orange Beach, AL are both nice places to go for a beach getaway, and really need a tourist boost, due to the oil spill, and no business last summer.  I was glad to see lots of tourist there this week.  We even met a family from Minnesota.



We own a beach vacation rental program in Cape San Blas, FL. We weren't directly impacted by the oil spill but the news reports made it seem like the entire ocean was black so we lost a lot of rentals. The town is also in need of a boost. It's heart breaking to see families lose everything and once high executive realtors working cashier at Piggly Wiggly.


----------



## keishashadow

can't help giggling every time i see a piggly wiggly sign down south

beautiful pics! so nice to see the beaches clean. Did the oil spill come ashore there last year?


----------



## coastermom

Hey everyone !! 

Hope everyone had a great Easter !! 

Had a very busy weekend and DD had a great Birthday ! 

Mac thanks for the B-Days wishes for her !! But here in NYC no driving till 17 at least ! WHOOO we just had an increase in our insurance for our DD 18 who just started driving ...


MH .. Glad to hear you are safe and sound !! .... Hope the weather only gets better for you ! 

Off to get ready for a big day here .. DD just got a letter from a college we didnt go see but she got accepted with a $ 44 thousand scholarship for 4 years !! We are going to see the school in the AM !! 

Hope everyone has a great night !!


----------



## tink20

keishashadow said:


> can't help giggling every time i see a piggly wiggly sign down south
> 
> beautiful pics! so nice to see the beaches clean. Did the oil spill come ashore there last year?



 Yes, but I didn't see it in person, just on the local news.  Mostly tar balls.  They used booms, and cleaned some out in the water.  The oil that made it on the beaches was cleaned by hand and this machinery that did deep cleaning of the sand (sorry I forgot what its called).  Several places went out of business due to the oil spill and no tourist.  We saw a few signs, that read, out of business..due to oil spill.  BP paid some claims and didn't pay others, the shrimpers and fishermen have had it bad too.  So, I hope this summer is good for all of them.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> can't help giggling every time i see a piggly wiggly sign down south




we have a piggly wiggly in our town.
when we go grocery shopping, we just say we are going to the pig.
there are many Pigs in the north.



coastermom said:


> Hey everyone !!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Easter !!
> 
> Had a very busy weekend and DD had a great Birthday !
> 
> Mac thanks for the B-Days wishes for her !! But here in NYC no driving till 17 at least ! WHOOO we just had an increase in our insurance for our DD 18 who just started driving ...
> 
> 
> MH .. Glad to hear you are safe and sound !! .... Hope the weather only gets better for you !
> 
> Off to get ready for a big day here .. DD just got a letter from a college we didnt go see but she got accepted with a $ 44 thousand scholarship for 4 years !! We are going to see the school in the AM !!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night !!



in illinois, we have the graduated drivers license program.
a teen can get their license at 16 but for 6 months from then, they have to have a parent or over 21 licensed relative with them.
at age 17, only one other person in the car with the new driver.
that is after the probation period is over.

i love the states that have the restricted license program.

the scholarship you mentioned, that's only $11,ooo a year.
it cost us at least $20k per year on our boys, at least and some were more.

i hate thinking college costs.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies *


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> i hate thinking college costs.



ditto


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> we have a piggly wiggly in our town.
> when we go grocery shopping, we just say we are going to the pig.
> *there are many Pigs in the north.*


hard to resist, but i'm not going to touch that one

really, i've never seen them north of mason dixon line

coastermom any college money is found money *if *it's where DD wants to attend...problem here is the places that gave near full rides aren't where jr wants to matriculate.  Enjoy your day with DD, we finally do our road trip tomorrow to Thief...now, if i can find a cracker barrel between here & there...

good day all


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> i love the states that have the restricted license program.
> 
> the scholarship you mentioned, that's only $11,ooo a year.
> it cost us at least $20k per year on our boys, at least and some were more.
> 
> i hate thinking college costs.



It costs roughly <$15,000 for me to go to college every year. That's including living, gas, food, books, and fees. Thankfully Georgia has the best scholarship program I know of, HOPE, so my tuition is paid in full. All I have to pay every semester is our $300-$900 fees. This semester though they are reducing HOPE to only cover 90% of tuition (due to the draining of the fund). Still though, it will only cost roughly $1000 a semester for fees. 

HA! looking at my expenses per semester I love my priority list "Living, gas, food...." THEN "Books, fees" 

I love small universities!


----------



## coastermom

It seems like a small amout of money but it would cover the cost of her to live there atleast !! ... We are off on our trip soon ... 

Hope everyone has a great day !! We are on our last day of Spring Break and I dont really want to go back to  work in the AM !! Even worse is today is the first nice day it will be close to 80 in NYC today !! WHOOO 

Off I go !!


----------



## macraven

time for lunch.......


----------



## NashvilleTrio

macraven said:


> start your countdown melissa.
> let's see how many wake ups you have left.
> i call them wakes ups instead of sleeps.
> no one can sleep well the night before an exciting trip to florida.



I finally added a countdown!  Here ya go Mac!  We're in the 30's now!


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> time for lunch.......




Mac, when are the schools out for summer up there? We are trying to plan a trip to SFGA.

Also, we are headed out to Memphis this weekend to attend the 3 day Beale Street Music Festival.  Booze...Blues....and Food.  Some of my favorite things.


----------



## tinydancer09

Mad Hattered said:


> Mac, when are the schools out for summer up there? We are trying to plan a trip to SFGA.
> 
> Also, we are headed out to Memphis this weekend to attend the 3 day Beale Street Music Festival.  Booze...Blues....and Food.  Some of my favorite things.



Colleges get out the first week of may, I think GA tech is second week. High school graduations are usually the weekend of the 28th (Memorial Day Weekend). (In Georgia) 

I'm not sure where you're from but just a warning, it is HOT HOT HOT! Its a still heat too!


----------



## macraven

believe me, i won't be hot up here if you come May or first week of June.

you might need a jacket at the rate we are going........

colleges in the midwest are usually out anywhere between the middle of May to early June.

in the chgo area, some of the high skools won't get out to late June.

SFGA won't be real busy until the second week of June.
It will be packed on the days it is hot.

the temps at that park are higher than what you will see for the surrounding areas as Gurnee is far from the lake and in an open area.

weekends will be crowded as that is when the locals usually go.

when i go on a weekend, i don't always make a day of it due to summer crowds.

the parking is the itch during the summer if you arrive after 11:00.
there have been some days where i was turned away when i arrived at 2:30 due to both lots being full.

only those that paid for parking and left the park to go eat, are the ones let back in.
save your parking receipt for that purpose.

let me know when you come this way.
i'll go to the park and bug you and the Mrs.
it will be fun..........mac style..


Tiny, SFGA is for Six Flags Great America in Gurnee il.
well, they call it chicago but it's really in the city of Gurnee and about a few miles from cheeseland.


Mad Hatter is a home town boy from where i grew up and lived most of my life.


----------



## macraven

NashvilleTrio said:


> I finally added a countdown!  Here ya go Mac!  We're in the 30's now!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> believe me, i won't be hot up here if you come May or first week of June.
> 
> you might need a jacket at the rate we are going........
> 
> colleges in the midwest are usually out anywhere between the middle of May to early June.
> 
> in the chgo area, some of the high skools won't get out to late June.
> 
> SFGA won't be real busy until the second week of June.
> It will be packed on the days it is hot.
> 
> the temps at that park are higher than what you will see for the surrounding areas as Gurnee is far from the lake and in an open area.
> 
> weekends will be crowded as that is when the locals usually go.
> 
> when i go on a weekend, i don't always make a day of it due to summer crowds.
> 
> the parking is the itch during the summer if you arrive after 11:00.
> there have been some days where i was turned away when i arrived at 2:30 due to both lots being full.
> 
> only those that paid for parking and left the park to go eat, are the ones let back in.
> save your parking receipt for that purpose.
> 
> let me know when you come this way.
> i'll go to the park and bug you and the Mrs.
> it will be fun..........mac style..
> 
> 
> Tiny, SFGA is for Six Flags Great America in Gurnee il.
> well, they call it chicago but it's really in the city of Gurnee and about a few miles from cheeseland.
> 
> 
> Mad Hatter is a home town boy from where i grew up and lived most of my life.



Makes more sense. Was thinking Six Flags over GA. I was wonering why he was asking you  I knew you were from the north haha.


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies 

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few weeks...the new job is kicking my tail. I have today off and then I have to work for 8 days straight without a day off.  Still, it's good to be working again so I can't complain too much.

I got my AP renewal notice this week and am still debating with myself about whether to go for it or not....I know that with the new job I probably won't have time for a vacation but I miss Orlando so bad I can taste it.  

Decisions, decisions....what would you do?

We're expecting storms here tonight in GA, stay safe everyone.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi homies
> 
> Sorry I've been AWOL for a few weeks...the new job is kicking my tail. I have today off and then I have to work for 8 days straight without a day off.  Still, it's good to be working again so I can't complain too much.
> 
> I got my AP renewal notice this week and am still debating with myself about whether to go for it or not....I know that with the new job I probably won't have time for a vacation but I miss Orlando so bad I can taste it.
> 
> Decisions, decisions....what would you do?
> 
> We're expecting storms here tonight in GA, stay safe everyone.



we are thrilled to hear from youse!  

hope you have recovered and out of pain from the accident.
hang in there with the job.
it will get better.
if not, quit and go to the darkside.

i'll meet you down there...
the weather is awful here too.
we have flooding in my area.
big thunders too......


renew the ap............


----------



## RAPstar

Today has been sunny, overcast, rainy and hail-y. At some points at the same time


----------



## keishashadow

i'm in such a snit

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40890099#post40890099


----------



## marciemi

tink20 said:


> Hi homies! We had a wonderful, relaxing time at the beach.  The weather was perfect.  Now that spring break is over, our summer vacay is getting closer.
> 
> Here are a few pics, first a beautiful sunset over the lagoon.  (marci this one is for you)



Thanks for the pics - looks beautiful and we also have had great experiences with VRBO - used them for our vacation home in Orlando and for a condo rental in Colorado Springs with no problems.  Doesn't look like that here today - although we got rid of the snow we had solid, steady rain and winds today.  Kids are still trying to make up tennis/track from the last few weeks - Eric has tennis matches every single day this week (or is supposed to) but not surprisingly it got cancelled again.  We'll be playing tennis in September at this rate!



keishashadow said:


> can't help giggling every time i see a piggly wiggly sign down south





macraven said:


> we have a piggly wiggly in our town.
> when we go grocery shopping, we just say we are going to the pig.
> there are many Pigs in the north.



Okay, I multi-quoted Janet's first but realized then that Mac said everything I was going to about having them even as far north here as Green Bay and that people don't call it Piggly Wiggly, but simply "the Pig".  Oh well, I'll be Mac's backup here!


----------



## macraven

marci, how is the job hunt for hubby so far?

you all want to sleep on my couch.............


keisha, i replied in your thread.
i had not heard about the black out dates for the perks of loews youfirst.

i need to call someone tomorrow and inquire as i did get the upgrade when i booked in january.

and i booked thru loews and transferred then to UO ressie site.


----------



## macraven

marci, tanks for the back up.


yea, we go to the Pig every wednesday for double coupon day........


----------



## schumigirl

Piggly Wiggly  

I had to check out google to see if it was real and not a nickname...........and it is!!!! Cute name.


Vicki..............renew that AP......you know you want to 

tink20 ........lovely pics......I do love a sunset pic  


Reading about your college costs over there...............Kyle will be going to University in Sept 12. Used to cost about £3000 ($5000 approx) a year without living costs. It has now jumped to £9000 a year. Again without living costs. We had no real warning this jump was coming at all in the UK. But hey-ho it has, and we just need to suck it up. Universities have all been told they CAN......but don`t have to... charge the full amount. But guess what.......yep they more or less have all said they will charge the max.

The 3 or 4 that he will choose from if he gets the grades he needs have stated the full amount will be charged. And its a 5 or 6 year Chemical Engineering course he will be doing 

Anyhoo..........on my own today, Kyle at college and Tom has to go in to work for a meeting for all the managers. So a day of doing bit of housework.......bit of tv with lunch and bit of gardening thrown in.

Have a good wednesday


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies *


----------



## Tinker-tude

Wow, we're getting pounded by rain and hail today. I didn't check the weather last night and started driving the 75 minute commute to the autism center with slightly cloudy skies. 15 minutes from the center the skies turned BLACK. 10 minutes away and we were in a deluge. Now we're just waiting for the tornado sirens to go off. I hope we can get home in time to let the dogs out....





schumigirl said:


> Tinker-tude...........
> 
> Well had a lovely week in Scotland with my mum. It`s so nice to spend quality time with her, as I only see her maybe 4 or 5 times a year. Weather was in the high 70`s every day and we had fun. Managed to see all the family and a few friends as well. Although I missed Tom and Kyle, it`s still a wrench to leave everyone in Scotland........had a few tears leaving, but good to see my boys again.
> 
> Bought some new bathroom scales this morning.........think they must be faulty    I did eat out every night and most lunchtimes last week........but goodness me   Back to salads!!!!!!
> 
> Trying to decide whether to do some gardening........or have a walk on the beach this afternoon. Tom`s on his days off........think the beach wins




Hi, Schumi! I've heard that there are no thunder storms in Scotland. Is that true?

Scales are not our friends. They lie to make us feel bad because they are insecure and need counseling. No wonder they can't stay in a positive relationship.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Try this link Tam




WAHOO!!!!!!!! 
The page is saved. Thank you, thank you, thank you! 




RAPstar said:


> My ex's roomate had a Ridgeback and he was the sweetest thing. Whenever I'd come over he would run to me.....mainly cause I gave him more affection than they did. *I think I liked the dog better than than the person I was dating.....of course that's why they're an ex now.*




 I'm sure the ridgeback understands. 




tink20 said:


> Hi homies! We had a wonderful, relaxing time at the beach.  The weather was perfect.  Now that spring break is over, our summer vacay is getting closer.
> 
> DS playing in the sand at Gulf Shores




Love the pictures! We rented a condo right on the beach in Gulf Shores a few years ago. Great area. I have a great friend who lives in Mobile. We keep talking about renting a place for a weekend to visit and play, but we never get around to it. We just keep going to each other's houses. 





minniejack said:


> Tink
> 
> I just reread your post about Brodie.  So sorry to hear that you never found him--he's probably with someone.





Thanks, Minnie. I'm sure he's safe somewhere, too. I still ache and miss him, but I'm sure he's okay.





Mad Hattered said:


> Mac, when are the schools out for summer up there? We are trying to plan a trip to SFGA.
> 
> Also, we are headed out to Memphis this weekend to attend the 3 day Beale Street Music Festival.  Booze...Blues....and Food.  Some of my favorite things.





Ah, Memphis! We used to live very closeby in Marion. Have fun! 



Speaking of college tuition, my DH is taking online classes through UofPhoenix. It's $1780 per class with a new class starting every five weeks.  And thus we see the cut in vacay money. He'll be done in November.  We're ALL looking forward to that!


----------



## tink20

Speaking of Piggly Wiggly and Memphis, we took my parents to Memphis a couple of summers ago to see Graceland and some other attractions. We had a great time and want to go back.  We went to Pink Palace Museum, which was the home of the founder of Piggly Wiggly. The Pig, was the first self serve grocery store.   

MH, have fun, and eat lots of BarBQue for us!

Everyone stay safe, I can't wait until all these storms go away!


----------



## schumigirl

Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Schumi! I've heard that there are no thunder storms in Scotland. Is that true?




You do get thunderstorms in Scotland.......some real humdingers too. But not like the ones you see in the States, and not with the same frequency. Where I lived we overlooked the sea and it was amazing to watch it over the water.

When I came home Saturday it was very humid and we had a good few hours of thunder, only a few lightning strikes and not very impressive to watch.

Whe we are in Orlando we stand and go ooooh to every impressive lightning strike we see.........quite embarassing to DS  It is blatantly obvious to everyone I`m a tourist!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> You do get thunderstorms in Scotland.......some real humdingers too. But not like the ones you see in the States, and not with the same frequency. Where I lived we overlooked the sea and it was amazing to watch it over the water.
> 
> When I came home Saturday it was very humid and we had a good few hours of thunder, only a few lightning strikes and not very impressive to watch.
> 
> Whe we are in Orlando we stand and go ooooh to every impressive lightning strike we see.........quite embarassing to DS  It is blatantly obvious to everyone I`m a tourist!!!



I always have to sit and giggle when a thunderstorm hits when we're at the parks. The people from out of the country are so hilarious! Ive never really thought about the differences in thunderstorms though


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

tink1957 said:


> I got my AP renewal notice this week and am still debating with myself about whether to go for it or not....I know that with the new job I probably won't have time for a vacation but I miss Orlando so bad I can taste it.
> 
> Decisions, decisions....what would you do?


definitely renew!! 



Tinker-tude said:


> WAHOO!!!!!!!!
> The page is saved. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


You are welcome! ... and just so ya know, it's much cheaper to renew 



tink20 said:


> Everyone stay safe, I can't wait until all these storms go away!





tinydancer09 said:


> I always have to sit and giggle when a thunderstorm hits when we're at the parks. The people from out of the country are so hilarious! Ive never really thought about the differences in thunderstorms though


I do love a good thunderstorm


----------



## macraven

i like thunderstorms and lots of lightening but not when i am on the computer.

usually the power is cut and then i only have a blank screen then.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i like thunderstorms and lots of lightening but not when i am on the computer.
> 
> usually the power is cut and then i only have a blank screen then.





I love thunderstorms!

Living in South FL I have battery backups on all my equipment, including tv's. During hurricane Wilma I had power on my computers for a good 3-4 hours after we lost electricity. I was thankful I still had the phone line for DSL also.


----------



## Bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> I always have to sit and giggle when a thunderstorm hits when we're at the parks. The people from out of the country are so hilarious! Ive never really thought about the differences in thunderstorms though



We do the same. Its funny watching people not used to the storms and hot-humid weather of Florida.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> We do the same. Its funny watching people not used to the storms and hot-humid weather of Florida.



LOL...............You would love watching us then.......The first time we saw a huge storm was 2007,  we were like kids being introduced to Christmas for the first time 

In August 09 we stood outside Red Lobster for half an hour just watching the lightning strike across the skies  

Our climates are.....very........very different


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Reading about your college costs over there...............Kyle will be going to University in Sept 12. Used to cost about £3000 ($*5000 approx*) a year without living costs. It has now jumped to £9000 a year. Again without living costs. We had no real warning this jump was coming at all in the UK. But hey-ho it has, and we just need to suck it up. Universities have all been told they CAN......but don`t have to... charge the full amount. But guess what.......yep they more or less have all said they will charge the max.


 
DS looked @ schools ranging from $56,000 to $18,000.  surprisingly, the private schools typically beat (in some instances substantially) the 'rack' rate for state schools after scholarships were applied...never let the posted rate keep your kids from applying!

FL storms are I have healthy respect for lightening after middle DS was holding a chainlink fence during a lightening time-out during little league game and wound up getting knocked out of his spikes.  He was ok other than burns on hands & feet, but i'm now a strong believer in getting out of a storm's path.  

we were chased back home from Thiel by the blackest sky i've *ever* seen. Cut the college visit short as tornados were spotted in the area and they were going into lockdown...yep, i decided to run for the border.  They patted him on the head, threw a t-shirt & a few thousand dollars more @ him a year said they'd hold all his scholarships/spot until August jik he decides to attend and then they headed for 'low ground' .  It's nice to have a fallback even in tornado route jik the state rates spiral upward too much in July.

so, lazy me, how much is the preferred annual renewal these days?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> so, lazy me, how much is the preferred annual renewal these days?


$159.99 plus tax - for the both of us it was $340.78


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Oh, before I forget ... Spring has finally arrived here


----------



## tink20

I like when it rains at night, perfect sleeping weather,  thunderstorms don't bother me too much, unless I am outside and there is a lot of lightning, then I get    But, lately these spring storms are brutal, all the tornados, its really sad. 

Ooo, nice clean, snow free sidewalks, bet you like that


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> DS looked @ schools ranging from $56,000 to $18,000.  surprisingly, the private schools typically beat (in some instances substantially) the 'rack' rate for state schools after scholarships were applied...never let the posted rate keep your kids from applying!



When DD was at a middle school science fair held at West Liberty University, a state school, the admissions counselor explained it this way:  private school charge more than state schools, then offer substantial scholarships and then the price is down to what the state school was in the first place...

And I find it creepy that DH gets in the hot tub by himself...I got home from DD getting her nails done for prom and there he sits all by himself


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> DS looked @ schools ranging from $56,000 to $18,000.



 That puts our yearly costs into perspective methinks!!! I think what gets us is....it used to always be free.......and still is in Scotland!!! So if we hadn`t had to move down to England we would be laughing. Still.....no-one ever said life was fair.



minniejack said:


> And I find it creepy that DH gets in the hot tub by himself...I got home from DD getting her nails done for prom and there he sits all by himself



LOL.........my DH would be the same. Would enjoy the peace and quiet.


Bonny..................It looks lovely where you are. Glad you can see the roads again 


This time difference between us sucks!!!!!! Everyone is still in bed or just getting up when I`m thinking about lunch. And I`m going to bed when most of you will be coming home from work or starting to chill in the evening 

Staying in today. Don`t normally suffer with allergies, but the pollen is ridiculously high today and my eyes are stinging so bad, weird since it is quite cold today in the low 50s  

Off to treat myself to a healthy apple to keep me going till lunch


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> $159.99 plus tax - for the both of us it was $340.78


 
thanx, spring is a good thing, summer is better...do u get that one too

mj my family complains i'm hiding all alone in my pool all the time...bingo!if i hear voice raised i just crank up the ipod a little higher.

another rendezvous with dr death today, happy happy joy joy

have a good one all


----------



## tinydancer09

Well well well. I wish finals week would just get itself over with.

Today is the last day for classes and we are under a Severe Thunderstorm Warning and Tornado Warning. The tornado is apparently 3 exits down from us... hmm. 

On a lighter note, only one of my finals is mandatory, 1 is optional, 1 I exempted and the other is just a project due before school ends.


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> I love thunderstorms!
> 
> Living in South FL I have battery backups on all my equipment, including tv's. During hurricane Wilma I had power on my computers for a good 3-4 hours after we lost electricity. I was thankful I still had the phone line for DSL also.



Same here in South GA-- well not our TVs but after the 2004 hurricane season pretty much everyone in my neighborhood bought a generator. Thankfully we already had one due to my grandmother's sickness in 2000( she couldn't be without machines for more than 10minutes.) 

Everyone was coming to our house using our freezer after Hurricane Frances  We were VERY popular. 

I also love thunderstorms. A couple weeks ago when the REALLY bad thunderstorms were hitting south GA I was so excited. Always hate to hear about the deaths but I guess thats just the trill junkie in me


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hope all the homies in the south east are safe will all the recent tornados


----------



## ky07

*Well got through the jury duty orientation today and my service will be may thru august and glad they atleast excused me for my trip in july *


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> On a lighter note, *only one of my finals is mandatory, 1 is optional,* 1 I exempted and the other is just a project due before school ends.


 
is that the new math? I've never heard of final-free classes, sounds great!



ky07 said:


> *Well got through the jury duty orientation today and my service will be may thru august and glad they atleast excused me for my trip in july *


 
off with their heads, glad your trip wasn't affected.  I was *so* psyched to get a 'pass' since DS is a cop.  Not that i didn't want to actually due jury duty, thought it would be interesting.  It's just that on a good day the courthouse is an hour away & with massive construction project easily a 4 hour RT.  How far do you have to travel?


----------



## tink20

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hope all the homies in the south east are safe will all the recent tornados



 Me, too.  I live in Mobile,AL.  We know some kids that go to Univ. of AL.  So far, I think everyone is okay.  These storms are so scary lately.  One of my DH's friends' son plays football for AL, and he said the home he lives in was damaged badly, and the home next door to him was completely destroyed. Power is out and they are having a hard time even getting to talk to their son.  He lives on 15th street (one of the hardest hit places in Tucaloosa)

About 90 firefighters from Mobile, have went to do search and rescue, they left last night.  Everyone needs our prayers


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> is that the new math? I've never heard of final-free classes, sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> off with their heads, glad your trip wasn't affected.  I was *so* psyched to get a 'pass' since DS is a cop.  Not that i didn't want to actually due jury duty, thought it would be interesting.  It's just that on a good day the courthouse is an hour away & with massive construction project easily a 4 hour RT.  How far do you have to travel?


*Thats the only good thing about it all I am only 3 to 4 miles from the court house but the parking is awful but like I told DW atleast I didn't get chose to be on the gran jury cause those guys have to come in two days or more a week for the next 4 months *


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> *is that the new math? I've never heard of final-free classes, sounds great!*
> 
> 
> 
> off with their heads, glad your trip wasn't affected.  I was *so* psyched to get a 'pass' since DS is a cop.  Not that i didn't want to actually due jury duty, thought it would be interesting.  It's just that on a good day the courthouse is an hour away & with massive construction project easily a 4 hour RT.  How far do you have to travel?



I know it's crazy! I haven't been able to exempt finals since high school! I since added on one optional final that I forgot about.  So
1 mandatory, 2 optional, and 1 exempt.  All I can say is I love small universities.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## RAPstar

Yay! Just got confirmation of my free Universal tickets through work! (Which apparently is open to all AAA employees who deal with any sort of travel, including auto travel). Now to just get the money for the hotel and I'm set!


----------



## schumigirl

Just had a whole day watching the Royal Wedding. Loved the whole thing.

It was really special, and her dress was beautiful. And the weather was superb for them. Amazing spectacle to see.

My niece flew down from Scotland on Thursday to be there and she said the atmosphere was electric today. She and her friend were sat in Hyde Park watching the giant screens with a lot of Americans. The ones they chatted to were from Georgia, North Carolina, Maine and 12 from Galveston. And a few Canadians also. Think she made a few friends  

So not a lot done today


----------



## keishashadow

it was quite the spectacle! i tivo'd it, coverage began @ 4 am here.  gown so classy, Kate's a beauty, bit skinny for my tastes.  Did u see them in the  jaguar (i think) w/just married sign lol  

andy  that's a great benefit...u sure u don't want to change ur plans just one last time & visit U the weekend of the 7th?  bunches of us will be invading.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> it was quite the spectacle! i tivo'd it, coverage began @ 4 am here.  gown so classy, Kate's a beauty, bit skinny for my tastes.  Did u see them in the  jaguar (i think) w/just married sign lol
> 
> andy  that's a great benefit...u sure u don't want to change ur plans just one last time & visit U the weekend of the 7th?  bunches of us will be invading.



If I could afford the airfare. Its fine getting there, but the flight's back are horrendous cause of the holiday. Unless I did the Wednesday after, but my manager  is leaving that day to go on a cruise.


----------



## macraven

be a rebel andy............

stand your ground and do what keisha says.........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> be a rebel andy............
> 
> stand your ground and do what keisha says.........


 
i'd like to have that embroidered on a pillow



RAPstar said:


> If I could afford the airfare. Its fine getting there, but the flight's back are horrendous cause of the holiday. Unless I did the Wednesday after, but my manager is leaving that day to go on a cruise.


 
im exact opposite, having issues booking air for 10/1 going down to MCO.  For us coming home on last flight out the saturday before columbus day consistently works out well.  Currently, stuck on crappy flight arriving @ 7:30 pm on 10/1 (i'm a 1st flight out kinda gal to get into the parks but too cheap to pay more than double for it this trip).  

SWA down, considering switching toTPA and driving up to MCO, just not sure if traffic would be light on saturday am around 10 am?


----------



## RAPstar

I checked prices again. I can find good prices, just not for the days that work for me. I can only keep 6 nights in the budget, and the good flights are 8 days apart from each other. So if I could find the extra money to do Tues to Wed I would.


----------



## minniejack

Send mummy dust DD's way...she's one of 20 semifinalists for a full tuition ride competition to WV Wesleyan. If she makes it into the final 12, I'll be counting on all of you to help her win.  I'll definitely keep you posted.


----------



## macraven

i'll vote early and often.
she'll win for sure..

just like all the others in chicago land...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I usually don't get irked about posts very often on here ... but tonight I had to reply to someone's clear unintelligent post ... 

If you want to be frustrated with me - this is the thread


----------



## macraven

loved the way you told them bonny.

i see the op did not respond back.


i have never heard of a park opening at 6.
that's one wild rumor they are talking about.

i do remember years back when they opened at 7:30 am for the emh group.
then later it was changed to 8:00.


----------



## tinydancer09

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I usually don't get irked about posts very often on here ... but tonight I had to reply to someone's clear unintelligent post ...
> 
> If you want to be frustrated with me - this is the thread



You had me at the family statement.

I hate the fact that some people refuse to consider people families until they have the traditional, kid, husband, and wife. A family is anything you want it to be. I don't plan on having kids anytime soon but I still consider my boyfriend and I a family- and we're not even married! --I know thats kind of crazy! haha.


----------



## RAPstar

I seriously think McDonald's puts crack in their McGriddles. They are too good. 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I usually don't get irked about posts very often on here ... but tonight I had to reply to someone's clear unintelligent post ...
> 
> If you want to be frustrated with me - this is the thread



Well said, BonBon!


----------



## Bluer101

RAPstar said:


> I seriously think McDonald's puts crack in their McGriddles. They are too good.


----------



## Bluer101

I really hope everyone is ok that are living in the tornado struck areas. I feel for you guys.


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies 
Hope everyone is doing well*


----------



## tink20

Hello fellow homies,

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  I made a reservation for Mythos and JB Margaritavilles, but discovered that I could not make one for Bubba Gumps.  (want to eat here, because Forrest Gump is one of DHs favorite movies) Anywho, do you think I will have a long wait on a Wed, June 8, is it not super busy yet since its early June?  Just curious.


----------



## tinydancer09

OOoh man what a day. So much for a relaxing weekend! Was going to go back to my house today and got talked into staying with my sister another 2 days so that half of the siblings can go out on the boat tomorrow. Relaxation still exits right? I sell it all the time and never seem to have enough leftover for myself. 



Hows everyone else? Anyone affect by these most recent storms? I hope to be able to go out to Tuscaloosa to help my best friend in recovery this summer...


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Send mummy dust DD's way...she's one of 20 semifinalists for a full tuition ride competition to WV Wesleyan. If she makes it into the final 12, I'll be counting on all of you to help her win. I'll definitely keep you posted.


 
you know it!  

tink have you considered a late lunch @ bubbas?  always easy enough to grab a table w/no wait.  Our fav thing is to sleep in one dayfor me that's 9 am lol, enjoy the nearly deserted pool for few hours then hit bubba's before the parks.

bonny i cannot wait to view that thread, should i bring a stick?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> bonny i cannot wait to view that thread, should i bring a stick?


They locked it yesterday


----------



## minniejack

Prom and I know these pics are big but I've never posted on here--MH you were ahead of the curve for me.  

















DS, DD, DD's BF, and shorty me


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> They locked it yesterday



yea, but i got my post in way before that.

gotta back up a homie.


----------



## tink20

I like your pictures Minnie, especially the one with you and both your kiddos, and dds BF.  Hope they had a great time!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I really hope everyone is ok that are living in the tornado struck areas. I feel for you guys.



my same thoughts too.
i can't stay away from the news media on the people and places that were effected.
it is terrible......

if i didn't have to take care of my parental units, i would join my church group and go down to help where i was needed.

not sure if tink tutu was hurt bad in the last storm.
how about coach?
he is in Louisiana.




tink20 said:


> Hello fellow homies,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  I made a reservation for Mythos and JB Margaritavilles, but discovered that I could not make one for Bubba Gumps.  (want to eat here, because Forrest Gump is one of DHs favorite movies) Anywho, do you think I will have a long wait on a Wed, June 8, is it not super busy yet since its early June?  Just curious.



hey tink, i don't get the rave about bubba's.
i have been to the one in Navy Pier/chicago and the one in city walk.
they are the same at both places.

i felt it was way over priced and slow service.
it wasn't worth the money for me there.

but, i guess since so many loved the movie, (i adored it) they want to go to the resturaunt.  don't blame them.
 if you can't get in with a reservation, go at an off time period.

if you eat at 4:00, you will not have a problem getting seated right away.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Prom and I know these pics are big but I've never posted on here--MH you were ahead of the curve for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS, DD, DD's BF, and shorty me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful pictures of beautiful mom and daughter!!!!
> 
> i love her dress.
> and can see she is a rebel with not going floor length.


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> I like your pictures Minnie, especially the one with you and both your kiddos, and dds BF.  Hope they had a great time!



looking at your countdown i have to ask....



how in the world are you going to get any sleep with your trip just around the corner?


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> looking at your countdown i have to ask....
> 
> 
> 
> how in the world are you going to get any sleep with your trip just around the corner?



 I don't know, I am getting a little obessed with planning.  I feel like I have it all planned out, but I keep going over and over my plans.  I always do this.  DS and I did watch E.T. today (he had never seen it) So, I was trying to prepare him for Universal.  Of course, he has seen all the Harry Potter movies, but we may watch some of those again too.

As far as Bubba Gumps, I wouldn' t mind eating somewhere else, what do you all think of Pastamore at City Walk?  Is it easier to get into?

We will miss WDW this year, but I am really excited about going somewhere different (did WDW the past 4 summers).  I might do a trip report when I get back....never done one before, we'll see.


----------



## minniejack

I hope MH and Coach are okay.  

thanks for the compliments

The kids had a good time at the prom--it's just that BF's mother is just a freak--she did NOT even come to our house.  She told him that she didn't want to be any part of the day...And then, they had to leave the after prom early because she didn't want to wait later than 2:30 for the phone call from school to let them leave.  Some people should not be parents. 

And would you believe by the pics that I'm average? I'm 5'4".  My kids outgrew me a loooonnng time ago.

My DH looked handsome for the pics too, but I didn't want to make her BF feel bad by getting a family photo when his family would not be there for him.

You guys would have really appreciated the after prom.  Harry Potter muggles room complete with Diagon Alley, Princess Rooms, A Animal Kingdom room....it impressed me, but DD said that last year's was much better.


----------



## RAPstar

Just got back from the theater where I just saw an awesome production of Cabaret, with my good friend Monica and got to see my other good friend Aaron who works for the theater company.


----------



## tinydancer09

I cannot be more proud of our troops and commander and chief right now!  I'm grinning ear to ear and want to jump up and down and yell! Congratulations America!!

But- on a darker note. I have a gut feeling that attacks and treats are about to increase on our part due to the killing of Osama Bin Laden. They are going to be veryyyy angry.


----------



## minniejack

tinydancer09 said:


> I cannot be more proud of our troops and commander and chief right now!  I'm grinning ear to ear and want to jump up and down and yell! Congratulations America!!
> 
> But- on a darker note. I have a gut feeling that attacks and treats are about to increase on our part due to the killing of Osama Bin Laden. They are going to be veryyyy angry.


  Pray for our country. 

There's an old saying: Careful what you wish for.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Busy all around here now that school has started again ....

DD got into another good college but is going to go to the local college for now ... We are very proud of her .. She will be 19 on the 3rd !! 

Middle DD is sweet 16 now ! We are heading to WDW in Nov for her birthday .. I wanted to go to Universal but they want to go see the mouse !! Either way it is a trip with just the girls and no Hubby and no little kids !! WHOOOO 

State testing starts here this week all the kids and the teachers are stressed cant wait till after next week when it is all over !! 

Getting ready for Prom here too ... DD is going to two this year ... hopeful that the one for DD boyfriends school is still a go as of today they did not have enough kids attending to hold it ... 

Got her a dress for hers but looking for a cheap dress for his as it is a school she will know not a single person in LOL !! 

Looking forward to the weekend ..
Hope all is good with everyone 

Wanted to let everyone outside of NYC know that at Ground Zero last night there was an amazing formation of people singing God bless America ! it was very touching to see on TV this morning . Now the worry starts of where and when they will strike again !! 

Off to get this mess cleaned up a little and the HW done !! 

Planning a trip to WDW much harder then Universal BTW .. Too many choices on where to stay and where to eat !!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> yea, but i got my post in way before that.
> 
> gotta back up a homie.


 
i had my stick sharpenedi miss all the fun

mj peek-a-boo, we see youand beautiful DD, lovely pictures. Hope she had a wonderful time despite date's mother's antics.

cannot help myself, raising 3 boys & allbut im howling re the electric fence featured prominently in the pic...brings back fond memories of ren & stimpy classic - don't whiz on the electric fence.

tink20 nascar is decent & easy to grab a seat...give the kids some dough & let them tear it up in the gaming area while you have a quiet cool one.

mary congrats to your DD, hope she enjoys her day.

i was just happy that the big news last night wasn't a full blown invasion/draft.  i'm not too far from shanksville, will be nice to see a memorial materialize.  IUP has an interesting one made out of material salvaged  from the two towers


----------



## macraven

USA
USA
USA
USA
USA


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> i was just happy that the big news last night wasn't a full blown invasion/draft.



I'm just glad it wasn't the "there's an asteroid we can't stop" speech.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> USA
> USA
> USA
> USA
> USA




Says it all Mac................Right there with youse guys......all the way 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm just glad it wasn't the "there's an asteroid we can't stop" speech.



Tom was night shift and someones wife had phoned in to say there was rumours about something major happening in the States. Tom phoned me and told me stick on Sky News or CNN...... have to be honest that was ONE of my first thoughts (watched too many movies) Then I couldn`t get back to sleep so just sat and watched from about 4am our time. Very proud of those guys 


MJ...............beautiful pictures, you must be very proud. You have a lovely family. And I do like to put a face to a name 


Still thinking of all the folks affected by the devastating weather conditions recently. Anyone heard from Coach or MH? Prayers sent their way.


I feel like the worst mum in the world at the moment. Kyle has been complaining of a sore leg for a while. Somedays he would say it`s not so bad. Doc said take Ibuprofen and it should get better. But........eventually I noticed he wasn`t bearing any weight on it and kind of limping. My friend who is a specialist in Bio Mechanics took one look at him and said it`s coming from his back.
NHS waiting list was 20 weeks for Physio  So last week got him to a private woman who is brilliant and she said he has Sciatica   Turns out they had a fun day at college few months back and he came off a bucking bronco and landed badly.......he forget to mention it  

I felt awful for not doing something sooner. Anyway she has given him excercises to do every hour and she spent an hour on manipulating him. That was last Thursday and he is already noticing an improvement. He couldn`t even straighten his leg out properly he finally told me before he saw this woman.

So back today and hopefully she reckons 6 or so appointments and him excercising it he`ll be fine. But I still feel bad!!

Anyhoo......enough of my grumbling......have a good Tuesday


----------



## macraven

carole, *ouch* for kyle......
hope it feels better real soon and he is out of pain...


so he goes a few months and then remembers about the bronco bucking fall?
that is so like males.........


morning all.
it's tuesday and still looking for coach and MH.
and others that are in the Southern areas where the tornadoes and storms hit.


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm just glad it wasn't the "there's an asteroid we can't stop" speech.


 
my ds said 1st thing he thought of was morgan freeman

carole - didn't know college kids could have that to deal with, good luck for DS

hard to believe it's only Tuesday, going to be a long week


----------



## minniejack

Major hugs for Kyle. 

I had it from being a stubborn fool and lifting an iron wheel table that was left in a house that we had just moved into it.  And guess what? I was pregnant and they wouldn't do a thing for me cause I was pregnant.  Talk about pain. 

And I lost some feelings in that foot because of it.  You know when the doc takes the little hammer to your knee and your leg is supposed to jump?  My just sits there.


----------



## tink20

Keisha, I'll have to check out the Nascar restaurant, thanks

Yes.....go USA!

I hope all the homies are okay too. Just got back from the store, bought the pooch a new toy, hope it will last awhile.  She is so happy, so excited, she has not put this thing down yet. She had to go outside and run around with it, wouldn't even let me get close.  (doesn't want anyone to touch her new toy) Dogs are so funny!  Heres a pic!   (pay no attention to the lovely weed garden in the background)


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies *


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> Major hugs for Kyle.
> 
> I had it from being a stubborn fool and lifting an iron wheel table that was left in a house that we had just moved into it.  And guess what? I was pregnant and they wouldn't do a thing for me cause I was pregnant.  Talk about pain.
> 
> And I lost some feelings in that foot because of it.  You know when the doc takes the little hammer to your knee and your leg is supposed to jump?  My just sits there.



Oh that sounds as if it was unbearable. Much as though being pregnant is wonderful......it can be painful at the best of times, so add on that......ouch!!

Thanks for the good wishes.......he is slowly recovering........can`t call him Sir Limpsalot for much longer 

Just been to get some more travellers cheques and dollars for our trip  I laughed when the lady asked if we wanted the buy back guarantee........we came back with about $4 last November.

105 days to go


----------



## minniejack

tink20 said:


> Keisha, I'll have to check out the Nascar restaurant, thanks
> 
> Yes.....go USA!
> 
> I hope all the homies are okay too. Just got back from the store, bought the pooch a new toy, hope it will last awhile.  She is so happy, so excited, she has not put this thing down yet. She had to go outside and run around with it, wouldn't even let me get close.  (doesn't want anyone to touch her new toy) Dogs are so funny!  Heres a pic!   (pay no attention to the lovely weed garden in the background)


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> Keisha, I'll have to check out the Nascar restaurant, thanks
> 
> Yes.....go USA!
> 
> I hope all the homies are okay too. Just got back from the store, bought the pooch a new toy, hope it will last awhile.  She is so happy, so excited, she has not put this thing down yet. She had to go outside and run around with it, wouldn't even let me get close.  (doesn't want anyone to touch her new toy) Dogs are so funny!  *Heres a pic! *  (pay no attention to the lovely weed garden in the background)





from what i can see, the toy has the hand - type of mickey mouse.......

don't see any head or feet............

oh my goodness. are you thinking what i am .....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> from what i can see, the toy has the hand - type of mickey mouse.......
> 
> don't see any head or feet............
> 
> oh my goodness. are you thinking what i am .....



I think its like a deer or something. The white things that look like hands I think are antlers


----------



## tink20

RAPstar said:


> I think its like a deer or something. The white things that look like hands I think are antlers




Its a moose, and last night she chewed off the tail (you can see it in the pic, the little tail, to the right side of her mouth)and now the stuffing is coming out the moose's backside  I am going to sew him up.


----------



## macraven

antlers, eh..........


----------



## tink20

Sorry if I am boring yall to death, but this is our first family dog. 

Ok, I fixed the moose, gave it back to her, and she is in the backyard trying to bury him.  It so cute, she is digging these little holes, covering him up (his legs and arms sticking out), then she changes her mind and takes him out of the hole.  She has already done this 3 times. She isn't going to let me touch that toy again.


----------



## tinydancer09

Ohhhh!

The finals week curse is upon me! There has yet to be a finals week while at VSU that I have not had a massive sinus infection or... another type of sickness.


This time: Food Poisoning. 

As disboards as my witness I vow to never eat fast food again!

Okay maybe not "never". Waiting on my accounting final grade to come it. I had to take it this morning in the middle of all this mess. 

Hope everyone else is doing/feeling well.


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh, and there must be something about dogs and toys with antlers. This is my dog Abby and Max from The Grinch. She refuses to tear him up where as all her other toys have injuries.... Grinch, who you can see in the corner, is missing all of his stuffing out of his head... Oh abby!


----------



## Mad Hattered

I think the nasty weather is following me.   We made it back safe and sound, but not without some excitement.  Just wanted to check in to let you all know that you didn't get rid of me yet.   I'm digging all the new pics that have been posted since I've been gone.  It's great to put a face with a name, Minnie!!  And yes....you are a shorty.   Here a just a couple that I uploaded for now.

We got down there early Friday afternoon and headed directly for a landmark in Memphis...

http://www.hogsfly.com/TheRestaurant.php






Where Dana and I had 2 pitchers of Michelob (we were starting off the music festival on the right foot....or was it the left...or was it a little of both kinda shuffling along....).  I had a slab of the baby back ribs....






While Dana enjoyed the pulled pork plate...






Everything was absolutely delicious.  Their ribs are cooked very different than Memphis style (or pretty much any style of BBQ) but are really good.  I've got the recipe and method if you want it, Minnie. 

We then shuffled down to Beale Street where we enjoyed more adult beverages.  Don't let the sun fool you in these pictures.  It will change throughout the weekend....











My coworker Tom and his wife taunting Beale St with their stupid rules...






Getting some of our musical juices flowing at the Pepsi Pavillion on Beale before we head down to the music festival...






Walking along the VERY SWOLLEN Mississippi River on the way in...






Staking our claim for the Stone Temple Pilots show....







Friday night was just awesome (or at least I think it was).  Don't worry, we weren't driving.  We had a 3 day pass for the trolley system so that wasn't an issue....now remembering where we our stop was.....well that's a whole other story.


----------



## minniejack

Tinydancer  Hope you feel better soon!  Major good luck with testing.

MH  So glad you are okay.  Here we thought you'd been swept into the wind. And all the while, you were partying hardy.  

Arrgh I hear arguing from the chitlins.  Gotta run before there is blood.


----------



## tinydancer09

minniejack said:


> Tinydancer  Hope you feel better soon!  Major good luck with testing.
> 
> MH  So glad you are okay.  Here we thought you'd been swept into the wind. And all the while, you were partying hardy.
> 
> Arrgh I hear arguing from the chitlins.  Gotta run before there is blood.



Ha, thanks! I've got my fingers crossed. Good luck with the kids! When it gets tough just remember all of us usually end up best friends when we don't have to live with each other every day! My mom always told me this when I was younger but after having to share a bathroom with my sister who is 4 years older than me until I was 19 I did not believe.... Not to shocking we are now best friends and nearly inseparable now. Surprise surprise, mom was right!


----------



## minniejack

tinydancer09 said:


> Ha, thanks! I've got my fingers crossed. Good luck with the kids! When it gets tough just remember all of us usually end up best friends when we don't have to live with each other every day! My mom always told me this when I was younger but after having to share a bathroom with my sister who is 4 years older than me until I was 19 I did not believe.... Not to shocking we are now best friends and nearly inseparable now. Surprise surprise, mom was right!



you know what's sad is that when they were little, strangers used to approach me and tell me that they'd never seen such two well behaved children and that you could tell they just loved each other.    Now what do I get?  The F-Bomb flying every second, him calling her names and her back.  

you figured this out when you were 19?  Then, I only have 1 1/2 yrs to go...  Wish us luck.

MH that looks like pulled pork--what I just cooked a few days ago and DH devoured in one meal.  I swear there was about 2# of meat and he just gobbled it up.  Oink


----------



## tink20

tinydancer...that picture is so cute, looks like they are staring at each other, good luck on all your tests and feel better.

MH, glad you are okay and that you guys had a great time.  I've only been to Memphis once, I want to go back...its alot of fun.

Minnie, don't feel bad, my two argue and they are 8 years apart.  DS tells me all the time, "ugh, teenagers, can't wait til she goes to college"   I told him, " promise me, you won't act that way when you are one.
Have an awesome day, homies!


----------



## keishashadow

unless somebody gets an indian burn (or worse) here weekly it's just not home!  boys have a whole different way of communicating brotherly love

moose not squirrel, i have a biter, i.e. a bad dogbut love her any way, will have to remember to take a pic or two of her toys when she's finished with them.

MH - i do like the way you roll.  have been eating ribs for the last two days, those look waay better than the ones i made in crockpot

another meeting with the dentist, who keeps telling me he can't afford to go vacation in Orlando


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all.


----------



## macraven

my post disappeared


----------



## RAPstar

Yes yes yes yes yes!! I finally figured a way to see my friends during HHN! Instead of staying on-site at Universal, I'm going to stay at POP and just go over to Uni for HHN and WWOHP! Its much cheaper, and the flight is only slightly more. I'm so happy!!! 

So, I'll now be at POP 10/4 to 10/12. Yay!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Yes yes yes yes yes!! I finally figured a way to see my friends during HHN! Instead of staying on-site at Universal, I'm going to stay at POP and just go over to Uni for HHN and WWOHP! Its much cheaper, and the flight is only slightly more. I'm so happy!!!
> 
> So, I'll now be at POP 10/4 to 10/12. Yay!


Yay!!!  ... meet you at Finnegan's at 5 on Oct 9th!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> I think the nasty weather is following me.   We made it back safe and sound, but not without some excitement.  Just wanted to check in to let you all know that you didn't get rid of me yet.


So glad to hear you're safe and sound!  Looks like you had an awesome time!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Yay!!!  ... meet you at Finnegan's at 5 on Oct 9th!



I'll be there. I assume you'll make me the line leader again so you can watch me get scared?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I'll be there. I assume you'll make me the line leader again so you can watch me get scared?


now would I do that??


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> now would I do that??



Um.......do bears relieve themselves in the wood? I seem to recall Lee scaring me from behind before we even go into one of the houses.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Yes yes yes yes yes!! I finally figured a way to see my friends during HHN! Instead of staying on-site at Universal, I'm going to stay at POP and just go over to Uni for HHN and WWOHP! Its much cheaper, and the flight is only slightly more. I'm so happy!!!
> 
> So, I'll now be at POP 10/4 to 10/12. Yay!


 
hip
hip
hooooray



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Yay!!! ... meet you at Finnegan's at 5 on Oct 9th!


 
disturbed to realize i'll be back home & starting laundry that morning

i'll be in town from 10/1 to 10/8, currently @ SSR, then PBH for the last 3 nights


----------



## macraven

it has taken me all day to get back to the thread.


i have lots of excuses to use...



the post i had up at 9ish this morning poofed.
it was so long, i could not remember it all to redo what i said then.

the one highlight was:

MadH....so glad you are safe and weren't even around to deal with living in your basement when the bad weather hit your area.

and, i'm thrilled i can read more about your trip.

the ones we have left to hear from is Coach, Tink something but it's tink taminator affectionately called tink tutude.

i do think we have more homies missing from the areas that have been hard hit with the weather.
i hope they all are doing fine.
my prayers are with them and their families and community.

ID isn't having the good shows on tonight.
Discovery is having the hoarders on now.

tv stinks for me so i'll call it a night soon.

working again in the morning.
what a way to make a buck.  i'm just sayin.........


----------



## tinydancer09

minniejack said:


> you know what's sad is that when they were little, strangers used to approach me and tell me that they'd never seen such two well behaved children and that you could tell they just loved each other.    Now what do I get?  The F-Bomb flying every second, him calling her names and her back.
> 
> you figured this out when you were 19?  Then, I only have 1 1/2 yrs to go...  Wish us luck.
> 
> MH that looks like pulled pork--what I just cooked a few days ago and DH devoured in one meal.  I swear there was about 2# of meat and he just gobbled it up.  Oink



"Results are not typical or guaranteed by Tinydancer09, LLC. Results may vary by age, sex, relationship status, family drama, or theme park usage. No lawsuits can be filed against Tinydancer, LLC for any reason. Please adhere to all rules and regulations for best results...." 



tink20 said:


> tinydancer...that picture is so cute, looks like they are staring at each other, good luck on all your tests and feel better.


Thanks! I finally feel normal!  Can you believe it? I ate a while bowl of pasta earlier! and so far no security breaches have been made. Oh how I hate food poisoning. Esp from a restaurant like Subway- Really? 

Anyways, yes Abby is quite the comedian! Can you believe we didn't even pose this picture? My sister just found her like this. We cannot decide if Abby thinks Max is her equal or pup.... Whenever she is calm she treats her like hes her pup... but when she gets all rallied up and scared she puts him on the front lines and stands behind him as she barks. Its quite funny. So glad we got her fixed... who knows what kind of mom she would be


----------



## macraven

off to skool.
i hate getting up early.

they should change the system and have high schoolers start at 10 everyday.

see youse at 3.........


have a great friday......


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF i have GD today & going to see Thor in 3D tonight.  fyi, there's a VISA signature BOGO free offer thru fandango out there today.  I'm hoping they don't mess the storyline up, surprised that natalie portman's in it.

went to Walmart yesterday & got tons of clothing for said GD for $1, fleece outfits, party dresses, how can you beat it?  I rarely buy any clothing there, but figured babies who grow so fast, don't really have to worry about it holding up.

isn't coach on vacation?


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## minniejack

tinydancer09 said:


> "Results are not typical or guaranteed by Tinydancer09, LLC. Results may vary by age, sex, relationship status, family drama, or theme park usage. No lawsuits can be filed against Tinydancer, LLC for any reason. Please adhere to all rules and regulations for best results...."
> 
> 
> Thanks! I finally feel normal!  Can you believe it? I ate a while bowl of pasta earlier! and so far no security breaches have been made. Oh how I hate food poisoning. Esp from a restaurant like Subway- Really?



So glad you are eating and back with a sense of humor.


keishashadow said:


> TGIF i have GD today & going to see Thor in 3D tonight.  fyi, there's a VISA signature BOGO free offer thru fandango out there today.  I'm hoping they don't mess the storyline up, surprised that natalie portman's in it.
> 
> went to Walmart yesterday & got tons of clothing for said GD for $1, fleece outfits, party dresses, how can you beat it?  I rarely buy any clothing there, but figured babies who grow so fast, don't really have to worry about it holding up.
> 
> isn't coach on vacation?



I don't know whether you saw it and are willing but Thor is playing at the IMAX at the Waterfront. 

don't you just love being able to buy baby clothes?

Pay day today and even though DH is salary they still pay overtime.  At this point, they owe him 30 days worth.  So, if he doesn't get paid soon for it, he's taking next month off.  I'm scared....  He'll be lurking behing with everything I do.  Complaining that I'm talking to you.  It'll be almost like he's retired   At least when he retires, he's planning on teaching somewhere, but 30 DAYS of lurking behind me??  Maybe he'll go fishing?  Who out there will let him crash at their place and let him just camp and fish for the month???


----------



## keishashadow

mj trial run for retirement lol, know what you mean re routines being upset though.  I've got tix to the IMAX 5 mins from my house, cinemax @ the mills...a poor excuse for a mall, expect the theaters.  I haven't been to the waterfront in over 2 years, too much 'trouble' @ night down that way for my liking.


----------



## tinydancer09

minniejack said:


> So glad you are eating and back with a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> I don't know whether you saw it and are willing but Thor is playing at the IMAX at the Waterfront.
> 
> don't you just love being able to buy baby clothes?
> 
> Pay day today and even though DH is salary they still pay overtime.  At this point, they owe him 30 days worth.  So, if he doesn't get paid soon for it, he's taking next month off.  I'm scared....  He'll be lurking behing with everything I do.  Complaining that I'm talking to you.  It'll be almost like he's retired   At least when he retires, he's planning on teaching somewhere, but 30 DAYS of lurking behind me??  Maybe he'll go fishing?  Who out there will let him crash at their place and let him just camp and fish for the month???



Haha yeah.  I did miss my sense of humor. My roommates tend to get grumpy when they realize Im actually being mean not "funny". muhahaha

And sorry to hear about your Husband. I'm not even married yet but I shuttered for you. I live in a college town, he can come try out his teaching skills during Maymester. I'll be at the beach anyways . He just has to pay rent and clean up after himself... You're right that wouldnt work. 

I have some amazing deals going on for our beach homes, he can rent a house for a week and fish to his heart's content! You say you would want to go too? Well that doesn't solve anything! 

I'm a bad problem solver.


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered..................Glad to see you`re safe and not caught up in those tornadoes  Love the look of those ribs.....yum yum 
It sure did look like a lot of fun where you were.

Tinyd.......glad you`re feeling better. Food poisoning sucks 



Well Kyle passed his theory part of his driving test today, so................. roughly 3-4 weeks till the actual driving part, then........yep you guessed it Insuring a 17 year lad to drive on my insurance with my car   Haven`t actually been brave enough to accurately price it up yet, just seen some rough estimates on internet sites.....wish i hadn`t looked!!!

We were thinking of upgrading our RP room to a King Suite this year, but the cost to do that for 14 days would pay a bit of his insurance!!! So think that probably will not happen now 

But.......it`s 7pm and I have a very large chardonnay in front of me  I love Friday nights. Going to watch Deuce Bigelow European Gigolo then Criminal Minds....second part of Valhalla episode.......I`m sure you guys have already seen it. Been resisting checking the internet for what happens to Prentiss!!!! Oh and record Modern Family to watch tomorrow.......love that show as well 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## RAPstar

OMG, will this work day never end?! At least I get off a whole hour early today....to come back in tomorrow. At least its a 4 hour day tomorrow


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> OMG, will this work day never end?! At least I get off a whole hour early today....to come back in tomorrow. At least its a 4 hour day tomorrow



I feel like this week has FLOWN by... I feel like just yesterday it was sunday and I was overwhelmed by the workload of finals week. Now, I'm FREE!


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies *



i was going to say i need a translator when i read your post St L.

now that i quoted you, it reads in english....

but posted as it is, i read 


D I  hius with an accent mark over the u.


on some other posts of yours that i just read are the same way...


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies *



quoting to see what shows up this time...










hey, what planet are we on?


----------



## tink1957

Just popped in to say Hi, homies   I've been working for 8 days straight and have had no time to chat until today.

We got through the storms ok here, we had 2 tornado warnings the night the bad weather came but, thankfully, no harm was done.  My brother lives in AL near where the worst of it hit and I was a nervous wreck until I heard from him.  He and his family are fine with no damage done but my sister in law, who is a high school principal has a teacher who tragically lost both her mom and dad in the storms.  I spoke with one of our customers who had a son at the University of Alabama that hid in the closet with his girlfriend and dog when the tornado hit...his 2 roomates hid elsewhere in the house and the only thing left standing was the closet they were in...the roomates didn't make it.  I pray for all the people who are suffering the loss of loved ones in these terrible storms.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> quoting to see what shows up this time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, what planet are we on?


*They look fine to me but then agian I am strange *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *They look fine to me but then agian I am strange *



it was a different message before.
i don't know what is happening, or do i?

you are now entering the twilight zone.......


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> it was a different message before.
> i don't know what is happening, or do i?
> 
> you are now entering the twilight zone.......



I think you're just going crazy....

or gone.

HA. =)

Well guys this is why I love my line of work. I've got to work all Saturday long right after a long week of finals....
But I'm at the Beach! . 
Got a call around 6:30 last night asking to come help out with rental turns so I jumped in my car and made a midnight drive to the beach. Ohh life is good.


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

twilight zone perhaps, im thinking we've reached the outer limits

never heard of valhalla (the tv show not the place), we're getting the new Dr Who's...happy as clams even though we miss the other doctors.  

attn ladies:  Thor was mighty good, the dude is hot, hot, hot

my car insurance doubled when jr began driving, looking into taking him off the policy when he goes to school, supposed to be some sort of $ break...anything helps.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend ... 

I'm busy doing last-minute checks on car rentals for our trip in 12 days (well actually 11 days, 14 hours ) 

... I honestly can't get over how low car rental prices are for our dates - haven't seen rental prices this low in a long time.  For a mid-size through National EA, total with taxes, etc it's $135.10 for 11 days.  Through Alamo, it's $124.81.  We're still inclined to go with National as they may have a better selection of cars on the EA, plus no check in via desk or kiosk like Alamo.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> it was a different message before.
> i don't know what is happening, or do i?
> 
> you are now entering the twilight zone.......


----------



## minniejack

Thankful  to have my dogs and my house.  

I left the broiler on for 5 1/2 hours--yes, the chicken was crispy.

the dogs are scared to even go in the kitchen..windows are on...the air smells like skunk...


Next week--washing the walls...  Sigh

Bonus?? My Fiesta ware needs some scrubbing but it looks like it'll be fine.


----------



## tinydancer09

minniejack said:


> Thankful  to have my dogs and my house.
> 
> I left the broiler on for 5 1/2 hours--yes, the chicken was crispy.
> 
> the dogs are scared to even go in the kitchen..windows are on...the air smells like skunk...
> 
> 
> Next week--washing the walls...  Sigh
> 
> Bonus?? My Fiesta ware needs some scrubbing but it looks like it'll be fine.



Glad everyone/thing is safe! Fiesta ware is a strong thing 

We once left our breakfast biscuits in the oven all day. We put them in the oven, ate the other breakfast food and then got caught up in the excitement of getting ready to go out on the boat all day and forgot about them. We left the house before lunch (probably 10ish) and got back at sunset....  they were veryyyy crispy. Just glad the smell was in the rental home and not out personal home...

In hindsight now being a property manager this makes me VERY nervous!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> never heard of valhalla (the tv show not the place), we're getting the new Dr Who's...happy as clams even though we miss the other doctors.
> 
> my car insurance doubled when jr began driving, looking into taking him off the policy when he goes to school, supposed to be some sort of $ break...anything helps.



Sorry must have been rambling, Valhalla was the name of the episode on Criminal Minds. One of my favourite shows. 
The new series of DR Who is in it`s 3rd week here and Tom who is a fanatic of the show is extremely disappointed in it. Doesn`t really seem like Dr Who anymore, they`ve kind of lost the plot and gone in a more Torchwood theme, not sure if you got that series over there. But heyho he`ll still watch.......it`s still sci-fi of a kind 
Good luck with the insurance 



Happy Mothers Day to all you lovely mummies in the USA

Raining here today and cool  May have to do some housework.......well the Turkish Grand Prix is on from 12 till about 4.......so no point in starting anything at 4 in the afternoon 

Have a good Sunday


----------



## macraven

morning homies.

happy mother's day to all, men and women.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies and Happy Mother Day to all the moms *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY* to all the moms ... both human and fur baby


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

schumigirl said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all you lovely mummies in the USA


Did someone say mummies???


----------



## tink20

Hope everyone had a great mom's day.  I had a great one, even though I have a head cold.  Well 2 1/2 weeks and the kiddos are out of school, this  school year went by too fast.  My trip is fast approaching, hope I'm not forgetting anything important.  Thurs. I have to take our pup, to the vet to get spayed, I hope it goes well   Have a great night homies.



nice mummies


----------



## tinydancer09

tink20 said:


> Hope everyone had a great mom's day.  I had a great one, even though I have a head cold.  Well 2 1/2 weeks and the kiddos are out of school, this  school year went by too fast.  My trip is fast approaching, hope I'm not forgetting anything important.  Thurs. I have to take our pup, to the vet to get spayed, I hope it goes well   Have a great night homies.
> 
> 
> 
> nice mummies


 I'm sure she'll be fine. Our golden was crated for 2-3 days but she was so anxious to get out! Puppies are so resilient!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend ...
> 
> I'm busy doing last-minute checks on car rentals for our trip in 12 days (well actually 11 days, 14 hours )
> 
> ... I honestly can't get over how low car rental prices are for our dates - haven't seen rental prices this low in a long time. For a mid-size through National EA, total with taxes, etc it's $135.10 for 11 days. Through Alamo, it's $124.81. We're still inclined to go with National as they may have a better selection of cars on the EA, plus no check in via desk or kiosk like Alamo.


 
even though they're sister companies Alamo's service pales in comparison to national's @ MCO. how we snuck thru & kept Executive this year is beyond me, but glad to have it. congrats on the great rates, hope they keep rolling along



minniejack said:


> Thankful to have my dogs and my house.
> 
> I left the broiler on for 5 1/2 hours--yes, the chicken was crispy.
> 
> the dogs are scared to even go in the kitchen..windows are on...the air smells like skunk...
> 
> 
> Next week--washing the walls... Sigh
> .


 
glad ur safe if not sound. I've had kids leave water in BR running when i wasn't home (twice), homeowners paid for restoration company, might want to check into that.



schumigirl said:


> Sorry must have been rambling, Valhalla was the name of the episode on Criminal Minds. One of my favourite shows.
> The new series of DR Who is in it`s 3rd week here and Tom who is a fanatic of the show is extremely disappointed in it. Doesn`t really seem like Dr Who anymore, they`ve kind of lost the plot and gone in a more Torchwood theme, not sure if you got that series over there. But heyho he`ll still watch.......it`s still sci-fi of a kind
> Good luck with the insurance


 
for once we actually get the series the same time you do. we're big on torchwood too, have lots of episodes tivo'd i need to view. Also, had a remake of being human here this season...then i discovered it's a version of BBC one (which i promptly taped all the seasons). family's mad cause im hogging up all the space he he.

speaking of family, was taken out to breakfast by my 'babies' yesterday


----------



## macraven

you have beautiful 'babies'.........


good they treated you to the Empress that you are.


----------



## tinydancer09

MONDAY.

I guess if it HAS to be monday posting on disboards is the best way to spend it. Hope all are having a great monday. I think I will go have some lasagna.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> for once we actually get the series the same time you do. we're big on torchwood too, have lots of episodes tivo'd i need to view. Also, had a remake of being human here this season...then i discovered it's a version of BBC one (which i promptly taped all the seasons). family's mad cause im hogging up all the space he he.
> 
> speaking of family, was taken out to breakfast by my 'babies' yesterday




What a lovely picture.........and a lovely gesture for Mothers day 

I`m never popular with what must be similar to tivo (we don`t have that name) Our virgin+ box records all the stuff. Last month I had it nearly full with Twin Peaks, I recorded the whole 2 series and hadn`t watched most of them. 
I loved Kyle McLachlan.....Tom doesn`t believe me when I say that`s who I named our son after.....but it`s true  


Well it`s finally DOUBLE DIGIT day..............   99 days till Orlando   Not that I`m counting 

Strange day today.......... lovely all morning then........boiling hot, hailstones, lashing rain, thunder and lightning, sunshine now rain and cool again. We used to say in Scotland if you didn`t like the weather at the moment hang around for 15 minutes and it would change..........it really was like that today.

Nearly bedtime for me tonight, having early night as we did a load of heavy gardening this morning. Then cleaned all the windows this afternoon.......I`m all done in.  

Youse yinz (real scottish saying) have a good day


----------



## macraven

one in my hh remembered yesterday was mother's day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






so, i spent time with my parental units and had a decent lunch with them at the old folks home.


looks like it is going to start pouring down rain soon.


and the concrete for the stoop, sidewalk and drive has not been poured yet.



still wondering if coach and tamie tu tude are okay.
they live in the south and might have been effected by the bad storms weeks past.


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> attn ladies:  Thor was mighty good, the dude is hot, hot, hot



I second that emotion...my kids took me to dinner & a movie (Thor) for Mother's Day and let me just say that the actor who plays Thor is just about the yummiest thing that I have seen since Brad Pitt.

Wishing everyone a belated Happy Mother's Day, hope everyone had a wonderful day.  I had to work from 12 - 5 and the kids met me afterwards.  I enjoyed a great dinner with a marvelous Watermelon Margarita at Longhorn...they bring it with it's own shaker so it's like having 3 drinks as you can refill it twice.  

*Carole,* congrats on your double digits...your trip will be here before you know it.  

I feel your pain on the insurance rates with 2 kids under 25, ouch.  The good news is they do get older and hopefully, pay for themselves.


----------



## keishashadow

99 bottles of beer in the wall (ever get stuck on a bus w/kids singing that ditty)....no, that was a vacation countdown

mac  make sure to carve ur initials in the wet cement

had thought we'd hear from the MIAs by now, wonder if power is out?


----------



## coastermom

Planning the sweet 16 trip again .. the plans are final we are going to WDW ... End of Aug for FREE Dining ! but still looking for a place to stay ! there are three 16 year old girls and myself .. any suggestions ?? I want to stay at a deluxe resort so please share the good ones with me . I was thinking animal kingdom lodge !! 

Hope everyone that is a MOM had a great mothers day ! 

Everyone here is sticken with allergies ! WHEN will this break ?? 

Hope all is well with everyone .. Busy Busy here and tired so off to sleep I go for the kiddies await me in the AM


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> glad ur safe if not sound. I've had kids leave water in BR running when i wasn't home (twice), homeowners paid for restoration company, might want to check into that.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of family, was taken out to breakfast by my 'babies' yesterday



contacted insurance today...will find out tomorrow what's the deal

I see you too


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> I feel your pain on the insurance rates with 2 kids under 25, ouch.  The good news is they do get older and hopefully, *pay for themselves*.



try having 4 teen sons on your car insurance policy....
it's something to drive you to drink.


what's this about the teens paying for their portion of the car insurance?
we still have 2 of them on our insurance and they are not teens now.


how did i go wrong in raising the boys.........


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> try having 4 teen sons on your car insurance policy....
> it's something to drive you to drink.
> 
> 
> what's this about the teens paying for their portion of the car insurance?
> we still have 2 of them on our insurance and they are not teens now.
> 
> 
> how did i go wrong in raising the boys.........



Hey hey hey watch it! I'm 20 and I'm still on my parents car and health insurance! Rules are as long as I am doing well in school, don't blow my money, and not go wild crazy they will keep me on their insurance til I graduate. 

I have made Dean's List several semesters in a row with a 3.3 GPA, have decided to go into business with my parents, have never run out of money and come begging for more, and dislike the taste of alcohol, hate large obnoxious crowds, and stupid people (aka college parties).  So I get rewarded for being myself  

But for the five siblings before me...  they got kicked off insurance a LONGGGG time ago.


----------



## macraven

hey homie tiny, i am on your side.

i paid for the boys insurance and their dates..........
yes, chump is written on my forehead.



3 of them have one of my credit cards and i still pay for the gas........


*now i know why they don't want to move out of our house.*


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> hey homie tiny, i am on your side.
> 
> i paid for the boys insurance and their dates..........
> yes, chump is written on my forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 of them have one of my credit cards and i still pay for the gas........
> 
> 
> *now i know why they don't want to move out of our house.*



 Do you have an extra room? Move over boys, you have a new sister!


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Hey hey hey watch it! I'm 20 and I'm still on my parents car and health insurance! Rules are as long as I am doing well in school, don't blow my money, and not go wild crazy they will keep me on their insurance til I graduate.
> 
> I have made Dean's List several semesters in a row with a 3.3 GPA, have decided to go into business with my parents, have never run out of money and come begging for more, and dislike the taste of alcohol, hate large obnoxious crowds, and stupid people (aka college parties).  So I get rewarded for being myself
> 
> But for the five siblings before me...  they got kicked off insurance a LONGGGG time ago.


 
so, you're 'the good one'

i vaguely remember insurance agent mentioning something to effect that i could designate youngest DS away @ college to save moneyit's fuzzy since i had just picked myself off the floor after being told how much my new payment was



macraven said:


> *yes, chump is written on my forehead*....
> *.*


 
have you considered bangs?my #2 has figured out how not to wear out his welcome, segues back & forth between parental homes when it gets tense, we're usually happy to see him.

i turned a lovely shade of red resulting from starting long process of opening pool the last 2 days (which still isn't done).  Beautiful here this week in the 70's - maybe winter has finally departed.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Do you have an extra room? Move over boys, you have a new sister!




i love that....






keishashadow said:


> so, you're 'the good one'
> 
> i vaguely remember insurance agent mentioning something to effect that i could designate youngest DS away @ college to save moneyit's fuzzy since i had just picked myself off the floor after being told how much my new payment was



depending on your insurance company, you might have what i have..

i was able to put a couple of the sons on a special plan when they were away living at skool.
it had to be over 200 miles for them to qualify and a gpa.

it's not called a vacation hold but something along the lines of student, part time driver ....
it did cut the costs down for us.

they could drive whenever they came home from breaks, holidays and semesters.  if they were home for some reason during the regular skool season but still enrolled and active full time, they were covered in that time period also.

it really helps with the budget.
nothing like the $1500 extra for having a son on your policy.
that is each son on the policy.....




good morning homies.
i hear it's gonna be a sunny warm day.
then the t-storms roll in this afternoon.


----------



## tink20

I'm glad my two are 8 years apart, I have time to recover as for car note, insurance, gas money and I am glad DS is a boy, my girl is sooooo expensive.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> so, you're 'the good one'
> 
> i vaguely remember insurance agent mentioning something to effect that i could designate youngest DS away @ college to save moneyit's fuzzy since i had just picked myself off the floor after being told how much my new payment was



Haha I guess you could say Im the good one, but I have given my parents plenty of trouble. I have been "Ms. Independent" since I popped out and that didn't always swing well. I moved out within 2 months of graduating and ever since then things have been gravy.

As for insurance it is only $50 bucks a month for them to have me on their insurance. Girls are generally a lot cheaper and dad has the most expensive car, the corvette, registered in Florida... because you may know the kid has to be registered on the most expensive and risky car. I also get good student discount and good driver discount. Idk what it was when it started out but I know my brothers was upwards 150 bucks.


----------



## RAPstar

I just got my first solo auto policy! lol Geico took me off my mom's since I recently moved out, and they quoted me $170 a month But then I got a quote through AAA, and since I already had my renters insurance, and I work there, They got it down to $144. Not a huge savings, but still better.


----------



## tink20

Afternoon homies!


----------



## coastermom

SO I know this is a Universal area but I am going to ask here anyway ! I am going to take the kiddies ( my DD and her two friends ) to WDW in Aug . They are offering Free dining ... SO here is my question .. I think I want to stay at the Beach club .. Anyone stay here ?? Love it ? Hate it ? any advice ? They are 3 16 year olds so any advice would be great ! 

On to other news had my last steady day at subbing this week .. yeah I was sad .. But looking forward the time off ! I worked full time for almost 3 months ! 

Off to get to the dentist !! ... See everyone later !


----------



## macraven

coastermom, we have rest 4 more weeks of skool.
i took today off since i had concrete men here working our new driveway.

beach club is great but expensive.
you can walk to so many places when you stay there.
the pool is also great.

just depends how much you want to pay for the room.
if your budget can cover it, go for it!
i think it is better than the yacht resort next door.

i have done the dining program since 2005.
this will be the first year i am not doing it.
i'm going with the 40% off room only rate this year. 


when i pull up the numbers going solo, it is not worth it for me.
even if i brought someone along, i would still not come out ahead.


you have to go with the 2 day base tickets per person on your ressie and the $100 photo memo book in that promotion.


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom - BC is a beautiful resort, wer'e currently on a waitlist to try & stay there in October. SAB poolscape is amazing and you can easily walk from Epcot after illuminations. One of our home resorts is BWV, basically chosen as they have less expensive points requirements for standard units to stretch points there but if i had to do it over again today would buy BCV despite the following tale of woe lol...

Several years ago, we booked a re-con stay @ BCV with intention of adding on to DVC. Too bad the herd of roaches (excuse me, palmetto bugs) scurrying on the wall early one morning after returning from MNSSHP one year spoiled it for DH. If we had been booked CRO i bet they'd have moved us *asap* instead of getting handed the story that the resort was 100% occupancy & we'd just have to wait until the next day for a complete extermination of the room. 

Would you believe the rest of my family merrily laid down to sleep  i sat up in chair all night armed with a flashlight. Never did see anymore roaches the rest of the night. Note I don't blame the hotel because there were critters in the room, probably some dumbo guest left the slider open, it could happen @ any resort imo - FLA is a buggy place. 

ps the assistant manager on duty that night who 'hid' from me/dodging my calls was reassigned and that is the mark of a classy hotel. They acknowlege when the mess up & take necessary action to prevent scenario from happening again.

mac my kiddo won't be 200 miles away, still will call-can't hurt, thanks


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

not to brag ... but

9 more days!!!

WHOO HOO ... into single digits now!! (well technically 8 days, 10 hours) until we get on that magical plane for Orlando!


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> not to brag ... but
> 
> 9 more days!!!
> 
> WHOO HOO ... into single digits now!! (well technically 8 days, 10 hours) until we get on that magical plane for Orlando!


----------



## coastermom

Keisha and Mac thanks for the info ... I am going to book the beach club !! I am looking to spend under 10,000 for 4 people since that is what it would have cost me for a sweet 16 here ... and that is a cheap party doing lots of work myself !! LOL .. Yes I live in NYC and everything here is expensive !!  I did do Universal three years ago for under 7,000 for 4 and that was the works .. HRH Club with all the tickets and every resturant the kids wanted to go to .. I was very happy with that !! 

We are doing the dining program at the beach club with 4 day park hoppers .. we will be there for 6 days but I want to enjoy the pool the day we get there and the day we leave !! I am so happy that this is going to be booked soon going to talk to the travel agent ( family member ) by this weekend !!  Thanks for the input guys !


----------



## Coach81

I live!!!!!

Hey everyone.. how have you all been???  

I have been BUSY.. and with the school system blocking my access.. grrrrrrrr


Quick Update- We leave for USF in about 14 days YAAAHOOOOOO...

Doing HRH Club Level.. then CoCo Resort, then Seaworld.. really gonna have a great time..

Quick questions if any of you know...

1. Has the Hollywood rip ride rocket got an express pass line yet?

2. Has Harry slowed down any at all.. any guess how bad it will be in three weeks??

Life is good here.. school winding down.. spring ball starting soon then Orlando here we come!!!


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> I live!!!!!
> 
> Hey everyone.. how have you all been???
> 
> I have been BUSY.. and with the school system blocking my access.. grrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Quick Update- We leave for USF in about 14 days YAAAHOOOOOO...
> 
> Doing HRH Club Level.. then CoCo Resort, then Seaworld.. really gonna have a great time..
> 
> Quick questions if any of you know...
> 
> 1. Has the Hollywood rip ride rocket got an express pass line yet?
> 
> 2. Has Harry slowed down any at all.. any guess how bad it will be in three weeks??
> 
> Life is good here.. school winding down.. spring ball starting soon then Orlando here we come!!!





all i can say right now is thank goodness you are fine.
homies here were worried about youse coach.

from what was on the tv news about the storms, well, just say we were saying prayers and having good thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## Coach81

macraven said:


> all i can say right now is thank goodness you are fine.
> homies here were worried about youse coach.
> 
> from what was on the tv news about the storms, well, just say we were saying prayers and having good thoughts for you and your family.



Thanks so much for all your thoughts and prayers...  now if we can just survive this flood business 

Countdown to Universal...13 more days!!!!


----------



## coastermom

Morning Homies !! 

Still looking for deals  but I am stuck on Beach Club !! 

another day of no work for me that means I am off all week !!  First time in the last three months ! 

Have a great day !!


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> Keisha and Mac thanks for the info ... I am going to book the beach club !! *I am looking to spend under 10,000 for 4 people since that is what it would have cost me for a sweet 16 here ... and that is a cheap party doing lots of work myself !! LOL .. Yes I live in NYC and everything here is expensive !! * I did do Universal three years ago for under 7,000 for 4 and that was the works .. HRH Club with all the tickets and every resturant the kids wanted to go to .. I was very happy with that !!
> 
> We are doing the dining program at the beach club with 4 day park hoppers .. we will be there for 6 days but I want to enjoy the pool the day we get there and the day we leave !! I am so happy that this is going to be booked soon going to talk to the travel agent ( family member ) by this weekend !! Thanks for the input guys !


 
OMG must throw that figure (which would more than cover all my travel in 1 year lol) out to DH next time he says we spend too much on vacations!  My hobby is wrangling enough vacations as to covering 4 weeks-i'm up to 3 but everybody is different & if you're happy, then you've gotten a great dealenjoy your trip! 

hey coach glad ur not treading water

humpty hump all


----------



## minniejack

Mac...gotta disagree---we loved Yacht club--just way more relaxed and didn't seem as crowded.  But then again, if you are there for a sweet 16, then maybe the Beach would be the way to go.  Keep looking for a pin or call Disney to see if maybe there is a better pin than free dining in your name.  My August pin for last year with a 40% of Club level room at Yacht club was cheaper than the free dining discount. Enjoyed just popping in to grab some drinks, wine and liquor. We still ate full sit down dinners at all the expensive places Disney offers, including 2 b-day cakes.  Yachtsman and Narcoosees were simply wonderful for b-day celebrations--special menus--really made you feel special.  Dining with Imagineer was fun for their b-day too.  Special souvenir plate and picture in addition to the great chat and the most fantabulous meal ever at the Brown Derby--4 hrs and worth every penny.  

Both share the same pool.  We used the gym a lot and Yacht was a little closer to it and when you come out of the Yacht you walk straight to the ferry and you get picked up first for the bus--there was always a TON of people waiting to board the bus at Beach club and tons of little ones.  

 Note to self:  Always remember to turn off the oven. 

This is just way worse than imaginable.  The cleaners and the insurance guys were here to check out the place yesterday.  Now if it had been water, they'd have started immediately, but since its just toxic smoke, we gotta inhale the stuff.  Anyways, since it's a protein based smoke, all the work that I did from sun up to sun down Sunday was for naught.  Now that was a work out too.  They have to fog the house with an enzyme, then come back the next day with an ozone machine.  CLEAN every single item we have--take things and put them in special machines. The duct work needs sealed and cleaned. I had to pitch any food that had been out--including what was in the cupboard and pack up clothes for a week so they can clean it we can have something to wear.    

Sigh. The list just continues...it'll take about a full month.  This is not how I pictured us spending the bonus and I haven't even paid my last installment on the construction.

I'm doubling up our chlorella and spirulina--I swear they've helped this winter. Hopefully they'll help detox our systems.

On the upswing:  I get a new stove and microwave. And I get my house Super spring cleaned.


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> Keisha and Mac thanks for the info ... I am going to book the beach club !! *I am looking to spend under 10,000 for 4 people *since that is what it would have cost me for a sweet 16 here ... and that is a cheap party doing lots of work myself !! LOL .. Yes I live in NYC and everything here is expensive !!  I did do Universal three years ago for under 7,000 for 4 and that was the works .. HRH Club with all the tickets and every resturant the kids wanted to go to .. I was very happy with that !!
> 
> We are doing the dining program at the beach club with 4 day park hoppers .. we will be there for 6 days but I want to enjoy the pool the day we get there and the day we leave !! I am so happy that this is going to be booked soon going to talk to the travel agent ( family member ) by this weekend !!  Thanks for the input guys !


*Wow and I thought when we spent $3500.00 to $4000.00 was high *


----------



## coastermom

keishashadow said:


> OMG must throw that figure (which would more than cover all my travel in 1 year lol) out to DH next time he says we spend too much on vacations!  My hobby is wrangling enough vacations as to covering 4 weeks-i'm up to 3 but everybody is different & if you're happy, then you've gotten a great dealenjoy your trip!
> 
> hey coach glad ur not treading water
> 
> humpty hump all



LOL .. I live in NYC there is nothing cheap here !! NOTHING not even the freaking subway is cheap anymore ... 

We have friends that have spent up to 50,000 on parties for their kids Sweet 16 .. the parties are insane .. I feel that the trip is so much better and longer . The cost is alot because we are flipping the bill for everyone who is going on the trip . Carzy I know but so worth not dealing with Sweet 16 Party Drama .. these girls plan them like they are weddings here . Right down to the people who sit with them at the dais table ... Yup it is insane ...

I would love to do it the cheapest I can get but I want to do the dining because one girl we are taking really doesnt have the money to do it unless we do the dining . I wanted them to pay for their food but the mom is really struggling and I figured my DD really wants her to come so I would bite the big one and pay up ! Yes I am a sucker for my kids ....We just want her to have a good time and enjoy the trip as we did it for the older one so we have to offer it to the younger one too !! With that said glad my third was a boy !!! LOL 

Have a great day everyone off to get the house in order  and shop since I have no  work this week WHOOO Time off is great !!


----------



## tinydancer09

minniejack said:


> M
> Note to self:  Always remember to turn off the oven.
> 
> This is just way worse than imaginable.  The cleaners and the insurance guys were here to check out the place yesterday.  Now if it had been water, they'd have started immediately, but since its just toxic smoke, we gotta inhale the stuff.  Anyways, since it's a protein based smoke, all the work that I did from sun up to sun down Sunday was for naught.  Now that was a work out too.  They have to fog the house with an enzyme, then come back the next day with an ozone machine.  CLEAN every single item we have--take things and put them in special machines. The duct work needs sealed and cleaned. I had to pitch any food that had been out--including what was in the cupboard and pack up clothes for a week so they can clean it we can have something to wear.
> 
> Sigh. The list just continues...it'll take about a full month.  This is not how I pictured us spending the bonus and I haven't even paid my last installment on the construction.
> 
> I'm doubling up our chlorella and spirulina--I swear they've helped this winter. Hopefully they'll help detox our systems.
> 
> On the upswing:  I get a new stove and microwave. And I get my house Super spring cleaned.[/SIZE]



 I dont have words... I hope this new stove as a "I've been on WAY to long" timer.


----------



## tinydancer09

coastermom said:


> Keisha and Mac thanks for the info ... I am going to book the beach club !! I am looking to spend under *10,000* for 4 people since that is what it would have cost me for a sweet 16 here ... and that is a cheap party doing lots of work myself !! LOL .. Yes I live in NYC and everything here is expensive !!  I did do Universal three years ago for under 7,000 for 4 and that was the works .. HRH Club with all the tickets and every resturant the kids wanted to go to .. I was very happy with that !!
> 
> We are doing the dining program at the beach club with 4 day park hoppers .. we will be there for 6 days but I want to enjoy the pool the day we get there and the day we leave !! I am so happy that this is going to be booked soon going to talk to the travel agent ( family member ) by this weekend !!  Thanks for the input guys !



 if only I had that kind of money 
We're saving up for an entire year and looking to stay under $1500 with room, tickets, and food for 5 days for 2 people.


----------



## Coach81

coastermom said:


> Morning Homies !!
> 
> Still looking for deals  but I am stuck on Beach Club !!
> 
> another day of no work for me that means I am off all week !!  First time in the last three months !
> 
> Have a great day !!



*We LOVE THE BEACH CLUB!!!  We stayed there a few Christmas ago.. it was Fantastic!!!*


keishashadow said:


> OMG must throw that figure (which would more than cover all my travel in 1 year lol) out to DH next time he says we spend too much on vacations!  My hobby is wrangling enough vacations as to covering 4 weeks-i'm up to 3 but everybody is different & if you're happy, then you've gotten a great dealenjoy your trip!
> 
> hey coach glad ur not treading water
> 
> humpty hump all



*So far, so good.. but they say the worst is coming... I pray we are not too affected....*


coastermom said:


> LOL .. I live in NYC there is nothing cheap here !! NOTHING not even the freaking subway is cheap anymore ...
> 
> We have friends that have spent up to 50,000 on parties for their kids Sweet 16 .. the parties are insane .. I feel that the trip is so much better and longer . The cost is alot because we are flipping the bill for everyone who is going on the trip . Carzy I know but so worth not dealing with Sweet 16 Party Drama .. these girls plan them like they are weddings here . Right down to the people who sit with them at the dais table ... Yup it is insane ...
> 
> I would love to do it the cheapest I can get but I want to do the dining because one girl we are taking really doesnt have the money to do it unless we do the dining . I wanted them to pay for their food but the mom is really struggling and I figured my DD really wants her to come so I would bite the big one and pay up ! Yes I am a sucker for my kids ....We just want her to have a good time and enjoy the trip as we did it for the older one so we have to offer it to the younger one too !! With that said glad my third was a boy !!! LOL
> 
> Have a great day everyone off to get the house in order  and shop since I have no  work this week WHOOO Time off is great !!



NO fair.. how are you off all week!!!  OH well.. we only have about 8 days left of school and then we headin' back to USF!!!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, time to take out the trash, pay the bills & hope some $$$ are leftover to buy groceries

DS _finally_ decided he wants to have a grad party after all.  At this late date only places left in area are mid July. i'm pricing out small venues & waiting impatiently for call backs but certainly not going to whine after reading the prices in NYC!  

mj good to look on the bright side.  Is insurance co making u throw out all the food in your pantry?  After the water damage we had to toss everything out that wasn't frozen or refrigerated, even the canned goods.  Nice thing was they paid a per diem for 'takeout' while the restoration company ripped apart kitchen ceiling & floor.


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> LOL .. I live in NYC there is nothing cheap here !! NOTHING not even the freaking subway is cheap anymore ...
> 
> We have friends that have spent up to 50,000 on parties for their kids Sweet 16 .. the parties are insane .. I feel that the trip is so much better and longer . The cost is alot because we are flipping the bill for everyone who is going on the trip . Carzy I know but so worth not dealing with Sweet 16 Party Drama .. these girls plan them like they are weddings here . Right down to the people who sit with them at the dais table ... Yup it is insane ...
> 
> I would love to do it the cheapest I can get but I want to do the dining because one girl we are taking really doesnt have the money to do it unless we do the dining . I wanted them to pay for their food but the mom is really struggling and I figured my DD really wants her to come so I would bite the big one and pay up ! Yes I am a sucker for my kids ....We just want her to have a good time and enjoy the trip as we did it for the older one so we have to offer it to the younger one too !! With that said glad my third was a boy !!! LOL



i have 4 boys.

thank you
thank you
thank you

whew...................


even with the higher car insurance, i am still getting off cheaper...


----------



## coastermom

Coach .. I am off because I am only still a sub .. I had a good three month run as a full time position but the girl I was in for came back !.. I kind of miss those kids already ... LOL I know it is nutty !! 

Happy to report that I now have another adult going to WDW with me !!  I am very happy that my sister is going to come with me !! It is so going to be a great trip now !! IT was great before but it is even better now !!! 


Keisha ... .. This is a very expensive place to live ... Hence the trip instead of the party ! I just had a party for 30 at my house and the food along was over 500 ... That was just food , no cake , cookies or anything else that I had . I have to say I would not leave here but it is very expensive .. Just paid for prom ... 350 for the dinner and DJ / Festivities at the hall .. then limo money I think it was another 300 or so and the cruise after the prom was another 150 ... not including dress 325 and shoes .. LOL I guess that is why I must find that full time job soon huh .. at least college will be cheaper then the Catholic HS she has been in LOL 

Hope all who are affected by the water and crazy storms are getting the help they need !! ... Why is there no fund rasier for these people ?? Why in our own backyard when we need help there is no money being collected but when an earthquake or some other disaster hits else where there are people every where looking for MY MONEY !! .. OK my rant is now over I just had to get that out !! 

Night all !


----------



## Coach81

Coastermom- Good for you... and that says something about you that you miss the kids.. awesome...

Forecasters say up to 5 feet of water around my house within the next two weeks.. We are hoping and praying that the house doesn't flood... we shall see..

Great timing as we are supposed to leave for USF just as the flood arrives...


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone, just checking in to see how everyones doing.

Coach, I hope the water stays away for you. There is nothing like worrying about that stuff on a trip let alone the aftermath.


----------



## Bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> if only I had that kind of money
> We're saving up for an entire year and looking to stay under $1500 with room, tickets, and food for 5 days for 2 people.



Yes, that type of money is crazy. When we were younger with out our son we used to budget well under $1000 for Orlando trips. Now they seem to run about $2000-$3000 for a week onsite. Hey but they are great memories!


----------



## keishashadow

spend the day wisely nwa ha ha ha ha

coach do you have flood insurance?

coastermom - im hoping to bring in the entire grad party including the venue & open bar for adults for that amount. Nothing fancy, I'll be mostly 'self catering' with side dishes & desserts _hopefully brought by family_ & i'll buy a couple 6 foot hoagies, munchies & bring pop & the cake. Then make roasters full of whatever strikes me, probably rigatoni, pigs in the blanket maybe haluski (yep we're ethnic types) along with chicken wings & pizza bought from the bar. 

Hold onto your hat for the price: for a private party room for 5 hours - a 2 level affair with pool table, juke box & dance floor - is $125 with $50 back toward food/booze if we don't break anything.. Bottled beer is only $2.50, mixed drinks the same! Owner's throwing in cups, plates, plastic silverware & napkins in the price. I may start holding my family holiday dinners there lol


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> spend the day wisely nwa ha ha ha ha
> 
> coach do you have flood insurance?
> 
> coastermom - im hoping to bring in the entire grad party including the venue & open bar for adults for that amount. Nothing fancy, I'll be mostly 'self catering' with side dishes & desserts _hopefully brought by family_ & i'll buy a couple 6 foot hoagies, munchies & bring pop & the cake. Then make roasters full of whatever strikes me, probably rigatoni, pigs in the blanket maybe haluski (yep we're ethnic types) along with chicken wings & pizza bought from the bar.
> 
> Hold onto your hat for the price: for a private party room for 5 hours - a 2 level affair with pool table, juke box & dance floor - is $125 with $50 back toward food/booze if we don't break anything.. Bottled beer is only $2.50, mixed drinks the same! Owner's throwing in cups, plates, plastic silverware & napkins in the price. I may start holding my family holiday dinners there lol



Thats an awesome price.


----------



## macraven

you should go into catering....


----------



## coastermom

keishashadow said:


> spend the day wisely nwa ha ha ha ha
> 
> coach do you have flood insurance?
> 
> coastermom - im hoping to bring in the entire grad party including the venue & open bar for adults for that amount. Nothing fancy, I'll be mostly 'self catering' with side dishes & desserts _hopefully brought by family_ & i'll buy a couple 6 foot hoagies, munchies & bring pop & the cake. Then make roasters full of whatever strikes me, probably rigatoni, pigs in the blanket maybe haluski (yep we're ethnic types) along with chicken wings & pizza bought from the bar.
> 
> Hold onto your hat for the price: for a private party room for 5 hours - a 2 level affair with pool table, juke box & dance floor - is $125 with $50 back toward food/booze if we don't break anything.. Bottled beer is only $2.50, mixed drinks the same! Owner's throwing in cups, plates, plastic silverware & napkins in the price. I may start holding my family holiday dinners there lol



 WHere do you live ?? I need to move there !! LOL That is a great price !! ENJOY


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH ALL ...


----------



## macraven

keisha and bonny, i love the way you two decorate the thread.


friday the 13th is kewl.......


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH ALL ...



Best. Picture. EVER!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, BTW, I used the "Dave's DVC Request" rental site that's on here on a whim, and now get to stay at a savannah view studio at AKV Kidani. It was $70 less than what I would have spent for it booking it through Disney, and only $20 more than the water view I would have gotten if I didn't get the studio. Its only one night, but its one of my dream resorts (now to do Poly and Cont.). So....yay me!


----------



## tink20

...sittin here with DS watching all the Looney Toon shows that he recorded on the DVR on the "BIG" tv, its just the two of us here tonight, so he is quite happy....he finally gets the "BIG" tv

My pup is recovering from surgery.  She is much better today, than she was when I picked her up yesterday.  But its so hard to keep her from getting excited, playing and jumping on the furniture, she just wants to go outside and run around in the backyard, but can't for a week.

Y'all have a great weekend!

Someone must have took Pooh's honeypot.


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH ALL ...


*Thats awsome Jason Pooh *


----------



## tinydancer09

I would say Friday the 13 was pretty good. The only bad thing that happened is it took my sister 2 extra hours to leave town and our porch furniture nearly flew off the deck! Its always fun to have to go chase down that stuff and pin it to the wall when the florida thunderstorms pop up. But what can I say, it ended at the beach so this is a good friday the 13 indeed.


----------



## Coach81

Bluer101 said:


> Good morning everyone, just checking in to see how everyones doing.
> 
> Coach, I hope the water stays away for you. There is nothing like worrying about that stuff on a trip let alone the aftermath.



Thank you, Bluer.. we do as well.. we are crossing our fingers and praying here..



keishashadow said:


> coach do you have flood insurance?
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Yes we do, Keisha...thank God!!!


----------



## coastermom

So how many of you guys have ever stayed at the Beach Club in WDW ? Tell me how good / bad it is PLEASE !! Booking today or Sunday !! 
Have a great day everyone off to Baseball all day !!


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> WHere do you live ?? I need to move there !! LOL That is a great price !! ENJOY


 
the burbs of Pittsburgh, i've give u another giggle (knowing what my bud paid for a house 1 block from beach in montauk that i'd call a true-fixer upper as in gut it to the frame eek)...you can buy an older 2 BR home that's solid but needs some updating, in good area here in the $70 - $90K range;.  The next town up river is in the top 5 for PA though for income & same houses have a 2 or 3 in front of them...location, location. 

andy - congrats on crossing off a hotel on your travel bucket list!

tink20 is ur pup wearing one of those elizabethian collars? 

bonny - u r brave, i posted that pic on another site it's so funny, but afraid the Pooh would hit the fan if it wafted over to the non-darkside.

good day all, im getting blonde-r this afternoon


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

the temps are in the 40's where i live.

i hate cold weather.

tomorrow isn't going to be any better.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> the temps are in the 40's where i live.
> 
> i hate cold weather.
> 
> tomorrow isn't going to be any better.



We have a few beach house openings this week for CHEAP. you should just high tail to down to Florida!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> bonny - u r brave, i posted that pic on another site it's so funny, but afraid the Pooh would hit the fan if it wafted over to the non-darkside.


 isn't that the truth ... having a sense of humor over there is forbidden 



macraven said:


> the temps are in the 40's where i live.
> 
> i hate cold weather.
> 
> tomorrow isn't going to be any better.


We finally have some great weather - it's been between 16°C and 21°C over the past few days and more to come (that's about 61°F-70°F for you non-metric peeps)

... oh and only *4 days, 17 hours* until our plane leaves


----------



## tinydancer09

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> isn't that the truth ... having a sense of humor over there is forbidden
> 
> 
> We finally have some great weather - it's been between 16°C and 21°C over the past few days and more to come (that's about 61°F-70°F for you non-metric peeps)
> 
> ... oh and only *4 days, 17 hours* until our plane leaves



Let me know if anyone in your party doesnt want to go.. I am very small and compact.. I also clean and do tricks.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> isn't that the truth ... having a sense of humor over there is forbidden
> 
> 
> We finally have some great weather - it's been between 16°C and 21°C over the past few days and more to come (that's about 61°F-70°F for you non-metric peeps)
> 
> ... oh and only *4 days, 17 hours* until our plane leaves




i think all the homies here should use bonny's pooh, without the pot, in our siggies........
i really do!
it is adorable beyond words!
and pooh is one of my favorites, right next to tiger.

bonny, after you leave home, the cold front might hit canada.....
just sayin'

we had 74 degrees on tues, then 71 on wed.
come early 5:30 am thursday morning 
it was the last warm temp of the day.

temps went to 47 for the high.
friday was the pits and today is no better.

and it is still raining.
i was gonna plant flowers this weekend but can't.

on a good note, it is now 75 degrees inside my house.
i turned the heat gauge up last night.
i use my furnace more than the a/c i bought last year.

have a great trip in florida.
i know you and lee will bring back great pictures.


----------



## Coach81

coastermom said:


> So how many of you guys have ever stayed at the Beach Club in WDW ? Tell me how good / bad it is PLEASE !! Booking today or Sunday !!
> Have a great day everyone off to Baseball all day !!



Stayed.. LOVED IT!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

think I'm behind a bit


----------



## tink20

keishashadow said:


> tink20 is ur pup wearing one of those elizabethian collars?



 No, thank goodness, she would go crazy if she had to wear that, she isn't messing with the incission, she just misses running outside, and jumping up into my bed.  



macraven said:


> the temps are in the 40's where i live.
> 
> i hate cold weather.
> 
> tomorrow isn't going to be any better.



 Hope it gets warmer soon 



bubba's mom said:


> think I'm behind a bit



 Just wanted to tell you, I found your wonderful and detailed instructions for the shortcut form PBH thru HRH to get to the parks, I printed them out...thank you! 

 Coach hope you guys are spared from the flood waters and that you all have a great trip!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... the packing has started ... *3 days, 18 hours *until our plane takes off!!

... and not to worry _*Mac* _  we'll take tons of pics ... especially since I have a new lens this trip  ... if you can remember your password and log onto Facebook while we're gone, we are planning on posting updates and pics so it'll be like you're right there with us  

and if anyone wants to follow along and we're not friends on FB, just send me a request


----------



## Coach81

Flood update- Some people further up and west of us have lost their homes.. it is very sad...luckily they have all evacuated already...

For us the critical times are still several days away.. we won't start seeing any water for up to 6 days from now.. not knowing is the toughest...


----------



## keishashadow

coach heard predicitons of 15 ft flood waters

bonny, it's right around the corner now! are you packed yet?



tinydancer09 said:


> Let me know if anyone in your party doesnt want to go.. *I am very small and compact.. I also clean and do tricks.*


do u do windows?



bubba's mom said:


> think I'm behind a bit


 
OMG it's like an elvis sighting

mac my furnace has been off for a month, 40's wow

tink20 - poor doggie going stir crazy.  i had to go out in storm today, crawl under the low portion of my deck (which is now on to-do list to get the lattice up asap) & drag in my sopping wet dog.  nothing like that wet dog smell


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> do u do windows?



For disney world/universal YES! As long as it's paid.. if I have to clean and PAY then no. But I will warn you- I am VERY short... so you may have to sit down to enjoy the clean windows



Coach81 said:


> Flood update- Some people further up and west of us have lost their homes.. it is very sad...luckily they have all evacuated already...
> 
> For us the critical times are still several days away.. we won't start seeing any water for up to 6 days from now.. not knowing is the toughest...



My thoughts go out to your family. I hope all goes well and all this worrying is for nothing!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> think I'm behind a bit



glad you're back!




keishashadow said:


> coach heard predicitons of 15 ft flood waters
> 
> 
> 
> mac my furnace has been off for a month, 40's wow



it's 1:18 am and raining........42 degrees and later in this day, not much better.........
but with the furnace on it is a nice 70 inside the house...


----------



## Coach81

tinydancer09 said:


> My thoughts go out to your family. I hope all goes well and all this worrying is for nothing!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies and coach you and your family stay safe *


----------



## keishashadow

uh oh, my GD apparently is a beiber fan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSHEYmNON5o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> uh oh, my GD apparently is a beiber fan
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSHEYmNON5o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


*Oh no *


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> uh oh, my GD apparently is a beiber fan
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSHEYmNON5o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 Would give a whole new meaning to "robbing the cradle"

Oh beiber, stop breakin young girl's hearts!


----------



## macraven

those bieber fans really start early..........i guess her mama is a fan too!

*so cute.*


Coach, have you, your family and community in my prayers that the floods will not hit you and your area.
go on your vacation and don't think twice about back home.


bonny is closer to her trip to the motherland.
wonder if she will sleep the next two nights.......
no one sleeps well prior to a great trip.

hi ya St Lawrence.
hope you are doing fine.


----------



## schumigirl

Coach................hope you continue to stay safe and dry 


Feel a bit bad complaining about our cold weather when folks are getting it bad in other places. But............it`s sooooooooo cold here, we`ve had our central heating on for last few days. I don`t like cold. It`s also raining, grey and miserable.

Justin Bieber........... 

My smilies have been moved around!!!


Been watching the jury selection in the Casey Anthony case online. One of the potential jurors has just been asked if he had ever been to Orlando and he said he had been to HHN`s a few times. It`s quite fascinating to watch the selection process. Lots and lots of questions to potential jurors.

The judge seems a cool guy..........quite funny at times.

So that`s something else for me to pass the time watching    With the time difference it`s ideal as it starts here 2pm.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> those bieber fans really start early..........i guess her mama is a fan too!
> 
> *so cute.*
> 
> 
> Coach, have you, your family and community in my prayers that the floods will not hit you and your area.
> go on your vacation and don't think twice about back home.
> 
> 
> bonny is closer to her trip to the motherland.
> wonder if she will sleep the next two nights.......
> no one sleeps well prior to a great trip.
> 
> hi ya St Lawrence.
> hope you are doing fine.


*Doing fine Mac but will be doing better once my short trip to Orlando gets here *


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Coach................hope you continue to stay safe and dry
> 
> 
> Feel a bit bad complaining about our cold weather when folks are getting it bad in other places. But............it`s sooooooooo cold here, we`ve had our central heating on for last few days. I don`t like cold. It`s also raining, grey and miserable.
> 
> Justin Bieber...........
> 
> My smilies have been moved around!!!
> 
> 
> Been watching the jury selection in the Casey Anthony case online. One of the potential jurors has just been asked if he had ever been to Orlando and he said he had been to HHN`s a few times. It`s quite fascinating to watch the selection process. Lots and lots of questions to potential jurors.
> 
> The judge seems a cool guy..........quite funny at times.
> 
> So that`s something else for me to pass the time watching    With the time difference it`s ideal as it starts here 2pm.



I wish it was cooler here in the south. If it makes you feel better I just got out of the pool. Its about 90 here.


----------



## Bluer101

Coach, Been watching the news today and really hope the floods miss your house.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I wish it was cooler here in the south. If it makes you feel better I just got out of the pool. Its about 90 here.





my back is turned.



twist that knife one more time.....





i turned our furnace up to 75.
any higher in the house and i'll be in shorts ............



Carole, i was watching the jury selection too this morning!
 i found it very interesting.


yea, the person says they have been to hhn............what a hoot.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Doing fine Mac but will be doing better once my short trip to Orlando gets here *



have you thought about doing a yard sale for extra moola?
i recycle the cans and bottles for extra cash.
it ususally is about $18. each time i take stuff in.

i always use that extra money for anything that catches my eye during hhn.


----------



## keishashadow

re DiL liking the beibi'll file it under don't ask, don't tell type of thing

re the jury selection, both sides are trying to ferret out what they feel are detrimental but i was shocked to see how many potential jurors wanted to be involved to line their pockets w/movie or book deal...they have nothing on the HHN ghouls


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> have you thought about doing a yard sale for extra moola?
> i recycle the cans and bottles for extra cash.
> it ususally is about $18. each time i take stuff in.
> 
> i always use that extra money for anything that catches my eye during hhn.


*yea we have been cutting back and so far we have food money and $400  in spending money and hoping by the time we go in july the spending money will be up to $800 or more cause DW likes to get almost everyone she knows something from universal *


----------



## keishashadow

get ur now icecold HHN trip report update here posts 65 - 67

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41136074&posted=1#post41136074

stl u married a sweetie


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> get ur now icecold HHN trip report update here posts 65 - 67
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41136074&posted=1#post41136074
> 
> stl u married a sweetie


*Yea she is a sweetie but have to keep her away from the spinner rings cause she only bought herself 2 last year and one the year before *


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> get ur now icecold HHN trip report update here posts 65 - 67
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41136074&posted=1#post41136074



i see you got the back side of me in two of your pics.

it looks like i have a big butt.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i see you got the back side of me in two of your pics.
> 
> it looks like i have a big butt.


 
u r kidding right?  wanna trade?  i'll throw in a couple of old fastpasses to sweeten the deal

stl i have no idea what a spinner ring is?  i'm into bling, what am i missing?

primary election day here, vote early, vote often


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> u r kidding right?  wanna trade?  i'll throw in a couple of old fastpasses to sweeten the deal
> 
> stl i have no idea what a spinner ring is?  i'm into bling, what am i missing?
> 
> primary election day here, vote early, vote often


*Best way I could describe it is it looks like a wedding ring with a smaller ring over top of it and the small ring spins and they cut your name or initals in the small ring and I actually have one too that she begged me to get last year *


----------



## bubba's mom

tink20 said:


> Just wanted to tell you, I found your wonderful and detailed instructions for the shortcut form PBH thru HRH to get to the parks, I printed them out...thank you!



you're welcome.



keishashadow said:


> OMG it's like an elvis sighting



 that's me...nothin but a hound dog! 



macraven said:


> glad you're back!



i been around....think I need cliff notes tho 

and...what the heck happened?  how come the only color you can "click" on is "black"?  I have to type my darkorchid in   I don't like that! 

 to everyone!


----------



## Bluer101

bubba's mom said:


> and...what the heck happened?  how come the only color you can "click" on is "black"?  I have to type my darkorchid in



Its been that way for a few months now, can't figure it out.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> I wish it was cooler here in the south. If it makes you feel better I just got out of the pool. Its about 90 here.



Oh man..................really????? So not fair   (Glad for you though) We made 50 today if we were lucky.

I am so addicted to this jury selection process   I do not like that Baez guy.

They`re just about to break for quick lunch and I`ve got a friend coming round for dinner.................I`m going to miss the rest of it tonight!!!!!! Told the family when the trial starts for real........there may be a lot of takeouts being purchased due to the time difference between us. Sad I know.

I am loving this judge though.

Off to read Keisha`s update


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> I wish it was cooler here in the south. If it makes you feel better I just got out of the pool. Its about 90 here.



It got down to the high 50s last night in south GA. I was driving home from the beach with my sunroof open and had to turn the heater on!... I know I know- why didn't I just shut the sunroof...


----------



## tink20

Yesterday and today broke record lows it was 47 degrees this morning, last week tied record high, 90 degrees, our weather here in AL, never stays the same.  Usually it rains a lot, but we are in a minor drought right now.  Back to the 90s and high humidity later this week..boo!  Today is beautiful!

few more days, and I can let the pup run around outside.

Kids have 5 more days of school. Our trip is getter closer, I even had a dream I was there last night 

ps: might get to go to the motherland in Feb. (never been during a slow season, I hope it works out)


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all! Good week so far. Went to see Cabaret again Sunday, took the day off Monday, and also won 2 tickets to go see "9 to 5 the Musical" here in town tomorrow night! Yay!!

141 days to go


----------



## coastermom

So I did it !! Booked my trip to WDW in Aug !!


----------



## tinydancer09

coastermom said:


> So I did it !! Booked my trip to WDW in Aug !!





Congrats! Can't wait to book mine in the next couple of months!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just popping in to say hi  ...

Busy day today getting last minute things done (groceries for my mom who is taking care of our critters while we're gone, bank to get US $$$, finishing laundry, etc) ... 

2 more sleeps ... or as Lee says 1 1/2 as we usually don't sleep much the night before.

... this time it's even worse as our plane leaves 2 hours earlier (6:00 am rather than 8:00 am) so we need to be out of the house and on the road to the airport by 3:15 am at the latest (airport is about 52 km (or for you non-metric peeps 32 miles) from our house), and, because our flight is considered an "international" flight we need to be there no later than 2 hours before hand ... so I doubt we'll get much sleep on Wednesday night, especially having to be up by 2:30 am 

This will be us on the plane


----------



## macraven

that may be so bonny, but you will be at the mouse land 2 hours earlier than ususal.

you can check in to club poly and enjoy the snacks there....

have a great trip.

wave out the window when you go over chi town........

this message will be repeated after bonny and lee's take off.........


----------



## Coach81

Hello everyone... as has been commented on.. it has been very cool down here in South Louisiana the last few days... it has been a blessing as we are right in the middle of Spring Football.  

Flood is still on it's way, but thanks to a long drought the ground seems to be "soaking it up" a bit more than was expected.  It is still supposed to get to our neck of the woods over the next few days.. I will keep you all posted..

Only 6 more days until we are back in Universal Studios Florida!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## Bluer101

Coach81 said:


> Hello everyone... as has been commented on.. it has been very cool down here in South Louisiana the last few days... it has been a blessing as we are right in the middle of Spring Football.
> 
> Flood is still on it's way, but thanks to a long drought the ground seems to be "soaking it up" a bit more than was expected.  It is still supposed to get to our neck of the woods over the next few days.. I will keep you all posted..
> 
> Only 6 more days until we are back in Universal Studios Florida!!!



Please keep us posted.

We are 7 days till universal.


----------



## coastermom

Coach .. Keep DRY !! And keep us posted !! Wish you lots of luck ! 

Bonny .. Have a great time ... Really looking forward to our trip in Aug now !! 

So never did Disney Dine plan but it is "free" with our package ... booked some ADR's and now all we need it the air fare !! out of NY / NJ .. the prices are .. Crazy !! LOL 

Hope all is good with everyone .. 

The weather here is rain rain and more rain ! Looking forward to a day of SUN this weekend !!


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> Hello everyone... as has been commented on.. it has been very cool down here in South Louisiana the last few days... it has been a blessing as we are right in the middle of Spring Football.
> 
> Flood is still on it's way, but thanks to a long drought the ground seems to be "soaking it up" a bit more than was expected.  It is still supposed to get to our neck of the woods over the next few days.. I will keep you all posted..
> 
> Only 6 more days until we are back in Universal Studios Florida!!!





i hope and pray that the flooding doesn't get that far.

i saw on the news that the barge traffic is very limited now in hopes it won't swell and break thru the levees.

are you driving or flying to orlando?

*5 more wake ups* for 
Coach and the family.......


----------



## macraven

Where is *DONALD DUCK 52*...........



??????????????????????????????????????





MIA list is beginning....


----------



## Mad Hattered

I'm around....just been really busy.  We booked a 7 day cruise for November so I've been messing around with excursions and whatnot.

Hope Coach and Bonny and Tink (and everyone else I loathe right now for having upcoming trips) have a great time!!!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> I'm around....just been really busy.  We booked a 7 day cruise for November so I've been messing around with excursions and whatnot.
> 
> Hope Coach and Bonny and Tink (and everyone else I loathe right now for having upcoming trips) have a great time!!!



*YOU* were number 2 on the MIA list.

tanx for posting.



yea, so many homies are going soon to the darkside.
_i'm turning green also........._


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon homies!  

Coach, I hope everything goes great with your trip and you don't need a rowboat to get back.  (seriously, you and yours will be in my prayers)

To everyone else with upcoming trips, have a wonderful time and drink a Butterbeer for me.

I thought about a last minute trip before our APs expire next week...but then I looked at gas prices  and re-thought.  

Its been cold this week in our neck of the woods...my heater came on this morning.


----------



## RAPstar

I realized the down side to my new jobs is hearing about everyone's wonderful trips they are taking soon.....while I have to wait till October.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... checked in online - printed boarding passes ... 16 hours and our flight leaves!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... checked in online - printed boarding passes ... 16 hours and our flight leaves!!!



Have a lapu lapu for me! Not that you won't if I didn't ask, lol.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Have a lapu lapu for me! Not that you won't if I didn't ask, lol.


Of course! ... and I have my spork packed to scrape out the awesome pineappley goodness that is left behind when the booze is gone


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... checked in online - printed boarding passes ... 16 hours and our flight leaves!!!


 
have a great trip

mh - hmmmph, u mention a cruise but don't dish on the details, what's up with that?

Today was DS's senior class award's ceremony @ school _he done good_!  Awards: Scholarship from high school alumni association, the President's Education Award for Outstanding Academic Excellence and he broke school record for overall academic scholarship total ($435,000) too bad he can't lump the individual awards together.


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... checked in online - printed boarding passes ... 16 hours and our flight leaves!!!


*Have a great time *


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> have a great trip
> 
> mh - hmmmph, u mention a cruise but don't dish on the details, what's up with that?
> 
> Today was DS's senior class award's ceremony @ school _he done good_!  Awards: Scholarship from high school alumni association, the President's Education Award for Outstanding Academic Excellence and he broke school record for overall academic scholarship total ($435,000) too bad he can't lump the individual awards together.



Congrats! Thats exciting! Bet you're going to have a hard weekend coming up with graduation!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... checked in online - printed boarding passes ... 16 hours and our flight leaves!!!



Your loathe factor just increased greatly!!   Have a great time! Give us a review of the new Star Tours that should be open while you're there.


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> mh - hmmmph, u mention a cruise but don't dish on the details, what's up with that?



We're sailing on the Carnival Valor out of Miami.  We are hitting Cayman, Cozumel, Belize and Roatan.  This will be my 7th cruise and Dana's 3rd.  We like Carnival because, for one, it's cheap.  We got an aft balcony on the Verandah deck. Our friends are in the room next door so we can join the balconies.  We did a similar set up (exact same location on our last cruise together) when we did the Barbados, St Lucia, Dominica, St Thomas and Puerto Rico route.

Dana is a certified scuba diver so she is making me get certified before we go so I can enjoy swimming with something that can eat me.  Sounds like a blast!


----------



## macraven

just remember MH, fish are our friends........




bonLee, guess you are getting some sleep right now.

you'll be on your way soon.

not many hours left.


----------



## Coach81

Morning gang.. things are still good down here.. flood is supposed to be near us by the end of Friday.. this weekend will be critical.. many have lost their homes.. Some had no insurance and do not know what they are going to do.. it is a very sad situation...

Hopefully we will not be directly affected... and we send our thoughts and prayers to those who are.. this weekend and right before we leave for USF is the critical times...


----------



## Bluer101

Coach81 said:


> Morning gang.. things are still good down here.. flood is supposed to be near us by the end of Friday.. this weekend will be critical.. many have lost their homes.. Some had no insurance and do not know what they are going to do.. it is a very sad situation...
> 
> Hopefully we will not be directly affected... and we send our thoughts and prayers to those who are.. this weekend and right before we leave for USF is the critical times...



Please keep us informed. Stay safe.


----------



## Bluer101

Mad Hattered said:


> We're sailing on the Carnival Valor out of Miami.  We are hitting Cayman, Cozumel, Belize and Roatan.  This will be my 7th cruise and Dana's 3rd.  We like Carnival because, for one, it's cheap.  We got an aft balcony on the Verandah deck. Our friends are in the room next door so we can join the balconies.  We did a similar set up (exact same location on our last cruise together) when we did the Barbados, St Lucia, Dominica, St Thomas and Puerto Rico route.
> 
> Dana is a certified scuba diver so she is making me get certified before we go so I can enjoy swimming with something that can eat me.  Sounds like a blast!



Enjoy your cruise!
We love Carnival also. The price is right for us. We were going to go this year but we decided on Universal again. Making plans for the end of this year or beginning of next. Its nice for us because we are so close to the ports.

I just went back and noticed you are going in November. We were thinking of either October or November also on the Valor. We will see.


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Congrats! Thats exciting! Bet you're going to have a hard weekend coming up with graduation!


 
thank yougraduation isn't until 6/3, we still have to survive his 18th birthday festivities over memorial day

im another carnival fan, long as you don't book an older ship they compare well & the offset in pricing allows me to overlook minor flaws. We just loved our aft wrap on the destiny. fyi, if anybody is military this  month u can book another 2 cabins for friends & family to sail with you...i've yet to open that can of wormsDH might just lock me in a closet.

garbage day conga line day


----------



## tink20

what's up homies?

Bonny, hope you guys have an awesome trip, looks like you are staying at the Poly, I would loooove to stay there, maybe in Feb (if we get to go then)

Keisha, your DS did great, you must be so proud (Happy early Bday to him),my DD will be a senior next year.  Do you think you will cry at graduation? I probably will next year (i am )

Coach, I hope you guys make it through this flood, and then go and have a relaxing and fun vacation. (and hope you don't get  on FJ)

My biggest worry for our upcoming trip, is DS and I getting motion sickness,  I have Bonine, so I hope that will work.


----------



## YukiPhnx

Hey guys. I woke up with a splitting headache and I can't figure out why.


----------



## RAPstar

YukiPhnx said:


> Hey guys. I woke up with a splitting headache and I can't figure out why.



Disney/Universal withdrawl. Or that's what I always blame mine on.....makes it an easy excuse to keep going!


----------



## tinydancer09

I also enjoy carnival but I have never done anything else. I have been going on them for 12 years while my parents have been cruising for 20. Thing have definitely changed over the years though. I remember feeling dressed down when I walked into the formal dining room in a homecoming style dress or not having something covering my shoulders.... Now I see people coming in nightly in shorts and blue jeans and them not saying anything to them. I mean, fine whatever I'll dress up and you do as you please, but sometimes I just wish it was what it used to be.

We have found going in the off seasons, Like hurricane season in Sept and Oct and  months like May help with this and you get the elder less rowdy crowds, but it's still not the same. I cannot wait til I can save up enough to try a disney cruise!!!


----------



## YukiPhnx

RAPstar said:


> Disney/Universal withdrawl. Or that's what I always blame mine on.....makes it an easy excuse to keep going!



Lol, great excuse! My next trip isn't until the end of Aug NEXT year. I'm gonna have this headache for a while...



tinydancer09 said:


> I also enjoy carnival but I have never done anything else. I have been going on them for 12 years while my parents have been cruising for 20. Thing have definitely changed over the years though. I remember feeling dressed down when I walked into the formal dining room in a homecoming style dress or not having something covering my shoulders.... Now I see people coming in nightly in shorts and blue jeans and them not saying anything to them. I mean, fine whatever I'll dress up and you do as you please, but sometimes I just wish it was what it used to be.
> 
> We have found going in the off seasons, Like hurricane season in Sept and Oct and  months like May help with this and you get the elder less rowdy crowds, but it's still not the same. I cannot wait til I can save up enough to try a disney cruise!!!



Hm....so you're a veteran Carnival cruiser? I've only ever been on RCCL and LOVE it, but Carnival's cruises are looking a lot more affordable for the time frame I want. Would you recommend it for a typical Western Caribb cruise?


----------



## keishashadow

tink20 said:


> Keisha, your DS did great, you must be so proud (Happy early Bday to him),my DD will be a senior next year. Do you think you will cry at graduation? I probably will next year (i am )
> 
> My biggest worry for our upcoming trip, is DS and I getting motion sickness, I have Bonine, so I hope that will work.


 
i have a stock of kleenex on hand, the waterworks will flow

have you tried the scopolamine patch?




YukiPhnx said:


> Hey guys. I woke up with a splitting headache and I can't figure out why.


 
get thee to a starbucksi just drained a carmel latte-yum, having a kid that works there helps my habit


----------



## YukiPhnx

keishashadow said:


> get thee to a starbucksi just drained a carmel latte-yum, having a kid that works there helps my habit



Mmm...caramel latte. I gotta try that out.


----------



## tinydancer09

Was having a pretty good day lounging around answering e-mails for work and decided to go into town and run errands. Boyfriend had my car so he came and picked me up and drive me into town... then BAM! Got smacked right into the back of! It wasnt THAT bad enough to make the guys breaks squeal and make a loud bang but my car is... okay i suppose. Can drive it no problem it's just cosmetic... but I JUST got the car in Feb. Police took a good 45 minutes to write up the report. 






We decided to continue into town and run errands anyways. Now Im back at home and my back is starting to hurt, not too bad just ache, and boyfriends shoulders are sore.  Oh well stuff happens! I think its a good excuse for a trip to the parks how about it?


----------



## YukiPhnx

tinydancer09 said:


> Was having a pretty good day lounging around answering e-mails for work and decided to go into town and run errands. Boyfriend had my car so he came and picked me up and drive me into town... then BAM! Got smacked right into the back of! It wasnt THAT bad enough to make the guys breaks squeal and make a loud bang but my car is... okay i suppose. Can drive it no problem it's just cosmetic... but I JUST got the car in Feb. Police took a good 45 minutes to write up the report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to continue into town and run errands anyways. Now Im back at home and my back is starting to hurt, not too bad just ache, and boyfriends shoulders are sore.  Oh well stuff happens! I think its a good excuse for a trip to the parks how about it?



Aw, that sucks!!! I was in a collision a couple of weeks back too.

At first when I saw the pic I thought, "Hey, cool lisence plate!" then realized you swirled it...of course.

It's too bad you didn't notice the pain after the collision...most people don't, but it's always good to be on the safe side by reporting some anyways. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## tinydancer09

YukiPhnx said:


> ]
> Hm....so you're a veteran Carnival cruiser? I've only ever been on RCCL and LOVE it, but Carnival's cruises are looking a lot more affordable for the time frame I want. Would you recommend it for a typical Western Caribb cruise?



My favorite ports were when we stopped in Key West, Cozumel and the private island for Carnival.  We left from Jacksonville, which is also my favorite port. 

I liked it because the private beach offered carnival drink boys for people on the beach, nature trails for the more adventurous and other things that we didnt look into. I liked Key West because it offered a day with cell service to check in at home and see how everything is. It also was a welcome presence to go explore the streets and sit at Margaritaville. 
Cozemel I have always loved because there is so much to do. There are shore excursions to the ruins, great shopping, and great bars. 

I also love caymen islands for sting ray excursions. Nassau bahamas is good for a few visits but we rarely get off the boat anymore. We also did a round around the Virgin Islands and loved it! but it was a LONG cruise and we kept losing each other on the boat... (There were 15 of us). 


Food isn't that great on the boats anymore. I love the lunch buffets and pizza bars but formal dinners just arent what they used to be. The portions were small and usually poorly cooked. But that could have just been a fluke, who knows. They used to be amazing! I think its how they're getting their prices down these days.


----------



## tinydancer09

YukiPhnx said:


> Aw, that sucks!!! I was in a collision a couple of weeks back too.
> 
> At first when I saw the pic I thought, "Hey, cool lisence plate!" then realized you swirled it...of course.
> 
> It's too bad you didn't notice the pain after the collision...most people don't, but it's always good to be on the safe side by reporting some anyways. Hope you feel better soon!



Thanks! I'm sure these few Ibprofen and a margaritaville homemade margarita will help


----------



## tink20

keisha, I'm going to use Bonine, I even bought Bonine for kids for DS. Also, bought ginger pills, ginger gum and motion ease (not a drug) I have Seabands, but probably not going to use them. (hope all this crap works )  I want to ride FJ right before closing, but I don't know if this will be possible, I don't want DS feeling bad for the day, if we ride first thing in the morning.  I haven't decided what my plan is yet. We are going to skip Simpsons and Storm Force Ac., and hoping Spiderman isn't too bad.

tinydancer  sorry about your fender bender


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

morning all!



tinydancer09 said:


> Thanks! I'm sure these few Ibprofen and a margaritaville homemade margarita will help


 
ole! usually sorer the next day, how u feeling?

tink20 we tend to not eat before riding the most agressive rides (after one of my kids had a 'protein spill' many years ago - yuck) then it seems acclimation sets inand we do an early lunch.  If the motion starts to get to you don't close your eyes - just makes it worse imo.  Find a fixed spot somewhere on the screen & stare @ it, seems to balance things back out.

mj's been missing, hope her house issues are working out

any weekend plans?  I have my imax tix bought for new POC tonightand road trip back up to erie for DSs' football game, DS #2 is singing the national anthem...i'd die of fright


----------



## coastermom

GOOD MORNING !! IT'S FRIDAY !! 

Long and busy week here DD 16 had her National Honor Soci. thing this week we are so proud of her ... 

DD19 has her last day of HS today ... Yes this long hard journey is over !! She has made us so proud !! Her boyfriends prom tonight then test next week and then graduation mass / awards night , then her prom and then graduation on the 4th .. I am going to need some tissues !! 

My son has baseball all the time I feel like I live for this sport now ..Always on the run 

Still looking for cheap air for our trip in Aug for the sweet 16 .. Cant wait to go !! 

Now I am off to plan a trip for the family to Cedar Point as my son is now tall enough for TTD and MF !!  


Hope everyone has a great weekend ~!


----------



## macraven

my turn to brag on my boys...

none of them did anything wrong.  none of them every went to jail.



_wait, only one out of 4 has been in jail._ 






morning all and congratulations to the outstanding work your kids have been acknowledge for at high school!!

it's always a wonderful moment to see that happen!

hope they continue down the same path and are successful


----------



## Bluer101

Congrats on all the graduating classes for 2011!

I have a few more years (9 to be exact) before my son is in that boat.

Getting excited, only 5 more days!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> my turn to brag on my boys...
> 
> none of them did anything wrong. none of them every went to jail.
> 
> 
> 
> _wait, only one out of 4 has been in jail._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morning all and congratulations to the outstanding work your kids have been acknowledge for at high school!!
> 
> it's always a wonderful moment to see that happen!
> 
> hope they continue down the same path and are successful


 
and don't expect their parents to bail them out ad nauseum (i won't go there with my story) only tell the 'good ones' lol

coastermom hang in there, congrats to ur DD!  good luck with the air, it's still scary expensive out of PIT.  I'm the family psuedo TAneed to book for oldest DS & family for week after thanksgiving and this is the 1st year that even that slow week is pricey (over double than last year) !  hopefully SWA will be reasonable when they release for rest of year next week


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> ole! usually sorer the next day, how u feeling?



Feeling pretty good. no pain at all. I was expecting the hit so I wasnt tensed up or anything plus I was in the passenger side with nothing to hit. My boyfriend who was driving my car is still a tad sore but nothing horrible at all.


Called my insurance company this morning and he is taking care of everything. Oh how I do love small town companies! He knew who I was and what policy etc I had before I ever answered any questions. All I have to do is pick up the police report on monday and he will handle the rest unless the insurance company wants a statement! 

Foundout my dog is sick. She hasnt been eating this week and finally decided something has to be wrong. She has a fever of 104. We finally got her to eat yogurt coated food and chicken and rice mixed with dog food. Hope this antibiotic works! 

Welp off to bed. Off to work at the bakery in the morning! I've worked there since I was 15 and only get called in every once in a while now that I am at college! Love working there for the day! See you peeps Sunday after I go see pirates!


----------



## Coach81

Bluer101 said:


> Please keep us informed. Stay safe.


We'll do.. latest news is.. the waters aren't looking to be as bad for us as we are in the middle of a drought here in Louisiana.. so some of the water is being "sucked up" by the land on it's way down here.. this has slowed the flow of it, and reduced the expected amount.  Still not supposed to get down to where we are until early next week (right before we leave), but more and more signs are pointing to us being ok... 



tink20 said:


> what's up homies?
> 
> 
> Coach, I hope you guys make it through this flood, and then go and have a relaxing and fun vacation. (and hope you don't get  on FJ)
> 
> My biggest worry for our upcoming trip, is DS and I getting *motion sickness,*  I have Bonine, so I hope that will work.



My biggest fear ALSO   I have a prescription patch that I am going to use.. I am hoping and praying it (FJ) doesn't affect me too bad.. but I have a bad history of motion sickness..



tink20 said:


> keisha, I'm going to use Bonine, I even bought Bonine for kids for DS. Also, bought ginger pills, ginger gum and motion ease (not a drug) I have Seabands, but probably not going to use them. (hope all this crap works )  I want to ride FJ right before closing, but I don't know if this will be possible, I don't want DS feeling bad for the day, if we ride first thing in the morning.  I haven't decided what my plan is yet. We are going to skip Simpsons and Storm Force Ac., and hoping Spiderman isn't too bad.
> 
> tinydancer  sorry about your fender bender



I can handle Spidey.. but I do walk out a little queasy... good luck to all of you on your motion issues!!!

Big day for me today.. running a 5K at my son's school in a few hours (part of a fundraising day for the school), then celebrating my oldest son's 14th birthday.. then gonna relax a bit...

Watched most of the "Sorcerer's Stone" last night to remind myself about Harry Potter for our trip next week 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## circelli

To all those having the flood waters and any sort of bad weather...be safe and my thoughts are with you 

We are going on the Carnival Ectasy sailing Jan 2- Jan 7 2011.  This is a surprise cruise for our boys!!!

We will be driving to Florida to stay at Orange Lake the week after Christmas and then we will go on the cruise out of Port Canaveral.  The kids know about Florida but not the cruise!!!

This year we won't be going to HHN 
My DH and I decided we would do the Florida trip and cruise instead.....but we really wanted to go to HHN  What we do for our kids 
Does anyone have any suggestions of what we can do while in Florida....Orange Lake has lots of water slides and water stuff so that's covered...I wanted to go to Uni or Disney but it would have to be on the weekend and the crowds would be CRAZY  so any other options out there ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tinydancer09

circelli said:


> To all those having the flood waters and any sort of bad weather...be safe and my thoughts are with you
> 
> We are going on the Carnival Ectasy sailing Jan 2- Jan 7 2011.  This is a surprise cruise for our boys!!!
> 
> We will be driving to Florida to stay at Orange Lake the week after Christmas and then we will go on the cruise out of Port Canaveral.  The kids know about Florida but not the cruise!!!
> 
> This year we won't be going to HHN
> My DH and I decided we would do the Florida trip and cruise instead.....but we really wanted to go to HHN  What we do for our kids
> Does anyone have any suggestions of what we can do while in Florida....Orange Lake has lots of water slides and water stuff so that's covered...I wanted to go to Uni or Disney but it would have to be on the weekend and the crowds would be CRAZY  so any other options out there ?
> 
> Thanks in advance



What cruise point will you be going out of? If you're going out of Port Canaveral you can do the Kennedy Space Center. I never got to go because we were distracted by the big ship infront of us  but all my friends that went with school LOVED it. 

Jacksonville has a Zoo near or on the way to the cruise terminal. Never done that either but I always see signs for it. My sister and I are determined to go one day because we've never been before. 

Tampa has a huge aquarium right next to the cruise terminal. I have been here and loved it. We got there around 10 AM and didn't leave til around 4PM. It's not quite the Atlanta one but it's still pretty good. You also have Busch Gardens here which is cheaper than USF and Disney.

Miami oh Miami. I'm not a fan of this city so I would say go to key west instead  great beaches and great fun. 

And of course there's lots of other stuff around. It's a tourist state so the decision is which thing to do not is there anything to do.

Happy Hunting!

Update:
Oh yeah that is a port canaveral ship. I know there are a lot of excursions they have step up that you can do before you get on and off the ship. Never looked into these but always heard about them. I would recommend looking them up and copy cating them... they are a bit over priced when you book through the ship. Nassau is a fun port if you've never been before. If you can afford it go over to atlantis and schedule one of the dolphin things or get tickets to the aquariums. If you do the dolphin let me know and I have some secrets for you! =) Key West is great to walk around. if you want to be educational go to Hemingway's House with all the cats... hope your boys like chickens! They're EVERYWHERE. We hung out at margaritaville and had drinks. Great shopping here. We smuggled some stuff back onto the ship. Walgreens is right down the street! ....I cannot remember if I've ever been to freeport.. hm.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies *


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> have a great trip
> 
> mh - hmmmph, u mention a cruise but don't dish on the details, what's up with that?
> 
> Today was DS's senior class award's ceremony @ school _he done good_!  Awards: Scholarship from high school alumni association, the President's Education Award for Outstanding Academic Excellence and he broke school record for overall academic scholarship total ($435,000) too bad he can't lump the individual awards together.


that's awesome possum'  Happy early b-day to him


tinydancer09 said:


> Was having a pretty good day lounging around answering e-mails for work and decided to go into town and run errands. Boyfriend had my car so he came and picked me up and drive me into town... then BAM! Got smacked right into the back of! It wasnt THAT bad enough to make the guys breaks squeal and make a loud bang but my car is... okay i suppose. Can drive it no problem it's just cosmetic... but I JUST got the car in Feb. Police took a good 45 minutes to write up the report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to continue into town and run errands anyways. Now Im back at home and my back is starting to hurt, not too bad just ache, and boyfriends shoulders are sore.  Oh well stuff happens! I think its a good excuse for a trip to the parks how about it?



Definitely check out your pains--you never know.  Hope you feel better.


Note to self again:  Turn off oven.

I guess protein smoke can penetrate everything and though I didn't burn the house down, the clean up is the same and can take longer. 

Was in a standard hotel room for 5 days: DH is 6'2", DS and DD 5'9 and 5'10 and shorty me along with small fridge for medicine, cello and violin....ummm...tight?  The cleaners kicked us out of our house because they run an ozone machine that can kill anything in sight.  No hotels with more room available locally because 3 local colleges had their commencements over the weekend.  The restoration people are behind because of all of the flashflooding.

DH and i fought all day on Friday 13th--was that a sign?  I never even realized the date until I saw Jason Pooh.

We finally have a cabin with a kitchen and we could bring the dogs to it.  But we gotta be out by the 27th--at least standardized testing is done and that is the last day of school. 


Oh and let's see: On the way to Pittsburgh I tried to avoid something in the road and it was someone's tail pipe. I knicked it and it swung back and gouged my left rear panel.

The jacuzzi cover that we ordered online came yesterday. We went to install and it was not a trifold that we specially ordered and paid several hundred bucks more for and now the company is blaming the freight company???

Sigh...Sigh...Sigh

Did I mention....SIGH????!! 

But today is sunny and 80 so yay. 

I'm at mother's doing laundry and using her computer.  I only went to the resort's business center once cause their computers are dinosaurs.  So, talk to you soon.


----------



## macraven

Miss Thug...
if i had a day like that, i would go back to bed.






sounds like when it rains for you it is pouring.


your next post isn't going to tell us you are pg is it? 



hugs sent your way...


----------



## RAPstar

starting to re-watch the Harry Potter series for my upcoming trip while also trying to re-read the series. Lets see which one I one I actually finish lol


----------



## YukiPhnx

RAPstar said:


> starting to re-watch the Harry Potter series for my upcoming trip while also trying to re-read the series. Lets see which one I one I actually finish lol





Rewatching the movies sound like a great idea! 

I haven't re-read any of the HP books in a long time. Been meaning to though.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> starting to re-watch the Harry Potter series for my upcoming trip while also trying to re-read the series. Lets see which one I one I actually finish lol



Boyfriend started that back in March for December. Just finished all the books and I think we're going to start watching the movies at the end of the summer or something.


----------



## Bluer101

They have been running some of the movies all weekend again on ABC family HD. Watching Order of Phoenix right now. We watched for the first time Deathly Hallows Part 1 on Blu-ray Friday. So now we are all caught up.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hi everyone ... reporting in from our balcony at the Poly ... been awfully warm here (mid 90s  and sunny) but we're not complaining!!!! 



RAPstar said:


> starting to re-watch the Harry Potter series for my upcoming trip while also trying to re-read the series. Lets see which one I one I actually finish lol


There's a channel here that's been playing all the Harry Potter movies each evening so we've been watching too ... went to IOA yesterday afternoon and FJ was 90 min mid-afternoon ... didn't do it as we had tix for Pirates 4 in IMAX at the theatre in CityWalk for 4 pm

... and just my opinion but this Pirates was the best since the first!!! 

Heading to MK in a few - it's EMH until 3 am for resort guests


----------



## tinydancer09

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi everyone ... reporting in from our balcony at the Poly ... been awfully warm here (mid 90s  and sunny) but we're not complaining!!!!
> 
> 
> There's a channel here that's been playing all the Harry Potter movies each evening so we've been watching too ... went to IOA yesterday afternoon and FJ was 90 min mid-afternoon ... didn't do it as we had tix for Pirates 4 in IMAX at the theatre in CityWalk for 4 pm
> 
> ... and just my opinion but this Pirates was the best since the first!!!
> 
> Heading to MK in a few - it's EMH until 3 am for resort guests



I agree. I enjoyed this movie a lot! Just got back from it. Have fun at MK! Ride splash mountain once for me!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi everyone ... reporting in from our balcony at the Poly ... been awfully warm here (mid 90s  and sunny) but we're not complaining!!!!
> 
> 
> There's a channel here that's been playing all the Harry Potter movies each evening so we've been watching too ... went to IOA yesterday afternoon and FJ was 90 min mid-afternoon ... didn't do it as we had tix for Pirates 4 in IMAX at the theatre in CityWalk for 4 pm
> 
> ... and just my opinion but this Pirates was the best since the first!!!
> 
> Heading to MK in a few - it's EMH until 3 am for resort guests




hey homies BonLee, wondering when you were going to check in.
you gots a balcony!!
kewl !!

you have 90 degrees, it still suxs  here weather wise..
enjoy it while you are there.

i just love late emh nights at disney.
the longest i ever stayed in the parks was 2:45 am.

break my record and stay til 3:00..........


have fun at the big O


----------



## schumigirl

Bonny.......have a fabulous time..........looking forward to those pics of yours  


Blowing a howling gale today, but sunny and warm 

Well.......I was the butt of a joke at the weekend!!!! My lovely son and his lovely friends (and they are all lovely) asked for a ride into town on Saturday so I said fine ok, they all got in and I bumped my cd player on and it was.................

Barry Manilow  

I know...I know!!! There were howls of laughter after a strangely long pause from boys.................I quickly Pressed the autochange button (cd`s all under passenger seat) and Neil Diamond came on!!! That`s not much better apparently 

I had to laugh I suppose.....told them they could get the train home  That soon stopped them laughing!!!! But I got a rendition of Mandy when I did pick them up  I kept the music off though!!

Monday again........have a good week


----------



## Bluer101

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi everyone ... reporting in from our balcony at the Poly ... been awfully warm here (mid 90s  and sunny) but we're not complaining!!!!
> 
> 
> There's a channel here that's been playing all the Harry Potter movies each evening so we've been watching too ... went to IOA yesterday afternoon and FJ was 90 min mid-afternoon ... didn't do it as we had tix for Pirates 4 in IMAX at the theatre in CityWalk for 4 pm
> 
> ... and just my opinion but this Pirates was the best since the first!!!
> 
> Heading to MK in a few - it's EMH until 3 am for resort guests



Hope you are enjoying your trip.

If you could, see if Cat in the Hat is down for refurb. I read on another board that it is down for over a week starting yesterday. We arrive in 2 days for a week and hope its not true.


----------



## macraven

Carole, oh my goodness.

if that is the only prank they play on youse, you should feel lucky......
i had worse pranks done to me...
long story.


blue, i didn't hear about cat being down.
i hope it isn't.

maybe metro would know.


----------



## RAPstar

Finshed movie of Sorcerer's/Philosopher's Stone yesterday, still trying to get through the book (Hagrid and Harry are just now leaving for Diagon Alley). Maybe I'll hold off on movie of Chamber until I finish both books. 134 days!!


----------



## minniejack

Thanks Mac

Swung by the homestead and the painters are almost finished with my ceilings and they had me pick out a color for the family room walls cause I had rough texturized that room and it couldn't be washed.  So new paint, clean walls, clean floors--what a way to get my spring cleaning done.

I agree--the new Pirates was as good as the first.  

Trying to get college road trips in line--just can't wait to spend more time with family in a hotel room.


----------



## tink20

Hey everyone

Bonny, I hope you are having a wonderful time, how's the crowds (we may go next year in Feb or this time in May)

I can't wait to see Pirates too, I want to rewatch the first 3 beforehand

Minnie, hope you get back in your house soon, oh and enjoy this family time, those precious angels will be moved out before you know, at least thats what my mom tells me, when I complain about DD. 

Carole, that is so funny, that sounds like my DD "what are you listening to?" don't even get me started on dancing "ya'll actually dance at the ball?" uh yes! it is a dance

Rapstar, we've been watching HP all weekend too.

Bluer, I hope Cat in the hat isn't closed, that's one of the rides I can actually do and thanks for reassuring me about PBH.

Last day of school is tomorrow, everyone have a super great day!


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Bonny.......have a fabulous time..........looking forward to those pics of yours
> 
> 
> Blowing a howling gale today, but sunny and warm
> 
> Well.......I was the butt of a joke at the weekend!!!! My lovely son and his lovely friends (and they are all lovely) asked for a ride into town on Saturday so I said fine ok, they all got in and I bumped my cd player on and it was.................
> 
> Barry Manilow
> 
> I know...I know!!! There were howls of laughter after a strangely long pause from boys.................I quickly Pressed the autochange button (cd`s all under passenger seat) and Neil Diamond came on!!! That`s not much better apparently
> 
> I had to laugh I suppose.....told them they could get the train home  That soon stopped them laughing!!!! But I got a rendition of Mandy when I did pick them up  I kept the music off though!!
> 
> Monday again........have a good week



See, I'm the nice kid who took my mom to go see Barry in concert. Too bad we were in the nose bleeds (we could almost literally touch the roof of the arena), but she still enjoyed it!


----------



## macraven

bonny, are you getting channel 99 on the tv with that special showing in your room?

i know they had it at all stars sports last fall.


tink, i have all the pirates dvds but only watched one of them.
well, i saw the first one at the cinema.

the other dvd's are still wrapped and haven't watched them yet.


but, i hope to get to them one of these days........


----------



## bubba's mom

hey all 

scrollin thru....

somebody has a Honda w/ a boo-boo   (know that feelin)

somebody is goin cruisin'... after my kid's heart there 

did Tami every find her pup?  I'm so far behind, I'll be a grandma till I catch up....and my ONLY kid is only 12!  

HEY!!!!   The color/font thingy is fixed


----------



## Coach81

We depart in about 10 hours for USO.. today is my last day at school, and the last day that I will probably be at this school.. 

Flood is still no where to be seen around here (Thank You, God), so we leave not knowing how bad it may get.. but all indications are we will have a dry home upon our return next week.

We made it through about 90% of Sorcerer's Stone before my wife tapped out.. she just doesn't get HP... but we are still very excited about going to WWOHP tomorrow evening..  Wish me luck on my FJ rides... I'm hoping and praying that I don't get sick on it...

I'll try to post a final goodbye later today if time allows.. if not.. I'll be back next week...

Have a great day everyone.. for those of you vacationing.. keep the lights on for us!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, rearing head from long busy weekendGD starting to crawl had to do quick baby proof of house

circelli - your boys will be so psyched! We enjoy KSC and while we've done adrasta gardens (so i could march w/the flamingos) we always do the atlantis aqua-adventure, with family far cheaper to just book a room @ the choice suites which gives u wristbands to the park.  Many resorts in Nassau will sell an all inclusive day pass.  Oddly, i've found CCL gouges more for excursions booked thru them in Nassau than DCL



macraven said:


> Miss Thug...
> if i had a day like that, i would go back to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like when it rains for you it is pouring.
> 
> 
> your next post isn't going to tell us you are pg is it?
> 
> ...


 
 

mj i just knew u were getting trounced, sorry



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi everyone ... reporting in from our balcony at the Poly ... been awfully warm here (mid 90s and sunny) but we're not complaining!!!!
> 
> 
> ... and just my opinion but this Pirates was the best since the first!!!
> 
> Heading to MK in a few - it's EMH until 3 am for resort guests


 
hey there, hi there, ho there! 

i thought pirates was great too, imax was waste of $ though



Bluer101 said:


> If you could, see if Cat in the Hat is down for refurb. I read on another board that it is down for over a week starting yesterday. We arrive in 2 days for a week and hope its not true.


 
 maybe they'll get 'er fired up quicker

off to make breakfast # 3 of the day, i should start a diner.


----------



## tink20

keishashadow said:


> off to make breakfast # 3 of the day, i should start a diner.



I'll have blueberry pancakes, bacon and some OJ (it would be better than this bowl of cereal)


----------



## keishashadow

tink20 said:


> I'll have blueberry pancakes, bacon and some OJ (it would be better than this bowl of cereal)


 
'they get a hearty breakfast' i got a bowl of stale captain crunch


----------



## Brit_Jude

Macraven,

Did you get my PM? 

Judi


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon all *


----------



## circelli

Thanks for that info keishashadow 
Do I just book at a hotel room to go to Atlantis aquarium? 

The log weekend here was beautiful 
My thoughts are with those that had the terrible weather in the US


----------



## macraven

Coach81 said:


> We depart in about 10 hours for USO.. today is my last day at school, *and the last day that I will probably be at this school..
> *
> 
> 
> !




eh, what.........
are you changing jobs......
will you still be a Coach?
don't leave your job unless you get to coach on the new job.....



Brit_Jude said:


> Macraven,
> 
> Did you get my PM?
> 
> Judi



just read it but wanted to check out the sites of those places first.
will get back to you.
  tanx !



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon all *



hi ya' homie !!

anymore rain where you are now?


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all. Helping out at another office today and I'm bored. Only 133 days left.


----------



## Coach81

macraven said:


> eh, what.........
> are you changing jobs......
> will you still be a Coach?
> don't leave your job unless you get to coach on the new job.....
> 
> 
> Yes I am.. my position at the school I left today was phased out.. so I will be moving on to teaching at another position..
> 
> I will still be coaching football... I do that at a private school...
> 
> We'll be leaving for Universal in about three hours


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> eh, what.........
> are you changing jobs......
> will you still be a Coach?
> don't leave your job unless you get to coach on the new job.....
> 
> 
> 
> just read it but wanted to check out the sites of those places first.
> will get back to you.
> tanx !
> 
> 
> 
> hi ya' homie !!
> 
> anymore rain where you are now?


*yea alot of rain and sever storms *


----------



## Mad Hattered

Stupid weather!!!  We had a bad one roll through here last night.  Today I got to cut up a 50 foot tall weeping willow with a chainsaw.   It blew it over last night and is hanging by a big root and on top of our 8 foot fence in the backyard.  I did as much as I could do on my own and now have to get the professionals involved. 

At least it was near 90 today while all this took place.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Stupid weather!!!  We had a bad one roll through here last night.  Today I got to cut up a 50 foot tall weeping willow with a chainsaw.   It blew it over last night and is hanging by a big root and on top of our 8 foot fence in the backyard.  I did as much as I could do on my own and now have to get the professionals involved.
> 
> At least it was near 90 today while all this took place.



i feel for you when you say you have to cut down a tree.
some of those windstorms are murder.

i have now had 3 trees in my front yard removed.

since i only have scissors and one sharp knife, i have to hire homies with chainsaws to do my work...........

90 you say.
i'm still getting closer to 50............

you lucky dog you..........hot humid good ole st louie weather.
still close to my  heart.


----------



## macraven

one more thing Mr Mad, the nice thing about st louis weather is, if you don't like it, wait awhile and it will change...........



watch it rain and be yucky the next time i am down that way......


----------



## Bluer101

Well just finished packing, 2 hours. Why do we always pack so much stuff? Between all the clothes you would think we are going for a month. Thats what happens when you drive, too much stuff.

Then the big rolling cooler with enough drinks to throw a party. Then tons of snacks and most will end up coming home. Oh well, better to have to much than not enough.

Well, going to get up bright and early (for me) and get going. Why waste the morning sleeping when you could be at the parks early.

I will keep checking in during our trip.


----------



## minniejack

Safe and happy trips to all of those going and already there.

Forgot to tell you that the dry cleaners also lost my son's tux shirt last week that he needed for singing at the school's graduation ceremony...ahh...love the pouring rain...BUT today they called to say someone brought the shirt in that had accidentally went home with them.

Kids had today off of school because the power went out due to a huge storm last night and they might not have it tomorrow

I went into our house to check out things, I found a phone call from the coal mine looking at paying maybe some serious moolah for a right of way on our farm--you know the farm that I seriously contemplated throwing DH under the train for?  So I'm seeing the blue skys...


----------



## macraven

i like the way Miss Thug thinks.................






Blue, have a safe travel to the darkside.
and don't eat a chili dog then go on a coaster.
you don't want to have a protein spill.......

that's it for my advice for your trip.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> i like the way Miss Thug thinks.................




Took me until now to figure out who miss "Thug" is. Geez I'm so behind these days!


Hope everyone is doing well and everyone is safe in these storms! Dance Recital going on at my "alma mater" studio so Ive been helping out all week. Crazy crazy! Cant wait to see the girls dance this weekend. They are getting so much bigger! My first class I ever taught graduates next year! CRAZY!


----------



## macraven

Totally Hot Universal Goddess


she has in the avator and in her siggie.

it's so cute!



storms hit while Glee was on tonight.
power didn't go out so i was fine.......

now it is pouring and hoping the electric doesn't go out .....
my computer wouldn't like that.........


----------



## Bluer101

Car is packed, just about ready to leave, see you on the darkside.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> See, I'm the nice kid who took my mom to go see Barry in concert. Too bad we were in the nose bleeds (we could almost literally touch the roof of the arena), but she still enjoyed it!



See, now that is what I call a lovely and very kind son!!!! There were tickets on sale recently for Mr M in London recently..................no-one would come with me......not one person!!! I would have loved to have seen him. Seems no-one but me will admit to being a Manilow fan 



Bluer101 said:


> Car is packed, just about ready to leave, see you on the darkside.



Have a wonderful time.............are you doing a trippie when you return??? We like photos 


Quiet day today, done my housework and nothing else happening so I can settle down and watch the Anthony trial on my laptop. Starts 2pm our time. 

Family say they will get used to waiting till court is in recess for lunch in Orlando...before I will make dinner over here. I ended up with a numb bottom yesterday as I hadn`t moved for about 2 hours off the dining room chair............will move to a comfy chair today.

Happy Wednesday


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies and have a great time bluer *


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> I went into our house to check out things, I found a phone call from the coal mine looking at paying maybe some serious moolah for a right of way on our farm--you know the farm that I seriously contemplated throwing DH under the train for?  So I'm seeing the blue skys...



Well I have just caught up with all the events recently in your life..........you desrve some good luck. Hope it falls into place 

I like seeing blue skies


----------



## Bluer101

Just arrived, we made good time. Thanks for all the kind wishes.


----------



## keishashadow

knew i forgot to do something, ordered DS BD presents on amazon today, thank goodness for 2 day prime free shipping.

coach enjoy trip & new job!



circelli said:


> Thanks for that info keishashadow
> Do I just book at a hotel room to go to Atlantis aquarium?


 
you can book a room thru choice hotels (google significant organization codes there's a bunch out there).  Choice only puts a $1 hold on CC when booking the room unless otherwise indicated.  Be aware there are nusiance fee add ons (housekeeping & energy surcharge approx $15 pp you cannot avoid even if you never actually enter the room, still for a family typically far less than ship excursion or winging it as below)

you can 'chance it' and walk up to booth @ Atlantis the day of & try to purchase tix, $120 per adult (age 12 is cutoff) and kiddos are $69



macraven said:


> storms hit while Glee was on tonight.
> power didn't go out so i was fine.......
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> luv the priorities i taped it & relished hienz (make that hines') big win on DWTS, not quite a lombardy trophy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluer101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived, we made good time. Thanks for all the kind wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooh, do i smell a live TR?
> 
> speaking of TRs...stick a fork in me, i'm finally done!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2585744&page=9
Click to expand...


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just arrived, we made good time. Thanks for all the kind wishes.
















keisha, are you combining the graduation and birthday party together?


----------



## macraven

i need to get the kayak or canoe out..........
pouring rain, lots of boom boom happening here.
(that means thunder and lighting)


lost power, now have power, who knows how long that will last.





hope all of youse in the tornado/storm route are safe.


----------



## RAPstar

I survided the tornado. Well kinda. It was west of us, but you'd have tought it was over us with all the hail and lightning. Power went out a couple of times, luckily not for long. Also glad my car was undamaged considering I had some FB friends who had broken windows and such on their cars.


----------



## Bluer101

Room was ready when we checked in. Got a great view!  Already been to US had lunch at Louie's, great pizza as always. Did a few rides there and headed to IOA. Did a few rides and tried FJ. All I can say is wow! Did single rider took about 20 minutes due to a person being carried out on a stretcher. Hope they are ok. Posted time was 60 minutes. Will check in later.


----------



## jacksg@l

Bluer101 said:


> Room was ready when we checked in. Got a great view!  Already been to US had lunch at Louie's, great pizza as always. Did a few rides there and headed to IOA. Did a few rides and tried FJ. All I can say is wow! Did single rider took about 20 minutes due to a person being carried out on a stretcher. Hope they are ok. Posted time was 60 minutes. Will check in later.



Just wanted to know if the Jimmy Neutron ride at US is still open - wanted to do the chicken dance as many times as possible before the shut down


----------



## tink20

Bluer101 said:


> Room was ready when we checked in. Got a great view!  Already been to US had lunch at Louie's, great pizza as always. Did a few rides there and headed to IOA. Did a few rides and tried FJ. All I can say is wow! Did single rider took about 20 minutes due to a person being carried out on a stretcher. Hope they are ok. Posted time was 60 minutes. Will check in later.



have fun

you too Coach

and you also, Harry Potter, hope your flight wasn't delayed


----------



## Bluer101

jacksg@l said:


> Just wanted to know if the Jimmy Neutron ride at US is still open - wanted to do the chicken dance as many times as possible before the shut down



It was closed today. I think it will be open this weekend since it's a holiday.


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> Room was ready when we checked in. Got a great view!  Already been to US had lunch at Louie's, great pizza as always. Did a few rides there and headed to IOA. Did a few rides and tried FJ. All I can say is wow! Did single rider took about 20 minutes due to a person being carried out on a stretcher. Hope they are ok. Posted time was 60 minutes. Will check in later.



 Im excited for you! I hope that person is okay too though. Maybe it will get posted on one of these incident boards soon.. I'm nosey like that. Hope everything is wonderful while you are there. Watch out for the few storms coming through this weekend. Dunno if they're going that far south or not!



Excuse me a minute while I scream


AHHHHHHHHHHH!

All better. Lets just say "Recital Week" at the dance studio is a bit ridiculous. Kids that havent been to dance in months coming in "So can you teach me this dance" Me: "Uhh do you know recital is in 2 days, NO!" So sorry kids. I dont care that your momma did pay for this class, you're the one that didnt come... Okay second rant for the day is over. NOW. 


Hope everyone is having a less stressful week! I think we should all boycot life and go to the parks. It's going to be a beautifully hot week! 
To all of those leaving on vacation soon you can pick me up right off I-75 at 211... haha just kidding


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone, just got up and going to early entry. I wish all the homies were here also.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies 
Bluer you are like me when we are in Orlando cause I am up at 6am and ready to get the day started and too excited to sleep and DW always asks why are you up so early we are on vacation you know *


----------



## keishashadow

My baby is 18 today



macraven said:


> i need to get the kayak or canoe out..........
> .


 stroke, strokeif you need a drum to keep cadance let me know.   it's rained all around us for a week, we finally got dumped on yesterday, I may turn basement into an indoor pool & be done with it.



Bluer101 said:


> *Room was ready when we checked in.* Got a great view! Already been to US had lunch at Louie's, great pizza as always. Did a few rides there and headed to IOA. Did a few rides and tried FJ. All I can say is wow! Did single rider took about 20 minutes due to a person being carried out on a stretcher. Hope they are ok. Posted time was 60 minutes. Will check in later.


 
now i'm really jealous, i've never had my room ready upon arrival!

good luck w/early entry today.  The only place i ever sleep in on vacation is when staying onsite @ U-I do  that FOTL.  I refused to break the mold last trip even for WWOHP and paid the price w/scary crowds last Oct.



tinydancer09 said:


> All better. Lets just say "Recital Week" at the dance studio is a bit ridiculous. Kids that havent been to dance in months coming in "So can you teach me this dance" Me: "Uhh do you know recital is in 2 days, NO!" So sorry kids. I dont care that your momma did pay for this class, you're the one that didnt come... Okay second rant for the day is over. NOW.


 
i was going to ask if you taught dance, then i re-read your screen name...talk about a DUH moment lol.  So, what dance do you do?

have a good weekend all


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## RAPstar

Morning


----------



## macraven

it's lunch time........!!


----------



## Bluer101

Just got done having lunch at Finigan's


----------



## RAPstar

Bluer101 said:


> Just got done having lunch at Finigan's



I cannot wait to have their food again!! Have a great time!


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies!  

Just playing ketchup today.  

Coach,  I'm glad to hear the floods have passed you by so far, hope you have a wonderful time this week and good luck on your new job.

Keishashadow, congrats to your son...I know how it feels, my baby turned 21 in April

Bluer101, I wish all of us homies were there with you too, we could have a darkside reunion.

Mac, we had some bad storms last night too...my satellite was out this morning and I couldn't figure out what was going on.  I finally went outside and saw that my magnolia tree was hanging down in front of it so I trimmed the wayward branches, went back inside and it was on again... It takes forever to get anyone out to work on it so that was a big relief.

I still am trying to talk myself into renewing my AP, I probably will in the end but I have 30 more days to decide.

I'm off to read what else I missed...hope everyone has a great Memorial Day weekend


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just got done having lunch at Finigan's



i really enjoy the menu and the atmosphere at Finnegans.
i have had many things off the menu and still have more to try.

i always hit that place at least 3 times for eating on each trip.

i hope you are all having a fantastic time!!



tink1957 said:


> Hi homies!
> 
> Just playing ketchup today.
> 
> Coach,  I'm glad to hear the floods have passed you by so far, hope you have a wonderful time this week and good luck on your new job.
> 
> Keishashadow, congrats to your son...I know how it feels, my baby turned 21 in April
> 
> Bluer101, I wish all of us homies were there with you too, we could have a darkside reunion.
> 
> Mac, we had some bad storms last night too...my satellite was out this morning and I couldn't figure out what was going on.  I finally went outside and saw that my magnolia tree was hanging down in front of it so I trimmed the wayward branches, went back inside and it was on again... It takes forever to get anyone out to work on it so that was a big relief.
> 
> I still am trying to talk myself into renewing my AP, I probably will in the end but I have 30 more days to decide.
> 
> I'm off to read what else I missed...hope everyone has a great Memorial Day weekend



it is so good to see you back.
i know you had the medical problems with the accident and figured you would be back when you felt better.....or at least had some free time....

renew the ap.
come to the darkside when a group of us are there.
but you have to make sure that i will be one of the group when you come...


_i can get so jealous when i'm left out...........i turn green like kermit...
jk
_


----------



## bubba's mom

hey all.....


Janet.... CONGRATS!!!!  You are officially (at least "legally") NOT RESPONSIBLE anymore.

You deserve a nana...   

 

 

 



btw...got our cruise docs yesterday   Dat means it's close...


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> My baby is 18 today
> 
> 
> i was going to ask if you taught dance, then i re-read your screen name...talk about a DUH moment lol.  So, what dance do you do?
> 
> have a good weekend all



Haha don't stress out too much about your baby being 18! This is when we go to college and start loving you again  

And yeah I "teach dance." I'm away at college right now and haven't been able to come back and teach much just helping out with the end of the year recital stuff. I used to "Student" teach when I was in highschool. We did tap, jazz, ballet and were starting to do lyrical. Now we do all the above with modern, lyrical, and hiphop.. and whatever we feel. I however will always be a ballerina.... me and hiphop don't jive. 
(....Although it's very comical to see me try... Imagine a tutu and tight bun person doing hiphop.. yeah


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> My baby is 18 today



Belated happy birthday to your baby 



tink1957 said:


> Hi homies!
> 
> I still am trying to talk myself into renewing my AP, I probably will in the end but I have 30 more days to decide.




Hi Vicki, get yourself talked into renewing.......you really really want to to......don`t you 



macraven said:


> come to the darkside when a group of us are there.
> but you have to make sure that i will be one of the group when you come...
> 
> 
> _i can get so jealous when i'm left out...........i turn green like kermit...
> jk
> _




Oone of these days I`ll be there same time as everyone as well.......I would like that 



Go to shout...........I`M FED UP BEING COLD!!!!!!!!!!


So sick of this weather............even when it`s warm.....it`s still cold   Our central heating is back on today. 

I could move about I suppose ......but I`m watching the trial in Orlando on my laptop with earplugs in.......so got to just sit!!

Have a good weekend everyone.......


----------



## tink20

I have not slept well the past two nights (don't know why) so I am going to knock myself out in a little while (advil pms)....nighty night homies.


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> I have not slept well the past two nights (don't know why) so I am going to knock myself out in a little while (advil pms)....nighty night homies.



vodka would work better.

but if that doesn't work, tequila will.....


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Go to shout...........I`M FED UP BEING COLD!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> So sick of this weather............even when it`s warm.....it`s still cold   Our central *heating is back on today*.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.......




what do youse mean, 'heat back on today'...........?





we never turned ours off yet.........!!!!!!


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> vodka would work better.
> 
> but if that doesn't work, tequila will.....



I'll try that next time, I do have some vodka , but I like rum the best


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> what do youse mean, 'heat back on today'...........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we never turned ours off yet.........!!!!!!



Oh I do feel for you.....can`t stand the cold.

Our heating is actually never off, we can just turn down the thermostat, not that is has been below 20 for ages! It`s actually warm today for a change..........still need a a jacket though!!

Roll on Orlando 



tink20 said:


> I'll try that next time, I do have some vodka , but I like rum the best



Cocktails are the answer  

The added fruit juice is also good for you  


I`ve just made Kyle and Tom a huge chocolate cake. It looks good even if I do say so myself.

Strangely though.....I like Chocolate and I like cake................but hate chocolate cake 

I`m having fresh pineapple


----------



## cbdmhgp

Howdy all!! Been awhile since I last posted, it's been quite hectic at my house the past few months. But everything is good now and it's time for some Universal!!


----------



## keishashadow

i'm not sure if i'm having a booze or sugar hangover from BD cake today, going to go sweat it out in the pool...it's 90 degrees

hip hop in a tutu might be the next big thing, don't forget your grill


----------



## macraven

cbdmhgp said:


> Howdy all!! Been awhile since I last posted, it's been quite hectic at my house the past few months. But everything is good now and it's time for some Universal!!






BACK Homie !!


you have been missed.
i wonder what happened to youse..


so glad you came back home!


i remember you well.


i am sure some of the other homies here will say the same thing.


----------



## cbdmhgp

macraven said:


> BACK Homie !!
> 
> 
> you have been missed.
> i wonder what happened to youse..
> 
> 
> so glad you came back home!
> 
> 
> i remember you well.
> 
> 
> i am sure some of the other homies here will say the same thing.



Mac it feels great to be back. I missed everyone here.

I have a lot of reading to do with all these threads to see what all I've missed.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> i'm not sure if i'm having a booze or sugar hangover from BD cake today, going to go sweat it out in the pool...it's 90 degrees
> 
> hip hop in a tutu might be the next big thing, don't forget your grill



BAHA funny you said that. My senior girls just did a jazz/hip hop dance in tu tus. It was the hit of the show. However at this rate is going to get overused quick lol.


----------



## tink20




----------



## macraven

homies, i'm going back home in the morning for a few days.

yes, mad hatter land......

see you later in the week.


----------



## schumigirl

cbdmhgp said:


> Mac it feels great to be back. I missed everyone here.
> 
> I have a lot of reading to do with all these threads to see what all I've missed.



That`s a lot of reading to get through 



tink20 said:


>



LOL..............I`m a bit like that today now. Hope you have a good day today  



macraven said:


> homies, i'm going back home in the morning for a few days.
> 
> yes, mad hatter land......
> 
> see you later in the week.



Macraven......have a safe journey there and back again.......and hopefully a nice time inbetween 


It`s half term week for kids this week and .....................it`s raining.......heavy!!!

We were supposed to be having some neighbours around this afternoon for a BBQ.........have to cancel. We have heard a rumour the UK may get 3 good days in July. Will book it back in for then.

So some housework beckons or  

Have a good day everyone


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> homies, i'm going back home in the morning for a few days.
> 
> yes, *mad hatter land*......
> 
> see you later in the week.


 
you know you have a problem when that sounds like a cool new themepark to visit

happy trails, we'll leave a light on for you

don't forget to hug a vet today


----------



## minniejack

without going into extreme detail, we are firing the cleaners, the adjustor and starting over tomorrow.

Remember the brand new work outside??  Paint all over it.

Paint, gouges on wallpaper & new hardwood floor that isn't even 16 months old

Walls not even degreased.  

We just saw leather shoes that had been washed in a regular washer--ruined.


Got a new cleaner from Pittsburgh to come today to give us an estimate ($50,000)  Sigh.......


So:  TURN OFF OVEN!!!


----------



## coastermom

Sorry for the agravation Minnie ! 

Had a great weekend here ! But Busy Busy Busy ..

One prom down and one to go ! Graduation is Saturday and I am not sure if I wanna do the happy dance  or Cry alot .... 

Got all my WDW info for our trip in Aug and looking for Cedar Point for July ! Now I am a happy mommy !! Love Family time with the kiddies ... even more now that the older two are so much older !! 

Off to get ready for work and school hope all is well with everyone !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

We're back ... had a most wonderful time ... it was HOT HOT HOT ... and crowds were reasonable (except at Star Wars Weekend - but that's a whole other story LOL) ... only 187 days until we return


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We're back ... had a most wonderful time ... it was HOT HOT HOT ... and crowds were reasonable (except at Star Wars Weekend - but that's a whole other story LOL) ... only 187 days until we return



Welcome home! See you in 187 days!


----------



## Bluer101

Well all things must come to an end. We are now home and enjoyed our week stay again. Already making plans for in a few months. Hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> Well all things must come to an end. We are now home and enjoyed our week stay again. Already making plans for in a few months. Hope everyone is doing fine.



Welcome back Bluer.  We head out on Thursday morning.


----------



## tinydancer09

Minnie I'm sorry to hear about all your troubles! I hope everything works out in the end!


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> Got a new cleaner from Pittsburgh to come today to give us an estimate ($50,000)  Sigh.......
> 
> 
> So:  TURN OFF OVEN!!!



Oh MJ.......What a mess!!!!! Mummy dust to you so it all gets sorted. Sorry you are having to go through all this!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We're back ... had a most wonderful time ... it was HOT HOT HOT ... and crowds were reasonable (except at Star Wars Weekend - but that's a whole other story LOL) ... only 187 days until we return



Glad you had such a great time......looking forward to hearing about it......and the pics of course 



Bluer101 said:


> Well all things must come to an end. We are now home and enjoyed our week stay again. Already making plans for in a few months. Hope everyone is doing fine.



Goodness can`t believe you`re back already........cool you had nice time 



damo said:


> Welcome back Bluer.  We head out on Thursday morning.



I`m very jealous  


We had an eventful morning yesterday.......went for a walk along our beach which is normally fairly deserted even on half term week. But we soon noticed the place was mobbed and cars were parked all along the road and any space where a car could go was filled.

We soon saw why........A giant 40 foot Sperm Whale had beached itself ashore and had unfortunately just died as we got closer to it. 

It was absolutely huge, Emergency services along with Coastguard and animal rescue desperately tried to keep it alive until the tide came back in but it only lived a couple of hours.

Now this huge mammal must have got lost as they don`t normally hang around our coastline here. It was so sad to see.

Can`t believe it`s June already.......officially summer..........can somebody please tell the weather over here????

Happy Wednesday


----------



## tink20

Glad all you homies had great trips, hope all homies with upcoming trips (myself included ) have awesome trips also.

Minnie, hope things get better soon  (I left my oven on one time, but it was empty)

The high today is going to be 97  Which homie is still in the 60s, can I come visit you today

We leave bright and early Sat. First day in the park is Sun.


----------



## Bluer101

damo said:


> Welcome back Bluer.  We head out on Thursday morning.



Enjoy your trip!



schumigirl said:


> Goodness can`t believe you`re back already........cool you had nice time



It always goes by so fast.


----------



## keishashadow

*hump day already*
mj i believe it's a sign to stay out of the kitchen entirely.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We're back ... had a most wonderful time ... it was HOT HOT HOT ... and crowds were reasonable (except at Star Wars Weekend - but that's a whole other story LOL) ... only 187 days until we return


 


Bluer101 said:


> Well all things must come to an end. We are now home and enjoyed our week stay again. Already making plans for in a few months. Hope everyone is doing fine.


 
welcome home guys

damo - enjoy ur trip

carole - aw that's really sad to hear re the whale

another day in the mid-90's here - wow, glad we don't get too many of them


----------



## tinydancer09

tink20 said:


> Glad all you homies had great trips, hope all homies with upcoming trips (myself included ) have awesome trips also.
> 
> Minnie, hope things get better soon  (I left my oven on one time, but it was empty)
> 
> The high today is going to be 97  Which homie is still in the 60s, can I come visit you today
> 
> We leave bright and early Sat. First day in the park is Sun.



Same here on the heat. I woke up to my AC TRYING it's hardest to keep up. Oh geez. The high on Saturday is 99... I hope your car's AC works! 

Everyone else I'm jealous of. I'm almost to the 6 month mark!


----------



## Bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> Same here on the heat. I woke up to my AC TRYING it's hardest to keep up. Oh geez. The high on Saturday is 99... I hope your car's AC works!
> 
> Everyone else I'm jealous of. I'm almost to the 6 month mark!



Not to bad down here in S. Fla.

We are making plans to go in October and December now.


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, I hate summer weather. Its pretty much 100 degrees right now


----------



## ky07

*Stopping in to say hi homies 
Been sick with a stomach virus since sunday but feeling a little better and holding down food now *


----------



## macraven

homies, back home from my trip.


i missed my cats.
i had one shaved like a lion before i left.
for the 2 days before i left, she ignored me.

she was all loving when she saw me come in a few minutes ago.



i'm tired.
i'll play ketchup up on friday if not tomorrow.



clicking my red heels.
there's no place like home.


----------



## Coach81

We're back!!!  I'll be posting some quick trip reports soon.. but here is the skinny on the trip...

1. I lasted maybe 10 seconds with my eyes open on the Forbidden Journey.. it was the worst "motion sickness" inducing ride I have EVER been on...  I was sick for quite some time after getting off even with my eyes closed.  The wife and kids LOVED IT...
2. Hard Rock Hotel club level was FANTASTIC.. I put on 17 lbs with their help LOL..
3. Express pass was worth it's weight in gold once again.. early access to HP was priceless.
4. CoCo Water resort was scary at first, then turned out quite nice..
5. Seaworld was a great time.. 

Overall we had another amazing time, and now we are all set to enjoy the summer... 

Have a great day.. I'll be around!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

mac - there has to be a back-story re shaving a cat

coach - scary is an interesting word, looking forward to that TR.  Do i spy CA in your sig?We were all set for end of next June until my DS (he who has decided no more orlando vacations for him) said he'd love to return to vegas & anaheim.  If airfare holds that's another $1K sigh maybe he'll do spring break @ college instead he he

tomorrow's graduation, only having family  over beforehand for dinner (going with:  pizza & hoagies @ local pizza joint & chicken platter & cupcakes @ WM & chips & veggie tray).  It's just too hot to cook here, talk about down home grub.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> clicking my red heels.
> there's no place like home.



You sayin' there's something wrong with the Lou??   We were out of town camping all weekend or else we could have got together for a drink or 12. 

Welcome back, Coach!

Mmmmmmmmmm.....my post count is equal to upside down evilness!


----------



## Bluer101

Coach81 said:


> We're back!!!  I'll be posting some quick trip reports soon.. but here is the skinny on the trip...
> 
> 1. I lasted maybe 10 seconds with my eyes open on the Forbidden Journey.. it was the worst "motion sickness" inducing ride I have EVER been on...  I was sick for quite some time after getting off even with my eyes closed.  The wife and kids LOVED IT...
> 2. Hard Rock Hotel club level was FANTASTIC.. I put on 17 lbs with their help LOL..
> 3. Express pass was worth it's weight in gold once again.. early access to HP was priceless.
> 4. CoCo Water resort was scary at first, then turned out quite nice..
> 5. Seaworld was a great time..
> 
> Overall we had another amazing time, and now we are all set to enjoy the summer...
> 
> Have a great day.. I'll be around!!!!



Glad you made it back.

It was really nice meeting you and your family.

I was able to get my DW on FJ again. She was sweating and ghost white. Then I never heard the end of it.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Coach81 said:


> We're back!!!  I'll be posting some quick trip reports soon.. but here is the skinny on the trip...
> 
> 1. I lasted maybe 10 seconds with my eyes open on the Forbidden Journey.. it was the worst "motion sickness" inducing ride I have EVER been on...  I was sick for quite some time after getting off even with my eyes closed.  The wife and kids LOVED IT...
> 2. Hard Rock Hotel club level was FANTASTIC.. I put on 17 lbs with their help LOL


We have yet to do FJ ... and after reading about your motion sickness, I'm inclined to say it's a good thing we haven't.  We did ride the new Star Tours on our trip (the old one was one I had trouble with motion sickness on) hoping I would be able to ride it ... but nope, still gave me motion sickness - although with my eyes closed I was fine.

We did CL at the Polynesian and would have to agree - FANTASTIC ...


----------



## Bluer101

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We have yet to do FJ ... and after reading about your motion sickness, I'm inclined to say it's a good thing we haven't.  We did ride the new Star Tours on our trip (the old one was one I had trouble with motion sickness on) hoping I would be able to ride it ... but nope, still gave me motion sickness - although with my eyes closed I was fine.
> 
> We did CL at the Polynesian and would have to agree - FANTASTIC ...



My DW got sick but not as bad as Coach.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> You sayin' there's something wrong with the Lou??   We were out of town camping all weekend or else we could have got together for a drink or 12.



*never !*
St Louis will always be first in my heart. 
go cardinals.......

i was glad to be back home because my parental units kept calling me all the time during those 3 days away....
and the bed at my home was better than the one in the motel.

now you tell me about the drink.........or drinksssssss.

i should have stuck around longer down there.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all Gotta find a way to post my photos here DD went to prom ... Under a tornado watch .. but none the less went .. They had a great time . My photos are not the best my camara is on its way out but my sister got great shots waiting for her to get them to me !! 


Graduation is Saturday and my baby is off ... to live in the basement and go to college here ...But at least she will not have thousands in debt like so many other teachers when she starts .. there is no love in this city for teachers ...

Book our trip / air fare / magical express and dining for the middle DD's sweet 16 at WDW ... I wanted to go to the HRH but she got to choose .. Thank goodness the next one is a boy !! 

Looking at all the tornado damage in Mass hope everyone there is good ... Still thinking of the mid west homies that have to deal with the flooding and damage from storms there !  

Hope every homie has a great weekend ... Graduation , baseball for my DS and lots of work to be done !


----------



## tinydancer09

Busy, busy, busy! Why am I ALWAYS so busy! 

Summer classes start in half a week now... yay... 
Good thing I only signed up for 1 3hour class! And it only lasts for 3 and a half weeks! 

Hope everyone is well. Off to clean my house before my mother and sister get here. We're getting pedicures today


----------



## circelli

Hey there homies 

We are going camping this weekend 
I am not the camping type...but who knows!!!
Its the Beaveree for my ds's this weekend 
Our neice is being baptized this Sunday and dh is the godfather.....then our youngest ds plays the halftime show at a soccer game (little kids playing soccer)...busy here..
Have a GREAT weekend all


----------



## jacksg@l

Coach81 said:


> We're back!!!  I'll be posting some quick trip reports soon.. but here is the skinny on the trip...
> 
> 1. I lasted maybe 10 seconds with my eyes open on the Forbidden Journey.. it was the worst "motion sickness" inducing ride I have EVER been on...  I was sick for quite some time after getting off even with my eyes closed.  The wife and kids LOVED IT...
> 2. Hard Rock Hotel club level was FANTASTIC.. I put on 17 lbs with their help LOL..
> 3. Express pass was worth it's weight in gold once again.. early access to HP was priceless.
> 4. CoCo Water resort was scary at first, then turned out quite nice..
> 5. Seaworld was a great time..
> 
> Overall we had another amazing time, and now we are all set to enjoy the summer...
> 
> Have a great day.. I'll be around!!!!



Is FJ anything like Epcot's Soarin?  I absolutely cannot ride it without getting sick.


----------



## tink20

Bye Homies,  Going to be busy getting everything ready, and have to go take our pup to my parents. Leaving around 5am tomorrow.  See ya later! No more waiting.


----------



## Bluer101

tink20 said:


> Bye Homies,  Going to be busy getting everything ready, and have to go take our pup to my parents. Leaving around 5am tomorrow.  See ya later! No more waiting.



Have fun!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... I've managed to upload some of the pictures we took on our trip ... you can view them here if you're interested.  Will be uploading more as time allows.


----------



## tinydancer09

jacksg@l said:


> Is FJ anything like Epcot's Soarin?  I absolutely cannot ride it without getting sick.



I compare it to that when the simulator parts are on. I also compare it to Spiderman in that it is so immersive and appeals to all of your senses. And there's another part that I just can't compare to anything....

I hate to compare it to this but it's kind of like E.T. in its track but of course very updated and added range of motion...

Theres just some of you you can't explain though.


----------



## Coach81

keishashadow said:


> coach - scary is an interesting word, looking forward to that TR.  Do i spy CA in your sig?We were all set for end of next June until my DS (he who has decided no more orlando vacations for him) said he'd love to return to vegas & anaheim.  If airfare holds that's another $1K sigh maybe he'll do spring break @ college instead he he





Bluer101 said:


> Glad you made it back.
> 
> It was really nice meeting you and your family.
> 
> I was able to get my DW on FJ again. She was sweating and ghost white. Then I never heard the end of it.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We have yet to do FJ ... and after reading about your motion sickness, I'm inclined to say it's a good thing we haven't.  We did ride the new Star Tours on our trip (the old one was one I had trouble with motion sickness on) hoping I would be able to ride it ... but nope, still gave me motion sickness - although with my eyes closed I was fine.
> 
> We did CL at the Polynesian and would have to agree - FANTASTIC ...





Bluer101 said:


> My DW got sick but not as bad as Coach.





jacksg@l said:


> Is FJ anything like Epcot's Soarin?  I absolutely cannot ride it without getting sick.



Keisha- YES!!!  about this time next year..we'll be Cali BOUND 
It will be our first trip to DL..we are very excited...

Bluer- Same here.. great to meet you and yours.. glad your wife didn't get as bad off as me 

Jacksg@l- DO NOT ATTEMPT FJ...  I get queasy with Soarin'... I was VERY SICK on FJ... you have been cautioned....

Enjoying the summer here... spending time with the family.. training clients.. and enjoying the summer movies... going to see X-men first class today 

Have a great weekend all!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... I've managed to upload some of the pictures we took on our trip ... you can view them here if you're interested.  Will be uploading more as time allows.




Lovely pictures as always Bonny  I wish mine turned out like that 

Tink20.........Think I missed you, but hope you have a great time 


Well managed to talk DH into upgrading to a King Suite after all yesterday   We just thought oh hang it lets just get it booked. So thankfully they had availability. I  knew he wanted to upgrade anyway, but he`s a man....he likes to think about things!!! Not me I`m the impulsive one....or the spender as Tom says  

Wanted to upgrade for a while and wondered about Club, but to be honest we like to eat out all around the Orlando area as well as the restaurants in RPR and Citywalk, so wouldn`t be worth it for us. But a King Suite will give us a bit more room and Kyle will have his own space and can`t complain about our snoring  

Off to watch the Anthony trial online. I haven`t missed a minute so far. Family are bemused I get everything done AM, so I can just watch with nothing else to do. Except prepare an early dinner when the court recesses for lunch!! 

Have a good weekend


----------



## macraven

i can't believe how much i have to catch up......
still haven't read thru the thread on what i have missed and what is recent except for the last page.

i will get to it..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




i did check out bonny's pictures though.
i mean, how can you resist looking at pictures by the pro?
i loved them and i love star wars!

i returned home from downstate illinois on wednesday night.
spent thursday taking the parental units, both, for 2 different medical appointments.


that took 4 hours of my day.
whew........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





as arnold would say............._i'll be back_....


----------



## jacksg@l

Coach81 said:


> Keisha- YES!!!  about this time next year..we'll be Cali BOUND
> It will be our first trip to DL..we are very excited...
> 
> Bluer- Same here.. great to meet you and yours.. glad your wife didn't get as bad off as me
> 
> Jacksg@l- DO NOT ATTEMPT FJ...  I get queasy with Soarin'... I was VERY SICK on FJ... you have been cautioned....
> 
> Enjoying the summer here... spending time with the family.. training clients.. and enjoying the summer movies... going to see X-men first class today
> 
> Have a great weekened all!!!




I think I will send my DH and DD on it first and see how they fare.  I would love to ride it, but I am one of those Control Freak people who like to know exactly what I am getting into.


----------



## Bluer101

jacksg@l said:


> I think I will send my DH and DD on it first and see how they fare.  I would love to ride it, but I am one of those Control Freak people who like to know exactly what I am getting into.



My DS and I both rode it the first afternoon to report to the DW on what it is like. She ended up riding the first time the next morning on early entry. The second time was 4 days later. No matter what they tell you there is really no way to describe the feeling for the ride. DS and I love it,  DW hates it because of getting sick. 

All I can say is try it once, you will be ok, or end up sick, only you will know.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

i've got graduation withdrawal, so much food leftover

my airfare down to MCO in Oct finally dropped in price (nearly $70 pp!) converted over our SWA res & we won't have to drive up from TPA - woo-hoo!

great pics bonny, i'm puzzled re the one that looks like a demon plant?  forgot it was SW weekends.  so, how'd u like the updated ride?


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## schumigirl

Hey..........Just popping in say hi 

Keisha........good news about the airfare.........nice when it goes down the way!!!!

10 weeks tomorrow till we arrive in Orlando  

Not that I`m counting


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> my airfare down to MCO in Oct finally dropped in price (nearly $70 pp!) converted over our SWA res & we won't have to drive up from TPA - woo-hoo!
> 
> great pics bonny, i'm puzzled re the one that looks like a demon plant?  forgot it was SW weekends.  so, how'd u like the updated ride?



I wish we had flights that cheap ... we can't get anything under $500 pp for coach (never mind what FC is)!!

the "demon plant" is in one of the windows at Harry Potter land - its a mandake plant that actually screams


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> i've got graduation withdrawal, so much food leftover
> 
> my airfare down to MCO in Oct finally dropped in price (nearly $70 pp!) converted over our SWA res & we won't have to drive up from TPA - woo-hoo!
> 
> great pics bonny, i'm puzzled re the one that looks like a demon plant?  forgot it was SW weekends.  so, how'd u like the updated ride?



Mine did that to, for the flight to MCO. Then the very next day it went back up to $100, lol. Luckily I caught it, I now have $17 I can use for future trips. 

119 days to go.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy strangers,long time no post from me.I'm no computer wiz at all and this stupid HP(was supposed to be top of the line desktop at the time)has been killing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....

I think,after $225 new hard drive,I got it fixed now and all old programs reloaded.Crossing Fingers!*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy strangers,long time no post from me.I'm no computer wiz at all and this stupid HP(was supposed to be top of the line desktop at the time)has been killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> I think,after $225 new hard drive,I got it fixed now and all old programs reloaded.Crossing Fingers!*


*Know how you feel cause I have a new Dell laptop and haven't droped or even put the screen down too hard and noticed it has a crack in the screen *


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well ky,I spoke too early.Had to reboot twice just to post back to ya!*


----------



## tinydancer09

Just finished watching the third harry potter. Again loved it. It has been my favorite for a long time... then again before recently I had only "seen" 1, 3, and 6... and by "seen" I mean went along with friends and had no idea what was going on because I didn't pay attention to the first.


----------



## macraven

Mr Duck...

so good to see you back here.

sorry about your computer troubles.


we all hate computer troubles.


hey keisha, any more grub left?
i' m hungry


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Mr Duck...
> 
> so good to see you back here.
> 
> sorry about your computer troubles.
> 
> 
> we all hate computer troubles.
> 
> 
> hey keisha, any more grub left?
> i' m hungry



I have lots of left over pizza... and lemon pepper chicken. The other night I ordered Pizza Hut to sit down and watch the 3rd Pirates (My brain hurt after that one)... well I ordered a personal pan and got a medium upgrade FOR FREE.  Needless to say I did not and cannot eat it all.


----------



## macraven

pizza i will come over for but not the chicken.
yuck on lemon anything for me.......


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> pizza i will come over for but not the chicken.
> yuck on lemon anything for me.......



:O such harsh words! Its actually store bought too.. Ive been lazy this week. The "lemon" "flavor" is only on the skin... quite disappointing. You are from the north though are you more of an apple person?

People down here think its so weird that I LOVE apple pie and crave it. They just dont understand. They also don't understand homemade applesauce... silly silly southerners. The only apple I find down here is an occasional apple cobbler. 

Do you know what grits are??


----------



## keishashadow

im convinced grits are made of sand.  DH family is from the south, 1st time my MIL said she was making hoecakes i thought i was in for a treat, not lol.

bonny oy! that's a lot of $ for air.  Apparently, I jumped too soon, the flights dropped again yesterday.  Probably won't use the SWA credit but i grabbed it jik.



ky07 said:


> *Know how you feel cause I have a new Dell laptop and haven't droped or even put the screen down too hard and noticed it has a crack in the screen *


 
oh nomy middle DS closed his on a pen, cracked the screen & now has it hooked up to old monitor




macraven said:


> hey keisha, any more grub left?
> i' m hungry


 


macraven said:


> pizza i will come over for but not the chicken.
> yuck on lemon anything for me.......


 
i've got chicken wings set for dinnerwould love to wash them down with a lemon - inside a Corona.  Not excactly diet food in prep for my upcoming beach trip of which I've switched the hotel for the 3rd timeafter reading pesky tripadvisor reviews that'd curl your hair.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> :O such harsh words! Its actually store bought too.. Ive been lazy this week. The "lemon" "flavor" is only on the skin... quite disappointing. You are from the north though are you more of an apple person?
> 
> People down here think its so weird that I LOVE apple pie and crave it. They just dont understand. They also don't understand homemade applesauce... silly silly southerners. The only apple I find down here is an occasional apple cobbler.
> 
> Do you know what grits are??




of course i know what grits are.

my parents married in biloxi.
i'm from the midwest, not the north.

i don't do apple pie but my mom makes applesauce. 
never heard the south doesn't like apples.



never have liked the taste of lemon.
i'm sure some in the south will say the same.


people all over have likes and dislikes on food and flavors.
no big deal.
everyone is different.
we have a society that moves all around.
i would venture to say that about half of the population don't live in the area where they were born and raised.

but, maybe if i was born in florida, i might not have ventured far from it...


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> of course i know what grits are.
> 
> my parents married in biloxi.
> i'm from the midwest, not the north.
> 
> i don't do apple pie but my mom makes applesauce.
> never heard the south doesn't like apples.
> 
> 
> 
> never have liked the taste of lemon.
> i'm sure some in the south will say the same.
> 
> 
> people all over have likes and dislikes on food and flavors.
> no big deal.
> everyone is different.
> we have a society that moves all around.
> i would venture to say that about half of the population don't live in the area where they were born and raised.
> 
> but, maybe if i was born in florida, i might not have ventured far from it...



That is true. People are moving a lot more than they used to. I just come from a hometown where everyone who is there has been there for years. Younger people that have moved to the area to be with fiances, husbands, wives etc are having problems finding jobs... We "only" hire locals. It's a real pain. 

The apple thing, I never new it was a sectional thing either.. esp with the availability of fruits all year round and all over the place now.. But we have tried apple desserts in the bakery numerous times and they never sell.  On the other hand Strawberries and lemon anything! sell out within minutes. My boss always tells me that I'm crazy and southerners don't eat apples so I have started believing her. Whateva, just an observation. Maybe our customers are just biased. Apples looked at them funny or something 

And I must say, I lived in florida for a while and currently work beach rentals there... and the moment that my BF and I graduate from college and get "stable" I'm going back!


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> im convinced grits are made of sand.  DH family is from the south, 1st time my MIL said she was making hoecakes i thought i was in for a treat, not lol.



Dems fighting words! hoecakes? Is that fried grits? Thats what dad makes and I cannot stand them. Butter and Bacon are the only two things that touch my grits. Cheesegrits are good with dinner


----------



## macraven

coffee time......

hope all the homies have a great day..........


did anyone forget trash day this week.............


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> pizza i will come over for but not the chicken.
> yuck on lemon anything for me.......



I love Pizza, especially in the US. Never really found a good pizza over here.

I will occasionally eat the stodge that passes for pizza over here but prefer to make my own. Hot and spicy for me with pineapple  Think we may have had this discussion before!!!


(I`ll eat lemon on anything....even on it`s own)

I`ve not long finished a shrimp and avocado salad for lunch.....I was feeling very virtuous......now all I want is pizza......and it`s only 1.50pm over here......long time till dinner.............which is ..........salad  

Have a good day everyone


----------



## RAPstar

I like lemon sometimes. Love lemon squares and merigue pie. And Coke with lemon. And lemon drops, the shot not the candy. 

Had the big wigs come into work today. Luckily they weren't here long so I can relax now. lol


----------



## minniejack

quick drive by:

Still Gypsies:  Postage size room for 5 days, then decent cabin with dogs for 11 days, then deluxe room for 4 days had to move because it was booked, then another room for 1 1/2 days until we returned at 10:30 to ant invasion, then another room for 2 nights last morning DH saw ants in this room.  checked into a gloomy cabin in late morning, then went to do chores returned at 10 pm to spiders everywhere--nowhere to go with the dogs everything booked for rest of week.  Now at my mother's who hates my dogs.

Day after Memorial we discovered the basement flooded because the idiot cleaners had left something disconnected on a/c.  Insurance doesn't get emergency help. 

I'm beyond tired and the brain fog just doesn't begin to cut it on top of DS who glutened himself in the middle of all of this and has been out of control since...

Teens are tough enough without this mess.

Do i need to say it again?  Turn off oven.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> coffee time......
> 
> hope all the homies have a great day..........
> 
> 
> did anyone forget trash day this week.............



Actually, yes.  Boyfriend wasnt here for dinner last night so I completely forgot. Whoops


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> coffee time......
> 
> hope all the homies have a great day..........
> 
> 
> did anyone forget trash day this week.............


... they changed our trash day to Tuesday as of June 1 ... we also now have 2 different garbage cans to wheel to the curb (one for "waste" and one for "organics") plus our blue recycling bags, and now we can only put out certain cans on certain Tuesdays ... trash day is getting to be way too difficult if you ask me


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... they changed our trash day to Tuesday as of June 1 ... we also now have 2 different garbage cans to wheel to the curb (one for "waste" and one for "organics") plus our blue recycling bags, and now we can only put out certain cans on certain Tuesdays ... trash day is getting to be way too difficult if you ask me



I guess that's one of the perks of living in an apartment, no trash day. Just take the trash out when its full. Though there are occasions when the dumpster gets full.


----------



## tinydancer09

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... they changed our trash day to Tuesday as of June 1 ... we also now have 2 different garbage cans to wheel to the curb (one for "waste" and one for "organics") plus our blue recycling bags, and now we can only put out certain cans on certain Tuesdays ... trash day is getting to be way too difficult if you ask me



......
All I can do is ask WHY?! and thank goodness that my trash guys are very routine.


----------



## schumigirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... they changed our trash day to Tuesday as of June 1 ... we also now have 2 different garbage cans to wheel to the curb (one for "waste" and one for "organics") plus our blue recycling bags, and now we can only put out certain cans on certain Tuesdays ... trash day is getting to be way too difficult if you ask me



I thought it was just the UK going crazy.

One Thursday we have a green wheelie bin full of normal garbage. But on that day we have to put out a white clear plastic bag which we have to put in milk cartons, plastic bottles and cardboard.

The following thursday is a darker green wheelie bin for garden rubbish and grass cuttings. That same day we have a blue bag that we have to use for newspapers, magazines and anything papery for trash. That day we also put out a largeish green box which we have filled with glass bottles, cans, jars and tins.

Thank goodness we have the room to store these things. You do get into the way of it and as long as the cans and things are washed it`s fine. It can get embarrassing though if the green box is overflowing with Bud or wine bottles 

Yay.......It`s Friday. Just been out grocery shopping so now I don`t need to go out till Monday. A whole weekend doing nothing except watch Canadian Grand Prix.......one day I will get there 

Have a good weekend


----------



## RAPstar

Yay! I added a day to my trip. I'm now arriving a day early. Not doing any parks, just chilling, and maybe doing Disney Quest or using the voucher for the free round of mini-golf. Or both. Only flight I could get still gets in at 11am (with me leaving at 6am ). Oh well, more time to chill before starting the hustle and bustle of the parks.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Yay! I added a day to my trip. I'm now arriving a day early. Not doing any parks, just chilling, and maybe doing Disney Quest or using the voucher for the free round of mini-golf. Or both. Only flight I could get still gets in at 11am (with me leaving at 6am ). Oh well, more time to chill before starting the hustle and bustle of the parks.



there's always a need to add days........
glad you did and it worked out for youse.


what are your dates now?
have you changed where you are staying yet.....


----------



## RAPstar

10/3-10 Pop Century
10/6,7,9 HHN (still at Pop though)
10/10-11 AKV-Kidani
leave early on the 12th


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> 10/3-10 Pop Century
> 10/6,7,9 HHN (still at Pop though)
> 10/10-11 AKV-Kidani
> leave early on the 12th



wow, i can see youse at the motherland and the darkside with those dates.


----------



## tink20

RAPstar said:


> 10/3-10 Pop Century
> 10/6,7,9 HHN (still at Pop though)
> 10/10-11 AKV-Kidani
> leave early on the 12th



I'm jealous, my trip is over..... but we had a wonderful time.


----------



## tinydancer09

tink20 said:


> I'm jealous, my trip is over..... but we had a wonderful time.



 I'm glad you had a good time! I just means you have to go again!


----------



## coastermom

Busy Busy Busy Mommy here but wanted to stop by and say Hi to everyone 

Cant wait for our summer break to start .. we have to go all the way to June 28th ... I can see the light coming though !! 



Off to get the day moving right along ... 

Have a great day HOMIES !!


----------



## camsmomE

We're back. If anyone would like to check out the photos,

HERE'S THE LINK to our vacation album

The first half of the trip, we stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge (WDW), and on Sunday, we switched to Loews Portofino Bay. 

I know you're wondering.... so.... NO, I did not ride the Mummy.  I waited in line, got all the way to loading, then when he said "how many in your party? I bolted for the exit. Maybe next time.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> wow, i can see youse at the motherland and the darkside with those dates.



yay!

Ugh, I'm so glad to have this weekend off. Our new person is leaving us soon, so it may be my last for a while. Which sucks since I had plans for my birthday next weekend.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> yay!
> 
> Ugh, I'm so glad to have this weekend off. Our new person is leaving us soon, so it may be my last for a while. Which sucks since I had plans for my birthday next weekend.



Sounds like a good excuse to start partying now


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

camsmomE said:


> We're back. If anyone would like to check out the photos,
> 
> HERE'S THE LINK to our vacation album
> 
> The first half of the trip, we stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge (WDW), and on Sunday, we switched to Loews Portofino Bay.
> 
> I know you're wondering.... so.... NO, I did not ride the Mummy.  I waited in line, got all the way to loading, then when he said "how many in your party? I bolted for the exit. Maybe next time.


Awesome pics Stacey - looks like you guys had a wonderful time!


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  I had to work today but I'm off tomorrow  

MJ, you deserve a  for all you've been through lately with your house, hope everything gets better soon.

I still haven't purchased my AP and the clock's ticking ( I have till June 30th)  I really need a new dryer....but I really really need that AP.   

The good news is that I finally started the 17 day diet and have actually lost 12 lbs so far


----------



## keishashadow

back from jr's college orientation and off to kennywood tomorrow for DH's company picnichaven't cooked since wednesday and i'm liking it!

mj this had to be really hard on the family, sorry



tinydancer09 said:


> Dems fighting words! hoecakes? Is that fried grits? Thats what dad makes and I cannot stand them. Butter and Bacon are the only two things that touch my grits. Cheesegrits are good with dinner


 
sounds to be the same, they eat them with maple syrup.  whatever, i have a friend who eats french dressing on cottage cheese heavily doused with black pepper, different strokes



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... they changed our trash day to Tuesday as of June 1 ... we also now have 2 different garbage cans to wheel to the curb (one for "waste" and one for "organics") plus our blue recycling bags, and now we can only put out certain cans on certain Tuesdays ... trash day is getting to be way too difficult if you ask me


 
no green going on in our neck of the woods.  we don't have to recycle (but save aluminum cans on our own) and still can put out major appliances/furniture @ will, no limit as to # of cans/bags.



tink1957 said:


> I still haven't purchased my AP and the clock's ticking ( I have till June 30th) I really need a new dryer....but I really really need that AP.
> 
> The good news is that I finally started the 17 day diet and have actually lost 12 lbs so far


 
congrats!  great start  the APs are going up in price tomorrow, caught me off guard was expecting end of July.  Had to scramble & ordered mine today.

camsmomE - will check out the pics after dr who, are u going to do a TR?


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> The good news is that I finally started the 17 day diet and have actually lost 12 lbs so far



Well done Vicki, that`s a big boost 



keishashadow said:


> back from jr's college orientation and off to kennywood tomorrow for DH's company picnichaven't cooked since wednesday and i'm liking it!



 I love having days on end when you do no cooking, it`s almost a treat, even though I enjoy cooking.

It`s so hard to come back after 2 weeks in Florida...eating out for every meal....never becomes a chore. But then you get home....... 

Have a good Sunday


----------



## camsmomE

keishashadow said:


> camsmomE - will check out the pics after dr who, are u going to do a TR?



I wanted to, but we just got back Thursday night, and I'm leaving in a few hours for Tampa (4-day business trip). I'm trying to spend some time with Cami (we're watching Phineas and Ferb); I don't think she realizes I'm about to leave. 

On the other hand, 

4 days of only eat, sleep, use brain power, repeat... SOUNDS WONDERFUL!


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> I'm jealous, my trip is over..... but we had a wonderful time.



i hate that feeling too.
have a wonderful time in orlando than have to come back home.

mentally plan another trip tink and then when youse talk about it, we can be jealous too......



coastermom said:


> Busy Busy Busy Mommy here but wanted to stop by and say Hi to everyone
> 
> Cant wait for our summer break to start .. we have to go all the way to June 28th ... I can see the light coming though !!
> 
> 
> 
> Off to get the day moving right along ...
> 
> Have a great day HOMIES !!



i know one year chicago's schools went thru July 15th once.
they had to make up time when the teachers were along the white line outside the skool......

hope next skool year you will not have to do the make up days and extend into 'your' time in the summer.

i received my letter of intent signed this week.
guess that means i'll be back in the classroom again before summer is out.
my time to renew my teaching certificate is up.
have to get that done before the end of this month........

there is always something i have to do ........like have it done yesterday...





camsmomE said:


> We're back. If anyone would like to check out the photos,
> 
> HERE'S THE LINK to our vacation album
> 
> The first half of the trip, we stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge (WDW), and on Sunday, we switched to Loews Portofino Bay.
> 
> I know you're wondering.... so.... NO, I did not ride the Mummy.  I waited in line, got all the way to loading, then when he said "how many in your party? I bolted for the exit. Maybe next time.










i will be reading your trippie and picture looking in a little bit.
i love reading pictures!!

and i hope you put in your trippie something about having fun at the darkside..



RAPstar said:


> yay!
> 
> Ugh, I'm so glad to have this weekend off. Our new person is leaving us soon, so it may be my last for a while. Which sucks since I had plans for my birthday next weekend.



tell us the date and i'll paste you a cake.........








tink1957 said:


> Hi homies  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  I had to work today but I'm off tomorrow
> 
> MJ, you deserve a  for all you've been through lately with your house, hope everything gets better soon.
> 
> I still haven't purchased my AP and the clock's ticking ( I have till June 30th)  I really need a new dryer....but I really really need that AP.
> 
> The good news is that I finally started the 17 day diet and have actually lost 12 lbs so far




i am impressed!
but, i think i found that 12 lbs you have lost.....



i was looking at the prices of tickets at the motherland.
since i have misplaced a 7 day non exp hopper, the past room keys with 2 basic days on them, and a 5 day hopper, i decided to bite the bullet and rebuy more passes.

$847.........now watch me 'find' those passes i bought in the past.

it is so much easier renewing the ap for the darkside.
i hope they don't take the hint and up their prices now that disney has...


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Awesome pics Stacey - looks like you guys had a wonderful time!



hi bonny, has the snow melted yet?

we had two great 90 degree days last week then the tide turned on us.
have had the furnace running 24 hours a day since then.

how did it feel to be in orlando and not have to use the heat dial...
i am betting you hit the ac button once in your room..



keishashadow said:


> back from jr's college orientation and off to kennywood tomorrow for DH's company picnichaven't cooked since wednesday and i'm liking it!
> 
> no green going on in our neck of the woods.  we don't have to recycle (but save aluminum cans on our own) and still can put out major appliances/furniture @ will, no limit as to # of cans/bags.



dont you love not cooking......

just a public announcement reminder, when you use the oven, be sure to turn it off when the pizza is done...


pizza is a main staple at your house, right?

i have never been to kennywood.
i think i want to try it but without Mr Mac.
he is not country, more of Long Island, where he was born...

has your son and youse decided on where he will call home come late august?

i started recycling back in the late 80's.
it's a big deal in the midwest.
but, only one other homie on our block recycles like us.




schumigirl said:


> Well done Vicki, that`s a big boost
> 
> 
> 
> I love having days on end when you do no cooking, it`s almost a treat, even though I enjoy cooking.
> 
> It`s so hard to come back after 2 weeks in Florida...eating out for every meal....never becomes a chore. But then you get home.......
> 
> Have a good Sunday



especially hard when you have not had to cook or think about it in a 2 week time period......





camsmomE said:


> I wanted to, but we just got back Thursday night, and I'm leaving in a few hours for Tampa (4-day business trip). I'm trying to spend some time with Cami (we're watching Phineas and Ferb); I don't think she realizes I'm about to leave.
> 
> On the other hand,
> 
> 4 days of only eat, sleep, use brain power, repeat... SOUNDS WONDERFUL!




you bet it sounds wonderful!!!!

i am so glad you came back to let us know about your trip.
i will be looking at it later today.

i have to go tend to my parental units in about 30 minutes.

i was out of the house yesterday, went to the Cardinal game at Miller Field in milwaukee, and the parental units had an oops moment.

i didn't know they needed me until 10:30 last night when i returned.

yea, i called them 3 times before they answered the phone.
who goes to bed that early on a saturday i ask you.


parental units do........

i told them after they quit yelling at me about waking them up in the 'middle of the night' that it was only 9:30 or so.
yup, i lied.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> hi bonny, has the snow melted yet?


Yes mac ... a while ago actually  ... this was taken about a week or so ago (looking down our street)


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Yes mac ... a while ago actually  ... this was taken about a week or so ago (looking down our street)



thank goodness..............

but, do you still have to run the heat?
we are....



you take the bestest pictures.


----------



## RAPstar

My birthday is the 19th. I'll be 26


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> My birthday is the 19th. I'll be 26


*Your a young pup compaired to how old I will be in August *


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *Your a young pup compaired to how old I will be in August *



I know, I just feel old.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> I know, I just feel old.



I'm the youngest of 6 kids and I turn 21 in the fall. My brothers and sisters are having issues with this. I am 4'8'' and have always looked extremely young so when I bring it up I always get the "what are you talking about willis" look. It's kind of funny, but it makes them feel super old. 

And I ramble


I figure I will get a quicker answer over here and just thought about asking y'all.
For our december trip (Dec 13-17) we would like to go to MVMCP on the day of arrival. We are allowed in MK starting at 4 so we would like to leave the hotel around 3 to get there and BE THERE so we can get in and be there as long as possible. 

The question is how does early check in work at the hotels or is it even allowed? We would like to check in around 1 or 2 just so we can get out luggage up and start to unpack before we leave for MK. We will not return to the hotel til around 1AM and would really not appreciate having to wait to check in at this time.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I figure I will get a quicker answer over here and just thought about asking y'all.
> For our december trip (Dec 13-17) we would like to go to MVMCP on the day of arrival. We are allowed in MK starting at 4 so we would like to leave the hotel around 3 to get there and BE THERE so we can get in and be there as long as possible.
> 
> The question is how does early check in work at the hotels or is it even allowed? We would like to check in around 1 or 2 just so we can get out luggage up and start to unpack before we leave for MK. We will not return to the hotel til around 1AM and would really not appreciate having to wait to check in at this time.



where are you staying?
onsite at the darkside or motherland?

i can answer your question if that is the case.

darkside:
check in, get hotel key, store luggage with valet.
you will receive a call when your room is ready.
your room number will be programed into your hotel key without you being present.
therefore, you can return to your room whenever you wish.
no matter what time it is.
you do not have to stop in at the lobby desk before you go to your room.

if you are staying onsite at the motherland:
pretty much the same case as darksite onsite hotels.

you can request a text, automated call to your cell when your room is ready.
room number will be assigned at that time to your hotel key card.


if you are staying off site, contact the hotel prior to checking in for their policy.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> where are you staying?
> onsite at the darkside or motherland?
> 
> i can answer your question if that is the case.



HA I was thinking the whole time I was writing "Don't forget to put where you are staying" 

We're staying at RPH* not RPR... now to read the rest of your post.. 

I swear I am always the first post on pages... *shakes head*


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> darkside:
> check in, get hotel key, store luggage with valet.
> you will receive a call when your room is ready.
> your room number will be programed into your hotel key without you being present.
> therefore, you can return to your room whenever you wish.
> no matter what time it is.
> you do not have to stop in at the lobby desk before you go to your room.
> 
> if you are staying onsite at the motherland:
> pretty much the same case as darksite onsite hotels.
> 
> you can request a text, automated call to your cell when your room is ready.
> room number will be assigned at that time to your hotel key card.
> 
> 
> if you are staying off site, contact the hotel prior to checking in for their policy.



Thats my thing though, I dont want to have to "check in" meaning take the luggage up and unpack at 1am in the morning when I will be getting up and going to the park for early entry the next day. I may be a college student that has a weird schedule, but after a day filled with travel and park visits Im not going to be so happy go lucky. 

Will valet just store the luggage or will they take it up to the room for us when the room is ready? If this is the case it may not be as big of a deal to actually be able to get into the room before we leave at 3PM to go from the darkside to the motherland. 

We've arrived and checked into the hotels as early as 9AM before and have never received a "Ready" call before 3 PM. If this is the case on this trip, we're kind of "screwed" in a sense. 

My question is does anyone have any experience actually requesting and getting INTO their room as early as 1 or 2.


----------



## macraven

have the front desk TM to make a note for your luggage to be delivered to your room once it is assigned.


if they tell you they can't, push it with a front end manager.
they will.

i base that on my personal experience.

if your belongings are in a room when you check in, you will feel more comfortable.
you will be able to check out the room and see if it is meeting your standards.
meaning firmness of the bed, view, location floor, cleanliness, phones workable, plenty of toiletries, etc.


i have had quite a few times experienced the room ready when i have checked in at 7:50 am.
those times were for the king suite.

i also have had times that my room was ready at noon or before.
only have had a later check in time of 2:00 in the afternoon once.
that about slayed me.......
i was spoiled from earlier access time to the room.

maybe it depends on the day you check in at rph.
i check in on tuesdays or wednesdays.
the last time i checked in on a thursday, 6 years back, had a 1:30 wait time.
one year i switched towers  and had a 2:00 access to the new room assignment.  the original room was ready for me at check in time when i arrived before 8:00

the monday checkout rush is over and monday nights usually have rooms unused the night before.  that makes tuesday an ideal day to check in.
i have had homies tell me when they check in on a friday or saturday, they have had delays in getting their room assigned.
hotels are quite often at 95% occupancy the nights before.
therefore, rooms can only be cleaned one at a time per floor.
time consuming.....

check in is at 4:00 pm
same as it is at disney resorts.

if they go past it, ask the front end manager for a discount for your inconvenience.


really, no matter which day of the week you do check in, they will work with you in getting your room ready for you.


worse case senario......
your room is not assigned before you have to leave for disney.
you call star service once you recieve word from the front desk your room number.

tell them to put your belongings in your room.

be sure to have your CLAIM # with  you for them to do that.

when you check in luggage/items with valet, you are given a claim check.
you have to show that in order to get your belongings out .

that is unless the manager works it out for you in advance.


----------



## tinydancer09

Mac-thanks for the advise! 
I've been to universal several times, I've just never booked or been in charge of the hotel. Responsibilities of getting older I guess 

I'm a property manager myself so I understand the 4PM in 11AM out times and we hold our tenants very strictly to this... I'm just... special, right?! 

Oh and on the "checking out the room thing" I'm a pretty "laid back" person when it comes to actually getting to the vacation. I would have never in a million years even thought about complaining about those kinds of things. I'm the "make the best of it" kind of person... to an extent. I in no way deal with something that will ruin my vacation if I know it can be fixed, but I also don't let the small things bother me. ha, maybe it's because I'm so small myself.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> thank goodness..............
> 
> but, do you still have to run the heat?
> we are....



nope - been running the AC for the past couple weeks - been nice and warm here 



macraven said:


> you take the bestest pictures.


awww shucks ... thankies!


RAPstar said:


> My birthday is the 19th. I'll be 26


I think I'm dyslexic today ... either that or tired ... I read that as you'll be 19 on the 26th


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> nope - been running the AC for the past couple weeks - been nice and warm here
> [/FONT][/COLOR]
> awww shucks ... thankies!
> 
> I think I'm dyslexic today ... either that or tired ... I read that as you'll be 19 on the 26th



 Good thing I'm never carded


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Mac-thanks for the advise!
> I've been to universal several times, I've just never booked or been in charge of the hotel. Responsibilities of getting older I guess
> 
> I'm a property manager myself so I understand the 4PM in 11AM out times and we hold our tenants very strictly to this... I'm just... special, right?!
> 
> Oh and on the "checking out the room thing" I'm a pretty "laid back" person when it comes to actually getting to the vacation. I would have never in a million years even thought about complaining about those kinds of things. I'm the "make the best of it" kind of person... to an extent. I in no way deal with something that will ruin my vacation if I know it can be fixed, but I also don't let the small things bother me. ha, maybe it's because I'm so small myself.




you have to be 21 to book a room at universal hotels.
i'm assuming your bf is doing the booking and check in stuff.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> nope - been running the AC for the past couple weeks - been nice and warm here
> [/FONT][/COLOR]
> awww shucks ... thankies!
> 
> I think I'm dyslexic today ... either that or tired ... I read that as you'll be 19 on the 26th





bonny, we had last monday and tuesday temps of 90 during the day and 65 in the evening.

then came last wednesday and we were back with having the furnace on again.
a/c on for 2 days then tuesday night at midnight, 48 degrees.......

it's a terrible spring for us here.
not usual temps.

you should enter contests on photography sites.
you would win.....

and all of us here would vote for youse.


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> Good thing I'm never carded


*As old as I am they still card me and then tell me how sorry they are  don't hurt my feelings just makes me feel a little better about my age  *


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> you have to be 21 to book a room at universal hotels.
> i'm assuming your bf is doing the booking and check in stuff.



He is, but I will be 21 at that point.  He is 22 now, 23 when we check in.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *As old as I am they still card me and then tell me how sorry they are  don't hurt my feelings just makes me feel a little better about my age  *



that's so cute!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## RAPstar

Morning. Spent the morning reading all about the Disney increases. I'm not sure what to think yet, besides thinking that Disney may not be an option very much longer for vacation. At least for a few years.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> Morning. Spent the morning reading all about the Disney increases. I'm not sure what to think yet, besides thinking that Disney may not be an option very much longer for vacation. At least for a few years.



Paul and I have decided Disney isn't an option except in "special" occasions. We're doing MVMCP this December. We MAY do DHS in May for Star Wars weekend. And possibly MVMCP OR MNSCHP the next year. That's it til we graduate college and MK is finished. 

We decided to buy annual passes for US instead and start a "business" of taking our friends and family with us to help pay for the hotels. Next year we will will probably renew for 170 bucks and continue to go to US.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Morning. Spent the morning reading all about the Disney increases. I'm not sure what to think yet, besides thinking that Disney may not be an option very much longer for vacation. At least for a few years.


It is getting quite expensive ... I couldn't imagine having to buy tickets for an entire family ... I'm so glad we have APs - the renewal rate is much cheaper than buying tix for our 2 trips each year - plus we don't have to worry about keeping track of how many days we've used or not being able to park hop.  Heck if we each bought a 6 day ticket with park hopper for both trips, it would be $150 more than the AP.


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> Paul and I have decided Disney isn't an option except in "special" occasions. We're doing MVMCP this December. We MAY do DHS in May for Star Wars weekend. And possibly MVMCP OR MNSCHP the next year. That's it til we graduate college and MK is finished.
> 
> We decided to buy annual passes for US instead and start a "business" of taking our friends and family with us to help pay for the hotels. Next year we will will probably renew for 170 bucks and continue to go to US.



I've been saying for years now that I'm gonna take a break from FL trips, and I'm thinking now is the time, lol. It makes since as well, since each year has gotten progressively bigger, and costlier. This will be the biggest, since I'm going for 9 nights, doing WDW and Uni. Heck I even have 2 non-park days scheduled and I never do that! Next 3 on my to-do list: Grand Canyon, California and go on a cruise (I've never been).


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> I've been saying for years now that I'm gonna take a break from FL trips, and I'm thinking now is the time, lol. It makes since as well, since each year has gotten progressively bigger, and costlier. This will be the biggest, since I'm going for 9 nights, doing WDW and Uni. Heck I even have 2 non-park days scheduled and I never do that! Next 3 on my to-do list: Grand Canyon, California and go on a cruise (I've never been).



Cruises are fun but they are a like like themeparks in you need to know what you want to do, what crowds, types of people, and places you want to go. Timeof year is also a huge factor in types of crowds.. and by that Idont mean how many people I mean college vs. family


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Morning. Spent the morning reading all about the Disney increases. I'm not sure what to think yet, besides thinking that Disney may not be an option very much longer for vacation. At least for a few years.



i started reading those threads when the info broke days back.
too many of them....but i did get caught up with them on the weekend. 

lots of whining, i can get that from home and my parental units...

i had a 7 day hopper no expire from a year ago but can't find it.
i bought tickets again from UT. 
5 day myw, no expire
7 day hopper, no expire
$847.....
i'm sure i will find my saved hopper pass and the 2 day basic tix on a hotel key soon.
when that happens, i'll have enough tickets to last me 3 years at the motherland.

i'll continue my annual pilgrimage to the big O.
when the prices go higher at disney, i'll spend more days at UO hotels.
i won't like the increasing disney will do in the future but i'll live with it and still go there.

i'm not giving my 16 days away to the family...
this is my solo time to relax and not be a responsible big person.


i do two, at least, 





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It is getting quite expensive ... I couldn't imagine having to buy tickets for an entire family ... I'm so glad we have APs - the renewal rate is much cheaper than buying tix for our 2 trips each year - plus we don't have to worry about keeping track of how many days we've used or not being able to park hop.  Heck if we each bought a 6 day ticket with park hopper for both trips, it would be $150 more than the AP.



i go solo so it is cheaper for me.
most go with a spouse or family and that gets expensive.
i can't imagine how that can be affordable.

i used to buy the disney AP but quit when i stopped going twice a year or staying less than 11 days on site in one trip.

i used to come out ahead with the ap but the past few years, well, since 2006, i didn't find it to my advantage.  they changed the rate system to go with the flow of the other hotels in the states.

i used to be able to book on the last day of value season and have it continue to the day i checked out, keeping that same rate.

i'm sure many like the ap but if i bought it, i would not be using it for tickets enough to cover my costs.

a couple of my friends that i meet up with have the tiw.
that helps some, but i don't eat a full meal like they do at times.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone...just checking in while I have a free second!

Hope everyone is well and getting ready for summer!


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## minniejack

donaldduck352 said:


>



ditto


DID I EVER TELL YOU GUYS TO REMEMBER TO TURN OFF THE OVEN?????

I don't even have enough time, space or energy to keep you all posted on what's happening>


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> Cruises are fun but they are a like like themeparks in you need to know what you want to do, what crowds, types of people, and places you want to go. Timeof year is also a huge factor in types of crowds.. and by that Idont mean how many people I mean college vs. family



Due to my job, I can only travel before or after the summer season. Which is good considering I try to do that any way lol.


----------



## tink20

Good morning all, 

It is so HOT.... taking DS to the movies today to see Kungfu Panda, meeting up with one of his friends from school, then they are going swimming. 

DD has a job interview, we'll see how that goes (first job ever)

MJ, sorry the oven situation is still going on, I would never have thought that would cause "that" much trouble, hope everything gets better soon.

ok, I have to start plannning some kind of trip, to cure my post trip blues, even if we don't end up going, it still helps.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> Due to my job, I can only travel before or after the summer season. Which is good considering I try to do that any way lol.



Due to my pickyness I can only travel before or after the summer season. 

That's also good because you tend to get 1) less kids and 2) less drunk people. Mostly "older" people in off season. I personally love hurricane season. Rates are cheap and people are scaredy cats. Plus, if you get stuck too long  you get a free cruise or free something.


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> Due to my pickyness I can only travel before or after the summer season.
> 
> That's also good because you tend to get 1) less kids and 2) less drunk people. Mostly "older" people in off season. I personally love hurricane season. Rates are cheap and people are scaredy cats. Plus, if you get stuck too long  you get a free cruise or free something.



lol, I'm picky too, which is why I traveled in the off-season the past few years. I got spoiled being able to ride the Mummy 10 times in a row with no wait.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> lol, I'm picky too, which is why I traveled in the off-season the past few years. I got spoiled being able to ride the Mummy 10 times in a row with no wait.



I just tried to "like" your status and got confused when I couldn't. I think Ive been facebooking too much!

I live in south GA and do not enjoy "vacationing" in the hot humid weather that I typically live in so I try and go in the March/Sept/Oct months when it is cool at night and just right during the day. 102 Heat with 100% humidity and dew points in the upper 70s isn't a "vacation" to me... its a big ole 

When you get ready to go on a cruise PM me and I'll send you the message board I used to post on. They have a lot of information and a great community... or used to at least....


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone...just checking in while I have a free second!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and getting ready for summer!



so good to see you here.
how's sis doing?

don't be a stranger....
come back soon!



donaldduck352 said:


>








the man is back!!
i missed youse...





minniejack said:


> ditto
> 
> 
> DID I EVER TELL YOU GUYS TO REMEMBER TO TURN OFF THE OVEN?????
> 
> I don't even have enough time, space or energy to keep you all posted on what's happening>



i need to contact the tag fairy and have her give you that tag.......
you'll be a walking billboard for public announcements then.


----------



## tinydancer09

minniejack said:


> ditto
> *
> 
> DID I EVER TELL YOU GUYS TO REMEMBER TO TURN OFF THE OVEN?????*
> 
> I don't even have enough time, space or energy to keep you all posted on what's happening>



I left my stove on earlier today and thought of you.  I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all..

Realy quiet for a Wendsday here!!*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all..
> 
> Realy quiet for a Wendsday here!!*


*Think its because I have been posting every once in awhile *


----------



## macraven

i spent the day taking care of son's needs and parental units...
and the insurance company.


almost makes me want to call it a day and hit the hay.


but, knowing me, i'll be up wasting my time until the late hours.


one more thing.
our furnace is still on.
i don't like our weather today again.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all..
> 
> Realy quiet for a Wendsday here!!*


It's cuz most of us are watching game 7 of the Stanley Cup ... or maybe not


----------



## tinydancer09

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all..
> 
> Realy quiet for a Wendsday here!!*



Ive been wondering what was going on but didn't want to disturb the peace.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It's cuz most of us are watching game 7 of the Stanley Cup ... or maybe not



eh, it will be the first time for the canucks if they win..

i hope they win.


i know nothing about hockey.
but i hope your team wins...


that's the nice type of homie i am..


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all..
> 
> Realy quiet for a Wendsday here!!*





i'm glad you listed the day of the week as i forgot what day it was.

and it would take too much energy for me to get off my butt, open the kitchen cabinet door and look at my calendar.


but, i have a written excuse for being absent today.
i have a note from my mother.


but i signed it for her as i am her attorney in fact.   


tomorrow isn't going to be much better.


i picked up one son out of MKE this morning and will spend tomorrow looking at him while i drink my coffee then he'll take off with my car for the day.

and i'll be on foot for my errands........


----------



## donaldduck352

*YAY BRUINS---NOT!!!!

Sorry all Boston fans.

4-0,it was fixed!!*


----------



## macraven

i really have no idea what we are talking about Mr Duck, but i am assuming it isn't the canucks.

but, if you are happy then i am happy.


i don't do hockey.


maybe in my next life i will pick up that sport.
to watch.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> i really have no idea what we are talking about Mr Duck, but i am assuming it isn't the canucks.
> 
> but, if you are happy then i am happy.
> 
> 
> i don't do hockey.
> 
> 
> maybe in my next life i will pick up that sport.
> to watch.


At least you know it was hockey... I had no idea what everyone was going on about!


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i really have no idea what we are talking about Mr Duck, but i am assuming it isn't the canucks.
> 
> but, if you are happy then i am happy.
> 
> 
> i don't do hockey.
> 
> 
> maybe in my next life i will pick up that sport.
> to watch.



*I got addicted to hockey at a early age.Half of my family were Devil fans and the other RedWings.When I finally got a home team(Lightning)I was so happy.Got season passes for the 1'st three years and loved every home game.

To see it live not on TV is the best.Watching it on the set is like watching golf!!*


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> and will spend tomorrow looking at him while i drink my coffee then he'll take off with my car for the day.



That made me laugh...........a vision at the breakfast table!!! What is MKE??

I sat looking at Kyle the other morning as we were having breakfast and thought........when did you grow up 



I am becoming addicted to Pineapple!!!

Trying to be healthy, yes.......but I can`t get enough of it. Trying to come up with meals that will include it, as well as snacking on it.

Having King Prawn and Pineapple Hot and spicy stir fry tonight.....yum.

Less than 9 weeks now till Orlando


----------



## tink20

schumigirl said:


> I am becoming addicted to Pineapple!!!



I love pineapple, one of my favorite fruits.  I like it grilled. I also like pineapple juice with Malibu rum, yummy.



DS and I are going bowling with my mom and sis and her two kiddos.  I should do pretty good, because we'll have the bumpers up for the kids. LOL  

Everyone have an awesome day!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> That made me laugh...........a vision at the breakfast table!!! What is MKE??
> 
> I sat looking at Kyle the other morning as we were having breakfast and thought........when did you grow up
> 
> 
> 
> I am becoming addicted to Pineapple!!!
> 
> Trying to be healthy, yes.......but I can`t get enough of it. Trying to come up with meals that will include it, as well as snacking on it.
> 
> Having King Prawn and Pineapple Hot and spicy stir fry tonight.....yum.
> 
> Less than 9 weeks now till Orlando



boys grow up too fast.

MKE is the milwaukee wisconsin airport.
i live 39 minutes from that airport and 40 minutes from the chicago O'hare/ORD airport.

do try the pineapple pizza at Jakes at rph.
it is sooooo good.
i wuvs it!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Well....its not an oven, but this sucked nonetheless...











After I took a chainsaw to it.  This is a far as I got before calling in the peeps that are used to weilding chainsaws. 






Oh yeah.....heeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooo....


----------



## keishashadow

wow, that's some storm damage!

still regrouping after kennywood slapdown, the thunderbolt bested me this time, talk about feeling old lol

mac DS is signed up @ Robert E Cook Honors College @ Indiana University of PA, however....Thiel is holding his scholarships until end of July.  Governor hasn't set the budget yet as to school fundings, if he pulls the plug more than expected we'll retreat to Thiel (which would cost us less $ anyway)

losing park tix is a nightmarejik u didn't think of it, did u perhaps make a copy of the back of the tix?  if so they can be replaced. 

Makes me wonder if i should renew DH's AP now?  got reminder email as to 'a great deal'of $150xx or otherdo you think they might raise the renewal yet again following disney's lead?



RAPstar said:


> Good thing I'm never carded


 
i figure it's a matter of time before i start getting carded...

for AARP discount



donaldduck352 said:


>


 
little over a week & i'll be frying my butt in the sand watching those planes overhead for beach stores, etc....i needs a vacation.



minniejack said:


> ditto
> 
> 
> DID I EVER TELL YOU GUYS TO REMEMBER TO TURN OFF THE OVEN?????
> 
> I don't even have enough time, space or energy to keep you all posted on what's happening>


 
is there a reason mj doesn't have this as a tag?  i'm just sayin...



RAPstar said:


> Due to my job, I can only travel before or after the summer season. Which is good considering I try to do that any way lol.


 
bestest prices are sept/oct/early nov & dec.  btw, the ships have been full of kids no matter when we have sailed.  My DCL cruises were in the 'off season' in the past.  I absolutely dread the thought of how many rugrats will be underfoot in July.  Have a feeling we will be hanging in the adult areas.



donaldduck352 said:


> *I got addicted to hockey at a early age.Half of my family were Devil fans and the other RedWings.When I finally got a home team(Lightning)I was so happy.Got season passes for the 1'st three years and loved every home game.*
> 
> _*To see it live not on TV is the best.Watching it on the set is like watching golf!!*_


 
i'm still cringing over our results this season, in our defense many of our big names were knocked out.  DS not a home-town fantampa is one of the teams he follows.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> wow, that's some storm damage!
> 
> 
> 
> losing park tix is a nightmarejik u didn't think of it, did u perhaps make a copy of the back of the tix?  if so they can be replaced.
> 
> please, not another homie telling me this.
> i think keisha you are now the tenth homie in different threads to say, 'photocopy the back'...
> 
> *heck, i did that and misplaced that copy too.........*
> 
> i ordered more motherland tickets just in case i don't find the the ones i already have ..........
> my trip is end of september, i hope to find what i have misplaced.
> 
> 
> and, my UO AP and lanyard is also with the missing tickets.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a reason mj doesn't have this as a tag?  i'm just sayin...
> 
> patient grasshopper.
> i'm working on it.




mr mad.........oh my goodness.
what a mess you have to deal with.......


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> I am becoming addicted to Pineapple!!!
> 
> Trying to be healthy, yes.......but I can`t get enough of it. Trying to come up with meals that will include it, as well as snacking on it.
> 
> Having King Prawn and Pineapple Hot and spicy stir fry tonight.....yum.
> 
> Less than 9 weeks now till Orlando



Pineapple is my favorite fruit. Strawberries had such a bad season last year I ate nothing but pineapple for lunch for a couple months. Apparently I "over exposed" myself to it and because allergic to it. At least that's what they told me to explain my crazy unexplainable hives. 

This also happened in 2004 when strawberries had a great season. I ate strawberries every night for dinner after dance for the entire season. I then started breaking out in hives in August when I started school. Never explained that one told me to stop doing everything switch to non fragrance everything, and take 2 allergy pills daily for the rest of my life. My body hates me. 

Thankfully the hives are not bad when they do happen and I can counter act them with a.. few allergy pills. The pineapple this season is great this season! 

Oh man I ramble....



TOP OF PAGE. geez


----------



## keishashadow

oooh, im finally in the top 10 of 'something'

TGIF


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Pineapple is my favorite fruit. Strawberries had such a bad season last year I ate nothing but pineapple for lunch for a couple months. Apparently I "over exposed" myself to it and because allergic to it. At least that's what they told me to explain my crazy unexplainable hives.
> 
> This also happened in 2004 when strawberries had a great season. I ate strawberries every night for dinner after dance for the entire season. I then started breaking out in hives in August when I started school. Never explained that one told me to stop doing everything switch to non fragrance everything, and take 2 allergy pills daily for the rest of my life. My body hates me.
> 
> Thankfully the hives are not bad when they do happen and I can counter act them with a.. few allergy pills. The pineapple this season is great this season!
> 
> Oh man I ramble....
> 
> 
> 
> TOP OF PAGE. geez



maybe you will outgrow that allergy.
you had that breakout when you were 13 years old based on the info you posted.

sometimes when you reach adulthood, the childhood allergies go away.
crossing my fingers that it happens that way for youse!

i like pineapple on pizza.
haven't had my pineapple 'straight up' in a while..


----------



## macraven

hey homies carole and tink...

come to thinking.....
i do like pineapple cooked in the shrimp/spawn and in chicken.
also put it on the screwers when i do kabobs with the meat and veggies.


not i must get pineapple and warm up the grill for lunch!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Howdy all!! Just got back from my son's college orientation at Texas A&M University so I got a lot of catching up to do


----------



## macraven

cbdmhgp said:


> Howdy all!! Just got back from my son's college orientation at Texas A&M University so I got a lot of catching up to do



ok, you do the ketchup'ing here but be sure to return....





wow, Texas A & M, that is great skool to attend!
he is going to love it there.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> maybe you will outgrow that allergy.
> you had that breakout when you were 13 years old based on the info you posted.
> 
> sometimes when you reach adulthood, the childhood allergies go away.
> crossing my fingers that it happens that way for youse!
> 
> i like pineapple on pizza.
> haven't had my pineapple 'straight up' in a while..



I was 13 going on 14. I have outgrown the Strawberry one and the pineapple one of getting lesser. Like I said.... my body just hates me. It picks whatever it wants to be allergic to this week and does it. I am now as of 2 years ago allergic to my golden retriever. 

I am still thinking about getting allergy shots... hopefully that will take care of everything. 

Oh, and your memory about people is crazy! I commend you on your knowledge of "homies"


----------



## cbdmhgp

macraven said:


> ok, you do the ketchup'ing here but be sure to return....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, Texas A & M, that is great skool to attend!
> he is going to love it there.



My son has already fallen in love with it, and he's excited to get down there. I'm just not ready for him to go yet


----------



## tinydancer09

cbdmhgp said:


> My son has already fallen in love with it, and he's excited to get down there. I'm just not ready for him to go yet



If it's anything like what happened between me and my parents, you may not see him as much but your relationship grows 100% stronger. I actually get a long with my parents now. Don't get me wrong I was never one of those "my parents are idiots" kids but I actually enjoy their company now rather than dread it. I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all. I'm at home watching Mimic, even though I shouldn't since bugs of all kinds drive me bonkers (I've literally screamed like a girl several times now.......Mac and Bonny know what that sounds like). If its any prelude to me at HHN this year, people will need ear plugs.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> (I've literally screamed like a girl several times now.......Mac and Bonny know what that sounds like). If its any prelude to me at HHN this year, people will need ear plugs.


 it also didn't help that Lee and Adam where grabbing you from behind to scare you either  ... wait that didn't sound right  LOL


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies and Happy Fathers Day to all The Dads *


----------



## keishashadow

cbdmhgp said:


> My son has already fallen in love with it, and he's excited to get down there. I'm just not ready for him to go yet


 congrats, i know how u feel. Are you close enough for him to come home on the random weekend?







 dudesmy mr is working day 8 in a 14 day stretch, steak & lobster tails will be waiting for him on the grill when he gets home...yes, he gets to cook it lol.

enjoy the day all


----------



## tinydancer09

Anyone on here bakers or cooks?

This summer I decided that I was going to teach myself how to make a bunch of recipes and things that I have been meaning to learn how to do. The other day I "mastered" the art of biscuits.... now if only I could make them taste like Hardee's! 

Anyone have any good recipes? My next goal is bread making and I dont have a bread maker so its all "old fashioned" so any starter bread recipes would be awesome too....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i like pineapple on pizza.
> haven't had my pineapple 'straight up' in a while..



I loves pineapple on my pizza......and yes the one in Jakes Bar is one of the bestest  




tinydancer09 said:


> I have outgrown the Strawberry one and the pineapple one of getting lesser.



That`s good to hear......must suck having allergies to something so delicious.........hope I never develop and allergy to wine......or Bud!!!!



Happy Fathers day to all Daddy`s out there  

And to those of us who don`t have their daddy any more  


It has rained here solidly since Thursday night and cold. So fed up with our weather. So been watching another weekend special of Murder She Wrote.......I do love Angela Lansbury.

Got some housework done as well 

Another week looms ahead


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Fathers Day to everyone, that's a father of course.


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> Happy Fathers Day to everyone, that's a father of course.



Discrimination. I would like to have a good day as well but I do not have children and am female. I'm filing a lawsuit.... 

I amuse myself no need to laugh or mock.


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Anyone on here bakers or cooks?
> 
> This summer I decided that I was going to teach myself how to make a bunch of recipes and things that I have been meaning to learn how to do. The other day *I "mastered" the art of biscuits*.... now if only I could make them taste like Hardee's!
> 
> Anyone have any good recipes? My next goal is bread making and I dont have a bread maker so its all "old fashioned" so any starter bread recipes would be awesome too....


 
me too, short drive to KFC & it's all gravy - pun intended

fyi - don't dismiss a breadmaker out of hand, many top bakers use it to kneed/rise their dough then finish it in oven.  If i have more time to mess around, i use my kitchenaid mixer/dough hook.  I don't do laundry on a washboard see no reason not to take advantage of modern conveniences.  Note:  i bake bread/rolls etc. everyweek so the thrill is gone, it's more of a chore as is most cooking imo. 

im called today to see if any epcot resorts might be open after our cruise next month & bam, so long AKV, hello BCV!  Now we can crawl back to bed after epcot.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> me too, short drive to KFC & it's all gravy - pun intended
> 
> fyi - don't dismiss a breadmaker out of hand, many top bakers use it to kneed/rise their dough then finish it in oven.  If i have more time to mess around, i use my kitchenaid mixer/dough hook.  I don't do laundry on a washboard see no reason not to take advantage of modern conveniences.  Note:  i bake bread/rolls etc. everyweek so the thrill is gone, it's more of a chore as is most cooking imo.



MM kfc mashed potatoes... 

And I havent dismissed the breadmaker... I just don't own one nor do I have the funds/room for one as a poor, squished college student. I MADE room for my new kitchen aid mixer last year and now there is absolutely NO more room in the kitchen. In fact I have to keep my extra bowls and accessories in my own bedroom 

And if you have time I would appreciate any bread making tips and tricks. The art of bread making in my family disappeared when my grandmother pasted and I was way to young to remember anything she did. Ever since then we have tried and tried to make bread in our family... everytime we get flat, dense rolls and breads. The taste is there just not the texture. And whats bread without great texture? In the trash that's where!


----------



## macraven

tiny, don't fret about cooking and learning new recipes.


this will pass.............



once you have spent a fortune on the ingredients and only have yourself and maybe the bf to eat all of it, you'll find it is cheaper to grab something out....




i mean, you make biscuits.
how many, maybe a dozen, as that is what a recipe calls for.

then you end up tossing out a lot of them as they do not keep well in the fridge.
freezing them is not easy.

bread items, potatoes, and some pastas break up chemically once they are frozen.


stick with pillsbury.  the 3 or 6 biscuit can.
you can't go wrong there.



don't forget you need to pre heat your oven before you can bake the biscuits and bake them.

heating up the house/apartment during the summer heat is icky.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> tiny, don't fret about cooking and learning new recipes.
> 
> 
> this will pass.............
> 
> once you have spent a fortune on the ingredients and only have yourself and maybe the bf to eat all of it, you'll find it is cheaper to grab something out....
> 
> i mean, you make biscuits.
> how many, maybe a dozen, as that is what a recipe calls for.
> 
> then you end up tossing out a lot of them as they do not keep well in the fridge.
> freezing them is not easy.
> 
> bread items, potatoes, and some pastas break up chemically once they are frozen.
> 
> stick with pillsbury.  the 3 or 6 biscuit can.
> you can't go wrong there.
> 
> don't forget you need to pre heat your oven before you can bake the biscuits and bake them.
> 
> heating up the house/apartment during the summer heat is icky.



I have worked in a bakery for going on 7 years. (I'm away at college now so I don't do much) But I LOVE cooking and learning new recipes. Theres nothing like fresh homemade stuff. Eating out makes me sick as well, esp if I do it more than once a day or a couple days in a row. And it is easier to go grab something from town but in the time that I can go to town and grab something I might as well boil a pot of water and make me some simple kraft mac and cheese that doesnt make me sick and more than fills me up... Thats a lot of ands. 

As for wasting ingredients- I have lots of college guys that I hang out with. I call them my guinea pigs. They eat anything and everything and then tell me what they thought about it. It's a great system. Even my gross stuff they eat because no matter how bad it is it's better than ramen that they have been eating every day for the past 5 years (yeah they've been in college for that long and still havent come close to graduation!  Profession Students) As for once I learn a recipe I cut it down to a serving or two. I can make exactly 4 biscuits with my recipe now which is just perfect for two people, we usually only have one left. Stuff like chicken and rice I have only gotten down so far but it makes GREAT leftovers and I can freeze it and feed it to my dogs. (Shes 15 and picky eater  ) 

As for the oven yeah it does suck because mine as terrible insulation. However we have a split floor plan so I can cool one half of my house and run the oven in the other. Sure it gets really hot in the living/kitchen area, but my room is nice and cool.  Plus I have a kickbutt toaster oven and cooks most things more evenly than my oven!  Oh rental homes.


----------



## macraven

i thought you were talking about cooking at home since you are out of skool now.
thats why i said what i said.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> i thought you were talking about cooking at home since you are out of skool now.
> thats why i said what i said.



Oh I am talking about home. At the bakery I was the cake maker not the bread. I just threw in the bakery bit to explain my love for baking but I see that I didn't clearly demonstrate that to someone that doesnt know me. Ha, I tend to do that often... I come from a small town where everyone knows everyone so there's no need to explain in detail... 

But my point in a very condensed form is I love to cook and love to learn new recipes. It's my form of accomplishment. I don't know if I love theme parks or cooking more.... *gasp*. I come from a long line of southern cooks and I don't plan to break that line anytime soon... However I did find a recipe that called for lard the other day  I'm all for change when it comes to that!


----------



## macraven

wait until you have a family and have to cook all the meals for the rest of your life.
no matter if you are sick, tired and have to run to the grocery store to make the meal.........



i think cooking is highly over rated....



the thrill is gone then.......


----------



## macraven

i do have to smile when i hear of a young person eager to cook.



after doing it for years, i look forward to my vacation in the big O where i don't have to walk into a kitchen...  
i can eat my food hot, all of it, at the time it is presented to me.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> i do have to smile when i hear of a young person eager to cook.
> 
> 
> 
> after doing it for years, i look forward to my vacation in the big O where i don't have to walk into a kitchen...
> i can eat my food hot, all of it, at the time it is presented to me.



Haha I do love that feeling too though. There's nothing better after a long hot day in the theme parks than to be waited on hand and.. mouth. 

Hopefully in the next year I will get to try all the nice table service places down there. To this point it's just been CS meals in the parks with family. Now that I am dragging my BF around I can pamper myself with GOOD meals. Cannot wait to eat at Mythos... esp after I found the picture of the bistro filet. YUM.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> tiny, don't fret about cooking and learning new recipes.
> 
> 
> this will pass.............


 
coffee now on my monitor



macraven said:


> i do have to smile when i hear of a young person eager to cook.
> 
> 
> 
> after doing it for years, i look forward to my vacation in the big O where i don't have to walk into a kitchen...
> i can eat my food hot, all of it, at the time it is presented to me.


 
i've never cooked despite usually having DVC kitchen (although having a refrigerator is nice), then it' wouldn't be 'a vacation' in my eyes. jmho, even with a trip to 'da beach (have i mentioned i'm outta here in 7 days in the last 24 hours) other than drinks, snacks we don't eat in the room. Unless u can cart food from home, you're forced to pay the outlandish grocery prices near the tourist areas. It's more economical for us to grab a hotdog poolside or do a MickeyD value menu run for lunch & then look forward to dinner out somewhere.

there's lots of places both @ WDW & U where a CS meal can be real 'good' food for less than $10 pp and they give you so much we've been known to split an entree and supplement w/a salad. We never eat more than 2 meals/day & when it's hot in the summer, usually just one supplemented by snacks/munchies...just don't get really hungry for some reason when in the parks, perhaps all the liquid we drink to try & stay hydrated filling us up?

I really don't want to bust any bubbles, but unless the kitchen area is heavily climate controlled, forget about making quality bread in the south, especially when it's hot/humid. Souther side of my family explained that flour goes 'bad' quickly in the heat & they always bought in small quantities and refrigeratored it. Bread won't rise correctly either in extreme conditions, even a draft from an open window can mess things up - assume that's why bisquits are so big in the deep south along with self-rising flour.

lard is used same as crisco, which is what i use when i do decide to whip up some bisquits & gravy - which sounds way better than the special K & strawberries on the menu for breakfast today lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Ok This really is "something about nothing"

Was sat bored tonight and got thinking about some of our different words for different things from the US to the UK

Here`s just a couple


Zucchini-----------Courgette            
Pants--------------Trousers
Elevator------------Lift
Sidewalk-----------Pavement
Eraser-------------Rubber
Fries--------------Chips
Eggplant-----------Aubergine
Potato chips-------Crisps
Gas----------------Petrol
Pantyhose---------Tights
Cilantro------------Coriander
Faucet-------------Tap
Arugula------------Rocket
Skillet-------------Frying Pan
Endive------------Chicory
Realtor------------Estate Agent

Said I was bored didn`t I    I`m sure there are loads more things we say different, but I`ve even bored myself now!!!

The Mr is nightshift, DS is out with his girlfriend and the Anthony trial has been recessed till tomorrow. So on my own. 

I could iron...............................or just   Who wants to start housework at 7pm!!!!


----------



## coastermom

Hello everyone ... Been busy here .. wanted to stop by and say HI !! 

Still planning DD  Sweet 16 trip to WDW ..... We booked the last week in Aug will be at the Beach Club at WDW ... Never stayed there before but this is where she picked !! nervous about 5 in a room but figured we did it at the HRH we can do it here !! 

Only a few days of school left and I cant wait for it to be over !! Why must we go till June 28th UGH these kiddies are DONE !! Looking forward to summer vacation here !! 

Hope everyone is good and that all the dad's here had a great fathers day !!


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Ok This really is "something about nothing"
> 
> Pants--------------Trousers
> Sidewalk-----------Pavement
> Pantyhose---------Tights
> Faucet-------------Tap
> Skillet-------------Frying Pan
> 
> Was sat bored tonight and got thinking about some of our different words for different things from the US to the UK



Things my roommates and I say differently:

Shopping Cart>Buggy>Trolley
Windsheild>Windscreen
Water hose> Hose Pipe
Fridge>Cooler


I know there are a lot more I think I've finally just gotten used to it. 

As for some of your words, I use most of those interchangeably or for different types of the products. Such as pantyhose and tights, I use tights when I think of the thick tights that I wear to dance class or costumes. Pantyhose are the sheer types that you wear for dressy occasions or business. 

Skillet I usually refer to very nice or very thick cookware like cast iron or stainless steel. Frying pan is just more of the  everyday pan.. but that's just me.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

schumigirl said:


> Ok This really is "something about nothing"
> 
> Was sat bored tonight and got thinking about some of our different words for different things from the US to the UK
> 
> Here`s just a couple
> 
> 
> Zucchini-----------Courgette
> Pants--------------Trousers
> Elevator------------Lift
> Sidewalk-----------Pavement
> Eraser-------------Rubber
> Fries--------------Chips
> Eggplant-----------Aubergine
> Potato chips-------Crisps
> Gas----------------Petrol
> Pantyhose---------Tights
> Cilantro------------Coriander
> Faucet-------------Tap
> Arugula------------Rocket
> Skillet-------------Frying Pan
> Endive------------Chicory
> Realtor------------Estate Agent





tinydancer09 said:


> Things my roommates and I say differently:
> 
> Shopping Cart>Buggy>Trolley
> Windsheild>Windscreen
> Water hose> Hose Pipe
> Fridge>Cooler


Don't forget about these (I worked for two different British physicians) 
biscuits - cookies
lorry - truck
pram - stroller
loo - restroom
flat - apartment
rubber - eraser
boot - trunk
bonnet - hood

Hope all the Dad's out there (both human and fur baby) had a great Father's Day


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> i do have to smile when i hear of a young person eager to cook.
> 
> 
> 
> after doing it for years, i look forward to my vacation in the big O where i don't have to walk into a kitchen...
> i can eat my food hot, all of it, at the time it is presented to me.



me too, but I did find this recipe today, and thought about the pineapple lovin homies


http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Hawaiian-Chicken-Kabobs/Detail.aspx


----------



## tinydancer09

tink20 said:


> me too, but I did find this recipe today, and thought about the pineapple lovin homies
> 
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Hawaiian-Chicken-Kabobs/Detail.aspx



That sounds amazing. I might have to do that for 4th of July this year! atleast for a side item to nibble on


----------



## Mad Hattered

I guess I'm the only weird one here (well, Mac and Keisha are....but for different reasons)...but I LOVE to cook on vacation.  When I go hang with my homies in Miami I always look forward to going fishing and then cooking my fresh catch.  Don't even get me going on about Lobster season!!!  When we went to Hawaii last year I caught some fish, filleted them and grilled them up.  Mmmmmm....vacation!

But then again, I do all the cooking in our family so I am used to it.


----------



## Mad Hattered

An since we're talking cooking....more people should cook their chicken like this.  Super juicy and oh so evil crispy skin!!


----------



## tinydancer09

Mad Hattered said:


> I guess I'm the only weird one here (well, Mac and Keisha are....but for different reasons)...but I LOVE to cook on vacation.  When I go hang with my homies in Miami I always look forward to going fishing and then cooking my fresh catch.  Don't even get me going on about Lobster season!!!  When we went to Hawaii last year I caught some fish, filleted them and grilled them up.  Mmmmmm....vacation!
> 
> But then again, I do all the cooking in our family so I am used to it.



I do too. I enjoy not having to go out and send $XXX  on food! We own a beach rental company... the beach is out in the middle of no where and there are hardly any restaurants, so most of our renters do too. We all go scalloping in the summer, get a bushel of oysters and steam up some shrimp when all of us go down. Nothing like sitting on the deck eating an excellent homemade dish watching the sun go down.... Life is good. 

I even find ways to cook in hotel rooms, maybe instant grits and oatmeal in a coffee pot isn't gourmet, but its still "hotel made" Breakfast only.

After a long day in the park like I said before I love a sit down restaurant.


----------



## tinydancer09

Mad Hattered said:


> An since we're talking cooking....more people should cook their chicken like this.  Super juicy and oh so evil crispy skin!!



Did you do a beer can chicken or something else? looks great! Making me hungry!


----------



## keishashadow

carole ur starting something, lots of regional quirks in the US & so many accents.  If u want a giggle check out Pittsburgh lingo link below   no wonder i'm *weird*...which i'll take as a compliment coming from "mad" hatteredbtw, that chicken looks like it's hooked up to electrode & ready to be brought back ala frankensteinhttp://news.travel.aol.com/2010/09/14/pittsburgh-slang/


----------



## Mad Hattered

Yep, thats a BCC, Tiny.  Best way to cook chicken ever!!! Cooked over lump charcoal with some apple wood.  Throw some onion and peppers on there for some smoke and all is good.

Keisha, I didnt notice the digital thermometer was in the pic. But yeah....totally looks like Im injecting it with something. But now you made me think of a flavor IV for it!! 

Im getting ready to throw down with the grill as I type.  I've had a tuna steak marinating and gonna throw it down on a 500 degree grill and sear it for 2 minutes a side. Gonna serve it over a bed of spinach and romaine and drizzle a Wasabi vinegarette over it. The side will be grilled zucchini.  

We are on the healthy thing again (sorta...gotta have some Q once in awhile) so I have to make it worth eating.


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> An since we're talking cooking....more people should cook their chicken like this.  Super juicy and oh so evil crispy skin!!



*Oh yeah,the drunk'en chicken.Works well with a small turckey also.Just need a bigger beer(some iced down in a cooler don't hurt) and more coal..*


----------



## macraven

mr mad, your chicken lost his head.........


----------



## tinydancer09

donaldduck352 said:


> *Oh yeah,the drunk'en chicken.Works well with a small turckey also.Just need a bigger beer(some iced down in a cooler don't hurt) and more coal..*



mmm turkey. I wanted turkey the other night and the store was out. I was NOT happy! I was even singing the thanksgiving day song. Love to eat turkey.... Love to eat tUR-RR-RRkey!


----------



## macraven

Mr Duck, good to see you here tonight.

i was going thru some threads in the CB and saw a darling picture of scotlass and her husband.
it was their wedding pic.
she was beautiful.

well, we already know she is a beauty but the pic was great!


----------



## tinydancer09

Just finished doing the budget for dining when we go to universal. Thank you Damo for posting menus. I never thought BF and my simple tastes in meals would come in handy.... but in fact it did! Could look at menus of the restaurants and tell EXACTLY what we would want. Estimated high of course so we have no surprises.... Wonder how many times we will change our minds before we leave though.. hm.


And the grand total for our 4 day trip is $209.85. Tips, taxes, and APH Discounts included. This also includes snacks, refills, and extras. 

*Grand total for hotels if we get the 30% APH discount is $689.85 total. 
*MVMCP- $121.32(plus parking) Anyone remember how much it is for disney? It wont arrive til 3:30 if that matters.. doubtful though. 
*Annual Passes- $494.18
*Parking- $60
*Food- $209.85
*Internet- $60 (stake through my heart please! but it must be done as I have work to get done... *Sigh*)
*Gas- $60?    .... We have a max of 500 miles at 37 mpg. so 13.5 gallons. Gas is $3.46 now and if I mark it up to $4 a gallon I still get 54.05. 60 is safe. And I ramble. 

Have I gotten everything?! 
Grand Total: 
$1695.20. 
I think I'm going to be sick 
Thank goodness this is a present to me from my WONDERFUL boyfriend. 
I will be fronting my pass, internet since it's for my work, and first tank of gas, so $337.09 is my cut, I'm riding pretty.


----------



## schumigirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Don't forget about these (I worked for two different British physicians)
> biscuits - cookies
> lorry - truck
> pram - stroller
> loo - restroom
> flat - apartment
> rubber - eraser
> boot - trunk
> bonnet - hood



That`s funny about the biscuits/cookies.....because we then categorise biscuits into several types. Chocolate, half covered, plain, cream and then we have cookies which is technically a biscuit but companies can charge more calling them cookies 
Also the loo word or toilet. First time I asked someone where the toilets were I got a blank look and then asked Oh you want the bathroom!!! No I don`t want a bath I want the loo!!!! No wonder there`s sometimes some misunderstandings.



keishashadow said:


> carole ur starting something, lots of regional quirks in the US & so many accents.  If u want a giggle check out Pittsburgh lingo link below   no wonder i'm *weird*...which i'll take as a compliment coming from "mad" hatteredbtw, that chicken looks like it's hooked up to electrode & ready to be brought back ala frankensteinhttp://news.travel.aol.com/2010/09/14/pittsburgh-slang/




Keisha......we could be related from way back. Some of those words in that link are words we use here and a couple are Scottish.
Nebby......we would tell someone in Scotland who was being nosy.....keep yer neb out!!! If we weren`t being polite of course!!
Yinz.......talking about those people over there......we would say  OI...Youse yinz ower there  (ower is pronounced as OUR but means over)
Pop is a word used in England for a fizzy drink. I love hearing different accents and words.



Mad Hattered said:


> Yep, thats a BCC, Tiny.  Best way to cook chicken ever!!! Cooked over lump charcoal with some apple wood.  Throw some onion and peppers on there for some smoke and all is good.
> 
> Keisha, I didnt notice the digital thermometer was in the pic. But yeah....totally looks like Im injecting it with something. But now you made me think of a flavor IV for it!!
> 
> Im getting ready to throw down with the grill as I type.  I've had a tuna steak marinating and gonna throw it down on a 500 degree grill and sear it for 2 minutes a side. Gonna serve it over a bed of spinach and romaine and drizzle a Wasabi vinegarette over it. The side will be grilled zucchini.
> 
> We are on the healthy thing again (sorta...gotta have some Q once in awhile) so I have to make it worth eating.



I still think you should consider B&B as a hobby .......Looks lovely, agree with Keisha about the electrode though 

Another miserable day and it`s the summer solstice ........so the longest day of the year. As we would say In Scotland "aye the nights are fair drawin in noo". Meaning it will be getting darker earlier soon.

Here endeth your lesson in Scottish for the day


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Mr Duck, good to see you here tonight.
> 
> i was going thru some threads in the CB and saw a darling picture of scotlass and her husband.
> it was their wedding pic.
> she was beautiful.
> 
> well, we already know she is a beauty but the pic was great!


 
do u have a link for those too lazy to dig

carole - interesting!  pittsburgh is big melting pot of irish/scotch/english & lots of slavic types, we're all Heinz varieties in Pittsburgh.  

My maternal grandma was irish (green), grandpa was scotch-irish (orange), with some english thrown in for good measure.  My dad was 100% slavic.  My 1st husband was sicilian and my second german-irish.  Apparently, my kids are mutts.

All this joy of cooking has me waxing poetic, not.  I'm off to make 2nd breakfast of the daythis time it's fried taters.  I have 3 more to go @ staggered times.  One will be 'gruel' for the baby, bagel/cream & scrambled eggs for the last...then we start dinner.  This short-order cook is going to revolt & make hotdogs on grill today as we're supposed to segue into high 80's for awhile...we'll call it a take it or leave it sort of day, file your complaints in the trash can ha ha.


----------



## cbdmhgp

keishashadow said:


> congrats, i know how u feel. Are you close enough for him to come home on the random weekend?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yes we are very close. He made his schedule so that he doesn't have any classes on Friday and only one on Monday at 4 so he has a 4 day weekend pretty much. He'll come back at least once a month if not more


----------



## macraven

QUOTE]

Oh yes we are very close. He made his schedule so that he doesn't have any classes on Friday and only one on Monday at 4 so he has a 4 day weekend pretty much. He'll come back at least once a month if not more[/QUOTE]



that is so good to hear.
your son will be away at school but you still be able to see him a lot!

now, you'll have to schedule your free time around his.
which i'm sure will be easy for you.


----------



## macraven

here youse go keisha:


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2710737



now i suppose you'll want to ask me which page.......
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40979282#post40979282


page 11
post #143.



i had to spend 20 minutes finding it for youse....
only because you are my homie......just sayin'


----------



## macraven

keisha, on page 9 at the bottom, kimmer posted a pic of her dad.


can anyone say........ted baxter...........
(twins separated at birth.)


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## minniejack

Send me mummy dust:  we Should be in house by July 1.

Did I ever remind you guys to turn off the oven???!!!

The stupid 1st renovators finally returned most of our belongings today.  Missing at least so far the trophy deer heads--we're talking serious business if you messed with DH's deer heads.


Sigh>>>


----------



## minniejack

took DD on the lovely college road trips last week.  She only knows how to pick expensive....  One of the one's she is leaning towards is Duke-->  I told her that I'd pick her up in four years if that was her choice..  I was the only one in the info session that actually laughed out loud when the admissions rep asked if there was any one in the room that actively cheered against Duke's BB team.  I mean I thought everyone did...


----------



## RAPstar

minniejack said:


> Send me mummy dust:  we Should be in house by July 1.
> 
> Did I ever remind you guys to turn off the oven???!!!
> 
> The stupid 1st renovators finally returned most of our belongings today.  Missing at least so far the trophy deer heads--we're talking serious business if you messed with DH's deer heads.
> 
> 
> Sigh>>>




So I'm getting the gist that you think I should turn my oven off?


----------



## tink20

its raining
its pouring





Oh and my oven is OFF (because, I am being lazy and have not used it today)


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> keisha, on page 9 at the bottom, kimmer posted a pic of her dad.
> 
> 
> can anyone say........ted baxter...........
> (twins separated at birth.)


 
i don't see it...you know i want to
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2710737&page=9

scotlass is radiantloving the kilt on the mr




minniejack said:


> Send me mummy dust: we Should be in house by July 1.
> 
> Did I ever remind you guys to turn off the oven???!!!
> 
> The stupid 1st renovators finally returned most of our belongings today. Missing at least so far the trophy deer heads--we're talking serious business if you messed with DH's deer heads.
> 
> 
> Sigh>>>


 
what a long, strange road it's been.

have fun w/the college road trips, naw, jk it can be a nice bonding experience


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> i don't see it...you know i want to
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2710737&page=9



it is on that page.

post 133 and the last post in that thread on that page.


that is her dad.

the first post is with her dad posing for the picture.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Send me mummy dust:  we Should be in house by July 1.
> 
> *Did I ever remind you guys to turn off the oven*???!!!
> 
> The stupid 1st renovators finally returned most of our belongings today.  Missing at least so far the trophy deer heads--we're talking serious business if you messed with DH's deer heads.
> 
> 
> Sigh>>>




those hat racks better be returned or all us homies will be hunting that dude down..........

i hope the july 1st date comes true and you can click your red heels together.



minniejack said:


> took DD on the lovely college road trips last week.  She only knows how to pick expensive....  One of the one's she is leaning towards is Duke-->  I told her that I'd pick her up in four years if that was her choice..  I was the only one in the info session that actually laughed out loud when the admissions rep asked if there was any one in the room that actively cheered against Duke's BB team.  I mean I thought everyone did...





tink20 said:


> its raining
> its pouring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my oven is OFF (because, I am being lazy and have not used it today)




i gather it is raining where you are........

is that a good thing?


----------



## tink20

i gather it is raining where you are........

is that a good thing?[/QUOTE]

yes, we are in an extreme drought...so....rain is good! (for now)


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> Send me mummy dust:  we Should be in house by July 1.
> 
> Did I ever remind you guys to turn off the oven???!!!
> 
> The stupid 1st renovators finally returned most of our belongings today.  Missing at least so far the trophy deer heads--we're talking serious business if you messed with DH's deer heads.
> 
> 
> Sigh>>>



Hope it all goes well MJ  


Raining again today!!!! I`m gonna need a canoe to get to my pond in the farthest part of the garden!!!

Just waiting on Councils telling everyone we have a hosepipe ban........would not surprise me!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> it is on that page.
> 
> post 133 and the last post in that thread on that page.
> 
> 
> that is her dad.
> 
> the first post is with her dad posing for the picture.


 
i followed the trail of bread-crumbs, oh so worth itted lives!

not sure what a hosepipe is, but i hope it all works out


----------



## tinydancer09

minniejack said:


> Send me mummy dust:  we Should be in house by July 1.
> 
> *Did I ever remind you guys to turn off the oven???!!!*
> 
> The stupid 1st renovators finally returned most of our belongings today.  Missing at least so far the trophy deer heads--we're talking serious business if you messed with DH's deer heads.
> 
> 
> Sigh>>>



Ive decided to just use my toaster oven from now on. It turns itsself off!


----------



## donaldduck352

minniejack said:


> Send me mummy dust:  we Should be in house by July 1.
> 
> Did I ever remind you guys to turn off the oven???!!!
> 
> The stupid 1st renovators finally returned most of our belongings today.  Missing at least so far the trophy deer heads--we're talking serious business if you messed with DH's deer heads.
> 
> 
> Sigh>>>



*I would be seriously mad if someone misplaced my deer mounts also.It took me 30yrs to get all of'em.


Hey mac,seen the storms go through Chicago yesterday on tv.You OK?*


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> i followed the trail of bread-crumbs, oh so worth itted lives!
> 
> not sure what a hosepipe is, but i hope it all works out



I didn't know what the hose pipe was either! We were washing our cars one day and she said "Hand me the hosepipe" I just stared at her then started laughing. I immediately though about the pipe in the Clue game.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> *i followed the trail of bread-crumbs, oh so worth itted lives!*
> 
> not sure what a hosepipe is, but i hope it all works out



wonder if that is a garden hose or a huge vacuum type of hose that the city uses for when the sewers flood...
don't really know.

but, google is our friend and i shall look it up for youse.

luvs your first line. 






donaldduck352 said:


> *I would be seriously mad if someone misplaced my deer mounts also.It took me 30yrs to get all of'em.
> 
> 
> Hey mac,seen the storms go through Chicago yesterday on tv.You OK?*




did i see the storms go thru chi town yesterday......???

i lived thru it.

it went on off and on from 8:30 last night thru the morning hours.
could not sleep well.


trees down here, debris flying around......yup, it was a biggie.

still as of tonight, there are 280,000 homes without electricity.

apparently i am not one of them as my computer is working.  


more storms coming thru tonight here.



will be back later.
gotta clean the kitchen and start the laundry before the rain starts pouring down again.


----------



## macraven

i'm back and no one here to play cards with tonight......


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## macraven

afternoon all.


canceled the jelly belly tour for the parental units today.

weather not good here.


----------



## tinydancer09

Apparently we're experiencing "Thunderstorms with Lightning and gusty winds" 

I'm seeing wind, and some sun LIGHT. Oh and blue skys. 

South GA is fun.


----------



## tink20

So excited, DD got her first job


----------



## RAPstar

I worry about my company sometimes. We have to call memebers to "thank" them for their memberships, we get 100 a week. Well going through mine today, all of them were called back in April. Really? You really think calling people *2 months* after calling them is wise?


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> So excited, DD got her first job













the 16 year old is going to become a rich woman.........

woot!!



i bet your daughter is smiling ear to ear now.





RAPstar said:


> I worry about my company sometimes. We have to call memebers to "thank" them for their memberships, we get 100 a week. Well going through mine today, all of them were called back in April. Really? You really think calling people *2 months* after calling them is wise?






if calling peeps is what it takes to keep your job, keep pushing the buttons on the phone.


maybe the boss thinks the grunts are having too much 'free' time....


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> I worry about my company sometimes. We have to call memebers to "thank" them for their memberships, we get 100 a week. Well going through mine today, all of them were called back in April. Really? You really think calling people *2 months* after calling them is wise?



It's annoying is what it is. The place I just bough my car keeps calling me and it's getting on my nerves. No I do not have to make an appoint for servicing. No I do not want to buy my stuff from you and no I do not wan tyour 15 e-mails. 

Mediacom also does this to me. They REALLY want me to have a landline for some reason. Their internet service is terrible enough, I dont want to subscribe my entire life through them.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> if calling peeps is what it takes to keep your job, keep pushing the buttons on the phone.
> 
> 
> maybe the boss thinks the grunts are having too much 'free' time....



My manager actually agreed that it was ridiculous and told me to put them all on "not sold".  I have no problem calling people, but there's only a handful of things we can cross sell to them, and I'm all for trying to get them to buy some sort of service from us, but I would wait longer than 2 months to try them again. And believe me, we have not had any free time the past couple of weeks. I've started to have dreams of TripTiks, maps and TourBooks. 



tinydancer09 said:


> It's annoying is what it is. The place I just bough my car keeps calling me and it's getting on my nerves. No I do not have to make an appoint for servicing. No I do not want to buy my stuff from you and no I do not wan tyour 15 e-mails.
> 
> Mediacom also does this to me. They REALLY want me to have a landline for some reason. Their internet service is terrible enough, I dont want to subscribe my entire life through them.



Luckily I haven't heard much from the dealership I bought my new used car from (lol), but some theaters I've bought subcriptions to are relentless. I had one I bought a small subscription for 3 shows to call me once a week every week to try to get me to renew for the next season......and I don't even really like the theater that much, there was only one real show I wanted to see in the 3. But that's how they get their bread and butter so to speak so I can't fault them too too much.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> Luckily I haven't heard much from the dealership I bought my new used car from (lol), but some theaters I've bought subcriptions to are relentless. I had one I bought a small subscription for 3 shows to call me once a week every week to try to get me to renew for the next season......and I don't even really like the theater that much, there was only one real show I wanted to see in the 3. But that's how they get their bread and butter so to speak so I can't fault them too too much.



Mine is new used too. Went form 1999 honda (123,000miles) civic to 2008 honda civic(23,000). My pokemon finally evolved.


----------



## macraven

it is close to 1:00 am...


where are all the homies tonight?



i'll just play Go Fish by myself tonight..


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF there's something theraputic about bringing in the trash cans, can't quite put my finger on it.  Going to scrub my carpets this weekend, doesn't get any better than that.



tinydancer09 said:


> I didn't know what the hose pipe was either! We were washing our cars one day and she said "Hand me the hosepipe" I just stared at her then started laughing. I immediately though about the pipe in the Clue game.


 
Colonel Mustard, in the library, with the hosepipe



macraven said:


> i'm back and no one here to play cards with tonight......


 
angry birds



tink20 said:


> So excited, DD got her first job


 
what's she doing?



RAPstar said:


> I worry about my company sometimes. We have to call memebers to "thank" them for their memberships, we get 100 a week. Well going through mine today, all of them were called back in April. Really? You really think calling people *2 months* after calling them is wise?


 
lame-brained idea, nothing more than a thinly disguised sales call


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## tink20

keishashadow said:


> what's she doing?



She is going to be working at an Urgent Care Center (there are 3 in this particular group, she will have to work at all 3) But they are pretty close to home, one is about 5 min. away.  I am so happy, because she wants to go into nursing, so she can get some medical experience.  She will be doing office work, for now. She will be a senior this upcoming school year, and will be in the work release program.  The job pays $9 bucks an hour, pretty good for a first job and they are open 7 days a week 8-8.  She will get every other weekend off.  She is part-time, so not sure how many hours she will get.

I am so happy, because a couple of weeks ago she interviewed at a restaurant, the manager told her to call  back, but she couldn't ever get him on the phone, I didn't really want her working there, I knew the hours would be late at night and I wasn't that crazy about that.  So, I am glad that job didn't work out, I think this one will be better. I just hope she does well, she is so lazy at home, but I guess its time for mommy to let her out of the nest and hope she can fly  and start buying her own stuff this girl loves shoes and purses


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Colonel Mustard, in the library, with the hosepipe



I was thinking Mr. Green in the kitchen with the hosepipe.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> angry birds


no ... no ... no ... no ... not Angry Birds


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> it is close to 1:00 am...
> 
> 
> where are all the homies tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> i'll just play Go Fish by myself tonight..



I was up, but watching the Simpsons. I love watching seasons on DVD


----------



## macraven

trash day has come and gone here already.


we are on the friday schedule now.




waiting for summer to begin.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> no ... no ... no ... no ... not Angry Birds



What do you have against Angry Birds? I mean they're only angry cause those greedy pigs stole there eggs......or at least I think that's what happened.


----------



## macraven

pigs you say.............


i love pigs......!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> What do you have against Angry Birds? I mean they're only angry cause those greedy pigs stole there eggs......or at least I think that's what happened.


I don't have anything against the Angry Birds themselves... it's the pigs that keep taunting me


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I don't have anything against the Angry Birds themselves... it's the pigs that keep taunting me



but pigs are your guardian angels........


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> but pigs are your guardian angels........


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I don't have anything against the Angry Birds themselves... it's the pigs that keep taunting me



And I still can't get 3 stars on the first level!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Friday everyone!

Last day of school was today!!   2 months of freedom!!

So what's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## tinydancer09

KStarfish82 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Last day of school was today!!   2 months of freedom!!
> 
> So what's everyone up to this weekend?



Sitting at home staring at my computer screen. I am the most adventurous/crazy college student in the world.


----------



## RAPstar

I just finished my tres leches birthday cake. Soooooo good.


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> I just finished my tres leches birthday cake. Soooooo good.



*Forgot,Happy BirthDay you kid.That cake sounds yummmy,never had it!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *Forgot,Happy BirthDay you kid.That cake sounds yummmy,never had it!!!*



Thanks!

I love tres leches! Its one of my favorite cakes.


----------



## macraven

andy/robbie............


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy/robbie............



It was the 19th, so its a few days late, but I don't care.  Thanks, Mac!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> It was the 19th, so its a few days late, but I don't care.  Thanks, Mac!!





well..........blondes aren't the best when it comes to numbers......

but i did get the month correct.


----------



## macraven

19th???????





hey, so is mine.


different month though.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> It was the 19th, so its a few days late, but I don't care.  Thanks, Mac!!


Are you forgetting what color Mac's hair is?? ...


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Are you forgetting what color Mac's hair is?? ...


----------



## RAPstar

100 Days till my trip!!




Look Mac, I made it blonde for you.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> 19th???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, so is mine.
> 
> 
> different month though.



Maybe that's why we get along so well? lolz


----------



## schumigirl

Hey 

It finally stopped raining today   ................we thought, could go for a walk along the beach......do some gardening...........clean the gutters...........wash the outside of windows.........wash the cars????

What did I do...........fell asleep 

I slept for 3 hours solid in the garden room. Slept through the phone ringing twice.

I`m still tired now  Nearly bedtime here though.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> 100 Days till my trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Mac, I made it blonde for you.



I dont want to hear it 

thats my attempt at being green with envy


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> 100 Days till my trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Mac, I made it blonde for you.





only a homie would do that for me.......


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> I dont want to hear it
> 
> thats my attempt at being green with envy



Well you could always reschedule and go to HHN with me and some other homies........


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> Well you could always reschedule and go to HHN with me and some other homies........



I would be the one babysitting the kids in the room... I dont do scary. 

Thats it! You guys can pay me to baby sit the kiddies and I will take them to MNSSCP! 


Oh and rescheduling our anniversary trip kind of defeats the purpose of the anniversary.


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> I would be the one babysitting the kids in the room... I dont do scary.
> 
> Thats it! You guys can pay me to baby sit the kiddies and I will take them to MNSSCP!
> 
> 
> Oh and rescheduling our anniversary trip kind of defeats the purpose of the anniversary.



You win, lol. I get scared easily, as Bonny and Mac will testify. Yet, I don't know why I find it fun.


----------



## KStarfish82

tinydancer09 said:


> Sitting at home staring at my computer screen. I am the most adventurous/crazy college student in the world.



Don't get too crazy now!


----------



## tinydancer09

KStarfish82 said:


> Don't get too crazy now!



Tonight I even created a Jeopardy board on powerpoint! 

I am one crazy kid I hope the cops don't catch me!

Okay okay not to say I NEVER have fun. Some times I leave my computer to do other things....


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I would be the one babysitting the kids in the room... I dont do scary.
> 
> Thats it! You guys can pay me to baby sit the kiddies and I will take them to MNSSCP!



huh..........

what kids?






KStarfish82 said:


> Don't get too crazy now!


----------



## coastermom

Ok quick question .. looking for a good CLEAN hotel near or around Cedar Point in Ohio.. Trip advisor gives bad reviews for all the hotels in the area and the only one I see that has decent reviews is booked for the week I want to go . Any suggestions ? thanks !

OOO Just got excited ... My Tink in my siggie is moving closer to the end !! WHOOO


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> huh..........
> 
> what kids?



You know the kids I see running around y'alls posts all the time... they do all the typos and and... They're invisable mac just play along!


----------



## RAPstar

Just entered double digits!! Only 99 days to go!!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> You know the kids I see running around y'alls posts all the time... they do all the typos and and... They're invisable mac just play along!



stay away from the kool aide tiny............!!
hate to break it to youse, but there are no invisible kids here.


i think you are our only kid on this thread.

most are at least over 25.
andy is the next closest to the baby of the group......
he had his bday some days back.

wait, forgot badge.
so andy is the third from the left youngest baby here.















now that i have said that, all the kids will start posting to claim the youngest spot.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Just entered double digits!! Only 99 days to go!!



can't be.......



nevermind.
just checked the calendar.

i go before you and was shocked to see i am under 100 days now.


wanna do biergarten for lunch?


----------



## keishashadow

i'm outta here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






tink20 said:


> She is going to be working at an Urgent Care Center s


excellent!!! summer jobs are hard to find & those w/hours in our area are getting cut back. My youngest DS has taken to DJ'ing grad parties.




RAPstar said:


> You win, lol. I get scared easily, as Bonny and Mac will testify. Yet, I don't know why I find it fun.


 
i think we should ask mac who the bigger scaredy cat was, i admit to being a HHN wussie but getting scared silly means it's a good time for me!



coastermom said:


> Ok quick question .. looking for a good CLEAN hotel near or around Cedar Point in Ohio.. Trip advisor gives bad reviews for all the hotels in the area and the only one I see that has decent reviews is booked for the week I want to go . Any suggestions ? thanks !
> 
> OOO Just got excited ... My Tink in my siggie is moving closer to the end !! WHOOO


 
no such animal, beware the econolodge right outside the causeway...i took one look @ the parking lot & walked away from a reservation. Better options back toward the turnpike intersection. As long as no odd traffic, it's only a 10 - 15 minute drive to the parks & most of the restaurants are in that area. The rooms @ kalahari are *really* nice, check out their website for lots of different promos. Have you considered the breakers express? It's not walkable but on the causeway & has the early entry privledge.

andy, here's a hat for you


----------



## tink20

i'm bored, tell me something funny!


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> i'm bored, tell me something funny!



http://www.glumbert.com/media/cattoilet


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> stay away from the kool aide tiny............!!
> hate to break it to youse, but there are no invisible kids here.
> 
> 
> i think you are our only kid on this thread.
> 
> most are at least over 25.
> andy is the next closest to the baby of the group......
> he had his bday some days back.
> 
> wait, forgot badge.
> so andy is the third from the left youngest baby here.
> 
> now that i have said that, all the kids will start posting to claim the youngest spot.



I meant the older peoples kids silly. not literal kids on the board! Maybe I do need to put the kool-aid down..


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> andy, here's a hat for you



Yay! A hat!!


I'm 26 now, in case anyone was curious. 

Mac, I sent you a PM about Biergarten


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> http://www.glumbert.com/media/cattoilet



 *Now thats funny!!*


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> http://www.glumbert.com/media/cattoilet


----------



## macraven

i sent you one also andy.


----------



## tinydancer09

Sooo...
Just got word that we're going to have to put our golden, Abby, down. She was diagnosed with an autoimmune disease 10 days ago and isn't responding to treatment.We've exhausted all other thoughts, treatments, etc and consulted over a dozen vets. She has been sick and not eating for about a month and a half now. She's lost nearly 25 pounds since it all began and her blood count refuses to improve. Unfortunately it's come time to make the call, and I even feel as though she's been suffering too long at this point. She's only 6 years old and hadn't showed any signs of aging until now. We thought that she, like our Shih-Tzu, would well out live the normal age. But, life is what happens when you're busy making plans. I just hope that "Doggie Heaven" is 10x as good as it seems, because she deserves it.


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> http://www.glumbert.com/media/cattoilet



Thanks, that cat is so darn cute and funny.






TD, sorry about your dog, I know it must be tough


----------



## tink20

oh mac, thanks for the joke.......poor Tom


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> Sooo...
> Just got word that we're going to have to put our golden, Abby, down. She was diagnosed with an autoimmune disease 10 days ago and isn't responding to treatment.We've exhausted all other thoughts, treatments, etc and consulted over a dozen vets. She has been sick and not eating for about a month and a half now. She's lost nearly 25 pounds since it all began and her blood count refuses to improve. Unfortunately it's come time to make the call, and I even feel as though she's been suffering too long at this point. She's only 6 years old and hadn't showed any signs of aging until now. We thought that she, like our Shih-Tzu, would well out live the normal age. But, life is what happens when you're busy making plans. I just hope that "Doggie Heaven" is 10x as good as it seems, because she deserves it.



That's so sad. Poor goggie.  's to you for your loss. 

My little brother's golden is going the same route. She's diabetic and has a thyroid problem, and now she's going blind from cataracts. They can't do surgery for the cataracts cause she has an erratic heartbeat. It just breaks my heart.


----------



## macraven

sorry to hear about your doggie.
not an easy decision to make.


one of my cats is 17 years old.
vets have told me before they can put her down as she will die soon.

hogwash.....

i was told that by the vet 13 months ago and the cat is still with us and in no pain.

she has gone thru insulin shots 2x's a day for 6 years and now a miracle that she recovered from diabetes, and from cancer.

now she's on meds for an autoimmune disease and meds keep her fine.

she doesn't see or hear very well but she knows where her food bowl is and the liter box.
she still hops in my bed to wake me up in the morning.
a sawpaper tongue licking my eyelids and nose will wake up anyone...

i think this cat will outlive me....


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> sorry to hear about your doggie.
> not an easy decision to make.
> 
> 
> one of my cats is 17 years old.
> vets have told me before they can put her down as she will die soon.
> 
> hogwash.....
> 
> i was told that by the vet 13 months ago and the cat is still with us and in no pain.
> 
> she has gone thru insulin shots 2x's a day for 6 years and now a miracle that she recovered from diabetes, and from cancer.
> 
> now she's on meds for an autoimmune disease and meds keep her fine.
> 
> she doesn't see or hear very well but she knows where her food bowl is and the liter box.
> she still hops in my bed to wake me up in the morning.
> a sawpaper tongue licking my eyelids and nose will wake up anyone...
> 
> i think this cat will outlive me....


Sounds like shes pretty immortal. How on earth do you round up a cat everyday to give them a shot? I would have enough trouble catching the darn thing much less having to give them a shot when they knows it coming!


----------



## macraven

shots were a lot easier than the 3 pills a day i have to cram down her throat.





by the Grace of God that cat is still alive.



we think she is too stubborn to give it all up .....











the cost we have had for this cat is close to putting her thru college.
that is if she were human.......


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> shots were a lot easier than the 3 pills a day i have to cram down her throat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the Grace of God that cat is still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> we think she is too stubborn to give it all up .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cost we have had for this cat is close to putting her thru college.
> that is if she were human.......



I dont want to know what mom has spent on Lady, our 15 year old Shih Tzu. She has back problems like crazy, a call in need basis lifetime supply of prednizone and valume. She has also had one eye removed and now as an eye specialist and has for 2 years. She have to drive an hour one way to get to them.... Like I said, I dont want to know!

Abby on the other hand, hasn't had anything until now really. Just routine shots etc. Up until her surgery the bill was up to $1500. We lost track after she had her spleen removed and now shes on 9 different meds. 

However, mom took her to the vet this morning and her blood counts were up, white cells down (they were elevated beyond reason), and she is walking around. Not sure if she's eaten anything... Sign I'm tired of this emotional roller coaster. Maybe she will pull through, I just hope she doesnt suffer anymore.


----------



## coastermom

Keisha ... the CP hotels are insane !!  We have the platinum pass for Cedar Fair so we are going to go for the big bucks and stay at Sandcastle suites on the island we dropped a day to just stay on the island . NOT ONE hotel is worth the price but we really wanted a little bigger room and the kids are too old for Great Wolf and the other one Kalahari ( ??) is way over priced I should just stay on the island for that price !! .AND the shock of it all is that this is OHIO !! And all the hotels get crappy reviews on Tripadvisor !! LOL 


TD sorry about the doggie .... He will go to a better place and will not be in pain we do not have pets but I do know that loosing a pet is just as hard on families as loosing a person ....

LAST DAY OF SCHOOL !!!!! is Tuesday and it is 1/2 day !! WHOOOO  SO EXCITED !!! 

Looking forward to my trip to WDW this Aug !!! 

OK 8 PM time for my happy place ...   ECLIPSE is on Showtime and I am a TWILIGHT Mom at heart and need my EDWARD FIX !!! <3


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> no such animal, beware the econolodge right outside the causeway...i took one look @ the parking lot & walked away from a reservation. Better options back toward the turnpike intersection. As long as no odd traffic, it's only a 10 - 15 minute drive to the parks & most of the restaurants are in that area. The rooms @ kalahari are *really* nice, check out their website for lots of different promos. Have you considered the breakers express? It's not walkable but on the causeway & has the early entry privledge.



We're heading down Thursday and actually got cheaper rates for Castaway Bay than for Breakers Express (or any other CP properties!).  "Only" $159 a night but that includes water park passes and since we're not doing the parks the first evening, the kids can enjoy the pools at least.  Plus I think it's a nicer resort than the "older" rooms in Hotel Breakers we usually stay in and less money and comes with a fridge/microwave.  Unfortunately also a game room, which is the main thing my kids remember from their one trip there before in 2004!  

Unfortunately I won't be doing much on this trip since I broke a couple ribs in a biking accident last week (mountain, not motorcycle!) and am just getting past the "excruciating pain" part (I honestly think for about 18 hours it was worth than childbirth!   ).  Think I'll be sticking with the swing ride and train this trip!  

Janet - I think we also walked away from the same Econolodge!  Honestly think it was the only hotel I've ever refused to stay in (and we have pretty low standards).  They actually were very nice about it though and rebooked us in one of their "sister" hotels, which was much nicer.

My suggestion as to one of the "nicer" places (other than all the CP owned ones or waterparks) is the Fairfield near the turnpike - we had good luck the couple times we've stayed there.


----------



## macraven

homie marcie........welcome back.


broken ribs....ouch!




where's your countdown for this trip?


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## coastermom

... LAST DAY OF SCHOOL Was today !! We are FREE !!! 

Hope everyone is good here .. spent the day at a friends in her yard with wine by the pool .. Perfect way to start summer vacation ! 

Still looking at hotels in OHIO ... What do they think they got there on that Island ?? Cedar Point is nice but the prices for these places are close to WDW and USF prices ...INSANE!!! so on with the search as to what Island hotel to stay at LOL 

Our girls trip to WDW is all booked ... looking for shirts for us to wear for DD that say its her sweet 16 and then we will be all good to go . Got all my ADR's in order just nervous about the magical express ... never used it before and I do hope it is easy as it sounds LOL .... First trip to the beach club and really looking forward to it !! 

have a great night everyone !!


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> ... LAST DAY OF SCHOOL Was today !! We are FREE !!!
> 
> Hope everyone is good here .. spent the day at a friends in her yard with wine by the pool .. Perfect way to start summer vacation !
> 
> Still looking at hotels in OHIO ... What do they think they got there on that Island ?? Cedar Point is nice but the prices for these places are close to WDW and USF prices ...INSANE!!! so on with the search as to what Island hotel to stay at LOL
> 
> Our girls trip to WDW is all booked ... looking for shirts for us to wear for DD that say its her sweet 16 and then we will be all good to go . Got all my ADR's in order just nervous about the magical express ... never used it before and I do hope it is easy as it sounds LOL .... First trip to the beach club and really looking forward to it !!
> 
> have a great night everyone !!


*which park in Ohio are you going to*


----------



## coastermom

We are going to Cedar Point and then heading to Kings Island .... 

We have the Dorney Park Platinum Pass which is good for all Cedar Fair parks so we figured we would hit them both in one trip ! 

I booked the sandcastle suites for Cedar point and I got a good deal on a country inns and suites for Kings Island so we are all ready to go !! 

19 Days Till CEDAR POINT !!  and 61 days till the Girls only trip to WDW !!


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> We are going to Cedar Point and then heading to Kings Island ....
> 
> We have the Dorney Park Platinum Pass which is good for all Cedar Fair parks so we figured we would hit them both in one trip !
> 
> I booked the sandcastle suites for Cedar point and I got a good deal on a country inns and suites for Kings Island so we are all ready to go !!
> 
> 19 Days Till CEDAR POINT !!  and 61 days till the Girls only trip to WDW !!


*I wouldn't mind Cedar Point but Kings Island I will never go back to after how rude the workers and not to mention how rude the other park guests were and I know that can happen anywhere and really a shame cause we only live probably 3 to 4 hours away *


----------



## coastermom

We are going to Cedar Point because we are about an hour away for Six Flags in NJ and our son is 53 inches .. Which here means no big coasters for him ... In Ohio he can ride huge coasters like TTD and MF !! Which he will love. We are only going to Kings Island because it is "FREE" with our passes and we got a free hotel room to boot ! We belong to the carlson club and the hotel was free for two nights with our points so it really is a bouns side trip that is only costing us money for food !!  Which is a total win for me !! LOL


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> We are going to Cedar Point because we are about an hour away for Six Flags in NJ and our son is 53 inches .. Which here means no big coasters for him ... In Ohio he can ride huge coasters like TTD and MF !! Which he will love. We are only going to Kings Island because it is "FREE" with our passes and we got a free hotel room to boot ! We belong to the carlson club and the hotel was free for two nights with our points so it really is a bouns side trip that is only costing us money for food !!  Which is a total win for me !! LOL


*In that case since its free then I don't blame you *


----------



## coastermom

GOOD MORNING !!! 

Yes it is since we are now on summer vacation mode !! Pool time , Pool time and more Pool time !! 

Hope everyone has a great day !!


----------



## tink20

coastermom said:


> LAST DAY OF SCHOOL !!!!! is Tuesday and it is 1/2 day !! WHOOOO  SO EXCITED !!!
> 
> Looking forward to my trip to WDW this Aug !!!
> 
> OK 8 PM time for my happy place ...   ECLIPSE is on Showtime and I am a TWILIGHT Mom at heart and need my EDWARD FIX !!! <3



Its so nice when school is out, we have already been out for 4-1/2 weeks, but have to go back 2nd week of Aug.  When do you guys go back?

Hope you have a great time on your 2 upcoming trips.

And, I love Edward too....read all the books, can't wait til' Nov. when the next movie comes out. I may reread the last book.

Marci, hope you heal fast. 

Good morning everyone, have a wonderful day!


----------



## tinydancer09

Erie in here today. I could hear a pin drop.


----------



## coastermom

tink20 said:


> Its so nice when school is out, we have already been out for 4-1/2 weeks, but have to go back 2nd week of Aug.  When do you guys go back?
> 
> Hope you have a great time on your 2 upcoming trips.
> 
> And, I love Edward too....read all the books, can't wait til' Nov. when the next movie comes out. I may reread the last book.
> 
> Marci, hope you heal fast.
> 
> Good morning everyone, have a wonderful day!



Oh Tink ... Rewatching Eclipse again LOL ..I have a slight Edward problem .. I have a Twilight shrine in my scrapbooking area of my basement ... It went from an Edward issue to a RPATZ issue now .. Loved him in Remember Me and Water For Elephants !! I am so super excited for NOV too !!  I am going to reread Breaking Dawn too ... after I finish the book I am reading now .. If you see Water For Elephants read the book it was GREAT way better then the movie but I went to see it for the eye candy LOL 

Our kids just got out we go back on Sept the 8th ... .. I really dont want Sept to come that fast !! But I am looking forward to our girls only trip to WDW !! ...

Hope everyone has a good night !!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> where's your countdown for this trip?



Since it was pretty much only planned a couple days ago, no time for a countdown.  However, how about a shot of our ongoing one right now for Stephen for MIT?  






Everyone have a great long weekend - if you'll be at Cedar Point, let me know!


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> Since it was pretty much only planned a couple days ago, no time for a countdown.  However, how about a shot of our ongoing one right now for Stephen for MIT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a great long weekend - if you'll be at Cedar Point, let me know!



*Stephen,you go son(on the boards everyone are our kids).MIT when ya get done show us how to count cards in Vegas>>>

Just kidding,we are all proud of ya!!

Marci you gotta be proud for him.MIT is so hard too get into and ya got a son thats there!!!!*


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## minniejack

TD  for your dog

Marcie congrats on the school....I have a mental block on what you told me about his injuries awhile back.  So, I take it he is fine now?  

DD went to a medical camp this week.  She called to say she had held a human brain, heart and liver....ummmm....not my idea of fun.

Coastermom...good to know about the deals on hotels.  We've stayed at Breakers and Kalihari both have been decent. 

With being out of the house for over 6 wks with this crappy smoke situation that should have only been a cleanup then the restoration company destroying my house, I really don't want to go to any more hotels for the rest of my life.  DH said at Christmas we will go someplace big--I immediately started checking out Disney Hawaii....

We should be sleeping in my house tomorrow.  Kitchen still needs restored next week, but yay!

And me and DH just celebrated 19years on Monday--I think that's close to Keisha and Tink's??  If yes, happy belated!

When we dropped off DD in DC last week, I had looked up gluten free bakeries and found one called Georgetown cupcake.  Me and DD got there and immediately saw about a 100 person line of people waiting to go in.  My lovely DD who is addicted to those bake shows neglected to tell me that Georgetown cupcake was a tv show....  But the wait was worth it...yummm


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hey, Mac.....I'll be staying in Gurnee and going to SFGA the 7th, 8th and 9th next week.  Just sayin' .......


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey, Mac.....I'll be staying in Gurnee and going to SFGA the 7th, 8th and 9th next week.  Just sayin' .......



you know you can't come to my neighborhood and not see me.....


i'll send you my number so i can meet up with youse and Mrs Mad.....



i would have replied earlier but was laying under a tree in the backyard.


----------



## macraven

i just noticed you hit 1000........
now you're running with the big cats.

congrats!!


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh so glad tomorrow is my half day at work. But not a restful day, have to take Draco to the vet for a check up and get an oil change. Oh well. I can at least get soem reading in (rereading the Kingdom Keepers right now, since I just got the newest book)


----------



## tinydancer09

Well I'm not sure if I said earlier this week,
But when mom went to take Abby in and make the call to put her down Monday her blood counts were up so mom waited another day, improved again. Theyve improved almost every day since. She hasn't been willingly eatten much of anything for several weeks now. The other day she decided that she will eat bologna and sugar cookies, and ONLY bologna and sugar cookies  Normally we wouldn't allow this, but we're just glad she'll eat SOMETHING. Mom talked to the vet and she just laughed. The best part about it is she is eating the expensive Boars Head Beef bologna thats like 10 bucks a pound.. 

Oh what we do for our pets.

Today was the last day of my June-mester class  SOO excited! Hellooooo Summer!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey,

Well Kyle`s finished for the summer till Sept 2nd so that means...............it`s nearly 6 weeks till Orlando   

We are nearly at bursting point to get there this year (as every year) I think we get more excited the more often we visit!!

Got our final Travellers Cheques and some more Dollars last week so we can go anytime now.

Torn between Kobe and Ruth Chris Steakhouse for DH birthday dinner while we`re there.....love them both.  Will go to both anyway, but wanted something special for a birthday. I don`t normally plan ahead.....go with the flow is our middle name, but he`s such a wonderful husband I want him to have an extra special night, just for him as he does so much for us.

Anyhoo, still watching the Anthony trial, family will be glad it`s over as I`ve been glued to every minute of it and had little or no conversation with them when it`s on. Think they quite happy though they get to do their own thing like watching awful sci fi programmes without me complaining 

Have a good holiday weekend everyone


----------



## marciemi

Hi to all from Cedar Point:


----------



## macraven

marcie, i see the 'little' one is no longer the little one.

he's as tall as brothers now........!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## macraven

taking a break to check in with my homies.........

we still have a mess here at home with the tornado damage.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





it's gonna take sometime to get it all back to normal.



hope all here have a great 4th of july weekend!









hi st lawrence.......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> we still have a mess here at home with the tornado damage.



Goodness, had no idea you had a tornado. Hope no-one was hurt and you can get sorted quickly and the tornadoes stay far away!!!


HAPPY 4TH JULY........Have a great day everyone.


Attempting to make a crab Souffle tonight   Don`t quite know why as I`ve never made a decent souffle yet in my life.

Maybe crab salad is a better idea!


----------



## Metro West

Just wanted to say Happy 4th of July everyone! Be safe tonight.


----------



## bubba's mom

Happy 4th of July (& bday to Dad)!!!

Greetings from warm, 75 degree, sunny Fla!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Just wanted to say Happy 4th of July everyone! Be safe tonight.



metro........it took you long enough to come back home here......
and very happy you did... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






are you doing the parks tonight?


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Happy 4th of July (& bday to Dad)!!!
> 
> Greetings from warm, 75 degree, sunny Fla!






to dad.......



eat lots of cake!!!


and, have a fun vacation!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> are you doing the parks tonight?


 Not tonight...I have to work tomorrow and I don't want to fight the crowds. I'll get to see plenty of fireworks in my neighborhood. These rednecks know their stuff!


----------



## macraven

metro, that is great you can see fireworks from your area.  that is if you like them....

the last 2 nights, there were fireworks by individual families in the neighborhood and nearby 'hood.
they went on until 1 in the morning.

my cats hated it............
it did get on my nerves.

i kept asking myself, where are the cops?

i have been sitting at the table looking out the window since 7:10 this morning.
having the trees cut up and taken away so we have a backyard again.

woot......


----------



## minniejack

bubba's mom said:


> Happy 4th of July (& bday to Dad)!!!
> 
> Greetings from warm, 75 degree, sunny Fla!



My grandmother would've been 100 today.  Growing up, I thought everyone had cake on Independence day (that was her middle name, too...Independence)

Happy 4th!

Happy in my house sleeping   Still no appliances, but yay!

Mac, glad you are safe.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> My grandmother would've been 100 today.  Growing up, I thought everyone had cake on Independence day (that was her middle name, too...Independence)
> 
> Happy 4th!
> 
> Happy in my house sleeping   Still no appliances, but yay!
> 
> Mac, glad you are safe.




WOOT!!

that means you don't have to cook.



or use an oven to bake.


----------



## bubba's mom

friend of mine (whose bday was today also), always thot the fireworks were for her 

'warming up' for our cruise next week.....


----------



## macraven

i see Brab in that picture...........




my, that is a big glass you are holding up.........

let me guess, it is filled with water.....





ok, what do i win?


----------



## bubba's mom

you win nuthin!

it's actually what our family calls a "boat drink".

some sort of alcoholic drink (vodka was in it i think?) my SIL makes them when they take their boat out.

kids get "dingy drinks".... (non-alcoholic)


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies 
Barb it looks like you guys are having fun and have a great time on your cruise *


----------



## tink20

Marci, I like your picture....cute shirts.

Mac, glad you are okay

Barb, have fun on your cruise




minniejack said:


> My grandmother would've been 100 today.  Growing up, I thought everyone had cake on Independence day (that was her middle name, too...Independence)
> 
> Happy 4th!
> 
> Happy in my house sleeping   Still no appliances, but yay!
> 
> Mac, glad you are safe.



I like Independence for a middle name (if born on the 4th) that is cute.  I always joke with DD that I was going to name her Valentine (her bday is Feb 6) but she was late, and I felt like she was never going to get here and I said if I had her  on the 14th that I was going to name her Valentine 

Oh minnie, I thought about you the other day, DD turned off the oven (ours beeps when finished, but doesn't cut off) well the on light was not on, but I could see the burners inside were on  we pushed the buttons a few times and the burners went off, but now I am a little paranoid, that the oven isn't really off or it may come back on.  I don't know what was wrong, it hasn't happened again.

Hope everyone had a great 4th, I can see fireworks from our front porch, its just a small community show, but still kewl.

Hope all the homies that are vacationing are having a GREAT TIME!

off to make DS some Choc. chip cookies......
and tonight my sis and I are going out to eat sushi (my first time, we'll see if I like it)


----------



## keishashadow

im back


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> im back



I'm front! 

So I think I possibly, maybe, hopefully, if nothing else changes, have my itenerary pretty much locked down for my trip.  Now debating wherther to start a pre-trip now or closer to Oct., and whether to do it over here or on the Disney side (since I'll be there predominantly, with only day trips to the dark side)?


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone! Checking in after the weekend...hope everyone enjoyed!


----------



## macraven

hey kfish.
i'll go check out your wedding website since my invite got lost in the mail last year...........


----------



## macraven

um.........i think it is going to take me a couple of hours to go through it all.


you had loads of pictures taken!!


i think i have maybe 15 pictures taken of mine......




but what i have seen, you made a beautiful bride!

and sis looked beautiful too!


----------



## RAPstar

I hate it when I can't sleep. Wanna play go fish, Mac? lol


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> hey kfish.
> i'll go check out your wedding website since my invite got lost in the mail last year...........



Well that makes sense then!  I got married two years ago!  



macraven said:


> um.........i think it is going to take me a couple of hours to go through it all.
> 
> 
> you had loads of pictures taken!!
> 
> 
> i think i have maybe 15 pictures taken of mine......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what i have seen, you made a beautiful bride!
> 
> and sis looked beautiful too!



Thanks!


----------



## keishashadow

going to be a long day here.  missed the memo that my grand daughter is now able to pull herself up to grab stuff.  Found her with a sand bucket on her head this am after i grabbed by 2nd cuppa java.  I don't remember any of my kids being quite so active.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I hate it when I can't sleep. Wanna play go fish, Mac? lol



sorry i missed you.
i was busy watching Dr G on the tube.



KStarfish82 said:


> Well that makes sense then!  I got married two years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



that's right.
you have been mia here for about 2 years and not 1............

jk, you have checked in a few times since......

i'm still working on that photo album.
each picture is prettier with each page i turn.



keishashadow said:


> going to be a long day here.  missed the memo that my grand daughter is now able to pull herself up to grab stuff.  Found her with a sand bucket on her head this am after i grabbed by 2nd cuppa java.  I don't remember any of my kids being quite so active.



picture.
we need a picture.

show the little with a bucket on her head....



btw, was there any sand in that bucket when she did that?


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> you have been mia here for about 2 years and not 1............




*cough* Hey youse !!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> *cough* Hey youse !!





just sayin' they all come back home sooner or later.......







 back home youse!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> going to be a long day here.  missed the memo that my grand daughter is now able to pull herself up to grab stuff.  Found her with a sand bucket on her head this am after i grabbed by 2nd cuppa java.  I don't remember any of my kids being quite so active.




Oh would love to see a picture........I`m a sucker for a cute baby picture 


6 WEEKS TODAY.........YAY  ......We`ll be there........in Royal Pacific, hopefully having Ribs and a Bud in Jake`s Bar for dinner.............Can taste them already...........then being awake for 20 hours will catch up and we`ll be out like babes  

Jake`s is our first night tradition, not just because we`re too tired to go anywhere else, we like it.......it`s fun 

So excited


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> that's right.
> you have been mia here for about 2 years and not 1............
> 
> jk, you have checked in a few times since......
> 
> i'm still working on that photo album.
> each picture is prettier with each page i turn.



I know  I try to get on here as often as I can.

Thanks for the compliments Mac!


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Oh would love to see a picture........I`m a sucker for a cute baby picture
> 
> 
> 6 WEEKS TODAY.........YAY  ......We`ll be there........in Royal Pacific, hopefully having Ribs and a Bud in Jake`s Bar for dinner.............Can taste them already...........then being awake for 20 hours will catch up and we`ll be out like babes
> 
> Jake`s is our first night tradition, not just because we`re too tired to go anywhere else, we like it.......it`s fun
> 
> So excited


*You sound like me and DW cause everytime we are at RPR we have to go to Jake's for the ribs and even though we are not going to be at RPR this year we are still going to Jake's for some ribs *


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> .picture.
> we need a picture.
> 
> show the little with a bucket on her head....
> 
> 
> 
> btw, was there any sand in that bucket when she did that?


 
of course, promptly got in her hair/eyes/mouth, glad i took the seashells out the day before or she'd probably have eaten themlet's just say i'm used to dealing with boys.


----------



## RAPstar

Took my youngest in to get his rabies shots today, now he's street legal! He also got his nails clipped and I got him a collar. Now just to him a name tag. We also got some new puppy shampoo, so now he smells like honey and vanilla!


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Took my youngest in to get his rabies shots today, now he's street legal! He also got his nails clipped and I got him a collar. Now just to him a name tag. We also got some new puppy shampoo, so now he smells like honey and vanilla!


 
OMG ur dog is better groomed than me. 

garbage day in my neck of the woods, 2 week's worth - they're going to just luv me to death - #2 kid housewatching forgot to take out the trash

good day all!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> of course, promptly got in her hair/eyes/mouth, glad i took the seashells out the day before or she'd probably have eaten themlet's just say i'm used to dealing with boys.








agree.  boys are easier





RAPstar said:


> Took my youngest in to get his rabies shots today, now he's street legal! He also got his nails clipped and I got him a collar. Now just to him a name tag. We also got some new puppy shampoo, so now he smells like honey and vanilla!







other than this, i am speechless...





keishashadow said:


> OMG ur dog is better groomed than me.
> 
> garbage day in my neck of the woods, 2 week's worth - they're going to just luv me to death - #2 kid housewatching forgot to take out the trash
> 
> good day all!




tanx for saving my butt.
our trash pick up day was moved to fridays.
i'll make the "post it" sticky pads now to remind me ...of friday.


----------



## coastermom

Your wedding photos are amazing !! ... I am going to stay for the first time at BC this summer for my DD sweet 16 !! Looking forward to the stay !! SO EXCITED for Disney ... After looking at your photos it only makes me want it to come sooner but then school will start again and that makes me VERY SAD !! LOL


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> OMG ur dog is better groomed than me.
> 
> garbage day in my neck of the woods, 2 week's worth - they're going to just luv me to death - #2 kid housewatching forgot to take out the trash
> 
> good day all!



Not really, his face is kinda shaggy right now. He probably needs a grooming. I'm just glad his nails got cut. He'd scratch the heck out of my legs jumping on me when I get his food in the morning. 

I work too much. I've started to dream of TripTiks.


----------



## minniejack

I don't need to remind you all to TURN OFF THE OVEN...

New oven installed and .................. nothing...doesn't work.


I feel like Pooh.  I'm just a little black rain cloud...

Didn't you all call Minnie the Pooh awhile back for a reason???


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> I don't need to remind you all to TURN OFF THE OVEN...
> 
> New oven installed and .................. nothing...doesn't work.
> 
> 
> I feel like Pooh.  I'm just a little black rain cloud...
> 
> Didn't you all call Minnie the Pooh awhile back for a reason???



well, in a way, that is a good thing.
if the oven doesn't work, th4n it can't destroy th4 hous4.......


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF buckets of rain here, must be that little black rain cloud of minnie's

hope the new pooh movie'w on video soon (don't want to go adult only & feel like a weirdo not brave enough to corral the GD for that long) the original is one of my fav


----------



## RAPstar

Busy busy at work. Booked 2 hotels and a rental car. Enrolled for my preventitive law class next month, one step closer to being allowed to book Disney packages at work (I slightly am right now, but the actual TA in the office gets the commission). 87 days till my trip!!


----------



## macraven

so what you are sayin' is you can give homies a discount soon...............?


----------



## RAPstar

If you're AAA members...............


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> If you're AAA members...............



i have been an AAA member since 2001.............


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i have been an AAA member since 2001.............



I can book Disney packages, and Universal. And Grand Canyon railway.


----------



## coastermom

GOOD MORNING !! ... yes the sun has returned here in NYC and it is a Saturday to get up and get going !! Too bad my get up and go has gotten up and went already LOL 


One more week and we are off to Cedar Point !!  Cant wait !! 


Hope everyone has a great day today !!


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> GOOD MORNING !! ... yes the sun has returned here in NYC and it is a Saturday to get up and get going !! Too bad my get up and go has gotten up and went already LOL
> 
> 
> One more week and we are off to Cedar Point !!  Cant wait !!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day today !!


 
make sure to stop on the midway & stand under the corkscrew coaster as it runs overhead...seemingly brushes your hair

if ur a carousel fan, make sure to check out Cedar Downs, a debry racing variety that is has a bit of a kick to it (fast in carousel speak).  It's only one of 3 left in the world.

now i wanna go to CP

congrats andy!  i'm AAA too, have wondered why I haven't see any AAA discounts this year for various dates i've checked for onsite U...had thought maybe they quit honoring them.


----------



## coastermom

Keisha Thanks for the advice we have been before to CP just not in awhile I am really looking forward to seeing my son on the rides he is 53 inches so he can ride all the goodies there like MF and TTD !!  ,,, 


AAA member here too CP no longer accepts it !! UGH but still looking forward to our trip !!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I can book Disney packages, and Universal. And Grand Canyon railway.



i'm not talking packages as they aren't as financially economical as doing everything separate.

i'm talking about discounted tickets...........



coastermom said:


> GOOD MORNING !! ... yes the sun has returned here in NYC and it is a Saturday to get up and get going !! Too bad my get up and go has gotten up and went already LOL
> 
> 
> One more week and we are off to Cedar Point !!  Cant wait !!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day today !!




you'll have fun at CP.
hope you don't have long line waits.



coastermom said:


> Keisha Thanks for the advice we have been before to CP just not in awhile I am really looking forward to seeing my son on the rides he is 53 inches so he can ride all the goodies there like MF and TTD !!  ,,,
> 
> 
> AAA member here too CP no longer accepts it !! UGH but still looking forward to our trip !!



i always stuffed lots of paper nakins in the kid's shoes to make them taller.
just sayin'


----------



## minniejack

DD has me up to running 2 miles now without stopping...yay me

Oven working.  Lamb chops and parmesan chips for supper last night. 

Thai chicken tonight....

I just hate going out to restaurants at this point--I really don't know how people eat out all the time...I like my home-cooked meals.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm not talking packages as they aren't as financially economical as doing everything separate.
> 
> i'm talking about discounted tickets...........



We don't sell the discounted tickets in my office right now. I hear we're getting Disney ones soon though. Universla discounted tix can be bought through AAA.com/Universal.

Went to Wally World last night and got my water shoes for my water park day!! I can't believe its so close!!


----------



## keishashadow

lots of folks i know go the heelie route.  jmho, the parks should be more worried about weight vs height.   You get a 70 pd kid with a 200 pd adult & the old skool style shared lap restraints hover a foot over their laps.


----------



## bubba's mom

well peeps....

I am leaving in the morning for our last week of vacation.....

You all behave  ....and, from what i understand, turn your ovens off!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well, read this post and just wanted to say it sucks


----------



## macraven

i am just on th4 first pag4 of that thr4ad.

oh my..........i can  s44 th4 loads of people in line4 for th4 bus4s back to th4 hot4ls.......


mayb4 that will b4 m4ntion4d lat4r in that thr4ad.


----------



## macraven

taking off my splint so i can type without all those 4's......

long story

sounds like lots of angy homies in that thread.


i was tempted to do deluxe this coming fall trip as i got a 40% off of room rate.
now glad i didn't.

sticking with values.

saw the post about the increase of rates at the deluxe for '12.
wow......


----------



## tink20

Ok Mac, I  get it now. I thought you were talking in some new homie code LOL

Well, so much for ever staying at one of the monorail resorts, I'll just go back to PBH


----------



## keishashadow

Have a wonderful trip barb

re the thread, we can't afford any of the monorail resorts except BLT on points where we often walk back, but it can be a drag after a long day, especially a travel/park day.  (Had to laugh today i compared the current price for Oct vs what we paid 3 years ago same time span for MK view, it's nearly double what i paid then) anyway...might turn into a real drag for the other 2 resorts.
4 mac - ow, I'm  to check the '12 rates

jmho, and i didn't read thru the whole thread bonnie posted, but I stated on DVC board thread this am that there may be other issues afoot.  Wouldn't be surprised if disney goes for bonus points & the drivers of the buses/boats to the monorails resorts start checking room keys to ferret out parking poachers to the monorail resorts. 

time to try out the variety case of mexican beer i picked up - ole yinz guys!


----------



## macraven

buh bye4 brab.........

s4nd us a post card.....
have loads of fun!



tink20 said:


> Ok Mac, I  get it now. I thought you were talking in some new homie code LOL
> 
> Well, so much for ever staying at one of the monorail resorts, I'll just go back to PBH



sounds lik4 a plan !!
pbh is k4wl..

y4a, i cr4at4d a  homi4 and didn't know it...

i'll add it to mac 101



keishashadow said:


> Have a wonderful trip barb
> 
> re the thread, we can't afford any of the monorail resorts except BLT on points where we often walk back, but it can be a drag after a long day, especially a travel/park day.  (Had to laugh today i compared the current price for Oct vs what we paid 3 years ago same time span for MK view, it's nearly double what i paid then) anyway...might turn into a real drag for the other 2 resorts.
> 4 mac - ow, I'm  to check the '12 rates
> 
> jmho, and i didn't read thru the whole thread bonnie posted, but I stated on DVC board thread this am that there may be other issues afoot.  Wouldn't be surprised if disney goes for bonus points & the drivers of the buses/boats to the monorails resorts start checking room keys to ferret out parking poachers to the monorail resorts.
> 
> time to try out the variety case of mexican beer i picked up - ole yinz guys!



th4y alr4ady talk4d about ch4ching r4sort id's on that thr4ad...........


----------



## RAPstar

I can somewhat understand them wanting to lessen monorail operation with all the maintenance issue they've been having lately. The only downside is like one person mentioned wanting to visit the other monorail hotels when the monorail has stopped running. Which only really makes sense if you have a really late ADR at like Cali Grill and your at Poly. But there are people over there talking like Disney is going to stop monorail service completely.....and I just have to 

Mac, which value are you staying at this year? Or rather: which valu4 ar4 you doing this y4ar?


----------



## coastermom

... Mac the 4's were killing me I really did think this was a new thing I missed !!


I have never stayed at a deluxe that had the monorail so I am not affected I usually stay at the All Star Music for the family suite !! and we are happy there !! ... I will say I am staying at the Beach Club this Aug and well I am a little nervous about being spoiled there LOL 
If this is ONLY during EMH then I am sure it is only during NIGHT EMH because ususally during morning EMH it is only 8 AM and things at all the hotels are usually hopping by that time !! 


Barb... Have a Safe TRIP !!  There are OVENS on in the summer ?? I have not seen my oven in weeks LOL !! Only on Homemade Pizza nights !! 

Hope eveyone has a great Sunday ... Off to LI to visit family and my DD starts a new Job today at Dicks Sporting Goods !! Lets hope this works out !!


----------



## RAPstar

coastermom said:


> ... Mac the 4's were killing me I really did think this was a new thing I missed !!
> 
> 
> I have never stayed at a deluxe that had the monorail so I am not affected I usually stay at the All Star Music for the family suite !! and we are happy there !! ... I will say I am staying at the Beach Club this Aug and well I am a little nervous about being spoiled there LOL
> If this is ONLY during EMH then I am sure it is only during NIGHT EMH because ususally during morning EMH it is only 8 AM and things at all the hotels are usually hopping by that time !!
> 
> 
> Barb... Have a Safe TRIP !!  There are OVENS on in the summer ?? I have not seen my oven in weeks LOL !! Only on Homemade Pizza nights !!
> 
> Hope eveyone has a great Sunday ... Off to LI to visit family and my DD starts a new Job today at Dicks Sporting Goods !! Lets hope this works out !!



I did read that its only during EM PMH. I miss making homemade pizza, it always tastes better than any purchased kind.


----------



## macraven

Mac 4 is back...

i r4ad on th4 transportation thr4ad that mayb4 w4 hav4 misr4ad th4 stat4m4nt from th4 sourc4.

might b4 th4 4xpr4ss mono will k44p running.
w4ll, ..........




coast4r mom,
k4mmo sabb4, i am not sp4aking with a fork4d tongu4.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i have been an AAA member since 2001.............



Wow - I feel old!  They just sent us our "Congrats - you've been a member for 30 years!" bumper stickers!  



coastermom said:


> One more week and we are off to Cedar Point !!  Cant wait !!



If anyone wants to see our pics from Cedar Point and Castaway Bay, here are some I uploaded from my phone (sorry on some of the quality - I couldn't tell easily if it was a good pic or not when I loaded them!).  

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214355738602049.47478.100000828744274&l=25d537ec5c


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Wow - I feel old!  They just sent us our "Congrats - you've been a member for 30 years!" bumper stickers!
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to see our pics from Cedar Point and Castaway Bay, here are some I uploaded from my phone (sorry on some of the quality - I couldn't tell easily if it was a good pic or not when I loaded them!).
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214355738602049.47478.100000828744274&l=25d537ec5c



uh, marci, you ar4 only 40.........

mayb4 42......


anyhoot, you would hav4 b44n a pr4 t44n 30 years ago.
mayb4 th4 m4mb4r ship is bas4d from your par4nts card.



btw, lov4 our pictur4s!!


----------



## macraven

pickl4 is a hoot............


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Wow - I feel old! They just sent us our "Congrats - you've been a member for 30 years!" bumper stickers!
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to see our pics from Cedar Point and Castaway Bay, here are some I uploaded from my phone (sorry on some of the quality - I couldn't tell easily if it was a good pic or not when I loaded them!).
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214355738602049.47478.100000828744274&l=25d537ec5c


 
great picsyou know i have Qs for you.

where was the mini-golf? 

Do they still have the water coaster thing @ CB?  we thought the indoor/outdoor hot tub was really nice after a long day.  

We never stayed there but bought an evening admission, how were the rooms?


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> uh, marci, you ar4 only 40.........
> 
> mayb4 42......



Um, yeah, that's it!    No, that's actually for my husband who is 2 years older than me but he was 17 when he got his first car and first insurance through them so you can do the math!  



keishashadow said:


> great picsyou know i have Qs for you.
> 
> where was the mini-golf?
> 
> Do they still have the water coaster thing @ CB?  we thought the indoor/outdoor hot tub was really nice after a long day.
> 
> We never stayed there but bought an evening admission, how were the rooms?



Mini golf is in Challenge Park, outside the back (resort) entrance of CP.  If you don't normally get the Getaway Guide, go online to the CP website and order one (or two if you have family you could send another one to).  They each include 2 "Buy one get one free" coupons for both the golf and the go-carts.  Incidentally, the boys LOVED the go-carts - first time they could all do the "real" ones - where you have to be 16 with a license to drive them and with the coupon it was only $10 for all 4 of them to go (somehow it didn't seem like a good thing for me to do with my ribs!  ).  There are also coupons for some of the restaurants (we LOVE Midway Market) and for games, etc.  

Yes, they still have the water coaster - very similar to what's at Typhoon Lagoon, but of course all inside.  That's the yellow raft-type thing you see in some of the pics.  Here's a link to an old album from there that at least has a few room/balcony pics and another of the water coaster:

http://travel.webshots.com/album/501476723bhvaAN

Just look at the first page as it gets confusing as it goes into Colorado as well.  The screened porch was really nice and we could see the park from our room (which I did NOT pay the extra $20 for so we must have gotten upgraded).  My son actually planned to sleep on the balcony that evening since it was beautiful out but then we found out the the lights have to stay on (and they're very bright) due to Ohio fire laws.  Sigh.  But the room was basically a typical hotel room - probably on par with the All Stars but did have a fridge and microwave.  And we got the cheapest one you could.  We payed $165 including taxes for the room for one night, but got $29 (instead of $48) one day tickets by staying there, plus free parking at CP, so saved $115 over staying at a non-CP resort.  Plus getting in the hour early makes all the difference.  My guys went on Maverick, Force, and Top Thrill Dragster before the EE was over and then headed to Raptor at the real ropedrop.  All the biggies done within the first hour and change.  Definitely recommend staying on site just for that reason, but I was suprised how much my boys enjoyed Castaway Bay - even at their age.  Would have thought they were beyond that but glad they had fun.  I also didn't know during our last stay (which was in Nov) that there's another marina pool behind the resort that you can use as well and my boys enjoyed that one a lot too since there was hardly ever anyone there.


----------



## keishashadow

thanx marciewas the hotel clean? TA had some iffy reviews last time we went so we opted for kalahari.  Agree it's a well-designed mini park.  Have you tried the Breaker's Express?  One of my older kids is trying to get a trip together for August.


----------



## marciemi

The hotel itself seemed clean, but I'm not particularly picky.  I know there were a lot of dead bugs outside the screens that it evidently is nearly impossible to clean off since the balcony is completely enclosed and you could only do that from the outside.  I didn't notice anything else though and all 3 of my guys slept in a sleeping bag on the floor.  

We've never stayed at Breakers' Express because it doesn't include parking and any time we've gone we've gotten a similar or cheaper rate somewhere else when we figured that in (ie this time it was $142 so with the parking would have only saved $3 and no water park), we've usually gone with Hotel Breakers (for the older rooms but great location) or one of the cabins or Castaway Bay.  

Just one more FYI - if you're spending two days at the parks you can check in early like at Disney and get two days of early entry with your one day stay, even if you can't get into your room at 8:30am.  We've done that the last couple years but didn't have the time this year.

Oh, and edited to add that my rate also included a fifth "adult" in the room so that was with an extra $20+ for the fifth person for the waterpark pass, so it would have been cheaper with just 4 or with someone under 48".


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I can somewhat understand them wanting to lessen monorail operation with all the maintenance issue they've been having lately. The only downside is like one person mentioned wanting to visit the other monorail hotels when the monorail has stopped running. Which only really makes sense if you have a really late ADR at like Cali Grill and your at Poly. But there are people over there talking like Disney is going to stop monorail service completely.....and I just have to
> 
> Mac, which value are you staying at this year? Or rather: which valu4 ar4 you doing this y4ar?


The monorail thing is another good argument for renting a car if possible ... although I know not everyone can do that or may want to.  

Another example was on our May trip, we had ressies at Le Cellier for lunch one morning.  Rather than wait for the monorail at the Poly to take us over to the TTC (via the GF, MK and Contemporary), we decided to just walk over.  Once we got there we saw huge lines everywhere and the entrance to the Epcot monorail was blocked off.  There weren't any signs notifying guests it wasn't running, etc.  We hiked back to the Poly and Lee went to our our room to grab the car keys (he usually keeps them with him but didn't think we'd need them using the monorail DOH) and I went to the concierge deck to ask them if they could please call Le Cellier to let them know we'd be running late because the monorail wasn't running and we were driving over.  Even the CMs had no idea it wasn't running (they usually are told a head of time if they are taking it down) and called someone to confirm.  They thanked me very much for letting them know.

They also advised that in cases like that, they would make extra buses available to bus people over (which is probably the huge lines we saw).  Looking at the lines, I'd estimate at least a 1/2 hour wait to get on a bus.

Yes people are upset, but at least they know ahead of time what to expect and can plan around it.  In our case no one received any prior notice.

... and yes we got to Le Cellier and they held our ressie!


----------



## keishashadow

marcie - taking notes, much appreciated.

bonny - last trip @ BLT the monorail died on the track to TTC (we had le Cellier ADR that evening).  Glad it slowly managed to limp into the station.  We were told to wait for buses to Epcot.  We waited...and waited...and waited...didn't see a single bus to Epcot in over a 1/2 hour.  Finally, decided to hoof it over to Poly in last ditch chance to grab a bus to epcot.

didn't know the Poly doesn't run buses to epcot

Finally asked and had them call a cab, wound up missing the ADR by over an hour.  I should've listened to DH who offered to sprint back to BLT & retrieve our car to drive to Epcot when the issue 1st arose.


----------



## minniejack

coastermom said:


> ... Mac the 4's were killing me I really did think this was a new thing I missed !!





macraven said:


> taking off my splint so i can type without all those 4's......



I thought she was putting in all of those 4s for the holiday.  Star Wars... you know..."May the 4th be with you."


----------



## coastermom

Marci ... really looking forward to our stay at Sandcastle Suites this upcoming week !! WE leave Saturday night for a few days at the point then heading out to Kings Island !! We did stay at Castaway Bay last time and found lots of bugs on the screens and our room was on the first floor and had ANTS !! it was very annoying we had to go get a can of bug spray !! That was my only issue there .... Looking forward to getting on MF and TTD !! 


How was WINDSEEKER ??? Please share on how long the line was I am sure it was HUGE !!


----------



## marciemi

coastermom said:


> Marci ... really looking forward to our stay at Sandcastle Suites this upcoming week !! WE leave Saturday night for a few days at the point then heading out to Kings Island !! We did stay at Castaway Bay last time and found lots of bugs on the screens and our room was on the first floor and had ANTS !! it was very annoying we had to go get a can of bug spray !! That was my only issue there .... Looking forward to getting on MF and TTD !!
> 
> 
> How was WINDSEEKER ??? Please share on how long the line was I am sure it was HUGE !!



Windseeker was kind of a disappointment to me.  Think Space Spiral but with a nice breeze.  We were there the Friday of the holiday weekend (July 1 actually) and there was never really a line that I saw.  In fact the third time I rode it (I couldn't ride much else due to my ribs) when I came back with the guys around 11, the ride operator mentioned that it was their first full ride of the day.  It's a great view and a nice/fun ride, but with a 52" height requirement I was expecting a bit more of a thrill ride.  I even video taped one of my rides with my phone to share with the guys in case there was a big line later (there wasn't) and they were watching it as we waited for Raptor saying "Wow, THAT looks exciting!"    I'd still try to hit it earlier in the morning just because everyone will be determined to ride it once since it's new but by 11 should be fine, not right at 9.  We rode Skyhawk later in the day (again no real line) and that is about 100 times better of a "ride" if not a view.  

Regarding Castaway Bay we'd requested the top floor so didn't have any issue with ants, but I think that's all dependent on time of year and just luck.  I suppose bugs on the screens means they're not getting into the room or bothering you on the balcony at least, but I agree it did look a little gross seeing a bunch of them.  Seems like poor planning on their part because there really just can't be an easy way to clean them.  

We've never stayed at Sandcastle Suites but used their pool all the time when we camped there 20+ days a year back 8-10 years ago or so since many of the campsites backed right up to it.  I've never actually been inside any of the rooms though - just the lobby a few times to weather some really bad storms that we didn't feel comfortable that we'd survive in the popup!


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> I thought she was putting in all of those 4s for the holiday. Star Wars... you know..."May the 4th be with you."


 
good one


----------



## coastermom

Marci ... Thanks for the info .. I do hope that Sandcastle Suites are nice .. Hell I just want clean at this point LOL ... Nothing compares to WDW and USF though ! We are heading out to Kings Island after Cedar Point so it will be a nice week ! ...then a week of rest at home !! 

Super HOT here in NYC so a pool day it will be for me and the kiddies !!  
DD started her new job at Dicks Sporting Goods and she loved the first day HOPE this is a good sign .. They didnt even give her a hard time about Vacation or College days that she needs off to go register ! I was a little nervous about the Vacation but she said " They are really cool about it " LOL 


Have a safe and happy day all !!


----------



## schumigirl

Can someone please make the days go faster  

Until we get there that is.........then they should go reeeeeeaaaallllyyyyyyy slow!!!! Please 

I`m quite an impatient person deep down


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

An end to the refillable mug debate is near ... check out this thread ... what in the world are we going to argue about now???


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> An end to the refillable mug debate is near ... check out this thread ... what in the world are we going to argue about now???



Its a sign of the apocalypse, I swear. lol


----------



## macraven

woot

my power is back on


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> An end to the refillable mug debate is near ... check out this thread ... what in the world are we going to argue about now???


 
pool hopping



macraven said:


> woot
> 
> my power is back on




need to go to dr's to get sea sick patch, haven't been there in 2 years, have a feeling i'll be getting a royal ear-beating


----------



## tink20

someone stop by in Alabama and pick me up on your way to Orlando.....I want another vacation

Well its been a little crazy around here.  I have been helping my younger sister move into her new home (still not completely finished). DH is having surgery on his nose for skin cancer this Friday, I hope everything goes well.  DS has to go to the orthodontist (sp?) next Wed, he may need braces, but I think I am going to insist that we wait until all the permanent teeth are in (not going to do braces twice) and DD has to have surgery Aug 9. (to remove a noncancerous lump) I am a little worried.   I had to speak with her father (which always stresses me out) to let him know.  For some reason, I just feel overwhelmed today.  I just need to get away

Oh, on a positive note, DD has started her job and so far so good.  She usually only works 4 hours at a time, but she is still in training.  The next few weeks she is getting more hours.

Summer is going by too fast, DS goes back to school Aug 8 and DD the following week.

Hope everyone has a goodnight!


----------



## coastermom

Tink .. Hugs to DH and DD on their up coming medical issues !! 

I would not do any kind of braces till all the teeth are in .. what happens if there is a shift later on ? I agree with you wait it out ! 

Our family is busy busy busy too ... 

We are removing the pool in our yard as we have membership to the local swim club and no one wants to use the pool in the yard . I am thrilled to get the extra space again but what a mess this project is for now !! 


Off we go to Cedar Point this weekend leaving Saturday for the 9 hour drive to the point !! WHOOO 

my oldest DD just left for college registration ... Two days of non stop information is going to make her crazy !! She started her new job at Dicks Sporting Goods here and we are THRILLED !! now she can pay for her own gas !! THANK GOODNESS !! 

Middle DD is excited for her Sweet 16 trip to WDW we have less then 50 days now to go !!  

My son is doing well the tutor comes today that is always a hard day ... He never wants to do the work it is the summer after all !! but it keeps him ready for school in the fall 5th Grade here we come I am so happy to be getting out of Elementry school with him last one there !! WHOOOO 

Need to do some cleaning and I think I should at least find the luggage for this weekends trip LOL ... 

Have a GREAT DAY everyone !!


----------



## keishashadow

tink20 u must be a bundle of nerves, good luck to ur family.

coastermom wheeee for CP, not the 9 hour drive. what route r u taking thru PA, I-80?  If u can make it in 9 hours from NYC u're making *really *good time!  CP is a good 3-1/2 - 4  hours from northern burbs of pittsburgh depending on how much traffic from OH turnpike to the causeway.


----------



## coastermom

keishashadow said:


> tink20 u must be a bundle of nerves, good luck to ur family.
> 
> coastermom wheeee for CP, not the 9 hour drive. what route r u taking thru PA, I-80?  If u can make it in 9 hours from NYC u're making *really *good time!  CP is a good 3-1/2 - 4  hours from northern burbs of pittsburgh depending on how much traffic from OH turnpike to the causeway.



LOL Keisha ... It took us 9 hours last time and we usually go through I-80 ... I hope it is only 9 hours depending on what time we leave and the traffic we hit !! I can only say that I am thrilled to finally be getting away and going on vacation !!


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> LOL Keisha ... It took us 9 hours last time and we usually go through I-80 ... I hope it is only 9 hours depending on what time we leave and the traffic we hit !! I can only say that I am thrilled to finally be getting away and going on vacation !!


what's an hour one way or the other when ur heading to vacation

ohio troopers known for being rather vigorous patroling just over the PA/OH border


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy hump day everyone!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Happy hump day everyone!



now i remember............wednesday..........


Kfish, how are you handling the summer?

enjoy these months being off work?

i bet you can sleep to noon if you wanted to......


----------



## coastermom

Good Morning All !! 


45 DAYS ... Paid my bill to WDW this morning !! 

Off to Ohio this weekend and I am not even going to talk about packing right now LOL ..Lots and LOTS of  that going on here !!! 

Off to get a Mani and a Pedi today for I need to look good on those coasters LOL .....

Have a Great Day !! 


Keisha .. Thanks for the tip .. will keep hubby in chcek when we get to the boarder areas ...they are like that between NJ and PA too !! those NJ guys are creepy !!


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> now i remember............wednesday..........
> 
> 
> Kfish, how are you handling the summer?
> 
> enjoy these months being off work?
> 
> i bet you can sleep to noon if you wanted to......



1.  Wonderfully!

2.  Absolutely!

3.  Usually until 9:30ish.....


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> 1.  Wonderfully!
> 
> 2.  Absolutely!
> 
> 3.  Usually until 9:30ish.....



you lucky dog.........



my cat's screaming usually starts around 6:05 for more food.
wish i could sleep in.......


when school starts, back to getting up before 6:00.....
hope the cats will be happy then.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> you lucky dog.........
> 
> 
> 
> my cat's screaming usually starts around 6:05 for more food.
> wish i could sleep in.......
> 
> 
> when school starts, back to getting up before 6:00.....
> hope the cats will be happy then.



That's the boat I'm in, except its my doggies barking to be walked. I wish I could sleep in, but even on my days off I'm up by 9. And I can't nap, ever.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> That's the boat I'm in, except its my doggies barking to be walked. I wish I could sleep in, but even on my days off I'm up by 9. And I can't nap, ever.



but it is easier taking care of our critters than the kids.




i do love taking care of my two cats but, sometimes i do it in my sleep it seems like.......


----------



## schumigirl

tink20 said:


> someone stop by in Alabama and pick me up on your way to Orlando.....I want another vacation



Oh you are going through a lot at the moment...No wonder you want to get away..........hope it all goes well 




keishashadow said:


> what's an hour one way or the other when ur heading to vacation



That`s what we keep saying this year, as if the flight isn`t long enough we are now on a 2 engine plane, Virgin Atlantic have new planes............I like 4 engines for crossing the Atlantic...........better averages  
So our flight is now even longer!!!! But we just think it`s worth it for when we get there 

We have a very unusual teenager, who doesn`t believe in sleeping late  

So even though he`s off for the summer, he`s up.........early!!!! So when he get`s up I like to get up too and DH then complains I disturb him jumping in the shower if he`s not at work 

But..................33 days till Orlando


----------



## keishashadow

im thinking the whole more engines the better strategy is the way to go

hear such great things re virgin atlantic, not in our market darn it.  haven't heard sir richard up to any new hijinks lately, he's quite the adventurer

My youngest is working most evenings this week slinging that starbucks, wildly busy due to Harry Potter & Imax located a few feet away.  Had to drag him out of bed for eye exam today.  Found out after waiting an hour after the eye dr appt that only 1 person showed up for work in the optical dept.it'll be groundhog day tomorrow.  Just what i need with lots of shopping for provisions for the grad party on saturday.Going to wait until rush hour over tonight & head out.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies 
Hope everyone is doing well and just three more sleeps and we will be heading down to the darkside *


----------



## tink20

Well DH's surgery went well this morning....now I am just going to baby him all weekend.

My AP is burning a hole in my pocket......

Have a wonderful day yall!


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Hope everyone is doing well and just three more sleeps and we will be heading down to the darkside *



_HOORAY !!!!_

but i always count with 'wake ups'

nobody sleeps well the night before a fabulous vacation....


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> Well DH's surgery went well this morning....now I am just going to baby him all weekend.
> 
> My AP is burning a hole in my pocket......
> 
> Have a wonderful day yall!



i'm glad you came back and let us know how he was.
baby that dude all you can this weekend.

payback might be another trip south for you if you play your cards right.. 

seriously, i am glad to hear that surgery went well today.


----------



## RAPstar

So........I changed my plans again today  For the last time I swear!!! Disney is just to expensive, and last year when I went I went over budget and I just don't want to chance that this year. So, I'm gonna stay at Universal (the Best Western Universal Inn to be specific). I'll still get my Disney fix though, since I still have the stay at Animal Kingdom Villas I pre-paid (non-refundable) and my MNSSHP ticket, and I can do F&W either the day I switch or before the party. Plus less stress.  And more Harry Potter time.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> So........I changed my plans again today  For the last time I swear!!! Disney is just to expensive, and last year when I went I went over budget and I just don't want to chance that this year. So, I'm gonna stay at Universal (the Best Western Universal Inn to be specific). I'll still get my Disney fix though, since I still have the stay at Animal Kingdom Villas I pre-paid (non-refundable) and my MNSSHP ticket, and I can do F&W either the day I switch or before the party. Plus less stress.  And more Harry Potter time.


What are your dates for AKV and MNSSHP???


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> What are your dates for AKV and MNSSHP???



10/10 check into AKV (no parks, just DTD)*
10/11 Epcot AM EMH till 2 or 3, hop to MK for MNSSHP*

*All plans subject to change......except MNSSHP

I may hop over to Epcot for a bit on 10/10 instead to eat at F&W instead of the 11th. But I know that Monday is Columbus day and Epcot will be crowded. We will see.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... just wanted to say that we both thoroughly enjoyed Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2!


----------



## ky07

*Well just a few short hours and we will be heading to Orlando *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Well just a few short hours and we will be heading to Orlando *



i know, i was thinking about when you and the Mrs were leaving.

you have a great time and do everything you can!!


take pictures for us..


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i know, i was thinking about when you and the Mrs were leaving.
> 
> you have a great time and do everything you can!!
> 
> 
> take pictures for us..


*Will do Mac just hope flight is not delayed cause they have been talking about a tropical storm in or about to hit florida *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Will do Mac just hope flight is not delayed cause they have been talking about a tropical storm in or about to hit florida *



oh no......
i didn't hear about that.
i hope that storm does not happen.

i'm gonna go to the weather site now.

i'll put a hex on the tropical storm so it won't ruin your trip.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> oh no......
> i didn't hear about that.
> i hope that storm does not happen.
> 
> i'm gonna go to the weather site now.
> 
> i'll put a hex on the tropical storm so it won't ruin your trip.


*I really am not worried about what its like when I am down there cause we always have fun wether its raining or not just don't want to winde up flying through it *


----------



## macraven

i went to weather underground and they don't have it hitting when you are flying and coming in.

it looks like wednesday is when it will be the closest to florida but then shifts up and out to the NE at that point.

i think you will be safe.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i went to weather underground and they don't have it hitting when you are flying and coming in.
> 
> it looks like wednesday is when it will be the closest to florida but then shifts up and out to the NE at that point.
> 
> i think you will be safe.


*thanks mac thats a load off my mind cause although I like flying I still get a little nervous *


----------



## macraven

i totally understand St Lawrence.
one of my sons leaves for work around 12:30 am.
yes, half past after midnight
i'll check the weather again after he leaves.



btw, tink 20, how is our hubby doing tonight?
is he still a hurting cowboy?
i do hope he is feeling better.

having surgery is no small thing.
have him in my prayers.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> 10/10 check into AKV (no parks, just DTD)*
> 10/11 Epcot AM EMH till 2 or 3, hop to MK for MNSSHP*
> 
> *All plans subject to change......except MNSSHP
> 
> I may hop over to Epcot for a bit on 10/10 instead to eat at F&W instead of the 11th. But I know that Monday is Columbus day and Epcot will be crowded. We will see.


 
columbus day @ epcot waaaay better than MK imo. epcot is big, it gobbles up a lot of people


ky07 said:


> *thanks mac thats a load off my mind cause although I like flying I still get a little nervous *


have a great trip

tink - good news! those APs do have a tendency to call to you don't they. Mine's in limbo, ready to be picked up @ guest services. Unfortunately, it'll probably be sitting there a looong time. Don't think 3 days in July & another 4 in October does it justice. I used disney gift cards I had on hand to buy it pre-price jump w/my discount, but think i should just use up some old NE tix I have stashed away. I was told it's good 'forever' sitting there, guess it's money in the bank..._that sort of rational is what is developed on the disboards._

DS's grad party a successkiddo made out ala bandito!

yee-haw,western pa = deer mounts in any social hall


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> columbus day @ epcot waaaay better than MK imo. epcot is big, it gobbles up a lot of people



I'm thinkg for those last 2 days:

_Monday_: Transfer to AKV super early, check in, browse the resort, hit Typhoon Lagoon from opening till mid afternoon, lunch at DTD (may check out Disney Quest for a bit), PM EMH at DHS

Tuesday: AM EMH at Epcot till 1 or 2 (maybe 3), monorail to MK for MNSSHP

How does that sound?

Great pics BTW, the grandbaby is a cutie!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I'm thinkg for those last 2 days:
> 
> _Monday_: Transfer to AKV super early, check in, browse the resort, hit Typhoon Lagoon from opening till mid afternoon, lunch at DTD (may check out Disney Quest for a bit), PM EMH at DHS
> 
> Tuesday: AM EMH at Epcot till 1 or 2 (maybe 3), monorail to MK for MNSSHP
> 
> How does that sound?
> 
> Great pics BTW, the grandbaby is a cutie!!




or you could hang out with me at uo parks until the afternoon then go to the motherland........


----------



## macraven

keisha, are you saying that our boy is now a millionaire??

you said he made out like a bandit




that baby of yours, the g-girl has a bow on her head about the size of her head.

she is a "looker"

what a doll!


----------



## macraven

ky, looking at the weather chart again.
it's now 11:02 and states could be 20% chance of rain tonight and tomorrow sometime.

don't think it will affect your flight in.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> or you could hang out with me at uo parks until the afternoon then go to the motherland........



I could, but I only have a 4 day ticket for UO which will only get me in on the 5,6,7 and 9. Or the 6, 7, 8 and 9.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> ky, looking at the weather chart again.
> it's now 11:02 and states could be 20% chance of rain tonight and tomorrow sometime.
> 
> don't think it will affect your flight in.


*Yea thats what weather bug is saying too and hopefully won't be raining too much for our walk to the darkside tomorrow and if does we will take a taxi  *


----------



## macraven

what time are you leaving in the morning?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> what time are you leaving in the morning?



Me or ky?


----------



## macraven

the kentucky homie that has been on the dis since 2007.............


ky07 aka St Lawrence.....


----------



## macraven

as of a few minutes after midnight:



Weather Station
WFTV, Channel 9, Orlando
Elevation
92 ft
Station Select


Now

Clear
Temperature
77.8 °F
Feels Like 80 °F
Wind(mph)
0.0
Sunrise / Set
6:39 AM
8:23 PM
Moon
Waning Gibbous
More Astronomy
Tonight
74 °F
Chance of Rain
20% chance of precipitation
Monday
90 °F
T-storms
20% chance of precipitation


Monday Night
72 °F
T-storms
20% chance of precipitation
Tuesday
94 | 74 °F
T-storms
20% chance of precipitation


Wednesday
94 | 77 °F
T-storms
40% chance of precipitation


Thursday
94 | 77 °F
T-storms
30% chance of precipitation


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> the kentucky homie that has been on the dis since 2007.............
> 
> 
> ky07 aka St Lawrence.....



I though so, I was just tired. And still am. Ugh, I hate Mondays.


----------



## keishashadow

thanx guys, i can't believe little diva left the bow on the whole time, certainly doesn't take after me in that regard.

we're not supposed to get the 100+ weather this week, just mid 90's, i'll take it after seeing the sweltering midwest.  Glad 'Bert' is in down in bahamas now, vs next week...now if the storms in the eastern atlantic disappear we'll be set.

going to go against the flow & start packing today


----------



## minniejack

Hey all--dead tired.  Did the 4 day Jamboree in the Hills--up early every day for the Redneck Run on about 3 hrs of sleep. Kiddos did the running and got seats down front. Not a country fan except for every year in July  Miranda Lambert, Toby Keith, Tim McGraw, Montgomery Gentry to name a few that were there.  Records crowds and lots of swamp juice flowing.

Looks like another scorcher this week.

Upper part of my house is almost finished.  Yay.


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> ibtw, tink 20, how is our hubby doing tonight?
> is he still a hurting cowboy?
> i do hope he is feeling better.
> 
> having surgery is no small thing.
> have him in my prayers.



He did good.  Funny thing, when you tell him "not to do anything" he wants to be hard headed and try to do stuff and when he is perfectly capable....he does this   ha ha.... but seriously he is getting better, just has to take it easy for about a week.   I did cut the grass, so that should get me big points, right!  Well DD is next (Aug 9th).  Thanks for your prayers.


Hope all homies on vacation, are having an awesome time!

Oh and Keisha, your granddaugher is adorable.


----------



## macraven

tink, just keep taking care of the Mr.
he will owe you for that grass cutting.


hope he heals fine.

and you mentioned your daughter too is having surgery planned?


oh my.
hope she will be find.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha.......that is one beautiful baby, so cute. I`m too old to be broody 

Tink, glad you DH is doing ok, hope your daughter does fine as well 


4 weeks to go now    Sooooooo excited!!!!

Can`t wait to get back to RPR  and the parks too. 

Been sat watching some of the rides on youtube to keep me going till we get there. Can the time go any slower at the moment!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Morning all. We got one of those Jack Lalane Power Juicer a week ago, and it is really neat to have fresh squeezed juice first thing in the morning. But the cleanup is a bi....g mess. lol


----------



## keishashadow

thanx carole, think we'll keep GD  Did u ever wonder how people manage to take those real time ride videos?  I'm always holding on with 2 hands for dear life lol

tink20 there's something to be said for being a couch potato now & again.

i packed for over 7 hours yesterday, still not done.  the parks i can just throw stuff in willy nilly.  Cruising is harder trying to whittle it down, don't get to dress up much so I want to take everything


----------



## macraven

i've been here drinking coffee since 7:45.

might be time for me to go get dressed for the day.



yea, today is hot and humid.
i'm in no rush to do anything productive...


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i've been here drinking coffee since 7:45.
> 
> might be time for me to go get dressed for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> yea, today is hot and humid.
> i'm in no rush to do anything productive...



I wish I didn't have to be productive. At work till 1, then to the vet yet again for more puppy vaccines, then I have to get one of the headlights changed on my car. And hopefull go see the last Potter film. Luckily the theater by my house does $5 movies all day today so I don't have to rush to see it.


----------



## minniejack

RAPstar said:


> Morning all. We got one of those Jack Lalane Power Juicer a week ago, and it is really neat to have fresh squeezed juice first thing in the morning. But the cleanup is a bi....g mess. lol




thanks...I've been looking at them since winter and I was afraid it would be a big mess to clean.  Should I look out for yours on ebay??


----------



## RAPstar

minniejack said:


> thanks...I've been looking at them since winter and I was afraid it would be a big mess to clean.  Should I look out for yours on ebay??



Its not too too bad. And its dish washer safe, so you just have to rinse and put in the washer. This morning the washer was already going though, so I had to wash it by hand. I still may through it in the washer later.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i've yea, today is hot and humid.



Currently 109 heat index here in the Lou.


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi from the darkside and having fun but hot and crowded but still fun *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi from the darkside and having fun but hot and crowded but still fun *



*Glad your having fun and yes it is HOT.

Wish we could meet up with ya'll again,but work has got DW and I busy..*


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Currently 109 heat index here in the Lou.


i was just thinking about youse.



i must be psycotic or is it psychic.....

i miss the st lou summers.
i really do.



ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi from the darkside and having fun but hot and crowded but still fun *



i still have that weather channel on a favorite hold.
i see you could fry eggs on the sidewalk down there.

have fun!!



donaldduck352 said:


> *Glad your having fun and yes it is HOT.
> 
> Wish we could meet up with ya'll again,but work has got DW and I busy..*



you are another one on my "i have been thinking about youse"
hope you and the Mrs are doing fine.






what happened to champ in texas?
and our lawyer in chicago way that was going to meet me at the wkgn court house for a drink?
and tink in mississippi that home skools,, bless her heart.. ......

there's more mia homies.


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi from the darkside and having fun but hot and crowded but still fun *



Let me know how you like the Holiday Inn, found a good rate there today and may end up staying there. Have a great trip!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

I've been thinking about you guys too, Mac.  Just been really busy with that thing called "life".  Been really busy at work (which is a good thing) but it's cutting into my Darkside time. Pffft

We are really close to buying a really nice used Class C RV to do some travelling and have been researching that endlessly, it seems.  We saw one today and are seeing another on Thursday night.  You'd think these things would be easy to get in todays economy but apparently not.  Those suckers are still expensive, and at a whopping 10 mpg, I'd think it would be easier to buy.  Pffft

We are trying to be talked into going to Disney for a week in September to be "tourguides" for a family (we work with the mom).  Not that it's hard to talk us into going to Orlando, it's just that whole RV thing we're working on. Any other time we're there....timing.  Pffft

Currently feels like 92 in the Lou at 10 pm.....PFFFT


----------



## macraven

when will you be tour guides?
i'll be at the motherland the last week in september.
(then over to the darkside early oct.)





sign up for the tour guide job if it is for that week at the motherland......!!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> when will you be tour guides?
> i'll be at the motherland the last week in september.
> (then over to the darkside early oct.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sign up for the tour guide job if it is for that week at the motherland......!!



One of my dream jobs is to be a Disney Tour Guide.......or one of the people who work Club Level who do the planning for people.


----------



## macraven

i wanna be a pole dancer when i grow up.



or maybe a blonde with a whip..................


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i wanna be a pole dancer when i grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe a blonde with a whip..................



Now to only find you a whip..........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> sign up for the tour guide job if it is for that week at the motherland......!!


I can be the Restroom Tour Guide at Universal ... I know where all the potties are


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Morning all. We got one of those Jack Lalane Power Juicer a week ago, and it is really neat to have fresh squeezed juice first thing in the morning. But the cleanup is a bi....g mess. lol



We got one of those too.......used it a few times........now it takes up space in my cupboards alongide a redundant pastamaker, redundant breadmaker, redundant sandwich toater and a redundant machine that I`m not quite sure what it does  I`m banned from watching the shopping channels 



macraven said:


> yea, today is hot and humid.
> i'm in no rush to do anything productive...



I like days like that, no rush to do anything.



Mad Hattered said:


> Currently 109 heat index here in the Lou.



I don`t know whether to be jealous or not, thats hot!! We have low 60`s today and fog  I can`t see the end of the road. Welocme to the summers in the UK!!



ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi from the darkside and having fun but hot and crowded but still fun *



Glad you having such a good time 



donaldduck352 said:


> *Glad your having fun and yes it is HOT.
> 
> Wish we could meet up with ya'll again,but work has got DW and I busy..*



Nice to see you 



macraven said:


> i wanna be a pole dancer when i grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe a blonde with a whip..................



I would be happy with the figure of a pole dancer. Ain`t never gonna happen for me though 


I`m having a really lazy morning, apart from washing all the bed linen......dryer will be working today as we have fog outside.

Need to clothes shop for us............some good sales on, so hopefully bargains galore 

Did I mention 4 weeks today till we leave


----------



## keishashadow

T-4 almost completely packed but carryon, earliest ever for me.

now to channel mr peabody...



RAPstar said:


> Now to only find you a whip..........


 
I know where they have _dole_ whips



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I can be the Restroom Tour Guide at Universal ... I know where all the potties are


 
i know where the 'good' potties are, actually any but the one near Peter Pan works for me, the whole when you gotta go, you gotta go thang

St L - stay cool & enjoy  your trip

MH - RVing Qs, need to go to our very own source - RVgirl


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> I know where they have _dole_ whips




Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, dole whips. Thank goodness I'm still doing MK this trip, or I'd regret not being able to get my favorite dessert.


----------



## macraven

i'm here.


that's about all i can say about it.


good morning homies..
or should it be,
good afternoon homies...


----------



## bubba's mom

we're home 

cruise was great.

do Royal Caribbean Freedom of the Seas.

do NOT do Carnival (Inspiration specifically)


----------



## macraven

welcome back homie!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Ok barb,what was wrong with Carnival?Got our  now..What happend?C'mon you can tell us!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

quik stop this morning....

Let's just say the service was beyond excellent on RCI....almost non-existent on Carnival.

The PLATES in the buffet on RCI were hotter than the food on Carnival (I'm talking buffet AND main dining room).  What's that tell ya?

All around a great cruise....definitely did the wrong line last year.  Altho more expensive (Carnival is more 'budget friendly'), absolutely worth it 

Trying to get on the ball w/ trip report.  Mostly written, just have to upload pix.  HATE photobucket, but I'm afraid I'm stuck with it.  Going to take fffoooorrrreeevvveeerrrr.... 

IF i can find time to start it....that kid of mine keeps me runnin everywhere...  Would you believe soccer practice (for school) has started?  With triple digit temps and 90+ heat indexes?  He started practice?


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> quik stop this morning....
> 
> Let's just say the service was beyond excellent on RCI....almost non-existent on Carnival.
> 
> The PLATES in the buffet on RCI were hotter than the food on Carnival (I'm talking buffet AND main dining room).  What's that tell ya?
> 
> All around a great cruise....definitely did the wrong line last year.  Altho more expensive (Carnival is more 'budget friendly'), absolutely worth it
> 
> Trying to get on the ball w/ trip report.  Mostly written, just have to upload pix.  HATE photobucket, but I'm afraid I'm stuck with it.  Going to take fffoooorrrreeevvveeerrrr....
> 
> IF i can find time to start it....that kid of mine keeps me runnin everywhere...  Would you believe soccer practice (for school) has started?  With triple digit temps and 90+ heat indexes?  He started practice?



I've heard some of the same complaints about Carnival at work. Which is why when I finally get around to going on a cruise it will be RCL. Unless luck is on my side and I get to do one of the Disney cruises out of Galveston next fall. 

Not feeling so hot, so I took a sick day at work (went in for an hour tho). Found out I won a prize in some drawin at work. It says its a "hotel prize pack", so it will probably be some post-its and a pen or something like that.


----------



## macraven

feel better soon andy.


so you won a prize..............goody.

maybe it will be something that is bigger than a hand.
that will rule out post 'em notes..


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> feel better soon andy.
> 
> 
> so you won a prize..............goody.
> 
> maybe it will be something that is bigger than a hand.
> that will rule out post 'em notes..



Hopefully. They didn't say when I'd get it though, so I'll just have to wait and see. 

A few episodes from finishing Lost on Netflix!!


----------



## minniejack

Heat index of 106  in the shade.  The warning said it was even hotter in direct sun.  And yippee me, they turned off my A/C this morning to work on some of the stuff for my house...

Just saw Winnie to get out of the heat.  

Can't wait until 3-D Lion King

Do you think Disney got the hint when I sent them a letter that said that kids today didn't even know who these characters were?  We overheard little kids in the park asking who was Ariel????


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> we're home
> 
> cruise was great.
> 
> do Royal Caribbean Freedom of the Seas.
> 
> do NOT do Carnival (Inspiration specifically)


 
hmmph, you just did the 'wrong' ship.  It's difficult to compare a small/older ship & it's facilities with a newer ship that has all the new bells & whistles & the cream of the crop of staff.   We thought the oldish CCL legend & the destiny great ships on CCL.  we'd book either again in a heartbeat but it's true that people can have different experiences.  The service in the DR can make or break a cruise.   Glad to hear the Freedom of the Seas floated your boat

andy - repeat after me:  "dole whips are a beverage."  This allows a dessert later in the day

T-2 and counting


----------



## macraven

yes, it has been hot today.
not unbearable outside as we have a breeze from lake michigan.
but we were close to the temp at the Lou.....


i hope no one left the oven on today.

just a public service reminder to turn off the oven when done cooking....



keisha, are you getting excited yet?


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> hmmph, you just did the 'wrong' ship.  It's difficult to compare a small/older ship & it's facilities with a newer ship that has all the new bells & whistles & the cream of the crop of staff.   We thought the oldish CCL legend & the destiny great ships on CCL.  we'd book either again in a heartbeat but it's true that people can have different experiences.  The service in the DR can make or break a cruise.   Glad to hear the Freedom of the Seas floated your boat
> 
> andy - repeat after me:  "dole whips are a beverage."  This allows a dessert later in the day
> 
> T-2 and counting



I had several Dole Whips plus dessert on the couple of days at MK last year, lol. Oh and MNSSHP candy too. I can't wait to go again this year. I'm only focusing on candy and characters this year, and maybe the fireworks.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> yes, it has been hot today.
> not unbearable outside as we have a breeze from lake michigan.
> but we were close to the temp at the Lou.....
> 
> 
> i hope no one left the oven on today.
> 
> just a public service reminder to turn off the oven when done cooking....
> 
> 
> 
> keisha, are you getting excited yet?


 
what gave me away?  not 'getting' i'm excited already!

andy - i dream of disney rice krispie treats, it's the only place I eat them...except for the economy size packages i buy @ the airport disney store to savor @ home - nom nom nom


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> what gave me away?  not 'getting' i'm excited already!
> 
> andy - i dream of disney rice krispie treats, it's the only place I eat them...except for the economy size packages i buy @ the airport disney store to savor @ home - nom nom nom



I love the Disney ones far better than the ones in the grocery store. Fuddruckers here has good ones too, but I like them when they first make them cause they can still get hard. I like them a little chewy.


----------



## keishashadow

chewy is good until u get old & your fillings fall out when eating something particularly unforgiving lol

decided not to spring for EBIC w/SWA this trip.   @ 24 hr mark got A55 & 56, not too shabby for Saturday 1st NS out.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> yes, it has been hot today.
> not unbearable outside as we have a breeze from lake michigan.
> but we were close to the temp at the Lou.....
> 
> 
> i hope no one left the oven on today.
> 
> just a public service reminder to turn off the oven when done cooking....
> 
> 
> 
> keisha, are you getting excited yet?



You should've posted this earlier....chicken on the grill went up in flames in only 10 minutes time....DD told me to never cook chicken again.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> chewy is good until u get old & your fillings fall out when eating something particularly unforgiving lol
> 
> decided not to spring for EBIC w/SWA this trip.   @ 24 hr mark got A55 & 56, not too shabby for Saturday 1st NS out.



I will not tell you how many loose teeth I swallowed eating something chewy. 

I'm gonna try out EBCI this trip, since its my first time flying SWA. Just on the trip to MCO, cause I don't care about havign a good seat coming back, lol.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> You should've posted this earlier....chicken on the grill went up in flames in only 10 minutes time....DD told me to never cook chicken again.



stop cooking.


do take out!!


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> You should've posted this earlier....chicken on the grill went up in flames in only 10 minutes time....DD told me to never cook chicken again.



Oh Dear........Take out is definately the way of the future 



I was in trouble with DH earlier 

DS and I wandered in after 4 hours of shopping today laden with bags of........stuff, just stuff really.

He asked very kindly if I had heard we are in a world recession 

I said I was helping start up the economy........just our little contribution   He did not laugh 

Made him a lovely dinner and nice glass of wine, he`s relaxed now and I`m back in the good books  



Quick Question......on people`s posts I sometimes see someone has written "My Bad"??????  My bad what??? Or is it the same as My Mistake


----------



## keishashadow

lol wine has magical powers, looking for some now as i jinxed myself talking teeth & lost a filling/part of a molar today.

mj did u have the same band of storms we did this afternoon?  sky was absolutely black, high winds, lost power for some time...always special when it's in upper 90's

see yinz guys next sunday


----------



## macraven

have a fun trip keisha....


drink ..


it will kill the tooth pain.


----------



## ky07

*Finally got back home at 11:00 am and had a great few days at the darkside but didn't get to do as much as we usually did due to the heat and crowds but at least DW had a blast cause she deserved it cause she works so hard and never agian will I use mears shuttle service cause we had a awful time with them getting to the hotel and back to airport and while holiday & suites was ok it's only going to be RPR from now on*


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *Finally got back home at 11:00 am and had a great few days at the darkside but didn't get to do as much as we usually did due to the heat and crowds but at least DW had a blast cause she deserved it cause she works so hard and never agian will I use mears shuttle service cause we had a awful time with them getting to the hotel and back to airport and while holiday & suites was ok it's only going to be RPR from now on*



Was there anything horribly bad with the Holiday Inn?


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello all!

Boy is it hot here in NY!!!  (Redundant at this point, I know) Steamy would be the more appropriate word I guess....

Hope everyone is coping with the hot weather!


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> Was there anything horribly bad with the Holiday Inn?


*It wasn't really that bad but the hallways stayed hot and they put us on the 6th floor and they was doing some construction or remodel and you could smell the chemicals they were using and complain but was told they didn't have any other rooms available but other than that it was ok but nothing fancy but did have a fridge and microwave which saved us on leftovers and walked to walgreens and bought sodas so that we didn't have to pay $1.00 a can *


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *It wasn't really that bad but the hallways stayed hot and they put us on the 6th floor and they was doing some construction or remodel and you could smell the chemicals they were using and complain but was told they didn't have any other rooms available but other than that it was ok but nothing fancy but did have a fridge and microwave which saved us on leftovers and walked to walgreens and bought sodas so that we didn't have to pay $1.00 a can *



Cool. I'll try it out this time. Glad you had a great trip!!


----------



## minniejack

does disaster ever quit????


DD and her friend had their Iphone 4s stolen at Warp tour----ummmmm--why didn't they leave in the car??????

Guess who is getting a job???


----------



## macraven

oh my, so many homies are in dutch........

well first is carole wanting to know what the expression, "I'm bad" means.
kind of how you thought it was.
for example, i say we all should call keisha at home now so she will be awake in time for getting to the airport.  then i say, "i'm bad".....let's say, mistake is better in this situation.

and we should feel bad for her as her teeth are falling out, oh, i'm bad.
i meant her fillings are falling out.

ouch........

now we have Lawrence home and he probably got sunburn but he is still smiling since his Mrs had a great time and they got coke for less than a buck.

popping in is kfish.
yes, Mrs. Kfish, it is hot, it is hot all over.
but i do hear you have it worse on the east coast. or so my son out there tells me, but what does he know, he doesn't call him mother enough...

the house is safe but the food was a burnt offerings to the gods homie who is making her kid get a job.
can anyone say......cell phone ..

and here comes andy wanting to stay on a 6h floor hotel off site that has construction going on.
but the main question to that place is, do they have direct tv.



i did catch some of Dr J but the last part were reruns.

so i am back and no one her to play cards with.....


----------



## RAPstar

I don't know about direct TV, but that hotel does have free internet.....from what I read, lol.


----------



## tink20

mac, when do you sleep? you must be one of those people who don't require much sleep, I have to get at least  7 hours or I am just plain evil

minnie, you need some  my DD has her first job, has only gotten paid once so far (they get paid every two weeks) She went shopping with her friends (they don't work and their dads just hand them money all the time, one of them got $20 to vacuum her dad's office, I said I'll vacuum it ) and they bought lunch, DD came home complaining that she had to spend $10 on lunch. Its hard spending her own money.  She also had a cellphone problem, she dropped hers, it still works, but the screen is cracked, it will cost over $100 to fix it.  I get so tired of cell phone crap, its riduculous how much we spend on cell phones.

Everyone have a great weekend and try and stay cool


----------



## macraven

story of my life, i don't sleep much.  

but i do drink a lot of coffee.....


between working, taking care of my parental units, peeps at my home, the 2 cats (which one is on meds), dising, laundry, cooking, cleaning, errands, eating ice cream sandwiches, i do squeak out 16ish days a year to go to orlando and have fun.


i live for my hhn.


yesterday i had to postpone most of my usual routines i do daily.
the basement was flooded.  can't say how many buckets of water i filled up......
it took hours to clean everything up and get back into place.

but, i figured what i did gave me a pass for missing Curves yesterday.


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, I'm so glad this work week is over.


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Finally got back home at 11:00 am and had a great few days at the darkside but didn't get to do as much as we usually did due to the heat and crowds but at least DW had a blast cause she deserved it cause she works so hard and never agian will I use mears shuttle service cause we had a awful time with them getting to the hotel and back to airport and while holiday & suites was ok it's only going to be RPR from now on*




What is it with Mears?  First time we used them, no problem.  Second...NEVER again.  Just not worth the aggravation.  Always use private car now....extra $ is worth it to us.  But, glad you had a good time.  It's got to be tough to stay offsite once you're spoiled onsite.  DH always said, "we go and stay onsite, or we don't go".  Okay by me....who am I to complain?  



minniejack said:


> does disaster ever quit????
> 
> 
> DD and her friend had their Iphone 4s stolen at Warp tour----ummmmm--why didn't they leave in the car??????
> 
> Guess who is getting a job???



sorry to hear this.  Kids sometimes don't think...or just use common sense   They think we are made of money and don't realize the "value" of things.  I learned that last year when my niece was around.  It's the generation of "instant satisfaction".  They don't believe in working for things...think everything should just be given to them, and when it's lost or broken, it's "oh, I'll just get a new one"   A shame.  I'd say not to worry cuz the next 'latest & greatest' phone will be out next week, but I know the iPhone 4 is relatively new.  One reason I still have an old flip phone and pay by the minute!  

and Mac never sleeps...she's a secret vampire


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Melting in to say "HI EVERYONE!!!!" 

I've been doing my usual Shark routine of lurking and reading, but since it is time for HHN to start gearing back up I thought I better come out and start living vicariously through my fellow Halloween obsessed Disers 

Stay cool everyone!


----------



## tink20

and Mac never sleeps...she's a secret vampire [/QUOTE]

Oh, I won't tell. I wonder if she knows Edward  (I love the Twilight series)


----------



## macraven

well, i do have a cousin named edward.
is that close enough?



sharky, so glad you will be around til october.
do you have your dates set for Uo for hhn?


if not, get to it.
leave the fam at home and go solo.
that is what i do each year.


and one of the best things about that is i can eat ice cream before real food.


i need to do my annual thread of 
"when are you going to hhn"

i hope lawrence did pictures this trip.
would love to see them.


leave it up to brab.  
vampire.....


----------



## RAPstar

I'm going to HHN!!! I look forward to eating ice cream before dinner with you mac! I was gonna get ice cream right now, but I opted for a slurpee and a snickers


----------



## macraven

i just ate ice cream.....

i ate enough for both of us.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i just ate ice cream.....
> 
> i ate enough for both of us.



Yum, what flavor!


----------



## macraven

i forgot.
i ate it quickly.


----------



## macraven

good bye keisha.
be sure to sunscreen.


come back with some stories for us.
especially if you find a wad of money.


----------



## macraven

where is Coach?

did he skip out of this thread because he didn't post a trippie......
oh no...


coach 81 come back home.
bring a note from mother to explain your absence.


he'll like that, teachers always love that phrase...


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Back from Cedar Point and Kings Island !! .. Had a good time and have loads and loads of  to do !! 

Have a Baptism today but wanted to check in !! 

BTW if you are heading to Cedar Point STAY AWAY from Sand Castle Suites !! GROSS !! we checked out after two days and went to the Great Wolf Lodge which is our new Favorite place !! 

Will tell all later but must run !!


----------



## macraven

thanx for the warning, but i don't do cedar point.
the only place i do in ohio is kelley's island. ( but can see the lights of cedar point from there in the evening.)
which i have to return to next month....

long story.


glad you had a great time at cp.

i hear ya on the laundry.
after every trip that stuff just piles up.

next time you do a trip coastermom, make everyone wear the same clothes for at least 5 days.

it will cut back on that laundry job when you return home.

some homies on this thread have stayed at Great Wolf.
they say the same thing.
it is wonderful.

there are some trippies with pics of GW.
take a look at them.

or post your pics here when you can.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Oh Mac, you have no idea how much I would love to make a solo trip LOL


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Oh Mac, you have no idea how much I would love to make a solo trip LOL



just do it!!


----------



## macraven

WAKE UP HOMIES.......



it is morning time.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> WAKE UP HOMIES.......
> 
> 
> 
> it is morning time.




Just had lunch here..........and I`m still hungry today. Think it`s the cold 

25th July and I`m cold!!!

Got lovely yearly Nurse/Practioner appt this afternoon........Ain`t it grand being a woman     Men sometimes have it so easy!!!


----------



## macraven

be sure to wear clean undies for the doc appointment.





that's what my parental unit always says.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> be sure to wear clean undies for the doc appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what my parental unit always says.




LOL......yes mine too..............as if we would do anything else 

The best piece of advice my mother ever gave me about childbirth and female exams was "just pick your dignity up on the way out"  

Hope your parents are doing ok Mac


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> just do it!!



It WOULD be the perfect bday gift to myself... wouldn't it 

Even if it would take more planning that our family vacations HA HA HA!!!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> WAKE UP HOMIES.......
> 
> 
> 
> it is morning time.



We're up!  sort of. I just need my iced coffee and to get the Stealth child motivated so we can have his bday dinner at Fuji... yummmmy sushi!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Good afternoon. Just another boring, slow day at AAA. I swear I didn't mean that to rhyme. Can October get here a little more quickly please?


----------



## macraven

happy birthday to the Stealth child.........


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Good afternoon. Just another boring, slow day at AAA. I swear I didn't mean that to rhyme. Can October get here a little more quickly please?



write a book of poetry.
make sure you have a poem about moi........


----------



## macraven

thank you Carole.
i call my parents my parental units.



but really, they are more like my children.
they still have temper tantrums..........

spent from 8:ish to 10:50 at the hospital with the parental units.
when one goes somewhere with me, the other tags along.....

took them to 3 stores and then to walmart.
they decided they now hate walmart so i guess it will have to be Kmart for our next shopping outing for toothpaste.

we had a very late lunch/early dinner at the local cafe in town.
they HAD to have chicken fried steak dinner.

i don't know why.
it's so blooming hot here and that plate they had was steaming.


now it is my time for a bit.
when the next shift is up for food, i'll be back in the kitchen.

catch youse all later tonight.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Dropping in to say hellow homies.*


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Monday all!


----------



## macraven

J
O
H
N




C   
E
N
A




is the new WWE champ!!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> J
> O
> H
> N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C
> E
> N
> O
> 
> is the new WWE champ!!!!



I haven't watch wrestling in a while, but isn't it John Cena?


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> I haven't watch wrestling in a while, but isn't it John Cena?



ok smarty pants who teaches health and not english..........

i fixed my error.



i was so excited.........my fingers slipped on the keyboard.
that's my story and i'm sticking to it.....


----------



## RAPstar

I'm so glad I woke up on time this morning. I either forgot to turn the alarm on or turned it off in my sleep. I woke up at 7:07 instead of 7. Usually it would be 8:45 and I have to be at work at 9, and it takes 30 minutes to get there. So yay me!


----------



## macraven

woohoo. 
the early bird (almost) caught the worm...


and he got to work on time.

yaa, andy....


----------



## RAPstar

Yes I did make it on time.....now if only it was time to go already.


----------



## Melanie230

Seriously...I have no idea why DH and I are so fired up over this trip.  We try to surprise the kids with our trips, but didn't last year when we went to Disney.  We really have them believing that there is NO TRIP this year since we got a new puppy in January.  I can not WAIT to get them this year.


----------



## macraven

welcome back homie family of melanie.....

keep it a secret.

that is one of the kewl things about making the trip fun for kids.

then if they whine that it's not the motherland you are going to, i have no reply to that one....


if your kids trick or treat in october, buy them halloween costumes with universal characters.

give it to them the morning you leave and keep them wondering, what the heck does this mean......???

tell them that is their one clue for the trip destination.


but, don't pack the costumes.
takes up too much luggage space and limits shopping at UO and city walk.


----------



## Melanie230

What is hilarious is we only did Disney the last couple of years because of the FD.  When we left Disney last year the kids said...We are done with Disney...can we go to Universal next time?  We gave them a trip to the Great Wolf Lodge last year for Christmas.  About 2 weeks before we left our beloved 14 yr old Golden Retriever PJ suddenly got sick and we had to put him to sleep.  We were devastated.  We got a new puppy, and told the kids no October trip this year due to the new puppy.  (and we meant it...at the time )  I sell Thirty One bags and I had a promotion bonus coming up...I told the kids IF I got my bonus I would buy annual passes for Universal.  I hit my $1000 promotion bonus and bought the passes.  I then started looking at hotel rates.  We decided to go IF we could get grandma to come and watch our new puppy and our other Golden.  She agreed and I bought her a ticket to fly up just before we leave.  So we have been working on the surprise....what to do what to do.  So I decided to take the train this year.  SO CHEAP!!!  So I am having a posterboard sign made with the US/IOA logo and the Hogwarts train below it and it will say ALL ABOARD!!!  My dad is taking us to the train station so he will arrive on Sunday evening and stand outside holding the sign.  When he rings the doorbell, I will have the kids go to the door and he will be standing there with the sign.  They will FREAK!    In case you guys haven't seen our surprise two years ago...here is the link.  It was fabulous!  We had them thinking that we were driving to Grandma's house in Georgia.  We decided to tell them just before breakfast at Cracker Barrel.  Everyone was watching and applauded when they saw what we did!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OW3KaUFVNo


----------



## macraven

awesome !!


----------



## RAPstar

I stupidly just made a big mistake. In trying to pinch pennies for this trip, I was checking Hotwire to see what I could find. I saw one that was $34/night, and it was a condo. I looked a Trip advisor and tried to narrow down to what I thought it would be, and came up with 2 that seemed the most likely to be the hotel, and they both seemed pretty nice too. So I took the bait and........nope neither of the 2. It was one I didn't even see on Trip Advisor while searching based on amenities/ratings and such. I found it on TA.....its horrible. The first 10 reveiws are all negative and even the positive ones aren't all that positive. So now I'm stuck at this horrible hotel, and on top of that I have the hotel for days I don't need cause I put the wrong check out date (which is still cheaper than the other hotel). Now I'm even more depressed than I have been. Oh well.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I stupidly just made a big mistake. In trying to pinch pennies for this trip, I was checking Hotwire to see what I could find. I saw one that was $34/night, and it was a condo. I looked a Trip advisor and tried to narrow down to what I thought it would be, and came up with 2 that seemed the most likely to be the hotel, and they both seemed pretty nice too. So I took the bait and........nope neither of the 2. It was one I didn't even see on Trip Advisor while searching based on amenities/ratings and such. I found it on TA.....its horrible. The first 10 reveiws are all negative and even the positive ones aren't all that positive. So now I'm stuck at this horrible hotel, and on top of that I have the hotel for days I don't need cause I put the wrong check out date (which is still cheaper than the other hotel). Now I'm even more depressed than I have been. Oh well.


 ... did you already give up your Holiday Inn ressie???


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... did you already give up your Holiday Inn ressie???



I had to. You have to prepay with Hotwire, and its non-refundable. And there's no way in heck I can come up with money to pay for both.


----------



## Melanie230

Just take a BIG can of Lysol, and lots of Clorox wipes!  That is the only bad part about Hotwire.  Sorry...but just remember...SLEEP AND SHOWER!


----------



## RAPstar

Melanie230 said:


> Just take a BIG can of Lysol, and lots of Clorox wipes!  That is the only bad part about Hotwire.  Sorry...but just remember...SLEEP AND SHOWER!



Haha, I know right? Luckily, I have one night at AKV at the end of my trip to look forward too. And loosing weight from walking to and from Universal every day (its about 1-2 miles from the hotel).


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I had to. You have to prepay with Hotwire, and  its non-refundable. And there's no way in heck I can come up with money  to pay for both.


How bad are the reviews on the hotel???  



RAPstar said:


> And loosing weight from  walking to and from Universal every day (its about 1-2 miles from the  hotel).


  it's that far???  They don't offer a shuttle??


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> How bad are the reviews on the hotel???



http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...s_Orlando_near_Universal-Orlando_Florida.html




> it's that far???  They don't offer a shuttle??



They do, I called about it and its at 8:45 in the morning and picking up at I think 6pm? Which won't work doing 3 nights of HHN, but on the one night that is not an HHN night.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...s_Orlando_near_Universal-Orlando_Florida.html


 I honestly don't know what to say ... I do agree with Melanie - take lots of Lysol and Clorox wipes.  Here's hoping it won't be too bad!! 
 


RAPstar said:


> They do, I called about it and its at 8:45 in the morning and picking up at I think 6pm? Which won't work doing 3 nights of HHN, but on the one night that is not an HHN night.


Guess you'll be looking at taking a taxi back on those nights - after walking all night at HHN, your feet will be too sore to talk back to the hotel (and that is a ways to walk)


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> be sure to wear clean undies for the doc appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what my parental unit always says.




Best piece of advice that came into play just yesterday was to always step on the toes of your shoes before you put them on because a spider might be in there.  My son's shoes had been outside and I stepped on the toes before taking them inside and looked at them and there lurked the beastly creature.  Mom's are always right


RAPstar said:


> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...s_Orlando_near_Universal-Orlando_Florida.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do, I called about it and its at 8:45 in the morning and picking up at I think 6pm? Which won't work doing 3 nights of HHN, but on the one night that is not an HHN night.



Good luck!!!!!!



DD is lucking out...I did some checking and one of our phone lines is eligible for an upgrade in Dec, so she can use an old one until then and just pay for a new card in the meantime.  Just in time for her to get the new Iphone 5.  So cheaper than buying a new iphone 4 on ebay right now.  It'll still be $200 and she is definitely using all of her b-day money on it.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I honestly don't know what to say ... I do agree with Melanie - take lots of Lysol and Clorox wipes.  Here's hoping it won't be too bad!!
> 
> 
> Guess you'll be looking at taking a taxi back on those nights - after walking all night at HHN, your feet will be too sore to talk back to the hotel (and that is a ways to walk)



Probably not, I'm going on the very minimum budget. I have better shoes this year.....I hope.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Probably not, I'm going on the very minimum budget. I have better shoes this year.....I hope.


Looks like it's going to be a bit of a hike!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Looks like it's going to be a bit of a hike!



True, but I can walk to RPH and take the walking path from there, or meet up with Mac and take the boat.


----------



## Melanie230

RAPstar said:


> Haha, I know right? Luckily, I have one night at AKV at the end of my trip to look forward too. And loosing weight from walking to and from Universal every day (its about 1-2 miles from the hotel).



I have to say I understand.  The first year we went to Universal, we stopped somewhere to get gas and got one of those brochures that give you hotel discounts.  We needed somewhere to stay our first night there.  So I found one (I don't remember the name) and it looked nice.  I booked over the phone and when we arrived I almost died.  It was HORRIBLE.  It was near downtown where all those carnival rides are.  The sheets were so thin you could see the mattress through them.  The pillows were about as thin as paper.  It was GROSS!  We got out of that room to walk around and when we returned we took showers, slept and got out of there.  YUCK!  Thank goodness I always travel with Lysol!


----------



## RAPstar

Melanie230 said:


> I have to say I understand.  The first year we went to Universal, we stopped somewhere to get gas and got one of those brochures that give you hotel discounts.  We needed somewhere to stay our first night there.  So I found one (I don't remember the name) and it looked nice.  I booked over the phone and when we arrived I almost died.  It was HORRIBLE.  It was near downtown where all those carnival rides are.  The sheets were so thin you could see the mattress through them.  The pillows were about as thin as paper.  It was GROSS!  We got out of that room to walk around and when we returned we took showers, slept and got out of there.  YUCK!  Thank goodness I always travel with Lysol!



I might have to stop by a store and get some Lysol once I'm there! Unfortunately, I'm stuck for 6 nights. Oh well, I can only hope lots of Butterbeer and HHN will make up for it, and staying at AKV and the halloween party. I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## marciemi

Andy - I'm not sure how true this is, but this was just posted on another Parents' Forum I'm on (literally, just this evening so seemed kind of ironic):

"A nice thing about Hotwire with hotels, fyi is that they have a guarantee that if you get to a location and the hotel is not suitable or is not what was represented at the time of purchase, they will move you to an acceptable hotel. We used the guarantee in Reno when traveling to a baseball tourney this summer. The hotel we rented was disgusting, dirty, parking lot torn up, etc. Hotwire quickly moved us to a much better hotel and did not charge any extra."

If it's as bad as some of the reviews make it out to be when you get there, you could certainly try contacting Hotwire and seeing if you could get moved.  Good luck!


----------



## RAPstar

marciemi said:


> Andy - I'm not sure how true this is, but this was just posted on another Parents' Forum I'm on (literally, just this evening so seemed kind of ironic):
> 
> "A nice thing about Hotwire with hotels, fyi is that they have a guarantee that if you get to a location and the hotel is not suitable or is not what was represented at the time of purchase, they will move you to an acceptable hotel. We used the guarantee in Reno when traveling to a baseball tourney this summer. The hotel we rented was disgusting, dirty, parking lot torn up, etc. Hotwire quickly moved us to a much better hotel and did not charge any extra."
> 
> If it's as bad as some of the reviews make it out to be when you get there, you could certainly try contacting Hotwire and seeing if you could get moved.  Good luck!



Thanks for the tip, Marcie!! I'll definitely remember that when I go. I keep trying to say it won't be that bad, but with so many negative reviews, I'm a little worried. I'll do some fact finding to see if this is true, if so I'll have a little more piece of mind. Thanks, again!


----------



## macraven

oh andy...........
i don't know what to say.

i thought you had booked the holiday inn and now i see you changed hotels.

do what marci said.
take the number with you and call if the place you are staying is a dump.


of course i'll get you on the boat and you can catch the cab at rph.
don't worry.
we'll work something out.

if you plan on walking back to the booked hotel, i don't know how you'll make it.
it looks like a very long walk........
and it is dark outside at night.

if you have to walk, walk to the end where you meet up with international drive.
catch a cab there to make it cheaper.

take the shuttle from that hotel one morning to the park.
see if there are others on the shuttle that have a car and decide to do the drive next day.
maybe you could hook up with them..


----------



## macraven

came back to say that i did read the reviews that were for this year.
they were not bad reviews.
the real bad reviews were for 09 and some dates in '10


the manager of the hotel even posted in regards to the stay of a family for april '11.

sounds like you should get her phone number and name off of that trip advisor site and call her now.

let her know that if the place is unsatisfactory, you will be calling the place you booked for a move.

see what happens then.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> oh andy...........
> i don't know what to say.
> 
> i thought you had booked the holiday inn and now i see you changed hotels.
> 
> do what marci said.
> take the number with you and call if the place you are staying is a dump.
> 
> 
> of course i'll get you on the boat and you can catch the cab at rph.
> don't worry.
> we'll work something out.
> 
> if you plan on walking back to the booked hotel, i don't know how you'll make it.
> it looks like a very long walk........
> and it is dark outside at night.
> 
> if you have to walk, walk to the end where you meet up with international drive.
> catch a cab there to make it cheaper.
> 
> take the shuttle from that hotel one morning to the park.
> see if there are others on the shuttle that have a car and decide to do the drive next day.
> maybe you could hook up with them..



Thanks, Mac! I'm sure I'll have a good time no matter what......especially hanging out with you! Almost bed time for me, let's hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## macraven

andy, don't forget to set the alarm clock......

just sayin'


----------



## Melanie230

RAPstar said:


> I might have to stop by a store and get some Lysol once I'm there! Unfortunately, I'm stuck for 6 nights. Oh well, I can only hope lots of Butterbeer and HHN will make up for it, and staying at AKV and the halloween party. I'll keep my fingers crossed



Oh fun!  We are thinking of getting MNSSHP tickets for Thursday, Oct 6.  We will decide when we get there.  I would not be happy buying those $$$ tickets and it is raining.  I am still trying to swallow the $70 cab fare to and from Magic Kingdom.  Ugh!


----------



## RAPstar

Melanie230 said:


> Oh fun!  We are thinking of getting MNSSHP tickets for Thursday, Oct 6.  We will decide when we get there.  I would not be happy buying those $$$ tickets and it is raining.  I am still trying to swallow the $70 cab fare to and from Magic Kingdom.  Ugh!



I did it on a Thurs last year, and it worked out well. It was AM EMH that day too, so I got all the rides out of the way. I mainly focused on seeing the parade and fireworks, and meeting the villains in front of the castle. This year, I'm focusing on candy and the other characters in the park (mainly Snow White and the dwarves)


----------



## macraven

why don't you wait and buy them the day you want to go?

could you do it on the fly?

i know it cost a bit more but better to do that then go in a rainstorm.



i have done the mnsshp so many times.
the last 2 times i went for the candy only........

then i thought, i could buy more candy than i received if i used the party ticket money at walmart for the candy.....


----------



## macraven

i'll see some friends at the motherland when i am there in sept/early oct.
i just know they'll say, hey ravie, you gots' to buy a ticket, *we're* going on that xxx night.


and i'll probably say, ok................


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> why don't you wait and buy them the day you want to go?
> 
> could you do it on the fly?
> 
> i know it cost a bit more but better to do that then go in a rainstorm.
> 
> 
> 
> i have done the mnsshp so many times.
> the last 2 times i went for the candy only........
> 
> then i thought, i could buy more candy than i received if i used the party ticket money at walmart for the candy.....



I used the last of my Disney Visa reward points to buy mine.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'll see some friends at the motherland when i am there in sept/early oct.
> i just know they'll say, hey ravie, you gots' to buy a ticket, *we're* going on that xxx night.
> 
> 
> and i'll probably say, ok................



Are we gonna do that karaoke place on City Walk this year? Since we didn't make it last time we were down together?


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Are we gonna do that karaoke place on City Walk this year? Since we didn't make it last time we were down together?



*Rising Star, here we come!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> *Rising Star, here we come!!!*



Woo hoo!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Woo hoo!



you have the singing voice.

i'll just sit and watch and listen to youse...


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> you have the singing voice.
> 
> i'll just sit and watch and listen to youse...



Bring ear plugs......just in case.


----------



## macraven

not much yakking going on over here the past few days.


i have only 11 more posts til i hit 45,000.............





will be back to celebrate.
or maybe just hide my head in shame.........


----------



## macraven

oops...
nevermind, my math is off..............


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> not much yakking going on over here the past few days.
> 
> 
> i have only 11 more posts til i hit 45,000.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be back to celebrate.
> or maybe just hide my head in shame.........



I'll make you a cake......and eat it for you here


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I'll make you a cake......and eat it for you here



what a dear homie you are.................not..


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## macraven

ok starfish..       oops, kfish...

4.4.9.9.7.


----------



## macraven

it is 10:13 and no one here.





4.5.0.0.0.  has arrived.





now i go to the cb and see what's cookin' over there...


----------



## KStarfish82

for MAC making 45,000 posts!!!!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> it is 10:13 and no one here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5.0.0.0.  has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i go to the cb and see what's cookin' over there...



 yayyyyy Mac!!!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> it is 10:13 and no one here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5.0.0.0.  has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i go to the cb and see what's cookin' over there...



Woo!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> for MAC making 45,000 posts!!!!





SharkyGoddess said:


> yayyyyy Mac!!!





RAPstar said:


> Woo!














you know me too well.........

i just can't stay away from here.


now i have to get to the next number to have the 3 zeros.....
could not wait until tomorrow to start posting again.


i speak in essays, not words......


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I'm not even at 1500 yet LOL I need to start chatting more


----------



## bubba's mom

CONGRATS MAC!!!











That is a LOT of yakkin'!   But...it's okay...it's who you are and we love ya!!! 




​


----------



## bubba's mom

(as for me...I've been busy since I got home AND I'm working on our trip report)


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> CONGRATS MAC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a LOT of yakkin'!   But...it's okay...it's who you are and we love ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



now that brab is here, let the chatter begin.

wait, she said she was doing a trippie.

nevermind.............







sharky, hang around here and yak.
you'll hit 1500 by the weekend...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> sharky, hang around here and yak.
> you'll hit 1500 by the weekend...



 Ohhhh How I would love to, but there is a garage that is a nasty mess calling my name. Why can't they build self cleaning garages???? *grumble grumble grumble*


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Ohhhh How I would love to, but there is a garage that is a nasty mess calling my name. Why can't they build self cleaning garages???? *grumble grumble grumble*






are you still in the garage cleaning sharky???


----------



## bubba's mom

yes...I'm working on my trippie...

I have 1844 pictures in my photobucket.  That's just the decent ones I loaded there...  I know there are some I didn't put in photobucket cuz I knew I wouldn't use them.  Heck, one day I have over 400 pictures alone! 

This could take awhile...... 

but I promise to not disappoint


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> yes...I'm working on my trippie...
> 
> I have 1844 pictures in my photobucket.  That's just the decent ones I loaded there...  I know there are some I didn't put in photobucket cuz I knew I wouldn't use them.  Heck, one day I have over 400 pictures alone!
> 
> This could take awhile......
> 
> but I promise to not disappoint





knowing brab, she probably cleaned her garage before taking her vacation.




*1840 pictures*, boy, are we in for a treat.




i have loads of pictures too from my past trips.
i keep buying more memory sticks and start over for a new trip.
i just look at my pics on my camera.
much easier...


----------



## bubba's mom

Mac.... why don't you burn your pix to a disc?

or...if you send Randy your stix, he can burn you discs.


way for me to volunteer him huh?


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Mac.... why don't you burn your pix to a disc?
> 
> or...if you send Randy your stix, he can burn you discs.
> 
> 
> way for me to volunteer him huh?





well, let me think.....




i don't believe i have any porn on my camera so i think that will be okay.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> are you still in the garage cleaning sharky???



I was still in there until about 7... it was that bad! I hate clutter. I really really hate clutter LOL But now it is swept, rearranged and organized so I can find things easier. I should also add i loaded a truck full of things for the trash. If we haven't thought about it or used it in over 3 years we no longer need it. 

I see we have a good TR coming  I'm ready!


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I was still in there until about 7... it was that bad! I hate clutter. I really really hate clutter LOL But now it is swept, rearranged and organized so I can find things easier. I should also add i loaded a truck full of things for the trash. If we haven't thought about it or used it in over 3 years we no longer need it.
> 
> I see we have a good TR coming  I'm ready!



you are a super woman.

you cleaned out a garage in less than a day.

i have been trying to clean out my basement since 2009.
not even 1/4 way done yet.


but i did find disney and universal old tickets i bought back in 2004.


do you do this every 3 years?
clean out the garage or a part of the house??



*do you hire out................*


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I'll be honest, the garage should never have gotten into that shape, but when we moved in all the "extra" boxes got dumped in there and ignored. My dear sweet husband still has some things to go through when he stops traveling for work long enough to be here and get it done. 

I think i was more super possessed  The more i moved boxes and actually saw a floor, the more determined I was to clear it out completely. As for the rest of my house, I have my sight set on the dinning and sitting rooms next. They need a good scrubbing, plus I want to get the faux finish on the floors. I have plans for doing them in the Fall when it's cooler.

WILL WORK FOR US/IOA TIX


----------



## macraven

uh hum............like i asked before.......



do you hire out..........??





i need someone like you that can crack the whip............at me.......













ouch, i didn't mean it that way......





seriously, i need to read the book of sharky 101 house cleaning.
i do need directions..


----------



## RAPstar

I'm lucky if I can get the dishes done in a timely manner


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I'm lucky if I can get the dishes done in a timely manner







use paper........





i'm off to see the parental units.
bbl


----------



## tink20

Oh, our garage really needs to be cleaned, but its too hot, I'll wait until it gets cooler....maybe like Oct.   then is might be to cold.   Well, at least my car and DD's can fit in there, so I guess that's all that matters

congrats Mac, it took me forever to get to 1,000 

I want to go back to the motherland in Feb.  I really hope we get to, could even do a quickie visit to USF/IOA.
Poor DS, starts school Aug 8th, his summer break is almost over 

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hope your parents are doing well!

My cleaning book would be short and filled with complaining, moaning and groaning.  Plus I have the added advantage of two teens that help quite a bit, even though I have to use that whip on them some times. I used to have a spotless house, I am determined it will be that way again!


----------



## macraven

tink, i say screw cleaning the garage.


if you don't eat in there, no sweat.






hit the motherland in feb.
take time to hit the darkside too.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> tink, i say screw cleaning the garage.
> 
> 
> if you don't eat in there, no sweat.



I have to agree. i only cleaned mine because I needed the room for the dogs. When we travel they stay on the garage just in case they have any accidents. Clean up is easier on concrete floors


----------



## macraven

you do have a valid point.




dog accidents on carpet

dog accidents on concrete.





alex, i'll take _*#2*_ please.


----------



## RAPstar

Back home after another work/hotel thing, I think I'm good on alcohol for a while. lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Back home after another work/hotel thing, I think I'm good on alcohol for a while. lol


 ... you'd never last all weekend at Spooky ... we start Wednesday evening and finish up Sunday


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> tink, i say screw cleaning the garage.
> 
> 
> if you don't eat in there, no sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hit the motherland in feb.
> take time to hit the darkside too.



Okay, if you say so  You won't hear any complaints here.


----------



## macraven

wow, this place has been dead as a door knob today.



now with saying that, i'm watching the cubs/card game.


i bet Mr Mad is too.....
and tomorrow the cards will be up this way to play in miller park.


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Monday morning all!


----------



## Melanie230

macraven said:


> wow, this place has been dead as a door knob today.
> 
> 
> 
> now with saying that, i'm watching the cubs/card game.
> 
> 
> i bet Mr Mad is too.....
> and tomorrow the cards will be up this way to play in miller park.



Go Cubs...(can you tell that I am hopeful for that poor team)  Being married to a Chicago born man that is a died hard Cubs/Bears fan is interesting.  He is screaming at the Cubs, and cheering with the new Roy Williams signing.  Ahh..the ups and downs.


----------



## macraven

wrong answer melanie.


it is go CARDS............


----------



## Melanie230

macraven said:


> wrong answer melanie.
> 
> 
> it is go CARDS............



LOL...Actually his dad is from St Louis....and his mom is from Chicago.  He grew up in Chicago but spent summers in St Louis.  So his grandparents are die hard Cards fans, and he and his parents are die hard Cubs fans.  Since I am from NC and we have no pro baseball team...I just watch with him.  I am a Hurricanes fan.  Gotta love Ice Hockey in the south!


----------



## RAPstar

I can't believe its finally August. Just have to get htrough this and September and I'm outta here! Well, for a week.


----------



## macraven

Melanie230 said:


> LOL...Actually his dad is from St Louis....and his mom is from Chicago.  He grew up in Chicago but spent summers in St Louis.  So his grandparents are die hard Cards fans, and he and his parents are die hard Cubs fans.  Since I am from NC and we have no pro baseball team...I just watch with him.  I am a Hurricanes fan.  Gotta love Ice Hockey in the south!




me too, grew up in the st louis area and moved to chicago as an adult.
the fans in my dump range from brewers, cards, cubs, bears, KC teams, white sox.
it's a mess here.

we used to fight a lot due to sports.
then we bought more tv's.
each bedroom has one, the family room and the kitchen.

i end up with the tv in the kitchen most of the time.
i wonder why?




RAPstar said:


> I can't believe its finally August. Just have to get htrough this and September and I'm outta here! Well, for a week.



two more months and it's vacation time.

yay....


----------



## Melanie230

Ok...time to liven this party.  I have an interesting story to share.  Ok..so this morning my son is going through his cell phone pictures today and he says Mom...I want you to see this picture.  It really freaks me out and I don't know how to describe it.  So I look at the photo but since his cell phone is small I can't see it.  So I send it to my phone via text and I just about FREAKED!  My son went on a class field trip in March to Washington DC and he went to the Lincoln Memorial.  His friend took his picture in front of the Memorial...it was at night, and no one else was standing there.  This is just how this picture looked when I sent it to my phone.  SCARY!!!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> for example, i say we all should call keisha at home now so she will be awake in time for getting to the airport. then i say, "i'm bad".....let's say, mistake is better in this situation.
> 
> and we should feel bad for her as her teeth are falling out, oh, i'm bad.
> i meant her fillings are falling out.
> 
> .


 
hmmph, like all good homies i was up half the night pre trip no need to set a stinkin alarm clock.    Sun so hot got bunches of sun blisters on lips & had to cancel dentist appt this week until they disappear.  My bar tab @ end of cruise attests to fact that I wasn't in any pain.  A most wonderful trip btw.  Unlike barb i've yet to even look @ the pics in my cameras, still working on laundry.

interesting read catching up here.  Like melanie's pic.  When @ gettysburg lots of ghostly orbs on my camera, especially in devils den area.  I had never heard of such a thing but had it explained to me & promptly got the shivers.

andy OMG re hotwire.  Take the guarantee in hand with you & the reviews w/a grain of salt.  I got the RIU in Miami and despite many dismal TA reports would book it again if price were right.  Did u check the zone to make sure the condo was in the U area you bid on, it's sometimes an out if they stuck it in wrong one


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> hmmph, like all good homies i was up half the night pre trip no need to set a stinkin alarm clock.    Sun so hot got bunches of sun blisters on lips & had to cancel dentist appt this week until they disappear.  My bar tab @ end of cruise attests to fact that I wasn't in any pain.  A most wonderful trip btw.  Unlike barb i've yet to even look @ the pics in my cameras, still working on laundry.
> 
> interesting read catching up here.  Like melanie's pic.  When @ gettysburg lots of ghostly orbs on my camera, especially in devils den area.  I had never heard of such a thing but had it explained to me & promptly got the shivers.
> 
> andy OMG re hotwire.  Take the guarantee in hand with you & the reviews w/a grain of salt.  I got the RIU in Miami and despite many dismal TA reports would book it again if price were right.  Did u check the zone to make sure the condo was in the U area you bid on, it's sometimes an out if they stuck it in wrong one



Welcome back!!

It is in the right area, so that won't work, unfortunately. I'll keep my fingers crossed it isn't horrible. 

Ugh, our A/C is out again. Thank god I'm in an apt. so I don't have to pay to get it fixed. Its slightly ridiculous though.

And apparently I ate something bad last night cause I was sick in the middle of the night. And then wake up and one puppy pooped in his kennel and the other one threw up in his......underneath his food bowl!  Here's hoping this isn't a preview of the rest of my day.


----------



## macraven

welcome back homie........

are you glad you got your land legs again?



since you canceled your dentist appt., just drink and you'll feel no pain.



andy, i thought you had one doggie.
now you have two of them?



will your mom babysit them when you are on vacation?


----------



## tink20

Melanie230 said:


> Ok...time to liven this party.  I have an interesting story to share.  Ok..so this morning my son is going through his cell phone pictures today and he says Mom...I want you to see this picture.  It really freaks me out and I don't know how to describe it.  So I look at the photo but since his cell phone is small I can't see it.  So I send it to my phone via text and I just about FREAKED!  My son went on a class field trip in March to Washington DC and he went to the Lincoln Memorial.  His friend took his picture in front of the Memorial...it was at night, and no one else was standing there.  This is just how this picture looked when I sent it to my phone.  SCARY!!!!



Creepy!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> welcome back homie........
> 
> are you glad you got your land legs again?
> 
> 
> 
> since you canceled your dentist appt., just drink and you'll feel no pain.
> 
> 
> 
> andy, i thought you had one doggie.
> now you have two of them?
> 
> 
> 
> will your mom babysit them when you are on vacation?



I have a puppy and Frank has a puppy. Frank will probably watch them while I'm gone, or have his mom watch them, or something.


----------



## Melanie230

RAPstar said:


> I have a puppy and Frank has a puppy. Frank will probably watch them while I'm gone, or have his mom watch them, or something.



That is what we are doing.  We are flying my DH mom here to watch the dogs.


----------



## RAPstar

Melanie230 said:


> That is what we are doing.  We are flying my DH mom here to watch the dogs.



Luckily, Frank's mom is like 5 miles away, lol. 

BTW, fleas are a pain in the tucchus to get rid of. We've bathed, dipped, treated and all but shaved the puppies hairless and they are still there.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Luckily, Frank's mom is like 5 miles away, lol.
> 
> BTW, fleas are a pain in the tucchus to get rid of. We've bathed, dipped, treated and all but shaved the puppies hairless and they are still there.


 
careful, puppies & toy breeds are more sensitive to harsh flea stuff.  Get a metal flea comb & work to detach the eggs from root of hair folicles.  Wash their bedding & set off a 'bomb' in your appartment as eggs may've taken hold in carpet, etc. (naturally, taking yourself & pets out of the area & then airing it out thoroughly).  Set off another bomb in 10 days to kill any survivors.  Bonus it kills all the spiders, etc. woo hoo.  Many people rely on the Rx stuff from vet, but i bred dogs for years and swear by the waterproof collars hartz makes as it comes in various sizes,  it works well and my pets have _never_ gotten sick from wearing it.

mac forgot to note the mileage turning over


----------



## macraven

_Frank, i never was told about Frank............













wait, Frank, yes, it is coming to me now._


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _Frank, i never was told about Frank............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait, Frank, yes, it is coming to me now._



I would hope so, its been about a year know. At least you didn't call him Chris.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I would hope so, its been about a year know. At least you didn't call him Chris.



yes, that would not be a good thing.


----------



## Melanie230

Don't I wish my MIL lived that close.  It wasn't horrible though...only $145 to fly her here round trip.  That was less than boarding them for the week.


----------



## macraven

melanie, you are getting by cheap.

$145 is nothing compared to kennel boarding...



and maybe she will make a few casseroles for you so you won't have to cook when you first return back from your trip.



it sounds like you have a very nice mil.


----------



## macraven

it's wake up time homies...........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> it's wake up time homies...........



I've been up since 7. At work now, been on hold with Disney for over an hour to try to get the new free dining for some clients.  At least I get to listen to Disney music!


----------



## circelli

Hi Everyone!!

I have been lurking but not postin 

We are going to Orange Lake Florida this year right after Christmas, then a surprise cruise ..... my boys are going to go wild 

Seeing ppl post about HNN makes me nostalgic 
Wish we were doing it again this year but we wanted the cruise so that's where our money is going 

I woud love to go to Uni when we're in Florida but we would have to be on a weekend at the busiest time of the year....so I don't think so!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I've been up since 7. At work now, been on hold with Disney for over an hour to try to get the new free dining for some clients.  At least I get to listen to Disney music!


AP rates were also released today ... went to book the Poly for our dates and the only category available is Club Level Theme Park View


----------



## RAPstar

circelli said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I have been lurking but not postin
> 
> We are going to Orange Lake Florida this year right after Christmas, then a surprise cruise ..... my boys are going to go wild
> 
> Seeing ppl post about HNN makes me nostalgic
> Wish we were doing it again this year but we wanted the cruise so that's where our money is going
> 
> I woud love to go to Uni when we're in Florida but we would have to be on a weekend at the busiest time of the year....so I don't think so!!!



 back, lol! Glad to hear you've been well! 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> AP rates were also released today ... went to book the Poly for our dates and the only category available is Club Level Theme Park View



Well that's not good. I lucked out and was able to get the members I was helping the 1 bedroom villa at AKV they wanted. Was trying to talk them into a 2 bedroom cause they wanted an actual bed for their daughter and not a fold out bed, but there were no 2 bedroom savannah views. But there's always next time they go!!


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi homies and sorry for not posting for awhile but a couple of days after we got back from Orlando I must have gotten food poisioning cause I was bed riddin for a week very sick but feeling 100% better but still a little sick but up and moving around *


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I have been lurking but not postin
> 
> We are going to Orange Lake Florida this year right after Christmas, then a surprise cruise ..... my boys are going to go wild
> 
> Seeing ppl post about HNN makes me nostalgic
> Wish we were doing it again this year but we wanted the cruise so that's where our money is going
> 
> I woud love to go to Uni when we're in Florida but we would have to be on a weekend at the busiest time of the year....so I don't think so!!!



dawnna, i'm glad you stopped in here.
all the homies that are not posting are always welcomed back with open arms.

and we don't trip any of them as they come into this thread....

that is a big task keeping the trip a secret!!

everyone loves surprises so be sure to take the camera and snap pics after you tell them.

have fun on the cruise.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> AP rates were also released today ... went to book the Poly for our dates and the only category available is Club Level Theme Park View



WHAT???
the rooms are filled already with the ap discounts.

oh my...

which room or setting did you want?
i thought you wanted club at the poly and liked the theme park view.

is that one more costly than the others?

since you moved up from staying POP last year, i thought you would return to the poly.
it is a wonderful resort.





ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi homies and sorry for not posting for awhile but a couple of days after we got back from Orlando I must have gotten food poisioning cause I was bed riddin for a week very sick but feeling 100% better but still a little sick but up and moving around *



i had no idea that is why you have been MIA.
i'm glad to hear you are doing a little better.
i bet you still have that sick feeling to your stomach and woosie-ness.

eat lots of bananas.
that should help.

you have the Mrs. take good care of you.
i would send down chicken soup for both of youse but i'm sure it wouldn't be hot by the time it arrived.


----------



## tink20

Okay, I was one of those crazy people on the phone with WDW this morning.  I got very lucky though, I was done by 6:20am. Central time, not bad considering others held for an hour or so.  I have been thinking about going the end of Jan, first part of Feb. for awhile.   Well, I went ahead and booked, if I can pay it off beforehand, then we are going to Disney.  I am very excited, we have only been in June, when its busy and hot, so can't wait for a less hot and crowded time.


----------



## macraven

morning time.

get your butt out of bed time......


----------



## circelli

cleaning this week....man I have too many clothes!!!!  Wishful thinking I suppose...I may wear that again? Or fit into it again!!!

One day closer to the weekend!!!


----------



## Melanie230

Just wanted to post this morning because my ticker is now below the *2 MONTH MARK*!!!!


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> cleaning this week....man I have too many clothes!!!!  Wishful thinking I suppose...I may wear that again? Or fit into it again!!!
> 
> One day closer to the weekend!!!



i hear you....

i have lots of clothes.
most of them are in the basement in boxes.
when i can fit in them again, i'll have a new wardrobe.........



i'm off to take care of the parental units today.


see youse all later in the afternoon.


----------



## RAPstar

Melanie230 said:


> Just wanted to post this morning because my ticker is now below the *2 MONTH MARK*!!!!



I'm right behind you!


----------



## keishashadow

I've got two weeks of garbage to haul to the curb tonight, happy-happy-joy-joy.  Funny how it's the one thing the spawn always forget to do when i'm away.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> AP rates were also released today ... went to book the Poly for our dates and the only category available is Club Level Theme Park View


 
i missed that in all the hub-bub!  Are they allowing to add the DPs (not fre)?  I'm scared to imagine what 'great rate' the AP would be for your dateswanna share?  

i thought i was smart cookie buying my AP pre price jump w/DVC discount (it's waiting for me @ guest services).  We were most evil WDW'rs last trip & 'shared' youngest DS's non-expiry pass w/o any incident(since he has announced he has no interest in visiting WDW for next few years).  I'm now waiting for ticketing research to verify how many days are actually left on our tickets but may not need to activate the AP for another year.  I'll call it an investment in my future.


tink20 said:


> Okay, I was one of those crazy people on the phone with WDW this morning. I got very lucky though, I was done by 6:20am. Central time, not bad considering others held for an hour or so. I have been thinking about going the end of Jan, first part of Feb. for awhile. Well, I went ahead and booked, if I can pay it off beforehand, then we are going to Disney. I am very excited, we have only been in June, when its busy and hot, so can't wait for a less hot and crowded time.


 
congrats, i got thru too & booked a replacement for upcoming trip.  Came to  my senses last night realizing I didn't really want to chance having to move twice (again) that trip since the offer doesn't include my 1st night 10/1.  Do believe i'll wait a few days to brave the phone lines again to cancel & call & ask re the AP discounts.

st l - yikes, no way to end a trip, get well soon.

good day all


----------



## Melanie230

Ok...So I am the cheap one in the household.  But I am also very picky about certain things on our vacations.  Staying onsite is just a part of our vacation...can't help it.  But yes...I do check everyday to make sure my rate is still the lowest.  Well I was having a hard time choking down $300 to go to MNSSHP while we are at US/IOA this year.  (Tickets are $330 and cab ride is $70)  So I decided to clean out a closet with some samples from my home business.  I was hoping to make enough to cover 50% of the cost.  Just checked my auctions and so far I have made $211!!!!!  Still have about 2 hours to go so they should go up some more!!!! I am so excited!!!!  Makes spending that money a lot easier!  Plus...DH is thrilled that the closet is no longer overstuffed!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello everyone!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Popping in to say HI.  We ended up getting our Class C RV last Saturday and have been busy washing, waxing and filling it up with belongings.  Our first trip will be this weekend.  I will take some pics to post sometime next week. (if I don't kill us while driving it over 400 miles )

Peace! 

p.s.....Cubs suck!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Well that's not good. I lucked out and was able to get the members I was helping the 1 bedroom villa at AKV they wanted. Was trying to talk them into a 2 bedroom cause they wanted an actual bed for their daughter and not a fold out bed, but there were no 2 bedroom savannah views. But there's always next time they go!!


Checked again today and the only thing available is non Club Level Theme Park View ... 


macraven said:


> WHAT???
> the rooms are filled already with the ap discounts.
> 
> oh my...
> 
> which room or setting did you want?
> i thought you wanted club at the poly and liked the theme park view.
> 
> is that one more costly than the others?
> 
> since you moved up from staying POP last year, i thought you would return to the poly.
> it is a wonderful resort.


We did want the Poly - and yes we did like the Club Level Theme Park View ... we were looking at booking Garden View Club Level which is about $200 less/night than Theme Park View.  But hey, beggers can't be choosers ... we'll take the Club Level Theme Park View, especially since when I checked today, the only option is non Club Level Theme Park View.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Checked again today and the only thing available is non Club Level Theme Park View ...
> 
> We did want the Poly - and yes we did like the Club Level Theme Park View ... we were looking at booking Garden View Club Level which is about $200 less/night than Theme Park View.  But hey, beggers can't be choosers ... we'll take the Club Level Theme Park View, especially since when I checked today, the only option is non Club Level Theme Park View.



Wow, I wonder if its going to be busy that week, or maybe they didn't release as many rooms?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Wow, I wonder if its going to be busy that week, or maybe they didn't release as many rooms?


... I'm thinking that maybe those categories aren't selling as they'd like so they're offering those as AP rates (TPV and CL TPV are the most expensive of the regular and CL categories afterall) - especially with free dining also being offered


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... I'm thinking that maybe those categories aren't selling as they'd like so they're offering those as AP rates (TPV and CL TPV are the most expensive of the regular and CL categories afterall)



That sounds logical, with the way Disney seems to be going.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... and so it begins ...






It will be an interesting few weeks in our neck of the woods ... as of 6:00 am tomorrow they are closing our street to all traffic until the end of the month while they dig up our street and resurface it ... not sure why it's going to take them a whole month, but we have to find alternate parking on nearby streets for the next three weeks.  ... and yes, we've already moved our car as Lee doesn't leave for court until around 8:30 or 9:00 am


----------



## coastermom

Hello everyone !! Well the last few weeks were VERY BUSY !! Went to Cedar Point !!  But had a horriable hotel experience ... We have been to CP three times all three on their site .. well three strikes and your out !! This was the worst we had HUGE ANTS with Wings in the bed the second night we were there !!! We checked out that morning and went to Great Wolf Lodge for the rest of the time we were at CP !!  ... Then we drove down to Kings Island which is a really nice park ! I was very happy we stopped there !! the week after vacation we did lots of day trips to the Jersery Shore and to the pool !! 


DD 19 started working at Dicks Sporting goods and has been busy every day !! the store is great though !! 

DD16 is getting ready for her Magical Trip to WDW !! 24 DAYS !!!  We are super excited !! I am all kinds of nervous though .. Staying at the Beach Club for the first time , using "free" dining for the first time and using magical express for the first time !! I am so not looking forward to having no control !! I have ISSUES with Control !! 

DS is not ready for school to start less then a month and the kid has no school supplies .. I need to get on that first I need to find the list ...

Everything is good well except the WDW trip I do have a long story about that ... My DD has a very dear friend who is going with us .. Her Brother is in the Little League that is now repersenting all of NYS in the round before the Little League World Series ... so if they win the next few games the kids are going to the LLWS ,, Here is the issue the kid has to go to PA and the last day of the series is the 28th of Aug ... WHICH is our date to leave so the mother tells me the kid is fighting her about going on our 11 Am flight because she wants to see her brother play but I will loose all that money and that is OK . So I am waiting to see if the mother agrees with me and tells the kid to get on the dam plane if not I am giving the mother a bill for the whole trip she can keep the kid home !! I am not going to ruin my DD's vacation because of this kid !!  ... I know it is bad but I also dont want these kids to win their heads are now the size of small countries !! they are now thinking they are all the next Derek Jeter !! UGH it annoys me !! OK RANT OVER !!! 


Hope all is well with everyone I have not gotten back to read anyones post except the last few which is shocking to see all the rooms sold out already ... I do know that free dining is extended so maybe everyone is looking to go now ?? I am just wondering how crowded the last week in Aug is going to be ???... 

Going to poke around see everyone later !!


----------



## coastermom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... and so it begins ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be an interesting few weeks in our neck of the woods ... as of 6:00 am tomorrow they are closing our street to all traffic until the end of the month while they dig up our street and resurface it ... not sure why it's going to take them a whole month, but we have to find alternate parking on nearby streets for the next three weeks.  ... and yes, we've already moved our car as Lee doesn't leave for court until around 8:30 or 9:00 am



UGH that is a mess !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

coastermom said:


> UGH that is a mess !!


I have a feeling it's going to get much worse!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> That sounds logical, with the way Disney seems to be going.


... and just out of curiosity, I checked both the Contemporary and Grand Floridian, and they have *no* AP rooms available ... Animal Kingdom Lodge seems to have all categories available


----------



## Melanie230

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... and so it begins ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be an interesting few weeks in our neck of the woods ... as of 6:00 am tomorrow they are closing our street to all traffic until the end of the month while they dig up our street and resurface it ... not sure why it's going to take them a whole month, but we have to find alternate parking on nearby streets for the next three weeks.  ... and yes, we've already moved our car as Lee doesn't leave for court until around 8:30 or 9:00 am



UGHHH!!  But look at it this way.  It will be like Radiator Springs after Lightning McQueen fixed the road.


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom - ants yikes, sorry.  we spent most of our time @ BCV @ SABsince it was so darn hot/humid.  Floats/noodle rent is wildly pricey - even a by-the-hour option lol  next time i'm stuffing a dollar store noodle in my luggage.  btw, I'd be* really* annoyed re DD's friend.  I'm sure she'd/her ma would feel differently if they had paid for the trip.  not sure why the family couldn't videotape the game & upload to the net for viewing?  either way a good life lesson for your daughter re the importance of keeping a commitment unless extenuating circumstances beyond her control...which i wouldn't categorize a baseball game - LL playoffs or not.

a month to resurface a street what a piam that'd never float here.


----------



## coastermom

keisha .. Our ANTS were at Cedar Point have not gotten to WDW yet ... the boys still did not even make the series yet and I know it is bad but I hope they dont .. And I am hopeful that my friend and her daughter will get their act together and see that a trip paid in full is more important then a little league game even if it is the WORLD SERIES !! LOL ... If she really wants to stay I am going to tell her mom to keep her home for the whole trip and just pay me the price for her !! I dont want to even take her if she is not willing to go !! I am not however going to sit here and pay for her !! This could ruin a 20 year friendship !! 

I sure do hope that BC is good !! I need the vacation from everything for awhile !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> a month to resurface a street what a piam that'd never float here.


Well, apparently they have to redo the entire thing - they're saying water was underneath the road and it deteriorated too much to just resurface so they have to basically start from scratch - or something to that effect


----------



## minniejack

During our gypsy period while the first restorers were destroying my house we stayed at A. 4 full size people in pea sized beds in a Postage stamp sized room, including a cello and violin B.  A relatively nice cabin C. A gorgeous queen sized  suite, then D. We had to move because it was booked into another gorgeous sized suite that had ANTS, then E. another gorgeous sized suite that had ANTS, then F. A cabin that had SPIDERS.... DH actually called the front desk and asked when was the last time anyone had stayed there; he was told 2 nights prior.  He wanted to know if they were drunk...

 We left and went to my mother's at 10:30 that night in the rain. 

Ants we can handle...spiders--forget it.

Two months of agony and the new renovators are still not done.  They were supposed to have been done on the 26th right before my B-day, but they are dragging it out...

Three more weeks until school.


----------



## RAPstar

Morning all. Actually made myself get up and cook breakfast. 2 egg sandwiches! Yum!


----------



## keishashadow

so netfilx queue is empty, anybody see insidious or quarantine 2?  



coastermom said:


> keisha .. Our ANTS were at Cedar Point have not gotten to WDW yet ...
> I sure do hope that BC is good !! I need the vacation from everything for awhile !!


 
yeah i got that, our 1st BCV stay was a def miss, 2nd time = perfection, 

mj - hmm, i believe i'd go with spiders vs ants, should do a poll lol



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well, apparently they have to redo the entire thing - they're saying water was underneath the road and it deteriorated too much to just resurface so they have to basically start from scratch - or something to that effect


 
ah, makes sense then, guess it's better to do it right & be done with it then

TGIF


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> During our gypsy period while the first restorers were destroying my house we stayed at A. 4 full size people in pea sized beds in a Postage stamp sized room, including a cello and violin B.  A relatively nice cabin C. A gorgeous queen sized  suite, then D. We had to move because it was booked into another gorgeous sized suite that had ANTS, then E. another gorgeous sized suite that had ANTS, then F. A cabin that had SPIDERS.... DH actually called the front desk and asked when was the last time anyone had stayed there; he was told 2 nights prior.  He wanted to know if they were drunk...
> 
> We left and went to my mother's at 10:30 that night in the rain.
> 
> Ants we can handle...spiders--forget it.
> 
> Two months of agony and the new renovators are still not done.  They were supposed to have been done on the 26th right before my B-day, but they are dragging it out...
> 
> Three more weeks until school.



and we will have a party to celebrate your birthday....


we homies here love having parties....



remember the time we were going to crash into dawnna's place up north while she was away in orlando......

now* that* was a party



RAPstar said:


> Morning all. Actually made myself get up and cook breakfast. 2 egg sandwiches! Yum!



i love egg sandwiches...


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> so netfilx queue is empty, anybody see insidious or quarantine 2?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i got that, our 1st BCV stay was a def miss, 2nd time = perfection,
> 
> mj - hmm, i believe i'd go with spiders vs ants, should do a poll lol
> 
> 
> 
> ah, makes sense then, guess it's better to do it right & be done with it then
> 
> TGIF



Insidious scared the bajeebus outta me!!


----------



## circelli

remember the time we were going to crash into dawnna's place up north while she was away in orlando......

now that was a party


I wish you could have FINISHED our basement while you were here!!!
I am glad you had fun though


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Woke up to the house shaking this morning and thought we were having an earthquake ... then I remembered they are digging up our street


----------



## tink20

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Woke up to the house shaking this morning and thought we were having an earthquake ... then I remembered they are digging up our street



Hope its not too bad for ya!

coastermom, hope you guys have an awesome trip, and hope your DDs sweet 16, is everything she has dreamed of.   I feel your pain about the "friend" we had an issue the year we took 2 off DDs friends, it all worked out in the end, but I told DH, that I am not taking that girl on anymore trips. (there has been on and off drama with this one friend all through high school, thank goodness DD will be a senior this year, so we are almost done with the teenage girl high school drama crap

Well last night a storm came through, knocked out the power for about 4 hours, can anyone say sauna, I just don't know how people survived before electricity.

Hope everyone has a marvellous weekend...ta ta for now


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Woke up to the house shaking this morning and thought we were having an earthquake ... then I remembered they are digging up our street









tink20 said:


> Hope its not too bad for ya!
> 
> coastermom, hope you guys have an awesome trip, and hope your DDs sweet 16, is everything she has dreamed of.   I feel your pain about the "friend" we had an issue the year we took 2 off DDs friends, it all worked out in the end, but I told DH, that I am not taking that girl on anymore trips. (there has been on and off drama with this one friend all through high school, thank goodness DD will be a senior this year, so we are almost done with the teenage girl high school drama crap
> 
> Well last night a storm came through, knocked out the power for about 4 hours, can anyone say sauna, I just don't know how people survived before electricity.
> 
> Hope everyone has a marvellous weekend...ta ta for now






4 hours??

try 5 days...........

when it is hot and humid........

very icky..



oh to answer your question, lots of batteries for the flashlights and some candles...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We did want the Poly - and yes we did like the Club Level Theme Park View ... we were looking at booking Garden View Club Level which is about $200 less/night than Theme Park View.  But hey, beggers can't be choosers ... we'll take the Club Level Theme Park View, especially since when I checked today, the only option is non Club Level Theme Park View.


Well, it looks like they've released more room categories for our stay ... including Garden View Club Level which we originally wanted ... unfortunately (_or maybe fortunately_ ) it's only $280 less total than the Theme Park View Club Level - It looks like there is no AP discount for the last 2 nights (Fri & Sat) which means we'd have to pay rack rate for those nights (with the TPV CL we are getting the discount for the Fri & Sat)

I'm thinking that for about $45/night more, we'll just keep our Theme Park View Club Level room


----------



## macraven

bonny, you will love where ever you are staying.

i think the poly is great!!






you're getting club for a good price it looks like.
well, since the ap rates don't cover the weekend, you're getting a good price by staying where you are.


----------



## macraven

came to tuck all youse homies to bed.


now if Kfish comes later tonight, she will have to tuck herself into bed.





all my kids are in bed now.
i can go play on the CB.............


and that is because i just finished cancelling, reorganizing and changing my adrs for the fall trip.......whew!


----------



## drag n' fly

Something about nuthin....not quite!!!..well 4 more days until we leave for HP


----------



## RAPstar

morning


----------



## macraven

drag n' fly said:


> Something about nuthin....not quite!!!..well 4 more days until we leave for HP







*to your new home here...*


and........to fun at the darkside, homie.


yup, we are.  

taken from seinfield.......too bad that show had to end....



drag n' fly is our newest homie.........
i know you will enjoy the parks.
stop back in anytime and join us in chatter.


if you have any questions before you leave, ask here, we will help you.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> morning



i think you beat me here this morning....
maybe you went to work.....?


i have to go shopping today.
ugh.
saturday crowds
at the mall.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i think you beat me here this morning....
> maybe you went to work.....?
> 
> 
> i have to go shopping today.
> ugh.
> saturday crowds
> at the mall.



Yup, here at work till 1


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Woke up to the house shaking this morning and thought we were having an earthquake ... then I remembered they are digging up our street


 
if the house is a-rocking, don't come a-knocking seriously, if u have plaster walls i'd make sure to take pics pre work & date to doc any damage.  Neighbors had big tree cut down and such a thump when the trunk landed, same day a doozie of a crack started to appear in my DR wall 20 feet from where it landed, now another item on the honey-do list


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, you will love where ever you are staying.
> 
> i think the poly is great!!
> 
> you're getting club for a good price it looks like.
> well, since the ap rates don't cover the weekend, you're getting a good price by staying where you are.


Oh we will definitely enjoy it Mac ... and truthfully, it really doesn't matter what side of the hallway you are on - that is unless you have to pay rack rate


----------



## drag n' fly

The bluebird has landed....drag n' fly is officially packed

Thanks for the welcome macraven and I look forward to the dark side.


----------



## macraven

drag n' fly said:


> The bluebird has landed....drag n' fly is officially packed
> 
> Thanks for the welcome macraven and I look forward to the dark side.





you be sure to come here anytime you want.

we all just talk about something that is nothing at times.....


you are all set now for your trip?
packed and excited i bet.


don't laugh, but with the responsibilities i have in my daily life, i ususally pack the luggage the night before i leave.

i start 6 days out and toss items in a bag that i think i need to take.
i do the clothes at the last minute.

one of these days i will be packed and ready at least 3 days prior to the flight....


----------



## RAPstar

Washing 2 puppies back to back is hard. I'm all hot and icky now. At least this big glass of ice water is helping.


----------



## drag n' fly

macraven said:


> you be sure to come here anytime you want.
> 
> we all just talk about something that is nothing at times.....
> 
> 
> you are all set now for your trip?
> packed and excited i bet.
> 
> 
> don't laugh, but with the responsibilities i have in my daily life, i ususally pack the luggage the night before i leave.
> 
> i start 6 days out and toss items in a bag that i think i need to take.
> i do the clothes at the last minute.
> 
> one of these days i will be packed and ready at least 3 days prior to the flight....



Set no...house is a mess.
Im packed. The three kids are not. Dh almost
excited....so much so I need a drink or two ....ever try whipped vodka?

Responsibilities I can relate. With three kids, three cats, a dog, a greenwing macaw, a cockatiel and siamese fighting fish that keeps me busy (ok hermie the fish isnt THAT bad). We also own our own business and I manage the data side of the business.
Ds8 wanted to bring a trip mascot to take pictures with. Of all the stuffies we have collected over the years guess who he chose? Perry the platypus....How can I show his face at USO...what to do what to do???


----------



## macraven

bring Perry along.


it will be good fun..........



it will be a great attention getter................


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

drag n' fly said:


> Responsibilities I can relate. With three kids, three cats, a dog, a greenwing macaw, a cockatiel and siamese fighting fish that keeps me busy (ok hermie the fish isnt THAT bad). We also own our own business and I manage the data side of the business.


 Although we don't have any kids, your house sounds like ours - my DH is a lawyer who works out of a home office _(which by the way is taken care of by a certain someone ),_ plus we have 2 dogs, 3 cats (well 1 cat and 2 kittens) and 6 ferrets ...



drag n' fly said:


> Ds8 wanted to bring a trip mascot to take pictures with. Of all the stuffies we have collected over the years guess who he chose? Perry the platypus....How can I show his face at USO...what to do what to do???


I vote for Perry to go along ... heck on one of our first trips, we took Pal Mickey to Universal 

... by the way, I just noticed your location and wanted to say "Howdy neighbor" ... we're actually up in St. Albert


----------



## minniejack

aargh you guys...couldn't any of you have warned me that the movie Unknown was a complete ripoff of Ludlum's Bourne novels... to make matters worse, I just started reading the Bourne series and this movie really reeks.

Happy weekend.


----------



## macraven

the Bourne books rule............









public service announcement:

TURN THE OVEN OFF............


----------



## drag n' fly

macraven said:


> bring Perry along.
> 
> 
> it will be good fun..........
> 
> 
> 
> it will be a great attention getter................



You know you are right, it will make for some fun pics...Perry goes to the dark side to check out Hp to see what all the fuss is about lolz


----------



## drag n' fly

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Although we don't have any kids, your house sounds like ours - my DH is a lawyer who works out of a home office _(which by the way is taken care of by a certain someone ),_ plus we have 2 dogs, 3 cats (well 1 cat and 2 kittens) and 6 ferrets ...
> 
> 
> I vote for Perry to go along ... heck on one of our first trips, we took Pal Mickey to Universal
> 
> ... by the way, I just noticed your location and wanted to say "Howdy neighbor" ... we're actually up in St. Albert



Yes it does sound just like ours. After the big oil bust in Calgary in 2009 dh started his own consulting business (P.Eng) and also started a family business. He does quite of bit of international consulting so he isnt in my fur buggin me too much
Wow St. Albert you are close. Howdy neighbour!! I think Perry shall come, it will provide for some interesting banter for sure eh!


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> the Bourne books rule............
> 
> public service announcement:
> 
> TURN THE OVEN OFF............





NOW you tell me?  

Just wish this new set of renovators would get out of my house.  Considering all of the work that we had done starting in January, we've had contractors at our house for 8 months--sigh.  You guys will have to have the Jacuzzi party with the workers.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> NOW you tell me?
> 
> Just wish this new set of renovators would get out of my house.  Considering all of the work that we had done starting in January, we've had contractors at our house for 8 months--sigh.  You guys will have to have the Jacuzzi party with the workers.





homie, youse knows we will go anywhere something is free.

hey, we traveled to canada to have a beer party in an unfinished basement at dawnna/circelli......


we'll be over for the jacuzzi party.

wait, is this inside the house structure or outside.
need to know the facts.

don't want to burn your new- almost -done- with- repairs- house- again by 
leaving the jacuzzi on ........and then it burns something down.. 



oh and i will have the jacuzzi party with the workers if they are fully clothed.


----------



## macraven

i almost forgot my manners.



good morning homies, old and new....

its sunday and time to get your butts out of bed.




if i have to get up early on sundays, you do too.


----------



## Melanie230

I am awake...have been since 7am!  Getting ready to take the kids outside to enjoy the neighborhood pool.  Then off to run a couple of errands!  Tomorrow is a workday for me.


----------



## macraven

yea, but it took you over 3 hours to get here......



maybe you had to drink a lot of coffee before posting.
sometimes i have to do that.........


----------



## macraven

i made a BIG decision yesterday.

i'm changing my colors to dark green.


keeping the same script thought, for now.




these type of decisions don't come easy.
it is easier for me to decide what to fix for dinner than the color scheme for the threads.....


----------



## keishashadow

know im going to miss the heat in a few month but has anybody else noticed their electric bills have skyrocketed this summer?  My last one nearly tripled from the norm & we only have ceiling fans & BR AC units, cannot imagine what running central AC would cost.


----------



## RAPstar

Today has been such a relaxing day. Did nothing but lay about and watch movies on Netflix. Just what I needed.


----------



## macraven

we have the highest electrical rates in the nation.

damn.

the one thing to be first in..........


i spent most of the morning and lunch time with the parental units.

then i came home and did nothing productive.
all of a sudden, i remembered i didn't do the laundry yesterday.

so i got off the dis and started it.
only one more load to finish up and i am done with it.

until wednesday comes around.........


----------



## coastermom

Hello all wanted to stop by and say HI !!! 

Long weekend off to get to sleep soon I am exhausted !! Hope everyone is safe and in good spirts !! 

 Night !


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Today has been such a relaxing day. Did nothing but lay about and watch movies on Netflix. Just what I needed.



 just what everyone needs to do on a Sunday!!



*Hey Mac* ... I keep forgetting to ask - what are your dates for Disney and Universal again this year??


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin all.....



keishashadow said:


> know im going to miss the heat in a few month but has anybody else noticed their electric bills have skyrocketed this summer?  My last one nearly tripled from the norm & we only have ceiling fans & BR AC units, cannot imagine what running central AC would cost.



Here's how June's electric bill went: they estimated us (too lazy to come read?) and my bill was $211.  Now, I must tell ya, I've NEVER in the 17 yrs of living here, EVER had a bill OVER $200, let alone NEAR $200!   I thought, "fine butholes....you bill me your $211...I'm going on vacation for 17 days...we'll see who has the last laugh!"

After vacation, got home to new "actual" bill.

$82 and change.





other than that, our central AC doesn't really cost much more a month than when we don't use it.  

Wrapping up last couple days here at Wildwood Crest.  Been visiting friends this weekend.... Always love to see them!

Gotta get ready for the beach...haveta pack the cooler... 

Ciao!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Mornin all.....
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how June's electric bill went: they estimated us (too lazy to come read?) and my bill was $211.  Now, I must tell ya, I've NEVER in the 17 yrs of living here, EVER had a bill OVER $200, let alone NEAR $200!   I thought, "fine butholes....you bill me your $211...I'm going on vacation for 17 days...we'll see who has the last laugh!"
> 
> After vacation, got home to new "actual" bill.
> 
> $82 and change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than that, our central AC doesn't really cost much more a month than when we don't use it.
> 
> Wrapping up last couple days here at Wildwood Crest.  Been visiting friends this weekend.... Always love to see them!
> 
> Gotta get ready for the beach...haveta pack the cooler...
> 
> Ciao!




i was going to add to this but when i reread it, she is talking about AC......


we had our furnace on during June........
i have nothing to add except, running the furnace costs us more than running the a/c.....
and never had a monthly utitlity bill that was only $82


have a great trip Brab.
be thinking of youse tomorrow...[/FONT]


----------



## schumigirl

Hello all

Haven`t been on for ages, or so it seems. I`ve had Shingles  

I`m not a good patient at the best of times, but getting something so contagious 3 weeks before we go was just a nightmare. Luckily it has cleared up so I can fly, but now we just have to worry Kyle or Tom don`t contract Chicken Pox as they haven`t had it.  We wouldn`t be able to fly if either contracted it now as it`s so close.......so fingers crossed.

Can`t believe how painful it was at times!!! 

But all going well just over a week to go now    Everthing all done and waiting to be packed. I`m a last minute packer, pack the morning we leave for the overnight stay at the airport before our flight. So getting very excited........when I`m not worrying 

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## schumigirl

WOW............

I`ve been TAGGED...........  

Is it sad that really made me smile 

Thank you Tag Fairy


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hello all
> 
> Haven`t been on for ages, or so it seems. I`ve had Shingles
> 
> I`m not a good patient at the best of times, but getting something so contagious 3 weeks before we go was just a nightmare. Luckily it has cleared up so I can fly, but now we just have to worry Kyle or Tom don`t contract Chicken Pox as they haven`t had it.  We wouldn`t be able to fly if either contracted it now as it`s so close.......so fingers crossed.
> 
> Can`t believe how painful it was at times!!!
> 
> But all going well just over a week to go now    Everthing all done and waiting to be packed. I`m a last minute packer, pack the morning we leave for the overnight stay at the airport before our flight. So getting very excited........when I`m not worrying
> 
> Hope everyone`s doing ok




carole, i know how you feel.
it is v.e.r.y. painful to have it and tolerate it...


mr mac had shingles about 5 years ago.

i would tell him when the shingle ring around his waist would connect to a full circle, the upper half would just fall off onto the ground.....
he was in no mood for my bad jokes..  


none of us in the house caught chicken pox.
and we were around him all the time.
i even slept with him!  

the worst is probably over now at this 3 week time period.
try not to get too much sun in the areas where you were affected.
ask your doc if you can sunscreen where the shingles were while you are in florida.

try baby oil on those areas to keep it from drying up before you leave.


i think you leave on the 16th, right?
now all you have to do is relax, pack in advance and watch court tv until it is time to go.






schumigirl said:


> WOW............
> 
> I`ve been TAGGED...........
> 
> Is it sad that really made me smile
> 
> Thank you Tag Fairy




you had mummy dust........woohoo.......!!


----------



## minniejack

Major hugs to you.

Mac the hot tub is outside--we've spent a lot of time in there when we had to spend time at the ant/spider infested hotel rooms.  

Don't tell DH, but I really do like getting in the stupid thing.  I didn't want it, argued about it and it helps with the aches and pains.  Sigh...why do spouses have to be right??


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Major hugs to you.
> 
> Mac the hot tub is outside--we've spent a lot of time in there when we had to spend time at the ant/spider infested hotel rooms.
> 
> Don't tell DH, but I really do like getting in the stupid thing.  I didn't want it, argued about it and it helps with the aches and pains.  Sigh...why do spouses have to be right??





um......eh.......do you get in the hot tub naked?



maybe that is why he wanted to get it.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> um......eh.......do you get in the hot tub naked?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe that is why he wanted to get it.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Ooga booga! That is all.


----------



## Melanie230

schumigirl said:


> WOW............
> 
> I`ve been TAGGED...........
> 
> Is it sad that really made me smile
> 
> Thank you Tag Fairy



YAH!!!  Great job.  Love that red wig!!!  

Still waiting for my red wig.


----------



## macraven

Melanie230 said:


> YAH!!!  Great job.  Love that red wig!!!
> 
> Still waiting for my red wig.



eh, it's not about the hair color......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Ok peeps ... we made a couple ADRs for our October trip at 2 restaurants we've never eaten at (I know the shock - in all of our trips there are still restaurants we haven't eaten at) - Les Chefs de France, and Biergarten.  If anyone has eaten there, can you share what you thought??  I'm still on the fence about keeping them.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Ok peeps ... we made a couple ADRs for our October trip at 2 restaurants we've never eaten at (I know the shock - in all of our trips there are still restaurants we haven't eaten at) - Les Chefs de France, and Biergarten.  If anyone has eaten there, can you share what you thought??  I'm still on the fence about keeping them.



I'm doing Chefs de France as an early lunch on the 10th! I hear its good.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I'm doing Chefs de France as an early lunch on the 10th! I hear its good.


  that's the day before our ADR ... you should text me and let me know what you thought of it


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Ok peeps ... we made a couple ADRs for our October trip at 2 restaurants we've never eaten at (I know the shock - in all of our trips there are still restaurants we haven't eaten at) - Les Chefs de France, and Biergarten.  If anyone has eaten there, can you share what you thought??  I'm still on the fence about keeping them.



BINGO.........finally places i have been to for dinner.


Les Chefs had excellent food.
i went for the red meat.
perfectly done with a tasty glaze on it.

no complaints at all for the last 2 years i went there in the evening.

the staff though, eh.......
maybe it was the gal we had but we lived thru it.

i was with a group of 3 other gals and we were there for about 2 hours.

we had a 7:45 adr on a late night and the restraurant was packed.
i did this one when i was on the ddp.
without having it, i would not return as i thought the costs for the foods i liked were too high.
one year on the ddp the other op



i have done biergarten lunch and dinner.
the only difference is 4 meats are added to the diner menu and the cost is higher.

i did lunch/dinner the last two years and doing lunch again this year.

i am fond of german food and it was pretty close to german food for most of the dishes.
you know i am a second generation American.
(luxembourg gal.  from the father's side.)

the band plays a lot thru the dinner time.
if you enjoy the german style music, you will enjoy this.

be sure to MAKE ROOM for the desserts, or is it deserts?
no time to look it up right now.

i think the better money deal is going at the lunch time.
there is so much to chose from, you won't miss the different meat choices in the dinner menu.

it is all buffet.
you sit with strangers at long wooden tables.
i think it seats 8 for the main areas.

some smaller tables were there by the window but not a good view of the band then.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Hello all
> 
> Haven`t been on for ages, or so it seems. I`ve had Shingles


 
so sorry to hear, hope ur feeling better now.  I almost lost my mum due to shingles that developed on Xmas eve last year.  Her head was swollen nearly double and it they were afraid she'd lose eyesight.  Even though she had to go into rehab for a month after the hospital stay, it turned out well & she's back home now.  I never had chicken pox either but managed to avoid the nasty bug.

ps congrats on the boffo new tag



minniejack said:


>


 
didja ever watch hot tub time machine movie?

hot tub would've been nice here last night, couldn't sleep flipped & found an old fav - harold & kumar white castle.  Unfortunately my laughter kept waking up the mr who gave me the hairy eye all day.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> BINGO.........finally places i have been to for dinner.
> 
> 
> Les Chefs had excellent food.
> i went for the red meat.
> perfectly done with a tasty glaze on it.
> 
> no complaints at all for the last 2 years i went there in the evening.
> 
> the staff though, eh.......
> maybe it was the gal we had but we lived thru it.
> 
> i was with a group of 3 other gals and we were there for about 2 hours.
> 
> we had a 7:45 adr on a late night and the restraurant was packed.
> i did this one when i was on the ddp.
> without having it, i would not return as i thought the costs for the foods i liked were too high.
> one year on the ddp the other op
> 
> 
> 
> i have done biergarten lunch and dinner.
> the only difference is 4 meats are added to the diner menu and the cost is higher.
> 
> i did lunch/dinner the last two years and doing lunch again this year.
> 
> i am fond of german food and it was pretty close to german food for most of the dishes.
> you know i am a second generation American.
> (luxembourg gal.  from the father's side.)
> 
> the band plays a lot thru the dinner time.
> if you enjoy the german style music, you will enjoy this.
> 
> be sure to MAKE ROOM for the desserts, or is it deserts?
> no time to look it up right now.
> 
> i think the better money deal is going at the lunch time.
> there is so much to chose from, you won't miss the different meat choices in the dinner menu.
> 
> it is all buffet.
> you sit with strangers at long wooden tables.
> i think it seats 8 for the main areas.
> 
> some smaller tables were there by the window but not a good view of the band then.


Awesome ... just what I wanted to hear!  I know if mac likes it, we'll like it! ... for some strange reason we tend to like similar things


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!!


----------



## drag n' fly

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Ok peeps ... we made a couple ADRs for our October trip at 2 restaurants we've never eaten at (I know the shock - in all of our trips there are still restaurants we haven't eaten at) - Les Chefs de France, and Biergarten.  If anyone has eaten there, can you share what you thought??  I'm still on the fence about keeping them.



Flatbread at Chefs de France is nommy Biergarten is great. You sit with others. We met some real nice corn farmers from Kansas and had a lovely chit chat with them. Growing up in Alberta I am partial to german/dutch/mennonite cooking so I love Biergarten plus good entertainment. I wouldnt cancel either one imo


----------



## RAPstar

Speaking of Chefs du France and Biergarten, I have only one day at Epcot this trip, and I want to do F&W but also do at least one sit down meal (why, I don't know). I'm torn between the 2. I'm leaning towards Chefs just because I may not eat as much there, but I really really want to go to Biergarten. What should I do? Or should I just skip both and keep to F&W?


----------



## macraven

biergarten and fill up at the buffet.

but as i told bonny, leave room for the deserts.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!!



i see you sneaking in..........

hope your evening is good.


just think, school starts soon!




the charter schools in chgo started aug 1.
tommorrow more schools start...

and then the city schoools go back around labor day...


----------



## macraven

to keishashadow.
a homie 
and
a
redhead....


hope the day is great for you today!


came back with a little cake for you....


----------



## macraven

brab aka bubba's mom is also turning 29 today.



i hope some one saves me a piece of cake.

hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## macraven

i took a 3 hour nap and no one came for the party yet???


i'm gonna tell mom on youse...


----------



## keishashadow

i smell cake thanx, glad i got my own here's one for my bd twin barb






 bubba must be in the kids club


----------



## bubba's mom

Thanx Mac & J....

I brought a cake just for you Janet....from me:






And...one to share w/ your family:





(first year ya know  )

AND....I even brought enough cake to share w/ everyone....






Happy Birthday Bud!  Let's get it on & make it a good one!!!   I know I gots a foot massage waiting for me later today.... 

(actually, I'm off to eat and get our crap together to head home today!)


----------



## macraven

i call dibbs on the cake in the middle..............


----------



## Melanie230

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  WOOHOO!!!!  I have had my 29th birthday 11 times!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> carole, i know how you feel.
> it is v.e.r.y. painful to have it and tolerate it...
> 
> 
> mr mac had shingles about 5 years ago.
> 
> i would tell him when the shingle ring around his waist would connect to a full circle, the upper half would just fall off onto the ground.....
> he was in no mood for my bad jokes..
> 
> 
> none of us in the house caught chicken pox.
> and we were around him all the time.
> i even slept with him!
> 
> the worst is probably over now at this 3 week time period.
> try not to get too much sun in the areas where you were affected.
> ask your doc if you can sunscreen where the shingles were while you are in florida.
> 
> try baby oil on those areas to keep it from drying up before you leave.
> 
> 
> i think you leave on the 16th, right?
> now all you have to do is relax, pack in advance and watch court tv until it is time to go.



Oooh Macraven you were naughty to Mr Mac.......funny though  Apparently I lost my sense of humour too  

Good advice though.....thank you, bought some baby oil today.

We leave on the 16th for overnight at airport then fly on the 17th. I have told Tom you said I`ve to sit and relax and watch tv till then.........he said What`s new  




keishashadow said:


> so sorry to hear, hope ur feeling better now.  I almost lost my mum due to shingles that developed on Xmas eve last year.  Her head was swollen nearly double and it they were afraid she'd lose eyesight.  Even though she had to go into rehab for a month after the hospital stay, it turned out well & she's back home now.  I never had chicken pox either but managed to avoid the nasty bug.
> 
> ps congrats on the boffo new tag



Goodness how awful for everyone, that must have been so scary to go through, for your mum and you. Glad to hear she has recovered well though  It really is an awful thing, and I think I had it quite mild, small rash that`s practically gone, but painful!!!! But for vulnerable people and the older folks it must be very frightening for them to go through.



Melanie230 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  WOOHOO!!!!  I have had my 29th birthday 11 times!!!




LOL.......I like it. I didn`t celebrate my 40th.......I had the 20th anniversary of my 20th birthday.....

and actually if I don`t count Saturdays and Sundays.........I`m 29 too  


   

To Keisha and Bubba`s Mom

Hope you both have a wonderful birthday 



With a week to go.......I probably should be doing something.......................


----------



## Melanie230

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEISHA!!!!  I hope you have a FABULOUS day!!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> i see you sneaking in..........
> 
> hope your evening is good.
> 
> 
> just think, school starts soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the charter schools in chgo started aug 1.
> tomorrow more schools start...
> 
> and then the city schools go back around labor day...



Boooo!  My first day in back is Sept. 1st (on my bday ) and we see the kids the day after Labor Day.


----------



## RAPstar

Happy birthday Janet and Brab!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Barb and Janet!!!!


----------



## minniejack

KStarfish82 said:


> Barb and Janet!!!!




Ditto on Happiness

I've told so many of my kids friends that I'm 29 that some actually believe it...they can't figure out that I went to high school with some of their mothers and I've been 29 for years....duh 

When I asked one of the girls (right after we ran 3 miles) why the woman cross country coach didn't run--she answered that she "was old and in her 40s"  umm, yeah...I'm thinking...do you seriously believe me when I say I'm 29???


----------



## drag n' fly

Happy Birthday!!

I'll give a minirun down of the festivities when I return or if anything cool happens while on the fly! I am taking my laptop with me ....only so I can play frontierville in the evenings though


----------



## Mad Hattered

Happy Birthday, Janet and Brab!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Birthday Barb & Janet!!


----------



## keishashadow

lol i could use a new brain, gives new meaning to ice cream brain freeze!  thanx all


----------



## macraven




----------



## RAPstar

Just booked at ASMu for my day at Disney before going to Universal! I was going to do movies but they only had preferred rooms available. Now to just get my HHN money together, and food and souvie money, and I'm all set.


----------



## tink20

Hey Homies, Happy Birthday Barb and Janet, August Birthdays rock!  

I skimmed thru, missed a bunch.  

DS had first full day of school today, and DD had her surgery, so I was at the hospital all day with her.  Everything went great, I am so happy.  

Made a ressie for the motherland for end of Jan beginning of Feb for five nights and have an ADR for Chef de France, glad to hear its good, never ate there and wanted to try something new, also going to try Cape May.

congrats on the tag fairy schumigirl

have a goodnight guys, I'm going to be a bum the rest of tonight.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Just booked at ASMu for my day at Disney before going to Universal! I was going to do movies but they only had preferred rooms available. Now to just get my HHN money together, and food and souvie money, and I'm all set.


What??? Not going back to Pop???


----------



## macraven

woo hoo.............booked the rip tour.........and........ uth...........


----------



## keishashadow

tink20 - yeah for ur DD! scary for a kid to have to go thru surgery.


----------



## coastermom

Happy Birthday JANET AND BARB !! 

Tink .. Glad to hear your DD is OK !! 


Hello all .. Hope everyone is good ... getting excited for our trip to the mother land on 8/28 !! 

So here is an update on our baseball situation ... the kids have lost 2 of the 4 games they played so far ... they still have at least 2 more games to go .. I hate to root against them but it does make it easier for me if they loose and there are no issues with my trip BTW did I mention that it is PAID IN FULL !! LOL 


Busy weeks ahead before the trip lots to do .. gotta get started on the school supply list .. this thing is HUGE !!  .. No money from the district for school supplies for the teachers means we have to give and get more supplies !! ... I am glad we have off till Sept the 8th .. I will need the break after WDW ! 

Hope all is well with everyone else .. 

Going to the beach in the AM so off to get some sleep soon as I have to get up early to go !! 

Night all


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> What??? Not going back to Pop???



I might, I did love it so. Just wanted to do something different this trip.


Scratch that, I need my Pop fix! lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I might, I did love it so. Just wanted to do something different this trip.
> 
> 
> Scratch that, I need my Pop fix! lol



LOL


----------



## macraven

i believe andy just changed his room ressie........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> woo hoo.............booked the rip tour.........and........ uth...........


What day are you doing the UTH?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i believe andy just changed his room ressie........



Once, only once, never again......mainly cause in 9 days is the 45 day mark and they make me pay after that.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> What day are you doing the UTH?



i booked for the thursday, 6th morning tour.

they don't know yet who is doing the tours that day.



i'm doing it solo again like i did last year.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Once, only once, never again......mainly cause in 9 days is the 45 day mark and they make me pay after that.



do you have a package?
for some reason, i thought you were doing room only.


but what do i know.......


i was told i could cancel or change up to a week before my arrival.  i have room only.


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> Hey Homies, Happy Birthday Barb and Janet, August Birthdays rock!
> 
> I skimmed thru, missed a bunch.
> 
> DS had first full day of school today, and DD had her surgery, so I was at the hospital all day with her.  Everything went great, I am so happy.
> 
> Made a ressie for the motherland for end of Jan beginning of Feb for five nights and have an ADR for Chef de France, glad to hear its good, never ate there and wanted to try something new, also going to try Cape May.
> 
> congrats on the tag fairy schumigirl
> 
> have a goodnight guys, I'm going to be a bum the rest of tonight.



how did your husband do after his week home from surgery?
is he doing better now?

ds at school and dd with surgery.....ouch.
i hope she is going to be fine and without pain.


you'll be talking about your vacations at the right time.
i can turn green at that point...

mine will be over before you know it and then i will be reading about yours and coastermom's.



coastermom said:


> Happy Birthday JANET AND BARB !!
> 
> Tink .. Glad to hear your DD is OK !!
> 
> 
> Hello all .. Hope everyone is good ... getting excited for our trip to the mother land on 8/28 !!
> 
> So here is an update on our baseball situation ... the kids have lost 2 of the 4 games they played so far ... they still have at least 2 more games to go .. I hate to root against them but it does make it easier for me if they loose and there are no issues with my trip BTW did I mention that it is PAID IN FULL !! LOL
> 
> 
> Busy weeks ahead before the trip lots to do .. gotta get started on the school supply list .. this thing is HUGE !!  .. No money from the district for school supplies for the teachers means we have to give and get more supplies !! ... I am glad we have off till Sept the 8th .. I will need the break after WDW !
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else ..
> 
> Going to the beach in the AM so off to get some sleep soon as I have to get up early to go !!
> 
> Night all



i'm wishing for the teams to lose.
then you won't get stuck with losing all the money.....


that's what a loyal homie i am to youse.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Once, only once, never again......mainly cause in 9 days is the 45 day mark and they make me pay after that.


That's only for packages ... with room only you can make changes up to 6 days before your arrival ... I thought you were doing room only??


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> woo hoo.............booked the rip tour.........and........ uth...........


 
let the invasion commence!


----------



## Melanie230

keishashadow said:


> let the invasion commence!


----------



## macraven

leave it to keisha to bring out laughs for us.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> That's only for packages ... with room only you can make changes up to 6 days before your arrival ... I thought you were doing room only??



With the TA discount, it is technically a package (I get all the package inclusions, like the arcade card and the mini-golf voucher). I just don't think I can add dining plan to it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> let the invasion commence!


OMG I absolutely love that!!!!!!  I'm stealing it


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> With the TA discount, it is technically a package (I get all the package inclusions, like the arcade card and the mini-golf voucher). I just don't think I can add dining plan to it, but I'm not sure.


... okey dokey


----------



## tink20

Wake up, wake up you sleepy heads, rise and shine and get your *utts (didn't know if this word was allowed) out of bed

DH is all better, DD is still sleeping and poor DS is at school.  My life is back to normal.....for now.

Have fun today, everyone! Its hump day!


----------



## macraven

i say butts here all the time.

it is a word we all understand............


glad you were our alarm clock this morning tink!
if i hadn't heard you shouting at us, i might have overslept.


----------



## Melanie230

keishashadow said:


> let the invasion commence!



What I want to know is who is that suppose to be in the cart?  And...can I be the one on the top left?  Looks like me most mornings around here.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> lol i could use a new brain, gives new meaning to ice cream brain freeze!  thanx all



  I'm with ya!  Randy actually DID get brain-freeze from cake last nite! 

Thanks for the birthday wishes...it was great day (cept coming home from the shore)

I'm happy to say that I'm 40+.

I used to say I was 29.  And....that's fine.  But after awhile if you _claim_ to be 29 and you're closing in on 45-50, then you're lookin BAD for 29.

I'd rather look _good_ for my age than bad 

Our school starts Monday 8/29 here.  Kid goin to Jr High.  Someone wanna tell me where THAT time went? 

I've got to be the ONLY parent on the planet NOT looking forward to back to school.  Since starting Jr High this year, they ride bus w/ HS kids.  So, for the next 6 yrs, *I* have to get up earlier.  Yuck!


----------



## keishashadow

barb don't blink, soon u'll be touring college campuses.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> OMG I absolutely love that!!!!!! I'm stealing it


 
it'd be cool if some techy person could make it into a countdown or add some verbage as to HHN 2011 _that wouldn't be me lol_



Melanie230 said:


> What I want to know is who is that suppose to be in the cart? And...can I be the one on the top left? Looks like me most mornings around here.


 
i see dead peoplefreddy would be my fav


----------



## minniejack

DS is turning Sour 16 tomorrow so I'm posting now.

I've heard for the past 2 years what kind of car he wants.  He is going to be so disappointed.  He honestly thinks he's getting one even though I told him he has to wait until next April.  

DD has been offered two scholarships so far. One for $16,000 a year based on her grades and ACT scores.  One is for a somewhat local school about half hour from the house--might be too small.


Mad Hattered you broke the 1000

Two more weeks until school starts.


----------



## coastermom

Mac ...  Thanks .. they lost again today and I am thinking they are just about done .. there is one pool game left and they are 1 and 3 .. I think they are out It makes me sad to root against them but they were so Stuck up and full of them selves !!! I do feel bad for the kids but I do not feel bad enough to loose all that money !! 


Had a great time at the beach and now my DS is at the NY Yankee game with my sister ... I think he is going to be shot in the morning when his tutor comes ... it will be ugly !! 


Hope everyone is good ... off to get some stuff done here since I was busy all day at the beach getting my tan on LOL !!!


----------



## damo

No more school starting for me, I'm jealous of you guys!  It's kinda sad when they are all done.  Now, if DS could just find a job and put all those years of schooling to good use!


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> DS is turning Sour 16 tomorrow so I'm posting now.
> 
> I've heard for the past 2 years what kind of car he wants.  He is going to be so disappointed.  He honestly thinks he's getting one even though I told him he has to wait until next April.
> 
> DD has been offered two scholarships so far. One for $16,000 a year based on her grades and ACT scores.  One is for a somewhat local school about half hour from the house--might be too small.
> 
> 
> Mad Hattered you broke the 1000
> 
> Two more weeks until school starts.



you are buying him a car?

i didn't let a couple of my boys get their license until they were 17.

i made my mistake with the other 2 getting theirs weeks after they turned 16.

and then we later bought a 3rd car that 3 had to share.
which was a good thing as only one had the license at that time.

that is great about the scholarships.  you have a future president.  she sounds like a great student.
that will mean you won't have to get a second job.

yea, i saw that mr mad is now running with the big doggies.
over 1K now!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> No more school starting for me, I'm jealous of you guys!  It's kinda sad when they are all done.  Now, if DS could just find a job and put all those years of schooling to good use!



i hear ya damo.
none of mine have school anymore.
well, kind of.

the one son that graduated 3 years ago finally landed a state police job.
he leaves next week for 6 months of boot camp.

actually, they call it state police academy, but i know better. 

it is tough trying to find work after college.
mine got stuck with a failing economy and it has taken him so long to get hired.

hope your son finds something that he loves to do.


for me, no  more kids going to school but like an idiot, i signed for another year of teaching.
have an inservice next thursday.
school the next tuesday after that.

i did put in for my vacation.
i put in for 3 weeks off work.
i'll need time to settle down to the real world once i return from orlando.


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Mac ...  Thanks .. they lost again today and I am thinking they are just about done .. there is one pool game left and they are 1 and 3 .. I think they are out It makes me sad to root against them but they were so Stuck up and full of them selves !!! I do feel bad for the kids but I do not feel bad enough to loose all that money !!
> 
> 
> Had a great time at the beach and now my DS is at the NY Yankee game with my sister ... I think he is going to be shot in the morning when his tutor comes ... it will be ugly !!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is good ... off to get some stuff done here since I was* busy all day at the beach getting my tan on *LOL !!!





i hope not like snooki......


----------



## drag n' fly

Well we are here. First night at Swan. Woke up at 4am dripping. A/C cratered. Had to call maintenance. Working now. Off to Beach Club today and then HRH wooohoo


----------



## macraven

drag n' fly said:


> Well we are here. First night at Swan. Woke up at 4am dripping. A/C cratered. Had to call maintenance. Working now. Off to Beach Club today and then HRH wooohoo



wow, that was fast?
it seems just like yesterday, you were still here with us....

good to hear you arrived.
that means you had a safe trip.


not good about the a/c 

keep us in your journal.
we love to hear what's going on.


btw, i'll be gone the next few days


----------



## RAPstar

Yay for free Sea World tickets! I know what I'm doing Wednesday in FL now! lol


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> i hope not like snooki......



Did I hear you all say it's Jersday??

No Mac, DD can't be president, she's even worse on her geography than the last couple of presidents that we had...  She seriously said, "I didn't know Mississippi was a state, too!"  Good thing we live in WEST Virginia because she'd be one of those people that we meet that ask if we live near Roanoke... 

On one of her college interviews that asked who she'd put on Mt Rushmore, she replied Brittney Spears because she is such a good role model....  She did explain that Brittney has been focused on getting her life back in order and is dedicated to her career.  I believe this was the same interview where she was asked what current news event interested her.  She replied when that guy from California was cheating with his housekeeper.  

Where did I fail??

In all fairness this was in the middle of our fire/gypsy days and we weren't watching the news or reading the papers.


----------



## coastermom

macraven said:


> i hope not like snooki......



NO NOT LIKE SNOOKI !! I have a tan I am not orange !! 


Ok we all need to root for PA to win the game against Great Kills NY in the LL World Series on Friday at 3 ... It will be on ESPN .. Now all these kids from NY will have even bigger heads then they have now !! UGH 

DD got her permit today to drive ... Now she needs lessons and I am not looking forward to 2 kids driving in less then a year !! UGH the stress !! 

My trip is almost here !! 17 DAYS !!! WHOOOO


----------



## keishashadow

found out i didn't break a tooth, but a crown, i feel so special.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







damo said:


> No more school starting for me, I'm jealous of you guys! It's kinda sad when they are all done. Now, if DS could just find a job and put all those years of schooling to good use!


 
i'd laugh, but then i'd have to follow it with a good cry



macraven said:


> i hope not like snooki......


 
*poof! *that dumb orange bimbo is probably worth a few million $ by now and no college loans to repay.  She's probably a member of mensa

MJ i'm thinking ur DD needs to go to Universal to refresh her guy-from-california memory.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> *poof! *that dumb orange bimbo is probably worth a few million $ by now and no college loans to repay.  *She's probably a member of mensa
> *





now that is funny.........


----------



## macraven

you are right minniejack.

scratch dd being president some day.

she would make a much better vice president..



britney spears??
the dude from california that had a baby.....????

well, you can tell she does read the news then..


----------



## macraven

i posted a few pages back and will repeat it again.

i'll be out of town for a few days.

will see all of youse when i return.





and if i find out you have been bad, to the corner you will be sitting next week.


----------



## keishashadow

everybody's mia


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> everybody's mia



But.....my name's Robbie?


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> everybody's mia



I'm the real Slim Shady...


----------



## keishashadow

nyuk nyuk


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> everybody's mia


I'm Batman!

... wait ... no I'm not


----------



## Melanie230

Just thought I would stop by here and ask for some Mummy Dust, good vibes, and prayers.  My 9 year old daughter is going to a neurologist (hopefully)next week.  She may have condition called neurofibromatosis.  We are just devastated.  Geez...I thought we were just going to the doctor to get a dermatologist referral.  Sigh


----------



## donaldduck352

Melanie230 said:


> Just thought I would stop by here and ask for some Mummy Dust, good vibes, and prayers.  My 9 year old daughter is going to a neurologist (hopefully)next week.  She may have condition called neurofibromatosis.  We are just devastated.  Geez...I thought we were just going to the doctor to get a dermatologist referral.  Sigh



*Deff thoughts and prayers for ya'll from us..*


----------



## coastermom

Melanie230 said:


> Just thought I would stop by here and ask for some Mummy Dust, good vibes, and prayers.  My 9 year old daughter is going to a neurologist (hopefully)next week.  She may have condition called neurofibromatosis.  We are just devastated.  Geez...I thought we were just going to the doctor to get a dermatologist referral.  Sigh



Thoughts and prayers are with you !!!


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm Batman!
> 
> ... wait ... no I'm not


 
r u sure?  did y'all hear of the 1st vampire bat related death in the US?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/11/first-vampire-bat-death-us_n_924996.html



Melanie230 said:


> Just thought I would stop by here and ask for some Mummy Dust, good vibes, and prayers. My 9 year old daughter is going to a neurologist (hopefully)next week. She may have condition called neurofibromatosis. We are just devastated. Geez...I thought we were just going to the doctor to get a dermatologist referral. Sigh


 
aw, it's scary when ur kids get sick, good luck


----------



## RAPstar

Today was a good day. Spent most of my 4 hour work day helping a family book a Disney/Universal package. And most of the time helping them deciding if they wanted to stay at Disney the entire week, or do part of it onsite at Universal. The picked the latter! yay!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... and now for something a little different ...

I've been trying to find a good copy of this without 100 heads and assorted kids on shoulders, and finally found one 

... this is becoming a yearly favorite of mine ... sort of like the Star Wars Weekends version of the HHN Bill & Ted show 

And now for your viewing pleasure, I present the SWW Hyperspace Hoopla


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Well the baseball / friend worries for my DD are done ... the kiddies were knocked out and my DD friend is now home and good to go on the 28th !! 

The trip is in 2 weeks and I am so EXCITED .. 14 days  !!!

Storms went through last night here NO SLEEP in this house at all !!!! I am exhausted .. going to get some cleaning done today as the rain is expected to be around all day and then some ... 

Hope everyone has a great day !!


----------



## tink20

Melanie230 said:


> Just thought I would stop by here and ask for some Mummy Dust, good vibes, and prayers.  My 9 year old daughter is going to a neurologist (hopefully)next week.  She may have condition called neurofibromatosis.  We are just devastated.  Geez...I thought we were just going to the doctor to get a dermatologist referral.  Sigh



She and your family will be in my prayers everyday.  Know that there is always hope, try not to make yourself sick with worry, until you know what your dealing with.  My sister had a friend, that was told he had cancer (a really bad type..i forget) anyway he and his wife were devasted for like a week, and when everything came back he had some infection from his cat scratching him.  So, just remember there is alway hope.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just popping in to say ...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAWRENCE


----------



## schumigirl

Melanie230 said:


> Just thought I would stop by here and ask for some Mummy Dust, good vibes, and prayers.  My 9 year old daughter is going to a neurologist (hopefully)next week.  She may have condition called neurofibromatosis.  We are just devastated.  Geez...I thought we were just going to the doctor to get a dermatologist referral.  Sigh



 Best wishes and prayers for your daughter and all of you xx



Only a couple of days till we`re there now


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

bonny - ive been to SWW, don't recall ever seeing that show, coolthanx for posting.  i enjoy the troopers on top of the entrance gates goofing

StL






i'm going rougue w/disney portion of upcoming trip, really just didn't want to stay @ SSR (so many DVC points).  I've hotwired now & again to great results in the past and used opague booking sites, decided to put on those big girl pants & give priceline a whirl...

wound up with the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress for far less than a value's cost.  Pesky resort fees (i will never complain about Loews parking fee again!) but all the those inclusive activities might come in handy, you never know when you might want to climb a rock wall, especially after long day of F&W.  

Seriously, has anybody stayed there in the past?  I'm wondering if  the par 3 is worth spending a morning tackling.


----------



## RAPstar

Yay! Just booked my UTH tour for Oct. 7th at 2pm! I can't believe its almost here. 

Taking my baby boy in to get neutered tomorrow. Here's hoping it goes well.


----------



## minniejack

Just got back from a weekend at Ocean City.  Haven't been there since '87

that same year DH was a lifeguard there.  we probably crossed paths not knowing we'd be married some day.

I teased him all weekend that I think he lied about being a lifeguard--he just hates being at the beach with all the dirty sand and being in the water

Kids had never been to that beach--they liked it but still prefer the outer banks or Myrtle.

Happy Monday


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just popping in to say ...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAWRENCE





keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> bonny - ive been to SWW, don't recall ever seeing that show, coolthanx for posting.  i enjoy the troopers on top of the entrance gates goofing
> 
> StL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going rougue w/disney portion of upcoming trip, really just didn't want to stay @ SSR (so many DVC points).  I've hotwired now & again to great results in the past and used opague booking sites, decided to put on those big girl pants & give priceline a whirl...
> 
> wound up with the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress for far less than a value's cost.  Pesky resort fees (i will never complain about Loews parking fee again!) but all the those inclusive activities might come in handy, you never know when you might want to climb a rock wall, especially after long day of F&W.
> 
> Seriously, has anybody stayed there in the past?  I'm wondering if  the par 3 is worth spending a morning tackling.


*Thanks and sorry for being so late in saying thanks *


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Thanks and sorry for being so late in saying thanks *



Hope you had a lovely birthday.......


Well........my last visit to the boards till 2nd September..........because we leave Wednesday for Royal Pacific   

So unbelievably excited again............weather here is low 60`s so won`t be missing that......I daren`t complain I`m too hot in Florida after moaning about the cold all year....can I  

Heading off tomorrow lunchtime for an overnight at the Radisson, Manchester airport and hopefully a relaxing but very quick day ahead..............Then time can slow down for 2 weeks. We want to savour every second.

Plan on being in Jake`s Bar for a cold Bud and Ribs   once we`re checked in, probably a very early night after such a long day and hopefully up bright and early Thursday morning  

Have a good couple of weeks..........catch you all when I get back


----------



## minniejack

schumigirl said:


> Hope you had a lovely birthday.......
> 
> 
> Well........my last visit to the boards till 2nd September..........because we leave Wednesday for Royal Pacific
> 
> So unbelievably excited again............weather here is low 60`s so won`t be missing that......I daren`t complain I`m too hot in Florida after moaning about the cold all year....can I
> 
> Heading off tomorrow lunchtime for an overnight at the Radisson, Manchester airport and hopefully a relaxing but very quick day ahead..............Then time can slow down for 2 weeks. We want to savour every second.
> 
> Plan on being in Jake`s Bar for a cold Bud and Ribs   once we`re checked in, probably a very early night after such a long day and hopefully up bright and early Thursday morning
> 
> Have a good couple of weeks..........catch you all when I get back




Have fun!!!


----------



## Melanie230

I just won $200 on our local radio station!  More money to spend on our trip!  YEAH!!!


----------



## macraven

hope it was great for you yesterday!!!


----------



## macraven

now to read back and play ketchup......


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> hope it was great for you yesterday!!!


*It was pretty good cause DW pretty much bugged me until we went out for dinner but she gets mad cause I never let her make a big deal over my bday cause I go all out for her and DS's bday *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *It was pretty good cause DW pretty much bugged me until we went out for dinner but she gets mad cause I never let her make a big deal over my bday cause I go all out for her and DS's bday *



*I'm the sameway.As long as I get icecream cake,I'm totaly happy..

Now if they made beer flavored icecream cake,that would be awesome!!

Happy B-Day Lawerence*


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Kids had never been to that beach--they liked it but still prefer the outer banks or Myrtle.
> 
> Happy Monday


 
any beach is better than 3 rivers!  Last time we were there they had flies something awful(some braniac had decided to release flies to control the sand fleas), we haven't been back in 3 years.  Where did you stay?  We're partial to the flamingo.



schumigirl said:


> Well........my last visit to the boards till 2nd September..........because we leave Wednesday for Royal Pacific


 enjoy your tripwe expect a full report!

velcome home mac


----------



## tink20

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Lawrence....from me too.  My Bday is Sat. (my last year in the 30's ) unfortunately DH and DD have to work Sat., and DS and I have to go to my niece's Bday party.  I think I'll let DS take me out to dinner afterwards .  DH and I are going to spend Friday together (since the kiddos will both be in school), we are going to drive to Biloxi, MS and go to the Beau Rivage, for lunch and a little gambling for the day, maybe I'll win since its my Bday.

Well DD had her first day of her senior year today, I hope this school year goes by slow....my kids are getting too big, too fast.

Have a good night yall!


----------



## macraven

tink, i love biloxi.
my parental units married there.

they took us kids back to biloxi a couple of times.

loved the area.


----------



## macraven

ok, i caught up from what i missed while i was gone.

but i forgot a lot of it.........


morning comes too early for me sometimes...


----------



## RAPstar

Dropped off my puppy, Draco, to get neutered this morning. Poor little guy.


----------



## Melanie230

RAPstar said:


> Dropped off my puppy, Draco, to get neutered this morning. Poor little guy.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Dropped off my puppy, Draco, to get neutered this morning. Poor little guy.


He'll be just fine ... although he will have to wear the cone of shame for a while as to not lick the incision


----------



## tink20

RAPstar said:


> Dropped off my puppy, Draco, to get neutered this morning. Poor little guy.



Hope all goes well.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> He'll be just fine ... although he will have to wear the cone of shame for a while as to not lick the incision



"I do not like the cone of shame"


----------



## macraven

maybe poochie won't notice the cone..........


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> maybe poochie won't notice the cone..........



I'm pretty sure he will notice his nads gone though!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> I'm pretty sure he will notice his nads gone though!





well, you do have a point...


----------



## RAPstar

The vet said the surgery went ok when they called earlier. About to go pick him up now, here's hoping he doesn't hate me!


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> The vet said the surgery went ok when they called earlier. About to go pick him up now, here's hoping he doesn't hate me!


 
give him an extra treat & all will be wellur doing the right thing.

i had a dog eat the elizabethian collara female no less who had to don it after she was fixed.  Let's just say i wasn't happy to have to trek back to vet buy a bigger size.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> The vet said the surgery went ok when they called earlier. About to go pick him up now, here's hoping he doesn't hate me!



I'm sure he was just glad to see you ... give him a treat and he'll be fine!


----------



## RAPstar

He's very happy to be home, but not happy to be in his cage (which he barely fits in with the collar). I tried keeping him in the living room but he keeps running round and they told me to limit his activity. Now I just have to figure a way for him to eat, unless he figures it out on his own.


----------



## Mad Hattered

RAPstar said:


> He's very happy to be home, but not happy to be in his cage (which he barely fits in with the collar). I tried keeping him in the living room but he keeps running round and they told me to limit his activity. Now I just have to figure a way for him to eat, unless he figures it out on his own.



Level 3 Blueprint....just stand above him like that and drop a piece of dry food into the cone.  When Draco catches a piece, you must then spin one on the inside of the cone until he catches it. Draco must catch a spinning piece before being buried from the neck up with dry food. You got a minute to win it.....and the clock starts now

You got a cute dog, Rap.


----------



## macraven

i don't think i could try to feed my cats that way.......

no way would it work to eat like that.

but it is an unique way to feed the pooch.



maybe if i wore a cone and had to eat like that i could lose some of me..



i had my 2 cats degutted when they were exactly 5 months old.....

piece of cake.
no cone.


----------



## RAPstar

Mad Hattered said:


> Level 3 Blueprint....just stand above him like that and drop a piece of dry food into the cone.  When Draco catches a piece, you must then spin one on the inside of the cone until he catches it. Draco must catch a spinning piece before being buried from the neck up with dry food. You got a minute to win it.....and the clock starts now
> 
> You got a cute dog, Rap.



Lol I don't think that would work. Thanks for the compliment!



macraven said:


> i don't think i could try to feed my cats that way.......
> 
> no way would it work to eat like that.
> 
> but it is an unique way to feed the pooch.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if i wore a cone and had to eat like that i could lose some of me..
> 
> 
> 
> i had my 2 cats degutted when they were exactly 5 months old.....
> 
> piece of cake.
> no cone.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> Level 3 Blueprint....just stand above him like that and drop a piece of dry food into the cone.  When Draco catches a piece, you must then spin one on the inside of the cone until he catches it. Draco must catch a spinning piece before being buried from the neck up with dry food. You got a minute to win it.....and the clock starts now



 ... OMG that is hilarious ... I can just picture it!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> maybe if i wore a cone and had to eat like that i could lose some of me..


I'm sure we can arrange for a cone of shame for you as well 


macraven said:


> i had my 2 cats *degutted *when they were exactly 5 months old.....
> 
> piece of cake.


----------



## bubba's mom

Mad Hattered said:


> Level 3 Blueprint....*just stand above him like that and drop a piece of dry food into the cone.  * When Draco catches a piece, you must then spin one on the inside of the cone until he catches it. Draco must catch a spinning piece before being buried from the neck up with dry food. You got a minute to win it.....and the clock starts now
> 
> You got a cute dog, Rap.



my DH did this to Max when he had his   He could okay and all, but he'd toss him a couple of cookies and purposely miss.  They'd fall in his cone and poor Max had to put his head down to let the cookie fall out to eat it.  That's my DH for ya 

don't worry Robbie...he'll figure out how to eat.  If not, Petco sells non-plastic cones 

jr high orientation today....then to the dr....then karate...busy day 

AND tryin to work on trippie....ugh....


----------



## RAPstar

I hand fed him some this morning just to make sure he ate. I left him in the bathroom with food and water to give him a chance to get used to the cone (since he has barely any room to move in his crate). 

Morning all, 46 days til FL!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm sure we can arrange for a cone of shame for you as well






make my cone in the color blue....


----------



## macraven

i was reading some other threads this morning and saw the increase of ap ticket thread again.

i read it when it came out and noticed more posters on it now.

i didn't like that uo is inccreasing ap prices again, within a 5 month time period.

so i was busy posting over there.



i'm still not happy about the price changes


----------



## tink20

Draco is so cute, hope he heals fast

Okay, where did all the Double stuffed Oreos go? I just bought this pack yesterday evening, and half of the cookies are GONE. (we must have a cookie monsters in our house)

The difference between boys and girls, DS's pencil pouch was $2 (from Wal Mart) and DD's pencil pouch.....$12 (Vera Bradley) but, she was so darn excited about that pencil pouch...go figure.

Have a great day, homies.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i was reading some other threads this morning and saw the increase of ap ticket thread again.



Huh?  What???  Where???


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Hump Day everyone!

I can't believe its two weeks before I have to go back to school 

We got hammered over the weekend with the rain...something like 5 inches in 6 hours!  My backyard turned into a lake and got in the basement!


Gonna go take some Tylenol...have a headache  getting headaches more frequently these days.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Huh?  What???  Where???



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2781367


sorry but just got back from the parental units dump.

i see you found it.


no one so far has been able to quote it.
not even the college gal that works part time in the summer for ticket selling, rahel i believe.

you would think she would post the renewal fees since she started the thread.


----------



## bubba's mom

well well well..... ain't that dandy? UO raising AP prices 

Let them keep doing it and people won't pay for them and then we'll be right back to the sales again. 

Bubba & I already dropped our APs ... only have DH's.  And we didn't even go this year...or prolly next...or (looking like) even the next!! 

shame...they are not Disney and cannot demand the prices does.  People will drop Universal faster than Disney in a heartbeat.  ESPECIALLY when HP is STILL not taking EP.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Some very interesting discussion on this thread about a rumor of new RFID technology to replace the KTTW card at Disney


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Happy Hump Day everyone!
> 
> I can't believe its two weeks before I have to go back to school
> 
> We got hammered over the weekend with the rain...something like 5 inches in 6 hours!  My backyard turned into a lake and got in the basement!
> 
> 
> Gonna go take some Tylenol...have a headache  getting headaches more frequently these days.











_maybe....._


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Some very interesting discussion on this thread about a rumor of new RFID technology to replace the KTTW card at Disney



i just finished reading that thread.
i'm in the camp of i don't want it. 

it would be another thing to stick in my bra


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i just finished reading that thread.
> i'm in the camp of i don't want it.
> 
> it would be another thing to stick in my bra



I just really love how new technology brings out the tinfoil hat brigade


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I just really love how new technology brings out the tinfoil hat brigade



 *So true!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

(not that I go to Disney).... But I wouldn't want it.


Would leave ugly tan line


----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I just really love how new technology brings out the tinfoil hat brigade



me and the kiddos have gotten similar armbands at the air force simulators--really, really cool flight simulators in this huge truck with simulated computer fight scenes, etc.  When I get home, I make the kids take them off and then step on them--you never know about "Big Brother"


----------



## Melanie230

bubba's mom said:


> well well well..... ain't that dandy? UO raising AP prices
> 
> Let them keep doing it and people won't pay for them and then we'll be right back to the sales again.
> 
> Bubba & I already dropped our APs ... only have DH's.  And we didn't even go this year...or prolly next...or (looking like) even the next!!
> 
> shame...they are not Disney and cannot demand the prices does.  People will drop Universal faster than Disney in a heartbeat.  ESPECIALLY when HP is STILL not taking EP.



I have to agree with you here.  UO can't demand what Disney does.  While I do understand you can't compare the HRH, RPR, or PBH to the value or moderates at Disney...you also can't compare the fact that Disney is open several more hours everyday in the fall season when we go, and with free dining...Disney is cheaper for our family.  We got AP this year and this will be our only year with the AP's.  If they continue to raise their prices...we will start traveling elsewhere.


----------



## keishashadow

barb didn't hear that, for once i just beat the price increase.  I agree re the wristband (tres tacky!).  I'm sure it'd be a matter of time before they'd sell an upgraded dooney & burke version



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I just really love how new technology brings out the tinfoil hat brigade


 
i'm a hat-carrying member & all for new technology, just don't want my privacy invaded, especially at the happiest place on 'da earth.  I don't want my secret ride itinerary (so secret i don't know it lol) and whatever tidbits are associated with the RFID chip (DOB/CC/etc.) tracked & turned over to disney marketing, who i'm sure shares info as most companies these days unless you opt out.

US citizens aren't required to carry a national identity card issued by the government (a freedom many of us still hold dear) nor any sort of chipped tracking device.  (yes, i'm fully aware my cell phone has the capability).  I'm just glad I have the old-skool passports w/o the chips after reading the many issues with identity theft.


----------



## macraven

Melanie230 said:


> I have to agree with you here.  UO can't demand what Disney does.  While I do understand you can't compare the HRH, RPR, or PBH to the value or moderates at Disney...you also can't compare the fact that Disney is open several more hours everyday in the fall season when we go, and with free dining...Disney is cheaper for our family.  We got AP this year and this will be our only year with the AP's.  If they continue to raise their prices...we will start traveling elsewhere.



i was thinking just the opposite.
disney has shorter hours this fall when i will be there.
MK is closed quite a few of the nights due to the mickey party.

AK no longer has extended evening hours.
they close at 5 every day.

dhs is closing at 7.

last year it was about the same.
less hours open for the parks.

about 5 years back, the mk was open until 10.
no more.

epcot is still the same, 9-9 but only the back section once it is 7:00.






keisha, i had to replace my passport some years back (maybe it was in 07) as it had expired.

all the new ones have the chip so when your ten years is up, you will be a part of the system............chip and i don't mean with dip.


----------



## RAPstar

I don't mind the new technology, I just think Disney trying to rake the $$ in hands over fist charging for all these extras on top of an already expensive vacation. I don't see the poitn of paying $100+ for a PhotoPass CD when I have plenty of my own pics on my camera (and the PhotoPass photographers aren't professionals, just a better camera than me, lol). And I'm sure they'll have an extra charge for a lot of the other perks (i.e. the characters knowing who you are before you get there). So if a lot of the stuff listed are included with you package and not a ridiculous up charge, then I'll welcome it, but right now i just see it as Disney's magic.......of making your money disappear.


----------



## Mad Hattered

We're headed out tomorrow for some camping and floating at Meramec State Park.  I already have the camera in there so I don't forget it this time.

Should be a drunken good time! Now if I just don't lose the camera....


----------



## macraven

i want to hear about this trip when you return.


taking the rv for it's maiden run, eh........



watch out for the mosquitos there..


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _maybe....._


----------



## macraven

off to a half day of skool................ugh



see youse homies later today.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> barb didn't hear that, for once i just beat the price increase.  I agree re the wristband (tres tacky!).  I'm sure it'd be a matter of time before they'd sell an upgraded dooney & burke version
> 
> i'm a hat-carrying member & all for new technology, just don't want my privacy invaded, especially at the happiest place on 'da earth.  I don't want my secret ride itinerary (so secret i don't know it lol) and whatever tidbits are associated with the RFID chip (DOB/CC/etc.) tracked & turned over to disney marketing, who i'm sure shares info as most companies these days unless you opt out.
> 
> US citizens aren't required to carry a national identity card issued by the government (a freedom many of us still hold dear) nor any sort of chipped tracking device.  (yes, i'm fully aware my cell phone has the capability).  I'm just glad I have the old-skool passports w/o the chips after reading the many issues with identity theft.



well congrats on finally squeakin in under the wire for a change!   we have the passports w/ the chip...never had any issues.  never seen anyone use 'em either...we always just flash our pic.... 




macraven said:


> i was thinking just the opposite.
> disney has shorter hours this fall when i will be there.
> MK is closed quite a few of the nights due to the mickey party.
> 
> AK no longer has extended evening hours.
> they close at 5 every day.
> 
> dhs is closing at 7.
> 
> last year it was about the same.
> less hours open for the parks.
> 
> about 5 years back, the mk was open until 10.
> no more.
> 
> epcot is still the same, 9-9 but only the back section once it is 7:00.
> 
> 
> keisha, i had to replace my passport some years back (maybe it was in 07) as it had expired.
> 
> all the new ones have the chip so when your ten years is up, you will be a part of the system............chip and i don't mean with dip.




if you bring the chips, i'll bring the salsa 

Disney can get the prices they want.  Even if they close early also... more parks, waterparks, more variety of hotels...there's just MORE of Disney.  That, and it is DISNEY.  People will drop thousands to go there just because it's "Disney" and it's "magical".  Whereas Universal isn't...so there ya go.    Whatever...let them spend their $$ there.  I gots other places to see w/ my $$. 



RAPstar said:


> .....but right now i just see it as Disney's magic.......of making your money disappear.



bingo. 



Mad Hattered said:


> We're headed out tomorrow for some camping and floating at Meramec State Park.  I already have the camera in there so I don't forget it this time.
> 
> Should be a drunken good time! Now if I just don't lose the camera....



have fun...and don't lose that camera!  How ya gonna take pix?

okay...plenty busy again today...gotta git goin.... cya's


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> off to a half day of skool................ugh
> 
> 
> 
> see youse homies later today.



have a good day!

don't forget your apple for the teacher....oh..wait...


----------



## Melanie230

macraven said:


> i was thinking just the opposite.
> disney has shorter hours this fall when i will be there.
> MK is closed quite a few of the nights due to the mickey party.
> 
> AK no longer has extended evening hours.
> they close at 5 every day.
> 
> dhs is closing at 7.
> 
> last year it was about the same.
> less hours open for the parks.
> 
> about 5 years back, the mk was open until 10.
> no more.
> 
> epcot is still the same, 9-9 but only the back section once it is 7:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keisha, i had to replace my passport some years back (maybe it was in 07) as it had expired.
> 
> all the new ones have the chip so when your ten years is up, you will be a part of the system............chip and i don't mean with dip.



We are going Oct3-Oct7 this year.  

IOA closes everyday at 7pm
US closes at 6pm Mom Tues Weds and 5pm on Thurs Fri.

Disney only park that closes at 5pm is Animal Kingdom.  A couple of days MK closes at 7pm for MNSSHP. (US closes at 5pm for HHN.)  Everything else is 9pm.  The park hours are much longer than US/IOA.  If one park closes early hopping over to another at Disney is an option.  When Disney throws in FD...hands down the cost of going to Disney is lower than US/IOA.  I still love US/IOA much more than Disney.  We love the earlier park hours in the fall because we enjoy relaxing at the pool in the evening.  The only thing we hate is we can't ride Jaws at night.  We did that a couple of years ago with Bubba's Mom and it was a blast!


----------



## Planogirl

Free dining doesn't work for the two (or three) of us but I can see that it would for bigger groups.

What we will pay is very subjective.  After our last trip, I will gladly pay more for Universal than for Disney.  Funny since Disney cost us twice as much.  But YMMV of course.


----------



## macraven

Melanie230 said:


> We are going Oct3-Oct7 this year.
> 
> IOA closes everyday at 7pm
> US closes at 6pm Mom Tues Weds and 5pm on Thurs Fri.
> 
> Disney only park that closes at 5pm is Animal Kingdom.  A couple of days MK closes at 7pm for MNSSHP. (US closes at 5pm for HHN.)  Everything else is 9pm.  The park hours are much longer than US/IOA.  If one park closes early hopping over to another at Disney is an option.  When Disney throws in FD...hands down the cost of going to Disney is lower than US/IOA.  I still love US/IOA much more than Disney.  We love the earlier park hours in the fall because we enjoy relaxing at the pool in the evening.  The only thing we hate is we can't ride Jaws at night.  We did that a couple of years ago with Bubba's Mom and it was a blast!



i know the hours, i will be down there for 16 days in that time period.

dhs closes way before 9pm when i am there.


depending on the dates you go in october to ioa, it closes either 7 or 8.
and if crowds are great, they can extend the hours on that day.

i have been where they have extended closing hours another hour.

if you go the week after your plans, the parks will have longer hours as due to the crowds.


at the studios, it closes at 5 on hhn nights but 6 on the other nights.


i know i can do jaws at night but the thrill is gone for me on that one.

each time i take the private tour, i pass on it and just wait for the others to finish the ride.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Melanie230 said:


> We are going Oct3-Oct7 this year.
> 
> Disney only park that closes at 5pm is Animal Kingdom.  A couple of days MK closes at 7pm for MNSSHP. (US closes at 5pm for HHN.)  Everything else is 9pm.  The park hours are much longer than US/IOA.  If one park closes early hopping over to another at Disney is an option.



I honestly thought I remembered park hours being much longer, however, this year it seems that isn't the case 

*Epcot is 9:00 pm - with EMH on the 5th to midnight:





DHS is 7:00 pm - except for the 6th which is 8:00 pm





MK has EMH on the 3rd until midnight, 2 days it closes at 9:00 pm and 2 nights I'm assuming there is a MNSSHP as it closes at 7:00 pm on those nights*


----------



## macraven

i know bonny....
i was shocked on the limited park hours this year.
for september, mk will be closed 3 times at 7 for last week of sept to oct 2.

dhs also was cut back on hours 


i will only have one emh with epcot when i am there.


looks like i will be getting to bed at decent hours on this trip...


i am guessing that it will be a low attendance time period when i am there.
that is my thought on the cutting of park hours.

it wasn't like that last year for the same time period.
but, for me with the schedule that i have, this will have to be it.
better to get some time in the parks than no time in the parks.


----------



## macraven

almost forgot.

skool was kewl today.


didn't get an apple brab, but was offered donuts.


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> have a good day!
> 
> don't forget your apple for the teacher....oh..wait...


 
or chips & dip (french onion or spinach), might as throw in a slice of cheesecake!

mh - soon to be one with the wilderness, then he's going to step inside his motorhomeenjoy!

mac - i thought they were modifying the chip in the new passports to make them more secure? DH & DS (of the same unfortunate name that draws unwarranted attention by TSA) haven't had to go thru t he extra security drill when carrying the passports. We did a test last year w/DLicenses vs the passports, guess who got stuck corralling all their gear while they were searched again.

conspiracy theory bud of mine (we birds of a feather flock together) swears by a metal contraption to avoid CCs being 'read' by random reader, sez the claim that the covers deter readers is bs. 

I've had CCs compromised more than 5 different times-have lost count.  Despite best security measures in place on my end, it is what it is, the world we live in i suppose. i just am more cognizent of the issue and the crap involved to replace a card (usually in connection with travelso I make sure to bring a few CCs each trip)

jmho re park hours, don't forget when staying onsite @ U you need to factor in:

* the miniscule time it gets to the parks (vs WDW where sometimes you just can't get there from here mentalitywhich leads me to typically rent a car)

* FOTL on most attractions which enables guests to accomplish more in a shorter period of time vs the FP @ WDW.

I don't understand why U's marketing dept hasn't been all over introducing new tix media! Either an extra specially priced HP AP that provides 1 hour am entry (sky's the limit on that pricing) or a one day option at the parks not tied into a hotel stay by now...the HP faithful would lap it up. Many state here they're of the one & done mentality and seem willing to spend proportionally more than the U regulars.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> I don't understand why U's marketing dept hasn't been all over introducing new tix media! Either an extra specially priced HP AP that provides 1 hour am entry (sky's the limit on that pricing) or a one day option at the parks not tied into a hotel stay by now...the HP faithful would lap it up. Many state here they're of the one & done mentality and seem willing to spend proportionally more than the U regulars.


Don't you dare give them any more ideas on how to raise ticket prices more!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Don't you dare give them any more ideas on how to raise ticket prices more!!!!


 
but i need a j o b

btw, forgot I wanted to look & see how much the U AP's have risen, note to self


----------



## Melanie230

Two of our US/IOA days US closes at 5pm.  Disney (except for AK) is open later than that.


----------



## Melanie230

Planogirl said:


> Free dining doesn't work for the two (or three) of us but I can see that it would for bigger groups.
> 
> What we will pay is very subjective.  After our last trip, I will gladly pay more for Universal than for Disney.  Funny since Disney cost us twice as much.  But YMMV of course.



Yes..Disney is cheaper for our family.  I think I priced US/IOA for the average family going the same time as us at about $1800.  That would be 4 nights HRH, 1 AP, and 3 park unlimited tickets (since we will be there 5 days), parking 4 nights.  That does not include any food.

Disney at Caribbean Beach same dates it was about $200 more but it included food.  

Hands down...our family enjoys Universal much more than Disney.  My kids LOVE the rides, the hotel, and the pool.  We enjoy the earlier evenings so we can enjoy a nice dinner, and relaxing by the pool.  The hotels are fabulous in the evenings!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> or chips & dip (french onion or spinach), might as throw in a slice of cheesecake!
> 
> 
> mac - i thought they were modifying the chip in the new passports to make them more secure? DH & DS (of the same unfortunate name that draws unwarranted attention by TSA) haven't had to go thru t he extra security drill when carrying the passports. We did a test last year w/DLicenses vs the passports, guess who got stuck corralling all their gear while they were searched again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmho re park hours, don't forget when staying onsite @ U you need to factor in:
> 
> * the miniscule time it gets to the parks (vs WDW where sometimes you just can't get there from here mentalitywhich leads me to typically rent a car)
> 
> keisha...i have no idea about the different chips of the passports.
> i got mine overnight thru the state department.
> other than that, i like my picture that is in it.........
> that's all i know....





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Don't you dare give them any more ideas on how to raise ticket prices more!!!!




you tell her bonny!!!!
make her wear her tin hat when she says things like that...



keishashadow said:


> but i need a j o b




can you pole dance?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> can you pole dance?



I can.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I can.






oh keisha...........i found a teacher for youse.......


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> oh keisha...........i found a teacher for youse.......



And I come cheap too!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Melanie230 said:


> Two of our US/IOA days US closes at 5pm.  Disney (except for AK) is open later than that.


... those are the Halloween Horror Nights dates


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> can you pole dance?





RAPstar said:


> I can.
> 
> And I come cheap too!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



Oh no!!! That's what I look like when I do it!!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



i just love the way you do cat pictures.........




a pole cat.....


----------



## Melanie230

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... those are the Halloween Horror Nights dates



Right...I was comparing that to the early closing of MK for MNSSHP.  Regardless of why they are closing...the Disney parks are open several more hours than US/IOA.  But it doesn't matter to us...however I think the point was...when US/IOA raises their prices again on tickets...those early hours may very well matter to others when deciding on where to vacation.


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>





RAPstar said:


> Oh no!!! That's what I look like when I do it!!



*Maybe,what song did ya sing at Rising Star @ CW a few years ago?Did they have a pole???

*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Maybe,what song did ya sing at Rising Star @ CW a few years ago?Did they have a pole???
> 
> *



don't tell me i missed that performance!


well, he will have to repeat it on Tuesday when i'm there.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> don't tell me i missed that performance!
> 
> 
> well, he will have to repeat it on Tuesday when i'm there.



Its a date! I made a reservation to try the new Churrascaria thingy at Latin Quarter at 7:30 before I sing, lol.


----------



## macraven

Melanie230 said:


> Right...I was comparing that to the early closing of MK for MNSSHP.  Regardless of why they are closing...the Disney parks are open several more hours than US/IOA.  But it doesn't matter to us...however I think the point was...when US/IOA raises their prices again on tickets...those early hours may very well matter to others when deciding on where to vacation.



yea, i remember you posting two pages back, " If they continue to raise their prices...we will start traveling elsewhere."



for me, even if prices increase, i'll be at UO again next year.
money won't be a factor in my decision for returning to the darkside.

if the motherland keeps increasing the rooms for the values, i'll still go but will shorten my hotel stays there and increase on the darkside.
if i am paying $127 a night at disney, i'll increase my nights and pay $139 at universal.
i'll get a lot more for my money room wise then.



no way could i stay away from universal in october........

HHN.......completely and totally addicted to it....!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Its a date! I made a reservation to try the new Churrascaria thingy at Latin Quarter at 7:30 before I sing, lol.




should i make a banner to wave when you sing?


i didn't put churrascaria on my schedule.
you'll have to let me know that night what you think of that place.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

OK, color me uninformed but what the heck is a churrascaria?????


----------



## macraven

it is the new buffet next to Latin Quarters in city walk.

steak place.

let me find the link for it.

be right back!


----------



## macraven

http://www.texasdebrazil.com/


texas de brazil steak house.


check out the link.

do locations.
do florida

see menu and background info.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> it is the new buffet next to Latin Quarters in city walk.
> 
> steak place.
> 
> let me find the link for it.
> 
> be right back!



Its upstairs inside of Latin Quarter. Its all you can eat meat (pork, lamb, top sirloin). There's also a salad buffet, but you don't go for that unless your a vegetarian


----------



## macraven

http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog...e-now-available-at-latin-quarter-in-citywalk/


----------



## macraven

there is a thread about the place in the darkside.

behind the thrills site had a great write up about the place.
i tried to google it but my system went down and now can't find that theme park article.


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2741715



this is the article i was looking for.

http://behindthethrills.com/2011/07...lando-apart-from-other-brazilian-steakhouses/


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well I'll be darned ... in all our years of going to the darkside, I never knew that it was there ... color me informed now!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well I'll be darned ... in all our years of going to the darkside, I never knew that it was there ... color me informed now!



It just opened this year, so don't feel too bad


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> It just opened this year, so don't feel too bad


Ah OK ... so I'm not going totally bonkers just yet


----------



## keishashadow

Let's all croak a very, merry






 to mac!

re the brazillian steakhouse, a trend that's been making the rounds for last few years.  If you like ohana's style of skewer serving it'd probably float ur boat.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Ah OK ... so I'm not going totally bonkers just yet



Well, I wouldn't go that far, your pretty close to totally bonkers, lol. 



keishashadow said:


> Let's all croak a very, merry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to mac!
> 
> re the brazillian steakhouse, a trend that's been making the rounds for last few years.  If you like ohana's style of skewer serving it'd probably float ur boat.



I went to Texas de Brazil for my birthday this year and liked it, and one of the reviews said it was actually better than them.....and its either there or Tchoup Chop and the Churrascaria will probably end up being cheaper, lol.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melanie230

macraven said:


> yea, i remember you posting two pages back, " If they continue to raise their prices...we will start traveling elsewhere."
> 
> 
> 
> for me, even if prices increase, i'll be at UO again next year.
> money won't be a factor in my decision for returning to the darkside.
> 
> if the motherland keeps increasing the rooms for the values, i'll still go but will shorten my hotel stays there and increase on the darkside.
> if i am paying $127 a night at disney, i'll increase my nights and pay $139 at universal.
> i'll get a lot more for my money room wise then.
> 
> 
> 
> no way could i stay away from universal in october........
> 
> HHN.......completely and totally addicted to it....!!



We can't do HHN yet.  Kids are still too young.  We don't do Disney unless they have FD.  When we stay there and pay $127 for values but get FD it is a bargain IMHO.  However I would pay (and have paid) well over $200 a night for HRH in the summer because we love it there.  We have the AP this year, and plan on visiting this October, January 2012, and July 2012.  I think we will then be done with US/IOA for a little while.  We may head to Disney in 2013 to take the grandson...he will be 3 by then.  We will always LOVE US/IOA and it will always be our theme park of choice.  DH and I plan on house hunting in Kissimee in about 7 years and moving to Kissimee in about 9 years.  He is retiring and we love it there.  We both would love to work for US/IOA and Disney.  Nothing like being retired and living in Florida and working in such fun places!  Then ticket prices will no longer be an issue for us.

Editted to add that when I posted it doesn't matter to us...I was referring to the earlier park hours...not the ticket prices.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> skool was kewl today.
> 
> didn't get an apple brab, but was offered donuts.



BETTER yet 



keishashadow said:


> mac - i thought they were modifying the chip in the new passports to make them more secure? DH & DS (of the same unfortunate name that draws unwarranted attention by TSA) *haven't had to go thru t he extra security drill when carrying the passports. We did a test last year w/DLicenses vs the passports, guess who got stuck corralling all their gear while they were searched again*.



there's your lesson learned right there...USE PASSPORTS...not licenses! 

And of course....because...... The day is all about YOU & it's gonna be a good one....






(it's hard to find cakes that say "mac" w/o it havin a big ole apple on it  )


----------



## keishashadow

Melanie230 said:


> We can't do HHN yet. Kids are still too young. We don't do Disney unless they have FD. When we stay there and pay $127 for values but get FD it is a bargain IMHO. However I would pay (and have paid) well over $200 a night for HRH in the summer because we love it there. We have the AP this year, and plan on visiting this October, January 2012, and July 2012. I think we will then be done with US/IOA for a little while. *We may head to Disney in 2013 to take the grandson*...he will be 3 by then. We will always LOVE US/IOA and it will always be our theme park of choice. DH and I plan on house hunting in Kissimee in about 7 years and moving to Kissimee in about 9 years. He is retiring and we love it there. We both would love to work for US/IOA and Disney. Nothing like being retired and living in Florida and working in such fun places! Then ticket prices will no longer be an issue for us.
> 
> Editted to add that when I posted it doesn't matter to us...I was referring to the earlier park hours...not the ticket prices.


 
grandson??? with the young kiddos in ur siggie pic no way

andy's pic reminds me of the album of wedding pics I looked @ the other day...the bride's ring was from Tiffany's (featured prominently #1 pic in the albumnever saw that before, maybe a regional thing?).  The bridesmaid's dresses & groomsmen's cumberbunds also the shade of blue.  Cake was huge & series of stacking tiffany boxes, made by 'the doctors'.  FYI it cost the same as downpayment/closing costs on 1st house i purchased with wedding probably topping the cost of the house OMG!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> grandson??? with the young kiddos in ur siggie pic no way
> 
> andy's pic reminds me of the album of wedding pics I looked @ the other day...the bride's ring was from Tiffany's (featured prominently #1 pic in the albumnever saw that before, maybe a regional thing?).  The bridesmaid's dresses & groomsmen's cumberbunds also the shade of blue.  Cake was huge & series of stacking tiffany boxes, made by 'the doctors'.  FYI it cost the same as downpayment/closing costs on 1st house i purchased with wedding probably topping the cost of the house OMG!



Its reasons like that that I'm glad I don't have to worry about getting married.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Its reasons like that that I'm glad I don't have to worry about getting married.


  never say never


----------



## bubba's mom

2 words:


destination

wedding


----------



## coastermom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAC !!! 

Just wanted to say HI !!! 

Our trip is 9 DAYS AWAY !!! OMG I am so EXCITED NOW !! 


Off to get my day moving along again .. This soccer camp for my DD at 9 AM  is killing me !! LOL 

See everyone soon !!


----------



## Melanie230

Yep...I am a granny!  LOL!  My oldest daughter is 22!!  She is married and lives in Tennessee with her husband.  (high school sweethearts)  He is a precious little bug!!!  Dontcha think?


----------



## Melanie230

Happy birthday mac!!!  Have a fabulous day!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

A special cake just for you ... since it's almost HHN time!


----------



## tink20

*H*a*p*p*y    B*i*r*t*h*d*a*y*  *M*a*c*


----------



## tink20

Melanie, your grandson is adorable


----------



## RAPstar

Any of my homies wanna help?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42315202#post42315202


----------



## damo

Happy Birthday Mac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

tink20 said:


> Melanie, your grandson is adorable


 
and he knows his way around a juice drink!

andy im there


----------



## KStarfish82

*
MAC!!!*


----------



## Melanie230

Huge favor to ask!  Anyone following the loews contest on facebook?  If so...my son's picture is on there.  If you click view entries his is the second photo title cabana boy.  Can you go to that contest and vote for his photo?  He is trying so hard to win that.  I can post the link to the contest if anyone needs it.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Melanie230

RAPstar said:


> Any of my homies wanna help?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42315202#post42315202



We are going to Disney on October 6.  Driving a rental from Hertz.  It is only $54.  Can you swing that cost to rent a car??


----------



## RAPstar

Melanie230 said:


> We are going to Disney on October 6.  Driving a rental from Hertz.  It is only $54.  Can you swing that cost to rent a car??



Maybe. It will probably be easier just getting a taxi though, since most rental places don't open till 8am and I want to be gone before then.


----------



## tink20

Melanie230 said:


> Huge favor to ask!  Anyone following the loews contest on facebook?  If so...my son's picture is on there.  If you click view entries his is the second photo title cabana boy.  Can you go to that contest and vote for his photo?  He is trying so hard to win that.  I can post the link to the contest if anyone needs it.  Thank you so much!!!



Done, good luck


----------



## Melanie230

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!  You can vote daily until Sept 8.


----------



## Melanie230

RAPstar said:


> Maybe. It will probably be easier just getting a taxi though, since most rental places don't open till 8am and I want to be gone before then.



But if you rent it the night before...you could just use it the day you are ready to leave and drop it off.  It would still be under 24 hours.


----------



## RAPstar

Melanie230 said:


> But if you rent it the night before...you could just use it the day you are ready to leave and drop it off.  It would still be under 24 hours.



I checked and a taxi is still going to be easier. Rental car places by Universal are only open till 6 or 4, and I'm doing HHN the night before. So I'd have to rent the car, either pay for parking at UO or dirve back to my hotel and find a way back to UO for HHN. With a taxi I can just call them the night before and have them pick me up and take me to Kidani. I will still be more than likely cheaper that way too (Mears extimated $27 from hotel to hotel, plus tip and rounding up for traffic or whatever, it should be right about $40 knock on wood).


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> http://www.texasdebrazil.com/
> 
> 
> texas de brazil steak house.
> 
> 
> check out the link.
> 
> do locations.
> do florida
> 
> see menu and background info.




We were toying of going somewhere for Christmas.  I think you guys just helped in our decision.  We just LOVE Brazilian steak houses.   Food...food....and more food....yumm

DD's one goal was to finish the CC season without injury or surgery and I got a call from her telling me that she fell off the trail and pulled something really bad.  Sigh...1st race is next week


----------



## Melanie230

GOOD MORNING!!!  Anyone for a cup of coffee today?


----------



## coastermom

YEAH COFFEE !! 


So I need prayers again guys for this trip !! I think it will be the death of me this trip !! So this storm is suppose to hit FLORIDA on FRIDAY as a hurricane ... We fly down on SUNDAY !! Please pray for us to get there on Sunday and let this kid enjoy her week !! She is so excited for it and I dont want it ruined by MOTHER NATURE !! .... It never hurts to ask for help !! 


ONE WEEK TO GO !! we are so excited here and now a little nervous !! 

Hope everyone has a great SUNDAY ... I will be on some coasters here till the afternoon storms hit ... Six Flags Great Adventure here we come !!


----------



## Melanie230

I think you will be fine.  My brother went down one year and drove through an active Hurricane.  The next day...sunny skies!  If you guys are headed down Sunday and it hits Friday...you should be golden.  We live in NC and the hurricanes hit us a lot.  They last a few hours then it is sunny skies!


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> YEAH COFFEE !!
> 
> 
> So I need prayers again guys for this trip !! I think it will be the death of me this trip !! So this storm is suppose to hit FLORIDA on FRIDAY as a hurricane ... We fly down on SUNDAY !! Please pray for us to get there on Sunday and let this kid enjoy her week !! She is so excited for it and I dont want it ruined by MOTHER NATURE !! .... It never hurts to ask for help !!
> 
> 
> ONE WEEK TO GO !! we are so excited here and now a little nervous !!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great SUNDAY ... I will be on some coasters here till the afternoon storms hit ... Six Flags Great Adventure here we come !!


 
any chance you can switch the flight to Saturday evening?  Not sure if ur ME or driving a car but even if u could book something near MCO & grab bus the next day.  You could even book 1 night @ a value.  Otherwise, I've heard that others have changed their plans & come in a day earlier than printed on their luggage tags.  All u need to do is not affix the ME tags & just grab ur bags once u hit MCO & self carry to bus. 

You're correct if weather conditions are bad air traffic will cease.  I've driven down thru tail end of hurricane, we drive thru rural VA before we hit I-95.  The storm was supposed to be gone, apparantly, it lingered just a bit longer than it was supposed to, sky suddenly turned black mid-day and I nearly hit a fence i couldn't see pulling over (and the horses behind it).  Must've been sudden or the owner would've had them secured i'd think.

Anyway,  sent to you!!!!!!  ps did i miss a conclusion to the BB playoff saga?

Melanie - my youngest works @ starbucks.  He was required to develop his skills in latte art (he went with a squiggle & called it a day lol) The regular customers demand it, but i guess if you're paying $5 for a cup of coffee daily you expect a wow factor and too bad for those waiting in line behind you.

i'm in canning/baking mode today, wish i was on a coaster.


----------



## Melanie230

Hey...My Facebook homies following the  Loews contest!!  Can you send me another vote???  My son is on the first page titled Cabana Boy!


----------



## coastermom

keishashadow said:


> any chance you can switch the flight to Saturday evening?  Not sure if ur ME or driving a car but even if u could book something near MCO & grab bus the next day.  You could even book 1 night @ a value.  Otherwise, I've heard that others have changed their plans & come in a day earlier than printed on their luggage tags.  All u need to do is not affix the ME tags & just grab ur bags once u hit MCO & self carry to bus.
> 
> You're correct if weather conditions are bad air traffic will cease.  I've driven down thru tail end of hurricane, we drive thru rural VA before we hit I-95.  The storm was supposed to be gone, apparantly, it lingered just a bit longer than it was supposed to, sky suddenly turned black mid-day and I nearly hit a fence i couldn't see pulling over (and the horses behind it).  Must've been sudden or the owner would've had them secured i'd think.
> 
> Anyway,  sent to you!!!!!!  ps did i miss a conclusion to the BB playoff saga?
> 
> Melanie - my youngest works @ starbucks.  He was required to develop his skills in latte art (he went with a squiggle & called it a day lol) The regular customers demand it, but i guess if you're paying $5 for a cup of coffee daily you expect a wow factor and too bad for those waiting in line behind you.
> 
> i'm in canning/baking mode today, wish i was on a coaster.



Cant do Saturday night and if it hits as long as we get there Sunday I dont really care !! LOL .. I just wish it would head in another direction altogether !! 

The Baseball saga is over .. The team went to the semi finals and lost 4 of 5 games .. they are home but in the words of the mother NOT HAPPY about it .. I was like really they lost 4 of 5 games   they dont really belong going any futher .. My husband says they DRANK THE KOOLAID Thinking they were going sll the way like they were some GODS OF BASEBALL !!   LOL WE are just happy they are home and there is no drama for us .. If they want to sulk then go right at it !! 

WE went to six flags and after about 10 rides the sky opened up and the rain came !! We left in a break between storms as the sky was angry LOL Lots of thunder and lightning !! The power even went out there for like two mins. 

Off to try to get something done tonight as I am sitting here doing this and really should be doing this  lol


----------



## bubba's mom

2011 trip report started....link in sig ('11)


----------



## keishashadow

nothing like a new & improved  barb TR to start the week.  I've never really noticed the links to ur TRs in sig duh, very cool!  wish i was smrt and knew how to do that.

Baseball Godssounds like a bad bravo reality show


----------



## coastermom

Baseball Godssounds like a bad bravo reality show[/QUOTE]


 It really does !! 


MORNING ALL  !! off to get the middle one soccer ... all week long UGH I need this trip to WDW !! 

Little one is still sleeping and the big one is off to see her friend leave for college there is lots of  crying and sad ness here for her friends that are leaving ... not a good time !! Thus mommy going to WDW with sister is a great thing for the MOMMY !! 

Hope everyone has a great day !! 

NOT WATCHING THE WEATHER TILL SATURDAY and WE ARE PRAYING TO OUR ANGEL ...THAT THE FLIGHT IS ALL GOOD TO GO SUNDAY MORNING !!! 

Be Back later !!


----------



## Melanie230

I think you will be fine!!  You will go and have a wonderful trip!  Sending good vibes to you and your family!  Can't wait to hear about your trip!


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom hmm, wonder if i can sneak in a trip to 'anywhere' this weekend hope to avoid waterworks when i deposit youngest @ school on Thursday.

fyi did just see the current storm projections on TWC, it might skip FLA entirely & land near hilton head area.


----------



## macraven

had my pot of coffee.

i'm awake now.........


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hey guys!!! Happy Bday's to the ones I've missed and safe travels to those heading out on trips 

The hubs and I are drooling over HHN this year. What is everyone's opinion? I think it will be better than last years. We're pretty certain we won't be going this year, you know that dang funding thing  but at least I know soe of you will post incredible TRs that I can enjoy.

We're in the process of getting some backyard work done. New fence, dog kennel, porch work... etc. I'm sure I'll have tons of hilarious tales for everyone.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just popping in to say ...


----------



## RAPstar

Happy birfday, Todd!!


----------



## keishashadow

August is a busy month around here


----------



## Metro West

Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Birthday Metro!!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Melanie230

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Metro West

Thanks again!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Day one of putting up our new fence....

The chimps next door have apparently never seen anyone get a new fence before so they have been running in circles making all sorts if chimp noise. 

I don't know if I am curious about tomorrow and the following day or if I need to call in a zoo keeper to calm the chips.


----------



## minniejack

SharkyGoddess said:


> Day one of putting up our new fence....
> 
> The chimps next door have apparently never seen anyone get a new fence before so they have been running in circles making all sorts if chimp noise.
> 
> I don't know if I am curious about tomorrow and the following day or if I need to call in a zoo keeper to calm the chips.



  I must have the same chimps next door.  When we moved our bushes to our property line, they asked the contractor why did we do that?   And she asked him 3 months after the fact.  lol.....


----------



## macraven

you homies are lucky you have chimps next door.
we have pit bulls.......


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> you homies are lucky you have chimps next door.
> we have pit bulls.......



I'll trade you the pitbulls for the chimps 

These chimps aren't trained. They soil everything, smoke their bananas and have ill mannered offspring. Trust me, you don't want 'em!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

minniejack said:


> I must have the same chimps next door.  When we moved our bushes to our property line, they asked the contractor why did we do that?   And she asked him 3 months after the fact.  lol.....



Oh you poor soul! I do not wish chimps on anyone. Especially ignorant rabid ones


----------



## Melanie230

Good Tuesday Morning!  I hope everyone has a great Tuesday!  Kids are off to school, and I am headed out for my errands.  We have finally gotten under the 6 week mark.  Time to start preparing for the trip!!!  SO EXCITED!!


----------



## keishashadow

SharkyGoddess said:


> Day one of putting up our new fence....
> 
> The chimps next door have apparently never seen anyone get a new fence before so they have been running in circles making all sorts if chimp noise.
> 
> I don't know if I am curious about tomorrow and the following day or if I need to call in a zoo keeper to calm the chips.


 
protect the nanners


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, I feel terrible. The past 2 nights I keep waking up in the middle of the night and feel like I haven't slept at all the next day. Plus I have a cyst on my bottom and it hurts to sit. Went to one of those convenience clinics and got a prescription for antibiotics, so hopefully it won't be there long. 

But I only have 40 days till my trip, so I should be getting Disney documents in the mail soon, hopefully. Always look for the silver lining, lol.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I'll trade you the pitbulls for the chimps
> 
> These chimps aren't trained. They soil everything, smoke their bananas and have ill mannered offspring. Trust me, you don't want 'em!



i hear ya.

our pit bulls next door smoke "bananas" also.


----------



## Melanie230

Ummm....ANYONE FEEL THAT EARTHQUAKE????  SCARY!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

SharkyGoddess said:


> The chimps next door have apparently never seen anyone get a new fence before so they have been running in circles making all sorts if chimp noise.





SharkyGoddess said:


> These chimps aren't trained. They soil everything, smoke their bananas and have ill mannered offspring. Trust me, you don't want 'em!


 ...  This is what I pictured when I read your post








Melanie230 said:


> Ummm....ANYONE FEEL THAT EARTHQUAKE????  SCARY!!!


nothing here ...


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Sorry for being so late but Happy Birthday to those who had them in the past few days *


----------



## macraven

yea mel, i heard about the earthquake soon after it hit.

still trying to contact family members that are in that area.


----------



## Melanie230

macraven said:


> yea mel, i heard about the earthquake soon after it hit.
> 
> still trying to contact family members that are in that area.



Cell service in our area is just about restored.  It isn't great, goes in and out.  It was quite the jolt today.  I must say...I prefer hurricanes over earthquakes ANYDAY.


----------



## KStarfish82

I felt the earthquake here in NY!

I was on the beach and my chair started to sway side to side. My friend who was sitting next to me says, "are you moving?" and I'm like "yea!!!"

It was minor here but some people took it really seriously.  My neighbor's coworker is a therapist and actually ran down 10 flights of stairs when they felt the quake, leaving their patient and all.  Its kinda comical picturing it, but I found out that the same therapist watched the WTC towers fall from the same floor of their office building on 9/11.


----------



## coastermom

OK so I missed the earthquake !! Took my son to Dorney Park in PA and we were on rides at 2 PM in the water park and did not feel a thing !! LOL 

SO super nervous we are going to have to cancel our sweet 16 trip ... Stupid Hurricane is suppose to hit here in NY/NJ on Sunday and guess who is suppose to leave from Newark NJ sunday morning at 11:30 ??? ME !!! UGH  

Not sure what to do here !! I dont even know if we can change it there is no information on the air lines web site yet and I have to get the other people to be able to go on Saturday maybe so stressed why is nothing easy here ?? Poor daughter is in tears here !


----------



## Melanie230

Here is what I have found.  I think you may have a slight flight delay, but you should be ok.  The hurricane EVEN IF it hits on time will have downgraded significantly by the time it hits you guys.  I used to work for Midway airlines and unless the winds are just too high and sustained...you should get out.  I really think you will make it.


----------



## keishashadow

DIL who works on the upper floor of a 100+ y.o. building said everybody could fill the whole office move/lights sway, etc.  Earthquake was last thing most initially considered to be the cause here, given the state of the world.  They evacuated many bldgs in downtown & inspected for safety.  A good idea imo as they weren't built to current specs.  I was just glad that the local nuke plant didn't have an issue.  Most of our area is undermined and it's not unusual to see random sinkholes pop up, big enough to swallow up a car or two.

mac did u make contact, did hear the east coast phone lines were jammed

cm - 

andy - ouch, better now than during ur trip i guess, i'm going thru a course of antibiotics myself and not too thrilled i have to stay out of sun during waning days of summer.

need to finish packing up DS & head to $ store for another trip, apparently gremlins made off with a box of supplies


----------



## minniejack

me, DS and DD were all in the same room and only DS felt it.  I think he felt me stomping around yelling about paint on the wall paper 

DD was eating a DC cupcake at the time and she feels connected since she was just at camp there

I was worried about all of the miners in and around that area.  DH said he didn't feel a thing and he was in an old area of the mine at the time.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> mac did u make contact, did hear the east coast phone lines were jammed
> 
> cm -
> 
> andy - ouch, better now than during ur trip i guess, i'm going thru a course of antibiotics myself and not too thrilled i have to stay out of sun during waning days of summer.
> 
> need to finish packing up DS & head to $ store for another trip, apparently gremlins made off with a box of supplies




thankfully i did make contact at 2:40 this morning.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> thankfully i did make contact at 2:40 this morning.



thank goodness!

now you can ketchup on trippie


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> thank goodness!
> 
> now you can ketchup on trippie



i already started reading it......



from what i have read on here and other dis threads, many peeps have never experienced an earthquake.

where i lived and grew up in the mid west, we had tremors all the time.
some were a lot stronger where our dishes would fall out of the cabinet.
sometimes just a wave motion when you walked or sat.
most of the time you would not know there was a tremor.

one time we didn't feel it but our neighbor across the street did.
when it hit, their house collapsed into a sink hole...
that we did notice.......

the epi center for the new madrid line is very near Cairo illinois.


madrid fault line


About The New Madrid Fault

THE NEW MADRID FAULT SYSTEM EXTENDS 120 MILES SOUTHWARD from the area of Charleston, Missouri, and Cairo, Illinois, through New Madrid and Caruthersville, following Interstate 55 to Blytheville and on down to Marked Tree, Arkansas. It crosses five state lines and cuts across the Mississippi River in three places and the Ohio River in two places.

THE FAULT IS ACTIVE, AVERAGING MORE THAN 200 MEASURED EVENTS per YEAR (1.0 or more on the Richter scale), about *20 per month*. Tremors large enough to be felt (2.5 - 3.0 on the Richter scale) are noted annually. Every 18 months the fault releases a shock of 4.0 or more, capable of local minor damage. The most recent registering 4.3 along the New Madrid Fault on Thanksgiving evening, 1996, which was felt by citizens in the states of Missouri, Arkansas, Tennessee and Kentucky, Illinois and Mississippi. Magnitudes of 5.0 or greater occurring about once per decade, can do significant damage, and be felt in several states.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i already started reading it......
> 
> 
> 
> from what i have read on here and other dis threads, many peeps have never experienced an earthquake.
> 
> where i lived and grew up in the mid west, we had tremors all the time.
> some were a lot stronger where our dishes would fall out of the cabinet.
> sometimes just a wave motion when you walked or sat.
> most of the time you would not know there was a tremor.
> 
> one time we didn't feel it but our neighbor across the street did.
> when it hit, their house collapsed into a sink hole...
> that we did notice.......
> 
> the epi center for the new madrid line is very near Cairo illinois.
> 
> 
> madrid fault line
> 
> 
> About The New Madrid Fault
> 
> THE NEW MADRID FAULT SYSTEM EXTENDS 120 MILES SOUTHWARD from the area of Charleston, Missouri, and Cairo, Illinois, through New Madrid and Caruthersville, following Interstate 55 to Blytheville and on down to Marked Tree, Arkansas. It crosses five state lines and cuts across the Mississippi River in three places and the Ohio River in two places.
> 
> THE FAULT IS ACTIVE, AVERAGING MORE THAN 200 MEASURED EVENTS per YEAR (1.0 or more on the Richter scale), about *20 per month*. Tremors large enough to be felt (2.5 - 3.0 on the Richter scale) are noted annually. Every 18 months the fault releases a shock of 4.0 or more, capable of local minor damage. The most recent registering 4.3 along the New Madrid Fault on Thanksgiving evening, 1996, which was felt by citizens in the states of Missouri, Arkansas, Tennessee and Kentucky, Illinois and Mississippi. Magnitudes of 5.0 or greater occurring about once per decade, can do significant damage, and be felt in several states.



I didn't know you knew...you didn't post like u usually do  (unless my blonde self missed it?)

I felt a quake here back in '93.  We lived in our apt. at the time which was 2nd & 3 floor of building (not apt building...private building w/ business on 1st floor)  Anyhow, was sitting on sofa watching tv and the sofa started swaying side to side.  I was like "wth?..."  Then heard it was a quake...nearer to Reading I think? (I was living down in the town I work in)   My Mom called this morning and thot the cat was scratching at her chair.  No cat..couldn't figure out what was up.   Then she heard about the quake and figured it out.

I'm glad your family is all a-okay!  ANYTHING else you can prepare for...a quake you just can't


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> I didn't know you knew...you didn't post like u usually do  (unless my blonde self missed it?)



i haven't been able to be on the computer very much the last 2 weeks.
went out of town for a few days 2 weeks back and have been tied up with the parental units.


----------



## RAPstar

Morning all!


----------



## macraven

how's your butt today andy?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> how's your butt today andy?



Much better!  They said to try and keep heat on it to help it drain (hard to do at work), so I took a hot bath last night. I think they also gave me a pain killer so that helps. I started the antibotics last night


----------



## Mad Hattered

We have felt a quake or two in my lifetime here in St Louis.  Mac pretty much explained the fault that we live on.  

Here are a few pics of the new camper set up from last week.  We are also going back to that same park for the Labor day holiday...


----------



## RAPstar

Nice camper, MH!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> the epi center for the new madrid line is very near Cairo illinois.
> 
> madrid fault line
> 
> 
> About The New Madrid Fault
> 
> THE NEW MADRID FAULT SYSTEM EXTENDS 120 MILES SOUTHWARD from the area of Charleston, Missouri, and Cairo, Illinois, through New Madrid and Caruthersville, following Interstate 55 to Blytheville and on down to Marked Tree, Arkansas. It crosses five state lines and cuts across the Mississippi River in three places and the Ohio River in two places.
> 
> THE FAULT IS ACTIVE, AVERAGING MORE THAN 200 MEASURED EVENTS per YEAR (1.0 or more on the Richter scale), about *20 per month*. Tremors large enough to be felt (2.5 - 3.0 on the Richter scale) are noted annually. Every 18 months the fault releases a shock of 4.0 or more, capable of local minor damage. The most recent registering 4.3 along the New Madrid Fault on Thanksgiving evening, 1996, which was felt by citizens in the states of Missouri, Arkansas, Tennessee and Kentucky, Illinois and Mississippi. Magnitudes of 5.0 or greater occurring about once per decade, can do significant damage, and be felt in several states.



I did not know about that fault line ... thank you Ms. Teacher for the lesson


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


>


Me thinks those lights on the awning look like the electrified, terrified pumpkin lights you can buy at Wal-mart during a certain time of year


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Me thinks those lights on the awning look like the electrified, terrified pumpkin lights you can buy at Wal-mart during a certain time of year



Mr Hatter is a halloween boy............
of course the pumpkins are angry....


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Me thinks those lights on the awning look like the electrified, terrified pumpkin lights you can buy at Wal-mart during a certain time of year





Yeah.....and they don't play the Halloween theme music at all either


----------



## macraven

Mr Mad, the pics of your camper need another viewing.......

it looks awesome!!!


sleeping over the cab gives you a good view.


i know you'll enjoy taking that baby out all the time now...


btw, do the cats like it?
you do bring them with youse don't you.....?





Mad Hattered said:


> We have felt a quake or two in my lifetime here in St Louis.  Mac pretty much explained the fault that we live on.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the new camper set up from last week.  We are also going back to that same park for the Labor day holiday...


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> how's your butt today andy?



erm....what have I missed or is it better no tae ask ??


Hey Youse, wanted to make sure all ma homies were safe after the funky weather and quakes youse are havin.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Mac, we don't have a bed above the cab.  We have an entertainment center with a 25" tv and dvd player.  There is a single bed that can pull out in front of the TV in case of emergency but I don't plan on using that.  It has a walk around queen bed in the back of it.

I will go out right now and take some pics of the inside and post them later tonight.


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK, here are some pics of the inside.  We feel like the Jeffersons since we left the tent life behind. 

This is entering the door...






Looking toward the front...
















Looking back towards the bathroom/bedroom...











The bathroom...











The bedroom.  Dana is upset that the sheets and bedspread are not on but they are being cleaned...notice the vintage Mickey nightlight that came with camper 











Not too shabby if I say so myself.  We got this thing for a steal!!  Put it this way, it was $11,000 less than my Dodge Stratus!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

MH - that's one spiffy camper if I do say so


----------



## coastermom

OK here is what I got from the air line as I was trying to figure out the size of my daughters carry on ..   ".The maximum combined linear measurement (L + W + H) of the carry-on bag is 45 inches (115 cm)up to 14 in x 9 in x 22 in. The maximum weight of the carry-on bag is 40 pounds (18 kg)." or so how do I measure the COMBINED LINEAR MEASUREMENT ?? I am so confused .. Does the bag have to be 14x9x22 when I measure with my measuring tape ? She has a duffle bag from Brookstone and wants to use that as her luggage so how do I know if it is too big ? 

Ok now on to figure out how to get another night at the BC and change my flight so I can get to this dam vacation !! Sunday is not going to work leaving from NJ so now we try to get out on Saturday !


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

coastermom said:


> OK here is what I got from the air line as I was trying to figure out the size of my daughters carry on ..   ".The maximum combined linear measurement (L + W + H) of the carry-on bag is 45 inches (115 cm)up to 14 in x 9 in x 22 in. The maximum weight of the carry-on bag is 40 pounds (18 kg)." or so how do I measure the COMBINED LINEAR MEASUREMENT ?? I am so confused .. Does the bag have to be 14x9x22 when I measure with my measuring tape ? She has a duffle bag from Brookstone and wants to use that as her luggage so how do I know if it is too big ?
> 
> Ok now on to figure out how to get another night at the BC and change my flight so I can get to this dam vacation !! Sunday is not going to work leaving from NJ so now we try to get out on Saturday !


Measure the length, the height and the width of the duffle bag - it should add up to less than 45 inches.  *However*, if the duffle bag is longer than 22 inches, or wider than 14 inches, or more than 9 inches high, it will be too big to fit in the overhead compartment and will most likely have to be checked rather than used as a carry-on.


----------



## coastermom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Measure the length, the height and the width of the duffle bag - it should add up to less than 45 inches.  *However*, if the duffle bag is longer than 22 inches, or wider than 14 inches, or more than 9 inches high, it will be too big to fit in the overhead compartment and will most likely have to be checked rather than used as a carry-on.



THANK YOU !!! You know I am not a plane person when this question is asked ! LOL ... Now on to see if we can escape the storm and get to Disney before she hits here !! Not sure if this is going to even happen now !! SO STRESSED this is way too much more money for me to even think of spending !!


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> erm....what have I missed or is it better no tae ask ??
> 
> 
> Hey Youse, wanted to make sure all ma homies were safe after the funky weather and quakes youse are havin.



Hey youse,great seeing ya posting here ah.How youse been?



Mad Hattered said:


> OK, here are some pics of the inside.  We feel like the Jeffersons since we left the tent life behind.
> 
> This is entering the door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking toward the front...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the bathroom/bedroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bathroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bedroom.  Dana is upset that the sheets and bedspread are not on but they are being cleaned...notice the vintage Mickey nightlight that came with camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too shabby if I say so myself.  We got this thing for a steal!!  Put it this way, it was $11,000 less than my Dodge Stratus!



*And my DW is mad at me cause we still tent it..It's like getting back to nature to me and kids.I say that with a missing,EMPTEY NEST SYNDROM!

Now I gotta rethink the camping thing with DW.If she sees this,I'll be indebt for longer then I can pay for it.....

Great looking rig though MH!!*


----------



## macraven

mr mad, your new home on wheels is AWESOME.....


but, where are you keeping the litter box?



*scotlass*, we have missed youse........!


----------



## marciemi

Son just shared this. Thought you guys might appreciate it. Or maybe not!  

http://i.imgur.com/DLBwa.png

Edited to add - Oops, sorry about the language - I honestly didn't even notice - guess that's what happens when you have three teen boys.  Don't click the link if you're offended by non-DIS-friendly language!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Son just shared this. Thought you guys might appreciate it. Or maybe not!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DLBwa.png



marci, good to see youse here.
wanna play a hand of old maid with me?
going on 2:00 and i have insomnia....



well, i read the cartoon.
did you notice the F bomb in it?

that's okay, i laughed when i saw it.
kind of made the cartoon real, if you know what i mean...


how's the boys doing?


----------



## marciemi

"Boys" is doing well - just not for the most part HERE!  Matt completed jump school (and had a blast):






And also Global Engagement and Survival Training:






Stephen left last weekend for Boston and MIT - out in Rhode Island actually this week for NROTC "Indoc" (mini basic training).  A pic of him in his dorm room Saturday:






Which actually looks like this on the outside (it was voted one of the top 10 "coolest" dorms in the country this year):






Meanwhile, if I didn't tell you guys, Royce accepted a job with Amazon.com in Indianapolis and moved down there around 2 weeks ago.  Plan is for Eric and I to finish out this year of HS here for him so we've been super busy with college applications once again.  Yes, he's technically going to be a junior, but he's just going to try to see where he can get in this year.  Got a 36 on his ACT in June and has a 4.0 and 7 AP's already after sophomore year so we'll hope for the best.  The school will allow him to graduate a year early so that's not an issue (since he's been taking classes at the HS since 6th grade and had enough credits to graduate last year!).  We'll see what happens!  Also been working really hard toward getting the house on the market (which happened a few weeks ago) and to keep it clean daily!

But the house seems awfully quiet these days!


----------



## RAPstar

Morning all!

Marcie: seems like you're raising 3 genisues there, lol. Congrats on you DH's new job (I love Amazon, BTW. I do almost all my non-grocery shopping there, lol). 

Today is pay day!!! Only 2 more pay days after this till I'm in Florida (and one while I'm there, haha!). I can't wait for this trip!!


----------



## minniejack

MH, gonna let me borrow for the Jamboree in The Hills next year?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20NbefO8C2c

about a minute in is where you might be telling me yes....


----------



## tink20

RAPstar said:


> Marcie: seems like you're raising 3 genisues there, lol. Congrats on you DH's new job (I love Amazon, BTW. I do almost all my non-grocery shopping there, lol).



That's exactly what I was thinking, you must be so proud of them marci.  Congrats on DH finding a job.

Just stopped in to say Hi to everyone, and hope everyone stays safe in the upcoming weather this weekend.  ttfn


----------



## macraven

marcie, i remember seeing your boys when they were 'littles'....
well, kind of as they were a lot younger then.....

proud mommies should be about to brag about their kids all they want!!

i enjoy hearing about how they are progressing in life and accomplishing many great things.



i would not mind living in/around indianopolis.
i liked it there.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> MH, gonna let me borrow for the Jamboree in The Hills next year?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20NbefO8C2c
> 
> about a minute in is where you might be telling me yes....



*GO JOE...........*
kewl video.


----------



## Mad Hattered

WOOHOO.  Just booked an impromptu trip to Disney for 9-10 thru 9-15.  Our friends have been hounding us to show them and their kids around Disney since they have never been.  Yesterday we got an offer to stay here for $33/ night.  Dana just came back and told me to book the trip.  She didn't have to tell me twice!! 

Wyndam Star Island


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> WOOHOO.  Just booked an impromptu trip to Disney for 9-10 thru 9-15.  Our friends have been hounding us to show them and their kids around Disney since they have never been.  Yesterday we got an offer to stay here for $33/ night.  Dana just came back and told me to book the trip.  She didn't have to tell me twice!!
> 
> Wyndam Star Island



Wow that is beautiful and a beyond fantabulous deal?  What's the catch?


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> WOOHOO.  Just booked an impromptu trip to Disney for 9-10 thru 9-15.  Our friends have been hounding us to show them and their kids around Disney since they have never been.  Yesterday we got an offer to stay here for $33/ night.  Dana just came back and told me to book the trip.  She didn't have to tell me twice!!
> 
> Wyndam Star Island





minniejack said:


> Wow that is beautiful and a beyond fantabulous deal?  What's the catch?



*For $33 a night?How many timeshare presentation ya gotta sit thru for that $????*


----------



## donaldduck352

*I just want too say to all the homies living in Irene's path,PLEASE take actoin now to protect family and property.This hurricane is going to hit HARD when it travels through the Outer Banks and the mid-atlantic states.

Nothing but thoughts and prayers for the people this will effect!!!*


----------



## coastermom

Ok so I broke the bank and am leaving two days early for our trip to WDW !! 

WE are staying at the Beach Club for the extra two days but will not have the dining plan or tickets to the park but we will enjoy great times at the pool !!! 

Looking forward to the escape but am very sad to leave my DH and other kids home for a week even more now that the storm is approaching !!  

Hope everyone is safe and sound for the remainder of Irene !! 

Will post a report upon our return !!


----------



## Melanie230

donaldduck352 said:


> *I just want too say to all the homies living in Irene's path,PLEASE take actoin now to protect family and property.This hurricane is going to hit HARD when it travels through the Outer Banks and the mid-atlantic states.
> 
> Nothing but thoughts and prayers for the people this will effect!!!*



Thanks Donald...we are getting ready.  Patio furniture is secure, grill is secure, going to head to the grocery tomorrow.  We live here: (see dark line)






So it will be quite windy here and probably have some nasty storms.  Hurricane Fran (1996) just destroyed our area.  So we will be prepared this time!


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *For $33 a night?How many timeshare presentation ya gotta sit thru for that $????*



Absolutely none!

http://www.travelzoo.com/hotels/orlando/-33-Orlando-1-Bedroom-Suite-near-Disney-70-Off-1086108/

You can go to the site and read the fine print (did that).  Nope...been there, done that.  I usually don't say no a lot.....but after one of those experiences you learn to. Here are the terms and conditions...

_Deposit Policy
Your credit card will be charged the total cost of your reservation at time of booking. No reservation is guaranteed until full payment is received.

Cancellation Policy
Except for Holidays and Special Events, reservations may be cancelled without penalty up until 11:59 p.m. three (3) days prior to arrival Reservations cancelled less than three (3) days from the day of arrival will be charged a cancellation fee equal to one nights stay plus tax. No Shows and early departures will not receive any refunds. (forfeit 100% balance.) Reservations for Holidays/Special Events as identified at the time of your reservation may be cancelled up until 11:59 p.m. thirty (30) days prior to arrival. Reservations for Holidays and Special Events cancelled less than thirty (30) days prior to arrival will not be entitled to any refunds.

_


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> MH, gonna let me borrow for the Jamboree in The Hills next year?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20NbefO8C2c
> 
> about a minute in is where you might be telling me yes....



Uhhhhhhh....sure.  Just promise me you'll not shave your legs for a week and make money by selling grilled cheese.  Oh yeah....and don't use our oven!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> Absolutely none!
> 
> http://www.travelzoo.com/hotels/orlando/-33-Orlando-1-Bedroom-Suite-near-Disney-70-Off-1086108/
> 
> You can go to the site and read the fine print (did that).  Nope...been there, done that.  I usually don't say no a lot.....but after one of those experiences you learn to. Here are the terms and conditions...
> 
> _Deposit Policy
> Your credit card will be charged the total cost of your reservation at time of booking. No reservation is guaranteed until full payment is received.
> 
> Cancellation Policy
> Except for Holidays and Special Events, reservations may be cancelled without penalty up until 11:59 p.m. three (3) days prior to arrival Reservations cancelled less than three (3) days from the day of arrival will be charged a cancellation fee equal to one nights stay plus tax. No Shows and early departures will not receive any refunds. (forfeit 100% balance.) Reservations for Holidays/Special Events as identified at the time of your reservation may be cancelled up until 11:59 p.m. thirty (30) days prior to arrival. Reservations for Holidays and Special Events cancelled less than thirty (30) days prior to arrival will not be entitled to any refunds.
> 
> _


awesome deal ...  ... and glad you are able to cancel up to 3 days before you arrive with no penalty!  I had visions of another Robbie room deal gone bad


----------



## KStarfish82

So they have begun the evacuations on a few of our barrier islands here.  They are now asking people to consider leaving the south shore areas on Long Island.  

I got a message on my answering machine that my area should start seeking out more inland shelter.....went from exciting to actually scary in just a few moments.






We are in the "extreme"...

CoasterMom - glad you are getting out early!


----------



## Mad Hattered

KStarfish82 said:


> So they have begun the evacuations on a few of our barrier islands here.  They are now asking people to consider leaving the south shore areas on Long Island.
> 
> I got a message on my answering machine that my area should start seeking out more inland shelter.....went from exciting to actually scary in just a few moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the "extreme"...
> 
> CoasterMom - glad you are getting out early!



This is all getting pretty insane.  I just heard on a weather station what a category 2 will be like on a building higher than 25 floors.  At that height it will be measured as a category 3.  It hasn't hit NYC at that level since 1893.  With luck it will slide East and be just a reminder of how powerful Mother Nature is.  My relatives in Homestead got a big dose of reality when they got slammed by Andrew.

I wish all of those in the path of this thing the best thoughts and hope I can give.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> awesome deal ...  ... and glad you are able to cancel up to 3 days before you arrive with no penalty!  I had visions of another Robbie room deal gone bad


----------



## macraven

that storm is bad.

don't know where everyone will go that are on the east coast when they are told to evacuate.

one of my sons is to fly back into reagan on sunday.
don't know what will happen to that at this point.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> awesome deal ...  ... and glad you are able to cancel up to 3 days before you arrive with no penalty!  I had visions of another Robbie room deal gone bad



Hmmmm....you know...I just did a little research on TA.  I'm thinking I may have to take a look at other accomodations.  Sheesh! The only thing that would make me feel worse right now was if I was wearing Sex Panther.


----------



## macraven




----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> that storm is bad.
> 
> one of my sons is to fly back into reagan on sunday.
> don't know what will happen to that at this point.



He won't get out Sunday.  He needs to either leave early or stay put later.

They are already canceling trains for the weekend and such.

NJ shores are being evac'd.  Can I just say I'm glad to live on a mountain...even tho we'll get wind and rain...not on the coast...whew!


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Uhhhhhhh....sure.  Just promise me you'll not shave your legs for a week and make money by selling grilled cheese.  Oh yeah....and don't use our oven!!


----------



## macraven

i woke up this morning wanting to have a grilled cheese sandwich.






kfish, where are you now, did you leave town yet?


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> i woke up this morning wanting to have a grilled cheese sandwich.
> 
> kfish, where are you now, did you leave town yet?



No, I don't think we will have to leave...we will move the cars up North though.  Some businesses have boarded up their windows....its getting very eerie right now because the weather is so calm.

Going to go move some of the porch furniture and secure some things down.

Catch you all later!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> awesome deal ...  ... and glad you are able to cancel up to 3 days before you arrive with no penalty!  I had visions of another Robbie room deal gone bad





macraven said:


>



Thank you ever so much for reminding me of my bad luck.


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> Ok so I broke the bank and am leaving two days early for our trip to WDW !!
> 
> WE are staying at the Beach Club for the extra two days but will not have the dining plan or tickets to the park but we will enjoy great times at the pool !!!
> 
> Looking forward to the escape but am very sad to leave my DH and other kids home for a week even more now that the storm is approaching !!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and sound for the remainder of Irene !!
> 
> Will post a report upon our return !!


 
enjoy, glad it worked out for u



Mad Hattered said:


> Hmmmm....you know...I just did a little research on TA. I'm thinking I may have to take a look at other accomodations. Sheesh! The* only thing that would make me feel worse right now was if I was wearing Sex Panther*.


 i
d like to think i missed something.  I did see the hidden mickey in he electrical socket aboard ur sweeeet ride. cool  tent camping is a ton of fun, but my back doesn't miss it a bit.

don't be afraid of priceline in Orlando,especially if bidding on the resorts as it's really easy to use the zones/info on betterbidding to narrow down & rebid.  I'm happy w/my score @ Hyatt Grand Cypress, would've been good with any of them including the DTD hilton for price i paid.  Confess it did take me several hours to figure out the methodology but plan on doing it again in the future when I can't get right DVC accommodations.

marci congrats on all the good newsMy youngests was deposited yesterday.  Found out yesterday I have to provide copies of dental xrays to army & possible DNA sample.  IMO no need since he's just taking a military science class vs full ROTC commitment for scholarship.

middle DS was thrilled to go for training to the beach on Wednesday, now he can't wait to leave Deleware on Sunday w/the storm heading north & all.

good weekend all


----------



## bubba's mom

janet...i sent u email... DE beaches are under mandatory evacuation


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> janet...i sent u email... DE beaches are under mandatory evacuation


 
oh noooos

TU


----------



## Melanie230

Clouds are rolling in today.  No sun, no wind.  Blah day...baseball games are cancelled tomorrow.  We have been asked to secure yard items and prepare for power outages.  We are expecting around 2 to 3 inches of rain and 50 mph sustained winds.  We have done this before, but this big girl is sort of scary.  My poor husband is a police officer and will be at work tomorrow.  Going to be a busy day for him tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> No, I don't think we will have to leave...we will move the cars up North though.  Some businesses have boarded up their windows....its getting very eerie right now because the weather is so calm.
> 
> Going to go move some of the porch furniture and secure some things down.
> 
> Catch you all later!



i am guessing you didn't go to skool today..........





RAPstar said:


> Thank you ever so much for reminding me of my bad luck.



andy, i have never met a homie that changes ressies so frequently .....
but, i know that is a gift. 


brab, son in chgo and he will be getting out on time now.
wish i had his type of luck.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> i am guessing you didn't go to skool today..........



We don't go back until the 6th...so I guess we luck out there!  The boat ramps are so crowded with everyone yanking out their boats!  I have never seen so many boats on the road


----------



## tink20

All homies in Irene's path
1. Stay safe and be careful
2. Check back here ASAP after the storm, so we know yall are okay


----------



## macraven

*and turn the oven off before you leave your house......
*



with power outages in that area when Irene comes to town, i assume it might be awhile before we hear from the homies.



unless you raise homing pigeons,
in that case, send the birdies to damo.....


----------



## Melanie230

Possible good news.  Updated just now...winds have downgraded to 100mph and the storm is speeding up.  That is VERY good news for our coast, and better news for those of you up north!  Let's hope this big girl picks up more speed and she loses her stamina!


----------



## Melanie230

Here is an outer band we just got here:  (click on the picture and you can watch the video)


----------



## Bluer101

We had some outer bands all day yesterday here in South Florida. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## macraven

Mr Blue, how much will this Irene affect youse?


heavy rains?


----------



## KStarfish82

Well luckily, I don't have an oven because my kitchen is being redone.

The unlucky news is that my area is under a mandatory evacuation 

Not sure what our plan of action is yet, but we are waiting to see what the morning brings...


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Mr Blue, how much will this Irene affect youse?
> 
> 
> heavy rains?





We had some heavy bands as Irene past our area yesterday. It really was no different than average summer afternoon thunderstorms.

I feel for everyone in it's track, but sure glad we missed another one. Don't get me wrong I love hurricanes but the destruction and aftermath is no fun. The last one that hit our area hard was Wilma.

We were out of electric for 3 1/2 weeks and no water for 2 weeks.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> brab, son in chgo and he will be getting out on time now.
> wish i had his type of luck.



that's GOOD to hear 

they say Philly burb's (I'm hour NW) going to get 30-50mph wind and 5-10" of rain.

our area (and near Philly and south NJ) has had so much rain lately (our area's wettest month EVER) they say it'll flood w/ 3"   (again...happy to live on a mtn)

We lived thru Charley in '04 IN Fla.  We were staying about 10-15 miles of where the eye passed over land.    No big deal.  We did that with no problem.

We'll see what happens....


----------



## KStarfish82

Bluer101 said:


> We were out of electric for 3 1/2 weeks and no water for 2 weeks.


----------



## Melanie230

Bluer101 said:


> We had some heavy bands as Irene past our area yesterday. It really was no different than average summer afternoon thunderstorms.
> 
> I feel for everyone in it's track, but sure glad we missed another one. Don't get me wrong I love hurricanes but the destruction and aftermath is no fun. The last one that hit our area hard was Wilma.
> 
> We were out of electric for 3 1/2 weeks and no water for 2 weeks.



YIKES!!!  In 1996 when Fran rolled through we lost power here for 13 days.  I couldn't leave my home due to downed trees throughout our neighborhood.  I lived in a townhouse up on a hill, but the low lying townhomes were flooded with 7-8 ft of water.  HORRIBLE when you see a FEMA truck parked in your neighborhood.  IRENE is packing a punch today.  We lost power last night but it is back up.  The tv station here is now running on generators.  It is going to be a long day!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Well luckily, I don't have an oven because my kitchen is being redone.
> 
> The unlucky news is that my area is under a mandatory evacuation
> 
> Not sure what our plan of action is yet, but we are waiting to see what the morning brings...




well, i think cooking is highly overrated as it is.........

i saw on tv where some of the evacuation sites are.
i assume that would be a decent place to move to during the mandatory evac.
wishing you the best...






Bluer101 said:


> We were out of electric for 3 1/2 weeks and no water for 2 weeks.



wow, that is horrible....
it puts such stress on you even more with the situation as it was.

hope you and your fam don't have to have repeats on that again.

when homies gather supplies for future inclement weather, i guess it is a toss up on how much of what you need to store.

water is needed for so many things.
going 2 weeks without city water supplies to the house is mind boggling...

hope you don't have many storms this year.


----------



## Bluer101

After Wilma hit and left I walked around out neighborhood a little and looked at all the damage and the main concrete power lines were all down. I walked back to the house and told my DW start packing, we need to leave, we are screwed. Lucky we still had cell service and called a family member with a big 4x4 truck to come pick up us and the cats. Right after we started to leave the cops started to close down the main roads due to the power lines all over place.

What normally takes 10 minutes to reach my folks place took an hour to get there. We lived with them for the next 3 1/2 weeks due to us with no water and electric. They ended up having water and got their electric back on in 6 days. The only thing that was nice about Wilma was is was cold out after she was swept through by a cold front. 

For the next few weeks I ended up once a week going back by our place to check the status. One of the trips I hauled the generator over just to be able to clean and run the vacuum due to the mess. The cleanup was nasty without electric and the fridge had stuff we left behind that spoiled.

Now if it happened again, yes I would still enjoy it, but not the aftermath.

Most of my neighbors left too. That is no place to stay after I we looked at the damage. I knew that the power would be off for a long time after seeing the concrete poles down and that was just our little area, let alone the rest of South Florida.


If I have time later I have some photos I will post up.


----------



## keishashadow

FLA residents put up with lots of scary weather events, give me snow storm any day over a hurricane.

lots of rain up north causes more flooding vs same rainfall in the south as soil isn't sandy to suck it up.  Many older cities have storm sewers overloaded on a good day.  We had situation here a week ago where sudden storm in a oft-prone basin/valley area caused a disaster.  It blew the manhole covers off and a 9 foot wall of water covered up *all *the cars on the busy rush hour traffic. It killed a few people who didn't make it out of their cars in time to scramble up the nearby mountain side, more if brave sorts hadn't swam and rescued elderly folks standing on top of their vehicles with rapidly rising water.


----------



## Melanie230




----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Raining on and off right now....we are supposed to evacuate by 5 pm but we are going to ride it out.  I was out before taking some photos of the boarded up houses and shops and I will post some of those later.

Gas stations are out of gas, banks are closing early, and the grocery stores are packed....


----------



## macraven

Melanie230 said:


>



you are in raleigh, right?

looks like that is on the edge of it.

too much rain is yucky!

we have dear friends in the triangle park area.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Raining on and off right now....we are supposed to evacuate by 5 pm but we are going to ride it out.  I was out before taking some photos of the boarded up houses and shops and I will post some of those later.
> 
> Gas stations are out of gas, banks are closing early, and the grocery stores are packed....



eat the ice cream up first from your freezer when the power goes poof....


----------



## Melanie230

I am in Garner which is Southeast of Raleigh...the rain isn't horrible..it is the wind gusts.  Most everyone around us has no power...I am not sure how we stayed on, but we did.   There are thousands of people with no power.  But the good news is that IRENE is really easing off.  Last I heard she is a Category 1 hurricane, and is moving very fast.  Nights in Rodanthe house still standing!  http://www.wral.com/weather/video/10054787/#/vid10054787


----------



## macraven

i just heard on the radio that irene is going out to the atlantic ocean now.
but, she will gain more power and momentum when she turns back to the inland.

sounds like it will be gaining strength when that happens.

but, and a big but at that, this hurricane can change at any time no matter what has been predicted


i feel awful for those that are in irene's path and for all that have suffered due to this hurricane.
it's just not good at all.

i read on the dis side how homies have ruined vacations.
some saved for years and now they can't change their vacation dates from work.

makes you tear up.

son did make it into the airport today but how he is going to get home from there is another story.
as far as i know, he could be home and just not calling me back.

what is it with sons.......

they don't understand the mom's creed of 'peace of mind'


----------



## Melanie230

I agree it is terrible.  Lots of damage throughout the coast and all the way inland where we are.  But we have BTDT and NC residents are tough...they will move on.  I just got this picture from the homies up north....it sounds like it is good news.






Enough with this bad weather...I am ready for the sun to start shining tomorrow!  Going to have to call the insurance man...our roof started leaking today.  I am guessing something smacked the roof or some shingles blew off.  Ughh!


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi homies and super excited our oldest DS is coming home for two months after being in Australia for a year *


----------



## KStarfish82

Update:

We now have a Tornado Watch along with the Hurricane and Flood warnings.  

Many people here actually did leave the area.  The block is actually eerie with empty houses and front porch lights.  All of our neighbors across the street have left and many on each side of us.

The subways, trains and buses have all been stopped and they have called for evacuation in parts of Manhattan!!!  My husband is a custodian and worked today at his school to help the Red Cross and National Guard set up cots in their gymnasium for a shelter.

I'll try and get some pics up in a little bit.

Hear noises outside, going to see what they are...be back soon


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

KStarfish82 said:


> Hear noises outside, going to see what they are...be back soon


Have you learned nothing from horror movies ... you never investigate strange noises!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Glad to hear that all the East coast homies are OK ... we're thinking of you all!!


----------



## KStarfish82

I was just thinking that after I typed it....just like "I'll be right back!"

Here are some of the images of preparations before Irene:


























Can you make out what it says?


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi homies and super excited our oldest DS is coming home for two months after being in Australia for a year *



i know you and your wife are thrilled!!



KStarfish82 said:


> Update:
> 
> We now have a Tornado Watch along with the Hurricane and Flood warnings.
> 
> Many people here actually did leave the area.  The block is actually eerie with empty houses and front porch lights.  All of our neighbors across the street have left and many on each side of us.
> 
> The subways, trains and buses have all been stopped and they have called for evacuation in parts of Manhattan!!!  My husband is a custodian and worked today at his school to help the Red Cross and National Guard set up cots in their gymnasium for a shelter.
> 
> I'll try and get some pics up in a little bit.
> 
> Hear noises outside, going to see what they are...be back soon



stay safe!


----------



## minniejack

Aren't you all glad that this isn't Scabbers?


http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2011/08/27/Giant-rat-caught-killed-with-pitchfork/UPI-90781314464842/


----------



## macraven

i thought you were talking about something else but then i checked out your link.


 Scabbers. Born: 1959 or 1960 (year based on James's dates-DH16). Died: March 1998 ...









who knew..........


----------



## macraven

good morning homies.


 summer is gone.


it is 62 degrees now and gonna have to get used to it......


----------



## Melanie230

macraven said:


> good morning homies.
> 
> 
> summer is gone.
> 
> 
> it is 62 degrees now and gonna have to get used to it......



Still Summer here...BRIGHT SUN and 92 degrees today.  I would love a 62 degree day.  Just one would be nice.


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi homies and super excited our oldest DS is coming home for two months after being in Australia for a year *



That's great!  When's he gettin' there?


in other news....what hurricane?   just some leaves on the ground here... living on a mtn = no floods 

getting ready for school tomorrow...where does the summer go SO fast?? 

also...wanted to share something a niece shared with me:


How do you expect kids to listen to their parents when Tarzan lives half naked, Cinderella comes home at midnight, Pinocchio lies all the time, Aladdin is the king of thieves, Batman drives at 200 mph, Sleeping Beauty is lazy, and Snow White lives with 7 guys. Seriously!!! We shouldn't be surprised when kids misbehave, they get it from their story books.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

minniejack said:


> Aren't you all glad that this isn't Scabbers?
> 
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2011/08/27/Giant-rat-caught-killed-with-pitchfork/UPI-90781314464842/



Awwww poor rattie!!!! Stupid idiots get these as pets and turn them out because they get so big.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Have you learned nothing from horror movies ... you never investigate strange noises!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that all the East coast homies are OK ... we're thinking of you all!!



And you never say "be right back" or "be back soon"


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> good morning homies.
> 
> 
> summer is gone.
> 
> 
> it is 62 degrees now and gonna have to get used to it......



Trade ya! We had a heat index of 105 last week. I am sooooo over this hot weather nonsense


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> protect the nanners



Your little halloween smilie kills me every time I see your posts


----------



## macraven

it is 67 degrees right now going to a low of 50.

summer is gone forever.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> it is 67 degrees right now going to a low of 50.
> 
> summer is gone forever.



OMG, that sounds like heaven. I got in my car yeasterday and it said it was 114 degree outside.


----------



## keishashadow

GD 1st BD blowout yesterday, pics will surely follow


ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi homies and super excited our oldest DS is coming home for two months after being in Australia for a year *


does that mean he's going back?



minniejack said:


> Aren't you all glad that this isn't Scabbers?
> 
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2011/08/27/Giant-rat-caught-killed-with-pitchfork/UPI-90781314464842/


 
 it's bigger than my dog



SharkyGoddess said:


> Your little halloween smilie kills me every time I see your posts


 


we didn't get a drop of rain - hoo rah!  Fascinated by the coverage on the tube but really wondering re the wisdom of folks on outer banks of NC who ignored _mandatory_ evacuation notices.  They're now complaining that it's unsafe for them since 1st providers can't make it to them quickly & it's projected to be a few days before the ferries can bring them food & water.  IMO they they had plenty of advance notice & lucky to be alive.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!  We survived Irene!  But we have no power, internet, phone, etc.  I am in a parking lot right now tapping off WiFi.

Took many photos that I will post when I get my internet back.

No damage to the house or car 

Just wanted to let you know we are OK.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Glad to hear all the right coasters are safe and well. 

Two more days of work this week!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

I added a day to the beginning of my trip 

I'm now leaving Dallas at 6 and getting to Orlando at 11pm. I'm staying at the Hyatt Regency at the airport that night and hopping ME as early as I can the next day so I can get AK and DHS out of the way first thing. Got a good rate on the Hyatt too, $81 including tax for a king room.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!  We survived Irene!  But we have no power, internet, phone, etc.  I am in a parking lot right now tapping off WiFi.
> 
> Took many photos that I will post when I get my internet back.
> 
> No damage to the house or car
> 
> Just wanted to let you know we are OK.



looking forward to seeing your pictures.
i'm sure you are looking forward to having power restored.....



Mad Hattered said:


> Glad to hear all the right coasters are safe and well.
> 
> Two more days of work this week!!!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I added a day to the beginning of my trip
> 
> I'm now leaving Dallas at 6 and getting to Orlando at 11pm. I'm staying at the Hyatt Regency at the airport that night and hopping ME as early as I can the next day so I can get AK and DHS out of the way first thing. Got a good rate on the Hyatt too, $81 including tax for a king room.





i've been waiting for the next change.
what took you so long........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i've been waiting for the next change.
> what took you so long........


----------



## Melanie230

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!  We survived Irene!  But we have no power, internet, phone, etc.  I am in a parking lot right now tapping off WiFi.
> 
> Took many photos that I will post when I get my internet back.
> 
> No damage to the house or car
> 
> Just wanted to let you know we are OK.



So glad a fellow IRENE victim is ok!!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i've been waiting for the next change.
> what took you so long........





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>



With friends like you.........my psychologist will need to up my meds!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i've been waiting for the next change.
> what took you so long........


 


RAPstar said:


> With friends like you.........my psychologist will need to up my meds!!


 





ur making my usual trip tweaking seem tame in comparision! he he ur scored on that rate, congrats.

didja all hear re the entertainment book's 2012 SW offer? free aquatica addon. i'm probably going to bite & skip F&W @ epcot. i really hate the crowds, the sloppy drunks & the acrid combo of sweat & beer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. it's nice to know i can safely share that opin here and not be skinned alive by the those who drink heavily of the koolaid on the other side.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> With friends like you.........my psychologist will need to up my meds!!


Glad we could contribute to your mental health! 



keishashadow said:


> it's nice to know i can safely share that opin here and not be skinned alive by the those who drink heavily of the koolaid on the other side.


 I think that should be our new group tag ... "No kool-aid for me"


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I think that should be our new group tag ... "No kool-aid for me"



i like that !!


no kool-aid for me


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> i like that !!
> 
> 
> no kool-aid for me



ditto

But I will take some occasional Swamp Juice or Jungle Juice or whatever you want to call grape and grain...


----------



## minniejack

quick question for those of you who are still mentally competent (Andy--I think the homies are counting you out....just kidding)

Do you think I'm insane for letting both kids take friends with them at Christmas--7 days at the Hard Rock Club Level.  Because there would be 6, we'd have to get the extra room.  I'm just already grinding my teeth at night just thinking about the cost....I've booked the first night's stay for both rooms to hold, but I don't know whether to keep both and just make it a family vaca or not.  Thinking of driving down, too cause of the high airplane (about $500--that's the cheapest I've found--for each from Pitt to MCI)  DD's BF has only been on one vacation (to Disney and Uni) completely paid for by his school for a national math competition.  His family never goes anywhere.  I just don't know whether I should feel compelled to bust my wallet because I feel sorry for him.  Then DS would be whining that DD always gets to take someone with her to the beach and he doesn't....  

Thoughts??


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> quick question for those of you who are still mentally competent (Andy--I think the homies are counting you out....just kidding)
> 
> Do you think I'm insane for letting both kids take friends with them at Christmas--7 days at the Hard Rock Club Level.  Because there would be 6, we'd have to get the extra room.  I'm just already grinding my teeth at night just thinking about the cost....I've booked the first night's stay for both rooms to hold, but I don't know whether to keep both and just make it a family vaca or not.  Thinking of driving down, too cause of the high airplane (about $500--that's the cheapest I've found--for each from Pitt to MCI)  DD's BF has only been on one vacation (to Disney and Uni) completely paid for by his school for a national math competition.  His family never goes anywhere.  I just don't know whether I should feel compelled to bust my wallet because I feel sorry for him.  Then DS would be whining that DD always gets to take someone with her to the beach and he doesn't....
> 
> Thoughts??



are you nuts?
maybe andy should chime in....




jk



keep it as family only.......it's your christmas together time!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

minniejack said:


> quick question for those of you who are still mentally competent (Andy--I think the homies are counting you out....just kidding)
> 
> Do you think I'm insane for letting both kids take friends with them at Christmas--7 days at the Hard Rock Club Level.  Because there would be 6, we'd have to get the extra room.  I'm just already grinding my teeth at night just thinking about the cost....I've booked the first night's stay for both rooms to hold, but I don't know whether to keep both and just make it a family vaca or not.  Thinking of driving down, too cause of the high airplane (about $500--that's the cheapest I've found--for each from Pitt to MCI)  DD's BF has only been on one vacation (to Disney and Uni) completely paid for by his school for a national math competition.  His family never goes anywhere.  I just don't know whether I should feel compelled to bust my wallet because I feel sorry for him.  Then DS would be whining that DD always gets to take someone with her to the beach and he doesn't....
> 
> Thoughts??



My thoughts - Keep it family only ...


----------



## macraven

as you can see, bonny is the polite one here.


----------



## RAPstar

Hey now! I'm only slightly crazy......and I'm gonna have a completely epic trip.....even if I have to eat on $5 a day, lol. No, I will go without souvenirs before I skimp on food, haha.


----------



## macraven

i think our homies in Irene's part of the country have checked in.

are we missing any of them, just in case i am incorrect?


----------



## keishashadow

mj - , you'll need a vacation after that vacation me thinks. wonder if the math competition is same one my DS used to participate



RAPstar said:


> Hey now! I'm only slightly crazy......and I'm gonna have a completely *epic* trip.....even if I have to eat on $5 a day, lol. No, I will go without souvenirs before I skimp on food, haha.


 
epic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTT_sv8sV0



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I think that should be our new group tag ... "No kool-aid for me"


 


macraven said:


> i like that !!
> 
> 
> no kool-aid for me


 





if there be any mummy dust believing tag fairies that happen to be crusing the U boards tonight...why not make our collective day!

*No Kool-aid for me!*​


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Hey now! I'm only slightly crazy......and I'm gonna have a completely epic trip.....even if I have to eat on $5 a day, lol. No, I will go without souvenirs before I skimp on food, haha.


You could always just graze at the fixin's bars around the parks  



keishashadow said:


> if there be any mummy dust believing tag fairies that happen to be crusing the U boards tonight...why not make our collective day!
> 
> *No Kool-aid for me!*​


I could make an offer of goodwill ... although I'm not sure what the tag fairies favor - bacon?  chocolate?  cookies?  rum???


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> You could always just graze at the fixin's bars around the parks
> 
> 
> I could make an offer of goodwill ... although I'm not sure what the tag fairies favor - bacon? chocolate? cookies? rum???


 
do they make fairy-nip?

_



_i shall depart hoping the tag fairies are not of the kool-aid _or_ feline persuasion


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!

Just doing a quick check in...we are going on Day #4 without power.  

I am sitting at a McDonalds tapping off WiFi right now.


----------



## tlinus

Welllll.....howdy do homies!!!

Irene gave us an indoor pool but spared our electric! My thoughts go out to those still waiting for theirs to return!

I need to go poke around to see what I have been missing


----------



## RAPstar

31 days left and it won't get here quickly enough!! Very excited about the HHN reveal last night. Made spaghetti with Italian sausage and had most of it for lunch today, lol.


----------



## Melanie230

Just chiming in to say....WOOHOO!!!!  ONE MONTH AND 2 DAYS LEFT!!!!

Bad news:  IRENE left me with a leaky roof.  CRAP!


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> Welllll.....howdy do homies!!!
> 
> Irene gave us an indoor pool but spared our electric! My thoughts go out to those still waiting for theirs to return!
> 
> I need to go poke around to see what I have been missing


 
welcome home!  ps no kool-aid for you either


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> 31 days left and it won't get here quickly enough!! Very excited about the HHN reveal last night.


I hear ya ... 34 days, 18 hours for us ... can't wait!!!!     Guess I had better get busy and buy our airfare down huh? 

Unfortunately, we won't be partaking in HHN this year   ... if we do decide to attend - we'll just get the S&S ticket for that night


----------



## damo

Ugly Irene sure packed a big punch.  Glad to hear everyone here is okay.  Sad to hear that so many are now facing repairs.  We got some winds all the way here in Toronto, that's how massive it was.


----------



## macraven




----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I hear ya ... 34 days, 18 hours for us ... can't wait!!!!     Guess I had better get busy and buy our airfare down huh?
> 
> Unfortunately, we won't be partaking in HHN this year   ... if we do decide to attend - we'll just get the S&S ticket for that night



 Well I better see you sometime at Disney then!! lol


----------



## macraven

[/COLOR]





KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just doing a quick check in...we are going on Day #4 without power.
> 
> I am sitting at a McDonalds tapping off WiFi right now.




i'm sorry to hear that.........but at least you can connect to the real world here....



tlinus said:


> Welllll.....howdy do homies!!!
> 
> Irene gave us an indoor pool but spared our electric! My thoughts go out to those still waiting for theirs to return!
> 
> I need to go poke around to see what I have been missing



what youse have been missing is us homies.....
and we have missed youse.....



Melanie230 said:


> Just chiming in to say....WOOHOO!!!!  ONE MONTH AND 2 DAYS LEFT!!!!
> 
> Bad news:  IRENE left me with a leaky roof.  CRAP!







Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I hear ya ... 34 days, 18 hours for us ... can't wait!!!!     Guess I had better get busy and buy our airfare down huh?
> 
> Unfortunately, we won't be partaking in HHN this year   ... if we do decide to attend - we'll just get the S&S ticket for that night



are you saying i won't be seeing youse on that sunday?


----------



## keishashadow

i'm sticking to vodka& liking the header idea


----------



## RAPstar

I like vodka. But my poison is Malibu and pineapple. I like my alcohol sweet and unnoticeable.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> ps no kool-aid for you either



me either 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Unfortunately, we won't be partaking in HHN this year



 how come?


----------



## macraven

morning homies.....



it's september 1st........


----------



## RAPstar

ONE MONTH EXACTLY!!!!


which means I should start my pre-TR soon....for all the craziness


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> welcome home!  ps no kool-aid for you either



NO Kool-Aid here....unless of course we ARE spiking it with alcohol


----------



## DiNap44

I'll take a Sailor Jerry's and coke please.


----------



## tink20

RAPstar said:


> I like vodka. But my poison is Malibu and pineapple. I like my alcohol sweet and unnoticeable.



I could go drinking with you, I love Malibu rum and pineapple too.

Hope everyone is doing well after last weekend's weather.

Well, looks like my turn for a little bit of tropical weather....no beach this weekend, wasn't really planning on going to the beach, but I know others were for the long weekend, maybe this storm will be gone by Sunday and Monday.  Hope no storms next weekend, we have a beach wedding to go to in Destin. DH will be watching college football all weekend, actually he'll start tonight, University of South Alabama is playing, its there 3rd year and they are undeafed. Definitely watching Alabama on Saturday, the quarterback (AJ McCarron) is the son of one of DH's friends (he also works at the fire dept. with DH) 

Talk to yall homies later.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I like vodka. But my poison is Malibu and pineapple. I like my alcohol sweet and unnoticeable.


Try Malibu and Peach ... even yummier!!! (I just get the peach flavored drink  crystals and make up a batch) 



bubba's mom said:


> how come?


Long story but basically the tax man takes priority over HHN


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Long story but basically the tax man takes priority over HHN





pphhbbttt...not in THIS house he don't   Ya gotta put vacation (all of it) in the budget


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> pphhbbttt...not in THIS house he don't   Ya gotta put vacation (all of it) in the budget


We always budget for our vacations  ... unfortunately hubby's business year end is Aug 31st and the accountant estimates we'll most likely be paying double what we paid last year - so with personal taxes, business taxes and source deductions we're going to owe close to $30K (that's one of the downsides of having a good year)


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We always budget for our vacations  ... unfortunately hubby's business year end is Aug 31st and the accountant estimates we'll most likely be paying double what we paid last year - so with personal taxes, business taxes and source deductions we're going to owe close to $30K (that's one of the downsides of having a good year)



You are waaaaay too honest


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> You are waaaaay too honest


I know ... it's one of my bad habits 

I was going to cancel the trip completely but hubby said no - he needs the time away for his sanity - plus everything is already paid in full (except for our flight - which I still need to book! )


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I know ... it's one of my bad habits
> 
> I was going to cancel the trip completely but hubby said no - he needs the time away for his sanity - plus everything is already paid in full (except for our flight - which I still need to book! )



That sucks. But at least you have me to come by and cheer you up while you're down as well, lol.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## Marquibiri

If all goes well, I should be arriving in 22 days! 

I'll have a vodka tonic pleaseeee..  

or the beer sampler at Finnegans..  

Marquibiri 

HHN21 Pre-Trip Report


----------



## Marquibiri

RAPstar said:


> ONE MONTH EXACTLY!!!!
> 
> 
> which means I should start my pre-TR soon....for all the craziness



I enjoyed your past TR!

Hurry up, hurry up... 

Marquibiri 

HHN21 Pre-Trip Report


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> NO Kool-Aid here....unless of course we ARE spiking it with alcohol


 
been there, hawaiian punch is better



DiNap44 said:


> I'll take a Sailor Jerry's and coke please.


 
all my years of bartending never heard that one

worst drink to have to clean u afterwards is pitcher of alabama slammers, ooey gooey mess on the bar



Marquibiri said:


> If all goes well, I should be arriving in 22 days!
> 
> I'll have a *vodka tonic* pleaseeee..
> 
> or the beer sampler at Finnegans..
> 
> Marquibiri
> 
> HHN21 Pre-Trip Report


 
w/a lemon or lime

it's been a day, who wants to share a pitcher of kamakazies?


----------



## macraven

DiNap44 said:


> I'll take a Sailor Jerry's and coke please.











to say  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to our newest homie:

DiNapp44

which is probably code for diet and napping until 44 lbs off.
or
Diane napps until 4:40.
or
Dione and Nappy are 44 years old.
or
Dis and Napolean are here now ...


none of the above..  


glad you are here.
stick around awhile.
we love new homies.

btw, now that you have posted, you are an official homie just like us.


i bet you are thrilled.....


----------



## KStarfish82

My birthday wish came true!!  We got power back!!!  And cable, internet and phone!


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> My birthday wish came true!! We got power back!!! And cable, internet and phone!


 
finally - a banana congo line & power restored.  Did u have food go bad in freezer?

Woke up & discovered my xmas present keurig had died.  They already have a new one on it's way to me but it doesn't make me feel any better about drinking old instant coffee i keep on hand for one of my relatives when they visit...tastes so gross...even worse than disney coffee

Everybody have a safe holiday weekend.  Keeping an eye on the weather here, may be putting kabosh on our plans to go away.


----------



## keishashadow

im running away spur of the moment to

cedar point tomorrow


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> My birthday wish came true!!  We got power back!!!  And cable, internet and phone!








oops, sorry i missed it.
i remember now your birthday.
you are our september baby....

hope it was great!!





keishashadow said:


> im running away spur of the moment to
> 
> cedar point tomorrow



don't forget to turn the oven off.


and take sunscreen with youse!


and don't come back pregnant.


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all! 29 days!! Started my TR, link in my siggy!


----------



## schumigirl

We`re back  .........and jet lag is just as awful as I remember it to be 

But.........it was the most wonderful trip ever........planning on doing a trippie........at some point  

Highlights.......

RPR......or home.....as it`s known to us by. We fell more in love with it this year, it is the most wonderful place. Everything was perfect, staff were fantastic as usual they could not do enough for you if you needed anything. We adore the atmosphere of this hotel and just won`t imagine staying anywhere else.

US/IOA..........Amazing. Loved both parks as usual but seemed to enjoy them more this year. We always have the 14 day unlimited park to park and we really made use of that. Apart from 2 days we went in either or both at some point every day, sometimes just for a few hours or till around 4. IOA we never took advantage of early entry.....we`re on holiday who wants to get up early, but did go later in the afternoon some days especially for HP as it did quieten down a fair bit the later it got.....and it`s so beautiful lit up. 

TM`s........amazing as always. We found all TM to be fantastic, if we needed any kind of help or just ask a question they were always helpful and so friendly and not in a forced sweetness way.....they were very genuine. We could have spoke to some of them all day. It`s so nice to find out where people come from and their story as to why they are there.  

Also when they are in character, like the Jaws and Mummy TM`s....they are so good and so enthused at what they do it really is infectious.

Meeting up with Todd (Metro West) always a pleasure and a highlight of our trips. Had a great meal at Bubbalous and a really lovely evening with him. A true gent and all round great guy. 

Weather............hot....hot.....hot.......it was gorgeous. Only got soaked one night and had to walk back to RP as the boats had been stopped.......we were drenched......but it was fun. Last time we went in August we struggled the first few days with the heat, but this year we were fine, only one day I thought it hit me hard and we left the park at around midday and went off somewhere cooler. I really miss that heat now!!!!! 

Food..............Wonderful as always. Discovered Longhorn Steakhouse this year, don`t know why we have never been before but it is fantastic.......knocked spots off the Outback Steakhouse. Red Lobster was gorgeous as always, and a few other places too. Did not enjoy Thunder Falls this year. This is one of our places to go for lunch but it wasn`t the same this time. Food not as good, well ribs specifically and it was cold. Staff were not the same either. Maybe it was a one off..... but disappointing.

Shopping.........Mall at Millenia was perfect as always. This is the only Mall we really go to, and got a few things but not as much for me this year as boys each got a laptop and Kyle got an Ipod touch he wanted. Got some lovely bedding.......and another discovery for me this year.......Bed Bath and Beyond.......great store, could have came home with sooooo much stuff, got some clothes and bits and bobs from Yankee Candle, Macy`s and Bath and Body. Also Wal-Mart.......don`t laugh......we love strolling around these stores as they are so much bigger than what we have and a much better selection of products. Who knew you can get Strawberry, Blueberry and Pineapple Philadelphia cream cheese   We don`t get those flavours here. We also don`t get Bud Light Lime  so had to buy a few of those 

No real lows at all......apart from coming home as always  It was so sad to leave the parks and hotel for the last time........(Todd...if you`re reading this you guessed it.......I cried ) 

So had the best time ever, did not want to leave at all......but I know we are going back next year, so that made it slightly easier to leave.  As soon as Tom knows his holiday schedule for next year we will get the hotel booked up again  

So I gather it`s a holiday weekend in the States........have a good one


----------



## RAPstar

Sounds like a great trip! Glad you had fun!!


----------



## Melanie230

WOOHOO!!!  We are 1 month out!!  YAHOOO!!!!!  Going to write my first PTR later today!


----------



## macraven

Carole, welcome back to homie-ville here.

i know, i know.....

you would prefer being back at the darkside.



you were missed.

i'm excited just by reading what you have posted so far.
sounds like you had a vacation of fun 24 hours a day!



now, get some rest and have a cuppa of tea...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well, after almost a month of them "redoing" our street we have a new street!!






... and we can finally park back in our driveway






They still have to finish some "landscaping" and the street is still closed at the far end as they do the second phase of the street ... we do feel sorry for those people but are glad our end was completed first  

... and it sure beats this ...


----------



## macraven

bonny, wow, that went fast!!

i mean when a street is done in my town, it takes months......forever sometimes.

you got a lucky break having your portion of the street done first.

are the peeps down the street where the construction is now parking by your house?


as always, you take great pictures.
you can always go into photography as a side job.


----------



## Melanie230

That looks AWESOME!  Now they need to start handing out free car wash coupons to your guys for putting up with that mess!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Meeting up with Todd (Metro West) always a pleasure and a highlight of our trips. Had a great meal at Bubbalous and a really lovely evening with him. A true gent and all round great guy.
> 
> No real lows at all......apart from coming home as always  It was so sad to leave the parks and hotel for the last time........(Todd...if you`re reading this you guessed it.......I cried )


 Thanks Carole...I enjoy spending time with you and the guys when you visit and it doesn't surprise me to hear you cried...I'm just glad you had another great visit to our fair city.


----------



## Melanie230

Hey Metro...you are going to have to give me some tips on nice areas to live down there.  My husband is retiring in about 9 years, but we plan on selling our home in about 6 to 7 years and buying a home down there to retire in.  We like the Kissimee area.  He plans on getting a job with Disney and I plan on getting a job with Universal if at all possible.  We just have no idea what areas are the best.


----------



## Metro West

Melanie230 said:


> Hey Metro...you are going to have to give me some tips on nice areas to live down there.  My husband is retiring in about 9 years, but we plan on selling our home in about 6 to 7 years and buying a home down there to retire in.  We like the Kissimee area.  He plans on getting a job with Disney and I plan on getting a job with Universal if at all possible.  We just have no idea what areas are the best.


 No problem...Once you have more details, just shoot me a PM and we can talk.


----------



## macraven

24 more days..........just sayin'


----------



## coastermom

Morning all !! 

Back from our trip even with Irene we had a great time ... Got to add days to our trip because of the hurricane instead of Sunday to Friday we were at the beach club from Friday to Friday .. Had a great stay DD and her friends had a great time and Disney out does them selves again ... We were in the 4 PM Parade at Animal Kingdom on Monday the 29th , every place we went they knew it was DD birthday with her hat and pin on and they all took extra care to wish her a happy birthday ... I was very happy with the meal plan and even more happy with the resort !! Now I wanna go back !! LOL 

 Will get some photos up soon as I can but was busy yesterday and now school and work is going to start so we are very crazy here !! 

Only 4 days till school starts  BOOO !! LOL


----------



## macraven

Happy Labor Day homies......

anyone having 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  at your home town tonight?


today we have the parade and tonight the boom booms......


----------



## keishashadow

i'm celebrating cause the mr is working a double (i.e. double time & 1/2) raining like crazy here.

i played it safe @ cedar pointwill dig up some pics

welcome home to the travelers!

bonnie - as streets go, that looks pretty sweet lol. wonder if anybody buried anything ala jimmy hoffa?

going thru photobucket, will be boring u

GD 1st BD pics


----------



## tink20

3 days of rain  I should have built an ark... go away Lee. Plus the power was out most of today, doesn't bother me too bad, but DS was bouncing off the walls. 

Happy Labor Day everyone.  On a positive note, it is much cooler, and temps this week are also going to be cooler  will give my AC a much needed rest.

Excited for everyone and their recent vacays and future vacays.

Keisha,Your grandbaby is so darn cute

 TTFN


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Happy Labor Day homies......
> 
> anyone having
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at your home town tonight?
> 
> 
> today we have the parade and tonight the boom booms......



Happy Labor day to all. I`m ashamed to say I had to look  up a few years ago what it actually was!!



keishashadow said:


> i'm celebrating cause the mr is working a double (i.e. double time & 1/2) raining like crazy here.
> 
> i played it safe @ cedar pointwill dig up some pics
> 
> welcome home to the travelers!
> 
> bonnie - as streets go, that looks pretty sweet lol. wonder if anybody buried anything ala jimmy hoffa?
> 
> going thru photobucket, will be boring u
> 
> GD 1st BD pics



Awwwww........she is adorable........such a cutie......you must be so proud 

Can`t believe she is a year old already.......where did that time go!!!


Well I have started my trippie.......I thought if I start it I will have to finish it, even if it takes a while........right   Plus Kyle is nagging me to do it!!!

It`s over on trip reports if anyone wants a look. Only managed till the first day today.......will do some more tomorrow hopefully.

Enjoy the rest of your day over in the States.........


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies  I'm back and playing ketchup as I've missed alot while I was gone.

Welcome back Carole, I can't wait to read all about your trip, it sounds like a good one so far.

I'm glad to hear everyone weathered the storms ok, we had 2 tornado warnings today because of our friend Lee.  Like the other tink said...at least it's cooler.

keisha, your grandbaby is getting so big and cuter each time I see a new pic.  It seems like yesterday you were showing us pics of her little newborn self.

mac, we had fireworks here on Saturday night, I got off work just in time to fight the traffic, but not in time for the good stuff.  I guess I'll just have to visit the Motherland if I want to enjoy sparkles  before the 4th next year.

Stay safe everyone,  hope you all had a great Labor Day.  I'm off to read what I've missed.


----------



## keishashadow

TU

supposed to rain for a week here (save me room on the ark please!) it hasn't hit 50 degrees here yet, was almost 100 last friday brrrr

i need to find raincoat & head to the DMV to get mugshot, oh joy


----------



## macraven

a big welcome back and a hug to all the homies.......!



keisha, the gbaby looks like youse!!


i haven't had enough coffee in my yet to personalize each prior comment here.

so glad to see our wandering tinks return home though...




it is time to turn our furnace on at night.
48 last night.


----------



## RAPstar

OMG, its amazing outside here!! I took the doggies for a walk yesterday and it was the best weather we've had since the spring. I even sat down in the grass for some cuddle time and I hate grass!  

25 days left......and no more changes, after today.


----------



## macraven

maybe


----------



## Mad Hattered

Keisha, the GD is gorgeous!!!

Oh yeah....and only 4 days till our last minute Motherland trip....


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Keisha, the GD is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Oh yeah....and only 4 days till our last minute Motherland trip....



Mr Mad, are you still planning to stay at the place you posted about prior?


it did look sweet.


i hope it is not raining when you go.
have fun at the motherland.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> Mr Mad, are you still planning to stay at the place you posted about prior?
> 
> 
> it did look sweet.
> 
> 
> i hope it is not raining when you go.
> have fun at the motherland.



Yeah, I did some more research, and for the money I'm not gonna sweat it.  I DO NOT have to do any timeshare hijinx so I'll test the waters. I will take pics and report back.

The weather actually looks pretty decent while we're there.  The hurricane is gonna swing wide enough out (at this point) that I think we'll be OK.  I know the FL weather extremely well so I know what to expect going in.  The first timers we're going with are freaking out a bit.  Right now the first big chance of crappy weather is our last day in the parks (Wednesday...aka Fantasmic night).  Hopefully that all works out for them.  They are actually running it every night in September which surprised me based on the very limited schedule it normally runs on.

It will be a good time either way....rain at Disney still beats rain at work.


----------



## Melanie230

Sweet baby Keisha!!  Love the photos!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Yeah, I did some more research, and for the money I'm not gonna sweat it. *I DO NOT have to do any timeshare hijinx so I'll test the waters.* I will take pics and report back.
> 
> The weather actually looks pretty decent while we're there. The hurricane is gonna swing wide enough out (at this point) that I think we'll be OK. I know the FL weather extremely well so I know what to expect going in. The first timers we're going with are freaking out a bit. Right now the first big chance of crappy weather is our last day in the parks (Wednesday...aka Fantasmic night). Hopefully that all works out for them. They are actually running it every night in September which surprised me based on the very limited schedule it normally runs on.
> 
> It will be a good time either way....rain at Disney still beats rain at work.


 
arrgh, the waters be full of timeshare sharks!!!

unplug the phone in your condo

Took me an hour & 3 phone calls (in guise of how we were enjoying our stay, did we need anything, did we want a tour of the resort) to figure that one out.


----------



## macraven

it is 9:45 and we have just hit 60 degrees.

i think the high today won't be much higher.



welcome to autumn.....


but when i hit O-town, summer will return in my life!


----------



## damo

Keisha, your GD is absolutely adorable.  You are so lucky!!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> arrgh, the waters be full of timeshare sharks!!!
> 
> unplug the phone in your condo
> 
> Took me an hour & 3 phone calls (in guise of how we were enjoying our stay, did we need anything, did we want a tour of the resort) to figure that one out.



Trust me....we will not be spending any time at all in the room.   But I will take your advice!!  Thank you.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> it is 9:45 and we have just hit 60 degrees.
> 
> i think the high today won't be much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to autumn.....
> 
> 
> but when i hit O-town, summer will return in my life!



I wish, it's 91 degrees but feels like 100 degrees right now. Very humid.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> I wish, it's 91 degrees but feels like 100 degrees right now. Very humid.



I miss that  

We`re about the same as Macraven today......but with a howling gale that`s blown all the plums off my tree.........and the birds are having a field day!!!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> arrgh, the waters be full of timeshare sharks!!!
> 
> unplug the phone in your condo
> 
> Took me an hour & 3 phone calls (in guise of how we were enjoying our stay, did we need anything, did we want a tour of the resort) to figure that one out.



Its funny, the one time I stayed at a time share place, I kept reading about how they would keep calling to get you to take a tour. I got one call, and they never bothered me again. Maybe they could tell I had no money. Maybe since I booked through Hotwire?


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Its funny, the one time I stayed at a time share place, I kept reading about how they would keep calling to get you to take a tour. I got one call, and they never bothered me again. *Maybe they could tell I had no money.* Maybe since I booked through Hotwire?


 
Unfortunately, with most TS you don't need much in way of money to buy-in, just need to meet stated income & age requirements, they check for a pulse & ready financing is rapidly produced. 

Problem is the bottom feeders of the industry make it so easy to buy with nothing or little down that buyers aren't invested (similiar to the housing bubble collapse that made many realtors struggle) walk away and whole house of cards comes crashing down.  Bonus points = most TS owners wind up unable to resell or give the interest back to developer.  Despite walking the annual dues continue to haunt them until discharged in bankruptcy.

vent over thank you very much


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Howdy from Tennessee!  Haven't posted in a while, but I've been lurking.  Hope everyone is well.  The weather here has been odd.  Close to 100 degrees this past Friday and Sat, then started raining and dropped to the high 50's and low 60's!  Today was better though - almost 70.  I'm definitely a warm weather person.  

Can I share a joke that our middle school aged son told us?  It's a "Your momma's so..." joke - I don't want it to offend anyone.  But it's all in good fun and it's Harry Potter related.  And we thought it was pretty funny.  So, here it goes...

_Your momma's so fat that the Sorting Hat assigned her to the House of Pancakes!_ 

Ha! Ha! Hope everyone enjoys their upcoming trips to Orlando.  We don't have any planned right now.  Trying to do some house improvements and pay off some debt.  Boo!  See ya'll later!


----------



## macraven

i'm so glad you stopped by!

you need to come here more often.

that was a cute joke!
kids come up with the funny ones, don't they.


well, i can't say our weather has been like yours except for the cooler temps.

no 100 degrees or even near it where i live.


it's all down hill from here.
going in the high 40's tonight.

i packed away my shorts for my trip.

the way weather is in my parts, those shorts will be used only in orlando and next july..........


----------



## macraven

it is now 2:47 and i have insomnia again.

man, i hate when this happens.

i have to get up, that is if i do go back to bed soon, at 7:30.

taking the parental units out to breakfast and then all 3 of us have a doctor appointment.

good thing we all use the same ENT.



it's too late to take a swig from the bottle.
i would never wake up early then....


----------



## macraven

it's morning time.



ugh.


----------



## Melanie230

macraven said:


> it's morning time.
> 
> 
> 
> ugh.




All day long.  The puppy woke me up this morning at 5:30.  So needless to say I will be hovering the coffee pot most of the day.


----------



## marciemi

Hi All!  Just a quick check-in.  First to tell Janet that her grandbaby is super adorable (but I bet she knew that!   ), and just share some pics of my own.  It's been really busy here, but isn't it always?  Yesterday was Stephen's first day of school at MIT and through the wonders of modern technology (and a "friend" from the MIT FB Parents' group who lives in the area), I got some pictures of him all dressed up for his first day of school (ROTC students wear their uniforms on Wednesdays conveniently!).  Here's one of him:






Meanwhile, Royce and I met up with Matt out in Colorado for the Air Force Academy Parents Weekend last weekend - a few pictures of us with him, him in his uniform, and finally, us whitewater rafting (Royce is on the left in the front, then me in the middle and Matt on the right, looking at the pic!).  Definitely cold (especially the water) but no one fell out.  It was lots of fun, but I don't think I'd do it again unless it was like 90 degrees instead of the 65 it was at the time!


----------



## keishashadow

marci ur son looks sooo tall in that one pic, u must be so proud!  yep, we're going to keep GD around .  Just found out i volunteered to take her to some sort of musical program once a week and gymnastics anothershe's not walking so not sure how that's going to go.  I'm just along for the ride.

mac dr day _never_ fun w/parents, worse than taking kids.  must've been something in the air last night, i didn't fall asleep until 4 am, then overslept & missed an appt this am

Ordered my SeaWorld e-tix (& free Aquatica day) online thru entertainment today.  Can use either tix until end of '12, after tax came out to $85 pp.  If anybody is interested I was able to do an end-run and just ordered 1 month online membership instead of forking out $35 for the book.  Our local book is so lousy for some reason.

don't forget to kick it (garbage) to the curb tonight


----------



## RAPstar

I actually slept pretty well last night for once. Besides my normal wake up at 3-4am to go to the bathroom. 

Marcie- great pics! The rafting looks fun!


----------



## Melanie230

GREAT PICS MARCIE!!  I agree...your son looks 7ft tall in the one photo!  WOW!!  You are a proud mama!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Great pics, Marcie!! Your son is making me feel older by the day...


----------



## macraven

marcie, the proud mama and rightfully so!!

keisha, i left home early for the parental units and got them back to their rooms at 4:09 today.

i'm ready for bed.......

took them to 4 stores, the doctor and out to eat.
of course i had to get both of them out and the wheelchairs and walker out of the car on each stop.......5 of them.......5 different stops........

but, have to fix dinner in a couple of hours so i'll hang around until then.


and you mad hattererererere, you are not old.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> it is now 2:47 and i have insomnia again.
> 
> ....



me too.

but on the upside, this time next month I will be Stateside baby !!!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> me too.
> 
> but on the upside, this time next month I will be Stateside baby !!!



are we gonna meet up this time???

i surely hope so.


i'll bring lots and lots of you know whats for youse...........


----------



## donaldduck352

scotlass said:


> me too.
> 
> but on the upside, this time next month I will be Stateside baby !!!





macraven said:


> are we gonna meet up this time???
> 
> i surely hope so.
> 
> 
> i'll bring lots and lots of you know whats for youse...........



*Let me guess.Reeses Peanut Butter Cups?*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Let me guess.Reeses Peanut Butter Cups?*







ah, you know me so well.................


----------



## Melanie230

Ok..the FB Loews contest ended today!  At last look I was in first place!   They will announce the official winner tomorrow!  Keep your fingers crossed that we win!  I worked HARD getting my friends to vote everyday!!!


----------



## minniejack

Keisha the grandbaby is simply adorable.

We were at Kennywood Sunday and I swear this woman looked like you and I kept staring until my Dh wanted to know if I knew that woman.  I said your name, but you didn't even respond...

Great day.  Rode ALL of the rides with wait times of less than 10 minutes.  Only had to go for cover one time due to the rain--then a quick jaunt back up the aisle to the front.  The lines were so short that it made FOTL lines look slow.

Pay day in one hour.  Yay!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone! 

Trying to motivate myself to get ready for work after staying up half the night with my dog Chewy who just got "fixed". Poor pup, he looks soooo sad 

Marcie, great pics, your son looks so handsome in his uniform.

Good luck Melanie, hope you win.

Well I guess it's time to get up and drag myself to the bathroom to get ready for another day.


----------



## Melanie230

Awww poor Chewy.  Our German Shepherd is growing so fast we are on his second bout of limping.  He was whining at 3:45am so I was up with him too.  UGHHH!  Thanks for the luck...this waiting is KILLING ME!!!!  I did manage to get our Mythos ressie done!!  WOOHOO!!!!  Can't wait!  Time is ticking away!!!


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Keisha the grandbaby is simply adorable.
> 
> We were at Kennywood Sunday and I swear this woman looked like you and I kept staring until my Dh wanted to know if I knew that woman. I said your name, but you didn't even respond...
> 
> Great day. Rode ALL of the rides with wait times of less than 10 minutes. Only had to go for cover one time due to the rain--then a quick jaunt back up the aisle to the front. The lines were so short that it made FOTL lines look slow.
> 
> *Pay day in one hour*. Yay!


 
a day or so before payday i always schedule my bills online to be debited the day the deposit hits the account, one of these days it's won't be on time & i'll be shoot out of luck.

how rude of me, nope i was @ Cedar Point.  Wow, that's rare for KW, congrats, must've been the threatening weather.

mac u need a R&R day after that outing

i forget what the FB winner gets

cleaned off my desk yesterday & found an old groupon offer than expires today for the movies, going to see contagion

have a good weekend all


----------



## Mad Hattered

This time tomorrow I will be in Orlando.  Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## macraven




----------



## RAPstar

This time tomorrow, I won't be at work. I finally get a weekend off!!


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh my!

Where have I been?! 
I think I have a bit of catching up to do...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> keisha, i left home early for the parental units and got them back to their rooms at 4:09 today.
> 
> i'm ready for bed.......
> 
> took them to 4 stores, the doctor and out to eat.
> of course i had to get both of them out and the wheelchairs and walker out of the car on each stop.......5 of them.......5 different stops........
> 
> but, have to fix dinner in a couple of hours so i'll hang around until then.




Aww.....what a busy day!!! Hope you can have a relaxing weekend......drink coffee and do exactly what you want 



tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Trying to motivate myself to get ready for work after staying up half the night with my dog Chewy who just got "fixed". Poor pup, he looks soooo sad



Poor thing.......I remember my best friends husband looking a bit like that a few months ago when he got "fixed"    Their dog got more sympathy than he did 



Mad Hattered said:


> This time tomorrow I will be in Orlando.  Sweeeeeeeet!



Hope you have a wonderful time....looking forward to lots of pictures 



RAPstar said:


> This time tomorrow, I won't be at work. I finally get a weekend off!!



Have a good one too.........any more changes??  


Tom`s depressed tonight. He`s back at work tomorrow after 27 days off.

He`s not much fun tonight, this is where I love being a housewife......no back to work glumness. However I am helping out my friend who is also my ex boss in the next couple of weeks. Her new practice manager is going to Milan for 3 weeks so she is stuck the days the clinic is on, so I said I would go in on those days. Hope i still fit in my office clothes after Orlando  

Day of housework tomorrow, then Sunday as Tom will be at work, Kyle and I are going to a 9/11 rememberance ceremony. It will be in the afternoon as we are 5 hours ahead. I think it will be beautifully done 

Will need to catch up on my trippie as well over the weekend.

Have a good one everyone


----------



## Melanie230

Mad Hattered said:


> This time tomorrow I will be in Orlando.  Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## tink20

Mad Hattered said:


> This time tomorrow I will be in Orlando.  Sweeeeeeeet!



Have fun!  Ride Splash Mt. for me.

This time tomorrow I will be in Destin, FL!


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> This time tomorrow I will be in Orlando.  Sweeeeeeeet!



*Just home with a designated driver.At 3pm today,I'll be asking for a strong bloody mary please!!

Yes a long story too follow..

MH tell us all about it please when ya get back.Also take pics!!*


----------



## schumigirl

I haven`t done much today.............plans galore for housework........you know the big stuff that we all put off doing..........

Did a load of laundry and now the gigantic pile of ironing is looking at me!!! I just can`t be bothered...........just made some more coffee and opened some white chocolate 

Need some motivation


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just home with a designated driver.At 3pm today,I'll be asking for a strong bloody mary please!!
> 
> Yes a long story too follow..
> 
> *


----------



## Melanie230

Sitting here staring at the computer.  The contest winners were supposed to be announced yesterday at 2pm, and nothing is up yet.  ACKKK!!!  The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Melanie230

Good sunday morning!!!  3 weeks from today we will be getting ready to leave!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

are you ready for some football?



Mad Hattered said:


> This time tomorrow I will be in Orlando. Sweeeeeeeet!


 
leave a light on for the next invasion wave, 18 days for me



donaldduck352 said:


> *Just home with a designated driver.At 3pm today,I'll be asking for a strong bloody mary please!!*
> 
> _*Yes a long story too follow..*_


 


I indulged on Friday myself.  local chili's sent an email special:  2 margarittas, appetizer, 2 entrees & dessert for $35...how could i resist? the mr doesn't do hard liquor anymore, so i had to go swimming in those big old fishbowls they plop down myself.  Problem was we only had an hour before showtime (contagian, what a snooze).  Now i know where the term sloshed comes from...it's not the actual buzz factor but the way ur stomach tends to actually slosh w/too much liquid in it at once.  Chalk it up to old dog learning a new trick


----------



## macraven

eh, headache the next day Keisha?       










still waiting for Mr Duck 's reply..........


----------



## tink20

Back from Destin, we went to a friend's wedding on the beach....beautiful.  Instead of a wedding cake, they had a cupcake tower. Mini gourmet cupcakes, all different flavors.....carrot cake, key lime, choc. raspberry, smores, and on and on and on. OMG, I was such a little pig, I had 3, but wanted more.  It was a very unique wedding, it was at the Gulfarium, we even saw a dolphin show.  I want to go back to Destin, the water is so pretty, its that blue green color.

Enjoy your day everyone!  

ttfn


----------



## macraven

i have heard about the cupcake tower cakes.

i think it is a super idea!


with my luck though, the cupcake i would really want would be on the bottom of the pile........


does that mean i would have to eat 12 cupcakes in order to get to the one i really want?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Sorry I haven't been around much the past few days but earlier this afternoon, our beautiful Bailey, went on her journey to the Rainbow Bridge and I spent the last few days by her side keeping her comfortable.  We were fortunate enough to share over 15½ wonderful years with her _(15 years, 7 months and 22 days to be exact)_ but she was a tired old lady who needed to sleep.  Although it was inevitable, it doesn't make it any easier.  

RIP Bailey 1996-2011


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much the past few days but earlier this afternoon, our beautiful Bailey, went on her journey to the Rainbow Bridge and I spent the last few days by her side keeping her comfortable.  We were fortunate enough to share over 15½ wonderful years with her _(15 years, 7 months and 22 days to be exact)_ but she was a tired old lady who needed to sleep.  Although it was inevitable, it doesn't make it any easier.
> 
> RIP Bailey 1996-2011








i'm so sad to hear you lost your precious Bailey.







RIP Bailey


----------



## tink20

So very sorry Bonny


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much the past few days but earlier this afternoon, our beautiful Bailey, went on her journey to the Rainbow Bridge and I spent the last few days by her side keeping her comfortable.  We were fortunate enough to share over 15½ wonderful years with her _(15 years, 7 months and 22 days to be exact)_ but she was a tired old lady who needed to sleep.  Although it was inevitable, it doesn't make it any easier.
> 
> RIP Bailey 1996-2011



 Sorry for your loss. Love you both!


----------



## Melanie230

So sorry to hear that.  One of the hardest things to handle is the loss of the precious ones!


----------



## minniejack

She was so beautiful. I'm sorry.


----------



## schumigirl

Tink.....Destin sounds lovely......as does the cupcake tower........I would try that 

Bonny.........so sorry about your dog, she was lovely 


It`s blowing a hoolie up over in the UK just now........getting the tail of Hurricaine Katia apparently. Went to pick up Kyle from college today and the road was closed as trees had been blown out of their roots  

Thankfully there are a few ways to go but it was not a pleasant journey at all.  I feel as if the roof is going to come off tonight!!!  My apple and pear trees have all been shaken nearly empty. My friend emptied the plum trees when we were away in August as we had a great yield this year, and her and her husband are fab at making chutneys and jams, so give them to them and we always get some delicious jars of stuff back 

Off to have a Bud


----------



## coastermom

Bonny Sorry for your loss ...

Been really busy here since I returned from WDW !! started to work full time as a para ( for now .. A para is a teachers helper  ) We will see how long this assignment last but as for now it is full time ... Lots of get done with this class !! 


Hope everyone is doing well ! Now I have to finish off the HW with my little monster and get dinner started !! Have a great day everyone !!


----------



## keishashadow

bonny - so sorry to read, your heart must be very heavy, remember the good times.



tink20 said:


> Back from Destin, we went to a friend's wedding on the beach....beautiful. Instead of a wedding cake, they had a cupcake tower. Mini gourmet cupcakes, all different flavors.....carrot cake, key lime, choc. raspberry, smores, and on and on and on. OMG, I was such a little pig, I had 3, but wanted more. It was a very unique wedding, it was at the Gulfarium, we even saw a dolphin show. I want to go back to Destin, the water is so pretty, its that blue green color.
> 
> Enjoy your day everyone!
> 
> ttfn


 
drool, now i'm not so excited about the yogurt 'treat' in my fridge



schumigirl said:


> *It`s blowing a hoolie* up over in the UK just now........getting the tail of Hurricaine Katia apparently. Went to pick up Kyle from college today and the road was closed as trees had been blown out of their roots
> 
> 
> Off to have a Bud


 what, no draft from the local pub?

i'm giggling re the phrase, would never thing that meant a storm!  sounds like some slang term my kids would use to describe something I wouldn't want them doing


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i'm giggling re the phrase, would never thing that meant a storm!  sounds like some slang term my kids would use to describe something I wouldn't want them doing



LOL...........What can you mean   

Sorry that really made me laugh, I should maybe read things out loud sometimes to myself.......see how they sound first 


It`s my birthday today   

I`m sticking to 35  

Got some lovely gifts, but quiet night tonight as Tom is away to work. So It`ll be me......a bottle of wine and some spicy Doritos with a garlic dip   I am so easy pleased at times


----------



## tink20

schumigirl said:


> LOL...........What can you mean
> 
> Sorry that really made me laugh, I should maybe read things out loud sometimes to myself.......see how they sound first
> 
> 
> It`s my birthday today
> 
> I`m sticking to 35
> 
> Got some lovely gifts, but quiet night tonight as Tom is away to work. So It`ll be me......a bottle of wine and some spicy Doritos with a garlic dip   I am so easy pleased at times



Its crazy how that storm made it all the way to you guys.

Hope you have a wonderful birthday! (I just turned 35 in Aug.  give or take a few years...haha)

Hey to all the other homies out there, have a spectacular day!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> LOL...........What can you mean
> 
> Sorry that really made me laugh, I should maybe read things out loud sometimes to myself.......see how they sound first
> 
> 
> It`s my birthday today
> 
> I`m sticking to 35
> 
> Got some lovely gifts, but quiet night tonight as Tom is away to work. So It`ll be me......a bottle of wine and some spicy Doritos with a garlic dip   I am so easy pleased at times



and.........youse got a lap top.....








tink20 said:


> Its crazy how that storm made it all the way to you guys.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful birthday! (I just turned 35 in Aug.  give or take a few years...haha)
> 
> Hey to all the other homies out there, have a spectacular day!



happy belated birthday!


----------



## macraven

been thinking of you and lee, bonny.
hope you both are doing okay.


----------



## tink1957

Bonny, so sorry to hear about your Bailey...she was a beautiful lady.

Hey Carole, hope you have a  and eat some Doritos for me.

I'm working my 8th day of an 8 days straight schedule today so my apologies in advance for any gramatical errors as I'm one tired old woman.  

I really want to go to the motherland for F & W and make a side trip to the darkside for HHN...if only I had the $ to go along with my AP I'd be there next month with mac and everyone else...it stinks to be financially responsible.

Hope everyone has a great week   I'm off to work.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Bonny, so sorry to hear about your Bailey...she was a beautiful lady.
> 
> Hey Carole, hope you have a  and eat some Doritos for me.
> 
> I'm working my 8th day of an 8 days straight schedule today so my apologies in advance for any gramatical errors as I'm one tired old woman.
> 
> I really want to go to the motherland for F & W and make a side trip to the darkside for HHN...if only I had the $ to go along with my AP I'd be there next month with mac and everyone else...it stinks to be financially responsible.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week   I'm off to work.



skip work.
join me!


----------



## schumigirl

tink20 said:


> Its crazy how that storm made it all the way to you guys.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful birthday! (I just turned 35 in Aug.  give or take a few years...haha)



Thanks and happy belated birthday to you too.......35 is a good age to be .......I should know I`ve had enough practice 



macraven said:


> and.........youse got a lap top.....



Thanks Macraven.........I like a balloon ...............and loving my new laptop  



tink1957 said:


> Hey Carole, hope you have a  and eat some Doritos for me.
> 
> I'm working my 8th day of an 8 days straight schedule today so my apologies in advance for any gramatical errors as I'm one tired old woman.
> 
> I really want to go to the motherland for F & W and make a side trip to the darkside for HHN...if only I had the $ to go along with my AP I'd be there next month with mac and everyone else...it stinks to be financially responsible.



Thanks Vicki......I will think of you as I`m sipping wine and munching doritos......thinking you`re getting slimmer and I`m.........well not!!!!!

Hope you can get on a trip Vicki, you deserve it with working so hard. Go on........you`ll have so much fun meeting up with everyone.......I`m jealous already


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Thanks for the kind words everyone ... it's been a very tough few days and it will take some time for my broken heart to heal


----------



## tink20

macraven said:


> happy belated birthday!


Thanks, I think my bday is the day after yours (mine is 8/20)


schumigirl said:


> Thanks and happy belated birthday to you too.......35 is a good age to be .......I should know I`ve had enough practice :lmao


Thanks, I'll be the big 40 next year, hope it doesn't bother me too much, my motto is....as long as I keep having birthdays, I don't  really care how old I am, but we'll see if I feel that way next year


----------



## donaldduck352

donaldduck352 said:


> *Yes a long story too follow..*




*Sorry for the long absence,computer went down again.I will never buy another HP,EVER!!!!

Back to my story.It was Friday morning and the head boss told all managers and sales staff party at her house at 7pm mandatory,spouses invited.The only thing I can think was she was gonna tell everyone,in a nice way,that she sold the company.What a surprise we all got,espieally me.Free food as far as the eye can see and every type of booze known to man.

She told me and DW to sit next to her.I was in total shock.So we ate and started taking advantage of the booze,well the boss and I mostly.After a hour of sipping on Makers Mark and downig beer,the boss and I was feeling really good.Then she stood up and announced why we were all here.I outsold everyone in the past 2months and I was The Guest of Honor.I felt more like the guest in horror when she told me to tell everyone how I did it.

Most of these people been here for over 20yrs and I got some real cold stares bieng new.I just stood up and told them they are to complacent on what they got.You need to feel that hunger to be the best again thats how you got the position you have now.

After what felt like a awkward applause I got me another beer and drink.The boss told me they were jealous.I said let them be.Also asked her for alittle more money a week,she told me,just wait your gonna make more money then you ever thought.I said OK,thank you.

So needless to say i'm riding that wave of high still and wondering when is this money thing comming and what will I be doing to warrant the kind of pay she is talking about!!!!

And NEVER EVER mix Makers Mark and Coors Light EVER!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well Happy Late Birthday to all I missed..

Bonny,sorry about your loss.*


----------



## marciemi

donaldduck352 said:


> *Sorry for the long absence,computer went down again.I will never buy another HP,EVER!!!!
> 
> Back to my story.It was Friday morning and the head boss told all managers and sales staff party at her house at 7pm mandatory,spouses invited.The only thing I can think was she was gonna tell everyone,in a nice way,that she sold the company.What a surprise we all got,espieally me.Free food as far as the eye can see and every type of booze known to man.
> 
> She told me and DW to sit next to her.I was in total shock.So we ate and started taking advantage of the booze,well the boss and I mostly.After a hour of sipping on Makers Mark and downig beer,the boss and I was feeling really good.Then she stood up and announced why we were all here.I outsold everyone in the past 2months and I was The Guest of Honor.I felt more like the guest in horror when she told me to tell everyone how I did it.
> 
> Most of these people been here for over 20yrs and I got some real cold stares bieng new.I just stood up and told them they are to complacent on what they got.You need to feel that hunger to be the best again thats how you got the position you have now.
> 
> After what felt like a awkward applause I got me another beer and drink.The boss told me they were jealous.I said let them be.Also asked her for alittle more money a week,she told me,just wait your gonna make more money then you ever thought.I said OK,thank you.
> 
> So needless to say i'm riding that wave of high still and wondering when is this money thing comming and what will I be doing to warrant the kind of pay she is talking about!!!!
> 
> And NEVER EVER mix Makers Mark and Coors Light EVER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats Donald!    Didn't you just start this job not that long ago?  Sounds like you're already making a name for yourself!  (Not to mention the money - more trips to the Homeland/Darkside in the future?!).


----------



## keishashadow

donald congrats, nice to see the cream rise to the top (work, head of beer, whatever lol)  Keep up the good work!

tink20 a very merry unbirthday to you, yes you

managed to book my HHN tix, i think.  Couldn't get thru on the phone today, did it online & both are in DH's name, maybe because i don't have current PAP?


----------



## macraven

congrats to the new millionaire Mr Duck....

glad you received the glory and attention from the boss!



hey marcie, how have you been?



Tink, that is right...

you are my almost b'day twin.
belated Happy Birthday to youse.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> hey marcie, how have you been?



You say that like I haven't been around or something?     I just posted a bunch of pics for you guys like what?  A week ago?  Don't want to monopolize this place!    I'm always here, just reading and lurking!  

In the midst of college apps for the third year in a row - I'm very tired of trying to proofread essays or come up with an idea for an ethical dilemma my son has faced or a way he will contribute (as a white male!) to the diversity at X University.  Maybe, I don't know, 5 essays down and another 50 to go or so?  Gotta love them!  (Well, the kids if not the essays!).


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm still looking for that raise.They say patience is a virtue,but my bank account says diffrent...*


----------



## Melanie230

donaldduck352 said:


> *I'm still looking for that raise.They say patience is a virtue,but my bank account says diffrent...*


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone ... it's been a very tough few days and it will take some time for my broken heart to heal







donaldduck352 said:


> *Sorry for the long absence,computer went down again.I will never buy another HP,EVER!!!!
> 
> Back to my story.It was Friday morning and the head boss told all managers and sales staff party at her house at 7pm mandatory,spouses invited.The only thing I can think was she was gonna tell everyone,in a nice way,that she sold the company.What a surprise we all got,espieally me.Free food as far as the eye can see and every type of booze known to man.
> 
> She told me and DW to sit next to her.I was in total shock.So we ate and started taking advantage of the booze,well the boss and I mostly.After a hour of sipping on Makers Mark and downig beer,the boss and I was feeling really good.Then she stood up and announced why we were all here.I outsold everyone in the past 2months and I was The Guest of Honor.I felt more like the guest in horror when she told me to tell everyone how I did it.
> 
> Most of these people been here for over 20yrs and I got some real cold stares bieng new.I just stood up and told them they are to complacent on what they got.You need to feel that hunger to be the best again thats how you got the position you have now.
> 
> After what felt like a awkward applause I got me another beer and drink.The boss told me they were jealous.I said let them be.Also asked her for alittle more money a week,she told me,just wait your gonna make more money then you ever thought.I said OK,thank you.
> 
> So needless to say i'm riding that wave of high still and wondering when is this money thing comming and what will I be doing to warrant the kind of pay she is talking about!!!!
> 
> And NEVER EVER mix Makers Mark and Coors Light EVER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats!!


----------



## keishashadow

marci - DS saved all his essays, never know when they might come in handy for a future paper!  The honor school he wound up landing had app the size of a magazine.  Oddest essay was "if time travel were possible and you could return to any point in history (without leaving a footprint) where would you go & why...to the tune of 500 words lol) and then your references had to fill out multi-part questionaires (choice of 10 out of 20) ala 'if he/she were an animated charactar who would they be & why'.  i'm an uneducated lunk but assume there is a reason for such off-the-wall probing?


----------



## schumigirl

Congrats Mr Duck.........Praise and appreciation are lovely.........the extra money will be even better 

I know what Coors is  but Makers Mark.......gonna have to visit google  




Ahhhhh now I know what it is. Oh dear, no that may not mix well together


----------



## Coach81

I'm still alive.. I miss you all terribly.. but I am deep in the middle of my busy, busy time of the year.. and with the school blocking the site it's been difficult to visit as I used to...

We are 2-2 on the season, we are playing some good football teams.. and we feel that playing the tougher competition will prepare us for our upcoming league play.  We are gunning once again for another State Championship.

Wife and kids are great, I'm teaching at a new school... the alternative school for all the trouble makers of the area.  I'm the PT instructor, so I get to make them miserable in the hopes that they will straighten up, and behave like they are supposed to.  

I'm still training clients (just a few though) on the side... overall life is good.  I resigned from soccer to free up more time for family... so in just a few months I should have more time to chat with you guys...

We are excited about out next trip to WDW.. next May with all kinds of friends and family.

Hope you are all doing well.. take care and God bless!!!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, have i mentioned i detest the Fall, but love hydrangas?

howdy coach, don't see a ticker


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> morning all, have i mentioned i detest the Fall, but love hydrangas?
> 
> howdy coach, don't see a ticker



Madonna apparently loathes hydrangeas. The more you know!


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Madonna apparently loathes hydrangeas. *The more you know!*


 
every worthwhile thing i know came from the DISboard & The Star magazine


----------



## macraven

hey homies...   




coach!!

glad you are back.


after a few more months, tell us how you like the alternative skool.
the one we have in town is set up very well.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> every worthwhile thing i know came from the DISboard & The Star magazine



no readers digest?


----------



## schumigirl

Hi Coach.....nice to see you post, glad you`re all doing ok 


The cold evenings have well and truly arrived  Had a beautiful couple of days.......but come 5-6pm.......you can really feel the change and I`m cold!!!

Had a good day at work today......only helping out my friend.....back next Tuesday and Thursday and that`s me done. It was lovely seeing some patients that I knew well and hadn`t seen them nearly 2 years.

Off to do some more trip report.......don`t like reading about it ending myself!!!


----------



## RAPstar

We just had a cold front come in and its marvelous!! It was 70 this morning, and its only supposed to get up to 86 today. If only it would stay like this year round, I'm not a big fan of 100+ temps everyday.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> no readers digest?


 
i'll admit the postman brings it to my dooralong with far too many other periodicals


----------



## tink1957

Coach, welcome back.  When in May are you going?

donald, congrats on the new job and I hope they come through with that raise soon so you can plan another trip.

Carole, I hate to see your trip report ending too.  I've really enjoyed reading along every day.   Have you decided when your next trip will be?

I still don't have a trip planned so I have to enjoy everyone elses.

Today was my day off and I spent it doing yard work and laundry....I really need a vacation.  I'm not eligilbe to get paid vacation until April since I just started a new job last April.  It's highly tempting to just take the time off without pay so I can get my Orlando fix for the year.  If only I didn't have those pesky monthly bills to consider.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> We just had a cold front come in and its marvelous!! It was 70 this morning, and its only supposed to get up to 86 today. If only it would stay like this year round, I'm not a big fan of 100+ temps everyday.


... last few nights it's gotten down to around 2°C (for you non-metric peeps that's about 35°F) so in the morning we've had to turn on the furnace to get the chill out of the air 

Picked up Bailey's ashes this afternoon ... it was a lot easier than I thought it would be


----------



## Melanie230

I just wanted to share with you guys that I WON the Loews How Loews Can You Go contest on Facebook!!  I won a 3 night/4 day stay at any Loews resort, $50 per day food credit, and Loews Gold status for a year!!!  We are so jacked!  Gonna use that prize for our vacation next July!!!


----------



## marciemi

Melanie230 said:


> I just wanted to share with you guys that I WON the Loews How Loews Can You Go contest on Facebook!!  I won a 3 night/4 day stay at any Loews resort, $50 per day food credit, and Loews Gold status for a year!!!  We are so jacked!  Gonna use that prize for our vacation next July!!!





Congrats!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## tink1957

Melanie230 said:


> I just wanted to share with you guys that I WON the Loews How Loews Can You Go contest on Facebook!!  I won a 3 night/4 day stay at any Loews resort, $50 per day food credit, and Loews Gold status for a year!!!  We are so jacked!  Gonna use that prize for our vacation next July!!!



 That's great news Melanie, I know you'll have an awesome time.  Which resort are you staying at?


----------



## minniejack

congrats Mel--I started checking the site daily this week wondering what the heck they were doing...that was a nail biter.

So now that you are a gold club member, are you going to share some goodies with us??


----------



## keishashadow

Melanie230 said:


> I just wanted to share with you guys that I WON the Loews How Loews Can You Go contest on Facebook!! I won a 3 night/4 day stay at any Loews resort, $50 per day food credit, and Loews Gold status for a year!!! We are so jacked! Gonna use that prize for our vacation next July!!!


 
should play the lottery!  do u think the DISboard related votes put u over the top or do u know alot of people in RL?

a balmy 37degrees & light frost on the cars this amwhat the heck!!! i'm not going quietly into the fall

good weekend all


----------



## Melanie230

tink1957 said:


> That's great news Melanie, I know you'll have an awesome time.  Which resort are you staying at?



Well we have decided that since this trip is already paid for we will go back next summer, and get another trip out of our AP.  We will probably stay at the Portofino Bay resort since we have never stayed there.  Since our tickets are paid for, and now the room is paid for, we will probably drive down, spend a couple of nights off site, and go to SeaWorld, then go to PBH, then home.


----------



## Melanie230

minniejack said:


> congrats Mel--I started checking the site daily this week wondering what the heck they were doing...that was a nail biter.
> 
> So now that you are a gold club member, are you going to share some goodies with us??



Oh I know right???  I was a total mess trying to figure out if we won.  But the guy I spoke to yesterday that handled all the paperwork was SO NICE!  I am waiting to hear back from them today to find out when I will get my prize information, and if we have to do any promos for the contest.


----------



## Melanie230

keishashadow said:


> should play the lottery!  do u think the DISboard related votes put u over the top or do u know alot of people in RL?
> 
> a balmy 37degrees & light frost on the cars this amwhat the heck!!! i'm not going quietly into the fall
> 
> good weekend all



It was totally the disboards!  LOL!  I literally spent HOURS online asking everyone to vote daily.  Since I am from this area I know a lot of people and they were all voting.  It is COLD here too today!  BRRRR...but we are expecting high 80's again next week.


----------



## Melanie230

minniejack said:


> congrats Mel--I started checking the site daily this week wondering what the heck they were doing...that was a nail biter.
> 
> So now that you are a gold club member, are you going to share some goodies with us??



Ya know...I don't even know what I get for being Loews Gold.  I guess I should look that up eh?  Bad news is that since they didn't tell me in time we didn't change our ressie over to RPR for this trip, and now the $139 room is gone.  I will keep checking and hope it pops back up again!  I would love to use that Gold status to get an upgrade!


----------



## schumigirl

Congratulations Melanie........that`s a fantastic thing to win......what a treat........Marvellous news


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole, I hate to see your trip report ending too.  I've really enjoyed reading along every day.   Have you decided when your next trip will be?



Thanks Vicki, well it may have to be July next year, as Kyle`s exams will be over. But he has to be around end of August for results and University placements......very tense time all round hoping he gets the grades he needs for the University of his choice. Would prefer Sept/Oct but not an option until Kyle decides to ditch us for some little blonde or brunette 

He has written an email asking about the Universal International Student programme as that`s something he would love to do for a year, but not sure if it`s even going to be possible. Haven`t heard anything back yet, but he only sent email a few days ago. 

Hope you can manage a few days away, although without pay.....that`s not ideal I know, but you could be doing with a trip away......go for it


----------



## keishashadow

carole - i never heard of that program.  Do you have a link?  my DS is interested in the DL one (figuring he could work on that japanese he's taking) but I know he'd jump @ an internship @ U.



Melanie230 said:


> Ya know...I don't even know what I get for being Loews Gold. I guess I should look that up eh? Bad news is that since they didn't tell me in time we didn't change our ressie over to RPR for this trip, and now the $139 room is gone. I will keep checking and hope it pops back up again! *I would love to use that Gold status to get an upgrade![/*QUOTE]
> 
> not on a weekend in October...loews tightened up things this year re upgrades.  Have heard reports that many of the weekday HHNs are off the table too.
> 
> even we platinum ones (has a certain ring to it ) are blacked out then and many other dates *but* we still get our $100 resort credit
> fyi


----------



## Melanie230

keishashadow said:


> carole - i never heard of that program.  Do you have a link?  my DS is interested in the DL one (figuring he could work on that japanese he's taking) but I know he'd jump @ an internship @ U.
> 
> 
> 
> Melanie230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know...I don't even know what I get for being Loews Gold. I guess I should look that up eh? Bad news is that since they didn't tell me in time we didn't change our ressie over to RPR for this trip, and now the $139 room is gone. I will keep checking and hope it pops back up again! *I would love to use that Gold status to get an upgrade![/*QUOTE]
> 
> not on a weekend in October...loews tightened up things this year re upgrades.  Have heard reports that many of the weekday HHNs are off the table too.
> 
> even we platinum ones (has a certain ring to it ) are blacked out then and many other dates *but* we still get our $100 resort credit
> fyi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't going over a weekend this year.  We arrive Monday and check out Friday.  I doubt I see it come up again, so we will probably just stay at HRH.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coach81

schumigirl said:


> Hi Coach.....nice to see you post, glad you`re all doing ok
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The cold evenings have well and truly arrived  Had a beautiful couple of days.......but come 5-6pm.......you can really feel the change and I`m cold!!!
> 
> Had a good day at work today......only helping out my friend.....back next Tuesday and Thursday and that`s me done. It was lovely seeing some patients that I knew well and hadn`t seen them nearly 2 years.
> 
> Off to do some more trip report.......don`t like reading about it ending myself!!!





macraven said:


> hey homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coach!!
> 
> glad you are back.
> 
> 
> after a few more months, tell us how you like the alternative skool.
> the one we have in town is set up very well.



I sure will.. so far, so good... I'll keep you updated..



keishashadow said:


> morning all, have i mentioned i detest the Fall, but love hydrangas?
> 
> howdy coach, don't see a ticker




Gonna have to check my ticker... thought it was up and running..



tink1957 said:


> Coach, welcome back.  When in May are you going?
> 
> We're headed back on the 26th of May.. we can't wait
> 
> donald, congrats on the new job and I hope they come through with that raise soon so you can plan another trip.
> 
> Carole, I hate to see your trip report ending too.  I've really enjoyed reading along every day.   Have you decided when your next trip will be?
> 
> I still don't have a trip planned so I have to enjoy everyone elses.
> 
> Today was my day off and I spent it doing yard work and laundry....I really need a vacation.  I'm not eligilbe to get paid vacation until April since I just started a new job last April.  It's highly tempting to just take the time off without pay so I can get my Orlando fix for the year.  If only I didn't have those pesky monthly bills to consider.



Today is Sunday.. that means.. FOOTBALL...


----------



## Coach81

Is my ticker working now???


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> Is my ticker working now???


 
i see 3/4 of AK, but no dates, etc.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> i see 3/4 of AK, but no dates, etc.



maybe ur sig is too long?  we only have so much space ya know....  try listing horizontal vs vertical


----------



## macraven

coach isn't answering you keisha, he's probably watching football now....


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> maybe ur sig is too long? we only have so much space ya know.... try listing horizontal vs vertical


 
my sig has passed inspection (don't ask why lol).



macraven said:


> coach isn't answering you keisha, he's probably watching football now....


 
as did i this afternoon, heckuva better showing for us than last week


----------



## schumigirl

Some of you may remember me saying about DS having sciatica a while back. Well he has been having physio for a while and he`s not improving much. He can`t sit on his butt and lay his right leg straight......it sits at an upward angle... not good. There has been improvements with his movement and with his walking, he just can`t straighten his leg outright.

So he`s now got to go for an MRI scan on his spine.  Physio said there may be something else going on they can`t see as a 17 year old should heal pretty well  

It`s awful when something is up with your child......however old they are. Got to wait till Oct 5th for scan.....then however long it takes for results.

Bit blue now today


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> my sig has passed inspection (don't ask why lol).



I forget how long vertically you can go, but i know MY sig is stretched out horizontally because if i add anything vertically, it'll get cut off.  Think I'm at my max vertically?


----------



## bubba's mom

schumigirl said:


> Some of you may remember me saying about DS having sciatica a while back. Well he has been having physio for a while and he`s not improving much. He can`t sit on his butt and lay his right leg straight......it sits at an upward angle... not good. There has been improvements with his movement and with his walking, he just can`t straighten his leg outright.
> 
> So he`s now got to go for an MRI scan on his spine.  Physio said there may be something else going on they can`t see as a 17 year old should heal pretty well
> 
> It`s awful when something is up with your child......however old they are. Got to wait till Oct 5th for scan.....then however long it takes for results.
> 
> Bit blue now today



Sorry there's not much improvement.  When there should be, seeing a doctor is what you should do.  Fingers crossed for some good results.   Don't be too blue...things could always be worse.


----------



## Mad Hattered

I'm back......just sayin'   Thought I would share a quick photo for the time being.  It's not photoshopped or anything.


----------



## RAPstar

^Oooooh! Pretty!!


----------



## keishashadow

MH hats off to youwhat camera did u capture that beauty with?

carole uh oh, hope it works out for ur DS, maybe he just overdid it on vaca?

sat in dentist's chair for over 2 hours today to start replacing a crown i broke grinding teethmad dog i am


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> I'm back......just sayin'   Thought I would share a quick photo for the time being.  It's not photoshopped or anything.



awesome!



how was your trip?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Keisha, all I had was a 12.1 mp Canon Power Shot SX20IS.  I had it set to sunset mode.  I forget what setting I used on this one.






We were waiting on the Electrical Parade to start and I thought...hmmmmm....I should probably takes some pics.


----------



## Melanie230

Mad Hattered said:


> Keisha, all I had was a 12.1 mp Canon Power Shot SX20IS.  I had it set to sunset mode.  I forget what setting I used on this one.
> 
> We were waiting on the Electrical Parade to start and I thought...hmmmmm....I should probably takes some pics.



Love that photo!  We have the same camera!!!!  I took this photo with the same camera!  Great purchase I guess.  Gonna have to use that sunset setting...amazing!!!!


----------



## tink1957

beautiful pics, mh.

Carole, I will be praying for both you and Kyle.  At least he is getting good care and you can find out what is happening soon, so hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  Just checking in...things have been crazy since school started.  Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Melanie230 said:


> Love that photo!  We have the same camera!!!!  I took this photo with the same camera!  Great purchase I guess.  Gonna have to use that sunset setting...amazing!!!!



Thanks, Mel.  Use all the settings!!  You never know what you will end up with.  We were on a more mellow trip this time, touring a family of 5 on their first trip.  We are usually all commando but "stopped to smell the roses" on this trip. It really was very enjoyable.  I will post more later (I just got back from BWW after seeing the Rams give the Giants the game).  Here is your pic, Mel....using the SUNSET MODE....just sayin'


----------



## macraven

oh please.
i was watching that game and was pissed that the Rams gave the game away.

cards on the other hand, hanging in there............!!


another lovely picture.
i bought a great camera 3 years back.

i still haven't learned how to do the settings.
i always had one of my sons do all that stuff for me and now he moved out of the house.

i don't read manuals.


i gave birth to boys, have 4 of them, in order for them to take care of these needs of electronical, digital things, tv's, dvds, phones, camera settings....

btw, i have learned how to take videos on that camera of my cats in paper bags trying to get out.
and when they chew up the newspapers.
i even made them turn a different color with one setting son set up for me.


note to carole, i'm so sorry to hear about the health issues with your son.

don't cry.

it will all turn out fine.
you'll see.


----------



## tink20

Hey homies, I have been playing on the budget board, trying to learn how to save some money. But I was missin' yall. 

I love the pictures MH and Mel.

oh, I want to be boo'd by one of my homies.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

tink20 said:


> oh, I want to be boo'd by one of my homies.



Check your PM


----------



## tink20

thank you Bonny


----------



## macraven

anyone up for a game of cards tonight?

i leave early next week for orlando and here i am on the dis.......


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hiya, Homies!

Been a long time since I skidaddled over here.

MH, amazing pics as usual!

I'm too busy lately to keep my head over water, so I just keep swimming, just keep swimming....  And now it's past time for bed. I have to get up at 5 A.M. 

(((((HUGS)))))

Tam


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hiya, Homies!
> 
> Been a long time since I skidaddled over here.
> 
> MH, amazing pics as usual!
> 
> I'm too busy lately to keep my head over water, so I just keep swimming, just keep swimming....  And now it's past time for bed. I have to get up at 5 A.M.
> 
> (((((HUGS)))))
> 
> Tam







it is always good to come home.

you have been missed!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Hiya, Homies!
> 
> Been a long time since I skidaddled over here.
> 
> MH, amazing pics as usual!
> 
> I'm too busy lately to keep my head over water, so I just keep swimming, just keep swimming....  And now it's past time for bed. I have to get up at 5 A.M.
> 
> (((((HUGS)))))
> 
> Tam



Yay!!! Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Coach81

bubba's mom said:


> maybe ur sig is too long?  we only have so much space ya know....  try listing horizontal vs vertical



ok.. I'll play around with it and see what I can do...

That Better?


----------



## Coach81

So.. what do we all feel about the Avatar announcement?

I personally think it could be pretty cool... you?


----------



## keishashadow

Coach81 said:


> So.. what do we all feel about the Avatar announcement?
> 
> I personally think it could be pretty cool... you?


 
not a fan of the movie nor it's heavy-handed message (& im a sci-fi junkie).  imo the Imagineers certainly have their work cut out for them.

next...


----------



## macraven

i don't feel the love for avator.

didn't care for it.

but, in 2015 when it is at AK, of course i will check it out.

i'll try any ride, anywhere......


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i don't feel the love for avator.
> 
> didn't care for it.
> 
> but, in 2015 when it is at AK, of course i will check it out.
> 
> *i'll try any ride, anywhere*......


 
me too,as long as I don't have to paint myself blue & run through the forest 1st


----------



## bubba's mom

DH really liked it...me...not so much.

I would check it out when/if I'm there tho.

I will say this....with what UO did w/ HP, I think WDW has a LOT to live up to!


----------



## keishashadow

turned over the mileage


----------



## macraven

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Congrats, Keisha!


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> turned over the mileage



Wow.

Someone who can out-talk me! 



Congrats sista!


----------



## tink1957

Dang Janet, you sure talk alot....congrats on your milestone.

.....It will probably take me 10 years to get to 17K.


----------



## keishashadow

thanx, oosting here keeps me off the streets


----------



## donaldduck352

*Janet,congrats on the post count.You wanna talk about miss post-alot,look at mac!!!*


----------



## marciemi

tink1957 said:


> Dang Janet, you sure talk alot....congrats on your milestone.
> 
> .....It will probably take me 10 years to get to 17K.



I've been here almost 12 years  and haven't made it to 4000 yet.  I must really not talk very well!

Congrats Janet!


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Janet,congrats on the post count.You wanna talk about miss post-alot,look at mac!!!*



i heard that............


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just saying mac,close too 46thou,thats alot of posting in 9yrs!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

I just rememebered I hit 3000 here recently. I need to come here more when I'm not planning trips, lol.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Janet - CONGRATS on the mileage! I'm so not a super poster. 

Mac, are you all packed for your trip? I'm just a little green with envy. Hope you have the usual BLAST at the Motherland and HHN.

Rob, you haven't posted any vids of yourself singing, have you? If so, I missed them and you MUST repost. I think of you and Bonny everytime Dr. Horrible pops up on the iPod shuffle.

DH will finally be graduating in Software Engineering in December. YEAH!!!!!!!! If he does as well in his last two classes as he has in all of the others, it will be with a 4.0 gpa. This will free up some money for things like vacations, so I'm already planning our trip to Universal in November 2012. I know, it's still a long way off, but that's when the annual Rhodesian Ridgeback National Specialty Show will be taking place in Orlando. The host hotel is only a few blocks from Universal! That's my kind of heaven - surrounded by Ridgebacks and going to Universal to play. Happy sigh....

For this year, we have a beach day planned in Pensacola in October with all the people in the area who have been involved in Ridgeback Rescue, either adopting or fostering. We have them twice a year and it's a blast seeing 30+ Ridgebacks running up and down a beach together as if they've known each other forever. Then in December, we have a huge dogshow where I'm hoping my sweet Roo will finish her Championship. Brodie never came back , so we adopted a dog to keep Rock company. Turns out she was a show dog whose first owner couldn't afford to show her anymore and eventually returned her to her breeder. When I found out, I told the breeder I'd be happy to try to finish her if I could. Wish us luck!

Hugs to everyone, I'll try to pop in more often. I've missed you!


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Janet - CONGRATS on the mileage! I'm so not a super poster.
> 
> Mac, are you all packed for your trip? I'm just a little green with envy. Hope you have the usual BLAST at the Motherland and HHN.
> 
> Rob, you haven't posted any vids of yourself singing, have you? If so, I missed them and you MUST repost. I think of you and Bonny everytime Dr. Horrible pops up on the iPod shuffle.
> 
> DH will finally be graduating in Software Engineering in December. YEAH!!!!!!!! If he does as well in his last two classes as he has in all of the others, it will be with a 4.0 gpa. This will free up some money for things like vacations, so I'm already planning our trip to Universal in November 2012. I know, it's still a long way off, but that's when the annual Rhodesian Ridgeback National Specialty Show will be taking place in Orlando. The host hotel is only a few blocks from Universal! That's my kind of heaven - surrounded by Ridgebacks and going to Universal to play. Happy sigh....
> 
> For this year, we have a beach day planned in Pensacola in October with all the people in the area who have been involved in Ridgeback Rescue, either adopting or fostering. We have them twice a year and it's a blast seeing 30+ Ridgebacks running up and down a beach together as if they've known each other forever. Then in December, we have a huge dogshow where I'm hoping my sweet Roo will finish her Championship. Brodie never came back , so we adopted a dog to keep Rock company. Turns out she was a show dog whose first owner couldn't afford to show her anymore and eventually returned her to her breeder. When I found out, I told the breeder I'd be happy to try to finish her if I could. Wish us luck!
> 
> Hugs to everyone, I'll try to pop in more often. I've missed you!



Check the link of the Disney World Pre-TR in my siggy


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Check the link of the Disney World Pre-TR in my siggy




Awesome! I'll check the rest of your TR tomorrow to see how AIE went! You need to video yourself doing kareoke so we can hear you with accompaniment, too.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just saying mac,close too 46thou,thats alot of posting in 9yrs!!!*



well........i really have more posts than you see by my name.
i signed up for the dis in 1999 with a different screen name.
i changed internet providers and lost that screen name so i had to start over.



Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Janet - CONGRATS on the mileage! I'm so not a super poster.
> 
> Mac, are you all packed for your trip? I'm just a little green with envy. Hope you have the usual BLAST at the Motherland and HHN.
> 
> Rob, you haven't posted any vids of yourself singing, have you? If so, I missed them and you MUST repost. I think of you and Bonny everytime Dr. Horrible pops up on the iPod shuffle.
> 
> DH will finally be graduating in Software Engineering in December. YEAH!!!!!!!! If he does as well in his last two classes as he has in all of the others, it will be with a 4.0 gpa. This will free up some money for things like vacations, so I'm already planning our trip to Universal in November 2012. I know, it's still a long way off, but that's when the annual Rhodesian Ridgeback National Specialty Show will be taking place in Orlando. The host hotel is only a few blocks from Universal! That's my kind of heaven - surrounded by Ridgebacks and going to Universal to play. Happy sigh....
> 
> For this year, we have a beach day planned in Pensacola in October with all the people in the area who have been involved in Ridgeback Rescue, either adopting or fostering. We have them twice a year and it's a blast seeing 30+ Ridgebacks running up and down a beach together as if they've known each other forever. Then in December, we have a huge dogshow where I'm hoping my sweet Roo will finish her Championship. Brodie never came back , so we adopted a dog to keep Rock company. Turns out she was a show dog whose first owner couldn't afford to show her anymore and eventually returned her to her breeder. When I found out, I told the breeder I'd be happy to try to finish her if I could. Wish us luck!
> 
> Hugs to everyone, I'll try to pop in more often. I've missed you!



congrats on adopting!
that is so kewl.

and a BIG congrats for your husband on that great GPA and graduating soon!!

i hope you and the family will have a blast on your upcoming trip.

me, i'm not even close to being ready yet.
i have spent from about 5 today until moments ago looking for my cc.

i misplaced it but i found it.
yay...

tomorrow i take my parental units out for the day so that day is shot regarding packing and getting things organized.
saturday i get the hair done and that is a 3 hour job.
sunday i rest and then monday is when i have to do everything.
clean the house, grocery shop and pack.


i do this every year.
plan in advance to pack and be organized to a T and it never happens......

oh, i'm taking my iapd with me so i hope to stay in contact with youse homies once i switch to the darkside hotel.


----------



## Melanie230

Just popping in to say that we leave in 9 days!!!  We will be at the Dark Side in 10 days!!  YAHOOO!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Awesome! I'll check the rest of your TR tomorrow to see how AIE went! You need to video yourself doing kareoke so we can hear you with accompaniment, too.



Not well, lol


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

tink - congrats to your DH

mac - a missing CC would've kept me up @ night being not much time to replace before upcoming trip, phew.  Didn't know u had an ipad, did see u posted before but forgot to comment, cool!

i managed to snag (via extended family member who decided he didn't want his backorder) a HP 32 gb touchpad.  It's supposed to be for the mr in lieu of laptop he wanted just to use for financial stuff.  He's not a techie & has no idea what it does other than seeing a racing game being played upon one and was hooked.  Now to figure out how to get it apped & find one for myself.


----------



## macraven

Melanie230 said:


> Just popping in to say that we leave in 9 days!!!  We will be at the Dark Side in 10 days!!  YAHOOO!!!!




i'll be in orlando tuesday morning.
looks we both will be needing our ponchos.........



keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> tink - congrats to your DH
> 
> mac - a missing CC would've kept me up @ night being not much time to replace before upcoming trip, phew.  Didn't know u had an ipad, did see u posted before but forgot to comment, cool!
> 
> i managed to snag (via extended family member who decided he didn't want his backorder) a HP 32 gb touchpad.  It's supposed to be for the mr in lieu of laptop he wanted just to use for financial stuff.  He's not a techie & has no idea what it does other than seeing a racing game being played upon one and was hooked.  Now to figure out how to get it apped & find one for myself.




i lose my mind a lot these days......
i'm thankful i found the cc......


----------



## Melanie230

I am hoping the weather reports are wrong.  It is still 10 days out...praying it changes!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Melanie230 said:


> I am hoping the weather reports are wrong.  It is still 10 days out...praying it changes!



It called for rain every day we were there last week.  Not only did it not rain, but it was 100 degrees every day.  I was hoping for rain towards the end of the week.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Melanie230 said:


> Just popping in to say that we leave in 9 days!!!  We will be at the Dark Side in 10 days!!  YAHOOO!!!!


12 days for us   ... HOLY CRAP we still have lots to do before we leave  



Mad Hattered said:


> It called for rain every day we were there last week.  Not only did it not rain, but it was 100 degrees every day.  I was hoping for rain towards the end of the week.


Exactly ... we always look forward to the late afternoon shower that cools everything off a bit


----------



## Mad Hattered




----------



## macraven

wow, you won't believe this mr hat, but i am wearing the exact same mickey tshirt right now.

i would match with you and the mrs....


that is a very nice picture of the two of you!


----------



## RAPstar

So glad to have the weekend off!


----------



## macraven

how many more days andy.......


----------



## Coach81

No fair.. all of you going to Orlando!!!   Thanks for the pics, Hat!

Football season in full swing... we are now 4-2 on the season, and 2-0 in league play.  Hoping we can successfully defend our State Championship!!!

This morning I get to coach my 9 year old son in his first Flag Football game, we are both very excited!  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> how many more days andy.......



7 days! And I'm finished packing (except for my belt which I need for work, and my shoes which I'm not sure how to make fit)!


----------



## Melanie230

mad hattered said:


>



awesome!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## Melanie230

rapstar said:


> 7 days! And i'm finished packing (except for my belt which i need for work, and my shoes which i'm not sure how to make fit)!



woohoo!!!  Have a fabulous time!  We might see you there!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> 7 days! And I'm finished packing (except for my belt which I need for work, and my shoes which I'm not sure how to make fit)!



I saw your small suitcase on your Pre-trippie and don't know how you do it - that suitcase wouldn't even do me for a weekend trip ... I, unfortunately, have never been a light packer   ... my suitcase is about 3 times that size


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies 

I'm so jealous of all of you who are going on trips next week that my writing has turned green.

At least I get to go to the Braves game on Monday and stay overnight at the Holiday Inn near Turner Field. It will be a nice little break.

I'm just had to share the news that I got on my scale this morning and I have now lost 40 lbs!....only 40 more to go.

Hope everyone has a wonderful time at HHN and have a drink at Finnegan's for me.


----------



## tink20

Roll call:  Who is going to Orlando in October?

Mac

Andy

Mel

Bonny

Did I forget anyone?  I hope you all have a wonderful time, and I hope the weather is good too.

Like the pics MH.  We are having a great weekend so far.....our team won..Roll Tide. TTFN


----------



## Melanie230

Congrats Tink1957!!  That is GREAT!!!  How are you losing the weight?  

Hey Tink20...Thanks!  I hope the weather is good.  I looked today and Monday is only a 20% chance of rain.  But I think it is just too early to know.  But a bad weather day in Orlando is better than a sunny day here!


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi homies
> 
> I'm so jealous of all of you who are going on trips next week that my writing has turned green.
> 
> At least I get to go to the Braves game on Monday and stay overnight at the Holiday Inn near Turner Field. It will be a nice little break.
> 
> I'm just had to share the news that I got on my scale this morning and I have now lost 40 lbs!....only 40 more to go.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful time at HHN and have a drink at Finnegan's for me.



i'm so happy for youse!!
isn't that a fantastic feeling!

losing weight is great.  you should be very proud of yourself losing 40 pounds.

i just hope you don't lose your shadow.



tink20 said:


> Roll call:  Who is going to Orlando in October?
> 
> Mac
> 
> Andy
> 
> Mel
> 
> Bonny
> 
> Did I forget anyone?  I hope you all have a wonderful time, and I hope the weather is good too.
> 
> Like the pics MH.  We are having a great weekend so far.....our team won..Roll Tide. TTFN




a few more:

metro west
keishashadow
marco
donald duck
jodie

and some above are bringing spouses.

i know there is someone else i am missing.


----------



## RAPstar

Melanie230 said:


> woohoo!!!  Have a fabulous time!  We might see you there!!!



I hope so!!! 5 more days!!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I saw your small suitcase on your Pre-trippie and don't know how you do it - that suitcase wouldn't even do me for a weekend trip ... I, unfortunately, have never been a light packer   ... my suitcase is about 3 times that size



Cause I'm a guy?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> a few more:
> 
> metro west
> keishashadow
> marco
> donald duck
> jodie
> 
> and some above are bringing spouses.
> 
> i know there is someone else i am missing.



Yellowfish? I don't remember her real name, sorry.


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I saw your small suitcase on your Pre-trippie and don't know how you do it - that suitcase wouldn't even do me for a weekend trip ... I, unfortunately, have never been a light packer  ... my suitcase is about 3 times that size


 
im determined to just drag 2 bags this trip for the both of us.  Problem is AT charged me oversize fee last time i took one of my bags for a ride.  Note that the bags are the exact same nautica model #.  I did manage to get the fee refunded when i got back home & even remeasured & all was well, but skittish about taking it again, no issue with using it on SWA.  Unless i can't fit everything in the next largest bag i have it's sitting @ home, don't want to tempt 'fate' until i get to HHN



tink20 said:


> Roll call: Who is going to Orlando in October?
> 
> Mac
> 
> Andy
> 
> Mel
> 
> Bonny
> 
> Did I forget anyone? I hope you all have a wonderful time, and I hope the weather is good too.
> 
> Like the pics MH. We are having a great weekend so far.....our team won..Roll Tide. TTFN






5 more to go!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Yellowfish? I don't remember her real name, sorry.



chanon


----------



## Melanie230

In exactly one week I will be on SPIDERMAN!!!!  WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!! I had an audition for a local production of Hairspray, and I got cast as the main girl's dad!!!! If you saw the movie of the musical, its the Christopher Walken role!


----------



## macraven

congrats andy!!

i like Hairspray.

you will do great in that part.


----------



## macraven

i'm going to start packing tonight after i fix dinner for the family.

i do better at last minute decisions on packing.

_i figure it i forget to pack something, i can always buy it.  _


did my check in early this morning for the flight.
of course, not sure where i put my boarding pass, but i can always print off another one.


started to charge my Ipad so i can be connected to the 'real world' here.
won't have any wifi at the motherland but will once i get to rph.


if i don't return later, that means i am packing.........


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!! I had an audition for a local production of Hairspray, and I got cast as the main girl's dad!!!! If you saw the movie of the musical, its the Christopher Walken role!


 
woo-hoo!

mac -  see ya on Saturday!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ... Wanted to pop in and say HI !! been really busy here since I got back from WDW !! 

the day before school started I got a call to come work full time ... it is only a temp position for now but it is good money and keeping me busy !! 

Kids are busy with school and now DD is playing soccer and my son  is playing fall ball so we are never home !! 

Looking forward to sometime off 4 day weekend !! Cant wait !! 


exhausted being up at 5 everyday so off to sleep I will so soon ... 

Hope everyone is well and all things are good !! 

Have fun to eveyone going on trips soon .. Wish I was going .. On a trip NOT TO HHN I am too much of a chicken for that !!!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> congrats andy!!
> 
> i like Hairspray.
> 
> you will do great in that part.





keishashadow said:


> woo-hoo!
> 
> mac -  see ya on Saturday!



Thanks y'all!! See ya soon in Orlando!! 

Mac- have a safe flight today!!


----------



## minniejack

It's been almost 5 months since my "lovely chicken wing" incident and I finally have new carpet in the basement where the remodelers flooded it and the new remodelers showed up today to rip up what was my new hardwood floors to replace with new hard wood floors where the other remodelers scratched the crap out of them.


Then....almost done except for new wall paper...yupp the new remodelers got paint on it and then rubbed holes in it trying to remove the paint.   


Sigh....

But homecoming went well...I didn't strangle DD's BF's mother....Guess who got stuck paying for the flowers again....Supposedly her BF will repay me this time...yeah right. 

So I see most of you are off to Uni...have fun and leave the lights on for me...I will be there at Christmas.


----------



## Mad Hattered

I know I just got back a little over a week ago but I am totally jealous of all you peeps going down this week.  Pffffft.

Have fun anyway.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!! I had an audition for a local production of Hairspray, and I got cast as the main girl's dad!!!! If you saw the movie of the musical, its the Christopher Walken role!









macraven said:


> i'm going to start packing tonight after i fix dinner for the family.
> 
> i do better at last minute decisions on packing.
> 
> _i figure it i forget to pack something, i can always buy it.  _
> 
> 
> did my check in early this morning for the flight.
> of course, not sure where i put my boarding pass, but i can always print off another one.
> 
> 
> started to charge my Ipad so i can be connected to the 'real world' here.
> won't have any wifi at the motherland but will once i get to rph.
> 
> 
> if i don't return later, that means i am packing.........


I agree ... if you forget something you can always buy it.  

We check in for our flight but don't print off our boarding passes as we have to show our passports and they always reprint our passes anyway.

Last trip down in May, we bought a MiFi device so that we can use our phones and stay connected in the parks. 




Mad Hattered said:


> I know I just got back a little over a week ago but I am totally jealous of all you peeps going down this week.  Pffffft.
> 
> Have fun anyway.....


Us too MH ... a week from today we'll have checked in for the flight and will probably still be packing ...


----------



## tink1957

Melanie230 said:


> Congrats Tink1957!!  That is GREAT!!!  How are you losing the weight?


Thanks Mel, I've been on the 17 Day Diet, it's the best one I've ever tried...and I've tried alot of them.


RAPstar said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!! I had an audition for a local production of Hairspray, and I got cast as the main girl's dad!!!! If you saw the movie of the musical, its the Christopher Walken role!


Wow Andy, that's great.  Congrats to you.  Now I know you'll be walking on air this vacation.


Mad Hattered said:


> I know I just got back a little over a week ago but I am totally jealous of all you peeps going down this week.  Pffffft.
> 
> Have fun anyway.....



My sentiments exactly MH...except it's been a year since my last vacation 

We had a good time at the Braves game in spite of them losing, it was a nice break for a few days.  We dined at Six Feet Under and I found out why it was so named...it overlooks Oakland Cemetary.  Just perfect for a homie from the darkside.   The food was really tasty, I had the Rat Toes and Surf and Turf...yum.


----------



## keishashadow

count them, 4 more days

rat toes? 

mj any pics of homecoming?

spent night setting up mr's hp touchpad, i want brownie points, should've been organizing trip stuff.


----------



## RAPstar

Thanks again for all the congrats from everyone! I'm with you, Janet, only 4 more days!!! Now if only I can get over this cold.


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> count them, 4 more days
> 
> rat toes?



Rat toes are baked jalepenos stuffed with shrimp and wrapped in bacon (yes, I cheated on my diet  )

Have a great trip Janet.


----------



## Melanie230

That's awesome Tink!

Congrats Andy!  Will you still come to visit us when you are rich and famous?  I hope you feel better soon!

Going to bed...this week has been a killer so far.  Although my son's baseball team is now 5-0!!  WOOHOO  Go Rays!


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!! I had an audition for a local production of Hairspray, and I got cast as the main girl's dad!!!! If you saw the movie of the musical, its the Christopher Walken role!



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know I'm a little late, but I didn't get to DIS yesterday. Congratulations, you'll be GREAT in that part! I love Hairspray....

Mac, safe travels and a happy dance to you.

All others on your way to the Dark Side, have fun and be safe. I'm GREEN, I tell ya.


----------



## RAPstar

Melanie230 said:


> That's awesome Tink!
> 
> Congrats Andy!  Will you still come to visit us when you are rich and famous?  I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Going to bed...this week has been a killer so far.  Although my son's baseball team is now 5-0!!  WOOHOO  Go Rays!





Tinker-tude said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know I'm a little late, but I didn't get to DIS yesterday. Congratulations, you'll be GREAT in that part! I love Hairspray....
> 
> Mac, safe travels and a happy dance to you.
> 
> All others on your way to the Dark Side, have fun and be safe. I'm GREEN, I tell ya.



Thanks!! Feeling a little better today. The stuffiness in my nose keeps changing nostrils, but its somewhat easier to breathe today. Let's hope its almost clear by Sat! lol


----------



## tink20

Andy, congrats on getting the part in Hairspray and hope you feel well soon....take lots of vitamin C

MJ, we are having homecoming this week, game Friday and dance is Sat.  Around here, these teenagers think its fun to roll everyone's yards in toilet paper....well we got it last night.  

I hope ALL of you HOMIES have an AWESOME TRIP.  There are just too many of you to list, I may forget someone and that would not be kewl.  

Its hump day.....so do the humpty hump. ttfn


----------



## schumigirl

Hey.........It`s been a week since I`ve been on and Ive missed a lot!!!! Need to catch up.

Been up in Scotland visiting family..........back now to the warmest late September we`ve had since 1985!!!! Apparently we are going to warmer than Hawaii on Friday   

Andy.....congrats on the part....hope you really enjoy doing it.....and I feel you`re pain with the cold.....all my family seemed to have it....and they do like to share......so yes I have it too......I`m a pathetic person with a cold!!! As soon as I lay down I totally can`t breathe.....so slept on the settee propped up last night!

Hope everyone away or going soon has a brilliant time......lots of pics and updates would be lovely


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

At this time next week we'll be on the last leg of our flight to Orlando


----------



## Melanie230

I have 18 more minutes of work and I am OUTTA HERE!!!  Thursday and Friday are getting ready days!!!  SO EXCITED!!!  YAHOOOO!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

I CAN BREATHE!!!! It seems my cold is finally passing, thank goodness! Now I can really enjoy my vacation. Just have to get through work today and tomorrow!!


----------



## keishashadow

2 day i found email in my inbox re Discovery Cove/Sea World pkg (same price as last year, evidence economy is def down imo)  here's a link jik anybody interested...must book in next 3 days, quite the savings @ $189+ pp

http://commerce.4adventure.com/ESto...ign=DC.GreatRates.9.29.11&utm_content=DIGITAL


----------



## tink20

Well my sweet little DS hurt his foot/ankle yesterday in PE.  I had to go get him out early from school.  I took him to the DR today and he has two growth plate injuries, one at the ankle and one on the top of his foot.  He will be in a boot for 3 weeks.  

....ready for the weekend!  

Take lots of pictures, everyone! (those lucky ducky homies in Orlando)


----------



## schumigirl

tink20 said:


> Well my sweet little DS hurt his foot/ankle yesterday in PE.  I had to go get him out early from school.  I took him to the DR today and he has two growth plate injuries, one at the ankle and one on the top of his foot.  He will be in a boot for 3 weeks.



Aww bless him......hope it`s not to painful for him 


Well.......we`ve booked our flights for next year...YAY.....      DH suddenly said today........let`s just get the flights booked and paid for........I was on the phone to Virgin Atlantic before he finished his sentence  

HAPPY does not begin to describe how I feel when I know we`re coming back.  A 285 day countdown till July 11th  and we`re staying at RPR for 17 nights........soooooo excited!!!!!

Wouldn`t normally go in July, prefer to go later but DS needs to be around end of August for exam results and decide which university he will go to, or we would be back in August/ beginning of September. Not complaining though. 

Will get hotel booked in next few weeks 

We are being baked alive these last few days, so unusual for us. Reached 30 degrees in our back garden today.......we never see that often in the height of the summer....never mind nearly October. Then I saw on the news some districts were getting the snow ploughs out for a few weeks time  Crazy weather.......but it`s so uncomfortable especially at night trying to sleep.   

BBQ on Saturday though


----------



## Melanie230

Well the weather looks AWESOME for next week so I have just finished the last mission!  MNSSHP tickets are BOUGHT and printed!!    

Can't wait for the kids to be old enough to go to HHN.


----------



## marciemi

schumigirl said:


> We are being baked alive these last few days, so unusual for us. Reached 30 degrees in our back garden today.......we never see that often in the height of the summer....never mind nearly October. Then I saw on the news some districts were getting the snow ploughs out for a few weeks time



Had to get our heater repaired this week because when we turned it on...nothing happened!  Not a good thing in Green Bay.

When I drove by the Hardware Store today in town they had a big sign up that said "Unfortunately snow blowers are in stock"!


----------



## Metro West

Melanie230 said:


> Well the weather looks AWESOME for next week so I have just finished the last mission!  MNSSHP tickets are BOUGHT and printed!!


 Yes...it's our first taste of fall and it's going to be beautiful!  Renninger's Flea Market Saturday morning and then HHN again Sunday night.


----------



## RAPstar

Its raining.  Forecast says it should stop by Saturday tho, lol


----------



## Melanie230

Got my email from Loews today!!!  YEAHHHH!!!!  We have decided to use the trip in July 2012!!!  So excited!

Congratulations on being named the Grand Prize Winner for the Summer of Loews "How Loews Can You Go?" contest!  I am writing to inform you that we are placing your prize certificate in the mail today.  The Grand Prize includes the following.

A three night stay for four at any Loews Hotel (in a Superior King room with adjoining Deluxe Two Double Beds room)
Daily $50 Food & Beverage credit during three night stay
YouFirst Gold Member status for a year, visit www.loewshotels.com and click on YouFirst Rewards to review the benefits.  This upgrade has been applied to your Loews Hotels profile.
Ms. Kohr, If I can answer any questions for you, please let me know.  Again, we are so thrilled to congratulate you and look forward to welcoming you back to Loews Hotels!



Best Regards,

Heather



Heather Girolami
Director of Reservations Operations


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well, 5 more sleeps until we're off to Orlando (actually it's 4 days, 19 hours until our plane takes off, not that we're counting )

Still way too much to do before we leave ... I have a feeling we'll be like Mac - still packing the evening before we leave   One of these trips we'll get our act together and have everything packed a few days before we leave.


----------



## keishashadow

later gatorsi'm waiting for  nail polish to dry & a movie to download while i still throw crap in suitcases.  As long as it's done by 5 am tomorrow i'm good to go.


----------



## Tinker-tude

tink20 said:


> Well my sweet little DS hurt his foot/ankle yesterday in PE.  I had to go get him out early from school.  I took him to the DR today and he has two growth plate injuries, one at the ankle and one on the top of his foot.  He will be in a boot for 3 weeks.
> 
> ....ready for the weekend!
> 
> Take lots of pictures, everyone! (those lucky ducky homies in Orlando)




Owie, poor kid.... do they know yet whether it was bad enough to effect his growth? Hope not! 



schumigirl said:


> Well.......we`ve booked our flights for next year...YAY.....      DH suddenly said today........let`s just get the flights booked and paid for........I was on the phone to Virgin Atlantic before he finished his sentence
> 
> HAPPY does not begin to describe how I feel when I know we`re coming back.  A 285 day countdown till July 11th  and we`re staying at RPR for 17 nights........soooooo excited!!!!!




I have never in my life been on a vacation for 17 days. I don't know if it would kill me or make me want to stay away from home forever. 





Melanie230 said:


> Well the weather looks AWESOME for next week so I have just finished the last mission!  MNSSHP tickets are BOUGHT and printed!!
> 
> Can't wait for the kids to be old enough to go to HHN.




If that's going to be a few years, you might want to consider hiring a licensed, insured babysitter so you and DH can have a date night. Are you staying onsite? The services that Disney refers also work at any of the other Orlando resorts. It's a little expensive, but we've had GREAT experiences with them. If you want the phone number, PM me. We've used them on five of our trips and plan to use them again next year.





marciemi said:


> Had to get our heater repaired this week because when we turned it on...nothing happened!  Not a good thing in Green Bay.
> 
> When I drove by the Hardware Store today in town they had a big sign up that said "Unfortunately snow blowers are in stock"!





As much as I don't like the heat and humidity of the South, I'm SOOOOOOO not missing hard winters!





Melanie230 said:


> Got my email from Loews today!!!  YEAHHHH!!!!  We have decided to use the trip in July 2012!!!  So excited!
> 
> Congratulations on being named the Grand Prize Winner for the Summer of Loews "How Loews Can You Go?" contest!  I am writing to inform you that we are placing your prize certificate in the mail today.  The Grand Prize includes the following.
> 
> A three night stay for four at any Loews Hotel (in a Superior King room with adjoining Deluxe Two Double Beds room)
> Daily $50 Food & Beverage credit during three night stay
> YouFirst Gold Member status for a year, visit www.loewshotels.com and click on YouFirst Rewards to review the benefits.  This upgrade has been applied to your Loews Hotels profile.




WOW!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! This is probably old news to everyone else, but how thrilling! Can I be in your family? 





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well, 5 more sleeps until we're off to Orlando (actually it's 4 days, 19 hours until our plane takes off, not that we're counting )
> 
> Still way too much to do before we leave ... I have a feeling we'll be like Mac - still packing the evening before we leave   One of these trips we'll get our act together and have everything packed a few days before we leave.




I always have plans to be ready early, too. Never works out. Our next trip this year is with kids AND dogs, which means I'll be twice as frazzled getting ready. Good thing we can all sleep in a little on trips. 




keishashadow said:


> later gatorsi'm waiting for  nail polish to dry & a movie to download while i still throw crap in suitcases.  As long as it's done by 5 am tomorrow i'm good to go.




 Yes! Because perfect nails before a trip are far more important than resting up for the trip. Especially since you can sleep on the plane. My husband shakes his head about getting the toenails beautified before I step out in the vacation sandals. A girl's gotta have her bare nails dressed up, too.


ANDY - Hope the sinuses stay clear, happy flying!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Eeewww, I just did one of my pet peeves - "effect" should be "affect". 

I don't care about anyone else's spelling.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> later gatorsi'm waiting for  nail polish to dry & a movie to download while i still throw crap in suitcases.  As long as it's done by 5 am tomorrow i'm good to go.



 hope those nails are dry 



Tinker-tude said:


> I have never in my life been on a vacation for 17 days. I don't know if it would kill me or make me want to stay away from home forever.



actually, our annual summer vacation is a minimum 14 days (more 17/18 tho) and it wouldn't kill you...but, I will say this...you ARE ready to come home by then.  Sometimes after only a week, you aren't ready to go home, you feel like you just got unwound.  Not with that long...it's nice to be away and you enjoy it, but you _are_ ready to head home.  Back to home cookin and routines....  Well, at least *I* am anyway 

bye Andy...have a really fun time!


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> I have never in my life been on a vacation for 17 days. I don't know if it would kill me or make me want to stay away from home forever.
> 
> ANDY - Hope the sinuses stay clear, happy flying!





bubba's mom said:


> actually, our annual summer vacation is a minimum 14 days (more 17/18 tho) and it wouldn't kill you...but, I will say this...you ARE ready to come home by then.  Sometimes after only a week, you aren't ready to go home, you feel like you just got unwound.  Not with that long...it's nice to be away and you enjoy it, but you _are_ ready to head home.  Back to home cookin and routines....  Well, at least *I* am anyway
> 
> bye Andy...have a really fun time!



Thanks both of you!! My sinuses finally cleared up Thursday and Friday, so I'm good to go!!! 

My trips have only been a week long so far, since that's all I could get off from work. I'm a bit nervous this time since I'll be gone about 12 days (leave later today, get back early on the 12th). Crossing my fingers nothing goes wrong at work, or with my puppy. Frank's going to pay to kennel him all this week (I'm not happy about it), but he insists Draco needs it to be able to play with other puppies (Frank's dog doesn't like Draco). I just think he's being lazy and doesn't want to walk both dogs every day. Oh well.  

Leaving here in a few (got to park my car at the Parking Spot then shuttle to the airport. I love that I get free parking there). See ya laterz!!!


----------



## tink1957

Have a great trip Andy, mac, Janet, Mel, etc. etc. etc.....


----------



## Melanie230

Thanks Tink!!!  Heading out tomorrow night via AMTRAK!!!  SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## tink20

A couple of pics from DD's Homecoming Dance last night.


----------



## minniejack

tink your daughter looks beautiful--love her dress and love the girl with boots--what a rebel

Believe it or not, I just looked at pics from the HC tonight...I still have the entire year on my camera starting from HC last year to be developed--do I want to say kaching when I get the bill when I finally develop???

I have the past four years of dances on that card and can't believe how many hair colors DD has gone through.  This year she went from blonde to brunette the day before the dance--her dad isn't exactly happy, but it really makes her eyes really green.

I'll post some pics when I get a chance...

We spent a shivery, wet, freezing afternoon at a WVU game yesterday. At least I had a rain coat on for that. Earlier in the day, I worked a cross country meet and didn't realize it was supposed to rain--3 miserable wet hours in the cold rain (Realfeel 43 degrees--brrrr).  When the WALKING middle schoolers went by, I was telling them to run so that they'd get warm.  I really wanted to strangle them by saying you idiots, run so I can go get warm...


----------



## schumigirl

Tink.....You have a very beautiful daughter.......they all look so happy in that picture.....and yes I love the cowboy boots too, very original 


Our "heatwave" has gone. Very strong winds even though it`s not cold yet we are supposed to get snow next week   That is just not right....far too early. And we are not able to cope in this country with heavy snow.

Hope everyone thats on their trip are having a blast....I`m so jealous!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well, 2 more sleeps and we're off to Orlando ... 

Been following Rapstar's adventures on FB ... he met up with Mac last night for Illuminations  ... hopefully we'll have a chance to meet up with them too while we're down.


----------



## tink20

minniejack said:


> tink your daughter looks beautiful--love her dress and love the girl with boots--what a rebel
> 
> Believe it or not, I just looked at pics from the HC tonight...I still have the entire year on my camera starting from HC last year to be developed--do I want to say kaching when I get the bill when I finally develop???



Thanks, minnie.  You sound like me.  I have over a year in pictures on one memory card and now I have another memory card, that was started this summer.  I feel like I am never going to get caught up on pictures.



schumigirl said:


> Tink.....You have a very beautiful daughter.......they all look so happy in that picture.....and yes I love the cowboy boots too, very original
> 
> 
> Our "heatwave" has gone. Very strong winds even though it`s not cold yet we are supposed to get snow next week   That is just not right....far too early. And we are not able to cope in this country with heavy snow.
> 
> Hope everyone thats on their trip are having a blast....I`m so jealous!!!


Thanks.  We are finally having cooler temps.  Highs in the low 80s. Lows in the 50s Hope it sticks around awhile. I can't even imagine snow.  Only seen it a few times in my whole life.
 I am jealous too, I need a vacay, so bad.


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well, 2 more sleeps and we're off to Orlando ...
> 
> Been following Rapstar's adventures on FB ... he met up with Mac last night for Illuminations  ... hopefully we'll have a chance to meet up with them too while we're down.



Hope you have a great trip Bonnie.  Tell everyone we said "Hi!"


----------



## macraven

I am here.                Having a hard time using my iPad.           And the wifi in my room at rph is running ssssllloowwwwwwwww.           Park was empty today.    And it was gREAT


----------



## macraven

Hey Robert and Carole, the room is as nice as alwya.

I lookers all other the room to see if u hid any notes for me

I gave your best to our friend.  He asked for me to tell you hi.

It took me 37 minutes to get connected foreign in this room.

I had to have SS connect me to the company that provides Internet to Loews.
Only issue will be is knave to repeat that process every 3days.
But, that ia so much better than sighing the lobby in my jammies......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hey Robert and Carole, the room is as nice as alwya.
> 
> I lookers all other the room to see if u hid any notes for me
> 
> I gave your best to our friend.  He asked for me to tell you hi.
> 
> It took me 37 minutes to get connected foreign in this room.
> 
> I had to have SS connect me to the company that provides Internet to Loews.
> Only issue will be is knave to repeat that process every 3days.
> But, that ia so much better than sighing the lobby in my jammies......




I`m very jealous at the moment  

Thanks for passing on the good wishes  

Hope you have the best time ever, I`m sure you will and look forward to hearing about it as you have internet 

Jammies can be quite a good look though


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> Hey Robert and Carole, the room is as nice as alwya.
> 
> I lookers all other the room to see if u hid any notes for me
> 
> I gave your best to our friend.  He asked for me to tell you hi.
> 
> It took me 37 minutes to get connected foreign in this room.
> 
> I had to have SS connect me to the company that provides Internet to Loews.
> Only issue will be is knave to repeat that process every 3days.
> But, that ia so much better than sighing the lobby in my jammies......



Looks like someone has been drinking!


----------



## bubba's mom

Mad Hattered said:


> Looks like someone has been drinking!



I think it's the iPad she's using


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi homies and hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## Coach81

Tink, wow she is gorgeous!!!

I am so envious of all of you who are going on vacation!!!

Ok gang I need some advice/guidance. 

Those that know me kinda know my situation. I am completing my 20th year in public education at the end of this school year. 
I have been coaching at a new private school for a year now and my kids have been attending the private school (at a reduced rate due to my coaching).  We had an agreement that I would retire at 20 years (partial retirement payment plus full family health benefits) and make the jump full-time to the private school. 
I have been switched to a PT Instructor at an alternative school -the job is challenging as I deal with the WORST kids in the parish everyday. However, so far I have found the job to be very "easy" for me. 
So here we go. If I fulfill my agreement and make the jump. I get to:
1. Have two paychecks a month. 
2. Teach and coach at the same school my kids attend. 
3. Be a part of a new school and a new football program. 
4. Teach kids that actually want to learn. 
5. Drive 5 mins to work everyday. 
But I will give up:
1. An "easy" job that I could coast for quite a while.
2. My retirement will drop from 75% (at 30 years) to 40% at 20 years. 
3. If I leave the public setting I also will probably never be allowed to return. 
4. Probably never be a head football coach again. 

So....... What would you do????


----------



## Tinker-tude

Wow, Coach - that's a lot to consider. I have zero in the advice department.




macraven said:


> Hey Robert and Carole, the room is as nice as alwya.
> 
> I lookers all other the room to see if u hid any notes for me
> 
> I gave your best to our friend.  He asked for me to tell you hi.
> 
> It took me 37 minutes to get connected foreign in this room.
> 
> I had to have SS connect me to the company that provides Internet to Loews.
> Only issue will be is knave to repeat that process every 3days.
> But, that ia so much better than sighing the lobby in my jammies......




Hey, Mac! I'm a very green monster right now. Glad you're there getting settled in. Jammies in a hotel lobby should never be frowned upon. After all - you're there to relax. 



I just got an email from Loews offering an extra 40% off rooms for Universal. I was so excited! But DH doesn't have enough vacation time left for us to do the required 4 night stay for the extra reduced rates. Major bummer.... 

Oh, well. There's still next year.


Sad news, Apple's Steve Jobs died of cancer. What a remarkable, brilliant person. I hope his family can find peace and comfort.


----------



## minniejack

Coach81 said:


> Tink, wow she is gorgeous!!!
> 
> I am so envious of all of you who are going on vacation!!!
> 
> Ok gang I need some advice/guidance.
> 
> Those that know me kinda know my situation. I am completing my 20th year in public education at the end of this school year.
> I have been coaching at a new private school for a year now and my kids have been attending the private school (at a reduced rate due to my coaching).  We had an agreement that I would retire at 20 years (partial retirement payment plus full family health benefits) and make the jump full-time to the private school.
> I have been switched to a PT Instructor at an alternative school -the job is challenging as I deal with the WORST kids in the parish everyday. However, so far I have found the job to be very "easy" for me.
> So here we go. If I fulfill my agreement and make the jump. I get to:
> 1. Have two paychecks a month.
> 2. Teach and coach at the same school my kids attend.
> 3. Be a part of a new school and a new football program.
> 4. Teach kids that actually want to learn.
> 5. Drive 5 mins to work everyday.
> But I will give up:
> 1. An "easy" job that I could coast for quite a while.
> 2. My retirement will drop from 75% (at 30 years) to 40% at 20 years.
> 3. If I leave the public setting I also will probably never be allowed to return.
> 4. Probably never be a head football coach again.
> 
> So....... What would you do????




Option one:  you only get one go around in life and the time spent with your family would be well worth it.


----------



## HPMonkey4

Coach81 said:


> Tink, wow she is gorgeous!!!
> 
> I am so envious of all of you who are going on vacation!!!
> 
> Ok gang I need some advice/guidance.
> 
> Those that know me kinda know my situation. I am completing my 20th year in public education at the end of this school year.
> I have been coaching at a new private school for a year now and my kids have been attending the private school (at a reduced rate due to my coaching).  We had an agreement that I would retire at 20 years (partial retirement payment plus full family health benefits) and make the jump full-time to the private school.
> I have been switched to a PT Instructor at an alternative school -the job is challenging as I deal with the WORST kids in the parish everyday. However, so far I have found the job to be very "easy" for me.
> So here we go. If I fulfill my agreement and make the jump. I get to:
> 1. Have two paychecks a month.
> 2. Teach and coach at the same school my kids attend.
> 3. Be a part of a new school and a new football program.
> 4. Teach kids that actually want to learn.
> 5. Drive 5 mins to work everyday.
> But I will give up:
> 1. An "easy" job that I could coast for quite a while.
> 2. My retirement will drop from 75% (at 30 years) to 40% at 20 years.
> 3. If I leave the public setting I also will probably never be allowed to return.
> 4. Probably never be a head football coach again.
> 
> So....... What would you do????



I am not sure.  I mean if you want to make sure you can teach in the public school system again I'd not leave.  Also a higher retirement would be kind of nice since it is your funds for settling down.  But...then again the family time would be nice.  It just depends on what you want.  What would be the best for you personally?  What would be the best for you financially?


----------



## schumigirl

Coach81 said:


> So....... What would you do????




Hi Coach.........nice to see ya back on  Well.......if it were me, I would go option 1.... no doubts. There`s so many more positives in there. Good luck with the decision though 



Tinker-tude said:


> I just got an email from Loews offering an extra 40% off rooms for Universal. I was so excited! But DH doesn't have enough vacation time left for us to do the required 4 night stay for the extra reduced rates. Major bummer....
> 
> Oh, well. There's still next year.
> 
> 
> Sad news, Apple's Steve Jobs died of cancer. What a remarkable, brilliant person. I hope his family can find peace and comfort.



Aww that`s a shame you can`t use the offer  As you say there`s always next year 

And yes what a shame about Steve Jobs. I had watched a couple of his presentations and the guy was fantastic to watch. Such a shame and so sad to lose such a man so young 


It`s cold here again. Central heating is on and winter warmer dishes are on the menu. Tonight was beef and red wine casserole with buttery mashed potatoes with brocolli.......it was gorgeous. Nice to have the slow cooker out again.

New series of Criminal Minds tomorrow night......Shemar Moore....yummy


----------



## minniejack

http://www.persianhub.org/interesting-pictures/154235-dumb-moose-trying-have-sex-buffalo-18-a.html






My mother wanted to know: Is this statuetory rape...or a moosedemeanor


----------



## donaldduck352

*Also dropping bye to say hellow.

This time tomorrow we will be on our 1'st leg of the HHN21 RIP Tour with all the homies.

Homies include>mac,kiesha,yellowfish,alexandnessa and youre local duck!! no pat 

I will be taking pixs and posting.Stay tuned..*


----------



## schumigirl

donaldduck352 said:


> *Also dropping bye to say hellow.
> 
> This time tomorrow we will be on our 1'st leg of the HHN21 RIP Tour with all the homies.
> 
> Homies include>mac,kiesha,yellowfish,alexandnessa and youre local duck!! no pat
> 
> I will be taking pixs and posting.Stay tuned..*





Have a great time MrDuck.........looking forward to the pics 

It`s Friday night....yay........  Time for wine 

Have a good weekend


----------



## Coach81

Thanks guys... I'm really struggling with the decision... 

The "safety and security" of my public job- Job Security and retirement package vs. time with family... new school, new program, etc...etc....

I've got about a month to figure it out.... wish me luck...

Hope all of you are doing well....


----------



## xApril

Hope you're alright Mac! I saw you tonight by Health Services but did not realize it was you until we were both walking away in our separate directions...


----------



## RAPstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *Also dropping bye to say hellow.
> 
> This time tomorrow we will be on our 1'st leg of the HHN21 RIP Tour with all the homies.
> 
> Homies include>mac,kiesha,yellowfish,alexandnessa and youre local duck!! no pat
> 
> I will be taking pixs and posting.Stay tuned..*



And I was there in spirit, and ate with everyone at Louie's!



xApril said:


> Hope you're alright Mac! I saw you tonight by Health Services but did not realize it was you until we were both walking away in our separate directions...



She's doing ok. Saw her today to say goodbye, HHN wore me out! lol At my hotel for a relaxing night before switching back to Disney.


----------



## xApril

RAPstar said:


> And I was there in spirit, and ate with everyone at Louie's!
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing ok. Saw her today to say goodbye, HHN wore me out! lol At my hotel for a relaxing night before switching back to Disney.


Good to hear! When I saw her, she was outside Health Services icing her face...


----------



## RAPstar

She's got something wrong with her face, but its not my place to put the resons on here without her giving me the ok. But I do know she's got medication to take care of it and will be hunky dory soon.

At Kidani Village today. Just relaxing and going swimming after I eat at Sanaa


----------



## Mad Hattered

Just got back from a screening I won for The Thing.  WOW!  It's a prequel to the John Carpenter classic from 1982.  The amount of detail they pay to JC's is amazing!!!

Gory and good.  That equals success in my book.


----------



## macraven

i was back in my bed at 3:00 this morning.


went to my doctor later this morning and not at liberty to discuss the incident.





didn't hear from the other homies outside of the tour group that are on the thread that was at UO when i was.

i assume that everyone was busy having fun and ducking out of the rain...

yes, it sure did rain a few days while i was there but i was prepared.
umbrella, universal rain poncho and sandels served their purpose well !!!!!


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> i was back in my bed at 3:00 this morning.
> 
> 
> went to my doctor later this morning and not at liberty to discuss the incident.



Hope you ok mac! 

Hope you guys enjoyed the houses! I did!


Marquibiri IOA, USF, HHN 21, Disney TR!


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Hope you ok mac!
> 
> Hope you guys enjoyed the houses! I did!
> 
> 
> Marquibiri IOA, USF, HHN 21, Disney TR!



i loved the houses this year.
so much better than last year, but that is only my opinion.


their themes, scareactors were the bestest........
with the rain that came, the scare zones really didn't exist.
that made me sad.

i'm doing ok today and will be back 100% in about 2 weeks.


----------



## RAPstar

Did you make it home ok, mac? Miss you! Hope you get better soon!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i 'm doing ok today and will be back 100% in about 2 weeks.



Mac...........  

Whatever it is......feel better soon 


I`ve been nursemaid this last week  

DH has flu and a nasty virus   Normally I would laugh it off as "manflu".........but goodness me.....he can barely put one foot in front of the other. Only the second time in the 22 years I`ve known Tom for him to be off work. He`s due back Tuesday but I don`t think he`ll make that either, he`s still so weak and a bit of a temp.......and a cough that would waken satans minions!!!!!!!  I`m a better patient than I am nursemaid  

Have a good day all


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies......

awww.....mac....feel better soon


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon Homies  



macraven said:


> i
> i'm doing ok today and will be back 100% in about 2 weeks.


Poor mac, hope you feel better soon.



schumigirl said:


> I`ve been nursemaid this last week
> 
> DH has flu and a nasty virus   Normally I would laugh it off as "manflu".........but goodness me.....he can barely put one foot in front of the other. Only the second time in the 22 years I`ve known Tom for him to be off work. He`s due back Tuesday but I don`t think he`ll make that either, he`s still so weak and a bit of a temp.......and a cough that would waken satans minions!!!!!!!  I`m a better patient than I am nursemaid


You can always try some Jack Daniels cough medicine(I know you brought some back last trip ) I'm not sure of the exact measurements but the ingredients are lemon juice, honey, soft peppermint sticks and Jack.  Just heat in the microwave and stir with the peppermint stick, it really helps with the cough and whatever else ails you.

Hope everyone has a fun filled weekend....I have to work as usual... but I'm off on Monday and Tuesday


----------



## tink20

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone had a great trip.  Welcome back, we missed yall.

Mac, hope you feel better soon. 

Carole, hope you DH feels better too! 

Well, don't have anything exciting going on here.  DS has one more week in his boot cast  He has been a really good patient.  First quarter is over for the kiddos.  DD has 3 more quarters and she'll be out for good.  DS made all As and 2 Bs.  Don't know DDs grades yet. Her school is a week behind DSs.
Well off to clean the house. TTFN


----------



## Mad Hattered

Dana just won 2 tickets to tonight's Cardinals/Brewers playoff game so that is where we'll be tonight!   GO CARDS!!!  We'll be sitting in the first row out in left field (not the bleachers).  Look for us....we'll be wearing red!!


Feel better, Mac....but since you can't talk about it that makes me wonder *** even more!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Dana just won 2 tickets to tonight's Cardinals/Brewers playoff game so that is where we'll be tonight!   GO CARDS!!!  We'll be sitting in the first row out in left field (not the bleachers).  Look for us....we'll be wearing red!!
> 
> 
> Feel better, Mac....but since you can't talk about it that makes me wonder *** even more!





GO CARDS...............

i'm watching the game now.
i keep looking for a sign saying, hi mac, on the tv..........






you should be kissing Dana's feet for winning those tickets.......


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> You can always try some Jack Daniels cough medicine(I know you brought some back last trip ) I'm not sure of the exact measurements but the ingredients are lemon juice, honey, soft peppermint sticks and Jack.  Just heat in the microwave and stir with the peppermint stick, it really helps with the cough and whatever else ails you.



Vicki.........he thought it was a wonderful remedy.......but asked for it without the lemon juice.....give the honey a miss........and no peppermint sticks......oh and no microwaved Jack.........

So basically just JD..........and some ice for cooling his throat  

Worked though........he`s a bit better today 

Don`t work too hard Vicki 


Tink.......well done to DS with his grades, and good luck to DD for hers 


MH and Mac......Hope your team won, sorry not sure what sport it is, in fact not sure what bleachers is either!!!!


I`m up at 5am tomorrow for F1 qualifying in South Korea......and same on Sunday for the race......could tivo it and watch later but it`s not the same.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Coach81

Hey guys, just checking in. Seems most of you are doing great. We have 4 weeks left to the season. We are back in contention for another state championship. Still haven't made my career decision yet. Gonna have a meeting w school officials to talk everything over.


----------



## keishashadow

reporting back to duty homies!  wowwhatatripso nice to meet yinz all

mac andy did give me an updateglad ur hanging

coach i'd a pragmatist, tenure would win

tink ur daughter is lovely you must be beating suitors away from your doorstep.

rough week back home here, GD developed weird ear infection that went to her eyesi've been rocking her all week, really sick but after several days on antiobiotics seems to have turned the corner.

town across the river lost another police officer, that's 3 in the area in the last few years, heart wrenching.

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/valleynewsdispatch/s_761564.html


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies *


----------



## Metro West

I just had to ask.....

Who else is watching Revenge and American Horror Story?

I'm loving both...great shows!


----------



## yellowfish78

Finally had time to check in on the boards and I just wanted to say thanks to Mac and everyone on the RIP tour!  DH and I had a blast and we hated leaving early...next time we WILL drive over and park - I swear it took us an hour and a half to get home...


----------



## ky07

*Stopping to say hi homies *


----------



## Coach81

Metro West said:


> I just had to ask.....
> 
> Who else is watching Revenge and American Horror Story?
> 
> I'm loving both...great shows!



American Horror Story


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I just had to ask.....
> 
> Who else is watching Revenge and American Horror Story?
> 
> I'm loving both...great shows!



En, the CARDS were playing last night"........which they won.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Metro West said:


> I just had to ask.....
> 
> Who else is watching Revenge and American Horror Story?
> 
> I'm loving both...great shows!



We love AHS.

GO CARDS!!!   Just one game away.....


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK....so most of the homies are back.  When can we expect to see some HHN pics posted here?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Honey I'm home!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> OK....so most of the homies are back.  When can we expect to see some HHN pics posted here?



Unfortunately no HHN pics from me, but I do have some scary ones from Spooky's Ultimate Horror weekend before we headed over to Disney ... 




































And I think the scariest thing I saw all weekend was this ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

The best costume (IMHO) at Spooky all weekend was this:


----------



## Metro West

Mad Hattered said:


> OK....so most of the homies are back.  When can we expect to see some HHN pics posted here?


 There really isn't a lot to take pictures of this year...I don't know why but I just haven't been in the mood when I've gone this year. Maybe next weekend something will inspire me.


----------



## ky07

*Had to total spaceout and forgot all about renewing my AAA card and to make matters worse they never sent me a bill to renew 
So before I could call about it they called me and asked me if I wanted to renew my membership and before I could say yes they offered me $20.00 off if I renewed 
I guess the moral of this story is that forgetting pays off *


----------



## macraven

cards are the national league champs.

can't wait for tuesday night and the action begins again.....


----------



## keishashadow

they're still playing MLB?  

i wrestked with a bug this weekend1st time i've had a fever in a decade (or 2 lol).

stA i may have to try that AAA trick next year


----------



## macraven

bonny, i noticed you captured a pic of "Tarzan" for us........



















feel better soon keisha!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I've uploaded most of our vacation photos ... if anyone is interested you can see them here

The rest of our Spooky weekend pics are here ... and for some reason in some I look like crap/tired and in some we are acting like goofs


----------



## Mad Hattered

Excellent pics, Bonny!!  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey everyone ... if you're on FB, Help me win a $250 mystery beauty box from Glymm by voting for me on this page. Click the letter B and vote for me!   Any help is appreciated!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha, hope you feeling better 

Bonny......love the pics, they are fantastic 



Bought a new winter coat and boots today........ 

Shops are full of wraps, jumpers, sweaters and scarves. I hate the cold...............only 266 days till Orlando  

(not that i`m counting )


----------



## macraven

carole bought a new coat.
that is what i forgot to do last weekend...


so cold and windy here.

seems like december and waiting for snow............

i always check the orlando weather.
looks like it's going to be really cold there tonight and tomorrow night.


i hope homies down that way have coats.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Bonny, awesome pics as always. 
I totally agree abou the scariest thing(s) you saw all night.... 


Mac, I hope you find a coat soon. It's getting awfully cold lately.

Tomorrow I'm looking for a costume for DS-5, coat for DS-10, and a coat and party dress for moi. Wish me luck, I hate shopping with energetic kids who HATE being there.


----------



## macraven

it is saturday.

where has my week gone?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> it is saturday.
> 
> where has my week gone?



Soon be next week now  

Hope you doing ok Mac 


I spent late afternoon and evening in Accident and Emergency room at hospital........for neither an accident nor emergency  Four and a half hours later we made it out.

Out of hours doc thought I should go and get checked out just to be sure..............everythings A-OK thank goodness..............but don`t Doctors and Nurses do the most amazing job!!!!

What they have to put with from some people who turn up there. One came in with 2 police officers, drunk and in handcuffs with his face looking slightly worse for wear....obviously been in a fight.....and proceeded to demand to be seen before anyone else using language a sailor would be embarrassed to use. The lady officer sorted him though and then he became quite subserviant..........But not a nice place to be at all. Yes nobody likes to wait, but some people are so rude to medical staff trying to do their best for us.

They really do deserve a medal for the wonderful job they do.

Anyhooo..........off to Scotland tomorrow to visit my mum till Friday......no internet though   But I do get spoiled rotten by her when I`m there 

So have a good week everyone.......catch ya soon


----------



## damo

Hey Homies........Barb and I want to know if there is anyone out there willing to start and manage the Date and Rate 2012 thread.  Barb did it this year and I did it the year before.  You just have to check it every few days and update the info.  It is a much appreciated and useful thread and we would both be very thankful if someone would like to take it over for next year.


----------



## RAPstar

I started my TR!!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Soon be next week now
> 
> Hope you doing ok Mac
> 
> 
> I spent late afternoon and evening in Accident and Emergency room at hospital........for neither an accident nor emergency  Four and a half hours later we made it out.
> 
> Out of hours doc thought I should go and get checked out just to be sure..............everythings A-OK thank goodness..............but don`t Doctors and Nurses do the most amazing job!!!!
> 
> What they have to put with from some people who turn up there. One came in with 2 police officers, drunk and in handcuffs with his face looking slightly worse for wear....obviously been in a fight.....and proceeded to demand to be seen before anyone else using language a sailor would be embarrassed to use. The lady officer sorted him though and then he became quite subserviant..........But not a nice place to be at all. Yes nobody likes to wait, but some people are so rude to medical staff trying to do their best for us.



eh, are you doing okay now??

what ever your medical was, i hope it doesn't happen again to youse.



damo said:


> Hey Homies........Barb and I want to know if there is anyone out there willing to start and manage the Date and Rate 2012 thread.  Barb did it this year and I did it the year before.  You just have to check it every few days and update the info.  It is a much appreciated and useful thread and we would both be very thankful if someone would like to take it over for next year.



how many hours a week to maintain the thread?



RAPstar said:


> I started my TR!!



off to read it.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> how many hours a week to maintain the thread?



It takes about half an hour a week to maintain the thread.  You just want to make sure that everyone posts in the required format and then it is a simply copy paste job.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> It takes about half an hour a week to maintain the thread.  You just want to make sure that everyone posts in the required format and then it is a simply copy paste job.



let me think about it.
when do you want it started?


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> let me think about it.
> when do you want it started?



Oh, no hurry at all.


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all. Show's coming along great....I think. Its weird, cause I'm so used to doing ensemble work, and showing up to almost every rehearsal and having to learn all the different dances. So being a lead is slightly less work, well my lead. I only have like 3 songs I'm actually in, and 2 of them have pretty easy dance moves in them. I'm excited to see it come together tho, our ensemble is crazy talented as well as the rest of the cast!


----------



## Tinker-tude

I keep wanting to hit "Like" after comments on this thread. 

Off to read yoru TR, Andy.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> let me think about it.
> when do you want it started?



i would LOVE to see YOU do it!!! 

People are already posting next years rates/dates in the 2011 thread...

If you are here daily, which you are  , it only takes a few minutes really.  I wouldn't even say 1/2 hr/wk!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Soooooooo....this past weekend we went on a "Halloween Camping" trip.  I didn't realize how popular this would be or else I would have prepared myself accordingly.  Anyway, I threw some stuff together from what I had in the one Halloween tote that we brought.  Next year will be better!!!  As it turns out, we were an extremely popular site all weekend.  We ended up winning "scariest site" out of 212 spots.  We didn't even KNOW there was a contest!!!  Here are a few pics of it....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> I keep wanting to hit "Like" after comments on this thread.


me too ... damn FB for teaching us to 'Like' everything 



Mad Hattered said:


> Soooooooo....this past weekend we went on a "Halloween Camping" trip.  I didn't realize how popular this would be or else I would have prepared myself accordingly.  Anyway, I threw some stuff together from what I had in the one Halloween tote that we brought.  Next year will be better!!!  As it turns out, we were an extremely popular site all weekend.  We ended up winning "scariest site" out of 212 spots.  We didn't even KNOW there was a contest!!!


OMG ... how awesome is that ... you did a phenomenal job


----------



## macraven

hey mad....


like


----------



## wwessing

Huh. . . .thought I'd post and see if I'm still a REDHEAD


----------



## Mad Hattered

Oh yeah.....and I took a power nap before the festivities and Dana snuck in to snap a quick photo.  As you can see....I had begun to dress for the party.  BTW....alcohol played absolutely no part in my power nap.


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

i do believe i could pass for any of MH's ghoul-friends right now.  

GD gave me pink eye & bacterial infection.  sky high fever earned me trip to ER and still had to see family dr to followup, hmmph.  2 antibiotics later (Zpacks stink), i've decided I may survive to see another halloween

what's new on the homefront?


----------



## donaldduck352

*MH,love the pictures!!

Janet,get well soon..

Hi to everyone,i've been mia for awhile.Work has tied up alot of my free time.*


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Oh yeah.....and I took a power nap before the festivities and Dana snuck in to snap a quick photo.  As you can see....I had begun to dress for the party.  BTW....alcohol played absolutely no part in my power nap.



*It almost looks like a crime scene!!!!*


----------



## macraven

crime scene???

with that mickey mouse night light on the left wall.............


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> crime scene???
> 
> with that mickey mouse night light on the left wall.............



*It was a clue left behind.The new Mickey JigSaw,I want to play a game,comming to a theatre near you!!!!!*


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> GD gave me pink eye & bacterial infection.  sky high fever earned me trip to ER and still had to see family dr to followup, hmmph.  2 antibiotics later (Zpacks stink), i've decided I may survive to see another halloween
> 
> what's new on the homefront?




i've never had pinkeye.
either have my boys.



i hear it is not a lot of fun.


maybe you could wear a pirate patch over the eye.....it will  help to get into the halloween season....


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i've never had pinkeye.
> either have my boys.
> 
> 
> 
> i hear it is not a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> *maybe you could wear a pirate patch over the eye*.....it will help to get into the halloween season....


 
if only i had it in 'one' eyejust semi slimey now

i had fun scaring my family, kept telling them to give me a hug, got my jollies by seeing them scamper


----------



## donaldduck352

*I finally got around to uploading pictures of the RIP tour with the homies.Try to guess who is who.

The party started early at the VIP lounge






The rain came a pouring like 10mins after the tour started.Not many pictures after till the Bill&Ted show.





















And the biggest scare of the whole night was when Mike,Jodie,Brandon and DW talked me into going onto HRRR,FOTL of coarse.I was so scared,crying like a baby,till Mike said "shut up and ride it"!!Well I LOVED IT and rode it again in the front row.

Later that night my DS told me it was liquid courage that got me on it..I think he is correct now!!


I did pertacke in alot of beer drinking that night,I hope I did'nt offend anyone.If so I am so sorry.

*


----------



## macraven

woo hoo.........wish i was there tonight for hhn.

we all had so much fun!!!



tanx for the pics mr duck!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey you know who the guy in the front row is with the blue umbrella making faces don't you???



donaldduck352 said:


>













... that's Mike Aiello - one of the many masterminds behind HHN (plus the guys on either side of him are also from A&D)


----------



## tink20

Hey everybody!

keisha..hope your eye gets better soon, DD had that once.

Great pics MH, my first thought was crime scence too...ha ha, didn't even notice the Mickey nightlite (I'm not very observant)

Glad all of you had fun on your previous trips... I am dying to go "somewhere, anywhere"  I just want to get away.  I think I am going to have to cancel my WDW trip in Jan/Feb.  But I have until Dec. 16 to decide.

Well DS has one more week without PE, and then his foot and ankle should be completely healed.  

This month has flown by, I had intended to watch a bunch of scary movies all month, and I haven't watched the first one.....maybe this weekend.   DS is going to be an astronaunt for Halloween, the costume is so cute.  (I picked it out, I had to talk him into to wearing it, he finally agreed, he is so easy, just love him)


TtFn


----------



## RAPstar

Great pics, Donald!! It was great getting to see you at Louie's for a minute...literally. lol


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey you know who the guy in the front row is with the blue umbrella making faces don't you???
> ... that's Mike Aiello - one of the many masterminds behind HHN (plus the guys on either side of him are also from A&D)



*Now I feel really bad.I got a big can of Fosters for the show and some BIG person behind me knocked into me causing me to spill allittle on the guy to the left of him..*


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> crime scene???
> 
> with that mickey mouse night light on the left wall.............





donaldduck352 said:


> *It was a clue left behind.The new Mickey JigSaw,I want to play a game,comming to a theatre near you!!!!!*



*C'mon,now thats funny!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *C'mon,now thats funny!!*



But the damn mouse is so nice that he takes a really long time getting the job done.  You'd think he'd use a sharper knife!


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK, so give us the answer...who are all the peeps in the pics?  I know you and your family, Keisha's family and Mac.  Who are the others?


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say Hi homies*


----------



## macraven

*FREESE.................
*



Mad, you'll understand this one!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> *FREESE.................
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Mad, you'll understand this one!!!



Damn Skippy!!!  What a game!!!!


----------



## macraven

i watched it to the end Mr. Mad.
and, will be again tonight, wearing my #5 Pujols jersey.


Holliday is out tonight.
wrist injury when he slid into third and called out last night.
damn.


it is so nice to be able to watch my Cards alone at home.
Mr Mac is strictly a Brewer fan and has sour grapes over the WS.
i left him a note before midnight last night after the game.

he hasn't talken to me since.
i called him at work but, well, he is not in a talking mood yet.

Carpenter starts tonight.
3 nights off and hope he can come through.


Go CARDS


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> But the damn mouse is so nice that he takes a really long time getting the job done.  You'd think he'd use a sharper knife!


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> OK, so give us the answer...who are all the peeps in the pics?  I know you and your family, Keisha's family and Mac.  Who are the others?



*The very tan man with dark hair wearing red is Mike the blonde women wearing blue Is his wife Jody .aka on the boards as AlexandNessa.The tall guy with the cap on with the a white shirt is Bob,the brunnette wearing gray is Channon his wife,aka yellowfish.The big guy wearing a nurses smock was our tour guide Brandon.Now the one wearing the striped shirt with blonde hair was,oh let me guess.Thats right my son Bob.I almost forgot him since I only see him maybe a hour a week anymore!!

It was a very fun group,as it is every year.This was our 4'th year in a row doing the RIP tour with mac and don't plan on stopping anytime soon.Dana and you need to join us,ya'll would love it..

Oh yeah,GO CARDS!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Now I feel really bad.I got a big can of Fosters for the show and some BIG person behind me knocked into me causing me to spill allittle on the guy to the left of him..*


 
don't feel bad, occupational hazard

tink glad to hear DS's foot is on the mend, enjoy those scary flicks.

i've watched the last 2 BB games, that's 2 more than i've watched all year


----------



## macraven

and the winner is..................






CARDINALS.......


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> and the winner is..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARDINALS.......



And the guy who partied out until 3 am after the win is..............










ME!!!  Oh and I'm still hungover....  It was well worth it though.  Way to go Cards!!!!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies 

Congrats to all you Cards fans (I've been rooting for them since the Braves gave the wild card away)

Great pics Donald, it makes me want to join the crowd for HHN next year.

Janet, I feel your pain...I had pinkeye in both eyes once....woke up with both eyes glued shut, not fun.  A good pair of dark sunglasses helps.

I have just about decided to give my kids a trip to the darkside from Dec 29 - Jan 2 for Christmas.. Have I lost my mind or what?  We've never been for New Year's and I've heard it's crazy busy during that time.  I know Brett Michaels was at Citywalk last year but I haven't heard anything about what's going on for the 2012 celebration. 

We went for Christmas in 2007 and it wasn't bad, but that was pre Harry so it doesn't count.  Has anyone else been during that time?  It's the only time my kids have off so it's then or never.  We would have to stay off site in order to make it affordable but I could get RPR for the last night at $169.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi homies
> 
> Congrats to all you Cards fans (I've been rooting for them since the Braves gave the wild card away)
> 
> Great pics Donald, it *makes me want to join the crowd for HHN next year.
> *
> 
> 
> I have just about decided to give my kids a trip to the darkside from *Dec 29 - Jan 2 for Christmas.. Have I lost my mind or what? * We've never been for New Year's and I've heard it's crazy busy during that time.  I know Brett Michaels was at Citywalk last year but I haven't heard anything about what's going on for the 2012 celebration.



i stay away during that time period.
too many locals and other homies have reported on the mad crowds ....

it you stay onsite, that would help out tremendously!

you are a very brave woman for going during that time period.

on the other hand, it's better to go then than not at all.
i think that is a quote from homer simpson.








come to hhn next year.
columbus day weekend.
i'll pencil you in on my calendar.


----------



## RAPstar

Hi all. A quick hello. Only about 17 days till my show opens, so I may not be around much until after that. Hope everyone is good!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just taking a minute out of our preparation for our Halloween festivities tomorrow to say ...

*♪ ♫ One more sleep till Halloween, Halloween, Halloween, one more sleep till Halloween, Silver Shamrock ♫ ♪*


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi Everyone!

Just checking in to wish everyone a Happy Halloween!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just taking a minute out of our preparation for our Halloween festivities tomorrow to say ...
> 
> *♪ ♫ One more sleep till Halloween, Halloween, Halloween, one more sleep till Halloween, Silver Shamrock ♫ ♪*



Sweeeeeeeeet.  Gotta love a little Halloween 3...Season of the Witch!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

We aren't going all out on Halloween decorations this year.  We are busy getting things in order for our cruise.  We are headed to Miami for 2 nights before the cruise that leaves on Sunday.  It's all coming up on us way too fast.  I will still dress up tonight, though.....you can bet your LIFE on that!


----------



## keishashadow

congrats to the Cards! i'm still shocked my Steelers sqeeked past the Patriots!  too bad the Ravens are coming next weekend.

i've been trying to work long NYEve weekend @ citiwalk in for a few years since the mr always had that week as a mandatory vacation period.  The pricey airfare has always been a dealbreaker.

have a lot of work to do here this afternoon, the snowfallknocked down most of our decorations and showers set to roll thru this afternoon will delay putting out the finishing touches.

have a good one all


----------



## macraven

happy oct 31st.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*Happy Halloween* everyone!






... more pics of our yard decorations in my FB album here ... will take some night shots once it gets dark


----------



## macraven

Happy Anniversary to Bonny and Lee..........


they are such romantics at heart...........


Halloween is their special day!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> Happy Anniversary to Bonny and Lee..........
> 
> 
> they are such romantics at heart...........
> 
> 
> Halloween is their special day!


Awww thanks Mac!


----------



## circelli

Happy Birthday Bonny


----------



## keishashadow

bonny - happy anniversary! just luv those fancy decorations, ours are a bit more trailer parkishbut a big hit with the kiddos.  Many commented they missed jr's chainsaw gig.  I'm still annoyed they didn't have trick or treating on the weekend here as most of the surrounding communities did._let's just say we were very busy doling out candy to_ _double-dippers lol_

MH forgot, what ship/itinerary for you?


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> bonny - happy anniversary! just luv those fancy decorations, ours are a bit more trailer parkishbut a big hit with the kiddos.  Many commented they missed jr's chainsaw gig.  I'm still annoyed they didn't have trick or treating on the weekend here as most of the surrounding communities did._let's just say we were very busy doling out candy to_ _double-dippers lol_
> 
> MH forgot, what ship/itinerary for you?



AWESOME setup, Bonny...and Happy Anniversary to you!!  I checked out your FB page....that is impressive stuff.

Keisha....we are on the Carnival Valor sailing to Cayman, Honduras, Belize and Cozumel.  We are going with our best friends and have joining AFT extended balconies on the Verandah deck.  Two more days and we're chillin' in South Beach for a couple of days before the cruise.


----------



## keishashadow

MH we really enjoyed that itinerary & an aft balcony is the way to do it! The 6 day key west/grand cayman/ocho rios on the Valor is one of the possibilities we're batting around for next year, looking forward to hearing ur opinon.


----------



## macraven

i have been home for the past two weeks and already planning my 2012 annual trip to orlando.



i'm getting excited just thinking about what all i will do this time around!


the other thing i am getting geared up for is the time change next week.
get to sleep an extra hour, maybe........


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i have been home for the past two weeks and already planning my 2012 annual trip to orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm getting excited just thinking about what all i will do this time around!
> 
> 
> the other thing i am getting geared up for is the time change next week.
> get to sleep an extra hour, maybe........


*I have been doing the same thing Mac and DW tells me I am a nut cause its way too early *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i have been home for the past two weeks and already planning my 2012 annual trip to orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm getting excited just thinking about what all i will do this time around!
> 
> 
> the other thing i am getting geared up for is the time change next week.
> get to sleep an extra hour, maybe........


I had our May and October 2012 dates booked off in Lee's calendar before we left for our October trip and am just starting to watch for airfare deals and AP discounts   We usually start planning our next vacation on the plane home


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies Had a day off and thought I would see what everyone is up to.


macraven said:


> i have been home for the past two weeks and already planning my 2012 annual trip to orlando.
> 
> i'm getting excited just thinking about what all i will do this time around!
> 
> maybe........





ky07 said:


> *I have been doing the same thing Mac and DW tells me I am a nut cause its way too early *


I always plan ahead... anticipation is half the fun of a trip.  I'm hoping to join Mac and the gang next year for HHN.  Although I still haven't heard if I got the time off for my next vacation....I'm very hopeful, notice the countdown ticker.


----------



## keishashadow

I can live with the fall time change, spring one is an absolute killer.

tink good luck on the dates We're waiting to see what weeks DH will 'get' for next year, at least by end of Aprilor early May.  The powers that be in his new department just don't get the concept of early planning.  

DH was told he had to take the 2nd week in October next year a few weeks ago, which messed with our typical plans.  Working to wrap my head around it, then this week advised he might have to hold the fort down while the plant is closed since has the least seniority in the department.

I booked for February on a prayer, thinking not many would want a vacation in that dismal month.  Who knows how that will play out?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... just thought I'd share pics of my birthday present to myself ... it's the Dooney & Bourke Disney 40th Anniversary letter carrier bag


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

And this was one of the gifts I got hubby for our anniversary ... it's from the "Room for 1 More" Haunted Mansion event held on September 30th to celebrate the 40th anniversary of the Haunted Mansion in the MK ... The HM is one of our favorite attractions!


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just thought I'd pop in and say I'm so not ready for winter and the cold temps ... this is what the temperature is currently at up here (thank goodness we don't have any snow yet though) ...


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi homies Had a day off and thought I would see what everyone is up to.
> 
> 
> 
> I always plan ahead... anticipation is half the fun of a trip.  *I'm hoping to join Mac and the gang next year for HHN.*  Although I still haven't heard if I got the time off for my next vacation....I'm very hopeful, notice the countdown ticker.



i have you penciled in.
call in sick to work.
that is what i do.



keishashadow said:


> I can live with the fall time change, spring one is an absolute killer.
> 
> tink good luck on the dates We're waiting to see what weeks DH will 'get' for next year, at least by end of Aprilor early May.  The powers that be in his new department just don't get the concept of early planning.
> 
> DH was told he had to take the 2nd week in October next year a few weeks ago, which messed with our typical plans.  Working to wrap my head around it, then this week advised he might have to hold the fort down while the plant is closed since has the least seniority in the department.



I shall solve your problem for the annual rip tour 2012.
You fly down and have dave fly when he gets off work.

I'll pencil you both in for the annual pilgrimage to hhn tour.


----------



## macraven

and a big hello to all the homies i have missed here lately.

so glad you stopped in for a bit.


----------



## tink1957

Just had to pop in and share my good news.*My vacation got approved!!!*

I promptly got online and booked 3 nights in a suite at the Holiday Inn across from Universal (I had already booked 1 night at RPR as that was all I could get) So now it's offical...I'm headed back to the darkside for New Year's Eve Dec 29 - Jan 2.  I'm so excited I can't stand it.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Just had to pop in and share my good news.*My vacation got approved!!!*
> 
> I promptly got online and booked 3 nights in a suite at the Holiday Inn across from Universal (I had already booked 1 night at RPR as that was all I could get) So now it's offical...I'm headed back to the darkside for New Year's Eve Dec 29 - Jan 2.  I'm so excited I can't stand it.



i just read your post on the date and rate thread.
you are going to have a lot of fun.

You'll have at least 2 days of using the express line for free.


----------



## macraven

tonight is when we get to sleep one hour longer.

well, in my case that won't be the case but i'm sure the rest of you will enjoy that extra hour of snoozing.


other than the time change, i have nothing of importance to say.
I'm becoming jerry all over again........


----------



## ky07

*Got alot of thinking to do for the next two months plus talking DW into it
cause we can either stay onsite next year for a week or we can stay offsite and be in Orlando for two weeks *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Got alot of thinking to do for the next two months plus talking DW into it
> cause we can either stay onsite next year for a week or we can stay offsite and be in Orlando for two weeks *



i vote for one week onsite.

i remember how much your wife loved staying at the onsite hotel that one year.


----------



## macraven

did everyone over sleep this morning?

it should have been the other way around.........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> did everyone over sleep this morning?
> 
> it should have been the other way around.........



I find it's been very quiet on this thread lately


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> I shall solve your problem for the annual rip tour 2012.
> You fly down and have dave fly when he gets off work.
> 
> I'll pencil you both in for the annual pilgrimage to hhn tour.


 
hope springs eternal

tink congrats, wish we wouldn't be hanging so long

bonny im not a big D&B fan but gotta luv anything w/MM on it!  do luv the HM gift, wicked cool

im OD'ing on football today, one more 'big' game to go.  Everytime we're on national TV bomb lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just thought I'd post a pic of Lee's newest AWIL collectible ... 

This sucker is HUGE ... he must be at least 8 ft long ... I can definitely see he'll be a big hit next Halloween!!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of Lee's newest AWIL collectible ...
> 
> This sucker is HUGE ... he must be at least 8 ft long ... I can definitely see he'll be a big hit next Halloween!!



eh, if you bought that when you were in orlando, did you have to pay for another seat on the plane to bring that bad boy back home with youse?


btw, it is a beautiful creature!!
i love it too.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... just thought I'd share pics of my birthday present to myself ... it's the Dooney & Bourke Disney 40th Anniversary letter carrier bag





  There are people who would kill for that bag. You always get the CUTEST bags. How are those fabulous camera totes holding up?


----------



## Tinker-tude

tink1957 said:


> Just had to pop in and share my good news.*My vacation got approved!!!*
> 
> I promptly got online and booked 3 nights in a suite at the Holiday Inn across from Universal (I had already booked 1 night at RPR as that was all I could get) So now it's offical...I'm headed back to the darkside for New Year's Eve Dec 29 - Jan 2.  I'm so excited I can't stand it.




WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Great way to bring in the New Year!





ky07 said:


> *Got alot of thinking to do for the next two months plus talking DW into it
> cause we can either stay onsite next year for a week or we can stay offsite and be in Orlando for two weeks *





macraven said:


> i vote for one week onsite.
> 
> i remember how much your wife loved staying at the onsite hotel that one year.





Lawrence, I agree with Mac. 
Or have you considered splitting the difference and spending four or five days 
onsite and five off to do things outside of UO/IoA? 

It doesn't have to be all or nothing, does it?





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of Lee's newest AWIL collectible ...
> 
> This sucker is HUGE ... he must be at least 8 ft long ... I can definitely see he'll be a big hit next Halloween!!




His teeth need some work. I'm not volunteering....


Keisha, I'm with you on the whole stupid daylight savings thing. Fall is great, but spring is useless torture. And who decided that moving the dates closer together is a great way to faze daylight savings out? JUST GET RID OF IT FOREVER AND WE NEVER HAVE TO ADJUST AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!! Unless we're traveling, and then the fun makes it okay. 


I miss my dog Roo. She's spending the next five weeks with my dear marathon running friend to get ready for a big show in December. That running stuff gives me terrible shin splints.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> did everyone over sleep this morning?
> 
> it should have been the other way around.........



*No, I can see myself staying awake all night long tho!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of Lee's newest AWIL collectible ...
> 
> This sucker is HUGE ... he must be at least 8 ft long ... I can definitely see he'll be a big hit next Halloween!!



*Love it!!!!

Is it from American Werewolf in London prop??*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> eh, if you bought that when you were in orlando, did you have to pay for another seat on the plane to bring that bad boy back home with youse?


 ... no we actually had it shipped from LA ... the guy who made it is a friend of Lee's and he works out in LA - he just finished working on Predator and Men in Black III (oops don't know if I should have mentioned that )


Tinker-tude said:


> There are people who would kill for that bag.


I know ... I've been reading  ... some of those people are very very picky about the placement of things on their bags 


donaldduck352 said:


> *Love it!!!!
> 
> Is it from American Werewolf in London prop??*


Yep ... it goes with all his other American Werewolf in London stuff ...


----------



## ky07

Lawrence, I agree with Mac. 
Or have you considered splitting the difference and spending four or five days 
onsite and five off to do things outside of UO/IoA? 

It doesn't have to be all or nothing, does it?
*No its not a all or nothing deal 
Just wanted to spend a little more time in Orlando but I think we will take Mac's advise and just spend a week onsite *


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all!! Busy busy busy here. We open next Thursday so we've been dancing, singing and acting our bottoms off at rehearsal. It seems like it will be good but we still got work to do. I'm off this weekend so hopefully I can rest up and do another update on my TR. That is, if I can keep myself from playing Epic Mickey on the Wii Frank bought me! :


----------



## schumigirl

Hey.......

Bonny.......that beast is fantastic....looks so good........well you know what I mean  Very scary!!!

Lawrence........I too would go for the week.....I remember you saying how much you and DW loved RPR 

Andy........Good luck with the show.....I`m sure it`ll go well. I need to catch up on your trippie now I`m back  



Finally made it back from Scotland. Was supposed to be back on the 28th Oct, but my mum took ill the day I was supposed to be leaving. We had such a lovely week together as well, but turns out it`s her gallbladder!!!!

Had to call an ambulance, thankfully one of my brothers and my BiL were close by also. Ambulance arrived in just a few minutes, but it was so scary seeing her in so much pain and being helpless.  So got her to hospital and she was in for nearly a week. She`s home and ok now and has to go back to get it removed.

She eats so healthily (not like me at all) she`s a  little woman about 125lbs, who never eats fat or anything junk so goodness knows how she ended up with gallbladder trouble. I had mine out in 03, so I knew how much pain she was in. Horrible to see, but hospital soon made her comfortable. I will go back up when she gets the op done. Both my brothers and my sister live close by her, but they have their own things to deal with so at least if I go up she will have someone actually staying with her when she gets home. 

But while I was away........my lovely DS passed his driving test   

So happy for him, and he was so pleased he passed first time. Now comes the insurance, not for the main family car....... but to put him on my car`s insurance    Do these companies just pick numbers out of a lucky bag and turn them into pound signs!!!!!! Scary!!!! He`s 18 in January so it will drop a bit then....hopefully.

Getting really cold here now. We usually get what New York/Chicago area gets a few weeks after they get it.........do NOT want what they had........that snow looked awful!!!  Our clocks went back on the 29th Oct, so dark mornings.....darker evenings now. Winter has arrived.........

Hope everyone`s well


----------



## macraven

Hello homies.............

it is so good to come on here and read what has been happening with all of youse.


Carole, that is real scary to see you mom like that in pain.
prayers that she will have better health and little pain once she undergoes the surgery.


what is even more scary is to have a kid driving.
well, the scarier part is the cost of the insurance.
when we had 3 teens on our policy, it cost us an arm and a leg.
think $2800 more a year.

with the company we have car insurance with, the rate goes down when they are 26.
ours did not drop when they were 18 or 21.
none had accidents while they were on our policy.
we still have one son on the car insurance.
he needs the car in order to get to job interviews.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Caution-family pictures with GD,aka Shy Shy,after a day on the pontoon.Only after shots cause it rained most of the time,so we kept the camera dry till we got back to dock.

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z410/robertdg70/firstBirthday115.jpg

Don't tell her she is'nt the captain!!!

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z410/robertdg70/firstBirthday124.jpg

This is me needing a cold one.She thinks not..

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z410/robertdg70/firstBirthday121.jpg

Finally at home and dried off.*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Caution-family pictures with GD,aka Shy Shy,after a day on the pontoon.Only after shots cause it rained most of the time,so we kept the camera dry till we got back to dock.
> 
> http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z410/robertdg70/firstBirthday115.jpg
> 
> Don't tell her she is'nt the captain!!!
> 
> http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z410/robertdg70/firstBirthday124.jpg
> 
> This is me needing a cold one.She thinks not..
> 
> http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z410/robertdg70/firstBirthday121.jpg
> 
> Finally at home and dried off.*





happy first birthday for the little!!


she is gorgeous.
and
great pics of Grandpa and Grandma too.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> happy first birthday for the little!!
> 
> 
> she is gorgeous.
> and
> great pics of Grandpa and Grandma too.


*Thank you!!*
*Did ya catch the hand jester that seems to be wrong she did?She was asking for more food,but looked just allitle wrong!!Thats my girl....*


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Thank you!!*
> *Did ya catch the hand jester that seems to be wrong she did?She was asking for more food,but looked just allitle wrong!!Thats my girl....*


 
nyuk nyuk re the hand sign.   she's a beauty!  so, who do u think she looks like?  I see both you & joyce in her.

carole wow talk about lots of stuff to handle in your house.  bet ur ma was glad u were there for her.

andy that is a nice gift,  admit to really stinking @ that game though, harder than i thought

almost 70 degrees here todayjust the thing to vote early & often here today.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> almost 70 degrees here today





pulzeeze................

it's 46 and pouring rain where i'm standing..........


----------



## RAPstar

Its in the 70's here and overcast. It rained last night/this morning. I heard on the radio we're supposed to get winds up to 30mph today. 

Tonight's costume night at rehearsal so I will hopefully have some pics for you tomorrow!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everyone 

Carole, sorry to hear about your mum, hope she's on the mend soon and congrats to Kyle....my insurance rate still hasn't recovered from 2 young drivers although it is nice not to have to drive them everywhere.

Donald,  love the pics, what a cutie.

Andy, Good luck on the show and "Break a leg".

Lawrence, I think you made the right choice, RPR is the best.  The only reason I'm doing a split stay for our next trip is I couldn't get all 4 nights at RPR as they were fully booked for New Year's so I had to settle for 1 night only.  Oh well, one night is better than none.

Oh and good news....I have now lost 50 lbs.(I might even be brave enough to wear a bathing suit sometime during our trip...if it's warm enough)


----------



## macraven

well, hello miss skinny.


congrats!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> pulzeeze................
> 
> it's 46 and pouring rain where i'm standing..........



gotcha beat mac ... it's only 3°C here (or 37°F for you non metric peeps)


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> gotcha beat mac ... it's only 3°C here (or 37°F for you non metric peeps)



you can have the weather prize for today and for all the tomorrows also.....


_i only live in the north due to the job situation._


----------



## donaldduck352

*A very sad day at the ducks house.Our kitty,gizzymo,died today.The worst part it was by me.I came home for lunch,backed the truck up as always and felt a bump.Thinking it was just a fallen branch I kept going till I heard a screech of a animal,then I realized what had happend.The horror when I steped out I can't and wont tell ya what I seen.

We have had him for 15yrs and now I killed him

I'm sorry but had to vent Ifeel so sad and Joyce is still crying

RIP Gizzy you were and always will be loved*


----------



## damo

donaldduck352 said:


> *A very sad day at the ducks house.Our kitty,gizzymo,died today.The worst part it was by me.I came home for lunch,backed the truck up as always and felt a bump.Thinking it was just a fallen branch I kept going till I heard a screech of a animal,then I realized what had happend.The horror when I steped out I can't and wont tell ya what I seen.
> 
> We have had him for 15yrs and now I killed him
> 
> I'm sorry but had to vent Ifeel so sad and Joyce is still crying
> 
> RIP Gizzy you were and always will be loved*



So sad to hear about Gizzy.  Don't beat yourself up about it.  Those things happen.  

Your GD is precious!!


----------



## bubba's mom

still alive...just busy!  That boy of mine keeps me hoppin 

Anyone up for Date/Rate Thread for 2012?

Starting to get lots of input for 2012 already and I just don't have the time to keep up with it!  (not to mention we're not even going to UO next year either  )

Still taking applications 

thanks!!


----------



## keishashadow

wow, a 50 # weight loss is  amazing!!!!



macraven said:


> pulzeeze................
> 
> it's 46 and pouring rain where i'm standing..........


 
supposed to snow here tomorrowbounce back up to mid 60's next week, wish the whole winter would follow that pattern.  Was considering buying a 'starter' snowplow (only 18 inches) but thinking fact it's electric might be an issuepia to operate.  Anybody have any experience with them?

donald that is heartbreaking to hearsuch an unfortunate accident, sorry.


----------



## RAPstar

Here I am as Wilbur Turnblad in Hairspray!!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> still alive...just busy!  That boy of mine keeps me hoppin
> 
> Anyone up for Date/Rate Thread for 2012?
> 
> Starting to get lots of input for 2012 already and I just don't have the time to keep up with it!  (not to mention we're not even going to UO next year either  )
> 
> Still taking applications
> 
> thanks!!





add me to the application list.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *A very sad day at the ducks house.Our kitty,gizzymo,died today.The worst part it was by me.I came home for lunch,backed the truck up as always and felt a bump.Thinking it was just a fallen branch I kept going till I heard a screech of a animal,then I realized what had happend.The horror when I steped out I can't and wont tell ya what I seen.
> 
> We have had him for 15yrs and now I killed him
> 
> I'm sorry but had to vent Ifeel so sad and Joyce is still crying
> 
> RIP Gizzy you were and always will be loved*








i know you and joyce are very sad and i am too.
Gizzy, RIP.


but, this was an accident.
accidents happen and we don't know why.
they just happen in our lives.


don't blame yourself.


*you are a very good man.*


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> supposed to snow here tomorrowbounce back up to mid 60's next week, wish the whole winter would follow that pattern.  Was considering buying a 'starter' snowplow (only 18 inches) but thinking fact it's electric might be an issuepia to operate.  Anybody have any experience with them?



we gonna get snow too.
we don't use a snowblower.
we have sons.
and a few shovels.

a neighbor had the electric start one and wasn't happy with it.
it couldn't handle the wet snow very well.
or his long driveway.

i guess it depends on how much snow and what type of snow you get in your area if the electric start ones will do the trick.




RAPstar said:


> Here I am as Wilbur Turnblad in Hairspray!!



Hello Wilbur...............aka Mr Ed........
a horse is a horse of course of course talk to Mr Ed.....



robbie, you look great!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axS0iGoFTT0


----------



## schumigirl

donaldduck352 said:


> *A very sad day at the ducks house.Our kitty,gizzymo,died today.The worst part it was by me.I came home for lunch,backed the truck up as always and felt a bump.Thinking it was just a fallen branch I kept going till I heard a screech of a animal,then I realized what had happend.The horror when I steped out I can't and wont tell ya what I seen.
> 
> We have had him for 15yrs and now I killed him
> 
> I'm sorry but had to vent Ifeel so sad and Joyce is still crying
> 
> RIP Gizzy you were and always will be loved*



Oh MrDuck.....I am so sorry to hear that. How heartbreaking for all of you. Easy for me to say, but please don`t beat yourself up......accidents happen. I`m sure Gizzy had lots of happy years with you 

You`re GD is just adorable a real little beauty 



RAPstar said:


> Here I am as Wilbur Turnblad in Hairspray!!



You do look cool............and just a little bit like my old Chemistry teacher ............ hope you rock the part 


We had the first part of American Horror Story on Monday night.................     

WOW..........I hoped it would be scary......but..........it really freaked me out.......not in a good way either!!!! I spent all Monday night sleeping with one eye open........when I actually slept. Tom said I twitched like a pulse all night, when I wasn`t saying  "what was that noise".........."Did you hear that" 

I didn`t know what to expect but it seemed to hit all the right buttons to scare me...............But........I need to watch it again (well, maybe) as I`m sure I missed bits, and I`m avoiding all spoilers......even though I`m tempted to check it out. What a programme though.......I`m so glad our DS wasn`t watching it with us though........it was very "adult" in bits and beacause of the time it was on it was uncut. But I can`t wait to see the rest of the episodes as I have a million theories about every character. I love Jessica Lange as an actress but apart from her and Dylan McDermott I didn`t really know anyone else, but the cast are fantastic.

Don`t like the sound of that snow you may get......It`s went quite mild again here. But roads departments are stockpiling grit and salt......we ran out last year over some of the UK 

Sat here listening to an 80`s radio station I`ve discovered on Cable.........music is fantastic........Kyle has just shouted down to remind me when I sing it does not sound the same as the singer   

Oh Well!!!!!


----------



## macraven

carole, so tell us, how did you really feel about that american horror story....









earlier this morning the snow flurries were falling.
all gone now.
whew...........


did anyone see what the low for orlando will be tonight?
to those in that area, i'm sure they will be groaning about the freeze.....

for those where i am, we would call that a heat wave.......












no.
not that type of wave........


----------



## tink20

Hi peeps!

Just poppin in to say Hi!
I painted my kitchen Tues., have to do the trim still, but it looks good, if I may say so.
My sister and I have decided to learn French (then we are going to go to Paris...when we can afford to of course) so, we'll see how far we get.  
I have started a little bit of Xmas shopping, my goal is to be finished before Thanksgiving.  I usually am one of those last minute people, who are stressing and I just don't want to do that this year.
Well that's about all for now...everyone stay warm.

DD, so sorry about your cat, our cat was killed by two dogs a couple of years ago, and I blamed myself for it.  Accidents happen, forgive yourself.


----------



## keishashadow

blast from the past re wilbur (the horse, not andywho certainly looks in charactar for hairspray)

mac i found a few like reviews re the small snow blowers.  guess it's me & the shovel this winteryet another reason to miss youngest spawn being around, he being the only one who actually seemed to like to shovel snow.

i still haven't peeked @ american horror story episodes i have taped.  Starting to think i'll better watch them in the daylight.


----------



## Tinker-tude

donaldduck352 said:


> *A very sad day at the ducks house.Our kitty,gizzymo,died today.The worst part it was by me.I came home for lunch,backed the truck up as always and felt a bump.Thinking it was just a fallen branch I kept going till I heard a screech of a animal,then I realized what had happend.The horror when I steped out I can't and wont tell ya what I seen.
> 
> We have had him for 15yrs and now I killed him
> 
> I'm sorry but had to vent Ifeel so sad and Joyce is still crying
> 
> RIP Gizzy you were and always will be loved*




 So sorry to hear....  
He knew he was loved, and that's what matters the most. If we all had perfect foresight, there would never, ever be any accidents anywhere. But life just isn't that perfect. Gizzy still loves you, too, and he probably feels a little sheepish for sitting where he was. I hope you will find comfort in all the happy memories you have of him. Until then, you have a lot of friends to lean on. (((((HUGS)))))




RAPstar said:


> Its in the 70's here and overcast. It rained last night/this morning. I heard on the radio we're supposed to get winds up to 30mph today.
> 
> Tonight's costume night at rehearsal so I will hopefully have some pics for you tomorrow!





RAPstar said:


> Here I am as Wilbur Turnblad in Hairspray!!




AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You so look the part! I hope somebody in the company tapes the show and puts you on YouTube. How many nights does the show run?


----------



## macraven

11-11-11


----------



## Tinker-tude

Warm wishes and profound gratitude to all the veterans past and present.

We owe you more than we can ever repay.


----------



## macraven

a good day here.

it is saturday.
it is not snowing.


----------



## schumigirl

tink20 said:


> Hi peeps!
> 
> My sister and I have decided to learn French (then we are going to go to Paris...when we can afford to of course) so, we'll see how far we get.
> I have started a little bit of Xmas shopping, my goal is to be finished before Thanksgiving.  I usually am one of those last minute people, who are stressing and I just don't want to do that this year.



I love Paris......been lots of times....it`s quite a special place for me and DH........he proposed to me there on top of the Eiffel Tower  Lovely city with so much to see in both the tourist areas and away from the beaten track. 
I`m starting my Christmas shopping tomorrow.......finally!!!!



keishashadow said:


> i still haven't peeked @ american horror story episodes i have taped.  Starting to think i'll better watch them in the daylight.



Unless DH is around.....I would only watch daylight hours!!



macraven said:


> carole, so tell us, how did you really feel about that american horror story....



LOL............can you tell I liked it? 



Quiet day here today..........sunny and dry. Not done anything as DH has been sleeping......nights tonight again! Bit bored at the moment.

Tomorrow got Armistice day parade at our church, then on to war memorial for the laying of the poppy wreaths and 2 minute silence.

Then going to a Christmas Market/Show place.......it`s going to be massive with lots of nice things to buy hopefully.........The C word is just around the corner now


----------



## ky07

*Well I hope everyones day is going good cause mine started out good and then went south when my iphone just went black and won't come back on and no money to fix it or even get a new one *


----------



## macraven

but, you still have us and the internet!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> *Well I hope everyones day is going good cause mine started out good and then went south when my iphone just went black and won't come back on and no money to fix it or even get a new one *



Hold the "home" button and the "sleep" button at the same time for 10 seconds.  The Apple logo should then appear - when it does let go of the buttons


----------



## donaldduck352

*A great thank you from Joyce and I to the homies that gave condolence to the passing of Gizzy.  

After so many years of unconditional love,pets have away of becomming family and time is the only thing that will make the pain ease.*


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hold the "home" button and the "sleep" button at the same time for 10 seconds.  The Apple logo should then appear - when it does let go of the buttons


*That did the trick it's working agian 
Thank you Bonny *


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *A great thank you from Joyce and I to the homies that gave condolence to the passing of Gizzy.
> 
> After so many years of unconditional love,pets have away of becomming family and time is the only thing that will make the pain ease.*


*So sorry to hear about your loss donald cause I know how you feel about a loss like that cause I had a chow that I raised from  6 weeks old that I loved like my own child only to come home to find someone had killed him and its been years but everytime I see a chow I get a tear in my eyes thinking about him *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *So sorry to hear about your loss donald cause I know how you feel about a loss like that cause I had a chow that I raised from  6 weeks old that I loved like my own child only to come home to find someone had killed him and its been years but everytime I see a chow I get a tear in my eyes thinking about him *



*Thank you homie,you know how I feel.

When I walk thru my house and in the yard I still see him out of the corner of my eyes.WEIRD I know..
*


----------



## macraven

to both of youse homies.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *A great thank you from Joyce and I to the homies that gave condolence to the passing of Gizzy.
> 
> After so many years of unconditional love,pets have away of becomming family and time is the only thing that will make the pain ease.*



OMG, I missed reading about that somehow.  I'm so sorry to hear about Gizzy!!  

We definitely know how you are feeling about losing a member of your family with us losing 2 of our dogs this past summer (one suddenly and one to old age).  Months later I still get weepy thinking about them and miss them terribly.  I often catch myself looking for them when letting our remaining dog Dawnie out in the yard or letting her in.


----------



## tink1957

Hi   Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Donald, so sorry to hear about your Gizzy, I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet and to feel responsible.  My german shepherd, Harley was run over by my neighbor after I let him out to walk to the mailbox with me...I kept thinking why did I do that when I rarely ever let him out of the fence because he was so bad about chasing cars.  We have to forgive ourselves or we'd go nuts.

I was going to try and surprise my kids with our trip...but I couldn't stand it anymore so I texted my daughter a pic of herself at the Horror Makeup Show which said "Happy New Year... Dec 29-Jan 2.  My son was with her at the time so I called him and said to read the text as it was for him too.  They were both excited to go at New Year's as we have never been at that time.  I'm just glad I can talk to them about it now and I still have a few surprises up my sleeve so it's all good.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  So sorry I havent been around so much.  I'm actually lying in the hospital right now with a broken back and finger after being thrown off a horse.  I'm hoping to be discharged today, they wont let me walk until, my brace is here 

I hope everyone else is having a better time than I am.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  So sorry I havent been around so much.  I'm actually lying in the hospital right now with a broken back and finger after being thrown off a horse.  I'm hoping to be discharged today, they wont let me walk until, my brace is here
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a better time than I am.



what???????????



i am so sorry to hear your news.
hope your brace arrives soon and you can get back on your feet.

keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## donaldduck352

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  So sorry I havent been around so much.  I'm actually lying in the hospital right now with a broken back and finger after being thrown off a horse.  I'm hoping to be discharged today, they wont let me walk until, my brace is here
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a better time than I am.



*OUCH!!!

Hope ya get better soon..*


----------



## keishashadow

howdy all 

closest i've gotten to visiting the Eiffel Tower is the one in Vegas, then I walked across the street a few blocks & visited NYC

speaking of resetting apple device, there is a new program to replace 'free' the old Ipods ('05 era, black & silver cases).  I've had one sitting in junk drawer for several years, apple is sending a box out for it to be mailed back & replaced.  Check out their website for details if interested.  I've replaced it with newer technology, but will be nice to have a back up on hand.

anybody else scurrying this week trying to make their dump presentable for invading thanksgiving hoard?


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> anybody else scurrying this week trying to make their dump presentable for invading thanksgiving hoard?



*ME>>All the work that way I can hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 ALLDAY LONG!!!!!

It happens everytime... It's the best time of the year!*


----------



## macraven

Tday is next week?


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks Mac and Donald!  It isn't any fun 

I'm home now with a brace and its a real pain....going to have to wear it for the next 6 weeks....


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Thanks Mac and Donald!  It isn't any fun
> 
> I'm home now with a brace and its a real pain....going to have to wear it for the next 6 weeks....



so you get a break from the class room and can watch movies and tv all day long......


i could go for that........



but really, hope that 6 weeks goes by fast for you and you heal completely.


you'll be able to get back to work by the time christmas skool break comes.



i guess that means you'll be able to enjoy the christmas holiday with your family then.

i'm sure you won't be on the washing dishes detail next thursday......


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks Mac!!  But I'm planning on getting back do school as soon as I can


----------



## macraven

_this will probably be the only year in your life you won't have to cook in the kitchen for Tday.........



and the only time you will ever be able to watch dvd's all day long.




i can remember the time when you had your wisdom teeth removed.
your parental units took good care of you.

i hope Mr Kfish is doing the same treatment for you that you had when you went thru the teeth ordeal.

make sure Santa gives Mr Kfish something special in his stocking this year..._


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well another grandbaby girl for me.Gracie was born this morning at 4am.
7lbs.10oz-20" long with her daddys jet black hair.But with Ashley and my cheecks and lips.Pictures to follow soon!!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well another grandbaby girl for me.Gracie was born this morning at 4am.
> 7lbs.10oz-20" long with her daddys jet black hair.But with Ashley and my cheecks and lips.Pictures to follow soon!!*



congratulations to grandpa!!!

_and grandma....._




can't wait to see pictures of little Gracie!

i bet she is a beauty just like shy shy...


----------



## RAPstar

Finally!!! Our show opens tonight. Here's hoping it goes well. And that i make it through.  I sprained my ankle sometime last weekend during rehearsal and I'm in agony. Tho, compared to Kstarfish


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well another grandbaby girl for me.Gracie was born this morning at 4am.
> 7lbs.10oz-20" long with her daddys jet black hair.But with Ashley and my cheecks and lips.Pictures to follow soon!!*


*Grongrats Grandpa *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

*KStarfish82* -  ... hope you get well soon!!

*donaldduck352* - congrats Grandpa & Grandma!!!

*RAPstar* - break a leg tonight!!  (not literally thou) 

We have a new addition to our family too ... got a call from our vet clinic yesterday about a lady who was upset because a ferret ran into her garage when she opened the door yesterday morning. She didn't know what to do with the ferret and she called around but no one would go out to help her. We rescued the little girl (who's only about 1 or 2 at the most) and she warmed up, had some food and water and rested well last night. We introduced her to the rest of the clan today and all is going well so far ... We are going to call her Lucky!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Finally!!! Our show opens tonight. Here's hoping it goes well. And that i make it through.  I sprained my ankle sometime last weekend during rehearsal and I'm in agony. Tho, compared to Kstarfish



andy, wishing you the best tonight!!






bonny, cute little girl you have there!


kfish, how are youse doing today?


----------



## Mad Hattered

We're baaaaaaaaccccccckkkkk......


----------



## macraven

so that's where you have been.



i was about to send out an sos for you.


----------



## Tinker-tude

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  So sorry I havent been around so much.  I'm actually lying in the hospital right now with a broken back and finger after being thrown off a horse.  I'm hoping to be discharged today, they wont let me walk until, my brace is here
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a better time than I am.




Oh my word! I really hope you heal quickly. Did they do surgery on your back? Healing thoughts and wishes coming your way.





donaldduck352 said:


> *Well another grandbaby girl for me.Gracie was born this morning at 4am.
> 7lbs.10oz-20" long with her daddys jet black hair.But with Ashley and my cheecks and lips.Pictures to follow soon!!*




Congrats!!!!!!! You and Mrs. Donald sure make cute grandparents.




RAPstar said:


> Finally!!! Our show opens tonight. Here's hoping it goes well. And that i make it through.  I sprained my ankle sometime last weekend during rehearsal and I'm in agony. Tho, compared to Kstarfish




So you thought a sprain would work out better for you than breaking a leg?   I hope you have a good ankle brace. Sorry you're all ouchy, and I know you're going to knock their socks off. Ibuprofen is our friend! 




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *KStarfish82*
> 
> We have a new addition to our family too ... got a call from our vet clinic yesterday about a lady who was upset because a ferret ran into her garage when she opened the door yesterday morning. She didn't know what to do with the ferret and she called around but no one would go out to help her. We rescued the little girl (who's only about 1 or 2 at the most) and she warmed up, had some food and water and rested well last night. We introduced her to the rest of the clan today and all is going well so far ... We are going to call her Lucky!




Lucky is a doll! Do you have other ferrets? I have a friend who used to have ferrets. They were adorable and funny.





Mad Hattered said:


> We're baaaaaaaaccccccckkkkk......




And I'm sure you want to go back THERE! Gorgeous, and making me want to get away from our cold weather.

Happy T-day prep to everyone! I need to clean tonight for visitors tomorrow morning. I'm just too tired to start.


----------



## macraven

i haven't started to shop for the turkey yet.


maybe i'll go to tink's place and take my gang on thursday...........


----------



## tink1957

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  So sorry I havent been around so much.  I'm actually lying in the hospital right now with a broken back and finger after being thrown off a horse.  I'm hoping to be discharged today, they wont let me walk until, my brace is here
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a better time than I am.


Oh no, I hope you're feeling better now and you gave that horse a few choice words which I can't post here.


keishashadow said:


> anybody else scurrying this week trying to make their dump presentable for invading thanksgiving hoard?


I always go to my brother's house for turkeyday, it saves alot of work and headaches on my part ....all I have to do is drive 2 hours to get there.


donaldduck352 said:


> *Well another grandbaby girl for me.Gracie was born this morning at 4am.
> 7lbs.10oz-20" long with her daddys jet black hair.But with Ashley and my cheecks and lips.Pictures to follow soon!!*


Congrats Donald, she sounds like a beauty.


RAPstar said:


> Finally!!! Our show opens tonight. Here's hoping it goes well. And that i make it through.  I sprained my ankle sometime last weekend during rehearsal and I'm in agony. Tho, compared to Kstarfish


Good luck Andy! (I'm not going to tell you to break a leg again since the last time I did you sprained your ankle)



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> *KStarfish82* We have a new addition to our family too ... got a call from our vet clinic yesterday about a lady who was upset because a ferret ran into her garage when she opened the door yesterday morning. She didn't know what to do with the ferret and she called around but no one would go out to help her. We rescued the little girl (who's only about 1 or 2 at the most) and she warmed up, had some food and water and rested well last night. We introduced her to the rest of the clan today and all is going well so far ... We are going to call her Lucky!


What a cutie!  Congrats on your new family member.


Mad Hattered said:


> We're baaaaaaaaccccccckkkkk......


Thanks for the pic MH... it helped me warm up this morning.  I wish I was there instead of here where it's freezing today

I made my final payment on our trip this week.  I can't wait to see the palm trees again.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## macraven

hooray!!

vickie is going south soon!!!


and it's all prepaid....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> Lucky is a doll! Do you have other ferrets? I have a friend who used to have ferrets. They were adorable and funny.


We've had ferrets for years ... we now have 6 with the new addition ... all girls - Pumpkin, Missy, Gracie, Ginger, Charlie and now Lucky.

She's fitting in quite well


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> We're baaaaaaaaccccccckkkkk......


I want to live where this picture was taken!!!


----------



## RAPstar

If only I had known I needed an ankle brace sooner!! I could barely walk, and Frank dragged me to Walgreen's. Got an ankle brace and wore it all day yesterday. Feeling much better today.

First show went well. Frank surprised me by coming, even though I put a free ticket in for him for tonight. It was nice. Here's hoping the rest of the weekend goes well.


----------



## macraven

are you saying you suffered all this time without the ankle support brace?



i thought you bought one.

ten points for frank!!!


so, how was opening night?
tell us all about it.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey all!  Thanks for the well wishes! Tinker - thankfully it did not require surgery, because there was no nerve damage 

I am feeling better, but very stiff in the morning.  I am going to try to go to school on Monday...only a three day week so we will see how it goes.


----------



## RAPstar

It went well, except for a couple of bumps here and there, but that's the great thing about live theater.


----------



## macraven

i woke up an hour ago.

in about 4 hours, it will be twilight........


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i haven't started to shop for the turkey yet.
> 
> 
> maybe i'll go to tink's place and take my gang on thursday...........




I'll leave the gate open for you.  If your gang is too big, I hope they don't mind paper plates.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We've had ferrets for years ... we now have 6 with the new addition ... all girls - Pumpkin, Missy, Gracie, Ginger, Charlie and now Lucky.
> 
> She's fitting in quite well





Six is a nice round number. My friend had four. Unfortuanately, they were all very close to the same age. When George passed away, the gal he had bonded with died the same week. Within a month, the other two had passed away from age related health problems and emotional distress. Anyone who says animals don't have emotions has never spent time with animals.





RAPstar said:


> If only I had known I needed an ankle brace sooner!! I could barely walk, and Frank dragged me to Walgreen's. Got an ankle brace and wore it all day yesterday. Feeling much better today.
> 
> First show went well. Frank surprised me by coming, even though I put a free ticket in for him for tonight. It was nice. Here's hoping the rest of the weekend goes well.




Rule of thumb (or ankle): If you hurt, get a brace. 

I'm glad Frank was so insistant. Glad the show went so well for BOTH of you, too. That was really sweet of him to go opening night for you. My family was always about the free tickets.





KStarfish82 said:


> Hey all!  Thanks for the well wishes! Tinker - thankfully it did not require surgery, because there was no nerve damage
> 
> I am feeling better, but very stiff in the morning.  I am going to try to go to school on Monday...only a three day week so we will see how it goes.




Good to hear! You are either really brave or really, really stir-crazy.


----------



## schumigirl

donaldduck352 said:


> *Well another grandbaby girl for me.Gracie was born this morning at 4am.
> 7lbs.10oz-20" long with her daddys jet black hair.But with Ashley and my cheecks and lips.Pictures to follow soon!!*



Congratulations all round Mr Duck........looking forward to pics of little Gracie 



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  So sorry I havent been around so much.  I'm actually lying in the hospital right now with a broken back and finger after being thrown off a horse.  I'm hoping to be discharged today, they wont let me walk until, my brace is here
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a better time than I am.



Oh my goodness........a broken back......that ain`t fun........definite good wishes for a speedy recovery from that 



RAPstar said:


> Finally!!! Our show opens tonight. Here's hoping it goes well. And that i make it through.  I sprained my ankle sometime last weekend during rehearsal and I'm in agony. Tho, compared to Kstarfish




Ouch.........hope it`s more comfortable now you have a brace on it.....glad the show went well 


I am not allowed to watch American Horror Story just before I go to bed anymore   

I have to watch it in daylight as Tom is fed up with me being terrified and I had a nightmare last week after watching it........strangely not about the programme.....it was Michael Myers!!! I woke up screaming blue murder apparently......... So he`s banned me...oops!!

No Thanksgiving over here......... We tend to eat Turkey Christmas Day.......with all the trimmings of course. I may have a trial run on Thursday so I can be a part of it with youse guys  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend


----------



## Tinker-tude

schumigirl said:


> I am not allowed to watch American Horror Story just before I go to bed anymore
> 
> I have to watch it in daylight as Tom is fed up with me being terrified and I had a nightmare last week after watching it........strangely not about the programme.....it was Michael Myers!!! I woke up screaming blue murder apparently......... So he`s banned me...oops!!
> 
> No Thanksgiving over here......... We tend to eat Turkey Christmas Day.......with all the trimmings of course. I may have a trial run on Thursday so I can be a part of it with youse guys
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend





Screaming in the night? I'd ban you, too! 

Brits should celebrate Turkey day with us in honor of all the blokes who left and gave you more breathing space.   I love America, and I've also always had a great love for all things British.  I MUST take a long trip there someday!

Now I need to get groceries, gas, and get CLEANING this pit of despair I call a house.... Anyone who wants to come over and help is welcome.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I am not allowed to watch American Horror Story just before I go to bed anymore
> 
> I have to watch it in daylight as Tom is fed up with me being terrified and I had a nightmare last week after watching it........strangely not about the programme.....it was Michael Myers!!! I woke up screaming blue murder apparently......... So he`s banned me...oops!!
> 
> No Thanksgiving over here......... We tend to eat Turkey Christmas Day.......with all the trimmings of course. I may have a trial run on Thursday so I can be a part of it with youse guys
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend



of course you don't.  i don't really think you can buy the TDay decorations as easily as we can over here...
it was a colony thing.

i could send you turkey napkins and then you will be all set to celebrate TDay with us yanks......


i watched my first American Horror Story the other night.
i didn't wake up screaming.
i thought it was a decent show, but i could understand how it could cause you nightmares.

next year hit HHN.
it will help you watch American H.S. without the nightmares......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

schumigirl said:


> No Thanksgiving over here......... We tend to eat Turkey Christmas Day.......with all the trimmings of course. I may have a trial run on Thursday so I can be a part of it with youse guys


Don't youse guys over the pond celebrate something like Harvest Day or am I totally out in left field??

Our T-day coincides with Columbus day in the US.  Since we're usually down at the motherland every year then, we always try and make a point of heading to Epcot to wish our fellow Canucks a Happy Turkey Day


----------



## macraven

what happened to damo's tag.
i thought her amok amok amok was a scrolling tag.

it hasn't moved in ages.


----------



## schumigirl

Tinker-tude said:


> Screaming in the night? I'd ban you, too!
> 
> Brits should celebrate Turkey day with us in honor of all the blokes who left and gave you more breathing space.   I love America, and I've also always had a great love for all things British.  I MUST take a long trip there someday!



I like your thinking Tink.....I`m going to do a turkey dinner in honor of Thansgiving  



macraven said:


> next year hit HHN.
> it will help you watch American H.S. without the nightmares......



I love HHN`s and can`t wait till we can go back Sept/Oct....that I`m ok with.......love the thrills and scares. Only one that ever bothered me was the Psychoscarepy house........Poor Todd...I was nearly like a backpack on him in that house  

Glad you liked AHS 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Don't youse guys over the pond celebrate something like Harvest Day or am I totally out in left field??



No we don`t really celebrate anything like that. Some junior schools sometimes do like a Harvest Festival, but very few and far between.

I do think Americans do celebrations and holidays better than anyone else. Halloween for example is huge in the states.....not so much over here. You can buy things and decorate your house....and you do get some kids Trick or Treating but it`s a much smaller scale which is a shame as I love Halloween.


I need to start thinking about Christmas presents..........I`ll have to get a wiggle on as we have to get the presents for family in Scotland by 1st December.........no ideas what to get anyone this year!!!


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon all 

Today is my day off....I should be doing laundry....but I'm here instead...it's much more fun.

mac, I have paid for our tickets, hotels and a few meals so far, so now all I have left to buy is a few more meals and the New Year's Eve tickets.  I like paying for as much as possible beforehand to avoid vacation sticker shock 

Carole, I like your idea of celebrating Thanksgiving with us, we need to find a holiday to celebrate with you to make it even.

Now I'm off to do some much needed housework and to watch some football....preferably at the same time.


----------



## macraven

vicki that is super!!

you have your trip almost completely paid off and you haven't even left yet.
i like your system.


i am crossing my fingers and toes that you have great weather on your trip.


are you still losing weight?
i think you are as i have found a couple of pounds.  i think they really belong to youse........jk


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> are you still losing weight?
> i think you are as i have found a couple of pounds.  i think they really belong to youse........jk



Yes, I'm still losing (53 lbs so far) and I'm not taking any back from you...although with Thanksgiving and Christmas coming up I just might.


----------



## macraven

53 pounds is a lot to lose...........

i'm thrilled for youse!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

schumigirl said:


> I like your thinking Tink.....I`m going to do a turkey dinner in honor of Thansgiving




 The more the merrier! Unless you're a turkey....




tink1957 said:


> Carole, I like your idea of celebrating Thanksgiving with us, we need to find a holiday to celebrate with you to make it even.




A wholehearted AMEN to that! 
What else can we celebrate over here with you? 
My English/Irish/Scottish ancestors would be pleased, I'm sure.




tink1957 said:


> Yes, I'm still losing (53 lbs so far) and I'm not taking any back from you...although with Thanksgiving and Christmas coming up I just might.




WOW!!!!!!!! Way to go! My DH is eating very healthy food lately. I should probably get on board with that....


----------



## tink20

Hello Homies,

Just stopped by to wish everyone a very happy Thanksgiving.  I have a million things to do today, so I have got to get busy.  Its also DH bday today, kids are out of school all week.  DDs senior pics turned out great, I'll post some as soon as i can. Hope everyone is well.
see yall later


----------



## macraven

tink20 said:


> Hello Homies,
> 
> Just stopped by to wish everyone a very happy Thanksgiving.  I have a million things to do today, so I have got to get busy.  Its also DH bday today, kids are out of school all week.  DDs senior pics turned out great, I'll post some as soon as i can. Hope everyone is well.
> see yall later



happy birthday to Mr Tink20 !      


looking forward to seeing the pictures.
she is a beautiful girl!


wishing all of you a happy TDay eve...








i'm spending my day checking out medical insurance policies.
that suxs big time...


----------



## Mad Hattered

Popping in to wish everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving holiday.  Well....except Bonny and Lee...I just wish them a happy Thursday.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Popping in to wish everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving holiday.  Well....except Bonny and Lee...I just wish them a happy Thursday.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> Popping in to wish everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving holiday.  Well....except Bonny and Lee...I just wish them a happy Thursday.



awww shucks thanks!! 

... And Happy Turkey Day tomorrow to all our US friends ... to those travelling - safe travels!


----------



## macraven

the only traveling i will be doing tomorrow is making numerous trips to the grocery store for things i forgot to buy.....


----------



## RAPstar

The only travelling I will be doing is driving the 30 minutes to my mom's to pick up food before she goes to the deer lease then driving back home. Then I will be playing Epic Mickey most of the day on my Wii!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> The only travelling I will be doing is driving the 30 minutes to my mom's to pick up food before she goes to the deer lease then driving back home. Then I will be playing Epic Mickey most of the day on my Wii!



so it's Mickey Dees for you tomorrow?


how's the show coming?
i bet you are the highlight of it!


----------



## RAPstar

I had McD's tonight, lol. No my mom's cooking me food. Show went well last weekend. I think. A lot of my people are coming this weekend.


----------



## macraven

i just read your last post on your trippie thread.





i wish you had another repeat trip for oct '12..............


----------



## tink1957

Just popped in to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving.  

Now I'm off to my brother's house in Alabama and hopefully the turkey will be done when we get there.  I'm going off my diet for the day....


----------



## tink20

tink1957 said:


> Just popped in to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> Now I'm off to my brother's house in Alabama and hopefully the turkey will be done when we get there.  I'm going off my diet for the day....



Sweet Home Alabama, I live in Mobile. 

Gobble Gobble everyone, have a wonderful day.


----------



## macraven




----------



## ky07

*Happy Thanksgiving homies
Sorry so late but was up early finishing everything and now everyone is taking a nap or should I say in turkey coma *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving homies
> Sorry so late but was up early finishing everything and now everyone is taking a nap or should I say in turkey coma *



better late than never..................

glad you stopped in.



i have read so many threads on the other side and have run out of what to read now.

i was glad to see some homies checking in to our home here today!



i canceled my TDay event.
the food is in my fridge for whoever gets hungry today.......


----------



## scotlass

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends ower the water !!


----------



## damo

Happy Turkey Day to my American friends.  Hope you all have to loosen your belts a few notches tonight!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Haven't been here in a long time, but wanted to wish everyone here a Happy Thanksgiving with abundant blessings!! 



Rosemarie


----------



## Tinker-tude

Happy Thanksgiving Evening, Homies! Those of you who aren't in the USA, Happy T-Day to you, too. We're THANKFUL for your wit and wisdom, your friendship, and your fun. 

Bonny, love the cartoon!  The turkeys got the idea from the Chik Fil-A ads.

Too late for a nap, too early to go to bed. 

We are all stuffed and lethargic. I've done seven loads of dishes in the past two days, and the sink is full again. They'll just have to sit tonight because I can't move anymore. I love cooking. I looooove eating. I just hate cleaning up the mess. Time to get the minions out of their box.

Can I tell you how much I love pumpkin bread pudding with home made caramel sauce? Bobby Flay is a genius.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies *



Hey, St. L! I guess everybody else is shopping or traveling. 

Or cleaning.

Or killing video game enemies.

Or feeding ducks. Hi, Donald!

Or.... (fill in your activity here)


----------



## donaldduck352

Tinker-tude said:


> Or feeding ducks. Hi, Donald!



 *

Hope everyone had a great Turkey Day.I for one will not eat another piece of turkey for months.Totally burned out on it now!!*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Turkey Day.I for one will not eat another piece of turkey for months.Totally burned out on it now!!*


*Same for me *


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!

Hope Thanksgiving was relaxing and Black Friday profitable!


----------



## schumigirl

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.....we had a Turkey dinner in honor........but on a much smaller scale.

Our big Turkey day is Christmas Lunch/Dinner....depending on when you eat.........some eat early.....some eat late.


I made fudge today......we all ate too much of it....Vicki....if you`re reading this I need some of your willpower  

Less than a month to go till Christmas 

But on a plus point......got Royal Pacific booked for next year 11th till 28th July   

So flights....hotel.....and car booked........We`re getting there


----------



## Tinker-tude

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hope Thanksgiving was relaxing and Black Friday profitable!




Hope the back is healing well! And the hand. Good luck back at school this week.





schumigirl said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.....we had a Turkey dinner in honor........but on a much smaller scale.
> 
> Our big Turkey day is Christmas Lunch/Dinner....depending on when you eat.........some eat early.....some eat late.
> 
> 
> I made fudge today......we all ate too much of it....Vicki....if you`re reading this I need some of your willpower
> 
> Less than a month to go till Christmas
> 
> But on a plus point......got Royal Pacific booked for next year 11th till 28th July
> 
> So flights....hotel.....and car booked........We`re getting there





Carole, you're awesome.  I can't decide if I want to do turkey again on Christmas or a ham. I love them both. Maybe I'll stuff a turkey with ham. 

Trip plans sound wonderful. And now I'm craving fudge. Sounds like it's time for some fraction education in the kitchen with Jared. Yes, he needs to work on that (she says to herself nodding, wiping away the drool).


----------



## RAPstar

OMG!! We, but more importantly I, got an amazing review for our show!!

http://www.theaterjones.com/reviews/20111119143103/2011-11-28/Garland-Civic-Theatre/Hairspray


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> OMG!! We, but more importantly I, got an amazing review for our show!!
> 
> http://www.theaterjones.com/reviews/20111119143103/2011-11-28/Garland-Civic-Theatre/Hairspray


*Congrats *


----------



## KStarfish82

Tinker-tude said:


> Hope the back is healing well! And the hand. Good luck back at school this week.



Thanks!  I actually was at the Doctor today for a follow up and I seem to be healing well.  But they are recommending physical therapy...which I'm not sure if I'm going to do it.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Brit_Jude

Just thought I would jump on and say hi especially to Mac.  Thanks for responding to my post and remebering me 

Yes we are headed to FL over the holidays, going to spend Christmas with the in-laws in Northport (between Sarasota and Ft. Myers) then head over to Orlando for New Years.  Was going to spend New Years at Universal but got out voted by Hubby and Stepson (hey he's been a straight 'A' student all year so he got to choose as a reward) plus on-site at UO was already booked by the time we made up our minds to stay (we've become Universal on-site snobs ) so we will be staying over at the other place.  

Yes it will be crowded but it won't be cold and snowing!

Anyway our Neice wants to ride FJ sometime while we are all down there and we are trying to plan that in somewhere, however her Mother is not really interested in a super early morning and we are trying to persuade her that being at the gate before opening is essential.   

Hope everyone had a good time over Thanksgiving.


----------



## macraven

Brit_Jude said:


> Just thought I would jump on and say hi especially to Mac.  Thanks for responding to my post and remebering me
> 
> Yes we are headed to FL over the holidays, going to spend Christmas with the in-laws in Northport (between Sarasota and Ft. Myers) then head over to Orlando for New Years.  Was going to spend New Years at Universal but got out voted by Hubby and Stepson (hey he's been a straight 'A' student all year so he got to choose as a reward) plus on-site at UO was already booked by the time we made up our minds to stay (we've become Universal on-site snobs ) so we will be staying over at the other place.
> 
> Yes it will be crowded but it won't be cold and snowing!
> 
> Anyway our Neice wants to ride FJ sometime while we are all down there and we are trying to plan that in somewhere, however her Mother is not really interested in a super early morning and we are trying to persuade her that being at the gate before opening is essential.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good time over Thanksgiving.



so good to see youse here!!

i hope the weather is great for you.

hit universal whenever you can.
i am just like you.
i only stay on site there.


i assume i will be wearing hats, gloves, boots and heavy coat shoveling the snow when you are in florida........


----------



## ky07

*Youngest Ds is driving me crazy cause one minuet he doesn't want to go with us agian this coming trip to Orlando and now wants to go if I promise not to go into poseidon's fury  but maybe Dw will be happy cause she says he is growing up so fast *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hi all ... hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving ... we had a good Thursday 

Been busy helping a friend with booking airfare and hotel for their cruise in February.  It's not a Disney cruise, but it looks like I've got them talked into staying on-site at Disney the day before their cruise and the day they disembark from the cruise before heading home.  Funny thing is, whoever booked their cruise, didn't book transfers to the port for them.  Does anyone know if they can still do that through Carnival Cruise Lines?


----------



## Mikkimús

Hi from a lurker
whats on my mind, should be exams... hmmmm
1 chapter done only 17 to go
it freezing outside probably around 10° Farenheit(had to google celcius to farenheit to find that out), what i would give to be in Florida right now? definitely my psycology book that im supost to be reading right now.

Just want to plan the trip that my brother has promissed to go on with me to Universal, stay on site for 5 days that will be awsome and not until 2013 i think but one can dream.

well back to stuDYING, probably post more if i wont go crazy cuz of reading


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;43370901 said:
			
		

> Hi from a lurker
> whats on my mind, should be exams... hmmmm
> 1 chapter done only 17 to go
> it freezing outside probably around 10° Farenheit(had to google celcius to farenheit to find that out), what i would give to be in Florida right now? definitely my psycology book that im supost to be reading right now.
> 
> Just want to plan the trip that my brother has promissed to go on with me to Universal, stay on site for 5 days that will be awsome and not until 2013 i think but one can dream.
> 
> well back to stuDYING, probably post more if i wont go crazy cuz of reading









to Miss Iceland

aka 

Mikkimús

this is the best place to be and yak instead of studying.....
maybe you could pay a friend to do the chapters for youse......

come on back and join in when you are taking a study break from the books.


we love having new homies here!


if it makes you feel any better, i hate cold weather too.
i'm north of chicago illinois and south of milwaukee wisconsin.
this means it gets extremely cold here as milwaukee is much colder thatn chgo.....


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;43370901 said:
			
		

> Hi from a lurker
> whats on my mind, should be exams... hmmmm
> 1 chapter done only 17 to go
> it freezing outside probably around 10° Farenheit(had to google celcius to farenheit to find that out), what i would give to be in Florida right now? definitely my psycology book that im supost to be reading right now.
> 
> Just want to plan the trip that my brother has promissed to go on with me to Universal, stay on site for 5 days that will be awsome and not until 2013 i think but one can dream.
> 
> well back to stuDYING, probably post more if i wont go crazy cuz of reading




Hello and welcome Mikkimus..........That is cold isn`t it!!!!

We in the North of England feel the Icelandic chill when the wind comes from there......I don`t like cold....but nice to have you here with us. 



macraven said:


> if it makes you feel any better, i hate cold weather too.
> i'm north of chicago illinois and south of milwaukee wisconsin.
> this means it gets extremely cold here as milwaukee is much colder thatn chgo.....



I have seen that area in the news reports on a few occasions when you get it bad.....you can almost feel the cold from the pictures.......I`m better in warm places 

Happy St Andrews day to all fellow Scots........we don`t really celebrate it by doing anything but I`ll have some Scottish Shortbread in anycase 

December tomorrow......Advent Calendar time......Well for DS......he has 3 lindt ones....yes he`s 17....

But chocolate is ageless


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh my lord has my life exploded this semester! Many of you I have not seen in hm... 5 months? That would be because the anniversary trip was CANCELLED due to well... not being together anymore. No worries, was for the best. NOW, my mother and sister are wanting to go to Disney/Universal the weekend after next. We have a condo rented in Kissamee as their main objective is Disney and we will be traveling over to IOA/Blue Man group on Monday Dec 12. Now we're trying to get this trip together and... well time is obviously not on our side. I know it will be fun regardless. 

On the other hand school has been CRAZY this semester (another reason I havent been here much.) First semester has an official Business School Student and lets just say I'm not in core classes anymore! One more day of classes and this semester is almost over though! One more day of class tomorrow with a presentation and 2 papers due then comes FINALS week! dun dun dun... After my last final on friday I hop in the car and am ORLANDO bound! 

Oh disboards.... I've missed you!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Mikkimús;43370901 said:
			
		

> Hi from a lurker
> whats on my mind, should be exams... hmmmm
> 1 chapter done only 17 to go
> it freezing outside probably around 10° Farenheit(had to google celcius to farenheit to find that out), what i would give to be in Florida right now? definitely my psycology book that im supost to be reading right now.
> 
> Just want to plan the trip that my brother has promissed to go on with me to Universal, stay on site for 5 days that will be awsome and not until 2013 i think but one can dream.
> 
> well back to stuDYING, probably post more if i wont go crazy cuz of reading




Welcome, Icy Friend! And I thought I was feeling cold tonight.... It's 20 F here, which is rather low for Mississippi, but nothing like Iceland of Chicago EVER get this time of year. Sorry school is giving you headaches and stress. They want to make sure you EARN that degree. 





schumigirl said:


> Happy St Andrews day to all fellow Scots........we don`t really celebrate it by doing anything but I`ll have some Scottish Shortbread in anycase
> 
> December tomorrow......Advent Calendar time......Well for DS......he has 3 lindt ones....yes he`s 17....
> 
> But chocolate is ageless





It was St. Andrew's Day? If I'd known, I would have put on my kilt and tam.... Can I pretend like it's still happening all day Thursday? I need to put that on my calendar for next year. I can stay warm doing the Highland Fling and Sword Dance.  I don't have real swords, so I'll use big bananas.






tinydancer09 said:


> Oh my lord has my life exploded this semester! Many of you I have not seen in hm... 5 months? That would be because the anniversary trip was CANCELLED due to well... not being together anymore. No worries, was for the best. NOW, my mother and sister are wanting to go to Disney/Universal the weekend after next. We have a condo rented in Kissamee as their main objective is Disney and we will be traveling over to IOA/Blue Man group on Monday Dec 12. Now we're trying to get this trip together and... well time is obviously not on our side. I know it will be fun regardless.
> 
> On the other hand school has been CRAZY this semester (another reason I havent been here much.) First semester has an official Business School Student and lets just say I'm not in core classes anymore! One more day of classes and this semester is almost over though! One more day of class tomorrow with a presentation and 2 papers due then comes FINALS week! dun dun dun... After my last final on friday I hop in the car and am ORLANDO bound!
> 
> Oh disboards.... I've missed you!




Sounds like a trip is just what you need right about now. I'm green, I tell ya, green with envy. 

Best wishes and mummy dust for your finals.  I know it will be great to have that stress off of your mind. And what a way to celebrate! Happy trails!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh my lord has my life exploded this semester! Many of you I have not seen in hm... 5 months? That would be because the anniversary trip was CANCELLED due to well... not being together anymore. No worries, was for the best. NOW, my mother and sister are wanting to go to Disney/Universal the weekend after next. We have a condo rented in Kissamee as their main objective is Disney and we will be traveling over to IOA/Blue Man group on Monday Dec 12. Now we're trying to get this trip together and... well time is obviously not on our side. I know it will be fun regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh disboards.... I've missed you!



welcome back tiny one.
i saw your question about BMG seats in another forum.
the one that answered your question i thought was off base.

i have been to bmg a couple of times.
first time i sat in row 6 in the middle.
you know, the section you get the plastic ponchos.

never again would i pay money for that close in the middle.
at the end the toilet paper/ streamers are passed from the back to the front rows.  everyone just passes the rolls of paper to the ones in front of them until it reaches the front rows.
well, by sitting up close, you don't get the full fun of it.
so many just wrap themselves up in it from the way back of the auditorium.

i thought the side seats on the left were good.
if you sit near the aisle towards the center, you will enjoy it.

you can get more interaction from them in that section when they come into the audience.

you can go to bmg website and see where your seats are located.

good to hear you are becoming edumacated in skool.
hope you have a grand time at universal on your trip!


btw, since you have dumped the ex, you'll have more fun with mom on this trip





oh carole, i forgot the special st andrews day.
shame on me..


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi all ... hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving ... we had a good Thursday
> 
> Been busy helping a friend with booking airfare and hotel for their cruise in February.  It's not a Disney cruise, but it looks like I've got them talked into staying on-site at Disney the day before their cruise and the day they disembark from the cruise before heading home.  Funny thing is, whoever booked their cruise, didn't book transfers to the port for them.  Does anyone know if they can still do that through Carnival Cruise Lines?



Yes they can.  They need to book it through their MY RESERVATIONS page on Carnival.  Note that they only transfer you from the airport to the port and back so they will have to make arrangements to get to and from their Disney hotel on their own.

http://www.carnival.com/cms/fun/Airport_and_Pier_Transfers/orlando.aspx


----------



## coastermom

Hello all ... Been working full time and making  Christmas balls for my sons school these past few months .. Planning a trip in Jan or Feb for two adults ... which do you think is better Orlando or Las Vegas ?? It is a 20th anniversary for us so I want to do something nice !! Any suggestions we only have time when school is off or from the 12th till the 16 of Jan !! Any help please !!


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Hello all ... Been working full time and making  Christmas balls for my sons school these past few months .. Planning a trip in Jan or Feb for two adults ... which do you think is better Orlando or Las Vegas ?? It is a 20th anniversary for us so I want to do something nice !! Any suggestions we only have time when school is off or from the 12th till the 16 of Jan !! Any help please !!



universal orlando of course.
that's my vote!


----------



## minniejack

quick drive by:

DD got into Wake Forest University in North Carollina!!!! She got the letter Friday...so exciting

In the meantime, if you all remember the stupid chicken thing where the house had the protein smoke stench, then the first renovators tore up my house and flooded my basement.  Add to 2011, not one but 2 baths going kappooey on the same weekend. Then add  DS getting his license then wrecking 3 weeks later.

I'm surprised I'm still standing...

I cancelled Uni at Christmas to pay for it all.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, reading thru last few weeks, lots going on here.   I was down with fluke thing myself in hospital the week before thanksgiving, but have muddled thru:   family invasion, BF & cyber monday..a .gal's gotta do what she gotta do kwim?



coastermom said:


> Hello all ... Been working full time and making  Christmas balls for my sons school these past few months .. Planning a trip in Jan or *Feb for two adults ... which do you think is better Orlando or Las Vegas ?? It is a 20th anniversary for us so I want to do something nice !!* Any suggestions we only have time when school is off or from the 12th till the 16 of Jan !! Any help please !!


 
I vote for vegas.  If you pick a non-convention week the hotels are dirt cheap.  the mr & I will (hopefully, if he ever gets ok for his vacation time next year) be in vegas for superbowl weekend & to celebrate our anniversary for 4 nights, then hopping on short flight to DL for a few days.  Best of both worlds, we added an overnight @ Grand Canyon a few years ago and it was just too much but it's easy to do DL & Vegas in a week imo.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> quick drive by:
> 
> DD got into Wake Forest University in North Carollina!!!! She got the letter Friday...so exciting
> 
> In the meantime, if you all remember the stupid chicken thing where the house had the protein smoke stench, then the first renovators tore up my house and flooded my basement.  Add to 2011, not one but 2 baths going kappooey on the same weekend. Then add  DS getting his license then wrecking 3 weeks later.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm still standing...
> 
> I cancelled Uni at Christmas to pay for it all.


----------



## macraven

keisha, glad you made it back 'home'.



you are our traveling homie....


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> keisha, glad you made it back 'home'.
> 
> 
> 
> you are our traveling homie....


 
more like a wayward son

i feel so outta 'da loop re disboard stuff probably missed at least 3 different travel promos lol


----------



## macraven

_oh no, not you!_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

OK, this just sucks big time ... 

was posted on the Universal FB Page 



> *Universal Orlando Resort*
> Hey fans, we want you to be the first to know JAWS! and the Amity area will officially close on January 2 to make room for an exciting, NEW, experience were planning for you.
> 
> We know you love JAWS! and we do too. It has been an amazing attraction and after terrorizing the waters of Amity here at Universal Orlando for 20 years, its a VERY important part of our history. So, weve got a couple things planned to ensure we always remember and honor it. We know its hard to say goodbye, but we cant express how EXCITED we are about the new, innovative & amazing experience were going to be bringing you.



And then this was in my email


----------



## Mad Hattered

There is already a thread on that, Bonny.  It bums me out big time!!  Giving a month's notice is rude as hell.  I hope to God it's not that Transformers crap.


----------



## macraven

losing jaws is not going to make me cry.

the last two times i went on a private tour, i took a pass on doing jaws.

same script, same everything.

i am thrilled the carnival type of games will be leaving from that area.
that game area never appealed to me.
except for the Nathan's hot dog place......


i'm also tired of fear factor, but i doubt that place will leave.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> There is already a thread on that, Bonny.  It bums me out big time!!  Giving a month's notice is rude as hell.  I hope to God it's not that Transformers crap.



i second that about transformers being the replacement.
i think they should put in a pole with dancers instead.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i second that about transformers being the replacement.
> i think they should put in a pole with dancers instead.



I wear one of my two JAWS shirts at least once a week and have a JAWS keychain with all my keys on it.  I've been a fan since the day the film came out.  I remember my dad taking me to the drive-in to see it in 1975.  I've been a hardcore fan ever since.

If they put Transformers there I am going to be really pissed.  Pretty soon they are going to have to change the name of the park to Simulator Land.

But hey.....stippers would ease the pain.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i second that about transformers being the replacement.
> *i think they should put in a pole with dancers instead*.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> I wear one of my two JAWS shirts at least once a week and have a JAWS keychain with all my keys on it.  I've been a fan since the day the film came out.  I remember my dad taking me to the drive-in to see it in 1975.  I've been a hardcore fan ever since.
> 
> If they put Transformers there I am going to be really pissed.  Pretty soon they are going to have to change the name of the park to Simulator Land.
> 
> But hey.....stippers would ease the pain.




i absolutely love the Jaws movies!!

the ride at the studios, i guess i am just tired of it.
no changes in scripts, one change a few years back in the enclosed boat area with the water barrels and that is about it for progress in the set up.

i didn't tire of the of the houses and sets on the surrounding land around the water though.  
very pretty area.  
very realistic.


hopefully, they will leave Jaws up where he is now hanging from the pole..
and if they don't, let the girls/men dance around it with very little clothing on..........



the last 3 years that i did the private RIP night tour, i took a pass at riding Jaws at night.  
some rides i outgrew but i know there are many fans out there who are outraged over the closing of Jaws ride.

i'm also tired of the animal actor show.
same script, same acts ............

i'm not wishful thinking that the transformers will be coming to town when Jaws finishes up....
if that would happen, i'll be at the pole.




come to the studios when i do my pole dance....


ky07 said:


>


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i absolutely love the Jaws movies!!
> 
> the ride at the studios, i guess i am just tired of it.
> no changes in scripts, one change a few years back in the enclosed boat area with the water barrels and that is about it for progress in the set up.




Unless of course you rode it when they blew the shark up.  It's been changed more than once.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

HiHo board neighbors! Popped over to catch up and tell everyone I hope they had a fantastic turkey day!

Our family is going to miss Jaws, we loved that ride and have some fun memories about it, BUT.... we also know US/IOA won't let us down and can't wait to see what's up their sleeve.

To everyone who's has birthdays and anniversaries... MUCH LOVE!!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everyone 

I too am sad to see Jaws go...but excited to see what they will replace it with...hopefully no Transformers (although I would probably pay to see mac do her pole dance)  I'm glad we will get to celebrate the closing with one last ride as Jan 2 is the final day of our trip.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> HiHo board neighbors! Popped over to catch up and tell everyone I hope they had a fantastic turkey day!
> 
> Our family is going to miss Jaws, we loved that ride and have some fun memories about it, BUT.... we also know US/IOA won't let us down and can't wait to see what's up their sleeve.
> 
> To everyone who's has birthdays and anniversaries... MUCH LOVE!!!



i figured we would be hearing from "sharky" when the jaws story broke.

she does love her Jaws.....

_and i'm so happy she has kept her 'shark' pic in her siggie..._


----------



## macraven

vicky, since i have only lost ten pounds so far on my diet, i'll keep my clothes on while at the pole.

_but once i lose the rest of the fat on this diet, i will then be the stripper......_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> i figured we would be hearing from "sharky" when the jaws story broke.
> 
> she does love her Jaws.....
> 
> _and i'm so happy she has kept her 'shark' pic in her siggie..._



Are you kidding! that little shark is here to stay


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  

Can you believe it is only 3 weeks until Christmas!  (and my trip to Florida )


----------



## macraven

only 3 more weeks to christmas??????


i'm still recooperating from halloween....


how was last week back at school and on the job?
hoping it went smooth for youse...


in case youse didn't know it,
you're going at a real busy time to the motherland..........


----------



## RAPstar

One more weekend of my show and then its finally over!!! Hi all! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## macraven

are you gonna be sad when the show is over?




what will you do with all your free time then?


----------



## keishashadow

pics from Oct Orlando trip: WDW, MNSSHP, Sea World, Discovery Cove, Universal & HHN 2 nights & RIP one and we fit it in 8 days, despite me getting an intestinal bug that had me in bed several evenings by 6 pm.

Mac & me @ MK, after *we* wiped out the 40th anniversary merchandise!







only TS meal we ate @ WDW since i got sick, glad we didn't do the DP this trip





after untold MNSSHP finally got our pic taken w/7 Dwarfs...it came out blurry


----------



## donaldduck352

*Great pics keisha..

Funny thing,Mr keisha and you look like the dwarfs!!*


----------



## keishashadow

dup post sorry


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> pics from Oct Orlando trip: WDW, MNSSHP, Sea World, Discovery Cove, Universal & HHN 2 nights & RIP one and we fit it in 8 days, despite me getting an intestinal bug that had me in bed several evenings by 6 pm.
> 
> Mac & me @ MK, after *we* wiped out the 40th anniversary merchandise!



guessing i broke the camera lens since it's not showing up...........


that's a sweet pic of you and Mr Keisha.

the dwarves and youse too also cute!


----------



## keishashadow

Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress is a lovely true deluxe resort that i was lucky enough to snag on priceline. Hyatt even permitted me to link my rewards # to the reservation and we were upgraded to room w/a view & 2 balconies. Could've had the downtown disney view but there were scaffolds for painting so we opted for city and MK (far away) view 
balcony view #1









balcony view #2







#2 of which i was able to lay in bed & watch MK fireworks when i was sick




lots to do, nice pools





we even took a 7 mile bike ride to cypress swamp


----------



## keishashadow

Hi hoooooooo

my fav scareactor @ HHN











view out our window @ PBH, looking into it at night walking back from boat launch was glad i closed the curtain when i got dressed earlier







have no idea where this takenanybody know? HP maybe?


----------



## keishashadow

he who rocked out a rising star!











nwa ha ha





the end



_CSW_


----------



## RAPstar

Yay!! I had such a great time with everyone at HHN this year! Thanks for bring back some memories, Janet!!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> are you gonna be sad when the show is over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what will you do with all your free time then?



I won't be sad, and I'll hopefully be able to finish Epic Mickey with my free time.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> only 3 more weeks to christmas??????
> 
> 
> i'm still recooperating from halloween....
> 
> 
> how was last week back at school and on the job?
> hoping it went smooth for youse...
> 
> 
> in case youse didn't know it,
> you're going at a real busy time to the motherland..........



Being back is going well, but its tiring.  Started physical therapy last week...that's going well, but I wish they would have me do some more challenging tasks.

Good thing I won't be rushing on rides this vacay with my back and all...just have to chill out on a lounge and float around a lazy river...


----------



## Tinker-tude

My fabulous, brilliant husband just finished his degree in Software Engineering with a 4.0 GPA! 


I'm so proud of him.  

I got him a big remote control helicopter for his end-of-school present. He loves it!





minniejack said:


> quick drive by:
> 
> DD got into Wake Forest University in North Carollina!!!! She got the letter Friday...so exciting
> 
> In the meantime, if you all remember the stupid chicken thing where the house had the protein smoke stench, then the first renovators tore up my house and flooded my basement.  Add to 2011, not one but 2 baths going kappooey on the same weekend. Then add  DS getting his license then wrecking 3 weeks later.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm still standing...
> 
> I cancelled Uni at Christmas to pay for it all.




Okay, you win the worst 2011 award.  I knew it was one challenge after another, but when you lay it all out in one paragraph, I feel overwhelmed with you.... (((((HUGS))))) 2012 WILL BE BETTER!!!!!





macraven said:


> i think they should put in a pole with dancers instead.





macraven said:


> if that would happen, i'll be at the pole.
> 
> come to the studios when i do my pole dance....





I can see it now - with Janet and Andy!  
"Hi, folks. This is a _different_ kind of family park." 





KStarfish82 said:


> Being back is going well, but its tiring.  Started physical therapy last week...that's going well, but I wish they would have me do some more challenging tasks.
> 
> Good thing I won't be rushing on rides this vacay with my back and all...just have to chill out on a lounge and float around a lazy river...




I'm glad they aren't pushing you too hard. My friend and I both ended up with bad setbacks when our therapists pushed us too hard with shoulder problems. He needs surgery for the third time. I was lucky - just a few extra weeks of numbness, constant burning pain, and more limited movement. Apparently, when we were screaming, "STOP!!!!!!!!!" they just thought we were being wimps. Trust your gentle therapist with your fragile broken bones and have fun relaxing at DW. 


Janet, love the pics! You and DH look so cute together in your costumes, and I'm jealous you got to hang out with Mac and Andy the Star. Maybe in a few years we'll time our year right and meet up with all the Homies. 

2012 has us there in November for the Rhodesian Ridgeback National Specialty Show. Anyone else planning to be there the week before Turkey Day?


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

thanks tinker to the mr, he's smrt.  one of my buds is a software engineer.  she's tried to explain to me what she actually does, waaay over my head lol

i've never done a pole, being shy and all, but i'd be happy to take homie pics for posterity


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Great pics Janet, it looks like you all had a blast...maybe next year I can join everyone for HHN...I have my fingers crossed...if I can pay off my credit cards by then.

Congrats to your hubby tink, that's awesome.  I can barely figure out how to post pics on my computer and I'm in awe of anyone who understands programming.

KStarfish, glad to hear you're on the mend...just sip on adult beverages by the pool and have fun.

I just paid for my NYE tickets to CityWalk so now there's no going back   $325 for three tickets...nonrefundable.   I ordered the tickets early because I thought that Universal would mail them, but I had to print at home.  I guess they save $ that way but...  call me old fashioned, I like real tickets.  I also ordered two of the new gift cards for the kids so I can put that under the tree for Christmas.  

I'm working the late shift tonight so I'm off to get ready.

Have a great day homies


----------



## macraven

vicki, i know you will have fun at city walk.

i hear it is a blast!



keisha, you have the smartest hubby.
after all, he picked the perfect bride....




tink tude, CONGRATS to your hubby on earning his degree.
does this mean he now is no longer going to be on dish duty at your house?


go out and celebrate this big event.
it only happens once in a lifetime.


----------



## coastermom

Ok so we were planning a trip to either WDW or USF in January for our anniversary ... after USF announced the closing of Jaws Hubby says he never wants to go back to USF again !! 

Now I dont want to go back to WDW I was just there in Aug . So we are looking into Vegas now !! Anyone have a great hotel to stay in ... CLEAN is the most important !! We really want a nice place after all it is for our 20th anniversary !! Any help is great guys !! 

I am exhausted between working everyday with a very diffucult child at school then coming home to my own and dealing with Christmas I really need this trip !! LOL


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all..*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy all..*


*Howdy partner *


----------



## donaldduck352

coastermom said:


> Ok so we were planning a trip to either WDW or USF in January for our anniversary ... after USF announced the closing of Jaws Hubby says he never wants to go back to USF again !!
> 
> Now I dont want to go back to WDW I was just there in Aug . So we are looking into Vegas now !! Anyone have a great hotel to stay in ... CLEAN is the most important !! We really want a nice place after all it is for our 20th anniversary !! Any help is great guys !!
> 
> I am exhausted between working everyday with a very diffucult child at school then coming home to my own and dealing with Christmas I really need this trip !! LOL



*My old boss stayed at the 4queens during a pool tournament afew yrs back and raved about how clean and cheap it was.
Here is the site:*http://www.i4vegas.com/four-queens/


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Howdy partner *



*How ya'll been homie?*


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Ok so we were planning a trip to either WDW or USF in January for our anniversary ... after USF announced the closing of Jaws Hubby says he never wants to go back to USF again !!
> 
> Now I dont want to go back to WDW I was just there in Aug . So we are looking into Vegas now !! Anyone have a great hotel to stay in ... CLEAN is the most important !! We really want a nice place after all it is for our 20th anniversary !! Any help is great guys !!
> 
> I am exhausted between working everyday with a very diffucult child at school then coming home to my own and dealing with Christmas I really need this trip !! LOL



that is something that doesn't make sense to me.
i just don't get it.


a person refuses to go to a theme park because a ride closed????


i mean, how many times can you do that ride...
do you get on it and off and on again the entire day.
and only do that one ride for park opening to closing??
are you going to a park to just only ride one ride the entire day or trip?

i read a thread where peeps were saying they will never return to disney due to the change of an attraction.
then i read on the uo side, peeps wanting to do a petition for jaws.

with jaws closing, new stuff will come.
i'm sure you heard what that new stuff will be.

i for one will not say i will stay away from UO due to parry hotter blooming at the studios..
i'll do it and will find it fun.


you have options on your next trip
sounds like you will do the anniversary trip in vegas.
glad that you have a choice you both want to do.

can't help you on vegas as i have not been there.
if you contact a travel agent, i'm sure you'll get loads of brochures and ideas.

that is what i did prior to planning my first orlando trips.
i worked with a travel agent and then planned my own trip.

just think of all the fun you will have planning your trip out west!


----------



## donaldduck352

_DW demands that I post this picture here.She calls it The Irish and The Hound_[/B]






*Her name is Mia(like momma mia).8yr old golden-pit mix.She just got back from the vet that day and would not leave my side for hrs.She only wieghs 80LBS*


----------



## macraven

the 'irish and the hound' are both pretty.....



love your new dog.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> the 'irish and the hound' are both pretty.....
> 
> 
> 
> love your new dog.



*Not new.We had her since a pup.*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Not new.We had her since a pup.*



well, she's still pretty.

i don't remember if i have seen her pic before.

but i have seen you before.


----------



## KStarfish82

Tinker - sounds like you had more of a personal trainer than a physical therapist!


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> thanks tinker to the mr, he's smrt.  one of my buds is a software engineer.  she's tried to explain to me what she actually does, waaay over my head lol
> 
> i've never done a pole, being shy and all, but i'd be happy to take homie pics for posterity




But Janet, the pole dance needs you! How about if you stand closeby and play a tambourine all sexy-like?

Thanks from DH! My DH is so super smart he started advanced programming when he was 12. That was back in the day when all home computers had to be BUILT, not taken out of the box and plugged in. He does industrial automation now and just needed the diploma to have one. The coolest thing about him is his humility. I have to brag for him because he never will. 





tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Congrats to your hubby tink, that's awesome.  I can barely figure out how to post pics on my computer and I'm in awe of anyone who understands programming.




Thanks, Tink! I'm right there with you. Technology and I don't really get along very well. DH walks into a room and things just fix themselves.




> I just paid for my NYE tickets to CityWalk so now there's no going back   $325 for three tickets...nonrefundable.   I ordered the tickets early because I thought that Universal would mail them, but I had to print at home.  I guess they save $ that way but...  call me old fashioned, I like real tickets.  I also ordered two of the new gift cards for the kids so I can put that under the tree for Christmas.




That's how they do all of their pre-paid stuff now. We even had to print a form off for our Blue Man Group tickets.





macraven said:


> tink tude, CONGRATS to your hubby on earning his degree.
> does this mean he now is no longer going to be on dish duty at your house?
> 
> 
> go out and celebrate this big event.
> it only happens once in a lifetime.





Actually, I was always on dish duty so he'd have time to work full-time and do school work full-time after he got home from work. We've both REALLY been looking forward to the end of his classes! We had our own little party and are planning a dinner out with a good friend. Sushi and Thai food! 

You're invited, if you want to drive on down. Or fly. Columbus takes little tiny commuter jets in their airport. 





donaldduck352 said:


> _DW demands that I post this picture here.She calls it The Irish and The Hound_[/B]
> 
> *Her name is Mia(like momma mia).8yr old golden-pit mix.She just got back from the vet that day and would not leave my side for hrs.She only wieghs 80LBS*


*


Oh, sweet Mia! You know I'm a sucker for the pups.




KStarfish82 said:



			Tinker - sounds like you had more of a personal trainer than a physical therapist!    

Click to expand...



I think it's just our podunk town. We have 6-7 different therapy clinics, and I keep hearing bad things about all of them. My friend and I didn't have the same therapist or go at the same times, but we had the same experience. Medicine here is a joke.*


----------



## keishashadow

tink - hmmm, i could channel stevie nicksthen DH would think me perfect lol.  when i was researching our trip, found out they routinely offer pole dancing classes in vegas hotels.

after seeing that pic my ma would declare donald *a good son of the sod*, high compliment for the irish among us.  Pooch is sweet but I ask where's the pint?

mac raises a valid point re one attraction not 'making' a park.  I'm not a fan of it but change usually does keeps things fresh.  It will drive attendance up, increase revenue and result in bigger and better things in the parks as long as comcast continues to reinvest their recent deluge of profits.


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *How ya'll been homie?*


*Been hanging in there homie *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Greetings and salutations from the Great White North 

What's new in everyone's neck of the woods?? ... still haven't started my Christmas shopping yet   not sure what I'm waiting for 

Hubby and I are discussing adopting another dog ... a friend who breeds Siberian Huskies contacted us about one of her pups.  She knows we recently said goodbye to 2 of our fur kids and they've discovered this puppy (who is 6 months old) has cataracts beginning to form in his eye. Since cataracts are a hereditary defect in the Siberian Husky he won't be allowed to be used in a breeding program and therefore she wants to place him in a good home as a loving pet/companion.  We were very flattered that she thought of us as her Huskies are world renowned champions.  

There are pros and cons for us adopting him:
1) our remaining shepherd (who is 10 now) seems lost without another dog around, however she definitely enjoys the attention she is getting as being the only dog.
2) my Mom, who just turned 79, takes care the the critters for us when we're away ... When we had all 3 dogs, it was a little much for her (keeping in mind Strider was a larger than average Shepherd, and Bailey had her old age ailments)
3) we now have 1 cat and 2 kittens (well they're really small cats now LOL) - they get along fine with Dawnie our remaining shepherd, but how will they get along with the new addition?  
4) because this pup has the same coloring as my Bailey, would it be to painful for me?  Just so you can see what I mean - here are pictures of the pup Tanner (on the left) and Bailey (on the right)









Tanner is a gorgeous dog, and we really don't have any reservations about his cataracts (juvenile cataracts are different than old age cataracts), I guess I'm just not sure   I'm confuzzled


----------



## coastermom

macraven said:


> that is something that doesn't make sense to me.
> i just don't get it.
> 
> 
> a person refuses to go to a theme park because a ride closed????
> 
> 
> i mean, how many times can you do that ride...
> do you get on it and off and on again the entire day.
> and only do that one ride for park opening to closing??
> are you going to a park to just only ride one ride the entire day or trip?
> 
> i read a thread where peeps were saying they will never return to disney due to the change of an attraction.
> then i read on the uo side, peeps wanting to do a petition for jaws.
> 
> with jaws closing, new stuff will come.
> i'm sure you heard what that new stuff will be.
> 
> i for one will not say i will stay away from UO due to parry hotter blooming at the studios..
> i'll do it and will find it fun.
> 
> 
> you have options on your next trip
> sounds like you will do the anniversary trip in vegas.
> glad that you have a choice you both want to do.
> 
> can't help you on vegas as i have not been there.
> if you contact a travel agent, i'm sure you'll get loads of brochures and ideas.
> 
> that is what i did prior to planning my first orlando trips.
> i worked with a travel agent and then planned my own trip.
> 
> just think of all the fun you will have planning your trip out west!



HE is over reacting right now !! I am sure we will be back but JAWS has always been his favorite movie and ride since forever !! It saddens him that they are closing it and I see his point last trip we were there we waited 30 min to ride with the EXPRESS !! the line was always long and the ride was always packed with visitors .. He doesnt understand the need for a "new and exciting ride" when visitors enjoyed the old Guess it goes with the old saying sometimes you dont fix what aint broke !! LOL 

Yeah Vegas it is .. I wanted WDW but not going to happen !! LOL


----------



## Mad Hattered

coastermom said:


> HE is over reacting right now !! I am sure we will be back but JAWS has always been his favorite movie and ride since forever !! It saddens him that they are closing it and I see his point last trip we were there we waited 30 min to ride with the EXPRESS !! the line was always long and the ride was always packed with visitors .. He doesnt understand the need for a "new and exciting ride" when visitors enjoyed the old Guess it goes with the old saying sometimes you dont fix what aint broke !! LOL



Tell your DH that I feel the EXACT same way as he does and completely agree with his way of thinking right now.  I've been a HUGE fan since seeing it at the drive in with my parents in 1975.  This was my Halloween costume in 1976






I'm not even a Potter fan (the wife is a big one) so I could really give a rat's *** about an addition.  It too will pass and then they will have a giant castle and London set to work with.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Greetings and salutations from the Great White North
> 
> What's new in everyone's neck of the woods?? ... still haven't started my Christmas shopping yet   not sure what I'm waiting for
> 
> Hubby and I are discussing adopting another dog ... a friend who breeds Siberian Huskies contacted us about one of her pups.  She knows we recently said goodbye to 2 of our fur kids and they've discovered this puppy (who is 6 months old) has cataracts beginning to form in his eye. Since cataracts are a hereditary defect in the Siberian Husky he won't be allowed to be used in a breeding program and therefore she wants to place him in a good home as a loving pet/companion.  We were very flattered that she thought of us as her Huskies are world renowned champions.
> 
> There are pros and cons for us adopting him:
> 1) our remaining shepherd (who is 10 now) seems lost without another dog around, however she definitely enjoys the attention she is getting as being the only dog.
> 2) my Mom, who just turned 79, takes care the the critters for us when we're away ... When we had all 3 dogs, it was a little much for her (keeping in mind Strider was a larger than average Shepherd, and Bailey had her old age ailments)
> 3) we now have 1 cat and 2 kittens (well they're really small cats now LOL) - they get along fine with Dawnie our remaining shepherd, but how will they get along with the new addition?
> 4) because this pup has the same coloring as my Bailey, would it be to painful for me?  Just so you can see what I mean - here are pictures of the pup Tanner (on the left) and Bailey (on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanner is a gorgeous dog, and we really don't have any reservations about his cataracts (juvenile cataracts are different than old age cataracts), I guess I'm just not sure   I'm confuzzled



I'd say go for it, but I'm not know for my sound advice. But every pup needs a good home. 


So.......it looks like due to Frank's work......I'll be moving to Orlando.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Greetings and salutations from the Great White North
> 
> What's new in everyone's neck of the woods?? ... still haven't started my Christmas shopping yet   not sure what I'm waiting for
> 
> Hubby and I are discussing adopting another dog ... a friend who breeds Siberian Huskies contacted us about one of her pups.  She knows we recently said goodbye to 2 of our fur kids and they've discovered this puppy (who is 6 months old) has cataracts beginning to form in his eye. Since cataracts are a hereditary defect in the Siberian Husky he won't be allowed to be used in a breeding program and therefore she wants to place him in a good home as a loving pet/companion.  We were very flattered that she thought of us as her Huskies are world renowned champions.
> 
> There are pros and cons for us adopting him:
> 1) our remaining shepherd (who is 10 now) seems lost without another dog around, however she definitely enjoys the attention she is getting as being the only dog.
> 2) my Mom, who just turned 79, takes care the the critters for us when we're away ... When we had all 3 dogs, it was a little much for her (keeping in mind Strider was a larger than average Shepherd, and Bailey had her old age ailments)
> 3) we now have 1 cat and 2 kittens (well they're really small cats now LOL) - they get along fine with Dawnie our remaining shepherd, but how will they get along with the new addition?
> 4) because this pup has the same coloring as my Bailey, would it be to painful for me?  Just so you can see what I mean - here are pictures of the pup Tanner (on the left) and Bailey (on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanner is a gorgeous dog, and we really don't have any reservations about his cataracts (juvenile cataracts are different than old age cataracts), I guess I'm just not sure   I'm confuzzled



Duh!  You really need to get that puppy!  The kitties and puppies will deal with each other just fine. It may take some time but it will all work out.  We had 2 dogs for 10 years and THEN introduced 2 cats to the mix.  They were big shephard mixes, and to be honest, the kitties put THEM in their place!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Bonny,thats a beautiful dog.I say go for it also!!*


----------



## keishashadow

Andy u said u weren't going back to Orlando for awhile, exciting news!  did u tell ur mom yet?

bonny i had a husky (along with eskimo spitz, many keeshonds & current schipperke).  Do some research on the breed.  They are loveable can be socialized to current household but they need *alot *of exercise everyday or they'll drive u mad pacing.  Can't blame them, it's what they were bred to do kwim?  Be prepared to take lots of long walks.  We wound up putting in a large run with a 6 foot high fence.  my murky managed to climb it like a cat & go for a romp one day.  We had to fence in the top to keep her secure, they tend to be runners if they get loose.  good luck in your decision.


----------



## yankeepenny

coastermom said:


> Now I dont want to go back to WDW I was just there in Aug . So we are looking into Vegas now !! Anyone have a great hotel to stay in ... CLEAN is the most important !! We really want a nice place after all it is for our 20th anniversary !! Any help is great guys !!
> 
> I am exhausted between working everyday with a very diffucult child at school then coming home to my own and dealing with Christmas I really need this trip !! LOL




I am a regular traveler to vegas. You might want to go to vegas.com and check out specifications hotels/casinos offer thru that site. Most hotels/casinos close and refurbish pools for months- and most are not open before May 1st. 
IF you are planning on bringing children with you, you might want to be aware of the laws about kids in the casinos. Parent must be with them *at all times *walking thru casino to another venue, and *cannot be left unattended, no matter what age the kids are.*
I can tell you from what I have seen, kids wandering for a moment will bring you trouble and the law- just letting you know to be carefull. 
Unless you are aged 21 with a valid ID, they really actually dont want you there. Again, just cautioning.


----------



## yankeepenny

*oh yeah- before I forget-
Think about the size of the Jaws/Amityville attraction. 

It would be the right size for a hobbit shire........
OR


Xavier's mansion where the xmen train.............


OR 

Sherlock Holmes' place in London........


OR


A real swamp within a real swamp for Shrek......

OR

the HP addition............. *


----------



## macraven

or a pole for dancers.


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> tink - hmmm, i could channel stevie nicksthen DH would think me perfect lol.  when i was researching our trip, found out they routinely offer pole dancing classes in vegas hotels.




There you go! Learning skills adn techniques will get you over your shyness. You'll be a pole dancer yet!





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hubby and I are discussing adopting another dog ...  she wants to place him in a good home as a loving pet/companion.  We were very flattered that she thought of us as her Huskies are world renowned champions.




I'd think of you, too. Responsible pet owners aren't easy to find.




> There are pros and cons for us adopting him:
> 1) our remaining shepherd (who is 10 now) seems lost without another dog around, however she definitely enjoys the attention she is getting as being the only dog.




Dogs always need other dogs, but not all dogs like each other. Can you set up a meet and greet? A puppy can drive a senior dog crazy if it won't pay attention to the older dog's body language. Will he back down if she's done playing, or does he need more dog socialization and a younger playmate? If he needs a younger playmate, could you adopt two at once, or would the simultaneous training be a little much? Is the breeder close enough that you can set up frequent play dates with her dogs?




> 2) my Mom, who just turned 79, takes care the the critters for us when we're away ... When we had all 3 dogs, it was a little much for her (keeping in mind Strider was a larger than average Shepherd, and Bailey had her old age ailments.
> 3) we now have 1 cat and 2 kittens (well they're really small cats now LOL) - they get along fine with Dawnie our remaining shepherd, but how will they get along with the new addition?
> 4) because this pup has the same coloring as my Bailey, would it be to painful for me?  Just so you can see what I mean - here are pictures of the pup Tanner (on the left) and Bailey (on the right)
> 
> Tanner is a gorgeous dog, and we really don't have any reservations about his cataracts (juvenile cataracts are different than old age cataracts), I guess I'm just not sure   I'm confuzzled



I so agree with Janet about doing more breed research. I'm not a Husky expert by any means, but I've known a few and their owners. Take the next few comments as a general observation, and not the gospel truth. 

Huskies are smart and easy to teach, but not easy to train. They are VERY independent. And WOW - talk about never ending energy! He will need a place to run, run, run. Huskies are also Houdini escape artists. 

Are these quirks that will drive you insane, or will you love them and be entertained by them as you deal with them? You may want to find an online discussion group for Husky owners and ask the experts what to expect, and what is required to keep both of you happy. 

Most young dogs and cats learn to love each other as long as they are introduced correctly. You can find all kinds of info on that online, too. I'll try to find the links I've given people before. They're on the laptop that died last year.... I have no cats right now, so I haven't had to introduce cats and dogs for years.

As for your heart, does it break every time you see Tanner? Can you look at him as a unique individual and not an imperfect replica of Bailey? They have different faces and I'm sure their personalities are very different, too. Some people find similar appearances very comforting, and others don't.  Either way, you're the only one who can answer the question about whether or not he will make you sad.

You don't have to make the decision right away. Take your time so you're sure about it.





RAPstar said:


> So.......it looks like due to Frank's work......I'll be moving to Orlando.




YOU LUCKY BOOGER!!!!!!!!!! Guess you'll be buying FL passes to the parks soon, right?





yankeepenny said:


> *oh yeah- before I forget-
> Think about the size of the Jaws/Amityville attraction.
> It would be the right size for a hobbit shire........
> OR
> Xavier's mansion where the xmen train.............
> OR
> Sherlock Holmes' place in London........
> OR
> A real swamp within a real swamp for Shrek......
> OR
> the HP addition............. *





macraven said:


> or a pole for dancers.


----------



## RAPstar

Yup, its official official. Frank is supposed to start the first week of January! Now to find a place to live and find me a job!! 

Tinker: Unless I get a job within the Disney company.....


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Yup, its official official. Frank is supposed to start the first week of January! Now to find a place to live and find me a job!!
> 
> Tinker: Unless I get a job within the Disney company.....





Of course you'll get a job with Disney.  
But you'll still need a Universal pass. 
I dare you to live in Orlando and not visit the Simpsons, the Mummy, Spiderman, Harry Potter and Mythos several times a year.


----------



## Mad Hattered

I wish you luck in your endeavors, Rap.  I hear Orlando is a pretty tough place to find a job right now.  Hopefully it will work out for you.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Congrats Andy..

You can always work at both Disney and UO.Alot of TM's are CM's and vise versa.This way you don't have to worry about AP's.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey Bonny,have you decided yet on the dog?*


----------



## tink20

Howdy Yall..just dropping in for a quick visit.

Been away from the DIS for a little while.  I had to cancel our  WDW trip we had planned for the end of Jan.  So, I needed time to mourn LOL.  I'm better now.  Almost finished with my Xmas shopping.  I am buying the last present tomorrow (for DH) a new grill...shh don't tell him.  I  am going to hide it at my parents house until Xmas Eve, DH has to work and I can sneak it back home......hehehe!  DS gets out for Xmas break on the 15th....way earlier than last year.  DD doesn't get out until the 20th.

Hope everyone is well. ttfn!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> I'd think of you, too. Responsible pet owners aren't easy to find.  Dogs always need other dogs, but not all dogs like each other. Can you set up a meet and greet? A puppy can drive a senior dog crazy if it won't pay attention to the older dog's body language. Will he back down if she's done playing, or does he need more dog socialization and a younger playmate? If he needs a younger playmate, could you adopt two at once, or would the simultaneous training be a little much? Is the breeder close enough that you can set up frequent play dates with her dogs?
> 
> I so agree with Janet about doing more breed research. I'm not a Husky expert by any means, but I've known a few and their owners. Take the next few comments as a general observation, and not the gospel truth.
> 
> Huskies are smart and easy to teach, but not easy to train. They are VERY independent. And WOW - talk about never ending energy! He will need a place to run, run, run. Huskies are also Houdini escape artists.
> 
> Are these quirks that will drive you insane, or will you love them and be entertained by them as you deal with them? You may want to find an online discussion group for Husky owners and ask the experts what to expect, and what is required to keep both of you happy.
> 
> Most young dogs and cats learn to love each other as long as they are introduced correctly. You can find all kinds of info on that online, too. I'll try to find the links I've given people before. They're on the laptop that died last year.... I have no cats right now, so I haven't had to introduce cats and dogs for years.
> 
> As for your heart, does it break every time you see Tanner? Can you look at him as a unique individual and not an imperfect replica of Bailey? They have different faces and I'm sure their personalities are very different, too. Some people find similar appearances very comforting, and others don't.  Either way, you're the only one who can answer the question about whether or not he will make you sad.


We are going to set up a meet and greet, and yes, we are fully aware of the husky traits (Bailey was actually a husky cross).  I honestly don't know how I'll react to Tanner in person until I see him.  Looking at the pictures, right now it's mostly his colors (white with pink nose and brown eyes) that remind me of Bailey - and then the puppy pics that the breeder sent do look exactly like Bailey when she was a pup.  Seeing Tanner's pictures make me realize how much I miss Bailey.



donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Bonny,have you decided yet on the dog?*


Yes and no ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

and YAY Robbie is moving to Orlando!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Yup, its official official. Frank is supposed to start the first week of January! Now to find a place to live and find me a job!!
> 
> Tinker: Unless I get a job within the Disney company.....



i'm here to solve the situation.

1.  live with frank.

2.  teach pole dance lessons.



congrats on the relocation to the sunshine state!
will you have a big party with a bonfire when we all come to town??


----------



## macraven

tink, you were missed here.


sorry about the canceled trip.
that has to hurt. 

but,
there are more trips in the future for youse!

it may happen sooner than you think.


i hear andy is gonna rent out rooms in the new place he will be moving to...

hey!  that is a great idea.
andy/robbie can get a place with extra bedrooms and rent them out to homies during their orlando vacations...


----------



## macraven

bonny, congrats on adopting!

the pics of the doggies are beautiful.


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back tink, sorry to hear about your cancelled trip.  As someone who has had to cancel a few myself, I feel your pain.  Just think of your trip as postponed instead...it gives you more time to save up and do something extra special.

Bonny, I hope you get your pup.  We adopted a husky pup, Sasha (also known as the blue eyed demon), in January and she has become a beloved family member.  I also have an older dog, Chewy, who was pining away for his doggy friend Harley who passed away in 2009. He is now acting like a pup again and loves his new companion.  

 Robby/Andy congrats on your move and good luck getting a job.  With your acting experience you should be able to find work at one of the parks.

I finally have 2 days off in a row for the first time in 5 weeks ....I need to be cleaning house and decorating the tree....instead I'm here  Oh well, I can clean tomorrow.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## macraven

vicki, let me guess why you named your doggie Chewy.....


either you were a SW fan or the doggie really liked to 'chew'


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> vicki, let me guess why you named your doggie Chewy.....
> 
> 
> either you were a SW fan or the doggie really liked to 'chew'



Both, the alternative was to name him Termite as he chewed all of my porch railings nearly in half.  I'm glad he outgrew that habit.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Both, the alternative was to name him Termite as he chewed all of my porch railings nearly in half.  I'm glad he outgrew that habit.



yes, not a good thing if you like being on the porch and lean over the railing.


----------



## RAPstar

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. It looks like we're leaving the day after Christmas. Lord, I hope we're making the right decision!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. It looks like we're leaving the day after Christmas. Lord, I hope we're making the right decision!



i wish you both a safe trip!

be sure to put your doggie in a seat belt.
wait, make sure he is in a traveling thingy.


hope you and Frank find a nice place to stay while you apartment hunt.


----------



## yankeepenny

when you wake up each day, say "this is the first day of the rest of my life"
and when you arise and leave for Florida, know we are all will you, pushing you out the door, in the car, and driving along as you start something new.

IF by chance you get a 3 bedroom place, you could rent out a room to one of us, just saying..........

I will pay cash upfront, I dont snore, and will clean the bathroom.
Just dont ask me to drink tapwater. That is where I draw the line. 
Macca can vouch for me. 

and, I can teach you some colorful words for increasing your vocabulary.  ANYBODY can vouch for me on that.(comes with being a Yankees fan)


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Yup, its official official. Frank is supposed to start the first week of January! Now to find a place to live and find me a job!!



Congratulations......I wish you all the luck in the world.....enjoy your new life 



tink20 said:


> Howdy Yall..just dropping in for a quick visit.
> 
> Been away from the DIS for a little while.  I had to cancel our  WDW trip we had planned for the end of Jan.  So, I needed time to mourn LOL.  I'm better now.  Almost finished with my Xmas shopping.  I am buying the last present tomorrow (for DH) a new grill...shh don't tell him.  I  am going to hide it at my parents house until Xmas Eve, DH has to work and I can sneak it back home......hehehe!  DS gets out for Xmas break on the 15th....way earlier than last year.  DD doesn't get out until the 20th.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. ttfn!



 Well done on being so organised for Christmas. Sorry you had to cancel your trip 



tink1957 said:


> I finally have 2 days off in a row for the first time in 5 weeks ....I need to be cleaning house and decorating the tree....instead I'm here  Oh well, I can clean tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



I shouldn`t really be here either Vicki 

Our tree went up nice and early this year, so at least that`s done......but so behind with everything else. I`m still not planning on doing that ironing anytime soon!! {{{{{BIG sigh}}}}}


Hope everyone`s good


----------



## RVGal




----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. It looks like we're leaving the day after Christmas. Lord, I hope we're making the right decision!


I know the feeling ... Lee was accepted to law school, and we packed up and moved 500 miles away from our family and friends I had known for all my life ... we thought the same thing.  

It's always scary leaving "comfortable" and moving to a whole new place - even if you've been to that place before.  There are so many "what ifs" ... but if you don't go, you'll never know and you might wonder what would have happened if you did.  

Because Lee didn't know until the last minute he was accepted to law school (he was on the waiting list and got the call the first day of classes that he was accepted), we had no place to live and I left a job I held for 15 years not knowing when or if I'd get a job.  But within a week, we had an apartment on campus, I had a job at the University and everything worked out!

So, bottom line is don't worry, just enjoy the ride ... you have a ton of friends in Orlando and you have many talents that will land you a great job!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We are going to set up a meet and greet, and yes, we are fully aware of the husky traits (Bailey was actually a husky cross).  I honestly don't know how I'll react to Tanner in person until I see him.  Looking at the pictures, right now it's mostly his colors (white with pink nose and brown eyes) that remind me of Bailey - and then the puppy pics that the breeder sent do look exactly like Bailey when she was a pup.  Seeing Tanner's pictures make me realize how much I miss Bailey.




Oh, yeah! I vaguely remember you saying that a long time ago. From the picture I thought she was a white GSD, but they have black noses.

Sorry for the big long spiel. That's the rescue experience coming out! I'd rather give people too much unnecessary info than see them regret getting a dog.

So I guess the meet and greet will be the make or break in the decision? Best wishes for joy and happy dances for all concerned! 






macraven said:


> i'm here to solve the situation.
> 
> 1.  live with frank.
> 
> 2.  teach pole dance lessons.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the relocation to the sunshine state!
> will you have a big party with a bonfire when we all come to town??




Yes, pole dance lessons. All the homies will be there whenever we visit Orlando. I'm all for the bonfire, too. I can bring some wood.




keishashadow said:


>




See, Andy? The squirrels need your coaching. They're all moving the same direction and not weaving as they should.

I'm sure everything will work out wonderfully, and you and Frank will be glad you moved. Scary, yes. But a great opportunity, too.


----------



## macraven

tami tude, looking at your siggie i see you will be in orlando in November??
next year..??




we need to form a committee for andy's open house bash.

whenever he gets a place to live, we'll get that party started...


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> tami tude, looking at your siggie i see you will be in orlando in November??
> next year..??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we need to form a committee for andy's open house bash.
> 
> whenever he gets a place to live, we'll get that party started...


 
be sure to pencil in the squirrel on the invite list...don't let the moose know, he'll want to come too


----------



## marciemi

RVGal said:


>



Hey Tricia!  

Just had to stop in and say hi to an old friend!  Got your Christmas card too and can't believe how big the guys are getting!  (Says the person whose guys are all over 6'!).  

Hi everyone else!  Have a great Holiday!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> tami tude, looking at your siggie i see you will be in orlando in November??
> next year..??
> 
> we need to form a committee for andy's open house bash.
> 
> whenever he gets a place to live, we'll get that party started...




Yes, we will be in Orlando in November.
Unfortunately, that means I miss HHN. Again....


Can I be on the food part of the committee?  We can have a deep pit BBQ under the bonfire, and try to recreate our favorite things from the parks' menus for the other entrees. 

Or hire a caterer.

After dinner, the pole dancing starts. Andy and I will sing for that.




keishashadow said:


> be sure to pencil in the squirrel on the invite list...don't let the moose know, he'll want to come too




We can always roast the moose. Just put the date on his invite 2-3 days early so we can roast him slowly. Better get the squirrel roasted, too. He's pretty good at getting Bullwinkle out of trouble.



Hi, Tricia!

Hi, Marcie!


----------



## RAPstar

Yea, so Frank's job called him today and Orlando's out. We're trying for LA. If not there then New Orleans.


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> Hey Tricia!
> 
> Just had to stop in and say hi to an old friend!  Got your Christmas card too and can't believe how big the guys are getting!  (Says the person whose guys are all over 6'!).
> 
> Hi everyone else!  Have a great Holiday!



I got your card too.  Your little guys are pretty much men now.  

We are headed to Orlando on Friday and spending our first 2 days at Universal, so I thought I'd stop in and say hi.  Hi.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Yea, so Frank's job called him today and Orlando's out. We're trying for LA. If not there then New Orleans.


Awwww ... bummer ... means we won't get to see you as often


----------



## keishashadow

marcie - long time no hear, any snow out ur way yet?

tricia - trip's right around the corner!  do u have Christmas shopping all done?



Tinker-tude said:


> Yes, we will be in Orlando in November.
> Unfortunately, that means I miss HHN. Again....
> 
> 
> After dinner, the pole dancing starts. Andy and I will sing for that.
> 
> We can always roast the moose. Just put the date on his invite 2-3 days early so we can roast him slowly. Better get the squirrel roasted, too. He's pretty good at getting Bullwinkle out of trouble.


Raskolnikov! 

november, oh pooh.  I'm scared to put up any more tickers at risk of jinxing things, since we've yet to get confirmation for any of the weeks we desire next year.

i was psyched to find the complete Rocky & Bullwinkle series @ steep discount as a present for the mrhey, it's the only way to get what you really want under the tree!



RAPstar said:


> Yea, so Frank's job called him today and Orlando's out. We're trying for LA. If not there then New Orleans.


 
i really like the POFQ, hear New Orleans is the next best thing.  Some interesting cruises out of the port too.

bonnie - where is this "monster" thing i see in your ticker?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> bonnie - where is this "monster" thing i see in your ticker?


It's in Burbank, CA ... it's basically a showcase for award winning FX Artists, Monster related art work (displays and for sale).  You can check out the pictures on my FB page from last year.

Here's the link to their webpage if you want more info


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> tricia - trip's right around the corner!  do u have Christmas shopping all done?




Done.  Wrapped.  I'm good to go.


----------



## keishashadow

pizza + loaded fries = a salad for dinner tomorrow

tricia -somehow i just knew you'd be done, i keep saying i'm almost there but it's not happening

bonny - ah, i remember now, really looks interesting.  Are you going to do USH again?


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> tricia -somehow i just knew you'd be done, i keep saying i'm almost there but it's not happening



I wouldn't normally be done by now you know.  Leaving for Florida on the 16th made it really, really important to get things done early.  

I thought I was done last week, but then the boys each came home with a note needing a gift for their class party (yes, we are still allowed to do that here  ), so I had to get 2 more gifts and wrap them.  Since one had a $5 limit and one had a $10 limit, it was something of a challenge.  Daniel's was fairly easy.  $5 boy toy for a first grader?  Got a set of matchbox construction trucks.  Joshua's was a bit of a challenge.  They do a true Secret Santa deal and he had drawn a girl's name.    He was seriously freaked at the idea of buying a girl a gift.  I finally pointed him toward the craft stuff and he picked out one of those sand art things where you fill the bottles with pretty colored sand.  You would have thought that picking anything remotely girly would have meant A) that he wasn't masculine enough or B) that he was asking her to marry him.  This is the same kid that regularly wanted the "girl" toy in his Happy Meal just a few years ago.  Sigh.  The peer influence has kicked in.  I fear the future.


----------



## macraven

i'm not even thinking about gifts yet.

i make my list on the 23rd and shop on the 24th.
it's tradition........


i did do cards one year.
that could have been back in 08 or 09.
i am really thinking of sending cards this year though.


----------



## RAPstar

So as of right now it looks like LA area is a go. We're hoping Santa Ana, but it may be San Bernardino. Either way I won't be far from Disneyland. I'll keep you updated if anything changes or whatnot.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> So as of right now it looks like LA area is a go. We're hoping Santa Ana, but it may be San Bernardino. Either way I won't be far from Disneyland. I'll keep you updated if anything changes or whatnot.


If I remember correctly, Santa Ana is only about 10-15 min from Anaheim.  I think San Bernadino is further inland.

If you do move to either, hopefully we can get together when we're down in Burbank for Monsterpalooza in April.


----------



## keishashadow

SNA is a short mr toad's wild ride from DLtook us approx 1/2 hour via towncar mid am on a weekday, driver had pedal to the metal (i closed my eyes and prayed).  Many locals i spoke to told me they hadn't set foot on a freeway in years, take the surface roads & swear they're faster.

tricia - give joshua a few years, he'll feel differently.  i was so ahead of the game, then got sick/thanksgiving invasion and got left in the dust.  Bye week for Steelers & mr worked a double, gave me lots of time to attack the list.


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh Man, I disappeared again! haha Replies to ohh.. page 168! 

*Tinker-tude*- Finals went... well enough! Lets just say a few weren't so pretty but I made at least B's in everything! Bleh I'm so over this semester... 

*macraven* Yeah I'm not too worried about BMG tickets. We got left side and we're in the middle of the isle. We'll deal with whatever we got! haha And I can't say that I'm too glad about getting ed-you-macated. My brain is soo gone right now it's not even funny. I forgot to put sugar in my sweet tea  then couldnt figure out why it tasted so watery But I know it's for the best and I will be glad I have it sometime. 

And yes, I'm having a blast on our trip... We've shopped so much! I NEVER shop when we go to theme parks! =) 



I think thats everyone... sorry if I missed you. Like I said, the brain, it not working too well. I was trying to talk to someone online the other day and he ended up calling me Yoda because everything was back-(butt)-wards! 

Anywho! I'm currently in orlando for the girls gettaway trip! We did Magic Kingdom Saturday, MGM today, and will do IOA tomorrow... possibly IOA and US... we're not sure yet. Cannot wait to see Harry Potter again! Hope to get to ride Jaws one last time. We'll be doing BMG that night. woohoooo! So excited 

Although, coming here RIGHT after finals (literally I got done taking a final at 11 AM friday and left for orlando at 1.... and thats only because of a plumbing issue! OH THE PLUMBING! nother story for nother time.) I was exhausted on the trip down and we all know how tiring these vacations can be. Stayed at MK til midnight Saturday- LOVE MK at night! Close out MGM minus extra magic hours tonight. Tomorrow we're getting up to be at IOA near park open (we hope).  So I'm assuming that the TAS(total amount of sleep) that I will have received from last tuesday to this tuesday will be about  32 hours. When it should be about 64 if I sleep 8 hours a night and I prefer 9!  but I'm having fun dangit.


----------



## RAPstar

OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! This morning on a whim, I started looking at positions at Disneyland, and I GOT AN INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!! I'm flying out there Wed for the interview. I literally cannot breathe at this point. Please send me all the pixie and mummy dust you can, heck even regular dust will work!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

an interview already??????????????????????


----------



## Mad Hattered

RAPstar said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! This morning on a whim, I started looking at positions at Disneyland, and I GOT AN INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!! I'm flying out there Wed for the interview. I literally cannot breathe at this point. Please send me all the pixie and mummy dust you can, heck even regular dust will work!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!



That's pretty quick!  What position are you applying for?


----------



## keishashadow

andy moves fast


----------



## macraven

i'm waiting for his next move.


----------



## tink1957

RAPstar said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! This morning on a whim, I started looking at positions at Disneyland, and I GOT AN INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!! I'm flying out there Wed for the interview. I literally cannot breathe at this point. Please send me all the pixie and mummy dust you can, heck even regular dust will work!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!



Good luck Robbie...here's some pixie/mummy dust for you,  if you need any regular dust just come to my house, I can supply all you need as I just put up sheetrock and live on a dirt road.


----------



## marciemi

Hey all - sorry to neglect you guys all the time!  Somehow I'm just not that motivated to read Disney (or Uni) stuff when I don't have a trip planned any time in the next decade!  But I do follow along, even if I don't comment!  

@ Janet - no snow yet other than a surprise 4" or so more than a month ago that just served as a wakeup call to dig the ice scraper out, find the snow shovels and tune up the snowblower.  Cold but nothing since then which I'm more than fine with!

One big news update is that Eric (youngest DS) got his acceptance to Caltech on Saturday!  Woo hoo!  Very selective small engineering school - last year's entering class was only 240 - about half his HS class size.  Even more exciting because he's applying as a junior (will skip his senior year).  Out in Pasadena so we'll be planning a trip out there to visit the college - unfortunately looks though like it'll be Easter week.  Not the best time for Disneyland.    Although maybe my buddy Andy will have some connections for me by then!    Good luck on the interview!  Anyway, keeping fingers crossed on MIT as well - results come out next weekend on that.

Looking forward to the holidays and having the whole family (DH and the 3 guys) all together under one roof for almost 48 hours!  More than we got over Thanksgiving (0) and we will be together in bursts for parts of it so should be a good time, but a LOT of driving (5 trips to the Milwaukee airport - 2 hours away - in a 3 week period!), plus heading to Indy and Detroit.  Hoping the weather holds.

Thinking of Donald and Lori as I put their ornaments on the tree - why don't we do an exchange any more?  Yeah, I know, too little too late in thinking of these things!  Everyone have a great holiday!


----------



## macraven

hi marcie.....
always good to see youse here.


it seems like i have watched your boys grow up.
congrats on the youngest all set for school!

i know you are a proud momma!


i hope andy gets the DL job.
he'll be very happy working there.

the reason we haven't done repeats on the christmas ornaments is:

no one brought it up anymore.

it was fun for the years we did it.
hopefully if others want to do it, it can be done for '12.

if you have any runs to MKE this week, let me know.

i have to go there twice this week, tomorrow night and thursday night.

we could sit in the cell phone parking section and yak waiting for a plane to arrive.


you'll enjoy christmas this year since all of youse will be together.
that is nice!


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! This morning on a whim, I started looking at positions at Disneyland, and I GOT AN INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!! I'm flying out there Wed for the interview. I literally cannot breathe at this point. Please send me all the pixie and mummy dust you can, heck even regular dust will work!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!





AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BEST WISHES AND LOTS OF PIXIE DUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Mad Hattered said:


> That's pretty quick!  What position are you applying for?



Reservations!

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!!! Keep all your fingers, toes and eyes crossed for me!


----------



## Mad Hattered

RAPstar said:


> Reservations!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes everyone!!! Keep all your fingers, toes and eyes crossed for me!



That's awesome!  Good luck!


----------



## macraven

everything is crossed for you andy.

don't fret, you'll get the job!


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> Reservations!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes everyone!!! Keep all your fingers, toes and eyes crossed for me!


*Thats great and hope you get the job *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well ... we've set up a "meet and greet" for our furkids to meet with Tanner on Thursday afternoon ... we'll let you know how it goes


----------



## coastermom

Just booked our anniversary trip and we choose .... DISNEY WORLD !! 

Yeah we really dont have the money to go but you are only going to celebrate 20 years of marriage once and why not do it at the Happiest Place on EARTH !! so Excited ... free dining and a trip to Animal Kingdom lodge !! So excited !! 

Hope everyone is getting ready for the fat mans visit ! because I am so not ready !! now I am not even looking forward to it ! I just want to go away now ! WHOOO never been with out the kids and I am really looking forward to it now ! 

There will be tears from the 10 year old but who cares !! LOL that sounds mean but I am not mean !!


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> One big news update is that Eric (youngest DS) got his acceptance to Caltech on Saturday!  Woo hoo!  Very selective small engineering school - last year's entering class was only 240 - about half his HS class size.  Even more exciting because he's applying as a junior (will skip his senior year).  Out in Pasadena so we'll be planning a trip out there to visit the college - unfortunately looks though like it'll be Easter week.  Not the best time for Disneyland.    Although maybe my buddy Andy will have some connections for me by then!    Good luck on the interview!  Anyway, keeping fingers crossed on MIT as well - results come out next weekend on that.
> 
> Looking forward to the holidays and having the whole family (DH and the 3 guys) all together under one roof for almost 48 hours!  More than we got over Thanksgiving (0) and we will be together in bursts for parts of it so should be a good time, but a LOT of driving (5 trips to the Milwaukee airport - 2 hours away - in a 3 week period!), plus heading to Indy and Detroit.  Hoping the weather holds.




Wow! Congrats to the kiddo and his proud mommy! He has his pick of great schools to go to.

That's a lot of driving. If you love chatting with the fam on road trips, no problem. DH and I love the drive just as much as the actual trips when we go away. We never fly anymore because it's more relaxing to just drive everywhere.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well ... we've set up a "meet and greet" for our furkids to meet with Tanner on Thursday afternoon ... we'll let you know how it goes




Can't wait to hear! Pixie dust, mummy dust, and Scooby dander for a great time and a great decision.




coastermom said:


> Just booked our anniversary trip and we choose .... DISNEY WORLD !!
> 
> Yeah we really dont have the money to go but you are only going to celebrate 20 years of marriage once and why not do it at the Happiest Place on EARTH !! so Excited ... free dining and a trip to Animal Kingdom lodge !! So excited !!
> 
> Hope everyone is getting ready for the fat mans visit ! because I am so not ready !! now I am not even looking forward to it ! I just want to go away now ! WHOOO never been with out the kids and I am really looking forward to it now !
> 
> There will be tears from the 10 year old but who cares !! LOL that sounds mean but I am not mean !!




Congrats on the trip AND the 20 years! The 10 y/o will get over it as soon as he realizes he might be able to get away with more while you're gone.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everyone   hope your week is going well.

Marcie, congrats to Eric and to you for raising such a smart kid.



RAPstar said:


> Reservations!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes everyone!!! Keep all your fingers, toes and eyes crossed for me!


Everything is crossed....hope it all goes great for you and you get the job.


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well ... we've set up a "meet and greet" for our furkids to meet with Tanner on Thursday afternoon ... we'll let you know how it goes


Hope you, your furkids and Tanner have a good time and you take home a new family member.


coastermom said:


> Just booked our anniversary trip and we choose .... DISNEY WORLD !!
> 
> Yeah we really dont have the money to go but you are only going to celebrate 20 years of marriage once and why not do it at the Happiest Place on EARTH !! so Excited ... free dining and a trip to Animal Kingdom lodge !! So excited !!
> 
> Hope everyone is getting ready for the fat mans visit ! because I am so not ready !! now I am not even looking forward to it ! I just want to go away now ! WHOOO never been with out the kids and I am really looking forward to it now !
> 
> There will be tears from the 10 year old but who cares !! LOL that sounds mean but I am not mean !!


Happy anniversary and enjoy your time without the kids...you are not mean, you deserve some alone time after 20 years of marriage, congrats.

I went to the eye doctor yesterday for some much needed glasses and/or contacts since I've been wearing my old scratched up pair after my newest glasses got stepped on by an unknown person (no one at my house will admit to the crime)The Doctor said my blurry vision wasn't due to the glasses as I had thought, I have cataracts in both eyes and need surgery  The good news is that this will probably correct my vision so that I may not even need glasses...the bad news is that my insurance will not pay for all of it  Oh well, that's what credit cards are for...so I better enjoy this trip because it will be my last for awhile what with the surgery expense and having to take time off from work for the surgery that will use up all my vacation days.

Whatever happens,  I'm gonna celebrate New Year's Eve in Orlando with my family so things are looking up.


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> Just booked our anniversary trip and we choose .... DISNEY WORLD !!
> 
> Yeah we really dont have the money to go but you are only going to celebrate 20 years of marriage once and why not do it at the Happiest Place on EARTH !! so Excited ... free dining and a trip to Animal Kingdom lodge !! So excited !!
> 
> Hope everyone is getting ready for the fat mans visit ! because I am so not ready !! now I am not even looking forward to it ! I just want to go away now ! WHOOO never been with out the kids and I am really looking forward to it now !
> 
> There will be tears from the 10 year old but who cares !! LOL that sounds mean but I am not mean !!


*Not mean at all cause me and DW have been going alone for the past few years cause oldest DS is 20 and does his own thing now and youngest DS is 15 and says he doesn't want to go  that is until its too late after I book everything and then I tell him its too late  plus DW loves the fact we celebrate our anniversary,birthdays and christmas presents we don't give each other or atleast I don't get *


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> I went to the eye doctor yesterday for some much needed glasses and/or contacts since I've been wearing my old scratched up pair after my newest glasses got stepped on by an unknown person (no one at my house will admit to the crime)The Doctor said my blurry vision wasn't due to the glasses as I had thought, I have cataracts in both eyes and need surgery The good news is that this will probably correct my vision so that I may not even need glasses...the bad news is that my insurance will not pay for all of it Oh well, that's what credit cards are for...so I better enjoy this trip because it will be my last for awhile what with the surgery expense and having to take time off from work for the surgery that will use up all my vacation days.
> 
> *Whatever happens, I'm gonna celebrate New Year's Eve in Orlando with my family so things are looking up*.


 that positive attitude will pull you thru, hang in there!

marci - you are 3 for 3 with your boys, must be doing something rightcongrats!

stl - all 3 of my DSs progressively ditched me on vacations, problem is now the 2 oldest want back in, on my dime

i've yet to bake any of my normal christmas baked goods. I have all the ingredients on hand, spirit just hasn't moved me.anybody start yet?


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> i've yet to bake any of my normal christmas baked goods. I have all the ingredients on hand, spirit just hasn't moved me.anybody start yet?



you're talking to someone that does the christmas shopping on the 24th.

cookies aren't on my list...........


----------



## yankeepenny

Let the spirit of the Season move you now. 



"And there were in the same country shepherds, abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them! And they were so afraid ... And the angel said unto them, "*Fear not! For, behold, I bring you tidings o great joy, which shall be to all my people. For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ, the Lord."

"And this shall be a sign unto you: Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger." And suddenly, there was with the angel a multitude of the Heavenly Host praising God, and saying, "Glory to God in the Highest, and on Earth peace, and good will toward men." *"That's what Christmas is all about, Charlie Brown." - Linus Van Pelt


----------



## macraven

i haven't watched the Peanuts christmas shows for years.


i'm more into american horror or walking dead.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> you're talking to someone that does the christmas shopping on the 24th.
> 
> cookies aren't on my list...........



I've done all my shopping ... I did it all online


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i'm more into american horror or walking dead.



♥ those shows!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

yankeepenny said:


> Let the spirit of the Season move you now.
> 
> 
> 
> "And there were in the same country shepherds, abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them! And they were so afraid ... And the angel said unto them, "*Fear not! For, behold, I bring you tidings o great joy, which shall be to all my people. For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ, the Lord."
> 
> "And this shall be a sign unto you: Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger." And suddenly, there was with the angel a multitude of the Heavenly Host praising God, and saying, "Glory to God in the Highest, and on Earth peace, and good will toward men." *"That's what Christmas is all about, Charlie Brown." - Linus Van Pelt





  Thanks, YP. Joy to the World!

That reminds me I need to see if that show's on Hulu. My boys love the Peanuts, and our DVDs are missing....





macraven said:


> you're talking to someone that does the christmas shopping on the 24th.
> 
> cookies aren't on my list...........





I could never do that. I'm too big of a scatterbrain and too easily distracted by shiny objects.






Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I've done all my shopping ... I did it all online





That's my solution, too.   There are a few exceptions, but it's so much easier to shop while sitting than to deal with the hustle, bustle, parking lots, rude shoppers, low inventory, etc. Truth be told, that's how I do the majority of my shopping all year long.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Tinker, they are showing Charlie Brown Christmas tonight on ABC.  It's already been on once this year but will reair tonight at 7 cst. 

ps...LOVE LOVE LOVE American Horror Story!!  I'm wondering where it's headed now after last nights episode.


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> that positive attitude will pull you thru, hang in there!
> 
> *Thanks Janet, I'm trying not to throw too much of a pity party and focus on the good things (if I could focus with my vision the way it is )*
> i've yet to bake any of my normal christmas baked goods. I have all the ingredients on hand, spirit just hasn't moved me.anybody start yet?



*What with my diet and other things going on, I have not done my usual cookie baking or wrapped any presents.  I also accomplished most of my shopping online along with one trip to the local mall.  I did put up the tree which is about all that will happen for a few days till I get in panic mode and start baking.  The presents will get wrapped before Christmas, that's about all I can promise at this point.
*


----------



## ky07

*If anyone is making fudge ship me some 
My mom makes great peanutbutter fudge but won't make it anymore cause she says its too big of a pain *


----------



## keishashadow

"C" is for cookie, it's good enough for me

have yet to watch any of the american horror stories, still backlogged on the Christmas specials.  My oldest DS's family was @ WDW for the parade taping, looking forward to seeing if they got on camera.  I can't believe they invested the time to stand there for so long.  I've been there a few times when it's been going on but always skipped the park that day to avoid the throng.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well, it's official ... this little gentleman is the newest member of our family






Everything went smoothly today, and he made himself right at home, so much so that when his breeder went to pick him up tonight to take him home, he ran upstairs to the bedroom ... so we all agreed he should just stay.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well, it's official ... this little gentleman is the newest member of our family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything went smoothly today, and he made himself right at home, so much so that when his breeder went to get him tonight to take him home, he ran upstairs to the bedroom ... so he just stayed.



congrats mom!!


a new baby in the house..........!!


----------



## RAPstar

Yay!!! I got a 2nd interview!! Its on the 29th, which hopefully we will be out there by then. But if we're not and I can't make it, for some reason I don't get the reservation position.....then I still have a job in attractions!!!!


----------



## marciemi

RAPstar said:


> Yay!!! I got a 2nd interview!! Its on the 29th, which hopefully we will be out there by then. But if we're not and I can't make it, for some reason I don't get the reservation position.....then I still have a job in attractions!!!!





CONGRATS!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

*RE: 

American Horror Story

I am still floored regarding last week, when "Violet learned the rules of the house"- and Constance was questioned by police. 
My jaw was on the floor- I never ever expected what happened. 

I love Zachary Quinto's character, and the orignal owner/doctor who built the house for his wife- he was a major rotten bad apple on BIG LOVE> and he was great. 

I had no idea anyone here watched it. I was intrigued, and watched the first episode. I got several others hooked now. It is rather unfortunate that we have to wait until next October for it to start again. *

*I forgot to add- a nearly fully naked Dylan Mcdermott every episode is just HOT HOT HOT. 
I love my almost porn horror show. *


----------



## yankeepenny

Bonny and Lee, the newest member of your family is adorable.


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> *RE:
> 
> American Horror Story
> 
> I am still floored regarding last week, when "Violet learned the rules of the house"- and Constance was questioned by police.
> My jaw was on the floor- I never ever expected what happened.
> 
> I love Zachary Quinto's character, and the orignal owner/doctor who built the house for his wife- he was a major rotten bad apple on BIG LOVE> and he was great.
> 
> I had no idea anyone here watched it. I was intrigued, and watched the first episode. I got several others hooked now. It is rather unfortunate that we have to wait until next October for it to start again. *
> 
> *I forgot to add- a nearly fully naked Dylan Mcdermott every episode is just HOT HOT HOT.
> I love my almost porn horror show. *




i like that show too.
and
i really like walking dead.

both are winners.....!!





congrats andy 





bonny, is the newest member of the family get to sleep with you and lee tonight?


----------



## yankeepenny

I enjoy Walking Dead as well. Zombies/Walkers have always facinated me.


----------



## schumigirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well, it's official ... this little gentleman is the newest member of our family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything went smoothly today, and he made himself right at home, so much so that when his breeder went to pick him up tonight to take him home, he ran upstairs to the bedroom ... so we all agreed he should just stay.



Bonny......I`m not the biggest animal fan......but he is gorgeous.....He would tempt me to get a dog. You`re so lucky 



RAPstar said:


> Yay!!! I got a 2nd interview!! Its on the 29th, which hopefully we will be out there by then. But if we're not and I can't make it, for some reason I don't get the reservation position.....then I still have a job in attractions!!!!



Best of luck....... you`ll do great 


We have only seen up to Piggy Piggy episode of American Horror Story........I`m managing to avoid all spoilers as you are so far ahead of us. But loving this show so much......

Haven`t been around a lot recently. Things not so great over here, not drastically bad...just not great.

Mum goes in to hospital Tues for an operation, and I won`t make it up due to weather  She has my brothers and sisters close though, but it doesn`t make me feel any better!!

Some of you may remember me saying a while ago about DS and his back, which he was getting treated for sciatica....well turns out he may need back surgery as he has an extra disc and it has bulged which is causing the pain. I can`t believe my 17 year old, well 18 in January may need back surgery  We`re all a bit shell shocked really as we never expected it, but the MRI results were clear as crystal. He has his college final year exams next year as well so we`re worrying about how that will be affected with all this.

So with that and a few other niggles here and there, we`re struggling to get motivated for the festive season. Getting there though. Finished all my shopping apart from fresh groceries which we`ll get end of next week. Ordered our turkey today. But DH is sadly working this year 25th, 26th, 27th and 28th so dinner will be around 7 for a change. We`ll make the best of it though. He will be off right through christmas and new year next year the way his rota works.

Macraven.........the thought of shopping on the 24th Dec terrifies the living daylights out of me......I admire your bravery!!! 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi ... our new addition is getting along nicely with Dawnie, however, the kittens are still unsure of Tanner as he's much more rambunctious than our "senior" Dawnie.  He also needs to be taught a few manners - which we're working on and are making good progress so far.


----------



## Metro West

yankeepenny said:


> *RE:
> 
> American Horror Story
> 
> I am still floored regarding last week, when "Violet learned the rules of the house"- and Constance was questioned by police.
> My jaw was on the floor- I never ever expected what happened.
> 
> I love Zachary Quinto's character, and the orignal owner/doctor who built the house for his wife- he was a major rotten bad apple on BIG LOVE> and he was great.
> 
> I had no idea anyone here watched it. I was intrigued, and watched the first episode. I got several others hooked now. It is rather unfortunate that we have to wait until next October for it to start again. *
> 
> *I forgot to add- a nearly fully naked Dylan Mcdermott every episode is just HOT HOT HOT.
> I love my almost porn horror show. *


 Hey Penny! Glad to hear you've been keeping up with AHS. After the "Birth" episode this week I was speechless. So much happened on the episode my head was spinning. Next week should be over the top! Several of my coworkers are hooked too and you're right...waiting a whole year for season two is going to stink but we will have the reruns and DVD releases to watch in the mean time. 

I like just about all the characters but I really like Nora (Charles' wife) and of course...Constance. Chad and Patrick are funny characters as is Marcy (real estate agent). She hasn't been around lately though.


----------



## tink20

I wish I could have watched Walking Dead and American Horror Story, but I already watch to many other shows to keep up with, and between  me and DD recording on the DVR, there's just not enough room 

Happy for you Andy, hope you enjoy your new life in Cali. and your new job.

Bonny, your new doggy is cute, I had a dog that looked similar when I was a child, it was an Eskimo Spitz (sp?)

Done with all my xmas shopping, even though DD keeps telling me things she liked, when she was out shopping.......I told her, Santa is done.

Oh, I was playing down at the neighbors house, the other day (Community...hint hint) they don't play nice, so, I am glad to come back to the homies...its nice and safe here, everyone plays nice. There's no place like home.  LOL

Hope everyone is well. ttfn


----------



## donaldduck352

*Congrats Bonny,that new member of the family is beautiful!!

Andy,you will do great on ressies or attractions.Good luck homie!!

Now about AHS,I hate that it starts at 10PM.Joyce loves it,but I can't keep my eyes open past 9PM during the week.*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Now about AHS,I hate that it starts at 10PM.Joyce loves it,but I can't keep my eyes open past 9PM during the week.*


 I always record it and watch it Thursday when I get home from work.


----------



## jacksg@l

Quote:
Originally Posted by yankeepenny View Post
RE:

American Horror Story

I am still floored regarding last week, when "Violet learned the rules of the house"- and Constance was questioned by police.
My jaw was on the floor- I never ever expected what happened.

I love Zachary Quinto's character, and the orignal owner/doctor who built the house for his wife- he was a major rotten bad apple on BIG LOVE> and he was great.

I had no idea anyone here watched it. I was intrigued, and watched the first episode. I got several others hooked now. It is rather unfortunate that we have to wait until next October for it to start again.

I forgot to add- a nearly fully naked Dylan Mcdermott every episode is just HOT HOT HOT.
I love my almost porn horror show.

i like that show too.
and
i really like walking dead.

both are winners.....!!


My dh and I sit down and watch both shows faithfully.  It is fun to try and see if we can we can figure out what will happen next.  The Walking Dead was a bit predictable, but I have to admit watching American Horror Story thru my hands.  Just when you think you have it figured out - BAM!  How did the creator of Glee come up with this?  And who does the intro music????Shivers every time I hear it......


----------



## jacksg@l

I for got to add - what happened to the dog the family had at the beginning????


----------



## yankeepenny

I. thougt the eye eyed housekeeper hated dogs. 
Or constance stole him. 
I think Beauregard is interesting looking.c
When i listed to the theme it sound like saws for
amputations.


----------



## macraven

ah, new blood for discussing AHS.......

and, btw, welcome jacksg@l to your new home away from home.



i think yankee penny is on the mark for that show.


it is kewl.....


----------



## schumigirl

tink20 said:


> Oh, I was playing down at the neighbors house, the other day (Community...hint hint) they don't play nice, so, I am glad to come back to the homies...its nice and safe here, everyone plays nice. There's no place like home.  LOL



It is nice here isn`t it. I don`t like people either that don`t play nice. We have a rather large church helpers group, mostly congregation, that does a lot of stuff for church and the community. We never normally disagree or have any bad feeling. Then one woman joined and just seemed to like to upset the applecart at every opportunity. She didn`t last very long.......but I don`t get it!!!


jacksg@l said:


> Quote:
> 
> And who does the intro music????Shivers every time I hear it......



I can`t listen to it at all either......its so creepy!! 



yankeepenny said:


> I think Beauregard is interesting looking.c
> When i listed to the theme it sound like saws for
> amputations.



Saws and amputations is a good description actually. Don`t know who Beauegard is yet??? But I`ll find out today!!!

Stuck at home with a real stinker of a cold. So I`m sat in the family room covered with a duvet and heating on high!!

My niece has sent me a link to AHS episodes online......and I`m going to catch up today to where you guys are.......A whole marathon from the one after piggy man......looking forward to it. I`ll be fine as it`s light here till about 3.30-4pm!!!

So nothing will be done at all today, DH`s at work and DS is out with his girlfriend for the day. Just me, the tv, the remote control and some junk food to keep me going.

Have a good Sunday


----------



## Metro West

For those of you interested in AHS, there is a thread on the CB that's going strong. 

Come on over and join us in the discussion:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2812529




jacksg@l said:


> I for got to add - what happened to the dog the family had at the beginning????


 I think it's just one of those television show things were Hallie is a character but doesn't always appear. She had a seemingly close call with Hayden which turned out to be a Halloween prank but she's still alive...as far as I know. Hallie is so ugly she's cute.


----------



## macraven

metro, i have been reading that thread but i don't post on it.
tanx for sharing it for carole and the others.

i have a few thread subs to the cb threads, but only because they are really nice and not cut throat.


what is so special about *this* thread is that everything follows the one rule:
Play Nice.

anyone can say anything and no feelings are hurt.


i'm glad carole now has the opportunity to find out what has happened since piggy man showed.


nothing new at my side of the world.
sick people within my four walls but that happens during the winter....
i let the others shovel the driveway yesterday morning.
i pretended i was asleep.....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> sick people within my four walls but that happens during the winter....
> i let the others shovel the driveway yesterday morning.
> i pretended i was asleep.....




Same here Macraven......this cold we all have has been lingering around for weeks. We all have noses like Rudolph!!! Winter is here.

We don`t have your weather yet.......we`re normally a few weeks behind you....not looking forward to it.

WOW....WOW.....WOW....to AHS......Loved the episodes I saw today especially the last 2 Smoldering Children and Birth.  Metro has been very patiently answering all my questions without giving too much away up till now. It was worth the wait though. I did watch some it from behind either my hands or the duvet.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> metro, i have been reading that thread but i don't post on it.
> tanx for sharing it for carole and the others.


Didn't know there was a thread but then don't venture over to the CP much either



schumigirl said:


> WOW....WOW.....WOW....to AHS......Loved the episodes I saw today especially the last 2 Smoldering Children and Birth.  Metro has been very patiently answering all my questions without giving too much away up till now. It was worth the wait though. I did watch some it from behind either my hands or the duvet.


We just finished watching the last 2 episodes last night ... I ♥ AHS!!  What boggles my mind is these are the same people who write for Glee!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We just finished watching the last 2 episodes last night ... I ♥ AHS!!  What boggles my mind is these are the same people who write for Glee!




i know.
amazing and mind boggling as you say.....!!!


glad the writers don't mix up the two shows..........


hey, how is the new baby?
sleeping with mom and dad?

is kitty warming up to him yet?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> hey, how is the new baby?
> sleeping with mom and dad?
> 
> is kitty warming up to him yet?



Kitties are very curious but still keeping their distance ... Lily did come sneak up on Tanner while he was snoozing in the family room - he didn't even notice!! 

And no, he's not sleeping with us in the bed ... he sleeps in our room next to our older Shepherd Dawnie's crate - he absolutely loves her!  If you go to my Facebook page, there's a picture of him sleeping with his head in her crate the first night he was with us (we don't close Dawnie's crate door).


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well, it's official ... this little gentleman is the newest member of our family
> 
> Everything went smoothly today, and he made himself right at home, so much so that when his breeder went to pick him up tonight to take him home, he ran upstairs to the bedroom ... so we all agreed he should just stay.





WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations on your new fur kid. 

Glad everything worked out so well. Dogs just know when the right person comes along. Glad he picked you.






RAPstar said:


> Yay!!! I got a 2nd interview!! Its on the 29th, which hopefully we will be out there by then. But if we're not and I can't make it, for some reason I don't get the reservation position.....then I still have a job in attractions!!!!








Happy Dances and good vibes! Congratulations, and happy trails out of Texas! You've probably been singing California Here I Come for days now. 






schumigirl said:


> Haven`t been around a lot recently. Things not so great over here, not drastically bad...just not great.
> 
> Mum goes in to hospital Tues for an operation, and I won`t make it up due to weather  She has my brothers and sisters close though, but it doesn`t make me feel any better!!
> 
> Some of you may remember me saying a while ago about DS and his back, which he was getting treated for sciatica....well turns out he may need back surgery as he has an extra disc and it has bulged which is causing the pain. I can`t believe my 17 year old, well 18 in January may need back surgery  We`re all a bit shell shocked really as we never expected it, but the MRI results were clear as crystal. He has his college final year exams next year as well so we`re worrying about how that will be affected with all this.
> 
> So with that and a few other niggles here and there, we`re struggling to get motivated for the festive season. Getting there though. Finished all my shopping apart from fresh groceries which we`ll get end of next week. Ordered our turkey today. But DH is sadly working this year 25th, 26th, 27th and 28th so dinner will be around 7 for a change. We`ll make the best of it though. He will be off right through christmas and new year next year the way his rota works.





That's a lot to worry about all at once. 

Hope your mom's surgery goes smoothly and her recovery is quick. And your poor son! That's got to be a major stress on so many levels.

I'm having a hard time finishing Christmas plans just because I can't get a grip on what week we're on. We have a month left to plan, right? 






jacksg@l said:


> Quote:
> My dh and I sit down and watch both shows faithfully.  It is fun to try and see if we can we can figure out what will happen next.  The Walking Dead was a bit predictable, but I have to admit watching American Horror Story thru my hands.  Just when you think you have it figured out - BAM!  How did the creator of Glee come up with this?  And who does the intro music????Shivers every time I hear it......





Creative people are, well, CREATIVE!!!!! 

Welcome to the SANS thread! Great to have you here, jacksg@l. 



I so need to start Christmas prep stuff. I haven't wrapped anything or planned the menu yet, and we're leaving for a five day trip on the 26th. Have I started prepping for that? No. This is going to be one crazy week at my house....

We FINALLY went to see The Muppets last weekend. The boys loved it, and so did I. I got the soundtrack and DS6 keeps running around singing bits of his favorite songs. With his autism he doesn't always know when it's inappropriate to be loud. Today in church he suddenly burst into, "I'M A MAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!! I'M A MUPPET!!!!!!!" It was hard to tell him to be quiet while I was laughing.


----------



## yankeepenny

There is something about Kermit. 
I always see the show in HS, and I just love him. 
He is on the cover of Entertainment weekly with all the stars of the year- kinda like the Beatles Sgt Pepper album. He is smack in the middle op front and personal . 
He just makes me smile. *Guess it is okay to be green. *


----------



## Tinker-tude

yankeepenny said:


> There is something about Kermit.
> I always see the show in HS, and I just love him.
> He is on the cover of Entertainment weekly with all the stars of the year- kinda like the Beatles Sgt Pepper album. He is smack in the middle op front and personal .
> He just makes me smile. *Guess it is okay to be green. *





Kermit is one of my heroes. I was a little worried about a new muppet movie and whether or not they woudl be true to the original characters. Big fat BRAVO to everyone involved in the production of that movie! I kept getting all teary eyed throughout the show, and bawled at the end. I love the muppets.... 



I hadn't heard about AHS until now. I know, that's weird, but we never watch t.v. and have no idea what's happening on any network. So I downloaded it on iTunes last night and watched two episodes.

WOW!!!!!

WHAT A CREEP SHOW!!!!!

Thanks for not giving any spoilers. I can see why this is such a popular show.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> I love the muppets....


me too ... sometimes I think a little too much for an adult 



Tinker-tude said:


> I hadn't heard about AHS until now. I know, that's weird, but we never watch t.v. and have no idea what's happening on any network. So I downloaded it on iTunes last night and watched two episodes.
> 
> WOW!!!!!
> 
> WHAT A CREEP SHOW!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for not giving any spoilers. I can see why this is such a popular show.


Just wait ... it gets even better


----------



## coastermom

Just poping in to say HI !! 

Wondering if anyone here thinks it is weird for us to go to dinner at the Crystal Palace in WDW for dinner with Pooh with no kids ? we are having a hard time finding a last dinner for our trip in a few weeks and we always enjoy dinner there with the kids !! UGH I dont want to look like a weirdo .. not that we are not weird but lets not fly the freak flag too high now !! LOL


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

coastermom said:


> Just poping in to say HI !!
> 
> Wondering if anyone here thinks it is weird for us to go to dinner at the Crystal Palace in WDW for dinner with Pooh with no kids ? we are having a hard time finding a last dinner for our trip in a few weeks and we always enjoy dinner there with the kids !! UGH I dont want to look like a weirdo .. not that we are not weird but lets not fly the freak flag too high now !! LOL



Not weird at all ... hubby and I did that a couple years ago before a MNSSHP and we had a blast.  We've also done the character breakfast at Animal Kingdom.  We also stand in line for character meet and greets so I say go for it!


----------



## yankeepenny

I am a solo WDW traveler. nobody will blink an eye anywhere you are on property.
Why? because we are all Uncle Walts kids who have come to visit.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

i'm *almost* sick of eating cookies - not! Several more batches to finish including the dreaded cut-outs.  I thought i was done Christmas shopping, now in my annual_ i need to buy just a few more things for everybody mode_

OCD Southwest watch has produced the 1st flight out to Vegas for upcoming tripvs the last one I had booked.  Was afraid weather would delay flight, etc.

carole - oh dear, hope everything goes well for you son. Does he have cervical or lumbar issue?



macraven said:


> congrats mom!!
> 
> 
> a new baby in the house..........!!


 
but is he 'trained'



RAPstar said:


> Yay!!! I got a 2nd interview!! Its on the 29th, which hopefully we will be out there by then. But if we're not and I can't make it, for some reason I don't get the reservation position.....then I still have a job in attractions!!!!


 


yankeepenny said:


> There is something about Kermit.
> I always see the show in HS, and I just love him.
> He is on the cover of Entertainment weekly with all the stars of the year- kinda like the Beatles Sgt Pepper album. He is smack in the middle op front and personal .
> He just makes me smile. *Guess it is okay to be green. *


 
i'm more of an animal fanma na ma na



coastermom said:


> Just poping in to say HI !!
> 
> Wondering if anyone here thinks it is weird for us to go to dinner at the Crystal Palace in WDW for dinner with Pooh with no kids ? we are having a hard time finding a last dinner for our trip in a few weeks and we always enjoy dinner there with the kids !! UGH I dont want to look like a weirdo .. not that we are not weird but lets not fly the freak flag too high now !! LOL


 
we enjoy it every trip _with or without kids_ but tend to book latest lunch possible since we've been paying OOP lately and it's more reasonably priced then.


----------



## yankeepenny

American Horror Story Fans!

I just made a connection(takes a long time- I know)

when you watch, really clue in on the Theme-
I just picked up on a couple of sounds, Water from the shower making a big drip sound, one at a time, almost an echoing sound down the drain, and, the saws sound like they are cutting bone/ or .....wallboards????? (things in the walls/floors)??? 

I heard the sound just after my shower and said, I recongnize that, and sure enough finally put it together.  Most likely will be years before i do that again. My brain is like my cell phone, never on. 


BTW- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



does anyone here watch HELL ON WHEELS?


----------



## yankeepenny

I booked lunches and dinners. 
38 more days


Hopefully , there are no hidden cameras at the Mickey Bar locations.


----------



## keishashadow

penny - what! no dole whips?  i confess to never eating a mickey bar, just not my thing.  i have a whopping 4 dining reservations made for DL, the same 2 on consecutive days - blue bayou & storytellers.  Their CSs are _really_ good @ DL, so i don't feel shorted.


----------



## yankeepenny

I have decided to apply for the newly opened position  at Fed Ex. 
There were 12  THOUSAND comments alone on Yahoo! on the monitor thrown over the fence caught on video story. 

I thnk maybe the driver lost his job with them....................


----------



## schumigirl

Tinker-tude said:


> That's a lot to worry about all at once.
> 
> Hope your mom's surgery goes smoothly and her recovery is quick. And your poor son! That's got to be a major stress on so many levels.
> 
> I'm having a hard time finishing Christmas plans just because I can't get a grip on what week we're on. We have a month left to plan, right?



Thank you....her surgery went well and she got home yesterday. She seems to be doing ok, and my sister is staying with her for a couple of nights. She is a theater recovery nurse so I know she`s in good hands. Still wish I was there though.

I know what you mean......Christmas has really crept up this year.......it`s not even as if they change the date every year 


[QUOTE 
carole - oh dear, hope everything goes well for you son. Does he have cervical or lumbar issue?





 [/QUOTE]

Thanks Keisha....it`s lumbar. He`s doing alright at the moment and not in real pain. His physio gave him lots of exercise to do every couple of hours and he walks 5 miles a day on the treadmill to stop him getting too tight in his leg and back......and never complains.......like I probably would!!!!



yankeepenny said:


> :American Horror Story Fans!
> 
> I just made a connection(takes a long time- I know)
> 
> when you watch, really clue in on the Theme-
> I just picked up on a couple of sounds, Water from the shower making a big drip sound, one at a time, almost an echoing sound down the drain, and, the saws sound like they are cutting bone/ or .....wallboards????? (things in the walls/floors)???
> 
> I heard the sound just after my shower and said, I recongnize that, and sure enough finally put it together.  Most likely will be years before i do that again. My brain is like my cell phone, never on.



I really need to listen to it again......I skip past it as it kinda makes me think of a physchiatric ward in an old fashioned sanitarium.
The final episode should be online for us today I hope.

I should stilll be sleeping.......but I do still get excited for Father Christmas visiting!!! Wish he could magic my Christmas grocery shop today.......not looking forward to the crowds. I try and buy enough so I don`t need to go out if I don`t want to till at least next Wednesday. We spend all year rushing around here there and everywhere, so I like to make it as relaxing a time as possible and enjoy it 


ETA........Don`t know what happened to Keisha`s quote!! Didn`t quite work!!!


----------



## macraven

carole, what is the time difference to where you are based on cst?


i can't sleep is my excuse...



good to hear your mom's surgery was sucessful.
sounds like she is in good hands w/ your sister with her.


----------



## yankeepenny

i think 5 hours eastern so 6 central. mainland europe another hour.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Yes, AHS just keeps getting better.

We watched four episodes last night after the kids went to bed. We just couldn't quit!!!!  

Now I'm dragging around dead tired after not being able to sleep well (thanks a lot, Tate and Hayden....), and I'm sure DH is drinking A LOT of caffiene today. Thank heaven for Mt. Dew and diet Dr. Pepper. 
Dr. Pepper 10 is yummy!

Three more episodes to go, and I have to fit wrapping presents in there somewhere. And grocery shopping.


----------



## ky07

Tinker-tude said:


> Yes, AHS just keeps getting better.
> 
> We watched four episodes last night after the kids went to bed. We just couldn't quit!!!!
> 
> Now I'm dragging around dead tired after not being able to sleep well (thanks a lot, Tate and Hayden....), and I'm sure DH is drinking A LOT of caffiene today. Thank heaven for Mt. Dew and diet Dr. Pepper.
> Dr. Pepper 10 is yummy!
> 
> Three more episodes to go, and I have to fit wrapping presents in there somewhere. And grocery shopping.


*I have never been a fan of diet soda due to the after taste but tried Dr Pepper 10 and now I am hooked on it *


----------



## Mad Hattered

Tinker-tude said:


> Thank heaven for Mt. Dew and diet Dr. Pepper. Dr. Pepper 10 is yummy!



Apparently you haven't seen the Dr Pepper 10 commercials.  THEY AREN'T FOR WOMEN!!!!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

*I just love Tate's new moniker
"norman bates junior"
*



*I really hope Ms. Angie Dickinson gets an Emmy come September. 
She SHOULD get a Best Actress nominee, and NOT Best Supporting.
*


----------



## keishashadow

I diet mt dew, flame retardent gives it that little extra sumpin sumpin


----------



## tink1957

Hi everyone 
Carole, I'm glad to hear your mum is doing well.  

I just realized it's 3 days till Christmas and I haven't wrapped a single present  Better get going, I guess.

The good news is we only have one week before our trip


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> I diet mt dew, flame retardent gives it that little extra sumpin sumpin


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> *I have never been a fan of diet soda due to the after taste but tried Dr Pepper 10 and now I am hooked on it *




A lot of my friends say the same thing. I'm one of the lucky ones who has been drinking diet carbonated cancer for so long that NOTHING has an aftertaste to me, not compared to saccharine.

I'm so used to diet soda that regular stuff tastes gross, thick, and gritty to me.





Mad Hattered said:


> Apparently you haven't seen the Dr Pepper 10 commercials.  THEY AREN'T FOR WOMEN!!!!!!




I'm not a woman.

I'm a Goddess.




yankeepenny said:


> *I just love Tate's new moniker
> "norman bates junior"
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *I really hope Ms. Angie Dickinson gets an Emmy come September.
> She SHOULD get a Best Actress nominee, and NOT Best Supporting.
> *




Yes! Norman Bates Jr. cracked me up! We watched the rest of the series tonight. We locked the kids out of the room and checked on them several times per episode. What a great, well written, well developed show! WOW!

Do you mean Jessica Lange for the Emmy?




keishashadow said:


> I diet mt dew, flame retardent gives it that little extra sumpin sumpin




Amen, Sister! That's the secret to the tangy flavor. I hear it also kills bacteria.


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK,this is a CB question.But I rather ask here were it is nice with no SA remarks that I'll get over there.

WWYD if you were me:
A)Go to in-laws on the 25'th cuase they expect you to
B)Go to DD's house and spend time with closer family and my GB's
C)Stay with your dad who is alone and wants my company
D)Say the heck with everyone,get a bottle,cook a steak and watch football by myself


It sucks being in my mid 40's and I'm still told what to do at home!!!

Tis the season of misery for me...........*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *OK,this is a CB question.But I rather ask here were it is nice with no SA remarks that I'll get over there.
> 
> WWYD if you were me:
> A)Go to in-laws on the 25'th cuase they expect you to
> B)Go to DD's house and spend time with closer family and my GB's
> C)Stay with your dad who is alone and wants my company
> D)Say the heck with everyone,get a bottle,cook a steak and watch football by myself
> 
> 
> It sucks being in my mid 40's and I'm still told what to do at home!!!
> 
> Tis the season of misery for me...........*



Donald - if it were me, I'd go and spend time with your Dad ... who knows how long he'll be around and this may be his last Christmas.  You can always split the time between your in-laws and your DD on the 26th (or even the 24th) ... then on the 26th get your bottle, cook a steak and watch football!


----------



## macraven

but the big game is on the 25th.....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> carole, what is the time difference to where you are based on cst?
> 
> 
> i can't sleep is my excuse...
> 
> 
> 
> good to hear your mom's surgery was sucessful.
> sounds like she is in good hands w/ your sister with her.



Thank you.......She`s doing great, she sounded so much better last night on the phone.
Yankeepenny is correct I think. We`re 5 hours behind Florida and New York, and I think 8 hours behind LA, so I think 6 hours ahead of where you are.
I can`t sleep tonight either. It`s nearly 5am here and I couldn`t get back over when I awoke at 4......DH still has a cold  so is blissfully sound asleep snoring very loudly!!! So I`m up......it was either get up or keep nudging him rather sharply and getting more annoyed...... 



tink1957 said:


> Hi everyone
> Carole, I'm glad to hear your mum is doing well.
> 
> I just realized it's 3 days till Christmas and I haven't wrapped a single present  Better get going, I guess.
> 
> The good news is we only have one week before our trip



I finished my wrapping last night Vicki.....I`m normally more organised than this.
You must be so excited for your trip  it`s so close now!!



donaldduck352 said:


> *OK,this is a CB question.But I rather ask here were it is nice with no SA remarks that I'll get over there.
> 
> WWYD if you were me:
> A)Go to in-laws on the 25'th cuase they expect you to
> B)Go to DD's house and spend time with closer family and my GB's
> C)Stay with your dad who is alone and wants my company
> D)Say the heck with everyone,get a bottle,cook a steak and watch football by myself
> 
> 
> It sucks being in my mid 40's and I'm still told what to do at home!!!
> 
> Tis the season of misery for me...........*



It`s a shame you feel so pulled........supposed to be a fun time of year isn`t it 

I assume taking your dad to spend time with you at DD`s is maybe not an option????

If not then I would visit my dad. See other family around other dates. We live 4 hours away from my family (dh has no family other than distants) and I would love to see them especially around the holidays. But it`s not an option really.
I would never go spend time with inlaws or anyone just because it`s expected though.
I do hope whatever you decide.....you`re happy with it and have a lovely time 


My first full day in the house without having to go out  Grocery shop all done and house is all tidy. Going round to friends house tonight though for dinner and a drink. They only live 5 mins away so very walkable...even after a couple of Christmas glasses of wine 

Loved AHS finale....The cast was tremendous, especially Jessica Lange. If I`m being picky I was disappointed in a strange way we didn`t see more of Thaddeus. I really thought he would have been more prevalent to the stories.....he was terrifying. I can`t talk about it with DH as he hasn`t watched the online ones.....he`s just watched open house.....and it`s so hard not to jump in with spoilers!!!!!
I loved the subtle humor in this show too. How long do we have to wait for the new series......not that I`m impatient or anything


----------



## yankeepenny

I  am so sorry I mixed up angie dickinson with jessica lange. 
must be the 5000 hipity hopity versions of christmas classics on the radio that have my brain fried.
seriously, why mess up a good Bing/Nat tune anyway?????


If you did not know, with the exception of sunday nite, ALL THE NFL GAMES are on on Saturday. 

DD352-
spend xmas day with dad. swing by store early on 24th, get a few drinks and cook a  steak with dad on sunday. check in with DD on 
24th. 

avoid the outlaws at all costs. 

you have a family too!


*p.s. 

word on the street is End of Next October for new Season of AHS. -no throwing fruitcake at the messanger!!~!!!!!*


----------



## schumigirl

yankeepenny said:


> *p.s.
> 
> word on the street is End of Next October for new Season of AHS. -no throwing fruitcake at the messanger!!~!!!!!*




lol.........Thanks.......I`ll pass you a nice slice of home made cherry cake for the info though.......A good party is about I can decently throw 

It is a long time to wait!!!!


----------



## tink20

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas! and if you have snow, build a snowman for me...we never get snow and this year its not even cold here, but I'm not complaining, have so much to be happy about, truly blessed.


----------



## ky07

*Donald I am with the others I would spend it with your dad cause I would if it were me cause I lost my dad when I was 16 and would love to have him around this time of year *


----------



## tink1957

Donald, I'm also with everyone else who said to spend time with your dad, I lost my dad when I was 5 years old and my mom passed away in 2009...you never know how long you will have to spend time with your loved ones.  I assume your dad only has you, everyone else has someone to spend Christmas with...I suggest you divide your time and do everything except the inlaws.  You can watch the game Sunday night, spend the morning with your dad and the afternoon with the kids.


----------



## RAPstar

Hi everyone. Last day with AAA today. Went to my last Tori concert in Dallas last night as well. Though I'm sure I'll still be able to see her if she comes to L.A. Now to just make it through Xmas at my sisters. And then the 1400 mile drive.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## reelmom

Hi!  I have decided to join in.  I keep seeing this thread every time I come over to the Universal Boards.  I haven't read anything from this or previous threads so I don't know what I am getting into.  However, if a thread has been going on for this long, it must be fun.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


>





Mad Hattered said:


>





Tis the season for our thread.
something about nothing.

many tanks to bonny for reminding us of the holiday!!

and to Mr Mad for showing the visual of one who truly enjoys it.....


----------



## macraven

reelmom said:


> Hi!  I have decided to join in.  I keep seeing this thread every time I come over to the Universal Boards.  I haven't read anything from this or previous threads so I don't know what I am getting into.  However, if a thread has been going on for this long, it must be fun.








to our newest homie:

reelmom......


_i always love reading that tag she has......_

we are on our  8th/9th? episode of something about nothing...
it's a chat thread and we yak about everything here.

the only rule we have is to play nice.

we come here to escape other threads/forums for peace and tranquility.
we share everything here but our weight.  

jump in anytime.

we are glad you are here!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Thank you friends of my 22'' screen.It would be foolish on my part not to do Christmas without Dad.

Mind set,everyone mad,including DW,but OH WELL.Dad has not got long and I will spend all the time I can with him.

*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just realized,this is post#8,000

only took 2 1/2yrs to do it*


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *Thank you friends of my 22'' screen.
> *




Your friends are bigger than mine!


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just realized,this is post#8,000
> 
> only took 2 1/2yrs to do it*



Congratulations, Duck!!


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just realized,this is post#8,000
> 
> only took 2 1/2yrs to do it*


*Congrats *


----------



## macraven

third on a match....




Congrats Mr Duck!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Yes a love to post!!!*


----------



## tink1957

RAPstar said:


> Hi everyone. Last day with AAA today. Went to my last Tori concert in Dallas last night as well. Though I'm sure I'll still be able to see her if she comes to L.A. Now to just make it through Xmas at my sisters. And then the 1400 mile drive.


Have a great trip Robbie, drive safely and hope you survive Xmas.  


reelmom said:


> Hi!  I have decided to join in.  I keep seeing this thread every time I come over to the Universal Boards.  I haven't read anything from this or previous threads so I don't know what I am getting into.  However, if a thread has been going on for this long, it must be fun.



 to my fellow Georgian, you'll like it here...as mac said we play nice.

I finally wrapped most of my presents, went grocery shopping after work and plan on cooking after work tomorrow...it stinks to work on Christmas eve but it could be worse...at least I have a job and a trip to look forward to next week.


----------



## yankeepenny

welcome newbie  !!!!by an chance do you watch football, American Horror Story or admire
 Festivus??????????
my sister and i had phone grievence festivus today. it was great. 
enjoy all day saturday football gang and one game sunday night.


----------



## yankeepenny

dd352.    congrats on 8000 posts!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just realized,this is post#8,000
> 
> only took 2 1/2yrs to do it*


Congrats!!



Mad Hattered said:


> Your friends are bigger than mine!


Mine too


----------



## Mad Hattered

Ho...Ho...Ho...Get...Get..Get...


----------



## Metro West

I hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## roseprincess

Wanted to pop in and wish all the homies here a Merry Christmas!!



Rosemarie


----------



## ky07

*Merry Christmas Homies *


----------



## AryaForQueen

*Merry Christmas everyone!!*


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Ho...Ho...Ho...Get...Get..Get...






my idol..................


----------



## macraven

AryaForQueen said:


> *Merry Christmas everyone!!*



welcome to the newest homie.............our Queen.


and, wishing you a very merry Christmas too!



















_i'm sitting up until i see Santa tonight....._


----------



## Bluer101

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## damo

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## tink1957

*Merry Christmas to all! *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## reelmom

Merry Christmas my new friends!  I hope you are having a wonderful time with your families today.


----------



## KStarfish82

Merry Christmas from the Motherland!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Tinker-tude

Hope everyone had a VERY Merry Christmas!


I'm still up packing for a trip to eastern TN after no sleep for the past two nights. Good thing I had a little nap earlier.... I'm still doing laundry  hoping DS10's stuff made it into the hamper. How can one ten-year-old lose so many pieces of clothing and underwear in such a short time?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Boxing Day ...


----------



## coastermom

Merry Christmas ... 

A little late but hope all the homies had a great day yesterday ! 

So after much consideration and a few harsh words we have made a reservation for WDW for our 20th anniversary trip ... We were going to do Las Vegas but with the time difference and the way the flights run out of the NY/NJ area it would have been way too much for us to do it over a weekend ... we leave the 12th and come home the 16th .. we are AKL and have free dining and all our ADRs are made !! so excited to go !!!  NO KIDS !!! 

other then that the holidays have made me exhausted !! I need this week off from school as much as the kids do !! 

Hope everyone is well !!


----------



## keishashadow

i was on a cookie bender, blacked out and now it's almost NYEve and I find i've neglected to wish yinz guys all a Happy Christmas.  Don't you just hate when that happens?

carole - viva WDW!  did u get a new tag for Christmas?

Did anybody get a new tag for Christmas?  I think the TFs are in cahoots with Santa Claus. 

It's all fun and games until the Tag Fairy checks her naughty list  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





ky07 said:


> *Donald I am with the others I would spend it with your dad cause I would if it were me cause I lost my dad when I was 16 and would love to have him around this time of year *






RAPstar said:


> Hi everyone. Last day with AAA today. Went to my last Tori concert in Dallas last night as well. Though I'm sure I'll still be able to see her if she comes to L.A. Now to just make it through Xmas at my sisters. And then the 1400 mile drive.


 
good luck



donaldduck352 said:


> *Just realized,this is post#8,000*
> 
> _*only took 2 1/2yrs to do it*_


 
another milestone crossed off the bucket list! ps  i was voting for the steak/beer/football, figuring  u could multi task &Y plop ur pa in easy chair to join you.


Mad Hattered said:


> Ho...Ho...Ho...Get...Get..Get...


 
nwa ha ha


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and Boxing Day ... had a very nice, but quiet Christmas here.  

I have such a great hubby ... here's one of the prezzies I received from him this year ... yes a Disney Dooney & Burke Bag


----------



## macraven

somebody loves bonny a lot..........



i know you will enjoy the handbags...




keisha, carole has had those tags for sometime.
and it happened prior to your cookie overload........


you missed we have two newbies in the forum.
one of them is a Queen.
the other has a fishing pole.







i still have sick people within my four walls.
hard to escape from them..........


----------



## keishashadow

i see sick people...here too...i'm surrounded by a snotty bunch of cranks.  I'm always the last to notice cool new tags.

hmm, a queen walked into a fishing pool and..._naw, i'm going to start NY resolutions early and be good.  _Welcome to the new blood

that's a beauty of a D&B Bonny.  My GD bought me my 1st one this xmas, the wristlet in blue, which i'm going to try in the parks this year.  I'm told I have to 'register' it, assume that means it has a warranty


----------



## RAPstar

Made it to Anaheim! Job interview tomorrow at 10!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> that's a beauty of a D&B Bonny.  My GD bought me my 1st one this xmas, the wristlet in blue, which i'm going to try in the parks this year.  I'm told I have to 'register' it, assume that means it has a warranty


Yep ... it's a one year warrranty - defects in craftsmanship for a full year of normal use.



RAPstar said:


> Made it to Anaheim! Job interview tomorrow at 10!


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Made it to Anaheim! Job interview tomorrow at 10!


 
Pacific Standard Time good luck

bonny that's good to know.  I hope it'll weather a sprinkle or two, looks pretty sturdy

working on NYE menu, think i'll go with the old standbys.  Already visited the state (liquor) store before xmas to avoid that rush.  Some day those of us in PA will be able to buy a bottle of vino in grocery store.  Finally we can pick up a 6 pack in 'select' stores but for a case of brew need to make yet another stop @ beer distributor...political mumbo jumbo I calls it.  btw, thank you canada for moosehead


----------



## tink1957

Just popped in to say hi, I'm headed to Orlando today

Bye for now.


----------



## donaldduck352

tink1957 said:


> Just popped in to say hi, I'm headed to Orlando today
> 
> Bye for now.



*Pack jackets Vicki,its been a tad nippy at night and mornings lately.

Have a great time.Take pics if ya can.*


----------



## Mikkimús

Happy holidays everybody, greetings from ICEland which at the moment really stands up to its name. The snow is atleast 16 inches deep in the city and deeper when you go anywhere from downtown. This is a pic taken just few minutes ago from my windom you can see a digger close to the top, it just finished "cleaning" the parking lot tho its still snowing so i dont know how long this will last 





but atleast it is looking very festive, and the kids love it, i dont care i sit at home watching tv while im on a break but i cant deny that i would love to be in Florida right now, a little heat would be lovely


----------



## Metro West

Mikkimús;43573921 said:
			
		

> i cant deny that i would love to be in Florida right now, a little heat would be lovely


 Although we are warmer than you are right now, it's still a bit chilly for us down here. I'll be glad when the temps warm up again...hopefully soon!

Oh....and


----------



## keishashadow

mikkimus - oh snow! howdy

vicki - happy trails!

having 1st NYE party tonight due to kids work schedules (steak & chicken on the grill, shrimp, and getting ready to make the dreaded spinach dip in the bread bowl thang nom nom).  Least it will tune us up for tomorrow lol.

Anybody else have plans?


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús

hey, how's it goin'.......

i'm glad you came back to our thread.
i was wondering if we scared you off since you have been MIA here.


now i know.
you are snowbound......


i guess by living in Iceland, you get used to the snow like in your picture.

but, where ever home is, you are happy!

enjoy tv and the internet.
stay warm.
come back and show us more pics!


_note to self:  don't vacation in Iceland in December_


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> Anybody else have plans?



We are headed over to friend's house tonight to help finish off their new bar they installed downstairs.  They have the front of it covered with Bud Select and Bud Light Lime bottlecaps.  They have lights that spell CAMPBELL's in the middle of it.  So far it has over 2,000 bottlecaps on it.  He needs around 200 or so more to finish before tomorrow nights party.  Someone's gotta help....right? 

And then we get to go back tomorrow and do it all again.

I am making Parmesan Wafers with basil and prosciutto with a balsamic reduction drizzled over them.  If you havent made parmesan chips you seriously should. 

Just get or grate some parmesan cheese (not super fine...more shredded) and put a tablespoon on a parchment line baking sheet.
Sorta flatten out the mound and bake at 350 until the edges start to brown (5 minutes or so).  Let them cool and then scrape them off with a spatula or pull while still hot and mold them into cups or bowls by molding them over the end of a cup (will need a bigger mound to start with if making those).


----------



## macraven

i can mail you bottlecaps.


_anything to help a homie.._


----------



## tink20

RAPstar said:


> Made it to Anaheim! Job interview tomorrow at 10!



Good Luck!



tink1957 said:


> Just popped in to say hi, I'm headed to Orlando today
> 
> Bye for now.



Have Fun, say Hi to Mickey for me! 


Mad Hattered said:


> We are headed over to friend's house tonight to help finish off their new bar they installed downstairs.  They have the front of it covered with Bud Select and Bud Light Lime bottlecaps.  They have lights that spell CAMPBELL's in the middle of it.  So far it has over 2,000 bottlecaps on it.  He needs around 200 or so more to finish before tomorrow nights party.  Someone's gotta help....right?
> 
> And then we get to go back tomorrow and do it all again.
> 
> I am making Parmesan Wafers with basil and prosciutto with a balsamic reduction drizzled over them.  If you havent made parmesan chips you seriously should.
> 
> Just get or grate some parmesan cheese (not super fine...more shredded) and put a tablespoon on a parchment line baking sheet.
> Sorta flatten out the mound and bake at 350 until the edges start to brown (5 minutes or so).  Let them cool and then scrape them off with a spatula or pull while still hot and mold them into cups or bowls by molding them over the end of a cup (will need a bigger mound to start with if making those).



Take a pic, to show us how the lights turned out.
MH, you sound like a great cook.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas, we did.   Wed. spent the day with my mom and 2 sisters, we went to the casino in Atmore, AL. for lunch, spa and a little gambling (for mom's bday) My sister won $400.  I didn't win, but didn't lose too much. Its a little warm here today in AL, but suppose to get cold by Sun.

No tag fairy for me....boo woo

Happy New Year Homies!


----------



## macraven

Pink Tink from Sweet Home Alabama, when you say 'cold', do you mean: you need to start wearing a coat outside?


or a coat, hat, gloves ........



we have rain, it started this morning and still going.
i need the umbrella today..

the shovel could come next.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> Pink Tink from Sweet Home Alabama, when you say 'cold', do you mean: you need to start wearing a coat outside?
> 
> 
> or a coat, hat, gloves ........
> 
> 
> 
> we have rain, it started this morning and still going.
> i need the umbrella today..
> 
> the shovel could come next.



It was 65 and sunny here yesterday.  Today is overcast, windy and 55.  Tomorrow is supposed to be the mid 60's again. 

Our original NYE party plan was to go to a local ski resort (Hidden Valley....no they don't make Ranch dressing) but it's been too warm and the snow they produce is melted so they are closed.

Our high on Monday is the low 30's.


----------



## tink20

I mean we can't wear shorts anymore.... Actually, highs in the 50s, lows in the 30s, at least thats what the weatherman says.

 I like "Pink Tink", thats who I'll be here, since we have a lot of Tinks on this thread, thanks for the nickname mac!


----------



## macraven

Pink Tink has now been born..........


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> It was 65 and sunny here yesterday.  Today is overcast, windy and 55.  Tomorrow is supposed to be the mid 60's again.
> 
> Our original NYE party plan was to go to a local ski resort (Hidden Valley....no they don't make Ranch dressing) but it's been too warm and the snow they produce is melted so they are closed.
> 
> Our high on Monday is the low 30's.



i called a friend in Belleville and she told be how nice the weather has been.
it's the same as youse posted.


i miss that weather so much. 


isn't Hidden Valley west of you?


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i called a friend in Belleville and she told be how nice the weather has been.
> it's the same as youse posted.
> 
> 
> i miss that weather so much.
> 
> 
> isn't Hidden Valley west of you?



Yes, it's 18 miles west of us, near our Six Flags.  It's in Wildwood, MO.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

We just got back today from a trip to Dollywood. Great place for a quick trip!

We're planning our next quick trip for mid February to Legoland. Has anyone been? My kids are obsessed with Lego, so this is going to be a birthday surprise for the older one.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Happy Boxing Day ...




We kind of had a version of Boxing Day, but it was on Christmas Day. I know - that makes no sense! 

Since we were planning a trip and I knew we wouldn't have time to get ready for it, DH and I decided the week before Christmas to do all the presents on Christmas Eve, and nothing but the big dinner and packing on Christmas Day. So we had Boxing Day the day before you did. We may start a new tradition here!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Done with Ketchup.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas and Boxing Day ... had a very nice, but quiet Christmas here.
> 
> I have such a great hubby ... here's one of the prezzies I received from him this year ... yes a Disney Dooney & Burke Bag




Sweet! I'd love to grab me one of those....





RAPstar said:


> Made it to Anaheim! Job interview tomorrow at 10!




Too late to wish you luck, so 

HOPE IT WENT WONDERFULLY WELL!!!!!





			
				Mikkimús;43573921 said:
			
		

> Happy holidays everybody, greetings from ICEland which at the moment really stands up to its name. The snow is atleast 16 inches deep in the city and deeper when you go anywhere from downtown. This is a pic taken just few minutes ago from my windom you can see a digger close to the top, it just finished "cleaning" the parking lot tho its still snowing so i dont know how long this will last
> 
> 
> but atleast it is looking very festive, and the kids love it, i dont care i sit at home watching tv while im on a break but i cant deny that i would love to be in Florida right now, a little heat would be lovely




Wow. I get shivers looking at that picture. I thought we were cold visiting Tennessee this week, needing hats, gloves, and thermals. I grew up in snow, but I think I've lost all ability to tolerate cold anymore. I've grown soft in the south!





keishashadow said:


> having 1st NYE party tonight due to kids work schedules (steak & chicken on the grill, shrimp, and getting ready to make the dreaded spinach dip in the bread bowl thang nom nom).  Least it will tune us up for tomorrow lol.
> 
> Anybody else have plans?




We had a friend over for Cmas, so we're going to his house for a casual NYE get together. Soup and Monte Cristo sandwiches, and great conversation. That's more than we usually do!





Mad Hattered said:


> We are headed over to friend's house tonight to help finish off their new bar they installed downstairs.  They have the front of it covered with Bud Select and Bud Light Lime bottlecaps.  They have lights that spell CAMPBELL's in the middle of it.  So far it has over 2,000 bottlecaps on it.  He needs around 200 or so more to finish before tomorrow nights party.  Someone's gotta help....right?
> 
> And then we get to go back tomorrow and do it all again.
> 
> I am making Parmesan Wafers with basil and prosciutto with a balsamic reduction drizzled over them.  If you havent made parmesan chips you seriously should.
> 
> Just get or grate some parmesan cheese (not super fine...more shredded) and put a tablespoon on a parchment line baking sheet.
> Sorta flatten out the mound and bake at 350 until the edges start to brown (5 minutes or so).  Let them cool and then scrape them off with a spatula or pull while still hot and mold them into cups or bowls by molding them over the end of a cup (will need a bigger mound to start with if making those).




So you get to work for your fun? Remind my 10 y/o that those rules never change. 


I love the recipes you share with us. When you publish your cook book, I'll buy it fer sher!



If I can't get back here for awhile,

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coastermom

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!! wanted to come and wish everyone well for 2012 !! 

We are getting excited for our trip to WDW  on the 12th of Jan !! Just us no kids !! I cant believe it is already on its way !! 

Looking forward to a new year with new people in my life and a great new outlook on life .. I also learned in 2011 that there is nothing better then family and friends come and go and some really are people that pass through your life with little to no meaning in the long run !!


----------



## keishashadow

not sure which i like better pink tink or those parmesan babies.  Nye party this afternoon at casino must've had the mummy dust on my side.  Finally won on mini baccarat!     Happy new years


----------



## Metro West




----------



## donaldduck352

*I was busy getting my fireworks ready.I just want to say 

HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!!!!*


----------



## macraven




----------



## Tinker-tude

_HAPPY, SNAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!_

Best wishes for everyone in all of our pursuits!

Have fun at DW without the kids, Coastermom!

Have fun with the fireworks, Donald!


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> _HAPPY, SNAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!_
> 
> Best wishes for everyone in all of our pursuits!
> 
> Have fun at DW without the kids, Coastermom!
> 
> Have fun with the fireworks, Donald!





looks like someone was up in the early hours.........


3:48 am...............


betcha taminator is asleep now.....




*happy new year homies!!*



bring on the ny's resolutions....


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!



i  this!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> looks like someone was up in the early hours.........
> 
> 
> 3:48 am...............
> 
> 
> betcha taminator is asleep now.....
> 
> 
> *happy new year homies!!*
> 
> 
> bring on the ny's resolutions....



Unfortunately, I wasn't. I was cleaning carpets. We came home from our friend's house to a house that REEKED of dog poo. Rock and Roo both caught a nasty virus at the kennel while we were on vacation. I started cleaning up the mess (which was EVERYWHERE) and discovered the carpet cleaner didn't work.  I cleaned up the best I could by hand. The dogs had to be let our every 45 minutes or so, and I was getting sick from the smell. When it finally seemed like the dogs were going to sleep for a few hours, I crawled into bed at 5 A.M. and got up around 8 A.M. to let the dogs out again. DH ran to the store and got a new carpet cleaner. The house smells much better, but the dogs still reek to high heaven. As soon as it's feasible, they are both getting a long, hot bath! And so are the carpets. Again.

Great way to ring in the New Year, right? 

My resolution is to smile more and growl less. 





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!





Love it! 

It's so funny to see what people in the past thought the future would be like. Every movie depicting the future (now present) makes me giggle.


----------



## Tinker-tude

I guess everyone went to bed early? I'll be heading there soon.


Nighty-night, Homies.... 


.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> I guess everyone went to bed early? I'll be heading there soon.
> 
> 
> Nighty-night, Homies....
> 
> 
> .





whoa...............i'm still around.

i can never go to sleep until the morning hours.


i was over on the budget board reading about destashing.
i think i need to do that as i have too much junk and clutter in my house.


----------



## coastermom

Happy New Year again ... 

Not happy about going to work again tomorrow !! Ugh School , HW and regular hours again NO FUN 

I am thrilled that the 12th is quickly approaching though !! some much needed time without childern !! 

Hope everyone is good off to get the house Christmas free  today .. Outside is all done and the tree is out but  now to work on the rest of the  inside today ... this could take days ! 


Enjoy everyone !

RIP Jaws 1/2/12


----------



## schumigirl

Belated Happy New Year wishes to everyone. Hope you all had a very happy Christmas time  





macraven said:


> i was over on the budget board reading about destashing.
> i think i need to do that as i have too much junk and clutter in my house.




That is our plan for tomorrow. Clear out bedroom cupboards and the attic..........not looking forward to it though. I`m planning on being ruthless........well I can try 

Everything that can`t be given to charity organisations or church is going to the rubbish dump. I am going to have so much space when I`ve finished. Must be careful not to fill it with more new junk 

Ruthless is what I must be


----------



## macraven

Congrats Mr Duck on that new tag....

you wear it well.


----------



## keishashadow

hecks bells i missed the new tag, congrats donald

anybody else just reveling in the abundance of football?  only reason i might watch the hockey game is to see if the ice is melting.  Went from 50 degree weather to dusting of snow and windchill in the teens, what a way to start out the year.

i've managed to attack half the decorations.  the tree is standing tall until next weekend, need to enjoy it with the end of the world coming this year & all.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i was over on the budget board reading about destashing.
> i think i need to do that as i have too much junk and clutter in my house.




That's one,




coastermom said:


> Outside is all done and the tree is out but  now to work on the rest of the  inside today ... this could take days !



two,



schumigirl said:


> That is our plan for tomorrow. Clear out bedroom cupboards and the attic..........not looking forward to it though. I`m planning on being ruthless........well I can try
> 
> Everything that can`t be given to charity organisations or church is going to the rubbish dump. I am going to have so much space when I`ve finished. Must be careful not to fill it with more new junk
> 
> Ruthless is what I must be




three people getting rid of clutter so far.


I'm in! I just bought some medium sized storage boxes for all the spring and summer clothes I still need to organize. My very favorites will be saved, stuff for DS6 to grow into will be saved, and the rest will go away. Anything left after the boxes are filled will go away, too.

Then I need to start upstairs. That will be a major job.


Now if I can just get some energy....


Roo is feeling better, but Rock is still sick. I think we need to go to the vet.


----------



## macraven

taminator tu tu.........

it is much easier said than done.
words of wisdom
or
the reason i don't destash very well.  


i have the tree and decorations all boxed up and on the shelf in the basement.
did the utility room today.
i made a point to through out all can goods that expired sometime in 2009.
i figure the ones that expired in '10 still have some life in them......

i have 6 racks/towers in my basement.
4 of them are filled with stuff belonging to my parental units.
i'll go through them someday...............
but i did destash one of my racks.


i'm concentrating on what i can get rid of now and have more room in my dump.
tomorrow it is the kitchen.
if i haven't used it in months, into the good will box it will go.

i should see the light at the end of the tunnel by the end of this year.


sending kisses to Rock.
that will make him feel better or maybe he will smell Cats on me and become peppy and himself again.......


----------



## Mad Hattered

R.I.P JAWS....may the muggles choke on a scuba tank!!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> taminator tu tu.........
> 
> it is much easier said than done.
> words of wisdom
> or
> the reason i don't destash very well.
> 
> 
> sending kisses to Rock.
> that will make him feel better or maybe he will smell Cats on me and become peppy and himself again.......




You can say that again. 
I have such good intentions about cleaning up my mountains of good quality unused things. 
In fact, I constantly have those good intentions. 
I just never get around to making it happen for more than a day or two. 
I have to get out of the house and take care of the kids at some point. 


Rock says thanks for the kisses. He's too old to care whether or not you have cat shaped dogs.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Jared started his school work today and is happily reading his medieval history. We both love history.  He's not as fond of math.

Jonathan starts back at the autism center on Thursday, and his social skills class on Monday.

It'll be good to get back on a schedule, but it's a new schedule to adapt to. 
I hope I don't forget and drive 2.5 hours for nothing on one of the OLD schedule days.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> R.I.P JAWS....may the muggles choke on a scuba tank!!!!


 ... that is too awesome!!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> R.I.P JAWS....may the muggles choke on a scuba tank!!!!


 
Bruce (even though he was named for Spielberg's attorney) never stood a chance against the powerful magic of corporate greed.


----------



## macraven

wow!

looks like orlando has some cold weather last night.......


----------



## Tinker-tude

Okay, FL peeps. We're going to Legoland in Feb. 
If I remember right, it was really, really cold in FL (and everywhere else) during the month of love.

Just trying to decide if I should keep the box of spring clothes unsealed, or pack the mild winter wear.


----------



## macraven

if you are driving, take both.........



if you are flying, wear a lot of clothes on the plane so you have more room in your luggage.......

layer yourself.

wear 2 pairs of shorts.
under that, wear leggings/armour all
wear the jeans over the above.

wear 2 tees.
over that, a long sleeve top
and a windbreaker vest over that.

then put on the coat.

wear a winter type of hat with gloves stuck inside them.

can't help you with the shoes except you could put shoes/sandals in the coat pockets.



Then, pack the suitcase
you won't be over the weight limit then.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> if you are driving, take both.........
> 
> 
> 
> if you are flying, wear a lot of clothes on the plane so you have more room in your luggage.......
> 
> layer yourself.
> 
> wear 2 pairs of shorts.
> under that, wear leggings/armour all
> wear the jeans over the above.
> 
> wear 2 tees.
> over that, a long sleeve top
> and a windbreaker vest over that.
> 
> then put on the coat.
> 
> wear a winter type of hat with gloves stuck inside them.
> 
> can't help you with the shoes except you could put shoes/sandals in the coat pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, pack the suitcase
> you won't be over the weight limit then.





Wow, Mac!  How do you not die of heatstroke? You are definitely a travel veteran, though. If I pack extra shoes, I usually fill them with small items so no space is wasted. But I haven't flown since they started charging extra for heavy bags, so I need to learn how to pack again. Ugh....


Luckily, we're driving this trip. Our next long trip on a plane isn't until August or September, so we'll be packing light that trip.


DH won two plane tickets from work for being Superman. Now we just need to decide exactly where we want to use them. I originally wanted to go to ComicCon, but it's too soon in the year to swing it. Anything like that happening late summer or early fall that any Homies know about? 


I'm thinking instead that we can go to a big Renaissance Faire that's too far to drive to. CA? MI? NY? We'll see what the boys' tickets will cost and start planning away! We haven't been to a Ren Faire for seven years. That's an eternity for this wench!


----------



## brianjb

Tinker-tude said:


> Wow, Mac!  How do you not die of heatstroke? You are definitely a travel veteran, though. If I pack extra shoes, I usually fill them with small items so no space is wasted. But I haven't flown since they started charging extra for heavy bags, so I need to learn how to pack again. Ugh....
> 
> 
> Luckily, we're driving this trip. Our next long trip on a plane isn't until August or September, so we'll be packing light that trip.
> 
> 
> DH won two plane tickets from work for being Superman. Now we just need to decide exactly where we want to use them. I originally wanted to go to ComicCon, but it's too soon in the year to swing it. Anything like that happening late summer or early fall that any Homies know about?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking instead that we can go to a big Renaissance Faire that's too far to drive to. CA? MI? NY? We'll see what the boys' tickets will cost and start planning away! We haven't been to a Ren Faire for seven years. That's an eternity for this wench!



You're profile says your in Columbus, MS.  That is only 240 miles from Nashville.  They have a Ren fair.


----------



## macraven

brianjb

our newest homie and he can read a map.



we need homies like that here...........!!


thanks for the 411 about Ren Faire.



i go to one in Bristol Wi but that is because it is a very short drive for me to get there.......
i figured Tink taminator wouldn't want to drive that far north.

i bet she is very happy to hear there is one much closer to her.

Thanks Mr Brian
!!


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> if you are driving, take both.........
> 
> 
> 
> if you are flying, wear a lot of clothes on the plane so you have more room in your luggage.......
> 
> layer yourself.
> 
> wear 2 pairs of shorts.
> under that, wear leggings/armour all
> wear the jeans over the above.
> 
> wear 2 tees.
> over that, a long sleeve top
> and a windbreaker vest over that.
> 
> then put on the coat.
> 
> wear a winter type of hat with gloves stuck inside them.
> 
> 
> .



were you hiddin in ma wardrobe.....thats what I had to wear today because of the stinkin Scottish weather !!!! 

Brrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Mad Hattered

Here is the bar we were trying to finish off with bottlecaps the night before NYE.  We needed 77 more Bud Select and we got them.  The Bud Light Lime drinkers couldn't quite keep up. 






The white lettering is made up of LED lights that plug in behind it.


----------



## Tinker-tude

brianjb said:


> You're profile says your in Columbus, MS.  That is only 240 miles from Nashville.  They have a Ren fair.




Welcome aboard, Brian!

We're looking at the really distant Ren Faires so we can use some plane tickets my husband won. Not only does it need to be a planeworthy distance, it needs to be at the right time of year. With all of the other plans we made in advance for trips, seminars, etc., the only time we can use our tickets is late summer/early fall. But thanks for the heads up! Nashville is only about a 4-5 hour drive for us, so we can hit their Faire in 2013 if I make plans for it now.


Mac - you go to the one in WI? Let me see of we can meet you there!  Do you go on an exact weekend, or just whenever you feel like it while it's running? I need to check plane ticket prices for the kids!





scotlass said:


> were you hiddin in ma wardrobe.....thats what I had to wear today because of the stinkin Scottish weather !!!!
> 
> Brrrrrrrr.....




Vicki!!!!! Long time no see!  Welcome back, bonny lass!


.


----------



## schumigirl

scotlass said:


> were you hiddin in ma wardrobe.....thats what I had to wear today because of the stinkin Scottish weather !!!!
> 
> Brrrrrrrr.....




It`s not fun is it!!! We lost part of our roof last night with the gales......sat waiting for a roofer to appear just now!!!




Mad Hattered said:


> Here is the bar we were trying to finish off with bottlecaps the night before NYE.  We needed 77 more Bud Select and we got them.  The Bud Light Lime drinkers couldn't quite keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white lettering is made up of LED lights that plug in behind it.



I will very unselfishly volunteer to make up the deficit left by the Bud Light Lime drinkers.......Anything to help out if I can 



Yep, lost part of our roof at 2am this morning.....thought the whole world was falling on top of us........instead it was all over the front garden.....thankfully missed DH`s precious and much loved car (my little car was in the garage safe)..................so waiting on builder who was supposed to be here 2 hours ago!!! But I imagine he will be very busy today so won`t make a fuss, but what a mess!!!

Total contrast to the inside of house which over the last 2 days I have totally decluttered our walk in wardrobes and drawers....DS`s wardrobes and drawers, some of the attic and utility room....I am so pleased and have so much empty space to start filling again  I have space for new shoes again 

Kitchen and rest of attic tomorrow 

Mac......I have to admire your packing regime......although if I wore all those clothes on a flight I don`t think my butt would fit in the seat  We do pack far too much even for two weeks!!


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

macraven said:


> if you are driving, take both.........
> 
> 
> 
> if you are flying, wear a lot of clothes on the plane so you have more room in your luggage.......
> 
> layer yourself.
> 
> wear 2 pairs of shorts.
> under that, wear leggings/armour all
> wear the jeans over the above.
> 
> wear 2 tees.
> over that, a long sleeve top
> and a windbreaker vest over that.
> 
> then put on the coat.
> 
> wear a winter type of hat with gloves stuck inside them.
> 
> can't help you with the shoes except you could put shoes/sandals in the coat pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, pack the suitcase
> you won't be over the weight limit then.



LOLOLOL!! I had the exact same question as Tink!  I'll be at RPR in early Feb and remember reading that it was reeeaaaalllly cold last year!  

I'm imagining myself with all the layers!! In the plane!  Just try to get through security with all those layers.. they would definitley need the X-ray! 

Thanks for the giggle.

I'm in a packing quandry as well.  I'm flying and I'm (ahem) a person that really needs a small pack animal to carry my luggage while traveling.  My friend, who I'll be travelling with, managed to do a two week vacation, in PERU, with a CARRYON only!  Seriously?  

**giggle** E (perv)


----------



## keishashadow

maybe the roof could be done in beer capsjk, roofing es expensive

bud eeew, although i did manage to chug down one of the lime ones @ HHN, lesser of all evil sorta thing.

did the orange crop survive?


----------



## Tinker-tude

We need a new roof. We've discovered a few leaks that could turn into major problems with a lot of spring rain. We need to call the roofers and get a temporary solution until it's hot enough to redo the tar and shingles.


----------



## Tinker-tude

HAPPY WEEKEND, HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's been very warm here. 

I looked out the front door today and saw DS6 standing on the roof of the van. 

Wearing nothing but his Sunday suit vest. 


What the neighbors must think....


----------



## keishashadow

Tinker-tude said:


> HAPPY WEEKEND, HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> It's been very warm here.
> 
> I looked out the front door today and saw DS6 standing on the roof of the van.
> 
> Wearing nothing but his Sunday suit vest.
> 
> 
> What the neighbors must think....


 
i dunno i give him props for managing to get on the roof of the van...

pants on or off

in the teens here earlier this week and last 2 days hovering around 60degrees along with something we don't see much in the winter here:

sunshine


----------



## schumigirl

Tinker-tude said:


> We need a new roof. We've discovered a few leaks that could turn into major problems with a lot of spring rain. We need to call the roofers and get a temporary solution until it's hot enough to redo the tar and shingles.




Oh that`s not good......new roofs tend to be expensive...ouch!!!



keishashadow said:


> in the teens here earlier this week and last 2 days hovering around 60degrees along with something we don't see much in the winter here:
> 
> sunshine



We too have had the mildest winter for a long time.....no snow locally but we`ve had gales that have done a lot of damage.
Had the roofer out yesterday repairing our damage from Last Tuesday where a lot of our slates and ridge tiles came off..........not looking forward to that bill coming in!! Thankfully insurance will pay most of it.


House has been totally de-cluttered now.......very pleased with myself. I have so much space everywhere now. Finished the kitchen yesterday. Now.......what to put where the redundant pasta maker....yoghurt maker....jack lalanne juicer.......old food processor.....breadmaker........and all other "had to get" gadgets lived.

But I love the house is so tidy and clutter free


----------



## macraven

if you are now finished with the decluttering, you must not have had 25 years of junk to go thru.............


i just finished the kitchen.
more rooms to go...............


my goal is to be completed by august........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> if you are now finished with the decluttering, you must not have had 25 years of junk to go thru.............
> 
> 
> i just finished the kitchen.
> more rooms to go...............
> 
> 
> my goal is to be completed by august........



My secret is..........move home every so often............

We have had 5 moves in 22 years together..........so over the years we have managed to get rid of the bulk of clutter. But as you know it soon builds up. I am very guilty of buying every new kitchen gadget that comes on the market........pineapple corer......thing that makes cucumbers into fancy twirls   The yoghurt maker was the best though.......none of us like yoghurt!!!!!

I do have a corner.......well, a large corner in the attic with my "do not touch" stuff. Anything with emotional connections or things I think may come in handy in the future. And I can`t part with photographs of anyone so a few large boxes of those haven`t been touched. I did waste a few hours going through pics I hadn`t seen for a while. Found some lovely pictures of my mum and dad taken before he got ill that I had forgotten I had. I was pleased to see them.

Must get round to scanning them and storing on puter.

I have conveniently forgotten the garage and the outside sheds......that`s not my domain 

Sunday night again..........


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> if you are now finished with the decluttering, you must not have had 25 years of junk to go thru.............
> 
> 
> i just finished the kitchen.
> more rooms to go...............
> 
> 
> my goal is to be completed by august........





And I haven't even finished a room yet. I think the small dent I made has been refilled already. 

My goal is before my parent s come visit, which is either spring or fall. I'm hoping fall. 





schumigirl said:


> My secret is..........move home every so often............
> 
> We have had 5 moves in 22 years together..........so over the years we have managed to get rid of the bulk of clutter. But as you know it soon builds up. I am very guilty of buying every new kitchen gadget that comes on the market........pineapple corer......thing that makes cucumbers into fancy twirls   The yoghurt maker was the best though.......none of us like yoghurt!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sunday night again..........




  I have a problem losing things and buying them again. A week later, I find the old thing. Also, things that break a little that I intend to fix and never get around to doing it.


The kids really don't let me spend more than about ten minutes doing anything without interruptions, so every now and then when I'm on the verge of insanity, my friends come over and we have a great time hauling loads to Good Will and other charities. I have no problem getting rid of things, I just collect them a LOT faster than I can keep them organized.


----------



## keishashadow

im hemorraging black & gold today, wah!  guess i'm going to have to start rooting for marci's cheeseheads

big cleanups, i hire a dumpster by the week...knowing i have to pony up more money lights a fire under my behind.


----------



## macraven

i will never root for the gb packers.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Keisha....you done been Tebowed!!! 

Also, you are aware that the Matterhorn will be closed down during  your visit to DL, right?  They are refurbing it with new side by side seating in the trains.


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> Keisha....you done been Tebowed!!!



*Take a knee!!!*


----------



## coastermom

Leaving for WDW on Thursday night !! 

Told the school  they were Ok with it it is only one day I will miss ... I am so in need of some adult time too me and hubby are very excited to do WDW with no kids ! 

After this there is not much to look forward to as the next vacation will be in the summer but it is a beach trip ... Outer Banks NC !! family reunion trip !! Now I will have to count down to summer !! 


Have a great night everyone !


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> im hemorraging black & gold today, wah!  guess i'm going to have to start rooting for marci's cheeseheads



And my husband is conveniently living in Indy this year!  



Mad Hattered said:


> Keisha....you done been Tebowed!!!
> 
> Also, you are aware that the Matterhorn will be closed down during  your visit to DL, right?  They are refurbing it with new side by side seating in the trains.



My thoughts on Tebow  - Matthew 6:5:  When you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, who love to stand and pray in the synagogues and on street corners so that others may see them. Amen, I say to you, they have received their reward."

MH - how long is the Matterhorn down for?  I'm really hoping it's up before our trip in April but not optimistic.


----------



## Mad Hattered

marciemi said:


> MH - how long is the Matterhorn down for?  I'm really hoping it's up before our trip in April but not optimistic.



It closed yesterday and will be down until June 14th.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy all..

Robbie/Andy check in to tell us how California is....

Now about football.I have NEVER been a GB fan.But Rodgers is one of my fav qb's,as of now.My 2'nd is Tebow,followed him since The Gator days.
At least I got two teams to follow in the post season

Tebow beating Big Ben last Sunday is a game I will not forget for along time!!!*


----------



## Mad Hattered

Personally, since my Cowboys were a mess this year and didn't do enough to get in, I am totalling rooting for Drew Brees and the Saints to win it all.

I hate the Gators so Tebow does nothing for me (not to mention he sucks as an NFL quarterback and one game doesn't mean crap) - sorry Double D. I am a Hurricanes fan so I can't possibly root for a Gator (other than this week because I hate the Patriots more!


----------



## macraven

i'm waiting for baseball season to begin...


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Personally, since my Cowboys were a mess this year and didn't do enough to get in, I am totalling rooting for Drew Brees and the Saints to win it all.
> 
> I hate the Gators so Tebow does nothing for me (not to mention* he sucks as an NFL quarterback and one game doesn't mean crap)* - sorry Double D. I am a Hurricanes fan so I can't possibly root for a Gator (other than this week because I hate the Patriots more!


 
except when it's against "your" team in the playoffsit's all relative (that's what I keep telling myself lol)



macraven said:


> i'm waiting for baseball season to begin...


 
oh sure, rub it in...we almost had our 1st winning season since before my youngest DS was born & the penguins have enough injured players to fill up a hospital ward. Maybe i'll start to follow professional bowling.



marciemi said:


> And my husband is conveniently living in Indy this year!
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts on Tebow  - *Matthew 6:5: “When you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, who love to stand and pray in the synagogues and on street corners so that others may see them. Amen, I say to you, they have received their reward."*
> 
> MH - how long is the Matterhorn down for? I'm really hoping it's up before our trip in April but not optimistic.


 
ur going to DL too, cool.  Im not a fan of the MH, way too bumpy for me and that way u have to sit in somebody's lap is odd, even for old ride.

Matthew 6:5 is the one I've been trying to remember! 

Got the vacations weeks we wantedcombo southern cruise & WDW in May & back for HHN in October.


----------



## donaldduck352

*OK trivia time.What year did the Horror Make Up Show start?*


----------



## donaldduck352

*MH I'm another NON Patriot fan also.Love to see Denver whooop them also.

Who you taking in the GB-NYG game?*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *OK trivia time.What year did the Horror Make Up Show start?*



june 7 1990 when the park opened.


ok, now, what do i win...........?


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *MH I'm another NON Patriot fan also.Love to see Denver whooop them also.
> 
> Who you taking in the GB-NYG game?*



Yeah, I would love to see Denver knock them out!!

I'm gonna have to go with Green Bay in that one.  They have just looked too tough this year AND they have home field throughout the playoffs.  The odds are stacked in their favor to win this all again.  I think a Saints/GB game has the potential to rack up some huge numbers and would be exciting to see.

Besides....I can't root for NYG....they whooped up on my BOYS this year!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> Im not a fan of the MH, way too bumpy for me and that way u have to sit in somebody's lap is odd, even for old ride.



When was the last time you were at DL? We can't wait to get back out there in a couple of years to check out the new Cars Land that will be opening soon.  I think you will be impressed by the themeing you'll see for that area. It's going to be awesome!  I like their Space Mountain a lot better than WDWs.  It seemed to be smoother and had cooler effects during the ride.

p.s. You peeps on this thread vacation more than all the people I work with combined!


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> june 7 1990 when the park opened.
> 
> 
> ok, now, what do i win...........?



*You win respect!!

I can't believe we did'nt see this till 2002 and we been going since 92.Now it is a must do many times per visit..*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *You win respect!!
> 
> I can't believe we did'nt see this till 2002 and we been going since 92.Now it is a must do many times per visit..*



i was hoping more in the lines of alcohol Mr Duck........



i adore that show!!
i see it multiple times during my stay.

when newbies ask about what to do or see at the park, i always tell them Horror Make Up show.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello all!


----------



## macraven

hey kfish!

how is your back?

are you getting back to your normal self again?
hope so!


----------



## RAPstar

Just wanted to pop in and say hi!


----------



## macraven

hello Goofy/Robbie/Andy!!



how is sunny california?


----------



## Tinker-tude

coastermom said:


> Leaving for WDW on Thursday night !!




Have fun! It will be nice when DH and I can do something without the kids. I'm a little green right now. 





Mad Hattered said:


> p.s. You peeps on this thread vacation more than all the people I work with combined!




Most of them, yes. But not us. I can't wait until DH gets more vacation time! Right now we stick to long weekends and spread it out as much as we can.




KStarfish82 said:


> Hello all!




Hey, KStarfish! Happy healing?




RAPstar said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi!




Hey, Andy! Hope you're happy in sunny CA!




macraven said:


> june 7 1990 when the park opened.
> 
> 
> ok, now, what do i win...........?





You win a big Indian dinner! 
But you have to come here to get it. 


I'm so not into football. I feel like such an alien among all you raving fans.


----------



## macraven

i'll pack my fork.





_i'm with youse.
tired of football.
only enjoy baseball to watch_


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> p.s. You peeps on this thread vacation more than all the people I work with combined!




my vacation is now over.
our teacher strike signed a tenative agreement so back to work i will go...


----------



## schumigirl

Tinker-tude said:


> I'm so not into football. I feel like such an alien among all you raving fans.



Me too.......I`m a little lost......I wouldn`t know Football from Baseball to Basketball in the States unfortunately. I do recognise some Football names though.

I do remember around 1981 getting up in the early hours of the morning to watch the 49ers play.....I had a  bit of a schoolgirl crush on Joe Montana........my cousins from New York loved American Football and got me into it then....long time ago though!!


Kyle and I been ill today.......a 24 hour bug......just felt very low and sore but we both ok now. So laying along the settee started watching a very scary and disturbing tv show.........Toddlers and Tiaras??????? Oh my goodness........truly awful show.

Pageants are not a big thing over here ............yet.......but they`re coming I fear!!!

My baby is 18 on Saturday   Where did that time go. 

Got his car and insurance sorted out this week......now that was scary!!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> I'm so not into football. I feel like such an alien among all you raving fans.





macraven said:


> i'm with youse.
> tired of football.
> only enjoy baseball to watch][/SIZE]


You could always join us Canadians and watch hockey


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> You could always join us Canadians and watch hockey



*I love hockey!!
I so miss my season passes to the Lightning home games..*


----------



## macraven

i do watch hockey.
2 of my sons play it.


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> *When was the last time you were at DL? *We can't wait to get back out there in a couple of years to check out the new Cars Land that will be opening soon. I think you will be impressed by the themeing you'll see for that area. It's going to be awesome! I like their Space Mountain a lot better than WDWs. It seemed to be smoother and had cooler effects during the ride.
> 
> p.s. You peeps on this thread vacation more than all the people I work with combined!


 
Somebody has to do it...spend the kids' inheritance..  Seriously, my Dad worked hard all his life and during recession had no choice but to go into the coal mines at age of 50.  Developed black lung/heart disease and died before he was 62, never doing any of the travel he planned during his 'golden years'.

Last time trip @ DL was June/July '08 (a marathon trip that hit Vegas 1 night, then 1 night @ Grand Canyon Rim, drive back to Vegas for 2 more nights and DLH for 5 nights).  Cars is still under construction and alladin not runningoh well.  Looking forward to seeing the other new stuff.  I like the seating on SpM.  My DH & DS got stuck on it once, up high.  Said they turned the lights on, thought it was cool.  Glad I decided to skip the 2nd ride of the day & was watching a show (the one where the stage pops up out of the ground.  The big draws for me are POC& Blue Bayou, Indy and the Fantasyland dark rides.  Not sure if we'll ever get to see the HM Nightmare Before Xmas overlay, although i've seen bootleg videos nwa ha ha.


----------



## Melanie230

I love hockey too.  However my team BLOWS!  Sort of embarassed to be a fan.  Maybe someday we will get it together again????  Ugh!  Go Canes!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i do watch hockey.
> 2 of my sons play it.



I'm stealing that smiley!!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm stealing that smiley!!



be my guest.
you need a hockey playing smilie.........!


----------



## Mad Hattered




----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


>


----------



## macraven

guess what i am doing today.......






http://beta.local.yahoo.com/news-se...tecode=IL&cityname=Chicago&guesslocation=true


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> guess what i am doing today.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://beta.local.yahoo.com/news-se...tecode=IL&cityname=Chicago&guesslocation=true


 
and so it begins, may the shovel be with you


----------



## macraven

our first snow of the season.
it hasn't stopped yet.

i don't mind the snow, don't like the freezing cold of 9 degrees and wind off the lake.

we had mid 50's last week for 4 days.
almost thought it was early May here.......


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> our first snow of the season.
> it hasn't stopped yet.
> 
> i don't mind the snow, don't like the freezing cold of 9 degrees and wind off the lake.
> 
> we had mid 50's last week for 4 days.
> almost thought it was early May here.......





I feel for you. Not a fan of cold! We had mid-60s for several days, and now we're below 30. Low is supposed to hit around 20 tonight. Warmer than you by a good bit, but TOO COLD FOR THIS WIMP. And we have humidity to drill the cold into your bones.



Yesterday we had to say goodbye to our wonderful dog, Rock. He's the one in my profile picture. He had cancer in his liver and spleen that had never been diagnosed. We took him to the vet suspecting bloat, but it was much worse than that. One of the tumors had ruptured and he was slowly hemorrhaging to death. We took him to the University vet clinic where they gave him a blood transfusion to stabilize him and see exactly how bad the prognosis was. His blood wasn't clotting, so he wouldn't have survived surgery, and the x-rays and ultrasound showed that his liver and spleen were too full of cancer to make surgery worthwhile even without the bleeding problem. We said our goodbyes and sent him over the bridge. We've all been crying off and on all day. It's going to take a long time to heal from this, but we have been given such wonderful support from our family and friends.

Rest in peace, sweet Rock. You will be sorely missed and always loved.
Southridge Rachmaninov Prelude    04/09/00 - 01/12/12


----------



## ky07

Tinker-tude said:


> I feel for you. Not a fan of cold! We had mid-60s for several days, and now we're below 30. Low is supposed to hit around 20 tonight. Warmer than you by a good bit, but TOO COLD FOR THIS WIMP. And we have humidity to drill the cold into your bones.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday we had to say goodbye to our wonderful dog, Rock. He's the one in my profile picture. He had cancer in his liver and spleen that had never been diagnosed. We took him to the vet suspecting bloat, but it was much worse than that. One of the tumors had ruptured and he was slowly hemorrhaging to death. We took him to the University vet clinic where they gave him a blood transfusion to stabilize him and see exactly how bad the prognosis was. His blood wasn't clotting, so he wouldn't have survived surgery, and the x-rays and ultrasound showed that his liver and spleen were too full of cancer to make surgery worthwhile even without the bleeding problem. We said our goodbyes and sent him over the bridge. We've all been crying off and on all day. It's going to take a long time to heal from this, but we have been given such wonderful support from our family and friends.
> 
> Rest in peace, sweet Rock. You will be sorely missed and always loved.
> Southridge Rachmaninov Prelude    04/09/00 - 01/12/12


*So sorry for your loss *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> guess what i am doing today.......
> http://beta.local.yahoo.com/news-se...tecode=IL&cityname=Chicago&guesslocation=true


 Wow ... looks like winter finally arrived! ... 



keishashadow said:


> and so it begins, may the shovel be with you


  That made me just about spit coke out all over my keyboard!



macraven said:


> i don't mind the snow, don't like the freezing cold of 9 degrees and wind off the lake.
> 
> we had mid 50's last week for 4 days.
> almost thought it was early May here.......


We actually had similar weather over the past couple of weeks ... I was bugging our friends in Florida because their temps were the same as ours!!  Unfortunately our "spring" will be coming to an end in the next couple of days.  Next week we're heading for averages of -26°C (or about -15°F for you non-metric peeps) for the entire week!  


Tinker-tude said:


> Yesterday we had to say goodbye to our wonderful dog, Rock. He's the one in my profile picture. He had cancer in his liver and spleen that had never been diagnosed. We took him to the vet suspecting bloat, but it was much worse than that. One of the tumors had ruptured and he was slowly hemorrhaging to death. We took him to the University vet clinic where they gave him a blood transfusion to stabilize him and see exactly how bad the prognosis was. His blood wasn't clotting, so he wouldn't have survived surgery, and the x-rays and ultrasound showed that his liver and spleen were too full of cancer to make surgery worthwhile even without the bleeding problem. We said our goodbyes and sent him over the bridge. We've all been crying off and on all day. It's going to take a long time to heal from this, but we have been given such wonderful support from our family and friends.
> 
> Rest in peace, sweet Rock. You will be sorely missed and always loved.
> Southridge Rachmaninov Prelude    04/09/00 - 01/12/12


Tamie, I'm so sorry to hear about Rock.  We went through the same thing with Strider in July.  He would have been 8 on the 9th of January.  Our thoughts are with you and if you need to talk, I'm here.


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY 18TH BIRTHDAY KYLE

I cannot believe he`s 18. He really is the best kid in the whole world and we are so thankful for him every day.

Going out with him driving for the first time in his own car soon.......nervous a bit!!!!! But he`s so excited.



Tammie......so sorry about Rock  I`m sure he had a very happy life and was very much loved.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> hey kfish!
> 
> how is your back?
> 
> are you getting back to your normal self again?
> hope so!



Very well!  It's nice to feel normal again!



Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, KStarfish! Happy healing?



The back is great thanks!  I'm sorry to hear about your pup


----------



## Mad Hattered

Tinker-tude said:


> I feel for you. Not a fan of cold! We had mid-60s for several days, and now we're below 30. Low is supposed to hit around 20 tonight. Warmer than you by a good bit, but TOO COLD FOR THIS WIMP. And we have humidity to drill the cold into your bones.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday we had to say goodbye to our wonderful dog, Rock. He's the one in my profile picture. He had cancer in his liver and spleen that had never been diagnosed. We took him to the vet suspecting bloat, but it was much worse than that. One of the tumors had ruptured and he was slowly hemorrhaging to death. We took him to the University vet clinic where they gave him a blood transfusion to stabilize him and see exactly how bad the prognosis was. His blood wasn't clotting, so he wouldn't have survived surgery, and the x-rays and ultrasound showed that his liver and spleen were too full of cancer to make surgery worthwhile even without the bleeding problem. We said our goodbyes and sent him over the bridge. We've all been crying off and on all day. It's going to take a long time to heal from this, but we have been given such wonderful support from our family and friends.
> 
> Rest in peace, sweet Rock. You will be sorely missed and always loved.
> Southridge Rachmaninov Prelude    04/09/00 - 01/12/12



I'm so sorry for your loss, Tink.   I know what you feel right now.  We had to have our 3 dogs put down within a year and a half timeframe.  It will get better.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Yesterday we had to say goodbye to our wonderful dog, Rock. He's the one in my profile picture. He had cancer in his liver and spleen that had never been diagnosed. We took him to the vet suspecting bloat, but it was much worse than that. One of the tumors had ruptured and he was slowly hemorrhaging to death. We took him to the University vet clinic where they gave him a blood transfusion to stabilize him and see exactly how bad the prognosis was. His blood wasn't clotting, so he wouldn't have survived surgery, and the x-rays and ultrasound showed that his liver and spleen were too full of cancer to make surgery worthwhile even without the bleeding problem. We said our goodbyes and sent him over the bridge. We've all been crying off and on all day. It's going to take a long time to heal from this, but we have been given such wonderful support from our family and friends.
> 
> Rest in peace, sweet Rock. You will be sorely missed and always loved.
> Southridge Rachmaninov Prelude    04/09/00 - 01/12/12


















and comfort     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to Rock's family.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> HAPPY 18TH BIRTHDAY KYLE
> 
> I cannot believe he`s 18.










 to Kyle !


----------



## marciemi

There is no joy in Mudville tonight.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> There is no joy in Mudville tonight.



sez youse.................


----------



## KStarfish82

_sorry about the loss Marcie...._









but...




GO


----------



## macraven

notice how all the homies got quiet after Kfish poster the NY thingie.....


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> notice how all the homies got quiet after Kfish poster the NY thingie.....



They are just humbled.....


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> HAPPY 18TH BIRTHDAY KYLE
> 
> I cannot believe he`s 18. He really is the best kid in the whole world and we are so thankful for him every day.
> 
> Going out with him driving for the first time *in his own car soon.*......nervous a bit!!!!! But he`s so excited.
> .


if he has his own set of wheels u win the cool mom award!

tink - so sorry for your loss

marcie - ouch

i'm just sayin...i'll root for *any* team that will beat the ravens. or San Francisco who is nipping @ our heels for 6


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> if he has his own set of wheels u win the cool mom award!



.........yay.......he does.......what do I win  Never thought of myself as a cool mother 

Any spare good vibes going tomorrow would be appreciated, DS has his first University interview....the one he really wants to go to.......Some exams are on just now and the finals in May/June. Results end of August.....long time to wait. As long as he gets the high grades they are looking for he should be ok.......Think I`ll be using my prayer quota up till then 

Diet and excercise has begun....again 

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## Mikkimús

well hello there, im not dead or frozen  the snow has gone down but instead we have ice, our parkinglot is one big skating rink, which would be ok if it wouldnt be built like a slope. Nothing exciting really, started school  ok, its not that fun. My brother chrashed into a bus, damn ice on the road, thankfully he´s is fine, my moms car on the other hand, not so good. 
Anyways nothing more to say... wanna see a picture from new years taken over Reykjavik.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> .........yay.......he does.......*what do I win * Never thought of myself as a cool mother
> 
> Any spare good vibes going tomorrow would be appreciated, DS has his first University interview....the one he really wants to go to.......Some exams are on just now and the finals in May/June. Results end of August.....long time to wait. As long as he gets the high grades they are looking for he should be ok.......Think I`ll be using my prayer quota up till then
> 
> Diet and excercise has begun....again
> 
> Hope everyone`s doing ok


 
the scorn of us too cheap to buy our kids a carjk  Mine has full use of my car but I told him no car of his own until he can save up for it and pay his own insurance.  Same as i did with my other 2 DS.  However, buying a car for kids seems to be the norm.  Your son sounds very responsible, you've done a good job.

good luck to jr.  Along the cheapo veinmy youngest got accepted everywhere he applied last year but i put that boot down when he turned his back on several near-full rides.  I let him know that if he wanted to pick a school that offered a less enticing package he'd be expected to contribute a 1/4 of the difference

= i'm a mean mom but want him to realize there are no free rides.  Too many of my friends have kids in their 20's & 30's back home sleeping in their basementsand still getting allowances.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Damn it's cold out


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;43762825 said:
			
		

> well hello there, im not dead or frozen  the snow has gone down but instead we have ice, our parkinglot is one big skating rink, which would be ok if it would be like a slope. Nothing exciting really, started school  ok, its not that fun. My brother chrashed into a bus, damn ice on the road, thankfully he´s is fine, my moms car on the other hand, not so good.
> Anyways nothing more to say... wanna see a picture from new years taken over Reykjavik.




when i try to pronounce your name "Mikkimús", it sounds like i am saying mickey mouse.  _(mikky   moose)_

what am i doing wrong?

i like your pictures very much.
i even like it better it is over there and not in my neighborhood or state.......the ice rink that is...

hope your mom's car is not totaled.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Damn it's cold out



bonny.
i could never live in canada.
i don't like poutine and i don't like very cold.
and snow.


----------



## Mikkimús

macraven said:


> when i try to pronounce your name "Mikkimús", it sounds like i am saying mickey mouse.  _(mikky   moose)_
> 
> what am i doing wrong?



Doing everything right actually  Mikkimús is the Icelandic name for Mickey mouse  but it is pronounced Mikky moose, the usernames i wanted to use were taken so i just used Icelandic


----------



## tlinus

hey homies....new and old!!!

Sorry for the loss Tink  They really are part of the family and hurts just as much (if not sometimes more)......he's comfortable now.

Kfish....nice win (that comes from an Eagles fan)
Marcie....ouch - sorry


MAC....HI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> hey homies....new and old!!!
> 
> Sorry for the loss Tink  They really are part of the family and hurts just as much (if not sometimes more)......he's comfortable now.
> 
> Kfish....nice win (that comes from an Eagles fan)
> Marcie....ouch - sorry
> 
> 
> MAC....HI!!!!!!!!!!






back home, homie!!


















_next time you are late, bring a note from mother._


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> _next time you are late, bring a note from mother._



sorry...my fault....she was with me


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> sorry...my fault....she was with me



you are her mom???


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny.
> i could never live in canada.
> i don't like poutine and i don't like very cold.
> and snow.



I don't like poutine either ... it's an eastern Canadian thing I think


----------



## yankeepenny

It was a good game sunday. You gotta show up and try. I thought the San Fransisco win was great, but the giants? That is *my *team. You gotta play 4 quarters, and they proved themselves enough to win. It would have been a better matchup if Green Bay had to play the week before. Just saying. 
You have to play to win. and when my team sucks, I say it. 
I wish both SF and NY good luck sunday.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies.


Thanks to all of you for your love and support. It's been a very hard week here without Rock, and I soooooo appreciate the kind words, thoughts, and prayers.

You Homies are the best group ever. 


Mac and Bonny - what is Poutine?


----------



## macraven

poutine.

i call it gravy over the french fries.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Poutine is french fries covered in gravy and cheese curds


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> hey homies....new and old!!!
> 
> Sorry for the loss Tink  They really are part of the family and hurts just as much (if not sometimes more)......he's comfortable now.
> 
> Kfish....nice win (that comes from an Eagles fan)
> Marcie....ouch - sorry
> 
> 
> MAC....HI!!!!!!!!!!


 
welcome home missy!  even though you (and momma barb) are at the _wrong_ end of the state.

those cheese curds look like chunks of the sort that shouldn't be ingested.

we've been really lucky in Pittsburgh, a few days at a time in the teens but majority of temps so far ranging from mid 40's to near 60 degrees.  Weatherman practically dancing today predicting our impending snowstorm accumulation today _almost 2 inches.  _I figure snowmagedon will hit the night of February 3rd, the day before our trip.

have a good day all, don't forget to take out the trash.


----------



## yankeepenny

I will always be a yankee. I know what cold and snow are . The weather is a a daily factor of life. OUt here in _________ the weather is a joke. I wish it would get back to winter so we could have some germ killing temps and snow for water in the spring so fire danger does not start in April. 
\
Last year, record snowfall. 7 feet up of snowpack thru June 10 miles from my house. 
This year, near record low. 


But, it aint as bad as what Texas has gone thru.


----------



## donaldduck352

*OMG tink,so sorry.I know all about loosing a pet-member of the family all to well..*


----------



## macraven

it's going to start snowing here in the morning.

that ruins my entire weekend plans.


i haven't done so yet but need to need to cancel some appointments for tomorrow.
i was thinking about doing that today but i kept hoping the storm would hit south of where i am.
after the 10 news, i get the facts.

drats.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> it's going to start snowing here in the morning.
> 
> that ruins my entire weekend plans.
> 
> 
> i haven't done so yet but need to need to cancel some appointments for tomorrow.
> i was thinking about doing that today but i kept hoping the storm would hit south of where i am.
> after the 10 news, i get the facts.
> 
> drats.



Yeah, me!  I get to spend 4 days in Chicago starting on Sunday.  Our company has a tradeshow at McCormick Center downtown.  I heard there is supposed to be 6 - 8" of fresh snow to trek around in.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Yeah, me!  I get to spend 4 days in Chicago starting on Sunday.  Our company has a tradeshow at McCormick Center downtown.  I heard there is supposed to be 6 - 8" of fresh snow to trek around in.



sunday won't be bad.
the temps for a high might be 41.
after that, i'll let you be surprised.....


the city does pretty good on keeping the streets up.
notice, i did not say anything about the slush.
that is a different issue.

are you staying downtown?
coming in Sunday morning or Saturday night?

the snow shouldn't be too awful in the city,
it is bad from waukegan and north of that thru the wisconsin border for the severe portion.


pull up accuweather.com and the local channel 9  or fox chgo online to check weather for sunday.


----------



## keishashadow

apparently, i angered the snow Gods.  Inch of freezing rain, then 5 more inches of snow tonight.  _good thing i got my milk & bread yesterday_

good weekend all, stay warm.


----------



## yankeepenny

stop angering the snow Gods!  

WE need snow where I live. Jack Frost has spent wayyyyyy to much time East of Kansas. Send him West. PLease. 

Yes- I want to send Dear Husband skiing Sunday. ALL DAY. 
Pray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


  I also want the kitchen floor to stay clean for an hour. *


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> stop angering the snow Gods!
> 
> WE need snow where I live. Jack Frost has spent wayyyyyy to much time East of Kansas. Send him West. PLease.
> 
> Yes- I want to send Dear Husband skiing Sunday. ALL DAY.
> Pray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I also want the kitchen floor to stay clean for an hour. *




certainly, gives me a chance to plug the pet shop boys
http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=youtube+pet+shop+boys+go+west


----------



## Tinker-tude

donaldduck352 said:


> *OMG tink,so sorry.I know all about loosing a pet-member of the family all to well..*




Thanks, Donald. I know you've been there, too. And too recently.... 





macraven said:


> poutine.
> 
> i call it gravy over the french fries.





Mad Hattered said:


> Poutine is french fries covered in gravy and cheese curds




Okay, I've just never heard of it by its real name. I lived in California for a year and a half and made friends with six people from different parts of Canada while I was there. They all said one of the things they missed most about Canada was the fries and gravy. Only one preferred it without the cheese curds.


.


----------



## yankeepenny

We lost a beloved furry family member not quite a year ago. I am convinced I will see him again. I am sorry you have to go thru this. Please know we all understand, and you can talk to us. I totally get it.


----------



## macraven

why is no one is around late at night so i can get a card game going......?


----------



## macraven

homies, you missed a great card game last night.

i won 1K


----------



## ky07

*So bummed cause it looks like no Orlando for us this year 
Guess it will be alot of saving so we can go next year *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *So bummed cause it looks like no Orlando for us this year
> Guess it will be alot of saving so we can go next year *






*OH NO,* so it ain't so homie....




does it just 'look' like no big O this year or is it a "kind of maybe'?


----------



## macraven

i wonder if the Mad Hat man who is occupying Amity is up here in the city now?



i would take the train to see him but it would be hard to find one person w/ the millions up here today...





if you are reading MH, tell us how it is wherever you are.



wait, i am assuming he will be in front of the tv today for the games.
surely he won't be outside making a snowman in front of his hotel.


----------



## donaldduck352

*That Raven-Pat game went down to the wire.

Giants-49'ers up next.I can't believe I'm saying this,GO GIANTS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

yankeepenny said:


> We lost a beloved furry family member not quite a year ago. I am convinced I will see him again. I am sorry you have to go thru this. Please know we all understand, and you can talk to us. I totally get it.





Thanks, YankeePenny. I appreciate it, and I feel for you.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> why is no one is around late at night so i can get a card game going......?




I went to bed early so I could get up early.


Glad you won!


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> *So bummed cause it looks like no Orlando for us this year
> Guess it will be alot of saving so we can go next year *





OUCH. 

We've had that happen twice in the last few years. It's a bummer, but it will make the next trip that much more rewarding. Hang in there!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i wonder if the Mad Hat man who is occupying Amity is up here in the city now?
> 
> 
> 
> i would take the train to see him but it would be hard to find one person w/ the millions up here today...
> 
> 
> 
> if you are reading MH, tell us how it is wherever you are.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, i am assuming he will be in front of the tv today for the games.
> surely he won't be outside making a snowman in front of his hotel.





You never know. He is MAD, after all.

I hope neither one of you is freezing. I get cold *thinking* about other places and the low temps.

I think I want hot cocoa with my soda tonight. Not in the same cup, though. 


.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Look, Homies -

Post #900!!!!!!!!


After six years, I am now 1/3 of the way to some Homie's annual post count.

I need to improve my typing skills.


----------



## keishashadow

Tinker-tude said:


> Look, Homies -
> 
> Post #900!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> After six years, I am now 1/3 of the way to some Homie's annual post count.
> 
> I need to improve my typing skills.


 
Congratskeep the course...i'm certainly not the post-er child for it, but there is something to be said for:



quality vs quantity due to having a real life​ 

hot chocolate​ 
&​ 

winning 
(1K, super bowl bragging rights, forgettaboutit; i'm holding out for the million from publishers clearing house)​ 
​


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Look, Homies -
> 
> Post #900!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> After six years, I am now 1/3 of the way to some Homie's annual post count.
> 
> I need to improve my typing skills.














*9-0-0*







the taminator is now running with the big doggies.








congrats tamie tu tu!


----------



## KStarfish82

I said it last week and I'll say it again.....

GO BIG BLUE!  BRING ON THE SUPERBOWL!


----------



## tlinus

Way to go Tink....900 is fantabulous

 Janet ... dont forget your homies when you win 

mac......Mom's busy packing to move...she said she will cathch you on the flip side 

i WISH I was in Brabland, PA....better than here

Gotta get packing....another year another endless travel schedule for da hubby


----------



## ky07

*Keeping my fingers crossed cause Orlando trip may be back on just 5 days instead of 7 and if youngest DS goes its staying offsite and if he decides he doesn't want to go then me and DW may be able to stay at RPR for 5 days but with enough food money but less extra spending money *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> *Keeping my fingers crossed cause Orlando trip may be back on just 5 days instead of 7 and if youngest DS goes its staying offsite and if he decides he doesn't want to go then me and DW may be able to stay at RPR for 5 days but with enough food money but less extra spending money *


Hope you get to go!  by the way, I sent you a message, did you get it?


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *Keeping my fingers crossed cause Orlando trip may be back on just 5 days instead of 7 and if youngest DS goes its staying offsite and if he decides he doesn't want to go then me and DW may be able to stay at RPR for 5 days but with enough food money but less extra spending money *



Fingers, toes, eyes crossed for ya homie!!! I am trying to plant a seed for a midish October trip here


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Keeping my fingers crossed cause Orlando trip may be back on just 5 days instead of 7 and if youngest DS goes its staying offsite and if he decides he doesn't want to go then me and DW may be able to stay at RPR for 5 days but with enough food money but less extra spending money *


 
I went thru this with my youngest DS.  Finally, he again decided _not_ to participate in a summer trip = DH & I wound up taking 'a better' trip without him this year.  

I feel guilty about it & i'll miss him (even if the feeling isn't reciprocated), but I understand.  He's been to Orlando many times & wants to spend his summer break with his friends.  

I do suggest setting a deadline for your son to commit.  Mine responded well under the wire.

I'm glad that San Francisco doesn't have a go at "our" record (phew).  Patriots arch rivals, so i guess the writing's on the wall for my bet by default (unless the line is crazy lol), but i reserve my right to wear black & gold when i'm watching the game at Cabo Wabo in Vegas


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Fingers, toes, eyes crossed for ya homie!!! I am trying to plant a seed for a midish October trip here



that sounds like fun!


----------



## macraven

wondering how Mr Mad Hat is enjoying the city.......


----------



## Mikkimús

wow Tinker-tude 900  

i never have anything intresting to say really, got really ill and have been staying at the hospital since friday  im not a happy camper right now, was told that i might go home yesterday or defenitly today. Then the doc was talking to me and told me a at least have to stay till tomorrow. 

And me a 23 year old cried over missing so much of school, im studying psychology and there is obligatory attendance in some of the class, and the teachers couldnt care less if you are in a hospital or just skipping class . Think tho im more frustrated than anything else, specially because i feel ok.


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;43831129 said:
			
		

> wow Tinker-tude 900
> 
> i never have anything intresting to say really, got really ill and have been staying at the hospital since friday  im not a happy camper right now, was told that i might go home yesterday or defenitly today. Then the doc was talking to me and told me a at least have to stay till tomorrow.
> 
> And me a 23 year old cried over missing so much of school, im studying psychology and there is obligatory attendance in some of the class, and the teachers couldnt care less if you are in a hospital or just skipping class . Think tho im more frustrated than anything else, specially because i feel ok.





*Hey, do you want me to write to that mean psych teacher and let them know to be nicer to youse???*



i would.     i would do that for youse....


once you are a homie, always a homie, we stick together. 



on the serious side, all of us are sending you .
prayers included for you to get out of that joint/hospital and back in school.
it is lousy not to feel well and have to miss school when you need to be there.



 feel better real soon!


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús, who is really mikkey moose, don't worry about not having much to say.

i post all the time and really say nothing.....   _(just like jerry seinfeld show.....)_
sometimes i just ramble and talk to myself here.

you'll hit 900 like the taminator tu tu in no time.
we'll have a party when you hit a number with 00's in it!


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;43831129 said:
			
		

> And me a 23 year old cried over missing so much of school, im studying psychology and there is obligatory attendance in some of the class, and the teachers couldnt care less if you are in a hospital or just skipping class . Think tho im more frustrated than anything else, specially because i feel ok.



 Hope you can catch up with what you have missed, and keep feeling better 



macraven said:


> Mikkimús, who is really mikkey moose,



Mikkey Moose........Sounds like the Scottish Mickey Mouse 


I just realised today........the one and only fridge magnet I don`t have from rides we love is..............Jaws .........Don`t quite know how we missed that one!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

schumigirl said:


> :
> I just realised today........the one and only fridge magnet I don`t have from rides we love is..............Jaws .........Don`t quite know how we missed that one!!!



*Try E-bay.

Mikkimus,we all hope you get feeling better sooon!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Guess whoes b-day it is??*


----------



## macraven

who?









i plead blondness and too many drugs in my youth...


----------



## keishashadow

I'm ready to party, anybody claim that birthday yet?


----------



## donaldduck352

*It was me..

How old you ask?Enough too know better,but still don't care!!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *It was me..*
> 
> _*How old you ask?Enough too know better,but still don't care!!!!*_


 
words for all red-headed stepchildren to live by





party till the cows come home


----------



## macraven

*belated happy birthday  homie!!!
*
for some reason, i thought it was March.


i'll pencil you in my calendar for next year....


here's cake.
sure hope it isn't too dry.......
_you know, since it's late and all......_


----------



## macraven

WAIT..........


this is something better than cake.............



for youse:


----------



## marciemi

Nah, I'll share what I found today instead.  Just $1.99 - alcohol infused flavored whipped cream!  I'll let you know what I think in a bit when I make some hot chocolate to try it out!


----------



## macraven

gee.....i wonder who's birthday is coming up pretty soon this month???



maybe it is the twins..........


----------



## marciemi

Hm, should I save it until then?


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hm, should I save it until then?


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> gee.....i wonder who's birthday is coming up pretty soon this month???



Mine was the 14th, the same as Kyle's.  Just sayin....


----------



## donaldduck352

marciemi said:


> Nah, I'll share what I found today instead.  Just $1.99 - alcohol infused flavored whipped cream!  I'll let you know what I think in a bit when I make some hot chocolate to try it out!



*YUMMY,never seen that before!!

I'm sure that would not go good with beer.Or would it??*


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Mine was the 14th, the same as Kyle's.  Just sayin....



as a belated birthday gift, your glass will never go empty for the rest of this month.









belated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 homie.



hey, how was chgo for youse?


----------



## keishashadow

MH we'll just go with a very merry unbirthday cake...to you







i have hard enough time making a two-layer cake.  I did manage to whip up cinnamon rolls & apple struedel today, _I can hear them calling me_.


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> MH we'll just go with a very merry unbirthday cake...to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have hard enough time making a two-layer cake.  I did manage to whip up cinnamon rolls & apple struedel today, _I can hear them calling me_.



Sweeeeeeeeet cake!  And thanks for the drinks, Mac.

Keisha, I just saw your itenerary on your cruise ticker.  That is a GREAT route!  Have you ever visited those islands before?  We stayed for a week in Barbados a couple of years ago and stopped on a cruise the following year.  It was a great time.

If you get the chance to visit Bathsheba on the other side of the island, do it!  It looks completely different and has some waves that rival some of the best on the surfing circuit.  Not good for swimming but the scenery is pretty awesome.

St Lucia is our favorite island of all that we have visited. The Pitons are pretty darn sweeeeeeet!

What excursions are you thinking about doing on those two islands?


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> Congrats Mr Duck on that new tag....
> 
> you wear it well.





keishashadow said:


> hecks bells i missed the new tag, congrats donald



*I thought this whole time the tag fairy gave me a gift I could'nt see.

Ya'll talking about my avatar.Yes I love that bar and found this and thought it fits me and my 'tude very well!!

My surname in Ireland is O'Gallhey.Long ties that dates back to or before 900AC!!!*


----------



## macraven

that is a kewl cake you found for Mr Mad keisha....


*i wuv it !!!
*




and since this is still january, and we have twinkies celebrating a birthday today.....here it is ..

*Marcie and Yankee Penny:
*

bringing out the dancing girls to perform for youse two...
















and


----------



## Tinker-tude

donaldduck352 said:


> *It was me..
> 
> How old you ask?Enough too know better,but still don't care!!!!*




Happy Belated Birthday!!!!!!!! 


Happy Birthday to Marcie!!!!!!!!!!! 


Happy Birthday to Yankee Penny!!!!!!!!!!!! 



And another belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Mad Hattered!!!!!!!!! 


Birthdays are the bestest.  


.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Icelandic Mus Princess,

Hope you are feeling better and home from the hospital. Maybe your psychology professor needs a reminder that he is causing you unnecessary emotional stress. The dork....


----------



## marciemi

Thanks for the birthday wishes - although my birthday is tomorrow so I'm still young for another 2 hours or so here!    I think Penny's is tomorrow too seeing as it's the same day as mine!  

Hope everyone is doing well - I'm so sick of college applications and scholarship applications and FAFSA's and CSS's and whatever other acronyms they can come up with.  3 kids heading to college 3 years in a row is about two too many for my sanity!  Not to mention my checkbook!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes - although my birthday is tomorrow so I'm still young for another 2 hours or so here!    I think Penny's is tomorrow too seeing as it's the same day as mine!



oops, i remembered that when i posted saturday.

but it was too late to change it.


anyhoot, you got a lot of bday wishes from us.
and more tomorrow....


save some cake for me marcie.
i'll be over at 5 tomorrow......


----------



## schumigirl

We were nearly half way down the page 

Belated Birthday wishes to all........Mr MH....will definately remember yours next year 

Its a nerve racking time watching young `un head off on his own driving  Tell me it gets easier!!!!! I need to stop getting him to text me every time he arrives where he`s going. But it`s only been 2 weeks, and I`m getting better I think!! He really enjoys driving and is improving in confidence every time he goes out.  


Counting the days till our trip now.......can`t come quick enough to get back to RPR........

Changed our reservation to a King Suite last night   So happy to do that. 

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon everyone 

A belated   to all of you homies who celebrated a birthday in January.  

Congrats on your upgrade Carole, when in July are you going again?

Sorry I haven't been around for awhile what with work and having the flu for the past few weeks...it's been crazytime at my house since we got back from our trip...which was awesome and everything we had hoped it would be.  We had one last ride on Jaws the night before it closed, so sad to see it go.  New Year's Eve at CityWalk was great, we munched on all the delicious food, drank champagne and enjoyed listening to Smashmouth as we counted down the New Year...it was so much fun we hated to come home.

Bye for now...have to go play ketchup to see what I've missed.


----------



## macraven

this time i waited it out and didn't give up.

the dis has been soooooooooooo  s.l.o.w. the past two days.

last night i was starting to post here and the message appeared that the dis would be down for an hour........and would be going down over the next few days for some reason i don't remember.


i can play a game of solitude and finish before my pages load here.


anyhoot, i  hope all the january birthday homies had a great time on their special day.

i don't know of any february homie babies here but if you will be celebrating, give me a heads up.

i love to decorate with cake and balloons ..........


_since i had to wait so long to post, i forgot what i originally was gonna say._


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> this time i waited it out and didn't give up.
> 
> the dis has been soooooooooooo  s.l.o.w. the past two days.
> 
> _since i had to wait so long to post, i forgot what i originally was gonna say._



OMG! I sooooooooooo agree with that statement.  I started to think it was my computer but it does it both at work and at home.  It's frustrating as hell!  I was going to start a thread about it to see if it was just me or if everyone else was having the same problem, but I didn't know where to post it.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> OMG! I sooooooooooo agree with that statement.  I started to think it was my computer but it does it both at work and at home.  It's frustrating as hell!  I was going to start a thread about it to see if it was just me or if everyone else was having the same problem, but I didn't know where to post it.





ok, it has only taken me a 5 minute wait to get this quote box to appear......


during the evenings after 10 cst, a message at the top of the board states the Dis will be going down throughout different times over the next week/days.
something about changing something and they go dark for it.

the second time last night around midnight, it stated it will be done one hour.
well, i was up and the dis was not back on after that first hour........



i tell you, it takes too long to get a page to load...
i'm talking 10 minutes earlier today to do that first post here.

there have a few times during the day during the weekend and monday that i get the message:  server busy try again later.

it really irked me when i was on the something thread here trying to respond to a previous post.
of course, i lost the entire post i had.........


i started playing card games while i wait for the dis to load.....


----------



## marciemi

Well now it's zipping right along!  I also was giving up on it and wondering if it was just me but saw people complaining on the Disneyland forum so figured it must be the DIS!

Had a good birthday - brought in a cake to celebrate (my coworker loves Cookie Cakes so it was a good excuse to have one) but my boss also brought in a huge chocolate cake.  Since there are a total of 3 of us in the office, well, we had a lot of cake!  (Still do!).  

Off to the Y to go work off some of that cake!


----------



## ky07

*Well homies it looks like our vacation to the darkside is back on but our budget is so tight we have to stay offsite and at a hotel we have never been to but in a area we know well so it should be ok and its for only 5 days but atleast we get to go *


----------



## keishashadow

more birthdays cool beans!  eat, drink & be merry.  So glad mac remembers, my brain is faulty

stL - it'll all work out

DD - actually i thought the scrolling tag was new, well duh to me.  avatar is nifty though.

MH - nope, that the further south i've ventured.  I don't know anybody who has done that itinerary/activities in port, will pick ur brain once i find some likely activities.  We like to 'do' something vs drinking in cool barz, although we try to work that in before we head back to ship.  Snorkeling among the pitons is #1 on the list.  Also have afternoon before & the whole day of, in Old San Juan.  We're big history buffs, so we'll follow the frommers itinerary.  Believe there's a cave/boat that sounds cool & was thinking boating over to St John vs St Thomas crowds.  

Managed to snag cheap Cirque Love tix today for Vegasand booked 1st limo ride ever, no sense waiting until i'm in a box.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Well homies it looks like our vacation to the darkside is back on but our budget is so tight we have to stay offsite and at a hotel we have never been to but in a area we know well so it should be ok and its for only 5 days but atleast we get to go *



i am so happy that the trip is back on!!!

spend the day at the parks until it closes.

get up early each morning and repeat.


sleep is highly overrated when on vacation.
you can always sleep on the plane.




since it is a 5 day off site, does this mean your son is joining you this time?






keisha, only 2 more wake ups till you reach Sin City.
_i know it is 3 days out but no one sleeps the night before the trip..._







Marcie, i didn't make it to your house on the 30th.
just put my piece of bday cake in the freezer and i'll pick it up when spring arrives........







*the dis is still slow for me now...*


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i am so happy that the trip is back on!!!
> 
> spend the day at the parks until it closes.
> 
> get up early each morning and repeat.
> 
> 
> sleep is highly overrated when on vacation.
> you can always sleep on the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since it is a 5 day off site, does this mean your son is joining you this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keisha, only 2 more wake ups till you reach Sin City.
> _i know it is 3 days out but no one sleeps the night before the trip..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcie, i didn't make it to your house on the 30th.
> just put my piece of bday cake in the freezer and i'll pick it up when spring arrives........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the dis is still slow for me now...*


*No son wants to stay home and had to budget due to DW wanting some money for a few things now  *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Well homies it looks like our vacation to the darkside is back on but our budget is so tight we have to stay offsite and at a hotel we have never been to but in a area we know well so it should be ok and its for only 5 days but atleast we get to go *



*KEWL..

What is the name of resort-hotel ya staying at? I might know it and can give ya a review of it.*


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> MH - nope, that the further south i've ventured.  I don't know anybody who has done that itinerary/activities in port, will pick ur brain once i find some likely activities.  We like to 'do' something vs drinking in cool barz, although we try to work that in before we head back to ship.  Snorkeling among the pitons is #1 on the list.  Also have afternoon before & the whole day of, in Old San Juan.  We're big history buffs, so we'll follow the frommers itinerary.  Believe there's a cave/boat that sounds cool & was thinking boating over to St John vs St Thomas crowds.
> 
> Managed to snag cheap Cirque Love tix today for Vegasand booked 1st limo ride ever, no sense waiting until i'm in a box.



Yeah, we save the bars for the way back on the boat for sure.  There is too much to do out there and plenty of time for drinking on the boat!  We flew into San Juan 2 days before our cruise and rented a van to do our own thing.  We did the rainforest tour and it was really cool.  Nice hiking through the jungle with some cool waterfalls and whatnot.  I highly suggest doing that if you are into it.  You drive WAY up into the hills and have some great views of the valleys.  We chartered a boat from St Thomas over to St John on our stop there.  It was a blast.  It was just the four of us and the captain.  He made us all lunch and got to snorkel in a great spot full of sea life.  You will have a wonderful time!!!!

Speaking of Cirque....we are FINALLY seeing our Cirque Michael Jackson show next Tuesday.  We bought the tickets around 8-9 months ago and it's finally here! HEE HEE


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *KEWL..
> 
> What is the name of resort-hotel ya staying at? I might know it and can give ya a review of it.*


*We will be staying at the Bestwestern Universal Inn and checked on trip advisor and it had mixed reviews but atleast we will be in Orlando and to DW thats all that counts and she wishes we were there now *


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Well homies it looks like our vacation to the darkside is back on but our budget is so tight we have to stay offsite and at a hotel we have never been to but in a area we know well so it should be ok and its for only 5 days but atleast we get to go *



 So glad to hear your trip is back on 


Vicki, we arrive on Wed 11th July till Sat 28th.........thinking about a day in Seaworld this year. Never been, not quite sure why. But we have 14 day unlimited but consecutive US/IOA tickets so don`t want to activate them till the Saturday so we have 2 days to fill up and don`t fancy Disney in July. So we`ll have a think and see what we fancy.

Keisha......in case I can`t log on again before you go......have a fantastic time on your trip 


I haven`t been able to get on this site at all since last night, but just tried a few minutes ago and got on in seconds 

Freezing cold here, our heating is up very high........Tom just suggested a smallish JD just to heat us up from the inside 

Nearly the weekend


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *We will be staying at the Bestwestern Universal Inn and checked on trip advisor and it had mixed reviews but atleast we will be in Orlando and to DW thats all that counts and she wishes we were there now *



*Never stayed there,but drove by it.Looks nice and its only about a mile or so from CW.You plan on walking that,or do they have a free shuttle service?*


----------



## keishashadow

hey allducking in between filing tax returns...don't these people realize i need to pack? 

Carole - we skipped SW until a few years ago (will I date myself if i say i visited in the late 70's but so much has changed).  We absolutely fell in love, such a nice relaxing park and change of pace.  ps it's even better if you snag those $199 Discovery cove tix that include choice of park.

MH - wow, you've been waiting forever to see MJ show.  my SIL grabbed tix for the PIT show.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Freezing cold here, our heating is up very high........Tom just suggested a smallish JD just to heat us up from the inside




tom and i think alike.........



donaldduck352 said:


> *Never stayed there,but drove by it.Looks nice and its only about a mile or so from CW.You plan on walking that,or do they have a free shuttle service?*



check out orlando hotels and do a search for the name of that hotel (ky) on the darkside.  someone posted about that place within the past month.


----------



## macraven

keisha, are you done packing yet for the trip?




don't come home broke.
_you have to hit hhn again this year with the homies...._


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> *Well homies it looks like our vacation to the darkside is back on but our budget is so tight we have to stay offsite and at a hotel we have never been to but in a area we know well so it should be ok and its for only 5 days but atleast we get to go *





AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!!

Very happy for you, St. L!



.


----------



## circelli

hey homies...
it's been awhile but I am here!!!
life is just crazy sometimes...it's all good though
we went on a cruise and the begining of 2012 and it was GREAT!!!   
my dh and I are thinking we will be getting to HHN this year by ourselves but it will only be for a few days and it will be offsite!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> keisha, are you done packing yet for the trip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't come home broke.
> _you have to hit hhn again this year with the homies...._


 
i'm leaving broke-ish, we'll call it a push

know ur kidding re packingi've had stuff out on a bed for a week, slowly been editing, will toss stuff in suitcases tonight

if i don't fly by later, see y'all


----------



## Mikkimús

Im alive, thank you all for your kind words.
The school will work out, we will have 2 class we can "skip" or be sick but if we "skip" more we will fail the class so i wont dare to be sick, i´ll just show up with my iron iv that i´ve had 3 times since i came home from the hospital
My body is weird im either really healthy or i end up in a hospital, its all or nothing no just getting cold
But im home and feeling fine.
Im so envious of all of you that have a trip planned, i just sit at home trying not to plan a trip over a year from now :S


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Never stayed there,but drove by it.Looks nice and its only about a mile or so from CW.You plan on walking that,or do they have a free shuttle service?*


*Yes they have a shuttle but it has mixed reviews too cause some say the shuttle was good and others say it is a small bus they use but either way we will have fun *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Yes they have a shuttle but it has mixed reviews too cause some say the shuttle was good and others say it is a small bus they use but either way we will have fun *



*Having fun is the most important part!!*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Having fun is the most important part!!*


*Yea it is but just found out that the hotel is smoke free and they will fine you if you smoke on the property 
Which means if I want to smoke I will have to walk off the property *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> *Yea it is but just found out that the hotel is smoke free and they will fine you if you smoke on the property
> Which means if I want to smoke I will have to walk off the property *


I'd say that's a good incentive to quit ...


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> i'm leaving broke-ish, we'll call it a push
> 
> know ur kidding re packingi've had stuff out on a bed for a week, slowly been editing, will toss stuff in suitcases tonight
> 
> if i don't fly by later, see y'all




Be safe, have fun, and know you will be missed! (((((HUGS)))))





circelli said:


> hey homies...
> it's been awhile but I am here!!!
> life is just crazy sometimes...it's all good though
> we went on a cruise and the begining of 2012 and it was GREAT!!!
> my dh and I are thinking we will be getting to HHN this year by ourselves but it will only be for a few days and it will be offsite!!!!




Welcome back!!!!!

I've been wanting to try a cruise. My DH was in the Navy for six years, so sailing has little appeal to him. Someday we'll go, just don't know when. 





			
				Mikkimús;43921786 said:
			
		

> Im alive, thank you all for your kind words.
> The school will work out, we will have 2 class we can "skip" or be sick but if we "skip" more we will fail the class so i wont dare to be sick, i´ll just show up with my iron iv that i´ve had 3 times since i came home from the hospital
> My body is weird im either really healthy or i end up in a hospital, its all or nothing no just getting cold
> But im home and feeling fine.
> Im so envious of all of you that have a trip planned, i just sit at home trying not to plan a trip over a year from now :S




Glad you're out of the hospital and won't have to retake the class. 

Don't overdo it! And hang in there about trip planning. The wait will make the next trip SOOOOO much better. We've had to cancel two trips in the last few years and now I'm so excited to go back I can't stand it. 


.


----------



## schumigirl

We have our first snow since Feb last year today......well more like hailstones but it`s starting to lay on the ground now.....so cold!!

Well....not like the cold some of you get.......never as low as Bonny thank goodness!!! Its supposed to be gone by Monday hopefully. After the last 2 winters we have had (which were unusually bad for us) it`s been nice to have it milder up till now.

Cooking an extra hot chicken curry just now and having a Bud  I do wish we could get Bud Lite Lime over here    Then quiet night in watching 2 Bob Hope DVD`s I`ve been after for a while...The Cat and the Canary and The Ghost Breakers. Searched for ages to find them.....they arrived today. I remember watching them years and years ago and loved them. I do like Bob Hope


----------



## Mad Hattered

schumigirl said:


> Cooking an extra hot chicken curry just now and having a Bud



Hey!  I am actually making extra hot Green chicken curry later tonight for dinner and serving with Naan. 

Speaking of cooking....what is everyone making for their respective Super Bowl parties tomorrow?  We are headed to a party of about 25.  This year I am bringing BBQ Sundaes.






I put a 10 pound pork shoulder in the charcoal smoker at 8 am this morning and "should" be pulling it out around midnight.  I smoked some bbq beans under the pork for 3 hours earlier in the day and will use those on the bottom layer.  Then layer with creamy coleslaw and top with pulled pork drizzled in BBQ sauce and topped with a Wickles Pickle.


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Yea it is but just found out that the hotel is smoke free and they will fine you if you smoke on the property
> Which means if I want to smoke I will have to walk off the property *



*I thought you quit smoking?
*


Mad Hattered said:


> Hey!  I am actually making extra hot Green chicken curry later tonight for dinner and serving with Naan.
> 
> Speaking of cooking....what is everyone making for their respective Super Bowl parties tomorrow?  We are headed to a party of about 25.  This year I am bringing BBQ Sundaes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a 10 pound pork shoulder in the charcoal smoker at 8 am this morning and "should" be pulling it out around midnight.  I smoked some bbq beans under the pork for 3 hours earlier in the day and will use those on the bottom layer.  Then layer with creamy coleslaw and top with pulled pork drizzled in BBQ sauce and topped with a Wickles Pickle.




*Mh that looks awesome,probaly taste that way to.You are the DisBoard RedHeaded chef hands down!!!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

schumigirl said:


> Cooking an extra hot chicken curry just now





Mad Hattered said:


> Hey!  I am actually making extra hot Green chicken curry later tonight for dinner and serving with Naan.
> 
> Speaking of cooking....what is everyone making for their respective Super Bowl parties tomorrow?  We are headed to a party of about 25.  This year I am bringing BBQ Sundaes.
> 
> 
> I put a 10 pound pork shoulder in the charcoal smoker at 8 am this morning and "should" be pulling it out around midnight.  I smoked some bbq beans under the pork for 3 hours earlier in the day and will use those on the bottom layer.  Then layer with creamy coleslaw and top with pulled pork drizzled in BBQ sauce and topped with a Wickles Pickle.





CURRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PULLED PORK AND COLESLAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for offering to host us all (wink wink, nudge nudge) for a few days of gluttonous gorging on your delectable foods. You always seem to be making a masterpiece or five.

I didn't even know it was Superbowl Sunday tomorrow, so we're not doing any special Superbowl eats. We'll do curry on Monday 'cuz now I'm in the mood for it, but I don't have time to go shopping until then.


.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> So glad to hear your trip is back on
> 
> 
> Vicki, we arrive on Wed 11th July till Sat 28th.........thinking about a day in Seaworld this year. Never been, not quite sure why. But we have 14 day unlimited but consecutive US/IOA tickets so don`t want to activate them till the Saturday so we have 2 days to fill up and don`t fancy Disney in July. So we`ll have a think and see what we fancy.
> 
> you can take the free bus shuttle from rph to sw, it is free.
> sign up for your seats the night before you want to take in sw.
> 
> also, if you have a mug bought from the darkside, take it with you to sw.
> it can be used as a refillable mug so you can buy your sodas at the discounted price.
> 
> the uo mugs are usually larger than the sw mugs.
> both places honor each other's mugs for the discounted refill.





circelli said:


> hey homies...
> it's been awhile but I am here!!!
> life is just crazy sometimes...it's all good though
> we went on a cruise and the begining of 2012 and it was GREAT!!!
> my dh and I are thinking we will be getting to HHN this year by ourselves but it will only be for a few days and it will be offsite!!!!



woo hoo......i smell a meet.
go to hhn for oct 5th, that weekend.
quite a few of us homies will be there at that time.




keishashadow said:


> i'm leaving broke-ish, we'll call it a push
> 
> know ur kidding re packingi've had stuff out on a bed for a week, slowly been editing, will toss stuff in suitcases tonight
> 
> if i don't fly by later, see y'all


i'm assuming you got off on your flight fine.
haven't seen you posting so i guess that means you are in Sin City.


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;43921786 said:
			
		

> Im alive, thank you all for your kind words.
> The school will work out, we will have 2 class we can "skip" or be sick but if we "skip" more we will fail the class so i wont dare to be sick, i´ll just show up with my iron iv that i´ve had 3 times since i came home from the hospital
> My body is weird im either really healthy or i end up in a hospital, its all or nothing no just getting cold
> But im home and feeling fine.
> Im so envious of all of you that have a trip planned, i just sit at home trying not to plan a trip over a year from now :S



Mikkimús, have been thinking of you the past few days and was wondering how you were doing.
so good to see you here!

that is a tough situation for school.....skip and fail or sick and be in class.
i hope you can finish up the school year with all A's...
over here, that is the best grade.

your turn will come for another trip.
i leave in september and would be glad to send you a postcard from the motherland and the darkside.  i'll get your mailing info closer to my trip to do that.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> We have our first snow since Feb last year today......well more like hailstones but it`s starting to lay on the ground now.....so cold!!
> 
> Well....not like the cold some of you get.......never as low as Bonny thank goodness!!! Its supposed to be gone by Monday hopefully. After the last 2 winters we have had (which were unusually bad for us) it`s been nice to have it milder up till now.


drink jack
stay healthy.

i have been watching how eastern europe is having a horrible winter.
did you see the pics of all that snow?
freezing pipes, no busses running, etc.
awful...



Mad Hattered said:


> Hey!  I am actually making extra hot Green chicken curry later tonight for dinner and serving with Naan.
> 
> Speaking of cooking....what is everyone making for their respective Super Bowl parties tomorrow?  We are headed to a party of about 25.  This year I am bringing BBQ Sundaes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a 10 pound pork shoulder in the charcoal smoker at 8 am this morning and "should" be pulling it out around midnight.  I smoked some bbq beans under the pork for 3 hours earlier in the day and will use those on the bottom layer.  Then layer with creamy coleslaw and top with pulled pork drizzled in BBQ sauce and topped with a Wickles Pickle.



i love curried foods.
i make it frequently.

we should exchange some recipes.


tell your wife we all said you are a true "keeper."


are you gonna save a;; the beer tops sunday for your friend?



donaldduck352 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Mh that looks awesome,probaly taste that way to.You are the DisBoard RedHeaded chef hands down!!!*


*

i second that!!!



Tinker-tude said:



I didn't even know it was Superbowl Sunday tomorrow


.

Click to expand...

um, do you live under a rock?

*


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> i love curried foods.
> i make it frequently.
> 
> we should exchange some recipes.
> 
> 
> tell your wife we all said you are a true "keeper."
> 
> 
> are you gonna save a;; the beer tops sunday for your friend?
> 
> 
> 
> i second that!!!



Pork has 5 more degrees to hit 190....then I get to wrap it in foil for 45 minutes. *sigh*  I'm tired.  And no, those annoying beer tabs only take place during camping season.  Luckily I have a couple of months before I have to remember to do that.

I really really hate both teams in the Superbowl and could care less who wins. I'm down with the first ever tie game.  Thankfully I will get to see Madonna to remind me just how old I really am.  But I will be damned if I don't blow the diet tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

Mr Mad, i don't like either of the teams........

i'm watching it for the pizza and jack and commercials.........
_i do the beer run for Mr Mac and sons.
and i don't cook tomorrow so all is good.
_


after a few jacks i might hoop and hollar on some good plays.


----------



## macraven

oh, and about madonna.................



i'd rather have a repeat of Aerosmith and Kid Rock.


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey!  I am actually making extra hot Green chicken curry later tonight for dinner and serving with Naan.
> 
> Speaking of cooking....what is everyone making for their respective Super Bowl parties tomorrow?  We are headed to a party of about 25.  This year I am bringing BBQ Sundaes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a 10 pound pork shoulder in the charcoal smoker at 8 am this morning and "should" be pulling it out around midnight.  I smoked some bbq beans under the pork for 3 hours earlier in the day and will use those on the bottom layer.  Then layer with creamy coleslaw and top with pulled pork drizzled in BBQ sauce and topped with a Wickles Pickle.



Oh my goodness....that looks amazing........(apart from the bottom.....I have a strange aversion to beans???)

Sounds delicious though.....I love creamy coleslaw 

We had naan`s with our curry too......but they were not nice......shop bought from Asda (Wal-Mart) I should have made my own but boys wanted Chocolate cake making.....one thing I cannot abide ...but willl happily make it for them. So ran out of time.



macraven said:


> drink jack
> stay healthy.
> 
> i have been watching how eastern europe is having a horrible winter.
> did you see the pics of all that snow?
> freezing pipes, no busses running, etc.
> awful...




Yes some of Europe have really suffered........not fun at all. We have been so lucky this year. What we had last night is now melting....slowly.



Hope you all enjoy the Superbowl........I don`t know who`s playing who


----------



## macraven

i had a long day and night yesterday.


sitting at my computer drinking coffee in my jammies..........



what a life i have........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Superbowl smuperbowl - there has to be a hockey game on somewhere


----------



## KStarfish82

New York is bleeding blue today...


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Superbowl smuperbowl - there has to be a hockey game on somewhere


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> um, do you live under a rock?





As a matter of fact, I do. 

My other name is Patrick Star.


.


----------



## Tinker-tude

I had a very slow DIS yesterday.

Do they need to invest in better servers?



.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Tinker-tude said:


> I had a very slow DIS yesterday.
> 
> Do they need to invest in better servers?
> 
> 
> 
> .



It's happening all the time lately.  I don't know what they are doing but I would think they could at least explain it.  Mine has been better as of late but every now and then it just freezes and takes forever to load a page or thread.


----------



## macraven

i would complain about the server issues but with it being free, i don't think my complaints would go very far.........







_with the server freezing up, i lose a lot of my posts on threads.
too much for me to retype._


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i would complain about the server issues but with it being free, i don't think my complaints would go very far.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _with the server freezing up, i lose a lot of my posts on threads.
> too much for me to retype._





I've participated on other boards where they will post a message at the top about the annual expenses of running the forum. They will also provide info about how to donate to cover costs, and a tally of donations made so far that year. With all the participation this board gets and the incredibly helpful info people get, I think many of us would be willing to donate a little to keep the DIS running up to speed. 


.


----------



## macraven

i have to think about that...............


----------



## schumigirl

My best friend just left....she turned up earlier and handed me a purply/Aubergine coloured (my favourite colours) George Forman Grill.

I asked what it was for and she said it was a very early 20th wedding Anniversary present     That`s not till Sept 5th!!!!

She does make me laugh.

Said she saw it.....thought of me....and got it 

Hope I don`t need to wait till Sept to use it 


Mr MH......Got 10 people coming over on Saturday night........I`m going to "borrow" your brilliant Sundae idea for this weekend for one of the choices........only slightly different...........going to have shredded chicken in bbq sauce......spicy fruity couscous.......and creamy coleslaw on top. Hope you don`t mind me stealing your ideas  

House cocktail will be........a mix of Jack....Amaretto....Pineapple Juice.....Cranberry Juice... lots of squeezed lime....served with loads of ice in big jugs 

Just need to think about dessert now.


----------



## Mad Hattered

schumigirl said:


> Mr MH......Got 10 people coming over on Saturday night........I`m going to "borrow" your brilliant Sundae idea for this weekend for one of the choices........only slightly different...........going to have shredded chicken in bbq sauce......spicy fruity couscous.......and creamy coleslaw on top. Hope you don`t mind me stealing your ideas
> 
> House cocktail will be........a mix of Jack....Amaretto....Pineapple Juice.....Cranberry Juice... lots of squeezed lime....served with loads of ice in *big jugs*



*giggle*

Sounds fabulous!!!!  Mine went over really well at the party on Sunday.  They were really quite filling though.  Or maybe that was the beer??

On another note....the DIS is acting up again on my end.


----------



## macraven

i'm home and no lights on in this thread....

i thought it was like Motel 6 here.........


Mr Mad, i see you posted around 1:30 this afternoon.
and, it seems like the dis is still slow and impossible to post now.





i'll be back later.
i'm gonna go play on the CB.


----------



## Tinker-tude

I think I need to move closer to all of you party people. The food sounds divine! 


I just bought a whole bunch of children's books that are very to find. Older out of print books that aren't available on the normal classic literature e-reader lists. I couldn't believe what a great deal they were!

Until I started downloading them after I paid....

Since I didn't buy them through iStore, I had to click on every single book link to download the list, plus the files with the indexes. 241 clicks.

But wait, there's more!

It wouldn't let me select more than one book at a time to move them into a folder. That's right, 241 drag and drops. My hand is sore now.


.


----------



## macraven

i'm late for the party again.


or should i say, the dis is slow at midnight.............




taminator, you have patience beyond belief to do 241 clicks...........



i would say for you to move to the midwest, or northern part of the midwest but you would end up hating me.

snow
ice
cold
heavy winds
etc.

someday i will live where it is light outside at 4:40 in the afternoon during winter.


----------



## ky07

*Good Afternoon Homies *


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *I thought you quit smoking?
> *
> *I almost did but wound up going right back to smoking and really wish I did stop for good  *


----------



## macraven

taking a 5 minute break from the parental units.

really decent weather today but the cold will start coming back here tonight. 


_i am not a snow bunny....._




catch you homies later tonight.


----------



## macraven

now that the dis is running smoothly, no one home here.......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> now that the dis is running smoothly, no one home here.......



Running quickly for me at the moment.........but it`s 9.40am here so most of you will be asleep.

I`m planning on cleaning my oven........soon.......well soon as I get off this laptop 

Weather slightly better today....... We had icy rain falling on frozen roads yesterday so had sheet and black ice everywhere..........nasty!!! So many accidents on the roads. Why do some people think they can drive like a racing driver in that???

Anyways.....it`s nearly the weekend...... 

DS is off college today and next week for half term....so no early rises for over a week....yay!!!

Have a good weekend


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Just popping in to share some exciting news...

We're moving to Ocoee, Florida!  This has been in the works for several months now and we put our house in Nashville on the market just before Thanksgiving.  It has sold and we'll be heading to the Sunshine State in just a couple of weeks!  We're so excited and had to share this news with our Disboard homies.  Can't wait to be able to head over to one of the parks whenever we want.  We're going to LIVE in our vacation spot. So fun!!!  Guess we'll have to find a new place to vacation!  Ha!

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well.  Holla back at ya later!

-Melissa


----------



## Mikkimús

macraven said:


> Mikkimús, have been thinking of you the past few days and was wondering how you were doing.
> so good to see you here!
> 
> that is a tough situation for school.....skip and fail or sick and be in class.
> i hope you can finish up the school year with all A's...
> over here, that is the best grade.
> 
> your turn will come for another trip.
> i leave in september and would be glad to send you a postcard from the motherland and the darkside.  i'll get your mailing info closer to my trip to do that.







thank you, that would be amazing.

Im very secretly trying to get the thought into my boyfriends head that going to Florida is a great idea, was making him watch videos of HHN on youtube yesterday and telling him how fun US & IOA are... im so sneaky


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon everyone 



			
				Mikkimús;43989080 said:
			
		

> Im very secretly trying to get the thought into my boyfriends head that going to Florida is a great idea, was making him watch videos of HHN on youtube yesterday and telling him how fun US & IOA are... im so sneaky


 I do the same thing with my kids...it usually works like a charm and they think the trip was their idea all along.



schumigirl said:


> House cocktail will be........a mix of Jack....Amaretto....Pineapple Juice.....Cranberry Juice... lots of squeezed lime....served with loads of ice in big jugs


Carole, can you just mail one of those to me?...I could use it today and it would help my recovery from cataract surgery tremendously.


NashvilleTrio said:


> Just popping in to share some exciting news...
> 
> We're moving to Ocoee, Florida!
> -Melissa



Congrats on your move, I've always wanted to move to Florida but my house is paid for and there is my job to consider...if only I didn't have to work

It's supposed to fall into the 20's here tomorrow  after being in the 60' and 70's for the last few weeks...what crazy weather in GA. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## marciemi

Nope, no sympathy.  Currently 9 here with a wind chill of -5!  And I just came in from the hot tub.  Although I needed that after shoveling snow twice today.  I checked the forecast at MIDNIGHT last night and they said "snow flurries" for today.  Well, I shoveled at least 4 inches of very heavy flurries!  

Just wanted to share today's exciting news.  Eric found out today that he got a scholarship from the Engineering Department at the University of Michigan - $20,000 a year for 4 years (or $80,000 total!).   He'd pretty much written Michigan off due to cost (we're out of state) but think he's going to be taking a closer look.  More exciting because we've been told they give very, very few scholarships.  

In ancient history news, I don't think I ever told you guys here that he got his acceptance to MIT back in December too!    Know I'd posted after he got Caltech then just got too busy with Christmas and travel and all.  So he goes out to Purdue in early March, then we both go visit Caltech (yay, Disneyland!) and MIT in April and maybe try to squeeze in a Michigan visit somewhere too.  Going to be a hectic few months.  But exciting!


----------



## macraven

congrats marcie on all those acceptance colleges.

i think it is way more than 20 K at michigan.
_i would go with the place that has sunshine most of the year......._



i had to retype this as when i proofed it, it didn't make sense.
my hands were a key over from what i was typign.

i have jack here with ,me.


----------



## macraven

i have missed psoting to the others here.
had a long night and day today.

just tired nowl.

but will get bck to replying on all that have posted.
especially about the ones with weather.


----------



## macraven

well ,maybe anot.

i cn'at dink and type vey well at the same tkme'


----------



## marciemi

GEMMA!!  


Oh, no, wait...


----------



## macraven

is she still i ntnthe ditch?


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> well ,maybe anot.
> 
> i cn'at dink and type vey well at the same tkme'






You type drunk when you're funny.


----------



## schumigirl

Mr Mad Hatter.....I messed up your quote????

Just noticed the giggle........I get it now........I should have said Pitchers...not jugs.....right  



NashvilleTrio said:


> We're moving to Ocoee, Florida!  -Melissa



That is wonderful news.....not at all jealous  Hope the move goes well.



			
				Mikkimús;43989080 said:
			
		

> Im very secretly trying to get the thought into my boyfriends head that going to Florida is a great idea, was making him watch videos of HHN on youtube yesterday and telling him how fun US & IOA are... im so sneaky



Good luck...hope it works out for you 



tink1957 said:


> Carole, can you just mail one of those to me?...I could use it today and it would help my recovery from cataract surgery tremendously.



Vicki......on it`s way   Glad it all went well......lol about the eggs 




marciemi said:


> Nope, no sympathy.  Currently 9 here with a wind chill of -5!  And I just came in from the hot tub.  Although I needed that after shoveling snow twice today.  I checked the forecast at MIDNIGHT last night and they said "snow flurries" for today.  Well, I shoveled at least 4 inches of very heavy flurries!
> 
> Just wanted to share today's exciting news.  Eric found out today that he got a scholarship from the Engineering Department at the University of Michigan - $20,000 a year for 4 years (or $80,000 total!).



I sympathise with the cold, that is not my kind of weather. We had -10 during the night  Congrats to DS, you must be so proud  



macraven said:


> i have jack here with ,me.



I`ll have him tonight...well mixed in a cocktail or three 

-5 here today........not nice!!! But at least we still have no snow....it`s all gone South I think. I got an email from a friend in Germany....her fuel had frozen in her car 

Everything is ready for tonight....have to send DS out for ice......can`t believe in this weather I have run out of ice!!! Looking forward to seeing our friends, haven`t seen one couple in a year!!!

Just made my old standby of white chocolate cheesecake for dessert. I tried to make cupcakes yesterday..........rock cakes were how they turned out 

Have a good day


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> You type drunk when you're funny.



well...........












it cured the insomnia last night.


----------



## keishashadow

greetings from 1500 1 hour 3 mins west of midway.  If no delay halfway home.  Why am I convinced there's snow in mac town.  Managed to annoy the mr enough to have him spring for the in flight net on the way back na ha ha


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> greetings from 1500 1 hour 3 mins west of midway.  If no delay halfway home.  Why am I convinced there's snow in mac town.  Managed to annoy the mr enough to have him spring for the in flight net on the way back na ha ha



don't get off the plane in chicago unless you enjoy 4 degree weather.

and wind.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Melissa, great news about FL! I would love to live there. 
I make myself feel better with sour grapes. 
At least I don't have hurricanes with our tornadoes. 



Mikkimus, great idea getting the BF familiar with all the fun in the parks. If he doesn't get the hint, just tell him you're going and he should join you. 



Vicki, hope you're healing well! Eyes are tender things. 




Marcie, so great that DS has so many top schools to choose from! Decisions, decisions....




Mac, I'm glad you got some sleep. I don't know how you function.

Oh, wait - COFFEE 



Mad and Schumi: When are you publishing the Darkside Illustrated Cookbook? I'll buy several for myself and friends.



.


----------



## schumigirl

Tinker-tude said:


> Mad and Schumi: When are you publishing the Darkside Illustrated Cookbook? I'll buy several for myself and friends.
> 
> 
> 
> .



I like the sound of that...........think Mr MH`s recipes are better than mine though...........I think he should still consider doing Dinner,Bed and breakfast.........just a thought 

Had a really lovely night last night, all the food went down well especially Mr MH sundae style food.........I was honest and gave him the credit.

Then woke up to really sad news about Whitney Houston   

So tragic. I loved her music, she had such an amazing voice and it was such a shame to see her decline over the years.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.Just back from Orlando,had to do the IBS convention,so no theme parks.

1)But on a high note DW and I found a GREAT restruant on Thursday night.It's called The Brick House on I-Drive.OMG the food was AWESOME!!DW got 2filet mignons covered in suateed 'shrromms,onions and swiss cheese,it was to die for.I got half rack of ribs with mashed taters with a side order of stuffed olives and about 5 man beers (20oz).Total cost,$48,great price for Orlando,we left a $20 tip also.Yes the sevice was that good.Try it and tell them Donald&Daisy told ya about it!!!

2)On Friday we did Slueths Dinner Show.It was pretty good,filled with alot of laughs.We sat at a table of very nice and funny people.But after the show we went to the MaMas comedy show.It's like the show Who's Line Is It.My jaws are still sore from luaghing so much.It was well worth $5 apeice..

Well that was my past 4days in O-Town.Oh by the way,this morning (at 5am for my morning coffee and smoke) was down right COLD there!!!!!*


----------



## Metro West

NashvilleTrio said:


> We're moving to Ocoee, Florida!


 That's my neighborhood...we're going to be neighbors.


----------



## macraven

sounds like all went great this weekend for all the homies.

Mr Duck got great food, Nashville Trio is not going to see winter anymore, Metro West is going to having sunday dinner with the Nashville cats and keisha is home and not broke...


----------



## tink1957

Hi everyone 



Tinker-tude said:


> Vicki, hope you're healing well! Eyes are tender things.
> 
> .



Thanks Tink, I'm doing great except that I'm tired of putting eye drops in all day long.  Colors are brighter and sharper...now I have to save the $ to get the other eye done.  It's weird to close one eye and see different colors, I thought something was wrong with my eggs the day after surgery as they were so bright they looked off to me.  

Glad our weather is improving, yesterday my hot water was frozen but it thawed out later in the day with no broken pipes, thank goodness.

I'm ready for spring. 

Have a great week and stay warm.


----------



## schumigirl

donaldduck352 said:


> *1)But on a high note DW and I found a GREAT restruant on Thursday night.It's called The Brick House on I-Drive.OMG the food was AWESOME!!DW got 2filet mignons covered in suateed 'shrromms,onions and swiss cheese,it was to die for.I got half rack of ribs with mashed taters with a side order of stuffed olives and about 5 man beers (20oz).Total cost,$48,great price for Orlando,we left a $20 tip also.Yes the sevice was that good.Try it and tell them Donald&Daisy told ya about it!!!
> 
> *


*

Mr Duck.....that sounds good.......just googled it and had a look.......somewhere else to try and fit in for July 




tink1957 said:



			I'm ready for spring. 

Click to expand...



Me too Vicki..........although we have rain today and a high of 9 degrees.......think that may be 48 in new money........but anythings better than our recent cold spell.

I`m bored.

I sometimes on a monday night answer a helpline for a few hours......but they have enough volunteers tonight, so at a loose end. I don`t want to iron....don`t want to do anything if I`m honest. I occasionally get like that.....can be really bored but have no desire to do anything.

Rambling now.

Going to look at last years trip pictures *


----------



## keishashadow

im always broke, darn travel habit

lots shaking here, good luck to all!


----------



## macraven

tomorrow is valentine day.

_i refer it as the VD event since i love to use abbreviations......._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> tomorrow is valentine day.
> 
> _i refer it as the VD event since i love to use abbreviations......._


 
nwa ha ha

the mr & I will officially hit 20 legalyears of togetherness.  We're celebrating by him working a double


----------



## macraven

if he works a double, i'm guessing you get flowers.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> tomorrow is valentine day.
> 
> _i refer it as the VD event since i love to use abbreviations......._





Way to spread the VD cheer.


----------



## macraven




----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> im always broke, darn travel habit
> 
> lots shaking here, good luck to all!



Travel Queen....you deserve it


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> tomorrow is valentine day.
> 
> _i refer it as the VD event since i love to use abbreviations......._



they should make cards that have that on the front...

big letters....

HAPPY VD!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> if he works a double, i'm guessing you get flowers.


 

yuck no, not a fan of cut flowers, reminds me of funeral homes



tlinus said:


> Travel Queen....you deserve it


 
'Ho 'Ho

Happy Valentines day to all.  I came across the recipie for the Crystal Palace's french toast & made it for the troops today, droolish delite.  If anybody wants it speak up & i'll paste it here.  Tastes just like sugar donuts, doh.


----------



## macraven

i finally get to be home and spend a couple of hours here and the dis server goes down.



now that it is back up, i'm out of here soon...........


----------



## Mad Hattered

Keisha, start posting the Disneyland pics already!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Keisha, start posting the Disneyland pics already!!!


 
if you insist, i have a few - hundred. 1st u have to look @ Vegas






 view out the window am






pm, bellagio fountain, every 15 minutes whether we wanted to hear it or not
flamingo GO view room, very retro 60's theming, DH loved tv in BR




represented during superbowl party, thank you NYG




check out the plate of food @ hash house a go go





no, i didn't eat it all

saw Beatles Love & australian motown band Human Nature (oxymoron lol but they were really good)


----------



## keishashadow

Disneyland

I'm still amazed how every square inch of land is utilized there. This is real-time view from our balcony at villas @ Grand Californian, so close to the redwood creek challenge






we had a 'view' studio for World of Color lol, if they say so




view of cars land still under construction from the ferris wheel








didn't notice they had this last time.  My little green men t-shirt gave me the mojo to beat the mr on TSM he he




Alladin show still amazing!




Other than the fact that you need to stand foreverWOC nice show


----------



## keishashadow

Their version of magic memories promo shown on small world





anybody familiar with this silly symphony cartoon




I admit to both being a dark ride and small world geek!

missed the hourly small world clock work show last trip





anniversary dinner @ blue bayou, rest of the meals enjoyed their CS offerings which are far superior to WDW imo


----------



## keishashadow

DLH is wrapping up rennovation, new 'in' watering hole is Trader Sams...he'll give you two heads for one of yours...kungaloosh. A fun bunch, mostly CMs cutting loose.






obligatory rip off of TOT pic





home


----------



## Mad Hattered

Show me more, Janet!!!!!  It's been a year since we were out there.  It's pretty amazing how far along Cars Land has come! I totally agree about the food at DL, we were not disappointed at all on our trip.

We LOVED WOC! I really wish they could pull that off somewhere at WDW.  Did you ride the new Mermaid ride they are putting in the expansion in Fl?


----------



## marciemi

Thanks much for the pics Janet!  Under 2 months until we go so definitely enjoying seeing DL pics.  Where did you eat/where do you recommend?  Most of the time it'll just be me and the 1 day I have with my son we'll be trying to cram everything in so looking for CS suggestions!  Anything you think we definitely shouldn't miss compared to WDW?  It's been nearly 10 years since we were at DL.  I went through the guide books with my son and it sounds like his "must do" list consists of:  Space, TSMM, California Screamin and the Sun Wheel - should be doable!  Also want to squeeze in Pirates but interested in your thoughts!


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely pictures Keisha, Vegas looks spectacular


----------



## tink1957

Love the pics Janet, now you've made me want to visit DL even more...maybe I can talk the kids into it for our next trip... via Vegas of course.


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Thanks much for the pics Janet! Under 2 months until we go so definitely enjoying seeing DL pics. Where did you eat/where do you recommend? Most of the time it'll just be me and the 1 day I have with my son we'll be trying to cram everything in so looking for CS suggestions! Anything you think we definitely shouldn't miss compared to WDW? It's been nearly 10 years since we were at DL. I went through the guide books with my son and it sounds like his "must do" list consists of: Space, TSMM, California Screamin and the Sun Wheel - should be doable! Also want to squeeze in Pirates but interested in your thoughts!



we were there from weds to saturday, it was dead, no more than 10 minute wait except for TSM which really wasn't bad in the evening one day - 45 mins standby. they don't have FP for it. Otherwise, make it your 1st ride of the day, 1st grabbing FP tix to soarin on the way. The entrance to GCA is under construction, you have to take detour which places you in the park the far right side of soarin.

Pirates is def must do, it's much longer excellent! HM & SplMt not as good as WDW. BTM is better @ DL and seemed more exciting. The Sun Wheel takes forever to load. There are 2 different car types: the stationary (chicken ones which i picked lol) and ones that do their thing sliding on a loop...reminds me of a physics experiment.

I am all about dark rides, DL is king: Mr. Toad, Alice, Pinocchio, Snow White, Peter Pan is not as good as WDW, Roger Rabbit is fun u can amp it up ala tcup ride to spin if you like. 

don't miss iindiana jones (why oh why didn't they put it in AK?) FP or space mt, i like the ride and cars set up (side by side) so much better than WDW.

They still allow u to use FP after the window of expiration.

The quality and options for CS food is amazing @ DL imo, but slightly pricer. We enjoyed the sandwiches @ the River Belle terrace.  The following tray was under $13.  Lots of interesting toppings and everything was fresh tasting.




Had chicken nuggets (real, whole pieces of chicken) and the stage door place next to river belle only because it was only place we could find open after the FW one night.  Once again missed the pomme frittes (sp) at the french quarter restaurant darn it, gumbo supposed to be almost as good as blue bayous which was great.  I was disappointed in my strip steak.  Ordered med came well done, wound up giving most of it to DH.  They did give us anniversary dessert.




In GCA, they have a kiosk with real coffeedid a fine job with my carmel latte. Across from it in the area where the boudin bakery area & outdoor food court is I enjoyed the brocolli cheese soup in bread bowl but noticed an excellent looking chicken salad on the next table lol.

Enjoyed a dole whip and one of the bengal chicken skewers as a snack (they're not big enough for a meal).

Any other questions, let me know...when are you going?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Loving the pics Janet.Got more?*


----------



## Mad Hattered

donaldduck352 said:


> *Loving the pics Janet.Got more?*



I agree!  Quit holding out and teasing us already!!


----------



## minniejack

ds just checked into caribbean beach for his school trip.  They perform tomorrow at 12:30 in Downtown, then back to rooms to change. Don't you all think they should head from hotel after they get changed to hollywood or epcot (which has extra evening magic hrs) Stupid director wants all to go to MK just to see then go from there where they want.  I'm just thinking of the wasted bus time to MK from the Caribbean.

What are your thoughts?

Oh and heeyyyy


----------



## minniejack

well a few placed suggestions and they followed my advice...yay me


----------



## macraven

ok ..
who missed me?



been tied up with family.
boy, have i missed my computer.......



minniejack,  how did your ds group concert go?


----------



## minniejack

I assume great. I didn't go. This was the conductor that did me dirty a few years back.

It was DS.  His texts are like pulling teeth. teenage boys

He said it was weird that strangers were taking pics.  I told him they were now part of people's magical memories of Disney.

I do know that because of my suggestions, that he and his friends were able to ride Everest 4x in a row.  Space Mountain 6.  He was the regular Pied Piper leading his friends to the right parks at the right times--even without an Iphone App. 

His only disappointment was that he couldn't talk all of them into the Brown Derby for Cobb Salad....his friends just assumed it was just like any other salad...


----------



## keishashadow

mac no computer, i'd have gone mad

mj welcome home

okay, since MH & donald are twisting me arm & all

view of the POC ride (riders on boat) from the Blue Bayou restaurant, excuse the lighting only took the canon elph point & shoot i recently bought this trip. It did a pretty good job but believe i need to adjust light settings vs auto, we just didn't feel like lugging a big one this trip. 






I wasn't being creative here, shooting in B&W, this is how it looks with their strobe lit version






We arrived at Blue Bayou @ 11:15 am to secure waterside table, took a couple shots of the walt's version of the French Quarter. It was nearly deserted that day in the park.










I noticed something this trip editing pics that i didn't pick up before, has anybody else noticed how disney themes the garbage cans in the various lands? lol





bugs life land with TOT in background. Theres is different than FLA's version, no random sequence and you do direct drop after the brief video. Not as good for repeat riding imo.






if you've seen one hippo, have you seen them all?


----------



## macraven

on your second to last pic you posted above, i read that sentence and thought, why is she stating that?

um, ok......

then i scrolled down to the last pic.









oops.....


----------



## Mad Hattered

Great pics, once again!!!  YAY....I LOVE pics!! Now don't make me start twisting again!!!!  I KNOW you have more!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey all ... sorry haven't been around much ... keeping busy with this that and the other thing

Janet - love the pics ... still have not been to DL, hope to one day though


----------



## macraven

ditto bonny.
it's on my bucket list.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> ditto bonny.
> it's on my bucket list.



Well if Robbie would just get a job there already we could probably get in for free


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> on your second to last pic you posted above, i read that sentence and thought, why is she stating that?
> 
> um, ok......
> 
> then i scrolled down to the last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops.....


 





 wiggle, wiggle, wiggle...sexy & I know it


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> Happy Valentines day to all.  I came across the recipie for the Crystal Palace's french toast & made it for the troops today, droolish delite.  If anybody wants it speak up & i'll paste it here.  Tastes just like sugar donuts, doh.




YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! Great French toast is a well loved thing.

Love the pictures of DL. I used to go there every year when I was a kid. It's been so long since I've been able to go. As in - there was only one park. I need to go again someday.





minniejack said:


> I assume great. I didn't go. This was the conductor that did me dirty a few years back.
> 
> It was DS.  His texts are like pulling teeth. teenage boys
> 
> He said it was weird that strangers were taking pics.  I told him they were now part of people's magical memories of Disney.
> 
> I do know that because of my suggestions, that he and his friends were able to ride Everest 4x in a row.  Space Mountain 6.  He was the regular Pied Piper leading his friends to the right parks at the right times--even without an Iphone App.
> 
> His only disappointment was that he couldn't talk all of them into the Brown Derby for Cobb Salad....his friends just assumed it was just like any other salad...





Oh, I LOVE their Cobb salad! That's what I had my first time eating there. Lunch was so good we came back for dinner.  We made it a point to eat there every trip after that.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well if Robbie would just get a job there already we could probably get in for free




Now there's a plan! 

Rob, how's it going?


.


----------



## Tinker-tude

I had a really amazing weekend. I got to travel south to the University of Mississippi to participate in a huge choral workshop and concert. It was with the university choirs, community choirs, and church choirs from four states. The guest conductor who also composed all of the music was Mack Wilberg, who directs the Mormon Tabernacle Choir. 

Half of us sang his Requiem, and the rest joined us after the Requiem for the hymn arrangements and original sacred music. We rehearsed for seven hours on Friday from 2-10 P.M. with a dinner break. Then we rehearsed again all day Saturday from 8:30-5 with a lunch break. After eating dinner and changing into black, we gave the concert that night from 7:30-9:30. It was an amazing experience to have the music shaped so well in only two days. And the music was incredible! We got four standing ovations! 



.


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Busy Busy Busy here .. always doing something ... Glad to see the homies are still here ! 

Looking at summer vacations and we are off to Dollywood ! Not that I want to go there but hey I have been out voted by 4 to 1 ... I want to go to a beach and sit or go to Disney Land but not going to happen ..

Has anyone been to Dollywood ? 

Hope all the homies are good and everyone is safe ! Off to get these kids something to do ... a week off from school and no trips is a bad thing !!


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> wiggle, wiggle, wiggle...sexy & I know it




My favorite pic of all time!!

My DD was looking through your pics Janet and now she's begging to go to California...ummmm....thanks?


Used to be a card carrying annual member for Dollywood and the inlaws have just went there 3x in the fall.  

It's a really nice park with good singing shows.


----------



## keishashadow

i suspect my BIL is obsessed with dolly, it's the only place he'll travel to, doesn't ride anything just sees the shows.  

mj lol, just don't let her go to vegas!  Has she started to narrow down the college choices?  netflix sent me abduction, movie was ok but fun to pick out all the places in Pittsburgh. 

tink - that sounds lifting, what a nice experience for you.  here's the recipie.  It makes a ton!  I'm going to half it next time i make it and re the oil, i used vegetable and only covered the bottom of a hot skillet and replenished as needed - enjoy!

*Puffed French Toast 
*Crystal Palace - Magic Kingdom
Servings: 6 *

Ingredients:*
4 teaspoons cinnamon
3/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons baking powder
2 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1 1/2 cups milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 eggs
2 1/2 tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
12 slices bread
Oil - for frying
*Method of Preparation:* 
1. Combine 3/4 cup sugar with cinnamon and set aside.
2. Mix egg, 2 1/2 tablespoons of sugar, salt, vanilla and milk until well blended.
3. Slowly add flour and baking powder and mix until smooth.
4. Cut bread diagonally into triangles.
5. Dip bread triangles in batter, allowing excess to drip off. Fry in hot oil until golden brown on both sides. Drain on absorbent paper towel. While toast is still warm, roll in sugar/cinnamon mixture.


----------



## ky07

*Man were has the time gone cause we were watching some camcorder tapes of our boys when they were little and of their first time at Disney World and Universal over the years and had some good laughs and looking at how big they are now cause the youngest DS turned 16 today and it seems like it was just yesterday he was this little boy running around all hyper and being silly
Well he still acts silly but boy do I feel old now *


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> on your second to last pic you posted above, i read that sentence and thought, why is she stating that?
> 
> um, ok......
> 
> then i scrolled down to the last pic.
> 
> oops.....



OMG - I had the exact same thought as I read it and was like "I will NOT say that" and then I saw YOUR post!   

Janet - I'm loving the pics and advice - please share more!!!  (Even if we're making fun of you - really, we're not!).


----------



## macraven

keisha, you know we love you.....


come back _but bring more pics with youse....._


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Man were has the time gone cause we were watching some camcorder tapes of our boys when they were little and of their first time at Disney World and Universal over the years and had some good laughs and looking at how big they are now cause the youngest DS turned 16 today and it seems like it was just yesterday he was this little boy running around all hyper and being silly
> Well he still acts silly but boy do I feel old now *





i hear you but in my next life, i am raising cats only......


----------



## Tinker-tude

coastermom said:


> Has anyone been to Dollywood ?
> 
> Hope all the homies are good and everyone is safe ! Off to get these kids something to do ... a week off from school and no trips is a bad thing !!




We went for the first time last April. We wanted to spend two days and it was less expensive to buy a season pass than to buy tickets for two days. We weren't expecting much, and were very pleasantly surprised. The rides are great, the shows are great, the theming is great, etc. We were so happy with our experience that we decided to go again for a few days in September. Then we found out at the end of the year that DH had a week of unused vacation time, so guess where we went in December? Yep, Dollywood! 

You will LOVE the coasters! The Thunderhead is the best wooden coaster I've ever been on. And I mean EVER. Mystery Mine has great effects, theming, and fun surprises the first time you go on it. Try to get a front row for that one so you can see everything clearly. Then go on it again to catch everything you missed the first time. It has 90 degree lifts and drops, just like a mineshaft. It also has other fun coaster elements that I won't tell you about before you go. The Tennessee Tornado is a pretty decent coaster with two loops and cork screws. In the queue, it has really funny tornado stories written on gigantic newspapers with torn edges plastered to the wall. It also has ripped up props sitting around. I can't wait to ride the Wild Eagle this year! It looks amazing, and I get an adrenaline rush thinking about it. It's HUGE.

The specialty stores are amazing, too. The fudge in the candy store is to die for. The leather shops have gorgeous things, the glassblowers have incredibly detailed art that they make right in front of you, and so on.

We loved our trips there and plan to go back at least once this year. If you have the time, check out a few things in Chattanooga, too. Great place to visit!





keishashadow said:


> tink - that sounds lifting, what a nice experience for you.  here's the recipie.  It makes a ton!  I'm going to half it next time i make it and re the oil, i used vegetable and only covered the bottom of a hot skillet and replenished as needed - enjoy!
> 
> *Puffed French Toast
> *Crystal Palace - Magic Kingdom
> Servings: 6 *
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 4 teaspoons cinnamon
> 3/4 cup sugar
> 1 1/2 tablespoons baking powder
> 2 1/2 cups all purpose flour
> 1 1/2 cups milk
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 2 eggs
> 2 1/2 tablespoons sugar
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 12 slices bread
> Oil - for frying
> *Method of Preparation:*
> 1. Combine 3/4 cup sugar with cinnamon and set aside.
> 2. Mix egg, 2 1/2 tablespoons of sugar, salt, vanilla and milk until well blended.
> 3. Slowly add flour and baking powder and mix until smooth.
> 4. Cut bread diagonally into triangles.
> 5. Dip bread triangles in batter, allowing excess to drip off. Fry in hot oil until golden brown on both sides. Drain on absorbent paper towel. While toast is still warm, roll in sugar/cinnamon mixture.




10Q, 10Q 10Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No wonder their french toast is so good!





ky07 said:


> *Man were has the time gone cause we were watching some camcorder tapes of our boys when they were little and of their first time at Disney World and Universal over the years and had some good laughs and looking at how big they are now cause the youngest DS turned 16 today and it seems like it was just yesterday he was this little boy running around all hyper and being silly
> Well he still acts silly but boy do I feel old now *





I'm feeling old right along with you. My oldest turned 11 today. We have our photos rotate as screen savers on three different computer screens, and it's very heart warming and funny to see random little kid pictures pop up with the more recent ones. It also makes me aware of just how many wrinkles they've given me around my eyes. I'm so glad we have more than hieroglyphics to remember our lives with....





macraven said:


> i hear you but in my next life, i am raising cats only......






You may just be reincarnated as a cat.


.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i hear you but in my next life, i am raising cats only......


*Me too *


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i hear you but in my next life, i am raising cats only......





ky07 said:


> *Me too *



I'm smarter than both of you.  That is ALL we've raised!  Makes vacations MUCH cheaper!!


----------



## ky07

Mad Hattered said:


> I'm smarter than both of you.  That is ALL we've raised!  Makes vacations MUCH cheaper!!


*Our vacations are now that both DS's think they are too big now to go on vacations with mom and dad.
I think it cramps their style *


----------



## minniejack

I wish I only had cats 

Even dogs are a hassle to room and board on vaca--not cheap!!

I didn't brag on DD?  She was accepted into Wake Forest U in Winston-Salem.  Now, she's whining to go to WVU cause that's where her BF is going.  umm no...she needs to learn to be the woman that she is meant to be and not be an appendage of him.  Just sayin'  

the Mystery Mine at Dollywood was the first coaster that DD went on EVER when she was 3--gotta love tall kids.  They get to ride coasters early in life.  I created a coaster junkie


----------



## keishashadow

yea MJ's smrt DD, get thee to NC

my feelings aren't hurt, hippos have thick hides

stl you're an old softie

ps i'll be MIA for awhile, i'm off bright & early for surgery tomoorow as long as they don't kick me out because of my hacking cold, hold down the fort campers.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Janet, I just noticed your new ticker for Disney/UO.  When exactly are you going to be there?

Oh, and good luck on the surgery.  Hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## macraven

keisha will be there when i am.
same with Mr Duck, patster, jodie and few others.



you should make your plans for 2013 and join up with us!!



hhn roxs......


----------



## coastermom

Tink .. thanks for the info on Dollywood ... I am a little concerned about time but with three days there I am sure we will hit it all . I am looking forward to the Wild Eagle ! Seen the testing video on YouTube and it looks amazing ! 


Still looking to try to get to Disney Land maybe next year .. or WDW again only because my sister is going to take her son who will be 2 to WDW next year !!  Maybe if USF gets the new area open we will hit there too !! ... I just want to keep planning trips . I should have been a travel agent ! 

going to enjoy some quiet time as I spent 3 hours at our local DMV today !


----------



## keishashadow

MH - naw, why be serious? i'll be @ WDW 9/29 (if i ever book a flight down, did book one home when SWA released schedule this week) thru either Tuesday or Wednesday.  Waiting to see if anything opens up for DVC next week.  If so, will segue on over to Universal on Wednesday for 3 nights vs my current 2 that i have booked.  Will head home late on Saturday 10/6.  mac has her annual big ole' trip planned, 2 weeks or so i think?  There's a date & rate thread on the hotel boards, a roll call of sorts.

Why not bring the misses & come on down, it's the best haunt on the planet

I cannot believe i'm sitting here watching animal house food fight for the umpteenth time....save meeeee


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Wow ... everyone is talking about booking their flights for October and I haven't even started looking for a flight for our May trip yet ...


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> keisha will be there when i am.
> same with Mr Duck, patster, jodie and few others.
> 
> 
> 
> you should make your plans for 2013 and join up with us!!
> 
> 
> 
> hhn roxs......



*sigh* I know!  That was the week I originally planned going into our trip but the Brother's schedule dictated our schedule. 

Someday....I swear!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> *sigh* I know!  That was the week I originally planned going into our trip but the Brother's schedule dictated our schedule.
> 
> Someday....I swear!



_pinky swear........._


----------



## macraven

i have had a long 24 hours...........
i better sleep some tonight.


to bed at 1:40 this morning, up at 5:50 and ready to drop.

streets are really nasty outside right now.
cars slipping and slidding and we only have about 4" on the ground.
depending on who you watch on tv, we might get anywhere from 6 to 8 " total throughout the night.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i have had a long 24 hours...........
> i better sleep some tonight.
> 
> 
> to bed at 1:40 this morning, up at 5:50 and ready to drop.
> 
> streets are really nasty outside right now.
> cars slipping and slidding and we only have about 4" on the ground.
> depending on who you watch on tv, we might get anywhere from 6 to 8 " total throughout the night.



Yes, I [insert the word "pinky" in the color pink] swear. 

We had a high of 69 f here in STL today.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> i have had a long 24 hours...........
> i better sleep some tonight.
> 
> 
> to bed at 1:40 this morning, up at 5:50 and ready to drop.
> 
> streets are really nasty outside right now.
> cars slipping and slidding and we only have about 4" on the ground.
> depending on who you watch on tv, we might get anywhere from 6 to 8 " total throughout the night.



keep it out there!

Janet hope your surgery went well


----------



## macraven

hope all went great with your surgery.

heal quickly!


----------



## schumigirl

Keish......Hope you are doing ok 


Been out of it and stuck in bed last 2 days.......nasty vertigo again!!!

Thought it had gone as I haven`t had it for over a year......makes you feel so  

Tablets kicking in now though....wouldn`t wish it on anyone.

No wine for me tonight then


----------



## Tinker-tude

schumigirl said:


> Keish......Hope you are doing ok
> 
> 
> Been out of it and stuck in bed last 2 days.......nasty vertigo again!!!
> 
> Thought it had gone as I haven`t had it for over a year......makes you feel so
> 
> Tablets kicking in now though....wouldn`t wish it on anyone.
> 
> No wine for me tonight then





Any chance your vertigo is caused by low potassium? I get very dizzy and light headed if my potassium is low. That's pretty easy to fix in my case. Or is it something else for you? Hope you're doing better....


Janet, hope you're recovering okay. I hope you're not on DIS because you're being spoiled in bed. Catching any good DVDs?


Is everybody else okay? It's so quiet here right now. Kinda weird....


.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Swimming through wishing everyone a great day before I head over to read up on some TRs


----------



## schumigirl

Tinker-tude said:


> Any chance your vertigo is caused by low potassium? I get very dizzy and light headed if my potassium is low. That's pretty easy to fix in my case. Or is it something else for you? Hope you're doing better....
> 
> 
> Janet, hope you're recovering okay. I hope you're not on DIS because you're being spoiled in bed. Catching any good DVDs?
> 
> 
> Is everybody else okay? It's so quiet here right now. Kinda weird....
> 
> 
> .





Hey Tink.........Thanks doing much better now. It`s a strange one, I have no inner ear problems, which is normal with vertigo, never thought about potassium, but I am on Iron tablets and due to get bloods done again next week so will ask them to check.

Was at doc`s today and he did all sorts of tests.... one was me sitting on the bed and then......while he held me....I had to fling myself back very quickly.....all the time maintaining eye contact   Not easy.......but he said it ruled out a more serious problem and it`s probably viral......others get colds.......I get vertigo  

But I did spend 3 days in bed watching chickflick movies and listening to my favourite 80`s radio station while getting spoiled  

Did hear DS mutter rather loudly a few times........... "you call that music"   Gotta love the 80`s  He also wandered out of my room totally mystified at me crying at the part in Pretty Woman when she leaves the hotel and they`re playing  It must have been Love by Roxette  Gets me every time!!! 

Tis quiet on here.......where is everyone 

Keisha.....hope you doing well 

Macraven......hope all is well in your part of the woods too


----------



## keishashadow

Hey alli'm baaack.  Yes, i did clear my tivo down to under 50%, 'least i accomplished something.  Got stitches out today, doc said to sit around another week, I can do that.

carole vertigo is such a pia, hope it's gone for good.

bonny -  i assume SWA is out of the question for you since most of us jump when it and AirTran release dates.  I did find a cheap flight down today, now to hope that the late am one drops.  I do so hate crack of dawn departures.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Been out of it and stuck in bed last 2 days.......nasty vertigo again!!!
> 
> Thought it had gone as I haven`t had it for over a year......makes you feel so
> 
> Tablets kicking in now though....wouldn`t wish it on anyone.
> 
> No wine for me tonight then



i hate vertigo.
it suxs big time.

hope you are getting better now.

i had it again two weeks ago.
it sucks the life out of youse.




Tinker-tude said:


> Is everybody else okay? It's so quiet here right now. Kinda weird....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



it seems weird cause many of us homies are weird......

i've been tied up with the parental units the past 3 weeks.
but, i'm home a bit more for some days now.




SharkyGoddess said:


> Swimming through wishing everyone a great day before I head over to read up on some TRs



i just love it when our Goddess drops in.
_especially her shark...._







schumigirl said:


> Hey Tink.........Thanks doing much better now. It`s a strange one, I have no inner ear problems, which is normal with vertigo, never thought about potassium, but I am on Iron tablets and due to get bloods done again next week so will ask them to check.
> 
> Was at doc`s today and he did all sorts of tests.... one was me sitting on the bed and then......while he held me....I had to fling myself back very quickly.....all the time maintaining eye contact   Not easy.......but he said it ruled out a more serious problem and it`s probably viral......others get colds.......I get vertigo
> 
> But I did spend 3 days in bed watching chickflick movies and listening to my favourite 80`s radio station while getting spoiled
> 
> Did hear DS mutter rather loudly a few times........... "you call that music"   Gotta love the 80`s  He also wandered out of my room totally mystified at me crying at the part in Pretty Woman when she leaves the hotel and they`re playing  It must have been Love by Roxette  Gets me every time!!!
> 
> Tis quiet on here.......where is everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Macraven......hope all is well in your part of the woods too




howdy homie!

yea, when it is quiet here it's spooky.

then all of a sudden homies pop in and post up a storm...

tell son he could learn to appreciate the good music you like....


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Hey alli'm baaack.  Yes, i did clear my tivo down to under 50%, 'least i accomplished something.  Got stitches out today, doc said to sit around another week, I can do that.
> 
> carole vertigo is such a pia, hope it's gone for good.
> 
> bonny -  i assume SWA is out of the question for you since most of us jump when it and AirTran release dates.  I did find a cheap flight down today, now to hope that the late am one drops.  I do so hate crack of dawn departures.




hello beautiful.

i can never find cheap fares.

well, i did before but i can't now.

i'm trying to find flights from chgo to chattanoga for May.

SW is $606 for us.
too much.

i thought they had competitive rates.
United is $404 for same route.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Long time no post here.Stopping in to say hellow all.*


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies,

Just popped in to see what was going on...I've been fighting the flu(again) for the last few weeks...so far the flu is winning.  I swear the only time I've been well this year is when I was on vacation.  I guess I'll just have to go back to Orlando to recover.  That's my opinion and I'm stickin' to it.

Airfare to MCO is crazy lately...at one point it was cheaper to go to Jamaica from Atlanta...what's up with that?

Hope everyone who is ailing gets better soon


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi homies,
> 
> Just popped in to see what was going on...I've been fighting the flu(again) for the last few weeks...so far the flu is winning.  I swear the only time I've been well this year is when I was on vacation.  I guess I'll just have to go back to Orlando to recover.  That's my opinion and I'm stickin' to it.
> 
> Airfare to MCO is crazy lately...at one point it was cheaper to go to Jamaica from Atlanta...what's up with that?
> 
> Hope everyone who is ailing gets better soon



how long does it take to drive to orlando from where you are?


well, concerning the flu, at least you don't have it when on vacation...
that means you need to take more vacations to stay healthy.

_mac logic applies..._


----------



## Mikkimús

Howdy just stopping by to say hi

Hope that that everbody that are going through sickness get well soon  My dad has the flu right  now, crossing my fingers i wont get it... otherwise i will probably end up in the hospital :S


----------



## SgtClaymore

macraven said:


> ok, i'll be the first homie to sign in.
> 
> all of you homies if you are regular of not here, come join the party.
> we will party until someone calls the cops on us....



Hello everyone I am new and here for the party! LOL


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> hello beautiful.
> 
> i can never find cheap fares.
> 
> well, i did before but i can't now.
> 
> i'm trying to find flights from chgo to chattanoga for May.
> 
> SW is $606 for us.
> too much.
> 
> i thought they had competitive rates.
> United is $404 for same route.


 
talk about no luv from SWA!  Especially since Midway's a big hub for them.

ps keep the flattery coming



tink1957 said:


> Hi homies,
> 
> Just popped in to see what was going on...I've been fighting the flu(again) for the last few weeks...so far the flu is winning. I swear the only time I've been well this year is when I was on vacation. I guess I'll just have to go back to Orlando to recover. That's my opinion and I'm stickin' to it.
> 
> Airfare to MCO is crazy lately...at one point it was cheaper to go to Jamaica from Atlanta...what's up with that?
> 
> Hope everyone who is ailing gets better soon


 
that's wild re airfare for you too.  Only thing worse than 1 go around with the flu is two, yikes.





SgtClaymore said:


> Hello everyone I am new and here for the party! LOL


 it's okay to be tardy to the party here, we never stop

we lost power for several hours during 1st thunderstorm this am, 2nd wave supposed to hit soon.  Did you all see the damage in kansas & branson? 

What's it doing in all your collective necks of the woods? Not that i'm complaining, but thus far this winter we've mostly enjoyed the temperate weather that used to stop 100 miles south of us near mason dixon lineodd that this storm will blow thru our area, then hit the east coast & dump a foot of snow.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Glad you're back and doing OK, Janet! 

Hey Mac....are you a Costco member?  I was reading that thread about the ticket deal and wondered if they had them in your area?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> bonny -  i assume SWA is out of the question for you since most of us jump when it and AirTran release dates.  I did find a cheap flight down today, now to hope that the late am one drops.  I do so hate crack of dawn departures.


Yeah, unfortunately neither SWA or Air Tran fly up here 

Glad to hear your surgery went well and you're on the mend


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Long time no post here.Stopping in to say hellow all.*



how in the world did i miss your post yesterday?
i blame blondeness......

hope all is going fine for youse.




			
				Mikkimús;44173080 said:
			
		

> Howdy just stopping by to say hi
> 
> Hope that that everbody that are going through sickness get well soon  My dad has the flu right  now, crossing my fingers i wont get it... otherwise i will probably end up in the hospital :S



you better not catch the flu.
eat an apple an day and it'll keep the doctor away.

_my mom told me that but she told me lots of crap growing up._

is your skool term finished yet?
did you get an A+?

do you want me to go yell at your teacher for youse?
_but only if he didn't give you the A for the class._


----------



## macraven

SgtClaymore said:


> Hello everyone I am new and here for the party! LOL








to our newest homie- 
straight from sgt pepper's band...


*SgtClaymore*.........._tada....._


i smell a party and i hear that the Sgt is bringing the booze and guacolmole dip.

for me, i prefer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jump in anytime and start talking.

i see you are local.
are you into HHN?


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey Mac....are you a Costco member?  I was reading that thread about the ticket deal and wondered if they had them in your area?



no cosco near me.
but i am a card carrying member of Sam's club.

i no longer buy things in bulk but i like my picture on my card so i keep the membership up.   _ since ......1991_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> how long does it take to drive to orlando from where you are?
> 
> 
> well, concerning the flu, at least you don't have it when on vacation...
> that means you need to take more vacations to stay healthy.
> 
> _mac logic applies..._



It takes around 7 to 8 hours to drive to Orlando, depending on the driver...my son drove most of the way last trip and it took 30 minutes less, so from now on he drives...if my blood pressure can take it.

I like your logic mac, it's the same as mine....great minds think alike.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hey, homies.....who on the east coast is a Costco member that could pick me up a couple of the 3 day park to park passes for Universal?  I would send the money to you before you picked them up.

Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## keishashadow

I'm Sams Club too, do most of my grocery shopping there.  It's a good 100 mile RT for us to closest Costco, else i'd be a member.  Wouldn't surprise me to see them popping up on ebay.


----------



## macraven

good morning homies.......

too early for me but off to work soon.



_mornings are not my friend._


----------



## keishashadow

work is over-rated

going to near 70 degrees today, then snow tomorrow lol. spring is right around the corner.  I'm breaking out of the joint and going to grocery store.  Hey, after being cooped up for over a week cannot wait.


----------



## macraven

work suxs but i need an attitude adjustment.
have to work next week also.


the snow started here around 3:30 today, right when i pulled into the driveway.



i turned on cnn news and they had my hometown on the map talking about this snow storm.



should i be thrilled or what............


i guess Mr Mad and keisha are enjoying nice warm weather today and weekend.


----------



## Mad Hattered

It was near 70 the last couple of days and was early today.  Then the cold front rolled it and it's currently 39.  We had big thunderstorms come through and then all hell broke loose towards the east with all the tornados and whatnot.  Hope everyone east of us got through all that unscathed.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> It was near 70 the last couple of days and was early today.  Then the cold front rolled it and it's currently 39.  We had big thunderstorms come through and then all hell broke loose towards the east with all the tornados and whatnot.  Hope everyone east of us got through all that unscathed.



southern indiana was hit earlier today.
3 perished in the tornado that hit there.


yea, the one thing i remember clearly are the storms down where you live.
it never bothered me, i loved seeing the lightning in the sky when those big storms would roll through.

i know.
i'm a sicky.  

have you found anyone that has a Cosco near them?

have you thought of making a new thread and asking if anyone near your area has that store nearby?

i have a brother in honolulu that shops at cosco all the time.
i don't know if they have the UO tickets.

i can call him and ask him to check and pick them up for me.
he will be back in the states sometime in july.
i can take care of those transactions for you if you run dry on trying to secure them.

i really don't know if the cosco in honolulu has much on uo tickets.
it's not like they could use them very easily over there unless they went to the mainland and did hollywood uo.

but, if i can help, i will.

it finally stopped snowing here.
heard on the tv that milwaukee is being hit hard.
that is about a 35 mile drive north of me.


marcie is about another hour north of that from me and wondering when she will check in with her snowfall.


i bet she has a snow blower.


----------



## tink1957

It's 72 here now and we're under a tornado watch for most of the night,  I think we're getting the same weather as mh did earlier as it's supposed to be down in the 30's tomorrow.   

Probably gonna be a sleepless night...


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> It's 72 here now and we're under a tornado watch for most of the night,  I think we're getting the same weather as mh did earlier as it's supposed to be down in the 30's tomorrow.
> 
> Probably gonna be a sleepless night...



hang tight.
stay safe.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> southern indiana was hit earlier today.
> 3 perished in the tornado that hit there.
> 
> it finally stopped snowing here.
> heard on the tv that milwaukee is being hit hard.
> that is about a 35 mile drive north of me.
> 
> 
> marcie is about another hour north of that from me and wondering when she will check in with her snowfall.
> 
> 
> i bet she has a snow blower.



I do!    And unfortunately have to figure out how to use it since I sent my son off to visit Purdue with dad for a long weekend (he flew down last night) and I'm the only one home to face the snow.    They're down in Indiana though and were touring the campus today in serious hail, winds and storms, but at least avoided the tornadoes.  

So far the snow hasn't been that bad though from what I can tell.  We had a snow day on Wednesday (first of the school year) after getting around 4" of snow, then a combination of sleet, hail, freezing rain, and rain on top of it all.  THAT was fun to shovel (not).    As soon as I can get everything shoveled and the house straightened up in the morning I'm heading down to Chicago (seems like I spend half my life there these days!) to meet up with my husband and my kiddo, hang out for the night and head back home!  Hope the weather improves!


----------



## macraven

marcie, sheyboygan has a lot of snow but don't think you will be near there.
it's about over an hour north of milwaukee.

the toll and highways to chgo will be cleared later tonight.

nice thing about that city, the sure do get the main drags cleared up asap.

now if you could have waited to wednesday to come down to the city, you would love the weather.

on the 10 news, it stated chitown will hit upper 50's mid week.

bye bye snow.....


----------



## marciemi

Well, I'll be driving right through Sheboygan tomorrow so hope it stops snowing by then!  It was 68 and sunny in Indy a couple days ago - I'd gladly take that!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey, homies.....who on the east coast is a Costco member that could pick me up a couple of the 3 day park to park passes for Universal?  I would send the money to you before you picked them up.
> 
> Let me know! Thanks!



Are they that much cheaper than buying them directly through Universal???   Or how about buying them from Undercover Tourist??

When are you going??


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Are they that much cheaper than buying them directly through Universal???   Or how about buying them from Undercover Tourist??
> 
> When are you going??



The difference is these don't expire 14 days after first use.  You get 3 days to use through 2015.  I'm thinking of upgrading my old 7 day $99 tickets to an AP so I can get a discount at the RPR and FOTL passes. My brother, SIL, Dana and myself are going over to UO so mom and dad can get some quality alone time with the grandkids. *cough* We are going to be there the night of October 24th Dana's BD) and all day the 25th.  My whole family is going to the Motherland for a week starting the 20th for my parents 50th Wedding Anniversary celebration.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> The difference is these don't expire 14 days after first use.  You get 3 days to use through 2015.  I'm thinking of upgrading my old 7 day $99 tickets to an AP so I can get a discount at the RPR and FOTL passes. My brother, SIL, Dana and myself are going over to UO so mom and dad can get some quality alone time with the grandkids. *cough* We are going to be there the night of October 24th Dana's BD) and all day the 25th.  My whole family is going to the Motherland for a week starting the 20th for my parents 50th Wedding Anniversary celebration.



Gotcha!


----------



## schumigirl

Just been watching the news and they are showing all the places affected by tornado`s.....just awful to see.

Vicki, hope you got a good nights sleep 

This is going to sound ridiculous to all of you......but.......I always thought Sheboygan was a made up place  ................don`t ask why......I don`t know. Heard it mentioned in a movie once I think. Oops!

Macraven.....not a sickie at all. We are fanatical about watching lightning when we are in Orlando.......we could stand for hours watching it as we get nothing like the shows over there. Glad you`re losing the snow soon 

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## macraven

i should be cleaning this dump that i live in but here i am, on the dis.....


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi and so glad that all this ruff weather is over *


----------



## marciemi

schumigirl said:


> This is going to sound ridiculous to all of you......but.......I always thought Sheboygan was a made up place  ................don`t ask why......I don`t know. Heard it mentioned in a movie once I think. Oops!


Just FYI there's also a Cheboygan (pronounced the same way) in northern Michigan.  We used to go up to a cabin near there all the time when I was growing up so I was used to that one.  When we moved to WI and saw Sheboygan instead, I felt like "Hey, you spelled it wrong!"  

Did make it down to Chicago here without an issue other than it was apparently "drive stupidly in Sheboygan" day.    Add in construction (new evidently since last weekend) and snow and it was a bit frustrating.  But hanging in Schaumburg after a nice meal at Bakers Square!  Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## tink1957

Hi all 

Luckily, all the tornados were north of our area and we only had a few thunderstorms last night.  I was actually able to get a good nights sleep.

I have the next few days off, maybe I can get my house cleaned as it has suffered neglect during my battle with the flu.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## macraven

tink, i have no excuse why my house is a dump now.

i just didn't want to put forth the time and effort to do anything .



you have an excuse, you were ill.
glad you are feeling better.


hey KY.
good you survived that bad storm.


marcie.
mr mac was in sheboygan today skiing.
back he goes tomorrow there.

we do not have the same interests obviously.





wait...
you're in schaumburg at the mall on a saturday evening.
that is nuts.
so many people and cars there at that time period.


i'd rather take another snow storm than be in schaumburg on a saturday night.


----------



## marciemi

Note I did NOT say I was at the mall. We went to Bakers Square up in Palatine then were hanging at our hotel in Schaumburg. Also not a mall fan but we will go to Cheesecake Factory there tomorrow right at 10 when they open!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Note I did NOT say I was at the mall. We went to Bakers Square up in Palatine then were hanging at our hotel in Schaumburg. Also not a mall fan but we will go to Cheesecake Factory there tomorrow right at 10 when they open!



sorry, thought you were in the one at the Mall.  _(i'm not a mall rat)_
gee that place is huge.......


you're staying in Palatine?
what do you think of that town?

you know there is a cheesecake factory up in racine at their mall.


----------



## Mad Hattered

We are  at the SNL skit they just did about the Real Housewives of Disney!!!   I wonder how long this one will be available on the internet


----------



## Mikkimús

Last week was literelly hell in school, finished assigment toda so there will be a little pause. So when i came homei was bored so i decided to play wieht my makeup. 
Guess who? Right answer and there will be 10 points for Slytherin


----------



## Mad Hattered

Mikkimús;44228415 said:
			
		

> Last week was literelly hell in school, finished assigment toda so there will be a little pause. So when i came homei was bored so i decided to play wieht my makeup.
> Guess who? Right answer and there will be 10 points for Slytherin



I would go with Insane Clown Posse or Captain Spaulding but I don't think that is correct. I give up.


----------



## keishashadow

Mikkimús;44228415 said:
			
		

> Last week was literelly hell in school, finished assigment toda so there will be a little pause. So when i came homei was bored so i decided to play wieht my makeup.
> *Guess who?* Right answer and there will be 10 points for Slytherin


 
any of the clowns running for president of the USA?

mac don't tinker with that attitude, it's kewl

there are still 4 inches of snow on my sidewalk, they will remain there until somebody comes home.  I'm not particular, anybody will do in a pinch.

made swiss steak yesterday, rarely do pia, is it dinner time yet?


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;44228415 said:
			
		

> Last week was literelly hell in school, finished assigment toda so there will be a little pause. So when i came homei was bored so i decided to play wieht my makeup.
> Guess who? Right answer and there will be 10 points for Slytherin



Jack????    Pennywise from  IT????????

I don`t know many other clowns.


Gone cold again, but no snow Like you Keisha........our daffodils popped out and promptly wilted!!!  Apple Blossom all blossomed......and was then blown off!!!

Dis is slow for me tonight. Best time for me is early morning when most of America is asleep......but it gets lonely with no-one to talk to.

DS passport had to be renewed this year.......goodness they know how to charge for those!!! It`s that time of year when the £££££££ just seem to be heading out of the accounts for one thing or another. 

But..............127 days till Orlando Sunshine


----------



## Mikkimús

schumigirl: yeab the inspiration was Jack or some pictures i found, couldnt do the teeth, luckely my dentalhygien is better than his


----------



## macraven

mickey moose, i think you should make that pic your aviator.

keep the homies guessing.....
that is, the ones that haven't read you have a thing for Jack...



what a day.
went to bed around 1:30 this morning.
back up at 5:30 to get ready for work.
at work 7-2:15.

cut out early to take care of the parental units.

then to the grocery store to buy vittles to make.

home now..........and of course, on the dis.


i'll think of doing dinner after my break or until someone yells that they are hungry again.

i just don't understand this family.
i cooked last night and they ate then.
why are they hungry now.???


the cats screamed this morning for food.
i think they forgot i feed them before i went to bed at 1:30 this morning.

then they screamed more when i came home a bit ago.


why is it that peeps/cats look at me and think they are hungry.........


keisha, when i see you this october, don't look at me and say you are hungry.
tell me a joke first, then say you are hungry.....


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hey! I knew it was Jack, but I'll be damned if I am getting 10 points for Slytherin! 

My cats scream at me all the time.  I think I brainwashed them into thinking that everytime Papa goes to get a beer they get a treat.  I really need to move the treats out of the pantry by the fridge. 

Oh yeah.....it's supposed to be 71 and sunny here tomorrow.....go figure.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> mickey moose, i think you should make that pic your aviator.
> 
> keep the homies guessing.....
> that is, the ones that haven't read you have a thing for Jack...
> 
> 
> 
> what a day.
> went to bed around 1:30 this morning.
> back up at 5:30 to get ready for work.
> at work 7-2:15.
> 
> cut out early to take care of the parental units.
> 
> then to the grocery store to buy vittles to make.
> 
> home now..........and of course, on the dis.
> 
> 
> i'll think of doing dinner after my break or until someone yells that they are hungry again.
> 
> i just don't understand this family.
> i cooked last night and they ate then.
> why are they hungry now.???
> 
> 
> the cats screamed this morning for food.
> i think they forgot i feed them before i went to bed at 1:30 this morning.
> 
> then they screamed more when i came home a bit ago.
> 
> 
> why is it that peeps/cats look at me and think they are hungry.........
> 
> 
> keisha, when i see you this october, don't look at me and say you are hungry.
> tell me a joke first, then say you are hungry.....


 
i forgot about that!  we hadn't eaten anything other than quick bite @ 6 am and were dying waiting for the CP dinner ADR.  _think we may just go with mostly CS this trip until we get to Universal.  I'm sick of jumping thru disney dining hoops & waiting around to eat._

We're on day 3 of the swiss steak.  Rarely do i cook a meal that isn't leftovers the next.One of my spawn put in a request tomorrow for hotdogs and the kraut and baked beans dishes that take all day to cook, sounds good to me.

i scream when i'm hungry too, maybe was a cat in my past life? 

snow on ground but supposed to hit 60 something or other tomorrow here too, i'll take it.

good day all


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> I'm Sams Club too, do most of my grocery shopping there.  It's a good 100 mile RT for us to closest Costco, else i'd be a member.  Wouldn't surprise me to see them popping up on ebay.



I know you hate going to Homestead but they put a Costco in there a few years back.
I'm not a member--wish I was



keishashadow said:


> any of the clowns running for president of the USA?




International day at school tomorrow...Gotta go make MY (i.e. the kiddie's) contribution...  Of course, they only get credit if they each bring in something different.  So, one gets French butter cookies with creme cheese and a homemade red currant sauce; the other French butter cookies with Ricotta cheese and homemade, home picked black raspberry sauce.  Yupp...I'm tricky like that


----------



## minniejack

hey all of those who have tinnitus and other issues...google Chlorella and spirulina...the whole family has been taking both and both together pretty much will give you all the nutrients you need.  DH got off two meds (a diabetic pill and Nexium) and his heart numbers have never, ever been this good (I've known him for 22 years now) ...really, incredible.  

They are an algae and considered a food source, so look at them as food not another pill.

The Bolthouse green drinks have them in it now.

Good luck and if you try the chlorella as a tablet form start out with just one or two--not a bunch cause you could end up in the bathroom...


----------



## Mikkimús

Mad Hattered said:


> Hey! I knew it was Jack, but I'll be damned if I am getting 10 points for Slytherin!



Haha i couldnt do it to Jack to give the points to Gryffindor, he would be devastaded, poor thing


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús


WOO HOOOOOOOOOO


mickeymoose did it.

she became Jack.....


your avator will get lots of attention.

it looks so kewl.....


----------



## macraven

i was gonna post what i have to say now but when i saw the avatar of Jack, i was excited.....!!




and i used to think that no one reads my crap.






anywho, after coming home from work at 3ish, i decided i don't like teaching high school anymore.

so, i'm not going to work tomorrow.

_but i will be back to work on Thursday.
i have to.
i don't want to get sent to the principals office and get in trouble..._


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> My cats scream at me all the time.  I think I brainwashed them into thinking that everytime Papa goes to get a beer they get a treat.  I really need to move the treats out of the pantry by the fridge.



haven't you realized yet that your purpose in life is to serve your cats?



keishashadow said:


> i forgot about that!  we hadn't eaten anything other than quick bite @ 6 am and were dying waiting for the CP dinner ADR.  _think we may just go with mostly CS this trip until we get to Universal.  I'm sick of jumping thru disney dining hoops & waiting around to eat._
> 
> 
> 
> i scream when i'm hungry too, maybe was a cat in my past life?



i sceamed all day today.
maybe i was really hungry too.....?


wait, i take that back.
it was the 18 y/o that drove me to it.


Keisha, i agree with you on doing CS at the motherland this next trip.
i'm not doing the dining plan even though it is free for my time period.
going room only.

i will make 3 adrs for certain places i enjoyed last trip but the majority of the meals will be cs.



minniejack said:


> International day at school tomorrow...Gotta go make MY (i.e. the kiddie's) contribution...  Of course, they only get credit if they each bring in something different.  So, one gets French butter cookies with creme cheese and a homemade red currant sauce; the other French butter cookies with Ricotta cheese and homemade, home picked black raspberry sauce.  Yupp...I'm tricky like that



if it was me, i would have poured bbq sauce over what i made and called it French cooking.

you can never go wrong with queing..



minniejack said:


> hey all of those who have tinnitus and other issues...google Chlorella and spirulina...the whole family has been taking both and both together pretty much will give you all the nutrients you need.  DH got off two meds (a diabetic pill and Nexium) and his heart numbers have never, ever been this good (I've known him for 22 years now) ...really, incredible.
> 
> They are an algae and considered a food source, so look at them as food not another pill.
> 
> The Bolthouse green drinks have them in it now.
> 
> Good luck and if you try the chlorella as a tablet form start out with just one or two--not a bunch cause you could end up in the bathroom...



i have tinnitus due to Meniere's disease but never heard of what you have taken for it.
i'm glad it has helped you with the tinnitus.


----------



## Mad Hattered

If I knew how to upload a video on here to show you how our cats react at treat time I would.  It's pretty crazy.  Bernie Mac almost talks, while Charlie just squawks and screams and Scratchy McStinkbutt just makes little peep sounds.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> i have tinnitus due to Meniere's disease but never heard of what you have taken for it.
> i'm glad it has helped you with the tinnitus.



sorry to confuse--it helps with tinnitus--I've never had tinnitus that causes you to seek a physician, but a quick google search shows chlorella might. What I DO know is that it is a superfood that has helped with a lot of issues (from acne to diabetes to cholesterol issues and issues in between)  Gives the kids a midday energy snack and helps build the immune system.

I could go on and on with how great I think this stuff is.


----------



## CliveO

I only wanna know one thing, what is up with that freaky girl clown on 209?!


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> I could go on and on with how great I think this stuff is.



Sounds like something I would say "back in the day" . And to be honest....I think I said that out loud a few minutes ago.


----------



## macraven

CliveO said:


> I only wanna know one thing, what is up with that freaky girl clown on 209?!



that's our only homie that lives in iceland.
it's Mikkimús.

i told her to put that pic in her avator and it would give her lots of attention.



_see, i was right for once.............._

read back a page and you will read what she did and why she did it.



you know, there really isn't much you can do in the winter when you live in iceland.......


it's her version of Jack.
hhn thing...


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Sounds like something I would say "back in the day" . And to be honest....I think I said that out loud a few minutes ago.



back in the day of horse and carriage?
back in the day of kerosene lamps?
back in the day of .............

yea, grandma used to say that.


but i say, back in the day before cell phones.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> back in the day of horse and carriage?
> back in the day of kerosene lamps?
> back in the day of .............
> 
> yea, grandma used to say that.
> 
> 
> but i say, back in the day before cell phones.



Yeah...I know...my Granny and Papaw would try to set me straight in my ways by telling me how bad they had it "back in the day".  At least until I was old enough to call them out on the fact that if they did indeed walk that far in the snow barefooted then they would have suffered the brutal effects of hypothermia and frostbite.  They always looked at me weird when I asked them to take their socks and shoes off at breakfast.

Don't even get me started on the debates of why they actually had socks and shoes on at the breakfast table at 6 am on a Saturday!!


----------



## macraven

when i go to bed tonight, i'm gonna dream of socks and shoes on the table.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Sounds like something I would say "back in the day" . And to be honest....I think I said that out loud a few minutes ago.




you chuckle now....but when I'm 210 years old looking back and you're aren't around.....bwahahaha


----------



## Marquibiri

What a day! I'm so happy I just thought I'd share the news with everyone.

I've confirmed this years vacation and thus, my 5th consecutive trip attending HHN!

I'm so excited!

Mac, I wasn't able to get vacations for October.. I think it's meant to be... we'll never meet... 

I've booked my flight from September 24th to October 1st. First time not going on opening weekend. The second weekend shouldn't be too bad either, right?

Probably booking a VIP tour for Howl-o-Scream and an UTH Tour for HHN.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Mikkimús

Marquibiri thats so amazing, you will have an amazing time and it will be so fun, and i wish i could go around that time its a great time to go 

sorry im a little hyper, im trying to get of my pepsi max addiction and im all over the place

and if you see Jack at hhn then give him a hug


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> What a day! I'm so happy I just thought I'd share the news with everyone.
> 
> I've confirmed this years vacation and thus, my 5th consecutive trip attending HHN!
> 
> I'm so excited!
> 
> Mac, I wasn't able to get vacations for October.. I think it's meant to be... we'll never meet...
> 
> I've booked my flight from September 24th to October 1st. First time not going on opening weekend. The second weekend shouldn't be too bad either, right?
> 
> Probably booking a VIP tour for Howl-o-Scream and an UTH Tour for HHN.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



oh man.......this is the second year in a row for us.
so close but so far away.

the last full day that i'll be at the motherland is oct 1st and leave there for the darkside on the 2nd.


have your people call my people for scheduling 2013................

i have done the UTH since the first year it started.....

$5 


it is fabulous!!!


congrats on getting the trip set up already!


btw, have you told your wife yet about the trip in the fall?


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;44253771 said:
			
		

> Marquibiri thats so amazing, you will have an amazing time and it will be so fun, and i wish i could go around that time its a great time to go
> 
> sorry im a little hyper, im trying to get of my pepsi max addiction and im all over the place
> 
> and if you see Jack at hhn then give him a hug



i'll give him more than a hug for youse.
i'll copy your pic to give him and tell him it is greetings from Iceland from a fan.


----------



## Marquibiri

Mikkimús;44253771 said:
			
		

> Marquibiri thats so amazing, you will have an amazing time and it will be so fun, and i wish i could go around that time its a great time to go
> 
> sorry im a little hyper, im trying to get of my pepsi max addiction and im all over the place
> 
> and if you see Jack at hhn then give him a hug



Thanks Mikkimús!

No Jack last year...
I did see him in 2010 and 2009.



macraven said:


> oh man.......this is the second year in a row for us.
> so close but so far away.
> 
> the last full day that i'll be at the motherland is oct 1st and leave there for the darkside on the 2nd.
> 
> 
> have your people call my people for scheduling 2013................
> 
> i have done the UTH since the first year it started.....




I'm hoping there will be a MNSSHP on Tuesday Sept 25th so I can attend. Will you be at motherland during that date? I could bring you a nice souvenir from nice and warm Panama City, Panama!




macraven said:


> btw, have you told your wife yet about the trip in the fall?




She knows she knows, she's fine with it now... sort of...

She's also about 90% sure to start working with COPA Airlines (my every year choice to fly into MCO) and if she does.... we get some freebies and outrageous discounts... I could predict two-three trips a year if this does happen . Please please please 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> I know you hate going to Homestead but they put a Costco in there a few years back.
> I'm not a member--wish I was
> 
> 
> 
> International day at school tomorrow...Gotta go make MY (i.e. the kiddie's) contribution... Of course, they only get credit if they each bring in something different. So, one gets French butter cookies with creme cheese and a homemade red currant sauce; the other French butter cookies with Ricotta cheese and homemade, home picked black raspberry sauce. Yupp...I'm tricky like that


 
nomnom, can't say i miss those days especially when the kids would remember to ask me @ 9 pm the night before grub was due.  One assignment that had me stumped was food of Haiti, wound up making the best cinnamon cake out of very meager ingredients.

homestead, oh pleazzze  only thing that gets me to cross 2 rivers and venture thru 2 ghettos and the yuppie enclave dividing them is 



_the thunderbolt @ kennywood park for those not familiar with 'da burg_

Would u believe it's quicker for me to get to Cranberry, where costco also resides?




macraven said:


> you know, there really isn't much you can do in the winter when you live in iceland.......
> 
> 
> it's her version of Jack.
> hhn thing...


 
what, no vikings?  I met some folk from iceland last October waiting in line for HP's wand shop, very cool people.

congrats to Marquibiri (he of the cool tshirt fame), sorry to hear you'll miss 'the right' week.  _Almost_ embarrassed to state that i started to pencil in next years week on the to-do list since i had to rebook next April's family cruise.  They wanted to book in October, hmmph, talked them into early December. 



Mad Hattered said:


> If I knew how to upload a video on here to show you how our cats react at treat time I would. It's pretty crazy. Bernie Mac almost talks, while Charlie just squawks and screams and *Scratchy McStinkbutt* just makes little peep sounds.


 
That cat had to work to get that name

did you all see this dog on AFV this week?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6kZND9o_ZY&feature=related


----------



## Mad Hattered

OMG. Janet!!  That dog is hilarious yet scary!   I can honestly say that Charlie doesn't quite scream like THAT!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Mad Hattered said:


> OMG. Janet!!  That dog is hilarious yet scary!


----------



## minniejack

wow--I actually appreciate my dog now!


----------



## macraven

home from work and now on the dis...........


----------



## minniejack

janet, i see my favorite place in that photo--THE POTATO PATCH...that's serious eatin'.  Best fries on earth!!!


----------



## macraven

i think the thing i hate most about working is getting up at 5:20 in the morning.
heck, some nights i have insomnia and don't fall asleep until 2:30 ....




i feel like sleeping in class like the students do.
how come i can't get away with doing that?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i think the thing i hate most about working is getting up at 5:20 in the morning.
> heck, some nights i have insomnia and don't fall asleep until 2:30 ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like sleeping in class like the students do.
> how come i can't get away with doing that?



I don`t know how you do it!!!!

I`m like a zombie if I don`t get at least 7 hours......but I am an early riser. 

Will be up early next weekend.....F1 Grand Prix season starts and it`s in Australia.....so middle of the night for practice and qualifying, then 4am rise for the race on Sunday........but can`t wait. 

I`m the least sporty person on the planet till it comes to motor sport  Then I`m a geek 

Yay.......it`s Friday........Have a great weekend


----------



## Tinker-tude

Mad Hattered said:


> If I knew how to upload a video on here to show you how our cats react at treat time I would.  It's pretty crazy.  Bernie Mac almost talks, while Charlie just squawks and screams and Scratchy McStinkbutt just makes little peep sounds.




I LOVE THAT NAME!!!!!!! 

Sounds like something I'd call my youngest.




macraven said:


> i think the thing i hate most about working is getting up at 5:20 in the morning.
> heck, some nights i have insomnia and don't fall asleep until 2:30 ....





I am so familiar with that scenario. This week and next week are my last chances to get real sleep, and yet here I sit at the computer after a night of no sleep. In ten days we're back on the early schedule, and I ALWAYS have insomnia. The first time I stayed up all night long just to see if I could was when I was four years old.


I was also four when I went on my first full-size roller coaster and got addicted to them.


Four was a great age....

.


----------



## Marquibiri

I need my some good hours of sleep as well.

Fortunately, I wake up at 7 am on weekdays. 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## keishashadow

i'm off on road trip to pick up jr for spring break...aka couchville

wish i could have some tater patch fries today

have a good weekend all


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey all ... sorry haven't checked in for a bit ... been busy busy busy ... 

OK, I'm sorry but I just have to vent ... 

We booked a flight to Burbank on United Airlines for Monsterpalooza in April.  Because we want to fly directly into Burbank, United was really our only option.

When we booked our ticket, we also purchased a seat upgrade.  Fast forward a few weeks, United changes equipment and on one of the two flights we purchased the upgrade for, there are no premium seats on the plane (small plane, all economy seats).  I call to get a refund on the seat upgrade for that particular flight - Reservations tells me because the upgrade for both flights are linked, they would have to request a refund for both, then when the refund was received, we could re-request the seat upgrade for the one flight where there are premium seats available.  OK good.

About 2 weeks later, I get an email from Refunds telling me they can't refund the ticket because "_they only refund the ticket if the ticket is within 21 days from the date of departure_".  OK, now I'm irked ... I reply I don't want a refund on the ticket - just the seat upgrade.  Never heard back from them.

Submitted a refund request for the seat upgrade online myself.  Another few weeks go by and I get another email telling me "_Because your concern involves the handling of a future reservation, please contact our Reservations Desk_" ... OK, so I go ahead and call Reservations.

This time I got a very nice lady - explained the entire situation again, and was told to call back on Monday to speak to someone in refunds because they were closed (apparently they only work 8 am to 1 pm M to F).   She noted everything on my file and said the next agent I spoke with would have all the info and would help me.  OK good.

Called back to reservations on Monday and was told by the agent I spoke with, the agent I spoke with on Friday was mistaken, there is no number for Refunds, I would have to email them to get my refund.  He then proceeded to tell me the agent I spoke with on the Friday, submitted a refund request for the purchased seat upgrade the next day and I would have to wait 7 to 10 days to receive my refund. *HEAD DESK*

Fast forward to today ... it's now 13 days since the apparent refund request was submitted.  I try calling back today - wait 30 minutes on hold ... finally give up.   I go online and notice their website has changed to the Continental Airlines format and guess what I found ... a fax number for Refunds.    Hubby promptly writes a nasty letter on his lawyer letterhead and it has been faxed!!!

I honestly can't believe someone can't get a simple refund for a seat upgrade that is no longer available  ... I was joking that since United's head office is in Chicago, I should just send Mac to get our refund!  But then I thought she might have more luck than us!! LOL


----------



## macraven

bonny, volunteering for duty !!


----------



## minniejack

it's 8:30 pm and started with the lime in the coconut, then to peach, then to mango, then to hot tub and now I'm goin' to bed...  I think I'm getting old...


----------



## macraven

bet you are relaxed now........


----------



## macraven

i'm too tired to go to bed now.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Whoo hooo   Car rental for our May trip went down!!!  



Wow ... I just realized how quiet it is in here ... no one posted yesterday at all


----------



## macraven

great news you got the car rental!


i'm under the weather this weekend.

resting up for Walking Dead tonight.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Bonny, sounds like every airline is in real trouble. I know, we've all known it for a long time. When companies try to cut costs the wrong way, they end up unable to resolve ANY concerns for any of their customers. No one has the authority or the know-how to do anything. Glad it all finally worked out for you! Good job not giving up!


Mac, get well.  I'd bring you chicken soup, but the neighbors would probably miss their chickens.


I'll be buying my UO/IoA annual pass in about a week.  Now to decide between the Preferred and the Premier pass.... If we can fit two trips this year, I definitely want the Premier. The discounts alone will pay for the pass over two stays. If we only go for three days in November, would it be worth the extra cost? I need to write this all out and see.

.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, 60 - 70 degrees here all week

we just keep 1 U PAP going (still have several of the multi-day AAA tix i bought for $70).  Couldn't see premier working for us.

bonny what a mess, congrats on the rental car.  Will have to check mine, only need it for 2 days & have good rate with national KLM code.


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> hey all, 60 - 70 degrees here all week



70-80 here all week


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> 70-80 here all week



i just knew you were going to say that...........


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i just knew you were going to say that...........



But did you know I was going to say we tied an all time record of 84?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Did you know the average temp for today is 54?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Did you know how much is sucked being inside at work today during said record high?


----------



## Tinker-tude

Mad Hattered said:


> Did you know how much is sucked being inside at work today during said record high?








I forgot to say anything about our quick trip to Legoland a week ago.

It was AWESOME!!!!!!!!! Great place especially for younger kids, but so much fun for parents, too. I got a nice sunburn the first day when I forgot to use sunscreen.  Now I'm peeling and look rather leprous. 


We'll be visiting again in November when we go to the Ridgeback Specialty and Universal. I'm so excited  about the Universal days I'm already in overplanning mode. The rest of the trip? WHATEVER!!!!!



.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Was a busy day so this is the first chance I've had to pop on to give everyone an update on the United refund saga.  

This morning when I came downstairs (hubby had already left for court), there was a message on the office line from United Airlines apologizing profusely for the misunderstanding and to let us know that our refund for the seat upgrade would be processed immediately ... ah the power of legal letterhead!!! 

... it also probably didn't hurt that I found the names and emails for the Director of Customer Care and the Managing Director of Customer Solutions and sent them a copy of the letter we faxed to United Refunds


----------



## marciemi

Hi everyone!  Our big news here was that Saturday Eric found out he received one of the top scholarships to Purdue - worth $128,000 plus access to an academic enrichment fund worth another $10,000 for "university-approved educational activities"!!! Making the decisions tougher and tougher.  He turned down Michigan so now we're just waiting on Financial Aid packages from MIT and Caltech and visiting both next month.  

Of course this is the same kid that I got a text from about an hour ago.  He takes classes at our local college before heading to HS in the mornings.  Today's said "Thanks for reminding me that it was spring break week at the college!" Not sure how I was supposed to know that and you'd think it might be in his syllabus or that they might have mentioned it last week?    Somehow I'm not sure he's ready to live in the "wild" next year!


----------



## marciemi

Oh, and our weather is also supposed to be 70's this week - March in Green Bay - I'll take it!  

I was watching WGN (Chicago) last night and they had a weather report - heading on the screen was HEAT WAVE and they were talking about "bracing" for record high temperatures!   Really, you have to "brace" for 70's/lower 80's?


----------



## Marquibiri

Anyone watch Walking Dead on Sunday?

It was fabulous!!!! 

DW wants me to cut my one week trip short during September 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Mad Hattered

It's currently 82 here....


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> But did you know I was going to say we tied an all time record of 84?













Mad Hattered said:


> Did you know the average temp for today is 54?












Mad Hattered said:


> Did you know how much is sucked being inside at work today during said record high?




















Mad Hattered said:


> It's currently 82 here....












now that you have made my day, i need tylenol for my headache........


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> I forgot to say anything about our quick trip to Legoland a week ago.
> 
> It was AWESOME!!!!!!!!! Great place especially for younger kids, but so much fun for parents, too. I got a nice sunburn the first day when I forgot to use sunscreen.  Now I'm peeling and look rather leprous.
> 
> 
> We'll be visiting again in November when we go to the Ridgeback Specialty and Universal. I'm so excited  about the Universal days I'm already in overplanning mode. The rest of the trip? WHATEVER!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .



do you need any homie help with your darkside portion of the vacation.

youse will get a lot of it from the homies here!




leprous is fashionable.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Was a busy day so this is the first chance I've had to pop on to give everyone an update on the United refund saga.
> 
> This morning when I came downstairs (hubby had already left for court), there was a message on the office line from United Airlines apologizing profusely for the misunderstanding and to let us know that our refund for the seat upgrade would be processed immediately ... ah the power of legal letterhead!!!
> 
> ... it also probably didn't hurt that I found the names and emails for the Director of Customer Care and the Managing Director of Customer Solutions and sent them a copy of the letter we faxed to United Refunds



so what you are saying is i don't have the job to call and biotch them out?
_dang it bonny, you take away all my fun.....
_

but, congrats on being victorius on the refund and apology!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Oh, and our weather is also supposed to be 70's this week - March in Green Bay - I'll take it!
> 
> I was watching WGN (Chicago) last night and they had a weather report - heading on the screen was HEAT WAVE and they were talking about "bracing" for record high temperatures!   Really, you have to "brace" for 70's/lower 80's?



hopefully that will happen for us.

i always have to take the temps in chgo and milwaukee to determine what our temps will be.  we usually are between those two city temps.

and subtract a few degrees since i am about a 1.5 miles from lake michigan.
wind always blows cold from there to my dump.

we hit 64-5 today!




marciemi said:


> Hi everyone!  Our big news here was that Saturday Eric found out he received one of the top scholarships to Purdue - worth $128,000 plus access to an academic enrichment fund worth another $10,000 for "university-approved educational activities"!!! Making the decisions tougher and tougher.  He turned down Michigan so now we're just waiting on Financial Aid packages from MIT and Caltech and visiting both next month.
> 
> Of course this is the same kid that I got a text from about an hour ago.  He takes classes at our local college before heading to HS in the mornings.  Today's said "Thanks for reminding me that it was spring break week at the college!" Not sure how I was supposed to know that and you'd think it might be in his syllabus or that they might have mentioned it last week?    Somehow I'm not sure he's ready to live in the "wild" next year!



CONGRATULATIONS !!!


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Anyone watch Walking Dead on Sunday?
> 
> It was fabulous!!!!
> 
> DW wants me to cut my one week trip short during September
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



have i watched it??

*i have watched it since the beggining!!!!!!
*
i love that show and i watch talking dead besides the encore of the show..




abut the wife, i can't help you there.
but, sweet talk her and maybe she will let you do the entire time for the vacation.
and buy her some bling.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Looks like the extended forecast for my area is heat and lots of severe weather this spring. Tomorrow is supposed to be 81, Thursday is supposed to be hot and rainy. Here come the tornadoes....


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> Hi everyone!  Our big news here was that Saturday Eric found out he received one of the top scholarships to Purdue - worth $128,000 plus access to an academic enrichment fund worth another $10,000 for "university-approved educational activities"!!! Making the decisions tougher and tougher.  He turned down Michigan so now we're just waiting on Financial Aid packages from MIT and Caltech and visiting both next month.
> 
> Of course this is the same kid that I got a text from about an hour ago.  He takes classes at our local college before heading to HS in the mornings.  Today's said "Thanks for reminding me that it was spring break week at the college!" Not sure how I was supposed to know that and you'd think it might be in his syllabus or that they might have mentioned it last week?    Somehow I'm not sure he's ready to live in the "wild" next year!




That's great news!!!!! Gotta love the teenage mentality. They are responsible for all their own good qualities, and mom is responsible for everything else.






macraven said:


> do you need any homie help with your darkside portion of the vacation.
> 
> youse will get a lot of it from the homies here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leprous is fashionable.





I've gotten so much help already from the homies when they talk about their great trips. I'm planning to run the trip plans by all of you before we go to get input. I know exactly where to take all my questions, my dear SANs peeps!  Mac, you are the #1 source of info on everything.

We're taking two close friends for their first time, so I want to make sure we hit all the good stuff at the best times. Crowds should be low since we're going before Thanksgiving week, and we're staying onsite three nights. The new Blue Man Group show is definitely on the list, and the boys are both old enough now to really enjoy it.

We haven't been to UO/IoA since they finished WWOHP (we were peeking at construction last time), so there will be plenty of new stuff for all of us to see and do.


Question #1: What's the very best place for a seafood fan?



.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Mac, it's 8:42 and currently 75


----------



## macraven

thanx homie.
i needed that cheering up............not


----------



## Mad Hattered

Have you checked this out? We will be hitting SFGA this summer for sure.






http://youtu.be/s0byA4qsAzQ


----------



## keishashadow

marci - congrats to ur smrt kiddonice to have so many options (leverage them)

walking dead is #1, followed closely by being human

70 degrees today, supposed to keep rolling along thru next week


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *


----------



## keishashadow

good afternoon stl

march madness& now forecast 70+ degrees thru next week


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> good afternoon stl
> 
> march madness& now forecast 70+ degrees thru next week


*Good afternoon *


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> march madness& now forecast 70+ degrees thru next week



How lovely 

They promised us it would be warmer than Greece here this week........not a blidding chance.......High of 50 today and it`s to get colder and rainy over the weekend!!!!!! I can`t wait for global warming to actually exist!!!!

MR MH........I would love to go on that ride....it looks amazing!!!!


Feeling very virtuous.........walked nearly 30 miles in a week (treadmill)....lost 10lb in 2 weeks.......and still feeling very motivated......I know.......it`s only been 2 weeks but it doesn`t take much to knock me off the diet path.

Using myfitnesspal alongside excercising.

Alcatraz started here last week, and we got Touch with Kiefer next week to look forward to. My tivo is in overdrive at the moment.

Should be in bed as I`m up at 1am for free practice for F1 Australian Grand Prix.......I`m sure I was a racing driver in another life     Told DS he is not getting up as he has college early tomorrow!!! I`m not popular with that decision


----------



## macraven

i'm still waiting for spring weather to start.

we hit a windy 70 before noon and then it went downhill fast.

was 63 at 2:30.........

chicago hit 80 at the airport but that is west of the city....

it's now 45 and i want it as warm as Mr Mad in St Louie has.........




Carole, congrates on the weight lose.
lose some for me while you are at it.


----------



## schumigirl

I`m up!!!!

It`s 5.25am......very early for me. Waiting for qualifying to start in the GP.

DS and I are sat like zombies, DH still in bed. Silly thing is we have set the whole season of practice qualifying and the races to record on Tivo.......but it`s not the same not live.

I may have a snooze this afternoon


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY MOTHERS DAYTo all mummies in the UK today

DH is working but DS has got me a lovely bouquet of flowers and is making me lunch today............

Up for the Oz GP.......my guy has gone out already  but our number 2 guy Vettel is still in it 

Lazy day all round today


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> HAPPY MOTHERS DAYTo all mummies in the UK today
> 
> DH is working but DS has got me a lovely bouquet of flowers and is making me lunch today............
> 
> Up for the Oz GP.......my guy has gone out already  but our number 2 guy Vettel is still in it
> 
> Lazy day all round today



happy mummies day to you Carole!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies *


----------



## keishashadow

hey all!

impatiently waiting for October WDW park schedule....anytime will do

didn't do any irish celebrating yesterday, think i'll have a pint tonight.  Mac did the river go green?



schumigirl said:


> I`m up!!!!
> 
> It`s 5.25am......very early for me. Waiting for qualifying to start in the GP.
> 
> *DS and I are sat like zombies, DH still in bed*. Silly thing is we have set the whole season of practice qualifying and the races to record on Tivo.......but it`s not the same not live.
> 
> I may have a snooze this afternoon


 
zombies are a good thing

enjoy your day ps i'm pretty sure you spend enough time in the US @ Universal to celebrate both the US & UK mothers' days


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> happy mummies day to you Carole!





keishashadow said:


> enjoy your day ps i'm pretty sure you spend enough time in the US @ Universal to celebrate both the US & UK mothers' days




Thank You 

I do like the sound of being an honorary "mom" when it comes to Mothers day in the US   

Had a lovely day with DS........he made me a chicken salad for lunch.......even made me my favourite honey mustard dressing.......I wondered why he was hovering and watching me making it up the other day...... I was very impressed and it was lovely.

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hey all!
> 
> impatiently waiting for October WDW park schedule....anytime will do
> 
> didn't do any irish celebrating yesterday, think i'll have a pint tonight.  Mac did the river go green?



of course the Chicago River went green ...........

they spend lots of money to do that and it isn't dollar bills that is put into it to make it green.........


the october schedule for the motherland was published sometime back.

do want me to email you the link?


----------



## macraven

keisha, here is the link.
if i email it to youse, it might bet buried ............

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_oct.pdf




_wait, i'm the one that has a ton of unread emails.............._


----------



## keishashadow

i've been checking the TA website twice a day for a week, which looks exactly like the format in the link u postedwhatever, now i can planthanx


----------



## SgtClaymore

CliveO said:


> I only wanna know one thing, what is up with that freaky girl clown on 209?!




I went and saw what you were talking about and I only have one word for you... SCARY!


----------



## macraven

SgtClaymore said:


> I went and saw what you were talking about and I only have one word for you... SCARY!



i'm guessing that youse probably aren't interested in doing HHN then........


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> i've been checking the TA website twice a day for a week, which looks exactly like the format in the link u postedwhatever, now i can planthanx



I found the hours last week.  I was sorta bummed that they are only showing Wishes twice during our weeklong stay due to MNSSHP.   It totally screwed up my original plan and schedule so I had to change it all up.


----------



## minniejack

schumigirl said:


> HAPPY MOTHERS DAYTo all mummies in the UK today
> 
> DH is working but DS has got me a lovely bouquet of flowers and is making me lunch today............
> 
> Up for the Oz GP.......my guy has gone out already  but our number 2 guy Vettel is still in it
> 
> Lazy day all round today




I saw that and seriously wondered where March and April went.  Thought I was in the Twilight zone and missed a few months.

And then I looked and thought Schumi said she was a horny mom not honorary....

And no I'm not drinking leftover green beer. 

Guess I'm goin' to bed.


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> I saw that and seriously wondered where March and April went.  Thought I was in the Twilight zone and missed a few months.
> 
> And then I looked and thought Schumi said she was a horny mom not honorary....
> 
> And no I'm not drinking leftover green beer.
> 
> Guess I'm goin' to bed.



Sounds like you are smoking leftover green WEED.


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> And then I looked and thought Schumi said she was a horny mom not honorary....



I now have Tea spluttered over my laptop after I read that....... .......Oh dear that did make me laugh!!!!

Sorry for the twilight moment........I wonder why we have different days.

Off for my walk on the treadmill shortly....joy!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Sounds like you are smoking leftover green *WEED*.


 
*shamrocks*...

WV is known for their primo shamrocks. 

not my excuse for forgetting to refresh my Oct shedule. When the party tix weren't as pricey we'd often buy 2 days during a trip (2nd one to just ride & get a glimpse of the horseman) then flesh out the rest of the days with left over non expiry tix.  fyi, i've done squat re planning yet.  Need to check the fantasmic schedule and work in the SW/Aquatica tix i bought last year.






 time to spring


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> *shamrocks*...
> 
> WV is known for their primo shamrocks.




lol...we were in Motown for WV all state orchestra on Saturday, we went to lunch around 11 am and they were already offering jello shots, etc.  

I heard that there were couches burning all day long and the President is expelling those arrested.  He needs some of that primo...


----------



## keishashadow

just think all those perfectly good couches...up in smoke


----------



## schumigirl

I`m in TV heaven  

One of our channels is showing Little House on the Prairie....from the very beginning.

That was my alltime favourite kids programme on tv. It used to be on after school around 4.20 and our school got out at 4....so used to run like mad from the bus stop to get in on time for it starting......not pause/rewind then....and settle down for a good old cry usually.

My brothers teased me mercilessly as I hid behind a cushion to try and hide the tears  I was 8 when I first saw it in 1975 and my mum reminded me when I used to watch it I always said I wished I was American and lived in Minnesota and one day I would go there..........Florida will do for now though  

But I am so enjoying it again, DS thinks I`ve lost the plot and DH just shook his head as I set the Tivo for every episode


----------



## macraven

hello homies....


----------



## tink1957

Hi mac  ...better late than never.

Temps have been in the 80's here this week so I thought I would get a start on my garden.  I bought a raised bed and finally got it put together after procrastinating for a few weeks.  I had the perfect spot picked out and started raking it only to look down and find my feet covered in fire ants 

So now I have to go buy fire ant killer and get my revenge on the little suckers....


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi mac  ...better late than never.
> 
> Temps have been in the 80's here this week so I thought I would get a start on my garden.  I bought a raised bed and finally got it put together after procrastinating for a few weeks.  I had the perfect spot picked out and started raking it only to look down and find my feet covered in fire ants
> 
> So now I have to go buy fire ant killer and get my revenge on the little suckers....



hi homie!

what kind of plants do you grow...............
flowering type?






i would have been on here sooner but the dis is slow ..........
i know i''m not that slow.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> hi homie!
> 
> what kind of plants do you grow...............
> flowering type?



Ummmmmmmmmm....WV shamrocks!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm....WV shamrocks!



you know what i was thinking.............







i hope she doesn't get rid of all the weeds in that garden.
fire ants, yes
weeds, no..


----------



## keishashadow

Carole the little house on prarie girl (laura?) melissa gilbert is on US version of dancing with the stars...that is if she didn't get booted yet.  tivo'd it 

there are no bad seeds.  all my flowering stuff is in bloom, crazy early = when temps drop so do the buds lol

check out #2 son in action (he's the cop), still can't figure out how the 'action' news crew got there so fast

http://www.wtae.com/video/30739280/detail.html?fb_ref=video_bottom&fb_source=profile_oneline


----------



## Mad Hattered

I'm glad you pointed out that he was the cop and not the dude in the hospital gown!  Do you have to hide the WV shamrock when he comes over to visit?


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i would have been on here sooner but the dis is slow ..........
> i know i''m not that slow.



This is getting REALLY old!  I'm sick of it already. What the heck is going on with this site?


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> hi homie!
> 
> what kind of plants do you grow...............
> flowering type?


I grow flowers, veggies, and mostly weeds.  The raised bed is for my veggie plants to avoid having to weed all the time....I have better things to do....like visit with my homies and play angry birds.


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> I'm glad you pointed out that he was the cop and not the dude in the hospital gown! Do you have to hide the WV shamrock when he comes over to visit?


 
always better to have the kid with the badge in that sorta video.  We walk the linebut i've found that top shelf vodka makes anything go down easier.

have a great weekend all


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies 
Hope everyone is well *


----------



## Mad Hattered

Oh yeah....I forgot to mention that Dana and I are doing a quicky 4 night trip to the Darkside starting on May 10th.

WOOOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Oh yeah....I forgot to mention that Dana and I are doing a quicky on May 10th.
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOO!



glad that you shared that with us..


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> glad that you shared that with us..


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> glad that you shared that with us..



Nice slight of hand there.   Wait....that didn't sound quite right either.


----------



## macraven




----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is well *



*Howdy Lawrence!!*



Mad Hattered said:


> Oh yeah....I forgot to mention that Dana and I are doing a quicky 4 night trip to the Darkside starting on May 10th.
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOO!



*4-NIGHTS??
I call that slow!!!*



macraven said:


>



*I agree,poor choice of typing.But still>>*


----------



## macraven

st lawrence, i must have missed your post earlier today.
sorry.

are you busy making plans for your vacation?

is your son coming back from Australia this summer?
i remember when you talked about his tatoo.

hope all is going good for you and the family.


----------



## donaldduck352

*mac-Joyce says hellow also.*


----------



## macraven

be sure to tell Joyce i said


----------



## Mad Hattered




----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> st lawrence, i must have missed your post earlier today.
> sorry.
> 
> are you busy making plans for your vacation?
> 
> is your son coming back from Australia this summer?
> i remember when you talked about his tatoo.
> 
> hope all is going good for you and the family.


*Yea I have been but everything is paid for and now saving up some spending money but have to stay offsite agian this year but atleast we will be there
Oldest DS came back from Australia last year and decided he didn't want to go back and has been just hanging out with friends and not doing much  but now atleast now he is talking about applying to some tech schools *


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Howdy Lawrence!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *4-NIGHTS??
> I call that slow!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree,poor choice of typing.But still>>*


*Howdy *


----------



## macraven

st lawrence, did you see the honor Mr Mad gave you.....
go kentucky........


once your son settles down from being back in australia, he'll figure out what type of schooling/training he wants to do.

i guess he isn't going with the same girl now.

whatever happens, you and wifey will have a grand time at the darkside.
you will have so much fun and enjoy every minute of it!

one tip:  don't sleep while on vacation.
do that on the plane ride...


looks like we are the only 2 here today.
_probably cause the dis is soooo slow today....
_
i'm avoiding cleaning the dump today.
it's an ideal time to start that job but no one is around me now and the dis was calling my name.


i can come up with any reason to avoid a chore.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> looks like we are the only 2 here today.
> _probably cause the dis is soooo slow today....
> _



I`m here.......and yes it`s sooooo slow!!!

Dh has been called out to work as another manager wanted the night off........hey ho.....people always want a Saturday night off!!! DS is out with friends.

So.............I`m bored...........who wants to do anything constructive on a Saturday night though, not me............no ironing or cleaning for me.............No chance.........I found Sheboygan on Google earth......I love looking at Google earth maps......bit sad really   Been all over the USA tonight. While watching Britains Got Talent.........

Our clocks go forward tonight.....so back to 5 hours difference between us and Orlando. Looking forward to lighter nights.

Hope everyone`s doin ok


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mad Hattered said:


> Oh yeah....I forgot to mention that Dana and I are doing a quicky 4 night trip to the Darkside starting on May 10th.
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOO!



Oh sure ... you couldn't be there a few days later??  We don't arrive until the 17th!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Oh sure ... you couldn't be there a few days later??  We don't arrive until the 17th!!



Ugh!  We always miss all the peeps!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> st lawrence, did you see the honor Mr Mad gave you.....
> go kentucky........
> 
> 
> once your son settles down from being back in australia, he'll figure out what type of schooling/training he wants to do.
> 
> i guess he isn't going with the same girl now.
> 
> whatever happens, you and wifey will have a grand time at the darkside.
> you will have so much fun and enjoy every minute of it!
> 
> one tip:  don't sleep while on vacation.
> do that on the plane ride...
> 
> 
> looks like we are the only 2 here today.
> _probably cause the dis is soooo slow today....
> _
> i'm avoiding cleaning the dump today.
> it's an ideal time to start that job but no one is around me now and the dis was calling my name.
> 
> 
> i can come up with any reason to avoid a chore.


*No he actually going with a girl he once dated here agian  but the only bad thing was he wasn't able to bring some of his stuff back with him and the girl in australia threw it all away and made DW mad cause she threw away some pics that she gave him that she has no copies.
You were thinking the same as me cause I told DW no sleeping in this year cause she has plenty of time to do that when we get home *


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Oh yeah....I forgot to mention that Dana and I are doing a quicky 4 night trip to the Darkside starting on May 10th.
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOO!


 
to you

we're doing a driveby ourselves for 3 days after the cruise.  The cop in the video and his GF are threatening to meet us there...not quite sure how he's planning on paying for said trip


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> to you
> 
> we're doing a driveby ourselves for 3 days after the cruise.  The cop in the video and his GF are threatening to meet us there...not quite sure how he's planning on paying for said trip



Which of course means I barely miss you as well.  Sheesh.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Which of course means I barely miss you as well.  Sheesh.



and don't forget you are missing me by a day.
you will be at the motherland while i am at the darkside that day.



i love being on a list.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> and don't forget you are missing me by a day.
> you will be at the motherland while i am at the darkside that day.
> 
> 
> 
> i love being on a list.



What day?


----------



## budafam

Mad Hattered said:


> Oh yeah....I forgot to mention that Dana and I are doing a quicky 4 night trip to the Darkside starting on May 10th.
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOO!



We will be there on the 10th for our first time ever at Universal.  Look for someone with their jaw dropped to the ground... lol...


----------



## SgtClaymore

Mad Hattered said:


> This is getting REALLY old!  I'm sick of it already. What the heck is going on with this site?




Absolutely nothing! Hints the title of the thread...


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> What day?



on your fall trip..........


----------



## macraven

SgtClaymore said:


> Absolutely nothing! Hints the title of the thread...



which is why i titled the thread..............

kind of similar to the tv show.......


----------



## macraven

budafam said:


> We will be there on the 10th for our first time ever at Universal.  Look for someone with their jaw dropped to the ground... lol...











 to our little home at the darkside.

everyone is welcome to come, talk and stay awhile.


of course, the subjects are always different and half the time it takes some of us a page and a half to catch up with new posts.

probably because we have 5 different thoughts at the same time....


you WILL enjoy the darkside.
it is different and exciting.

should be easy crowds for the time period you are going.
and that's a good thing..


----------



## schumigirl

budafam said:


> We will be there on the 10th for our first time ever at Universal.  Look for someone with their jaw dropped to the ground... lol...



  Welcome.........I hope you have the best time at Universal.......my jaw still drops at times. Amazing place 

Well, some of you may remember DS had to see a neurosurgeon about his back/leg issues........had his appointment today and he will have to undergo surgery  

Fortunately it`s not considered a major operation any more, so may only be in one night or even out the same day God willing. It`s not being scheduled till beginning of August as he has his final major college exams in May/June then we have our trip in July so he said no problem fitting it in then. So he should be recovered by the time comes for University in Sept. They reckon a 3 week recovery time, then physio. 

I know he`ll be fine and I know he needs it, but oh my......the thought of my son having back surgery at 18 scares the life out of me!!!!

Good news for him is the surgeon said he would be fine on this trip for all rollercoasters   Not so good is adding his condition to the travel insurance policy  

Working next couple of days helping my friend out again..........keeps me out of mischief  

Hope you`re all good and catch ya soon


----------



## macraven

Carole, i am so sorry to read that about your son. 

_i think i am taking it harder than you are.  
_



it is tough to have a child go thru surgery of any type.

but, you sound confident that he is in good hands.
believing in the doctor/surgeon gives you peace of mind.

have the family in my prayers.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Carole, i am so sorry to read that about your son.
> 
> _i think i am taking it harder than you are.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> it is tough to have a child go thru surgery of any type.
> 
> but, you sound confident that he is in good hands.
> believing in the doctor/surgeon gives you peace of mind.
> 
> have the family in my prayers.




Thank you, you`re thoughts and prayers mean an awful lot lot 

I cried more than enough and then some today........poor DS was fine.....it was me who just burst into tears. We always knew it was a possibility, but hearing him say he needed the op....well you can imagine.

Thankfully they must be used to emotional mothers, regardless of the age of the child.

Again, your thoughts are appreciated. Hope things are ok with you


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> on your fall trip..........



Yeah, but which day?  I think Dana and I are staying an extra day on that trip. That's why I'm curious as to your dates.  I forgot them.


----------



## minniejack

schumigirl said:


> Thank you, you`re thoughts and prayers mean an awful lot lot
> 
> I cried more than enough and then some today........poor DS was fine.....it was me who just burst into tears. We always knew it was a possibility, but hearing him say he needed the op....well you can imagine.
> 
> Thankfully they must be used to emotional mothers, regardless of the age of the child.
> 
> Again, your thoughts are appreciated. Hope things are ok with you


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


>



Yes, Schumi....what MJ said

  Hang in there, girl!  All will be OK!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> and don't forget you are missing me by a day.
> you will be at the motherland while i am at the darkside that day.
> 
> 
> 
> i love being on a list.


 
even the naughty one i.e. ho, ho, ho lump of coal time



schumigirl said:


> Thank you, you`re thoughts and prayers mean an awful lot lot
> 
> I cried more than enough and then some today........poor DS was fine.....it was me who just burst into tears. We always knew it was a possibility, but hearing him say he needed the op....well you can imagine.
> 
> Thankfully they must be used to emotional mothers, regardless of the age of the child.
> 
> Again, your thoughts are appreciated. Hope things are ok with you


 
sometimes a good cry is the ticket.Good luck to DS.  Having the trip to look forward to will help.

Still haven't started ADR planning for tomorrow


----------



## macraven

it's wednesday, i'm on spring break and i haven't done squat today.


up to 3 this morning and slept to 9 today.

drank two pots of coffee and figured, heck, since the day is practically blown, i'll just dis awhile.

now i am eating ice cream



i'll clean this dump that i live in tomorrow......






_i feel like Bueller_


----------



## Lycaon

I'm coming out of lurkdom to say that you're all driving me nuts with the HHN talk. Normally I don't feel the haunt itch until Summer, but here we are... end of March... and I'm starting to get excited  Can't wait to see what this year brings.

BTW, hi everyone, I'm Lindsay. I mostly just lurk on here, but I thought I'd pop in for a second and say hello


----------



## keishashadow

Lycaon said:


> I'm coming out of lurkdom to say that *you're all driving me nuts with the HHN talk.* Normally I don't feel the haunt itch until Summer, but here we are... end of March... and I'm starting to get excited  Can't wait to see what this year brings.
> 
> BTW, hi everyone, I'm Lindsay. I mostly just lurk on here, but I thought I'd pop in for a second and say hello


 
then you'll fit in well here, we're all mad

lycaon the lurker .... has a certain sinister HHN'y ring to it


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> then you'll fit in well here, we're all mad



You rang?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> then you'll fit in well here, we're all mad:laughing



Who you callin' mad???


----------



## macraven

Lycaon said:


> I'm coming out of lurkdom to say that you're all driving me nuts with the HHN talk. Normally I don't feel the haunt itch until Summer, but here we are... end of March... and I'm starting to get excited  Can't wait to see what this year brings.
> 
> BTW, hi everyone, I'm Lindsay. I mostly just lurk on here, but I thought I'd pop in for a second and say hello



hey homie, so glad you dropped in!!

same place
same date
same event 


October 2012 once again.


it was great fun to meet you last year.
let's have a repeat again this hhn.........



long live HHN......


----------



## Mikkimús

no, im not dead just going crazy in school

schumigirl positive thoughts are the best, you will be in my thoughts and good luck to you DS

i really have nothing to say, except if you want to know about my assignment about a virtual rat and how to shape its behavior  

i dont have alot to think about other than school so my head is pretty fried, sorry for being all over the place


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;44453535 said:
			
		

> no, im not dead just going crazy in school
> 
> schumigirl positive thoughts are the best, you will be in my thoughts and good luck to you DS
> 
> i really have nothing to say, except if you want to know about my assignment about a virtual rat and how to shape its behavior
> 
> i dont have alot to think about other than school so my head is pretty fried, sorry for being all over the place



you belong here.
you sound like us now............


----------



## Mad Hattered

Nevermind me....I just feel like dancing....


----------



## macraven

adding to the bottle tops, eh.......



pass me another beer homie.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> adding to the bottle tops, eh.......
> 
> 
> 
> pass me another beer homie.



  You know me way too well.


----------



## macraven

i've got your number...............


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i've got your number...............



I'm pretty sure it starts with


----------



## macraven

_i should have figured you would come up with a good one like that!_


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Nevermind me....I just feel like dancing....


 
wiggle wiggle

DH is obsessed with those commercials, going to swipe the link, put it on his touchpad and 'punk' him.

yes, i do need to entertain myself or i get into trouble

boogie on down and have a great weekend all, i'm heading to disney princesses on ice Sunday with GD....feels all deja-vuy


----------



## minniejack

In a few more hours, I will be rich!!!!!

Somebody has to win and it's gonna be me!!


----------



## minniejack

mmm yay I'm much more muchier...


----------



## macraven

minnie, you were robbed.
you didn't win...........


sorry.

but someone from Red Bud illinois won tonight


----------



## macraven

skool spring break ends for me today.


----------



## minniejack

spring break for kiddos started friday
DD went w group to DC Holocaust museum over the weekend

Since we still haven't settled up with the contractors for where they didn't finish our house (yes it's been almost a year), we decided that funds were too short so we are heading to the hills for some trout fishing...yupp....compares well to the ressies that we had for Uni...yupp

Then stupid me...DD wanted tix for Beauty and The Beast Broadway in Pittsburgh--I bought them months ago.  I just realized they are for Easter Day matinee.  Seriously, I'm peeved at myself cause I just ticked off the entire family (READ--I ticked off my mother) and it's too late to sell them now.  Sigh.  Way too expensive to not go. Sigh.  DH has to work so DS is on his own for Easter--yepp, I'm the mother of the year.

Wasn't that Scotland that just celebrated Mummy Day?  I shouldve gone there to get a present for myself cause I don't think I'll get one this year!  

Last year I got myself the fire in the kitchen


----------



## macraven

what happened to your public service announcement you used to post........



turn off the oven.




well, that suxs big time that you won't get the family member of the year award for Easter dinner.

i would take the award and wear it with honors.
_family get togethers are highly over rated...........
at least in my family they are......_


enjoy that day with your daughter.
it will be fun just the two of youse.


----------



## schumigirl

MJ........Sorry you never won your millions.........how nice would that have been.....you sure would have discovered you had a lot of new "best" friends 

Thanks for all the good wishes about DS........much appreciated 

We are supposed to be getting snow this week!!!!!! I`m taking DS up to visit my mum for Easter on Thursday.........so here`s hoping it doesn`t come to much........we had temps of high 70`s last week, which is unusual for us this time of year but this week it`s to be mid to low 40`s 

But, on the good side we are in double digits till Orlando  yup, 99 days till we are back at our second home   Cannot wait 

Have a good week all


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse.....quick fly by to see if my fellow Redheads are ok.


Same auld same auld ower here......but for the boy  thinkin girls are now " ok " 
not much happening.


Though I guess that could turn out to be huge !!! 

 

Stay cool ma pals.


----------



## macraven

*BRAVE HEART*.................


gotta luv em....






i feel special.

you remembered your homies here!


----------



## Mad Hattered

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Mikkimús

the biggest news in iceland right now are... the spring is coming i think the temperature has been over 30 F and most of the snow is gone, im not getting my hopes up to soon tho, we have had snow june more than once.

School is out for easter, well its more like:" you will now be allowed to study at home instead of school"


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

mj you'll hear the story of how you skipped Easter dinner forever, that's okay, i'm in hot water myself since I unknowingly booked cruise that departs on Mother's Day and leaving my kids at home

I picked KY to win too in fantasy pool, still lost hmmph


----------



## macraven

i sat down at the computer with a cup of hot coffee 30 minutes ago.


by the time this thread pulled up for me, my coffee went cold.





why is it when i want to dis, it *slooooooooooooooooooooowwwss *down......







i hate having to nuke my coffee.


----------



## schumigirl

Popping in to say Bye till Tuesday........off to visit mum and family in Scotland for Easter. Although the weather this last few days made me wonder if I would get there. We didn`t get snow like other places, but had the gales and heavy rain....it was so noisy last night none of us got much sleep. Seems to have quietened down now.

DS is not coming now  He just has too much studying and revision to be getting on with to take 5 days off, so I`m leaving him and his dad plenty of food and snacks so they don`t go hungry till I get back!!!! Made Lasagne, Chicken Curry, Lamb Casserole and stocked the fridge and cupboards...........bet they still get a couple of takeaways though  

So have a lovely Easter everyone and catch ya later


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Been awfully quiet in here lately ... Hope all is well with everyone.

Well, we've gone from Winter to Spring, back to Winter and back to Spring within a couple weeks.  Now we're in store for another heavy snowfall warning tonight/tomorrow ... sheesh, I really wish Mother Nature would make up her mind already!!!

... a week from tomorrow we're heading off to Burbank for the Monsterpalooza show.  Planning on getting together with Robbie on the Friday afternoon while hubby is doing an airbrush seminar.  We're talking about heading to Disney's Soda Fountain in Hollywood 

Then it's only a month and a couple days until we leave for the Motherland and the Darkside again 

And, I just realized that on April 22nd, I can start to make ADRs for our October trip to the Motherland


----------



## kamcgrory

Go St Louis Blues!


----------



## kamcgrory

Blues lost.


----------



## macraven

kamcgrory said:


> Go St Louis Blues!



you bet your as....i mean butt.........what kamcgrory said!!!!
go Blues.........



i would have been here sooner but ahem, my boys were playing on ESPN.


if you have to guess by now which team i was watching, let me tell you,
Mr Mad will get this one right.


st louis' teams roxs..........




oh, hi kamc.
welcome to your new home!
_i get a bit off track when anything st louis comes up._


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... a week from tomorrow we're heading off to Burbank for the Monsterpalooza show.  Planning on getting together with Robbie on the Friday afternoon while hubby is doing an airbrush seminar.  We're talking about heading to Disney's Soda Fountain in Hollywood
> 
> Then it's only a month and a couple days until we leave for the Motherland and the Darkside again
> 
> And, I just realized that on April 22nd, I can start to make ADRs for our October trip to the Motherland




be sure to give Robbie a little kiss from me.

tell him he is missed!

woohoo, lots of trips planned.
one of the fun things in life is doing vacations!
you and lee will have so much fun.
then i get to have all the fun when you come back and show us pictures!!


i made all my adr's for the motherland.
finished them up on monday night.
thought i would not get what i wanted but it was wide open for scheduling.


----------



## macraven

kamcgrory said:


> Blues lost.



they were robbed.


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... a week from tomorrow we're heading off to Burbank for the Monsterpalooza show.  Planning on getting together with Robbie on the Friday afternoon while hubby is doing an airbrush seminar.  We're talking about heading to Disney's Soda Fountain in Hollywood



Is that the 13th?  We leave next Tuesday for the LA area!   

Most likely I'll be busy at Caltech that afternoon after a morning at DLR (which is where all my mornings will be) but feel free to PM me if you'd have any interest in me crashing your party!    Or at least tell Robbie to PM me and let me know where he'll be that week so maybe I can catch him to say hi at Disney itself!  5 days and so far the weather forecast looks terrible for when we're there (70's and 80's and sunny until we arrive and after we leave, and 60's and rain while there), but maybe it'll help keep the Easter week crowds down!


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> you remembered your homies here!



Hey Youse.....always....



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> And, I just realized that on April 22nd, I can start to make ADRs for our October trip to the Motherland
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



we had an October trip planned but changed it to December.

I am proper excited to go back then but its kindae bummed me oot that I have to wait longer to make my ADR's !!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is fine and doing well *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

marciemi said:


> Is that the 13th?  We leave next Tuesday for the LA area!
> 
> Most likely I'll be busy at Caltech that afternoon after a morning at DLR (which is where all my mornings will be) but feel free to PM me if you'd have any interest in me crashing your party!    Or at least tell Robbie to PM me and let me know where he'll be that week so maybe I can catch him to say hi at Disney itself!  5 days and so far the weather forecast looks terrible for when we're there (70's and 80's and sunny until we arrive and after we leave, and 60's and rain while there), but maybe it'll help keep the Easter week crowds down!



Yep the 13th ...


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is fine and doing well *



i saw what you posted on that thread about $600 for food and stuff for 3 days.


you didn't include your beer budget on it homie......

3 drinks on my budget is equal to 2 lunches in costs.

so, it's cheaper for me to eat than drink.


i know you are excited looking forward to your trip!



bonny and marcie, youse should connect while in LA.

the last time i 'talked' to robbie, i thought he was going for the train engineer
job at Knotts Farm.
i could be behind the times on that.
or
Robbie could have changed his mind.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i saw what you posted on that thread about $600 for food and stuff for 3 days.
> 
> 
> you didn't include your beer budget on it homie......
> 
> 3 drinks on my budget is equal to 2 lunches in costs.
> 
> so, it's cheaper for me to eat than drink.
> 
> 
> i know you are excited looking forward to your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> bonny and marcie, youse should connect while in LA.
> 
> the last time i 'talked' to robbie, i thought he was going for the train engineer
> job at Knotts Farm.
> i could be behind the times on that.
> or
> Robbie could have changed his mind.


*Thats why I let the DW budget in alot for souvineers cause then I can sneek a little of it for drinks *


----------



## macraven




----------



## Mad Hattered

Howdy all.  Took off work today to go pick the RV up and get it all loaded up for our first camping trip of the year this weekend.   The darn weather is messing with me though.  It's been in the 80's and 90's for like....oh....the last 2 months and then when we decide to go camping it decides to chill down to the upper 60's. Pffffft.  Oh well, it will make the campfires seem better.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Quik post by hellow homies.I'm alive and lurking thru the threads.*


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Howdy all.  Took off work today to go pick the RV up and get it all loaded up for our first camping trip of the year this weekend.   The darn weather is messing with me though.  It's been in the 80's and 90's for like....oh....the last 2 months and then when we decide to go camping it decides to chill down to the upper 60's. Pffffft.  Oh well, it will make the campfires seem better.




yea, the weather is screwy all over.
it's supposed to be in the 20's tonight here.


good thing you have the RV.
it would stink to be sleeping on the ground in a tent.

have fun on your camping trip.
catch a fish and come back to tell us about it.

or

tell us how much you added to the bottle top collection...........




donaldduck352 said:


> *Quik post by hellow homies.I'm alive and lurking thru the threads.*




i was just thinking about youse today.
glad to see you pop in here! 


how's joyce doing?
and you?
the kids? 
the pets?
your dad?
your weather....?


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> *Quik post by hellow homies.I'm alive and lurking thru the threads.*


*Howdy Mr Duck *


----------



## minniejack

just came back from trout fishing in the mountains. brrr and DH is a tyrant.  He yelled at everything.  From fish not "hooking themselves" to the way I drove the boat to the kids begging to leave the lake early--at 8 pm--to go eat.  And I drove the boat too fast--ummm--yeah---.2 mph is just flooring it! 

Good eatin' though


----------



## macraven

marriage is an instititution or so they say.........



the only thing that would tick me off is no food.

other than that, i deveop a deaf ear.






sounds like you did get food and good stuff at that!

welcome back home, homie


----------



## keishashadow

kamcgrory said:


> Blues lost.


 
BB or hockey, my youngest has us watching that game last night.  Why he roots for them over the Pens is one of those little mysteries.

Marci + Bonny + Andy + Ice cream = a fun fest, must have pictures

i was one of the people whose DVC WDW reservation didn't allow 180+10 booking, my DIL couldn't make their CRO reservations coming in over Labor Day either.  She checked with her bud who is a TA and she confirmed it's quite the issue they've been dealing with lately.


 Happy Easter all!


----------



## macraven

keisha i'm not dvc.
i booked for the onsite resort back in january.

i could not book the adr's 180 +10 even with my ressie number.


lots are being denied that early perk booking.


but, i got the adr's that i wanted so all was fine after all.

happy Easter all.


----------



## kamcgrory

keishashadow, St Louis is always the underdog since we here in The Lou have NEVER won a Lord Stanley prize. Sounds to me like your son loves a good challenge. 
Weather is wonderful here tonight though. Windows are open and watchin the Blues. 
Yes...I bleed Blue.


----------



## macraven

keisha is used to me rooting for the st louie teams.


was born and raised in the st louis area.
not a day goes by that i don't miss being down that way.


----------



## kamcgrory

macraven,
So, I guess I can assume then that you had a few AB products to celebrate the 2011 World Series win???


----------



## macraven




----------



## kamcgrory

Uhhuh...that's what I thought.


----------



## minniejack

sigh...no wonder my cholesterol is up a bit with all the crap from the last year. 

We pretty much have to pay full price for Wake Forest. 
In the meantime, WVU would pretty much be free with money to burn because of instate incentives and grades, etc.

Teenage drama on top of all of it.

But hey, I went to Beauty and Beast in Pittsburgh and made it to my mothers--everyone else had left but I made an appearance.  yay me

and as far as that show went--it was way overpriced--could be we've seen it way too many times on video and at the Motherland.  I really couldn't figure out whether there was a sound track or they were actually singing. 

Even DD came out saying we could've had actual park hopper tix for all four of us instead of watching it. I guess we're jaded.


----------



## keishashadow

kamcgrory said:


> keishashadow, St Louis is always the underdog since we here in The Lou have NEVER won a Lord Stanley prize. Sounds to me like your son loves a good challenge.
> Weather is wonderful here tonight though. Windows are open and watchin the Blues.
> Yes...I bleed Blue.


 
the *normal* peeps in my family are of the black and gold variety.   DS's hockey crazy for lots of teams but StL seems to have the #1 in his team gear collection as far as I can tell when doing laundry lol.  Funny he picked them to root for years ago when they were def underdogs, now that they are contenders he's not quite sure how to handle getting the thumbs' up when wearing jersey.

MJ - stinks re the show, u get points for making it to mum's house


----------



## Mad Hattered

Go BLUES!!! 

What a turnaround the team has made.  Who would have thought that making a coaching change early in the season could have such a huge affect on them.  It's been awhile since we had a reason to cheer on the Blues.  If anything, it helps distract us from the fact that baseball season just started and Pujols isn't on the team.

Cardinals look great so far though! I mean for like 4 games into the season.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Oh and camping went pretty awesome this past weekend.  Weather was a nice 65 -70 and sunny and nice and cool at night.  We had the fire cranking and many many beers (and X rated vodka) met their demise there. 

Note to self.....try to remember from past camping experiences that two 30 packs are probably not going to be enough for two people.


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Note to self.....try to remember from past camping experiences that two 30 packs are probably not going to be enough for two people.


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


>



Well, it is like 3 days of camping so things happen.  If you average it out it seems way less harmless. It works out to just over 10 beers a day on a camping trip. 

Considering you are up til 3 or 4 in morning and it starts to even out the ratio and makes it much more reasonable.  When you throw in the whole "starting at 10:30 am" thing it makes it even out even more.  But that's only if you don't take the whole "starting at 10:30 am" part as a bad thing.  Of course I didn't take the nap part into consideration so that may make my timeframe arguement a little less effective....hmmmmm.

But we ate darn good I will have you know.


----------



## Mikkimús

my boyfriend does want to go to the darkside with me
now i have to plan plan plan, woohoo
onsite for the first time and first time for more than 1 day at a time  im thinking HRH, we are 23 going on 24 but we are both like kids who hate sitting and doing nothing, we can relaxe and lay in the sun when we are old.... or just never
im so happy happy happy woohoo


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> But we ate darn good I will have you know.



I passed a sign at the drug store today that had 30 can cases on sale and thought of you!



			
				Mikkimús;44555939 said:
			
		

> my boyfriend does want to go to the darkside with me
> now i have to plan plan plan, woohoo
> onsite for the first time and first time for more than 1 day at a time  im thinking HRH, we are 23 going on 24 but we are both like kids who hate sitting and doing nothing, we can relaxe and lay in the sun when we are old.... or just never
> im so happy happy happy woohoo


  he will never look at another amusement park again after he crosses over...


----------



## marciemi

Just landed in LA for our Disneyland in the monsoons day tomorrow and then visiting Caltech but wanted to do a quick anniversary shout out!!

Happy 5 Years since our fearless leader (that would be Mac) started the first SAN thread. I know Mac and Janet are still here -- who else is an old-timer?! *


----------



## minniejack

marciemi said:


> Just landed in LA for our Disneyland in the monsoons day tomorrow and then visiting Caltech but wanted to do a quick anniversary shout out!!
> 
> Happy 5 Years since our fearless leader (that would be Mac) started the first SAN thread. I know Mac and Janet are still here -- who else is an old-timer?! *



looked at my date and I started on the SANs thread 4 yrs ago, so I missed the first year.  so, I have somewhat gray roots  don't need a cane yet like you old folk

I'm still "spry" enough to remember the first thing I commented on was cell phones and plans.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Just landed in LA for our Disneyland in the monsoons day tomorrow and then visiting Caltech but wanted to do a quick anniversary shout out!!
> 
> Happy 5 Years since our fearless leader (that would be Mac) started the first SAN thread. I know Mac and Janet are still here -- who else is an old-timer?! *



i was waiting for someone to mention our anniversary..........

yup today is the day it all started.

this is the first Something about Nothing thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196

marcie was the 3rd new homie to post with keishashadow running in 5th place.

you can see some of the homies that started with us are still around with us being on chapter #9

thx marcie!
sorry about the rain you are getting.
it's better than hitting 32 here tonight.....


----------



## Mad Hattered

Congrats on the anniversary!! 

I believe I was like the 1,822nd person to post in a SAN thread.  I totally made that number up, don't go researching it Minnie. 

Perhaps we should all celebrate with a couple of 30 packs! 

Have a great time at DL, Marcie!!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Congrats on the anniversary!!
> 
> I believe I was like the 1,822nd person to post in a SAN thread.  I totally made that number up, don't go researching it Minnie.
> 
> Perhaps we should all celebrate with a couple of 30 packs!
> 
> Have a great time at DL, Marcie!!




you know minnie is gonna do that.............


i'm celebrating for all of youse tonight.....


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> looked at my date and I started on the SANs thread 4 yrs ago, so I missed the first year.  so, I have somewhat gray roots  don't need a cane yet like you old folk
> 
> I'm still "spry" enough to remember the first thing I commented on was cell phones and plans.



i would have been here earlier this evening but was reading all the older threads of sans....

yes, i did see you miss minnie!





btw, canes are so yesterday, walkers are the new thing.


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;44555939 said:
			
		

> *my boyfriend does want to go to the darkside with me*
> now i have to plan plan plan, woohoo
> onsite for the first time and first time for more than 1 day at a time  im thinking HRH, we are 23 going on 24 but we are both like kids who hate sitting and doing nothing, we can relaxe and lay in the sun when we are old.... or just never
> im so happy happy happy woohoo





sounds like you have a keeper!


----------



## keishashadow

it was snowing when i woke up this morninghad to turn the furnace back on.  To console myself bought tix to watch the Pirates clobber the Cubs (hee hee, fat chance of that) in May when we get back from our trip.   Haven't gone to a game in years, time to break the 19 year losing streak but would be happy to find them still mathematically 'in it'



marciemi said:


> Just landed in LA for our Disneyland in the monsoons day tomorrow and then visiting Caltech but wanted to do a quick anniversary shout out!!
> 
> Happy 5 Years since our fearless leader (that would be Mac) started the first SAN thread. I know Mac and Janet are still here -- *who else is an old-timer?!* *


 
i prefer well-aged like a fine case of beer!  

enjoy ur trip

Mik - 23 is still a kid!  when you tack on another 10 or 20 years and still want to romp in the parks we'll induct you into the big kid klub.

MJ - where did we go wrong with our kids picking the school that would cost us $$$s, groan




macraven said:


> i was waiting for someone to mention our anniversary..........
> 
> yup today is the day it all started.
> 
> this is the first Something about Nothing thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196
> 
> *marcie was the 3rd new homie to post with keishashadow running in 5th place.*
> 
> you can see some of the homies that started with us are still around with us being on chapter #9
> 
> thx marcie!
> sorry about the rain you are getting.
> it's better than hitting 32 here tonight.....


 
i'm lucky i remember my own anniversay and only because it's on valentines day.

probably the 1st top ten list i've made _not counting the FBI's nwa ha ha_

afraid to ask if anybody has checked to see who checked the actual post counts


----------



## Mikkimús

haha conversation i had with my boyfriend this morning
bf:"so done planning the trip?"
me:"nope but ive told people on a forum im on that we are going"
bf:"really, are they talking about me? what are they saying" which ended up with me showing him your comments, he was happy about being told that he´s keeper 

have to forgive him, he´s never been to the States and has no idea what planning a trip involves, poor boy


----------



## schumigirl

Loving reading the old threads.......that will keep me out of mischief for a while catching up with them 

Came back from Scotland yesterday.....travelled through......torrential rain......high winds......hailstones......then snow.......then blinded by sunshine!!!!!!! Only in the UK!!!!

Had a lovely visit with mum, weather was coldest Easter I can remember for a long time..........heating in Church Easter Sunday was off...........it was COLD!!!! So didn`t do much just spent time with mum and family.......it was nice.

Spent the day today at a motor racing circuit for DS`s birthday present. He got to drive 6 supercars around the track for a couple of hours with an instructor with him though..........he Loved it!!!!! He has waited since January for this, so was really desperate to do it. His face was a pure picture of happiness as he went from car to car.

We watched nervously from the side of the pit straight.......they were so fast...........he spun one of them 360 and ended up facing the right way and calmly set off again......him and the instructor laughed so hard apparently, the Instructor said it was a fantastic spin well controlled............I nearly passed out!!!!!!!! But it was a brilliant day.

DH is nights tonight.....so I am going to watch 5 episodes on Tivo of Little House on the Prairie..........going to need a lot of tissues  

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Guys.........nearly bedtime here for us......early rise for Chinese Grand Prix qualifying.

Then a day of laundry, Ironing and window cleaning........maybe a little gardening if it warms up.......well gardening may be a bit much  

Have a good weekend


----------



## coastermom

Hello All !! 

Hope everyone is well ! Just wanted to pop in and say Hi ! I am still alive but VERY VERY busy ! Between the three kids and working full time I never have DIS time anymore .. 

I am lurking because we maybe back at WDW again next summer !! But looking at renting points from a Vacation Club member we are looking to take my nephew that will be 2 and 1/2 by next summer ! IT is there or Mexico ! LOL 

Talk to everyone soon!


----------



## macraven

i vote for mexico.
their tacos are better there than at Taco Bell........


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> Congrats on the anniversary!!
> 
> I believe I was like the 1,822nd person to post in a SAN thread.  I totally made that number up, don't go researching it Minnie.




have you been talking to my family?!!   once a librarian, always a librarian

and i celebrated Saturday with a few bloody marys...yummm and we closed down the place---can't beat free booze


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> have you been talking to my family?!!   once a librarian, always a librarian
> 
> and i celebrated Saturday with a few bloody marys...yummm and we closed down the place---can't beat free booze



How many is a few?  I will calculate the alcohol content to see how close you came to consuming a 30 pack of Light beer.


----------



## macraven

hey!
no one in their right mind drinks "lite" beer.



it's only for those on a diet...


----------



## macraven

*OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
*


i just lost part of my tag.........
the fairy came and took it





sniff sniff 





_was it because of the light beer comment?
if so, i take it all back_


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> *OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *
> 
> 
> i just lost part of my tag.........
> the fairy came and took it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sniff sniff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _was it because of the light beer comment?
> if so, i take it all back_



I'm gonna have to lean towards yes...you meanie.   Put it this way...i drink some "mean" beer reguarly (Hopslam and Rogue Dead Guy Ale this week) but when it comes to camping and the quantity of beers consumed one has to be careful.  I have a WHOLE LOT of meals to prepare so I have to be somewhat coherent and functional.


----------



## scotlass

marciemi said:


> Happy 5 Years since our fearless leader (that would be Mac) started the first SAN thread. I know Mac and Janet are still here -- who else is an old-timer?! *



Not quite an original but I do know I have " missed " Mac at least 3 times ower there......still rips ma knittin that we have never met up Mac.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Not quite an original but I do know I have " missed " Mac at least 3 times ower there......still rips ma knittin that we have never met up Mac.



one day we will meet up!!!


love your new tags!
so kewl and so very youse!!


----------



## schumigirl

Popping in to say Hi


----------



## schumigirl

It worked......deleting double post, tried a couple of times to post but it wasn`t showing up.


----------



## macraven

you must be drinking coffee.

drinking lots of coffee makes you smarter.




or, makes you run to the bathroom every hour.




carole, you can double post here all you want.
even triple post which i have done at times.
but then i drink more coffee and put my glasses on so i can see the screen.


----------



## schumigirl

Strangely I have drank more coffee today than normal!!!!

Anytime I got hungry......I made a coffee......trying to be good and not eat junk!!! 

I`m going to be so awake come bedtime..........


----------



## schumigirl

Everytime I press post....it logs me out  

Is it just me????

(Edit....it didn`t that time)


----------



## macraven

with the technical changes going on with the dis, maybe that signing you out will end soon.

i was reading trip reports last night and quite a few of the posters made comments on having to sign back in each time they tried to post.


and hopefully the rest of my tag will soon be restored.....


----------



## schumigirl

Yes....you look a bit bare without the little lady 


Loving some of the new smilies...............that`s a good one..............and that one too


----------



## keishashadow

mac - so, what's this about a missing tag?i do see a big red X scrolling where the most cool hula girl used to work her magic.  Maybe she was too risque and they censored her


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon everyone! 

Just checking in to see what's new with all of youse....be back later after I play ketchup again.  

I need to be cutting my grass as today is my only day off this week but I'd rather visit my homies.

Hope all of you are having a good week.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Well....for the meantime...


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Well....for the meantime...



it's good but she's not a redhead....

one brother has a condo by Diamond Head and we visit back and forth.
one year he comes to the mainland and then the next time i go see him.

my original hula girl was replaced by the redhead hula girl during a discussion on a thread about doing hawaii over at the cb.

i have had her for sometime now.

she danced across the screen and she was not a FAT hula girl like the first one i had.


so i live with the ? for now one.
_at least it isn't a fat ? mark._


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies *



how ya doing homie?


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Just checking in to see what's new with all of youse....be back later after I play ketchup again.
> 
> I need to be cutting my grass as today is my only day off this week but I'd rather visit my homies.
> 
> Hope all of you are having a good week.



bring a note from mom.
you're late missy..............



yes, youse are so correct.
we are more fun and entertaining than mowing the grass.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Greetings and Salutations fellow SANs 

One thing I learned on our quick trip to Burbank was that I really really really hate small planes 

I did meet up with Robbie on Friday - we traipsed around Hollywood Boulevard in the rain doing touristy type things


----------



## Mad Hattered

Just tryin' to fit in


----------



## macraven

nice try Mr Mad.





maybe it will fix it when it hits midnight.
wait, i think that only applies to cinderella, or maybe cats.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Redheaded hula girls are tough to find....at least ones I can post here (insert my fav rollseyes dude here that they took off the main list......pffft) But, I did find a red head wearing a pretty mad hat.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Greetings and Salutations fellow SANs
> 
> One thing I learned on our quick trip to Burbank was that I really really really hate small planes
> 
> I did meet up with Robbie on Friday - we traipsed around Hollywood Boulevard in the rain doing touristy type things



well, a small plane beats walking to CA............

did you give robbie a smooch for me?


----------



## macraven

last night i lost internet service.

dead as a doorknob and i was going crazy about that.



finally this morning, service back on.






it was worth the wait.........

i signed on and saw my HULA girl is back!!!!!!

*forever grateful*







the redhead is back


----------



## macraven

i'm gonna sit on this number for a few hours...............


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i'm gonna sit on this number for a few hours...............



WOW WOW WOW

Congrats on the chat count.......

That is one impressive number


----------



## schumigirl

Wish me luck.....I`m going to see a fortune teller tomorrow 

Usually a sceptic......but I`ve been persuaded to by a friend who doesn`t want to go alone!!! This woman who is in her 70`s doesn`t accept payment but asks for donations to be made to our UK Help for Heroes charity so I thought I might as well.

My friend "swears" she`s good....we`ll see.

I only ever went to one good one years ago. He described DH to a tee, even though I hadn`t met him yet and pretty much was accurate about a lot of things....he said I`d marry a doubting Thomas.......and I did  He is not fond of all this spooky dooky stuff 

Will let you know if she says anything remotely accurate 

Been raining here now for 17 hours........and cold!!!! Where is our sunshine???


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> i'm gonna sit on this number for a few hours...............



*Congrats mac...that's awesome! *I'm still trying to make it to 2,000.

Carole, if you get the winning lottery #s just let me know.


----------



## ky07

*Well here we go agian 
Trying to quit smoking agian  think I am getting a good start cause I was at 2 packs a day and now I have cut it down to almost half a pack a day 
So good so far *


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Wish me luck.....I`m going to see a fortune teller tomorrow
> 
> Usually a sceptic......but I`ve been persuaded to by a friend who doesn`t want to go alone!!! This woman who is in her 70`s doesn`t accept payment but asks for donations to be made to our UK Help for Heroes charity so I thought I might as well.
> 
> My friend "swears" she`s good....we`ll see.
> 
> I only ever went to one good one years ago. He described DH to a tee, even though I hadn`t met him yet and pretty much was accurate about a lot of things....he said I`d marry a doubting Thomas.......and I did  He is not fond of all this spooky dooky stuff
> 
> Will let you know if she says anything remotely accurate
> 
> Been raining here now for 17 hours........and cold!!!! Where is our sunshine???



waiting to hear how that visit went!


----------



## macraven

st Lawrence, wish you the best.

how many more days before youse guys go to orlando?


i get excited when any of the homies are going to do a vacation at the darkside.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> *Congrats mac...that's awesome! *I'm still trying to make it to 2,000.
> 
> Carole, if you get the winning lottery #s just let me know.



thanx, you'll be hitting 2000 before you know it!




i had a dream that Carole did win a lottery and she bought us all the beer we could drink.
but i don't do beer.
i do jack.
she got off cheap with me.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> st Lawrence, wish you the best.
> 
> how many more days before youse guys go to orlando?
> 
> 
> i get excited when any of the homies are going to do a vacation at the darkside.


*Only 59 more days and have to stay offsite agian but atleast we will be there *


----------



## lindalinda

hi!


----------



## macraven

lindalinda said:


> hi!





a great big hello to you lindalindalindalindalindalinda!!


really good to see you here.


how's life on your side of the world?
don't say it is raining......


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Only 59 more days and have to stay offsite agian but atleast we will be there *



whatever it takes to do the trip.

staying off site is so much better than no trip!


you will have so much fun at the darkside.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Congrats on the big 48, Mac!  My goal to catch Minnie is well within reach. BWWWAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAA


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Congrats on the big 48, Mac!  My goal to catch Minnie is well within reach. BWWWAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAA



thanx Mr Mad.......



i hear minnie runs pretty fast so if you can trip her, you'll beat her.



wait, not that type of catch up.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i'm gonna sit on this number for a few hours...............


 
sit on it jk lol woo hoo to you



donaldduck352 said:


>


 
the return of the duck



macraven said:


> thanx Mr Mad.......
> 
> 
> 
> i hear minnie runs pretty fast so if you can trip her, you'll beat her.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, not that type of catch up.


 
usually you have to go to the CB for a beatdown, apparently we're expanding the joint - cool! 

bleay eyed from watching hockey playoff games, but i'm seeing a brunette hula hoochie?  bring us the redhead!  maybe she dyed her hair overnight should've gone blonde, we have more fun arrrgh.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> whatever it takes to do the trip.
> 
> staying off site is so much better than no trip!
> 
> 
> you will have so much fun at the darkside.


*I agree Mac 
We always have a great time whether we stay onsite or offsite and DW deserves the trip cause she works way too hard *


----------



## Mikkimús

did anybody else notice that they made an emoticon for me

ok, im just being egocentric


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;44647804 said:
			
		

> did anybody else notice that they made an emoticon for me
> 
> ok, im just being egocentric



i've seen that one before.
he has your nose............


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## Mad Hattered

Janet.....how's the weather??


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Janet.....how's the weather??


 
thanx for asking - not Thus far thrilled the snow is melting here as it lands, 20 minutes east of us has 5 inches of snow on the ground. I have to go get 4 tires on SUV today and dentist what a way to start the week after the drubbing pens got yesterday

ten years in the making!






yes, i received email from spawn asking me to buy said shirt lol

here's to a good homie week all the way around!


----------



## macraven

i'm just out of sorts today.
i took off work cause i have too much on my mind. 

i have emails to answer, food to cook, errands to run.....just a lot of crap to take care of today.

i tried to read some threads and post, but it's just not in me to keep looking at the screen.

my hula redhead bit the dust again.

the parental units are sick and my cat (Baby) is really sick.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i'm just out of sorts today.
> i took off work cause i have too much on my mind.
> 
> i have emails to answer, food to cook, errands to run.....just a lot of crap to take care of today.
> 
> i tried to read some threads and post, but it's just not in me to keep looking at the screen.
> 
> my hula redhead bit the dust again.
> 
> the parental units are sick and my cat (Baby) is really sick.


*Hope everything gets better for you Mac *


----------



## keishashadow

mac sorry to hear, hope it turns around for you


----------



## minniejack

Mad Hattered said:


> How many is a few?  I will calculate the alcohol content to see how close you came to consuming a 30 pack of Light beer.



let's see came home, went to kiss my son who was lying on the couch in the dark...fumbled for his face...thought, "gee his acne medication isn't working very well" then started upstairs to hear my son and DD arguing...was laughing so hard with tears running down my face that I was told that DH had to carry me to bed...I don't remember a thing...

On the flip side was glad to see that it was my son's friend who was lying on the couch whose acne meds aren't working   glad I only patted in him on the forehead 


Back to regular programming for my life, we went for dinner after the grand opening of the performing arts center and while we were in the restaurant, someone busted out DH's back window. 

He'd been drinking so I drove his car home and kept hearing this sound, I would stop the truck and look back thinking that the kids put something in his truck bed or on top of it.  At one point, I seriously thought there was a cat on the roof.  Nope...just my typical bad luck.  Took it this morning and it'll cost almost $700 to fix.  We have a $500 deductible which we had just raised because of two teenagers on insurance.  Supposedly the $300 deductible is only for vandalism....ummmm....and this isn't vandalism, how?

Keisha we're in this bad pit together--hope you and I get out soon

MH you'll beat me for sure. Been sending out resumes the past week.  DD definitely wants to go to Wake Forest so me working is the only solution.  

Teenage Drama to add to the mix and I'm ready to eat my spawn...


----------



## keishashadow

MJ wow, talk about ying and yang, time to break out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy/mad smilie.  I'd call agent, then corporate on the vandalism issue.  Did you fill out a police report?


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> MJ wow, talk about ying and yang, time to break out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy/mad smilie.  I'd call agent, then corporate on the vandalism issue.  Did you fill out a police report?



yeah, the popo said it took some force to do the damage. 

I looked at the Nationwide site and vandalism does fall under comprehensive. 

And to add insult to injury took it to get fixed.  The hour job called me 2 1/2 later and said they underestimated and had to tear DH's truck apart to fix the window. They were planning on keeping it until Friday when a new back window from Honda could be delivered but DH called and they taped the entire back window, didn't put seats back in and hopefully...blow me some mummy dust...maybe tomorrow it'll be fixed. 

I'm just on a yang and yang there is no ying    I think my brain is this little guy at this point!


----------



## Mikkimús

crossing my fingers that me and bf will be able to get a cheaper flight so we can stay at a decent hotel/motel while not at HRH, the ones we have been looking at have been cheap but kind of dogdy


----------



## keishashadow

Mikkimús;44693236 said:
			
		

> crossing my fingers that me and bf will be able to get a cheaper flight so we can stay at a decent hotel/motel while not at HRH, the ones we have been looking at have been cheap but kind of dogdy


 
how 'bout some mummy dust? for you *&* MJ (what is District 12? now i'm thinking about the alien movie District something or other lol)

Have you considered the opague sites re hotels?  last minute travel is very easy to figure out the non-refundable hotel you're buying if you look @ pics posted and there's a few other tricks floating about that will pop up in a google search

hump day time!


----------



## minniejack

District 12 Hunger Games where Katniss is from also you are from too


----------



## schumigirl

Mac, MJ and Mikkimus..........  


Well I`m never going to be a millionnaire according to my clairvoyant visit. But I do have a lot to be grateful for. 

She could tell me about DS back issues,  and described my mums medical issues to a tee. She described a hip problem that runs down the female side of our family and said I had to watch out when stepping up on a pavement (sidewalk) which is weird as this is when my hip usually pops out!!

When I went in she said she could see the American flag and could feel adrenelin.......said she could feel a strong love for the States but  I would never achieve the dream of living there.....which I kinda knew but  She said she can see a whole lot of tears when I leave.....which is so true. She kept saying throughout how America was showing through strongly in my reading.
She told me lots of personal things that were very accurate, Some things were vague though and could be associated with anyone......said I loved white roses, was too soft hearted but when it came to my family I would go across hot coals for them........asked if I had a connection to the letter Z....I don`t........said I liked ironing    I certainly don`t!!! Told me my DH would get me the moon if I wanted it...which is true and said I was a little bit spoiled by him,I suppose that`s true too. She Could feel a tremendous closeness between the 3 of us and reminded me how lucky I was with DS. I said I knew how lucky we were.  
She also said I was a bit of a gypsy and liked to move around a lot, and said we would move house again in 5 years and it would be the last place I would think I would ever move too???? 

I was in with her for an hour and while I didn`t exactly learn anything new, it was strange some of the stuff she knew and I`m sure there`s much more I forgot...but I`d be here all day 

Anyhoo.......hope everyones doing ok........we are being drenched in rain still........it seems to not want to stop........but we still have a drought warning in some areas 

Catch you all soon


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> District 12 Hunger Games where Katniss is from also you are from too


 
i'm trying to avoid commiting to that until the movies hit netflixjust finished girl with golden tatoo and still have the whole stephen king series of the Dark Tower gathering dust waiting for me.  

carole - went to psychics a few times, can't say they hit anything on the head but did manage to creep me out with some dire predictions that didn't come true-phew.  Your experience sounded oh so much better.


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> and still have the whole stephen king series of the Dark Tower gathering dust waiting for me.



Dana is reading that series right now.  She is on the third book and thinks they're really good.  She says they're different from typical King books but King nonetheless.....whatever that means.


----------



## macraven

5:45


----------



## keishashadow

MH what a coincidence lol. I did read the 1st book years ago but don't remember it, going to start fresh.  ps spawn tells me the blues are now #2 seed in the playoffs.  Should be a good series with the kings.

got phone call from DS @ school from health center.  He managed to dislocate a couple of ribs...it just 'happened'....i'm sure there's a good back story i'll never hear.



macraven said:


> 5:45



edit: didn't get the significance of your post, did some stalking and realized your loss, so sorry, know how much baby meant to you.

Have I mentioned i'll be one of the fools on this beach (Maho St. Maarten) in 3 weeks


----------



## ky07

*Morning homies
Hope everyone is doing well
Pretty tired from DW being called in early for the past two days to take her boss place at work and found out last night that my brother-in-laws mother passed away from cancer and she was such a sweet lady and suffered for so long *


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> 5:45



I`m so sorry  



keishashadow said:


> Have I mentioned i'll be one of the fools on this beach (Maho St. Maarten) in 3 weeks



WOW.......I would love to go there one day, very unusual runway!!!!!



ky07 said:


> *Morning homies
> Hope everyone is doing well
> Pretty tired from DW being called in early for the past two days to take her boss place at work and found out last night that my brother-in-laws mother passed away from cancer and she was such a sweet lady and suffered for so long *



I`m so sorry to hear this too. There is a lot of sadness around at the moment.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> 5:45


----------



## ky07

*Woke up this morning with a extremely sore throat but it's getting a little better with eating halls like candy *


----------



## minniejack

Hugs to all


Careful KY, just found out whooping cough is going 'round--we've been exposed--hopefully we won't catch.


I did a quick google search....and symptoms in adults and teens look like the cold so hopefully that's not what DS has... 

Prom went well.  I'll try to post some pics.  

And this job search, cover letters, interviewing...it's like...like...well--it's a job itself! Exhausting using all this brain power.


----------



## Mikkimús

macraven said:


> 5:45


im sorry 

ive booked HRH from 12-16 of september and also flight from reykjavik to boston,  what we have left is booking a flight from boston to orlando, and hotel/motel for the other days and buy tickets to the parks.

One question, it seems like we cant buy tickets for 5 days online, only 4 and then they say that AP is better but we are only going this time and would not use it again, so we have no idea what to do


----------



## keishashadow

It's May Day, time to embrace your subversive self

Feel bad i didn't catch mac's reference to her loss.  It's so hard to go thru losing a beloved pet.

Stl condolences

MJ u job hunting?  what field?  must have prom pics


----------



## schumigirl

Hey all, 

Had such a lazy day today ........and I had so many plans.

Got myself a ticker though, so the day hasn`t been totally wasted 

DH at work and DS has his first exam today  Last one is end of June so they are spread out a bit, he`ll be glad when they`re over 

Got chicken in slow cooker...plan to make "pulled chicken" with home made BBQ sauce tonight.....and salad......trying to keep it a bit healthier. 

Right, must go and iron  Hope everyone`s ok


----------



## minniejack

I'm looking for really, well anything that pays more than zero! Full time 

So far I've had two interviews that both said they'd call me in for 2nd interview tomorrow.  I really hope that I get the one from yesterday, though.  It's what I do best--talk!!!


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> I'm looking for really, well anything that pays more than zero! Full time
> 
> So far I've had two interviews that both said they'd call me in for 2nd interview tomorrow. I really hope that I get the one from yesterday, though. It's what I do best--talk!!!


 
mummy dust


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> mummy dust



thank you!!! I have interview tomorrow at 10 am!!


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> thank you!!! I have interview tomorrow at 10 am!!



Lots and lots of good wishes for you. I hope it goes well  Are you  Eastern time??? If so I`ll think of you at 5pm our time.


I am so fed up with this blimmin cold weather. Hasn`t rained today but so cold.......it`s May and I had gloves on today!!! 

Supposed to be going out with a friend tonight.......she cancelled me today as her DH has booked them a surprise few days in London.......awwwww.

So it`s laptop and coffee for me tonight


----------



## minniejack

schumigirl said:


> Lots and lots of good wishes for you. I hope it goes well  Are you  Eastern time??? If so I`ll think of you at 5pm our time.
> 
> 
> I am so fed up with this blimmin cold weather. Hasn`t rained today but so cold.......it`s May and I had gloves on today!!!
> 
> Supposed to be going out with a friend tonight.......she cancelled me today as her DH has booked them a surprise few days in London.......awwwww.
> 
> So it`s laptop and coffee for me tonight


Yepp eastern--I'm jumping up and down...I feel like a kid on Christmas morning


----------



## ky07

*Woke up this morning thinking I was finally almost over this throat thing only to realize I lost my voice and bad thing of it all is my oldest DS keeps calling and I can't answer the phone 
I guess if I don't get better soon then its a trip to the ER *


----------



## minniejack

hope it isn't anything serious--feel better soon!


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Woke up this morning thinking I was finally almost over this throat thing only to realize I lost my voice and bad thing of it all is my oldest DS keeps calling and I can't answer the phone
> I guess if I don't get better soon then its a trip to the ER *



Hope you feel better soon. It`s not fun 

I lost my voice once ages ago and it was a source of much hilarity in my family........I was not happy 



minniejack said:


> hope it isn't anything serious--feel better soon!



Well????? How did the interview go? Hoping it went really good for you 


Friday again.......off grocery shopping this morning.......my least favourite thing to do. Will head off early and try to get there before the masses arrive.........not as bad as a Saturday though!!!

Then a quiet weekend as out temps have to drop and we may get frost  Sick of moaning about being cold 

Have a good weekend all


----------



## minniejack

Interview went great--I think--I was down to one of 6. I think his main concern was that I'd leave because I was just doing this "to get out of the house"--my words.  I assured him this was to take care of student loans--which is a subject which we'd just been discussing.

Will know today.  I didn't get the one from Friday, but then I really didn't want it...when I'm telling my prayer group that I thought it was too worldly for me...well, I think some prayers went up to not get it!  lol


----------



## minniejack

Still waiting...will find out Tuesday now...

The guys working on my bathroom wondered how we never fell through the ceiling--I guess the leak has probably been there since the house was built in 1969....eeks

Gee makes you wonder about those home inspections...


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> Still waiting...will find out Tuesday now...
> 
> The guys working on my bathroom wondered how we never fell through the ceiling--I guess the leak has probably been there since the house was built in 1969....eeks
> 
> Gee makes you wonder about those home inspections...




Aww that sucks having to wait all weekend!!!! Will keep everything crossed for you 

Bathroom floor sounds dodgy!!! I hate having to get work done in the house.

Even if you only get one room done......the dust finds it`s way everywhere.


----------



## keishashadow

it's quiet here without our fearless leader

mj i hate to rate for anything, good luck


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

13 days until our annual pilgrimage to the mother land ... and yes the dark side too...


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> 13 days until our annual pilgrimage to the mother land ... and yes the dark side too...


----------



## ky07

*Found out at 2:30am this morning that my sore throat was a bad case of strep and also had to have a breathing treatment for my lungs and the worst of it all was my blood pressure was what they said out of control and wouldn't let me leave until 5:00 am *


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> it's quiet here without our fearless leader



Tis isn`t it 



ky07 said:


> *Found out at 2:30am this morning that my sore throat was a bad case of strep and also had to have a breathing treatment for my lungs and the worst of it all was my blood pressure was what they said out of control and wouldn't let me leave until 5:00 am *



Oh bless you........that sounds nasty. BP is such a huge worry. My DH has HBP and first we knew of it was when he collapsed when we came back from the States a few years ago. He`s on tabs, but quite a low dose compared to some.

Take care and hope you feel better soon 

It`s May Day Bank Holiday Monday here....meant to be sunshine and fun day?
Grey cold and wet!!!  Hope you all have better weather wherever you are.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> 13 days until our annual pilgrimage to the mother land ... and yes the dark side too...



3 days for us!


----------



## schumigirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> 13 days until our annual pilgrimage to the mother land ... and yes the dark side too...





Mad Hattered said:


> 3 days for us!



Hope you both have a wonderful time 


We were nearly on page 2 

Been up since early hours this morning......been on treadmill......done a load of housework........got myself ready......prepared lunch as one of my good friends is coming over for the day.

We get together every 3-4 weeks but haven`t seen her since February with one thing and another. So got nice lunch ready and we`ll blether all day putting the world to rights 

Beautiful day here today


----------



## keishashadow

no 'net for few days here, was going bonkers

we're outta here too on Friday after collecting youngest spawn from college   Only two short nights at WDW, going to hit MK for late EMH on 5/20; next day spend time at SAB & grab lunch @ beaches & cream, then head to MGM; departure day SW then head to airport.  Talk about a drive-by, still *any* time we can sneak in works for me.  If anybody will be about those days give me a shout out.

carole glad to see some civilized country celebrates May Day.  It's big in Pittsburgh with so many eastern europeans but you mention it elsewhere here and get blank stares.

stl eek, be well


----------



## minniejack

Kiddos used to go to a Catholic school that had May Day celebration with queens and princesses and all--not the labor celebration, but just white dresses, May Pole dancing, singing, big fun, flowers...

And!!!! I start work tomorrow!!!!!!

Other than being a Mary Kay rep for 9 yrs, I haven't been paid for work in years.  Let's see if I'm still excited a month from now.


----------



## Mad Hattered

minniejack said:


> Kiddos used to go to a Catholic school that had May Day celebration with queens and princesses and all--not the labor celebration, but just white dresses, May Pole dancing, singing, big fun, flowers...
> 
> And!!!! I start work tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> Other than being a Mary Kay rep for 9 yrs, I haven't been paid for work in years.  Let's see if I'm still excited a month from now.



Congrats. MJ!  Work still sucks.....just sayin'.


----------



## Mikkimús

My exams are over 
woooho now the only thing on my plan is to plan my trip

and find a summerjob so i can afford the trip


----------



## macleod1979

Plan it well


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> Kiddos used to go to a Catholic school that had May Day celebration with queens and princesses and all--not the labor celebration, but just white dresses, May Pole dancing, singing, big fun, flowers...
> 
> And!!!! I start work tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> Other than being a Mary Kay rep for 9 yrs, I haven't been paid for work in years. Let's see if I'm still excited a month from now.


 

lol, good luck  If i wasn't doing complimentary GD babysitting several days a week i'd be back out in the workforce myself.  The schools never seem to estimate the funds needed for college, especially the cost of pizzas and chinese takeout

one more day


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

A week from today ... just sayin'


----------



## keishashadow

suddenly i'm craving chicken!  jk everybody that's heading out enjoy

hold down the fort yinz guys.


----------



## minniejack

beautiful day, glad exams are about over for everyone!

here in West, by God, Virginia, we have mandatory testing for kiddos--it just compares west virginians against each other--not a national standardized test that could actually mean something... 

Anyways, a stupid, stupid sophomore took a pic of the test yesterday and posted it online. Powers that be swarmed in, the proctor is scared he's going to lose his job--and he was just picked as one of 3 national teachers that does such a good job teaching about the holocaust that he was selected to go to Germany and study.   I hate people. Seriously, what moron takes a pic and then posts it? 

Warm and sunny here.  Happy Mama's day to all!


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> And!!!! I start work tomorrow!!!!!!



Aww hope it went well for you 



			
				Mikkimús;44846490 said:
			
		

> My exams are over
> woooho now the only thing on my plan is to plan my trip
> 
> and find a summerjob so i can afford the trip



Congrats on the exams being over......my DS has just started his.....finish end of June  Good luck with the job hunt 



macleod1979 said:


> Plan it well



 macleod1979.........



Well Saturday nearly over again. 

Had another lazy day today.....house was uber tidy and ironing up to date so I was a lady of leisure. DS was out and DH in bed as he was Nights.

Listened to 80`s music while reading a trashy chick novel and ate grapes...........I know how to live the high life


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all US mummies

Hope you all have a great day 

Sunny but cold today....again!

Got Spanish F1 Grand Prix today, that`ll pass a few hours. 

Doing slow cooked chicken in BBQ sauce for dinner tonight with  roasted veg and sweet potatoes.........I can smell the chicken already......yum 

Have a good Sunday


----------



## tink1957

Just popped in to wish all of the mamas a happy day.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies 
Hope everyone is doing well cause I have been sick for the past week cause I went to ER on the 6th and found out I had strep throat and broncitis real bad and they put me on penicilian and a enhaler but as soon as I took the the penicilian I had a sever reaction to it and broke out in hives head to toe and then went to my regular doctor and he put me on a different antibotic and told me to use benadryl until the reaction run its coarse and today is a week so it will probably one more week of hives *


----------



## schumigirl

OK, So I bought a new gadget the other day.....it`s supposed to eliminate cooking odours............Brand new to the market........tried and tested.........great value for money............use it again and again....... So today I make a strong garlicky hot spicy curry............ Yep........

It doesn`t work 

Honestly, I`ll buy anything if it`s purple


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is doing well cause I have been sick for the past week cause I went to ER on the 6th and found out I had strep throat and broncitis real bad and they put me on penicilian and a enhaler but as soon as I took the the penicilian I had a sever reaction to it and broke out in hives head to toe and then went to my regular doctor and he put me on a different antibotic and told me to use benadryl until the reaction run its coarse and today is a week so it will probably one more week of hives *



Oh goodness me.......lots of mummy dust for you 

Hives don`t sound nice at all. Hope you feel all better soon


----------



## macraven

i'm going back to work tomorrow.
only 8 more school days left this year for fr, so, jrs.
seniors were finished today.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is doing well cause I have been sick for the past week cause I went to ER on the 6th and found out I had strep throat and broncitis real bad and they put me on penicilian and a enhaler but as soon as I took the the penicilian I had a sever reaction to it and broke out in hives head to toe and then went to my regular doctor and he put me on a different antibotic and told me to use benadryl until the reaction run its coarse and today is a week so it will probably one more week of hives *



*OUCH.........*

if you are on benadryl, you'll probably be sleeping this entire week........

i had to take it when i was attacked by fire ants one year.

slept most of the time while taking benadryl.





feel better soon!
(you'll be fine for vacation time)


----------



## Mad Hattered

We had a wonderful trip!!!  Most everything was pretty much walk on or 10-15 minute waits.  Only on Friday (Gradadventure) was it a cluster%$^ and we bolted out early to go to Downtown Disney to chill.  We had a concert to go to at HOB that night anyway so it all worked out great!

We were hoping for soft openings for DM but alas it was not meant to be.  Amity made me sad and disgusted at the same time.  Everytime we walked by Fear Factor Live and heard the show being presented to about 30 people it made me cringe at the thought that that huge piece of real estate is still being wasted.   There were A LOT of people we heard upset over in the Jaws area when they found out it was closed.  I also got complimented my team members over and over about the JAWS shirts I wore to the parks on different days. *sigh*

Disney was PACKED on the Saturday that we ventured over there.  We hit Epcot, MK and DHS all that day and had dinner at Cape May over at Beach Club. They added a 2nd show for F! so we got to enjoy Illuminations and then hoofed it over via the path to catch the 2nd F! show.  

All in all it was a great trip, although the weather was HOT! No rain though, so that's always a plus!   Now just 5 months to go until we do it all over again...WOOHOO!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> *OUCH.........*
> 
> if you are on benadryl, you'll probably be sleeping this entire week........
> 
> i had to take it when i was attacked by fire ants one year.
> 
> slept most of the time while taking benadryl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel better soon!
> (you'll be fine for vacation time)


*Thanks Mac and the rest of you homies
I am feeling alot better now and the hives are almost under control now and the only thing is now is with all the meds I am on it is upseting my stomach and when that happens I get cold sores which is not fun.
Good thing is our trip to the darkside is soon *


----------



## circelli

Hello Everyone!!

I am still lurking but I have been pretty busy with my boys soccer and their school so I read but don't post!!!

My DH and I didn't go to HHN last year so we are going this year for sure!!!

Now my question is when are the dates of HHN?

We would like to go at the end of September....we have gone on Thursday nights in prior years just because it doesn't seem as busy and we can see everything...we do Stay and Scream for sure!!!

Wishing everyone a GREAT day


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey strangers.Been working out of town with no pc 

Im back for a week now.Looks like I got alot of ketchuping to do on the boards and my HOUSE .Boards 1'st tho!!

Hey circelli,in the past 6yrs Thurs have been getting more crowded for HHN.Realy do not think there is a slow night anymore.*


----------



## schumigirl

It`s still raining here.....and still cold!!!!

Taking DS clothes shopping tomorrow .....apparently "nothing" fits him any more. He has a full wardrobe up there so have given him the job today of getting rid of everything that doesn`t fit any more into a charity bag. 

But quiet day today doing laundry and bits and bobs. 

I would love to be sitting by the pool in the RPR.......sipping a cocktail and basking in the heat musing over where to eat dinner tonight


----------



## macleod1979

This seems like a cool thread. I may stick around


----------



## schumigirl

macleod1979 said:


> This seems like a cool thread. I may stick around





It is a nice thread......real friendly. Nice to see ya


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> We had a wonderful trip!!!  Most everything was pretty much walk on or 10-15 minute waits.  Only on Friday (Gradadventure) was it a cluster%$^ and we bolted out early to go to Downtown Disney to chill.  We had a concert to go to at HOB that night anyway so it all worked out great!
> 
> We were hoping for soft openings for DM but alas it was not meant to be.  Amity made me sad and disgusted at the same time.  Everytime we walked by Fear Factor Live and heard the show being presented to about 30 people it made me cringe at the thought that that huge piece of real estate is still being wasted.   There were A LOT of people we heard upset over in the Jaws area when they found out it was closed.  I also got complimented my team members over and over about the JAWS shirts I wore to the parks on different days. *sigh*
> 
> Disney was PACKED on the Saturday that we ventured over there.  We hit Epcot, MK and DHS all that day and had dinner at Cape May over at Beach Club. They added a 2nd show for F! so we got to enjoy Illuminations and then hoofed it over via the path to catch the 2nd F! show.
> 
> All in all it was a great trip, although the weather was HOT! No rain though, so that's always a plus!   Now just 5 months to go until we do it all over again...WOOHOO!



I never even saw this post  

Sounds like a great trip....glad you had a good time


----------



## minniejack

welcome all!

been working...I won't even go into detail but my job seems nice but when faculty stop by your door and tell you to get out while you can and then I saw reviews online....well, what the crap did I get myself into?? lol so, I'm working, but still interviewing--got one on Tuesday and trying to plan graduation party. 

I'm in denial about graduation.  Just today ordered food...I mean come on...I've only known about this for 12 years!

then in august I'll have to say goodbye and she'll be 6 hrs away


----------



## minniejack

and hey MH did you realize that I never researched my new job first?  Even my mother threw me to the dogs--she said that she had heard the scuttle on the radio but didn't want to burst my bubble...
gee thanks mom


----------



## Mad Hattered

PFFFFFFFFT!


----------



## Mad Hattered

And you never know who you will run in to at the Backwater Bar during Happy Hour...


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i'm going back to work tomorrow.
> only 8 more school days left this year for fr, so, jrs.
> seniors were finished today.



counting on fingers and toes to see if school is out yet 

reporting live from beach club here for two more days karma bus missed me this trip hit at ships casino and got upgraded to a 1 bedroom unit. 

catch yin later

want to post something not about nothing but joke re pig at a bar but trying to be good lol


----------



## schumigirl

Mr MH.........That is not a happy face  Love the pig though 



We have SUNSHINE    Beautiful seeing blue skies and ......yes the big yellow thing is out 

We have to get 70 degrees today and the warmest day of the year so far.........About time too!!!!

May have to do some outside jobs though  

And 7 weeks today till our trip  Well technically it`s tomorrow but we leave a day early and spend the night at the airport hotel......adds a bit extra to the holiday and a nice way for it to start. We can`t wait


----------



## KingK12

Just reading through the threads, saw this one and wanted to drop in and say hello to all y'all! Time to get the BBQ ready for Memorial Day...


----------



## thebigkahuna

Hi everyone, 
bit of a lurker here 

here's to hoping we get early release on friday for Memorial Day!


----------



## macraven

macleod1979 said:


> Plan it well



Glad you are here.
it never hurts to add another Mac to the group.....
orange is kewl.



circelli said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I am still lurking but I have been pretty busy with my boys soccer and their school so I read but don't post!!!



come out of retirement and start playing here again!
so glad you are back.



macleod1979 said:


> This seems like a cool thread. I may stick around



*Mac 101:*
cool - kewl



KingK12 said:


> Just reading through the threads, saw this one and wanted to drop in and say hello to all y'all! Time to get the BBQ ready for Memorial Day...



drop in anytime!
we don't have a King or any royalty in this group.......but we do now!
_btw, you'll have to fight Mad Hattered for who is 'king' of the bbq.....__
_



thebigkahuna said:


> Hi everyone,
> bit of a lurker here



we were all lurkers at one point.
come back and put your feet up and let your fingers do the talking...

just say what ever is on your mind....



*a very big Welcome to all the newbies that have dropped in the past few days.

*
newbies, old timers, all the same homies here.

this is your new home.
be sure to come back soon!


----------



## macraven

glancing thru the thread briefly, just doing a quick shout out to KY, Mr Duck,
Schumigirl, Mad Hattered and his Jaw, MJ, Keisha, etc.

i need more coffee and a manicure before i type more.
_that's my disclaimer in case i missed a homie_


----------



## schumigirl

KingK12 said:


> Just reading through the threads, saw this one and wanted to drop in and say hello to all y'all! Time to get the BBQ ready for Memorial Day...





thebigkahuna said:


> Hi everyone,
> bit of a lurker here
> 
> here's to hoping we get early release on friday for Memorial Day!



Hi to you both  

You`ll like it here 

Hi Macraven 


Well another beautiful sunny day here again.....woohooo........got the grass cut yesterday....finally.

Got all the bedding out on the line today.....got to take advantage while the sun`s  there......it could be raining tomorrow!!! I know.....I`m a real little ray of sunshine.........but the UK weather is nothing if not unpredictable....or totally predictable......it`s normally rubbish!!!!

Having a BBQ tonight.......no alcohol though.....being very good and trying to be healthier. 25lbs down.....lots to go


----------



## macraven

bbq tonight?
tempts me to drive to St Louis for some real bbq...........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> bbq tonight?
> tempts me to drive to St Louis for some real bbq...........



Sounds good!!

I was reading Bubbalous menu earlier and it put me in the mood......not that what we have over here is ANYTHING like what we get in the States........but it`ll have to do for now.

Just made some low calorie coleslaw......why bother......low calorie......low fat.......low salt........NO taste


----------



## schumigirl

Just noticed I`m over 1000 posts........... 

Only taken me 5 years


----------



## macraven

congrats Carole!
_you do wear it well_

exercise those fingers more and you'll hit bigger numbers soon.......





i keep thinking about that pig at the bar in Mr Mad's picture.
wonder when he will be b-qued........


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies 
Hope everyone is doing well*


----------



## macraven

have you recovered completely yet?
getting back to feeling like normal now?

i hope you are healthy now!


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Just noticed I`m over 1000 posts...........
> 
> Only taken me 5 years



Congrats on the post count Carole and on your fab weight loss...you'll be in swimsuit form for your trip 

Hi to all the homies, new and old. 

I'm having my annual AP debate as my pass is up for renewal this month.  I don't know when I'll be able to go again but I just can't give it up....maybe another New Year's trip or I could do a solo trip for HHN...decisions, decisions


----------



## macraven

i vote for a hhn trip.


----------



## minniejack

Saw that Brazilian Butt infomercial and ordered it within 2 minutes for mama's day.  Finally tried the other night, didn't have time to do it past 2 days like it said...I AM SORE! 
Even DD who is in shape was whipped after half a session!
Still at the new job, cancelled the interview for the sales job, and have an interview at the local park during my lunch hour tomorrow.  At least I have options.  The park would pay less but no weekends, and you get park benefits for the entire family. And I wouldn't have to pay for parking, but the job might be even more boring than the one I have now.  All to pay for DD's college--she should be kissing me about now.

Oh and she's seems to be raking in the tips--not saving a dime and getting the nails done for all of these end of hs activities. sigh. and i'm working a job that sucks...

yes, repeat after me...it's a job i didn't have two wks ago...it's a job i didn't have two wks ago


----------



## macraven

minnie jack, working is highly overrated.............








play the lottery instead


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Congrats on the post count Carole and on your fab weight loss...you'll be in swimsuit form for your trip
> 
> I'm having my annual AP debate as my pass is up for renewal this month.  I don't know when I'll be able to go again but I just can't give it up....maybe another New Year's trip or I could do a solo trip for HHN...decisions, decisions



Thanks Vicki, I agree with Macraven......... go to HHN too.........I like to live it through others till we get back to going ourselves.........hopefully next year  

All depends on DS University timetable. He says he will still want to come with us, but I`m not so sure. If some young lady turns his head we won`t see him for dust  And we have no plans to book 2 rooms ...........well you know what they say about plans 


Well another hot day over here today.......hasn`t quite hit us yet. I almost expect to see Jamie Lee Curtis come running down the street screaming.......we have so much fog rolling in from the sea this morning.......it`s a bit spooky!!! But the sun is up there somewhere and will hopefully burn it off soon and I can get back out in the garden today. DH is on his days off so I have a list.................. ........He`s gonna love me 

Going for a haircut this afternoon. I`d love to go short.......but I don`t suit it. So at least I can have a ponytail on holiday.

Have a good day all


----------



## Mikkimús

Hey there hope everybody is doing great, i just got my grades back and my average is B-B+ in the US system i think, im not thrilled but this year is used to cut out students we started over 360 and now we are down to about 120 so i will just do better next year  got an A in few courses but a freaking C in one course  but thats the hardest one so i guess i should be happy about passing. 

But in other news i dyed my hair pink




i blame uni for keeping me stressed out 

so now all im doing is trip planning


----------



## thebigkahuna

Hi again! good Thursday morning to all 

Special thanks to Schumigirl & Mac for the warm welcome! 

No BBQ plans here - Monday will be the 1st day off in a while for me, so I haven't made any plans, just going to wing it!

Leaving for US/IOA next week, SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## macraven

i put my glasses on to see if i could decifer what was in the posts i wrote yesterday.





still couldn't figure it out.


maybe what i posted will turn into english later today.


now if this posts correctly, i'll be right back to post more.


----------



## macraven

i put my glasses on to see if i could decifer what was in the posts i wrote yesterday.





still couldn't figure it out.


maybe what i posted will turn into english later today.


now if this posts correctly, i'll be right back to post more.


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;44976378 said:
			
		

> Hey there hope everybody is doing great, i just got my grades back and my average is B-B+ in the US system i think, im not thrilled but this year is used to cut out students we started over 360 and now we are down to about 120 so i will just do better next year  got an A in few courses but a freaking C in one course  but thats the hardest one so i guess i should be happy about passing.
> 
> But in other news i dyed my hair pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i blame uni for keeping me stressed out
> 
> so now all im doing is trip planning



PINK is good...............

don't fret about the grades, you passed and going for another year there!


start planning for your trip!!!


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> Hi again! good Thursday morning to all
> 
> Special thanks to Schumigirl & Mac for the warm welcome!
> 
> No BBQ plans here - Monday will be the 1st day off in a while for me, so I haven't made any plans, just going to wing it!
> 
> Leaving for US/IOA next week, SO EXCITED!!!!



oh, it's thursday???

i lose track of time somedays...........

you're now one of the homies.
once you post here, you are one of us!!

i'm sure others will chime in once they have had their coffee.

leaving next week for the darkside
wow....


have a great time!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Thanks Vicki, I agree with Macraven......... go to HHN too.........I like to live it through others till we get back to going ourselves.........hopefully next year
> 
> All depends on DS University timetable. He says he will still want to come with us, but I`m not so sure. If some young lady turns his head we won`t see him for dust  And we have no plans to book 2 rooms ...........well you know what they say about plans
> 
> 
> Well another hot day over here today.......hasn`t quite hit us yet. I almost expect to see Jamie Lee Curtis come running down the street screaming.......we have so much fog rolling in from the sea this morning.......it`s a bit spooky!!! But the sun is up there somewhere and will hopefully burn it off soon and I can get back out in the garden today. DH is on his days off so I have a list.................. ........He`s gonna love me
> 
> Going for a haircut this afternoon. I`d love to go short.......but I don`t suit it. So at least I can have a ponytail on holiday.
> 
> Have a good day all



carole, pony tails are kewl.
and hair maintenance is a snap w/ a tail.

be a rebel.
get a pink streak put in your hair.


go in october sometime and do hhn with me.
i'll hold your hand and you will be safe.

just ask andy/robbie or jodie.....
i watched over them in the houses and they came out alive.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Thanks Vicki, I agree with Macraven......... go to HHN too.........I like to live it through others till we get back to going ourselves.........hopefully next year
> 
> All depends on DS University timetable. He says he will still want to come with us, but I`m not so sure. If some young lady turns his head we won`t see him for dust  And we have no plans to book 2 rooms ...........well you know what they say about plans
> 
> 
> Well another hot day over here today.......hasn`t quite hit us yet. I almost expect to see Jamie Lee Curtis come running down the street screaming.......we have so much fog rolling in from the sea this morning.......it`s a bit spooky!!! But the sun is up there somewhere and will hopefully burn it off soon and I can get back out in the garden today. DH is on his days off so I have a list.................. ........He`s gonna love me
> 
> Going for a haircut this afternoon. I`d love to go short.......but I don`t suit it. So at least I can have a ponytail on holiday.
> 
> Have a good day all



carole, pony tails are kewl.
and hair maintenance is a snap w/ a tail.

be a rebel.
get a pink streak put in your hair.


go in october sometime and do hhn with me.
i'll hold your hand and you will be safe.

just ask andy/robbie or jodie.....
i watched over them in the houses and they came out alive.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> have you recovered completely yet?
> getting back to feeling like normal now?
> 
> i hope you are healthy now!


*Yea back to normal now and finally finished with the atibotics and thank goodness the hives are gone and got a call from my doctor and he said my blood work looked good except my sugar levels looked high and have to go back in a couple of weeks to have them recheck that but all in all back to normal for whatever that is with me *


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> carole, pony tails are kewl.
> and hair maintenance is a snap w/ a tail.
> 
> be a rebel.
> get a pink streak put in your hair.
> 
> 
> go in october sometime and do hhn with me.
> i'll hold your hand and you will be safe.
> 
> just ask andy/robbie or jodie.....
> i watched over them in the houses and they came out alive.



Well the best laid plans and all that..........

I got an sos call this morning from my friend/ex boss and she asked if I could help her out at her business today. Her Practice Manager called in sick......so could I come in and help. So was there in a shot. I used to do that job so can fill in easy. Really enjoyed it actually......just the odd day though. Also doing a couple of clinic days in June as the girl has a few days off then.

So got no gardening done at all 

And didn`t make the hairdresser.....changed to Monday.......not sure about the pink streak though........I`m more a purple person  (and not a very good rebel)

I`m already plotting and planning for next years HHN......again depending on number 1 son.........can`t wait to get back in Sept/Oct. If my timings work and everything goes to plan then we should at least overlap a few days......hopefully. That would be a lot of fun


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:


> oh, it's thursday???
> 
> i lose track of time somedays...........
> 
> you're now one of the homies.
> once you post here, you are one of us!!
> 
> i'm sure others will chime in once they have had their coffee.
> 
> leaving next week for the darkside
> wow....
> 
> 
> have a great time!



WOOT, I'm one of you!!!! --> color me homie-fied!<--

Yup, the Darkside is my favorite! Just love it there. 

And I'd love to lose track of a few days....but only 'till next week!!


----------



## thebigkahuna

Mikkimús;44976378 said:
			
		

> But in other news i dyed my hair pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i blame uni for keeping me stressed out
> 
> so now all im doing is trip planning




LOVE this color!!!!!


----------



## coastermom

Hello All !! 


 Just wanted to stop in and say HI !! 

Yes I am still alive and kicking ! Waiting for the school year to end we go to June 27th ~~  Working full time and busy all the time ! Hope everyone is well ! Cant wait till summer for some time to DIS !!


----------



## macraven

hi Cmom.........skool is almost over for youse........
we have been out a week now.




*just came back to tuck all the homies into bed.
*

_no one needs to yell for a glass of water tonight.
i'm not getting up for it._


----------



## thebigkahuna

Its finally FRIDAY!!  
Hope all the Homies have a great weekend & please be safe!!

I'm getting out of work early! I have an appt. with my couch for a nap    & then i'm making sweet & sour chicken for dinner.


----------



## macraven

what time is OUR dinner?


----------



## coastermom

HAPPY WEEKEND !! WHOOO 

3 day weekend !! Our Swim club opens for the summer season and I am going to enjoy it ! 

BTW LETS GO DEVILS !! We need to win tonight against those NY Rangers !! 

Off to get ready for a trip to the mall and then off to watch the game ! Enjoy the night everyone !


----------



## minniejack

Yinz guys have school to June 27!! Summer is almost over!  That's my 20th anniversary.... I don't know how that happened when I'm only 29


----------



## macraven

29, huh?

i thought you were 27.


----------



## schumigirl

minniejack said:


> Yinz guys have school to June 27!! Summer is almost over!  That's my 20th anniversary.... I don't know how that happened when I'm only 29



We`re married 20 year this year as well   Not till September though. My age changes too........I`ve been 35 for so long now I forget my real age 

Had a lovely day today. Beautiful sunshine so got lots done. We`re sat watching the Eurovision Song Contest.....it`s so funny watching all the politics between countries who don`t like each other so won`t vote for each other..........total junk but addictive 

Realised today we made a big mistake in our hotel booking. Have booked DS as a child (17 when I booked last year) ....oops......so will have to either call and change it to 3 adults or just wait till we get there and do it then. Bit of brain fade when booking it I think. It was only today when someone asked me what Universal hotels child ages are I remembered..........Doh!!!!!! 

But got our Universal Tickets through this week   Think that was the last thing we have to get for our trip........6 weeks away.......so excited!!!!

Hope everyone`s having a good weekend


----------



## macraven

carole, wait until you get there for the info on kyle.
trust me.


61 degrees here so i spent quite a bit of the day trying to destash rooms in the house.

ever try to throw out Star War stuff/toys, GI Joe stuff, and other items from the 90's?

out of 6 bins of that stuff, i was able to toss about 5 items.
it didn't even make a dent in the long run.

someone told me to sell them online 
i don't have the time.

one of these days i will go thru the items that belong to my parental units and organize them.
the P.U.'s live near me but i had to box up all their belongings and store it in my half basement.

i'm going nuts trying to walk around all those boxes .....
i have 4 shelving units of 5 racks each that are full of their items.

i've given away most of their clothes but have all the sentimental junk at my place........

today i threw away boxes of old cards they received over the years.
i tossed all of their 50th wedding anniversary cards.
they had over 100 of them......._i didn't know half the peeps that sent them_


i think i should just move and leave all of that stuff here.
i'll let someone else take care of it all.......


----------



## tink1957

Mac...my hats off to you, it's 91 degrees here and too hot to move, much less to do all the much needed decluttering at my house.  It's my only day off this week and all I'm doing is watching the Braves lose....time to get my tail in gear and start cleaning.

Carole, it would be so much fun if we could meet up with mac and all the gang for HHN....it sounds like a plan

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven

pink tink, aim for the weekend of columbus day next year...


i would be thrilled if more homies could be at UO at that time period!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> carole, pony tails are kewl.
> and hair maintenance is a snap w/ a tail.
> 
> be a rebel.
> get a pink streak put in your hair.
> 
> 
> go in october sometime and do hhn with me.
> i'll hold your hand and you will be safe.
> 
> just ask andy/robbie or jodie.....
> i watched over them in the houses and they came out alive.


 
she never even flinches when the ghouls pop out in front of herprobably distracted trying not to laugh at the screaming meemies around her.

pink or purple streaks sound cool, i went with 2 dark chocolate ones of the peek-a-boo sort last time, working my nerve up for something more drastic.

got to enjoy nice night watching pirates actually win a game, dinner at bettis' restuarant and quick casino visit on Friday.  Yesterday finished off jr's college laundry, haven't started on my own yet.  Saw MIB, just ok wait for the DVD.  Today had birthday picinic for youngest and the mr.  Plan on plopping rest of night, catching up on email and DVR.

enjoy the holiday weekend all


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> carole, wait until you get there for the info on kyle.
> trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> i've given away most of their clothes but have all the sentimental junk at my place........
> 
> today i threw away boxes of old cards they received over the years.
> i tossed all of their 50th wedding anniversary cards.
> they had over 100 of them......._i didn't know half the peeps that sent them_



I`ll wait then. I`ll blame my mistake on being Blonde 

I find it hard to throw away the sentimental stuff too. I recently had a massive clearout and got rid of a ton of stuff. But struggled with a lot. So I kept them.



tink1957 said:


> Mac...my hats off to you, it's 91 degrees here and too hot to move, much less to do all the much needed decluttering at my house.  It's my only day off this week and all I'm doing is watching the Braves lose....time to get my tail in gear and start cleaning.
> 
> Carole, it would be so much fun if we could meet up with mac and all the gang for HHN....it sounds like a plan
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



Wow....that`s hot......far too hot to do anything.......You need to just chill Vicki.......that`s an order  

Yes it would be fantastic to meet up with everyone. I miss HHN 



One of our ladies  went into labor in church yesterday ........she was a week overdue and boy was she yelling (ouch) Heard this morning she had a little boy and has called him Caleb.


Hot here today (for us) high 70`s but feels warmer for some reason. Going out to do some holiday clothes shopping today. I hate trying on clothes!

Having some lunch then off I go. DH is not coming. Says he has seen enough shops to last a lifetime. So I can take my time.

Have a good day all


----------



## macraven

you are a wise woman Carole for not taking dh shopping today.


*save those shopping events with him for when you are in Orlando.......*


----------



## minniejack

What you can barely see in the pic is where she stepped on a huge piece of wood Saturday night at a party and we spent the morning hours before graduation in the ER.  Checked out the Sunday paper late last night and also saw that she had won first place for her age group walking in the Ogden half marathon on Saturday morning!  
So pain and happiness and tears all in one 24 hr period.  Whoosh--it's been an eventful weekend and a great 12 years.  Now on to Wake Forest in three months.


----------



## keishashadow

MJ ur DD looks lovely, you must be so proud 

Happy Memorial Day


----------



## minniejack

just remembered to post pics of prom 2012 (glad the short one was dumped last week--couldn't she have done that earlier so she could've gone with someone a bit taller?...lol)


----------



## macraven

MJ, youse have beautiful children!

the grad pic is a WOW!

just beautiful.  awesome and beautiful.
_(hope i don't sound like steven tyler with that.)_

is that your front yard the pic of the 3 kids are in?
damn you have bright green grass.
i'm envious.





summer will go by quickly and daughter will be off to college.
exciting and scarey.

how far away from home will she be?


----------



## minniejack

thank you for the compliments...yepp grass is mine...ummm weeds are mine...lol

WFU is exactly 6 hrs away...2 others from her school also were admitted and are attending.  She is friends with the guy but doesn't know the other girl at all.  Wake picks your roommates for you, so she'll hopefully make some nice friends. 

In my new role as recruiter for a small business college, I called this girl in a town up the road about 45 minutes from here in Ohio and when I asked her what her plans would be she said she was attending Wake.  So, she and DD have already started texting to get acquainted. 

It's a gorgeous campus and small enough that you can walk everywhere in minutes--I don't think we are sending the car down with her for this year--maybe next.

I'm gonna miss her, so be prepared for tears around here!


----------



## macraven

MJ, do you know where Zanesvile is?


----------



## minniejack

yupp its about 60 minutes west of here

to get to wake, we will take I77 south about 25 minutes before Zanesville


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies *


----------



## keishashadow

MJ ur daughter looks like she's off the runway for beauty pagent.

Posted on link on another thread here of our unusual upgrade from studio to 1 BR unit @ BCV, thought i'd repost here since i'm not doing a TR.  One of the pics is us holding onto side of speedboat as we sailed away after snorkling between the Pitons in St Lucia then we sailed thru the arch that held the pirate skeletons in POC.

http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m164/keishashadow/BWV 1 BR May 2012 Upgrade/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## thebigkahuna

good morning homies!!!

It's tuesday already! Woo hoo!  
having Monday off sure was a treat & the beach was BEAUTIFUL! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all.....or good afternoon or good morning......depending where you all are 

MJ........Beautiful pictures. Yes you do have a lovely family. Those prom pics are gorgeous. 

I have a slightly different envy from Macraven.........I have Porch envy   I would love an all American home with a porch. Yes very envious indeed!!!!

Keisha, glad you had a lovely time. Those pics are lovely, rooms look great. 


Was working today again helping out my friend. But her Practice Manager is back tomorrow so back to the sunshine for me . Watch the weather change now!!! Did someone on here say working is overrated????? I agree.

I have broken my habit of a lifetime though. I never bring suitcases down till about the day before we fly........I don`t bother........usually! But got the urge yesterday to start putting things in the case for our trip. First time ever. We`re beyond excited this year again


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Evening all.....or good afternoon or good morning......depending where you all are
> 
> MJ........Beautiful pictures. Yes you do have a lovely family. Those prom pics are gorgeous.
> 
> I have a slightly different envy from Macraven.........I have Porch envy   I would love an all American home with a porch. Yes very envious indeed!!!!
> 
> Keisha, glad you had a lovely time. Those pics are lovely, rooms look great.
> 
> 
> Was working today again helping out my friend. But her Practice Manager is back tomorrow so back to the sunshine for me . Watch the weather change now!!! Did someone on here say working is overrated????? I agree.
> 
> I have broken my habit of a lifetime though. I never bring suitcases down till about the day before we fly........I don`t bother........usually! But got the urge yesterday to start putting things in the case for our trip. First time ever. We`re beyond excited this year again


*Know how you feel cause our trip is soon and really want to start packing but had get on the ball and start pinting out vouchers so that I didn't forget them at the last min and wouldn't you know it my printer was out of ink and so glad I get over excited cause if I didn't then I would have found out a little too late *


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - im impressed that u typically wait until the day prior to a trans-atlantaic trip to pack!  Porch envy - you may have coined a new phrase there.

I ate *another* piece of leftover birthday cake, called it dinner.


----------



## minniejack

keishashadow said:


> Carole - im impressed that u typically wait until the day prior to a trans-atlantaic trip to pack!  Porch envy - you may have coined a new phrase there.
> 
> I ate *another* piece of leftover birthday cake, called it dinner.



wait did I miss a birthday?!  Happy belated!!!


----------



## minniejack

ohhhh....I almost forgot!! I just wrote my job resignation.  I start in two weeks at the park that you saw in last year's prom pics and the fireplace in the pics above is in the lobby of the lodge. Oglebay Park.  Pays a little less than what I'm doing now, but my entire family will have full park privileges...golf, swimming, paddle boats, free tennis court time. And I won't have to work Saturdays!

So yahoo!!


----------



## macraven

*WOOT.....!
*

_so, if all us homies decide to make a trip to your part of the world, will we be considered family and get in the pool for free?_


----------



## Mikkimús

keishashadow said:


> MJ ur daughter looks like she's off the runway for beauty pagent.



Was thinking the same thing, she is gorgeous, must be good genes


Trying to book a flight from boston to orlando has been a pain in the ***, we have been trying to use cheapair(.)com but it has declined both my and my bf credit cards. Im starting to think that we are ment to be stuck in boston for 10 days


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> wait did I miss a birthday?! Happy belated!!!


 not mine, don't plan on acknowledging any more of them at this stage of the game, it was jr & DH back to back BDs and combo early memorial day fest.  The new job sounds amazing and such a beautiful place to work (that i've yet to visit), so cool good luck.

Going to be a long day here, have GD for 12 hours.  Up since 5 am, i need a nappie and a bottle, absolut would do nicely.

Mikkimús that's weird re the CC maybe something to do with foreign transaction fees?  Did u check out Southwest?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Awesome pics everyone!!!!


----------



## macraven

where's the highlights of your trippie Mr Mad?


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies hope everyone is doing well 
By the way post #5000 *


----------



## thebigkahuna

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies hope everyone is doing well
> By the way post #5000 *





WOO HOO! 5000!!! congrats!


----------



## thebigkahuna

good morning homies!! 
Hope everyone has a   kind of day! 
I'm working today & then going home to pack.

Terminator, Men in Black, Spiderman, Hulk, Popeye, T-Rex, Harry Potter, Thing 1 & Thing 2.....SEE YOU TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies hope everyone is doing well
> By the way post #5000 *



Wow......5000.....well done  



thebigkahuna said:


> good morning homies!!
> Hope everyone has a   kind of day!
> I'm working today & then going home to pack.
> 
> Terminator, Men in Black, Spiderman, Hulk, Popeye, T-Rex, Harry Potter, Thing 1 & Thing 2.....SEE YOU TOMORROW!!!!!



Have a great trip and come back and tell us what a fantastic time you had 


Raining again today. Got the Jubilee long weekend and some tropical storm called Beryl is supposed to make it a washout.......Hope not, lots of people have street parties and events planned.

Spent today doing laundry and catching up on 6 episodes of Little House on Tivo.......    Gone through a lot of hankies!!!!

Home made turkey burgers, spicy cous cous and roasted veg for dinner tonight


----------



## keishashadow

thebigkahuna said:


> good morning homies!!
> Hope everyone has a  kind of day!
> I'm working today & then going home to pack.
> 
> Terminator, Men in Black, Spiderman, Hulk, Popeye, T-Rex, Harry Potter, Thing 1 & Thing 2.....SEE YOU TOMORROW!!!!!


 
have a great trip!  reminds me i want to renew PAP today, my spidey senses tell me U is due for a price jump ala rumored disney next month.

stl - congrats!  5,000 is a nice round number

It garbage day here, I almost missed doing that chore the last two weeks


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies hope everyone is doing well
> By the way post #5000 *



*WOOT!!*

congratulations St Lawrence...   


you wear that # 5000 very well


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> good morning homies!!
> Hope everyone has a   kind of day!
> I'm working today & then going home to pack.
> 
> Terminator, Men in Black, Spiderman, Hulk, Popeye, T-Rex, Harry Potter, Thing 1 & Thing 2.....SEE YOU TOMORROW!!!!!



we all wanna go too with youse..........



_let's see how can we cram 54 homies in your hotel room_



have fun and take sunscreen


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> where's the highlights of your trippie Mr Mad?




I posted some a few pages back, silly.  I mean I have more pics if that is what you want.  But, we are now the proud owners of AP I will have you know!


----------



## Mad Hattered

I _think_ I remember us hanging out here quite a bit!


----------



## macraven

ap............woohoo
any issues with that process?


hope you hit the place for beer during happy hour


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> *WOOT!!*
> 
> congratulations St Lawrence...
> 
> 
> you wear that # 5000 very well


*Thanks Mac it only took 5 years *


----------



## ky07

Mad Hattered said:


> I _think_ I remember us hanging out here quite a bit!


*DW's favorite place when they have 2for1 on margaritas *


----------



## keishashadow

MH - AP!!! congrats on the upgrade.

My DH was so happy i renewed his.  Has been working doubles and 12 hour shifts since we got back from last trip, tells me he needs a break.  He had downtime at work and was on U website and noticed that ZZtop will be at Universal mid June, he's counting his pennies as we speak trying to swing a long weekend_i created a monster_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

We're BAAACCCCKKKK!!

Had an awesome trip ... 7 days at the Polynesian _(love love love club level)_ ... 4 days at Spooky Empire's Mayhem convention _(drank way way too much)_.  Looking forward to going back in about 4 1/2 months


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF


----------



## KingK12

donaldduck352 said:


> *House looks empty,for now.I call the Big leather chair in front of the widescreen!!*




I'll bring a blow up chair if we can share the widescreen!


----------



## macraven

welcome    

to our newest homie:


*KingK12*


 to our new king here.

be sure to come back and tell us how comfy that blow up chair was.

_be sure to take out any sharp objects from your back pockets before you sit it in._


----------



## macraven

i know i did the meet and greet with the King on page 231 but needed to have him homie-fied again.

it's not every day we get kings here.....


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies hope everyone is doing well
> By the way post #5000 *



*Congrats Lawrence!!
*


Mad Hattered said:


> I _think_ I remember us hanging out here quite a bit!



*Been known to get a "rita or two or three there!!
*


KingK12 said:


> I'll bring a blow up chair if we can share the widescreen!



*Pull up a chair,you bring the chips and dip and I'll supply the beer during the games!!!


Hellow everyone.I'm sitting here thinking of October and HHN....*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *
> 
> Hellow everyone.I'm sitting here thinking of October and HHN....*



you and me both!


----------



## Mikkimús

Hi King and welcome.

Can we please take an awwww moment, so my bf and i are going to the Darkside in septemer(just if anybody missed that fact ). So im like freaking out and planning and so on, the other day he said to me:" im really excited to be going to Florida and Universal but im even more excited to be going with you".
that boy knows how to melt my heart


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;45060847 said:
			
		

> Can we please take an awwww moment, so my bf and i are going to the Darkside in septemer(just if anybody missed that fact ). So im like freaking out and planning and so on, the other day he said to me:" im really excited to be going to Florida and Universal but im even more excited to be going with you".
> that boy knows how to melt my heart



Awwww that is lovely  Is he a keeper????



Well, daily moan time........it`s freezing here!!!!  Barely 50 degrees.....raining and just endless grey skies to look at!!!! No BBQ for us this weekend.

But on the good side.......38 days till Sunshine  

Sat watching Man V Food and salivating over the huge steaks and the ribs and the Pizzas and the burgers........Not good for the diet!!!! I am sipping water though.......yum 

I used the last of my Bath and Body Midnight Pomegranite body spray today . Body Butter is finished too.....so will be buying lots of replacements in July.

Hope everyones having a good weekend


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;45060847 said:
			
		

> Hi King and welcome.
> 
> Can we please take an awwww moment, so my bf and i are going to the Darkside in septemer(just if anybody missed that fact ). So im like freaking out and planning and so on, the other day he said to me:" im really excited to be going to Florida and Universal *but im even more excited to be going with you".*
> that boy knows how to melt my heart



i said a month back, he's a keeper.



_*if he ever fusses at you, remind him you are the best thing that ever happened to him......*_


how is the trip planning going?
made hotel decisions yet?


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Sat watching *Man V Food* and salivating over the huge steaks and the ribs and the Pizzas and the burgers........Not good for the diet!!!! I am sipping water though.......yum
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyones having a good weekend



i watch that show!!
it's a fun one to get hooked on.


hope you have a good weekend also!


----------



## Mikkimús

yes macraven you were and are right, he´s keeper 

the planning is going ok, will be at some dont remember the name hotel/hostel from the 6th of september to the 12th and then from the 12th till the 16th at HRH on the 16th we will be traveling to boston and spend one night there.

So there will be 4 whole days at the parks


----------



## macraven

*WOOooo  HOOOOOOOoooo*


----------



## keishashadow

HHN can't get here soon enough!

whispered sweet nothings, are they still around?been married so long we just sorta grunt at each other.

scary weather here yesterday all around us.  Not sure if same system went thru MJ's area or not.  tornados and microbursts did lots of damage in the same areas that caught it good the same time last year.  No loss of life thank goodness but it ripped off lots of roofs and deflated one one of those sports venues with a blown up bubble roof.  I was caught out in storm when running errands yesterday afternoon without an umbrella.  Ran to SUV thru puddles and didn't realize that one had bunch of mud in the buttom. I slid like a klutz and wound up tearing up my ankle pretty good.


----------



## macraven

i came back to tuck all youse homies in bed........


before i turn off the light, let me say, ouch for keisha.......

that must hurt!


----------



## Melanie230

Just sad.  Just contacted Loews to cancel our trip we had scheduled in 6 weeks.  My husband still isn't feeling well enough to go and I don't want to risk losing our free trip.  I wanted to give the hotel enough time to cancel.  Crossing fingers they let me cancel and let me rebook for a later date.


----------



## macraven

it is always very sad to have to cancel a trip.

and it is a worry to have a spouse be ill.





hope he feels better soon and that your trip can be rebooked.


----------



## Melanie230

Loews was AWESOME...they emailed me back very quickly and were so accomodating.  I couldn't be more thrilled with their customer service.  We are hoping to go Sept 29 and we are going to add a Disney trip afterwards if we can swing it.   again.


----------



## macraven

that is very nice they are rescheduling!
i started to think that since this trip was won in a contest, they would work with you to change the dates.



if you are there for a week, i'll see youse at the motherland..........

end of sept/early october are ideal time periods to be there.

the parks do close early but you don't have the crowds.....


----------



## minniejack

no storms around here...lot's of rain on Friday though.  
Hope your ankle feels better quickly.
Spent yesterday in Med Express...DD still had wood in her foot!!!
Definitely sending a letter to that #*%$ butcher at the ER.  We've always had bad experiences at that hospital, but it was 10 minutes closer....
Mel was this the free trip from last year's how low can you go contest?
And thank heavens that DS doesn't graduate for another 2 yrs.  All of these grad parties are killing me!


----------



## macraven

did they get the wood out this time?

how is she feeling now?


----------



## minniejack

I saved the wood.  I'll post pics later tonight of what they took out...
Yuppp...and she had come home 12 hrs earlier and was arguing about going to Myrtle beach for SR. week.  Apparently teens don't think about their foot falling off from infection and other thoughts that go through parents' minds.


----------



## Melanie230

macraven said:


> that is very nice they are rescheduling!
> i started to think that since this trip was won in a contest, they would work with you to change the dates.
> 
> 
> 
> if you are there for a week, i'll see youse at the motherland..........
> 
> end of sept/early october are ideal time periods to be there.
> 
> the parks do close early but you don't have the crowds.....



Yes...we will go to US/IOA Sept. 29-Oct 2.  Our annual pass expires on October 2.  Our first day of use last year was October 3.  Our kids go on their 3 week break Sept. 28...talk about LUCK!  We will head over to Disney on the evening of October 2 and stay for a week. 

The early park hours are why I wanted to go in the summer.  I miss going on the rides at night.  Looks like there is really no way around it.


----------



## Melanie230

minniejack said:


> Mel was this the free trip from last year's how low can you go contest?
> And thank heavens that DS doesn't graduate for another 2 yrs.  All of these grad parties are killing me!



Yes..this is the trip we won.  I am just so sad we aren't going in the summer.  We have been once in July and LOVED it.  I really didn't want to go in the fall because of the early closing hours.  ARGH!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Mac, guess who will be spending 3 days in Gurnee, IL this weekend at Six Flags Great America?   We are staying at the LaQuinta Inn at the entrance to SFGA.  I can't wait to ride the new X-Flight coaster!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Mac, guess who will be spending 3 days in Gurnee, IL this weekend at Six Flags Great America?   We are staying at the LaQuinta Inn at the entrance to SFGA.  I can't wait to ride the new X-Flight coaster!



i'll be your welcoming committee.

*we gots to meet up.........!
*










_you won't be bringing any bbq food stuff with youse, will you........?_


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> i'll be your welcoming committee.
> 
> *we gots to meet up.........!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _you won't be bringing any bbq food stuff with youse, will you........?_



Nope, no cooking for me!  I get some time off from having to do that while I'm there! I will PM you my cellphone number later and we can try to find time to meet up for a drink or four.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Nope, no cooking for me!  I get some time off from having to do that while I'm there! I will PM you my cellphone number later and we can try to find time to meet up for a drink or four.



food is highly overrated.
drinking is better.


----------



## keishashadow

minniejack said:


> I saved the wood. I'll post pics later tonight of what they took out...
> Yuppp...and she had come home 12 hrs earlier and was arguing about going to Myrtle beach for SR. week. Apparently teens don't think about their foot falling off from infection and other thoughts that go through parents' minds.


 
Good thing you caught it!  my youngest got a splinter in his heel one evening after dinner when he was 8.  DH had just power washed the deck and was going to stain in a few days.  We had non refundable trip planned to the old Geauga Lake park the next day.  Thought I dug it all out, had him take a long bath to soak it and put betadine on it.  Settled in to watch a movie.  When it was over I thought it'd be a good idea for him to soak it again.  Was so shocked to see angry looking red lines up past his ankle in just a few hours.Took him to ER and he had blood poisioning but were able to treat it easily but he had to stay off it for a few days or it'd spread.  They said  it's very common with treated wood splinters.We drug him thru the park in a wagon, initally embarassed but by end of the day was digging it.

so there's a six flaggs meet?


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> so there's a six flaggs meet?



yea, hop on a plane, or start driving mid week and join up.


_i hear there is going to be free beer................._


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> so there's a six flaggs meet?



Hey now!  Just because I screw up my plans every October and miss everyone is no need laugh!


----------



## keishashadow

did i mention that: 

beer was cheaper than bottled water in the caribbean

&

Caribe beer packs a whallop, has 5% volume; no wonder everybody is so laid back in the islands.


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> did i mention that:
> 
> beer was cheaper than bottled water in the caribbean
> 
> &
> 
> Caribe beer packs a whallop, has 5% volume; no wonder everybody is so laid back in the islands.



And since beer has water in it you were killing two birds with one stone! 

This is why we're going to SFGA this weekend....X-Flight


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> did i mention that:
> 
> beer was cheaper than bottled water in the caribbean
> 
> &
> 
> Caribe beer packs a whallop, has 5% volume; no wonder everybody is so laid back in the islands.



it's only an 11 minute car ride from my house to GA...........
$3.88 for a gallon of gas.  (and i'll have gas left over)

cheaper for me to hit six flags than what it would cost me to go to the caribbean for a beer.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> And since beer has water in it you were killing two birds with one stone!
> 
> This is why we're going to SFGA this weekend....X-Flight



Xflight .........you'll love it.

constant commercials here about that ride.....


----------



## keishashadow

MH  that is one bad asp coaster!!!  Have you considered wearing a helmet cam, we need to see a ride thru.  I've never been to a six flags park, none nearby.  Told there's one near NYC (jersey?) that people work into trips.


----------



## macraven




----------



## thebigkahuna

good morning & happy Tuesday!! 

It's my last day of vacation, and we are home. sad that it's over already! 
Universal was GREAT! I will have some pics up soon   (posting pics here is ok, right? after all youse is mah homies!!)

i'm ready to go back already!


----------



## keishashadow

thebigkahuna said:


> good morning & happy Tuesday!!
> 
> It's my last day of vacation, and we are home. sad that it's over already!
> Universal was GREAT! I will have some pics up soon  (*posting pics here is ok, right? *after all youse is mah homies!!)
> 
> i'm ready to go back already!


 
oh yeahnothing like a little Universal fix


----------



## Mad Hattered

thebigkahuna said:


> (posting pics here is ok, right? after all youse is mah homies!!)



Of course it is.....follow my lead from early May! 































SIGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> MH  that is one bad asp coaster!!!  Have you considered wearing a helmet cam, we need to see a ride thru.



Ask and you shall receive! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCXVClAaX5w


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Need some advice.  As most of you know, hubby is a bit overweight and he really wants to lose the weight.  Part of the problem is he doesn't eat breakfast and often doesn't get to eat lunch because of his job - by the time he comes home mid-afternoon he's starved (and of course over eats). I'm looking for a meal replacement/protein shake that he can drink before he goes to court that will keep him from being so hungry when he does get home ... and something he can possibly have for a snack in the evening so he's not eating the wrong types of foods to satisfy his hunger.   He tried a sample of some shake his friend was selling and it smelled awful and he said it tasted kind of yucky.  Are there good tasting/smelling shakes out there??


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Ask and you shall receive!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCXVClAaX5w



the dude in the seat near the center never shut up did he........

near the end looks like he did a scream but other than that, looks like he yaked the entire time..


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> good morning & happy Tuesday!!
> 
> It's my last day of vacation, and we are home. sad that it's over already!
> Universal was GREAT! I will have some pics up soon   (posting pics here is ok, right? after all youse is mah homies!!)
> 
> i'm ready to go back already!



it's always sad to end a vacation..........


start planning for your next one and you'll be 


of course we want to see your pictures.
you'll have to hurry up or Mr Mad will get more of his in before you do...


you've been homie-fied.
this is your home too...........so jump in


post anything you want!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Need some advice.  As most of you know, hubby is a bit overweight and he really wants to lose the weight.  Part of the problem is he doesn't eat breakfast and often doesn't get to eat lunch because of his job - by the time he comes home mid-afternoon he's starved (and of course over eats). I'm looking for a meal replacement/protein shake that he can drink before he goes to court that will keep him from being so hungry when he does get home ... and something he can possibly have for a snack in the evening so he's not eating the wrong types of foods to satisfy his hunger.   He tried a sample of some shake his friend was selling and it smelled awful and he said it tasted kind of yucky.  Are there good tasting/smelling shakes out there??



welcome to my world........
i used to have no appetite in the morning, didn't get hungry until about 2ish each day.
then i would start to shove food in my mouth.....


i have not found any shake that smelled good or was tasty.

would he try small packs of trail mix or granola bars to snack on before trial periods in the day?

could you have appetizers or finger food he could eat when he gets home from work?
you could figure out the nutrition and calories of that type of 'snack' he can have when he walks in the door.
that might help curb the appetite before you have dinner together.

just a thought.

hey, unsalted popcorn is good to take the edge off during the day.

some say ice water will take the edge off of one's appetite.


----------



## macraven

homie Mr Mad........

you always have great pictures.
all of them are kewl.

love the Jaw pic!


----------



## schumigirl

thebigkahuna said:


> good morning & happy Tuesday!!
> 
> It's my last day of vacation, and we are home. sad that it's over already!
> Universal was GREAT! I will have some pics up soon   (posting pics here is ok, right? after all youse is mah homies!!)
> 
> i'm ready to go back already!



Looking forward to your pics  Glad you had such a good time. I know what you mean....I`m ready to go back before I even leave!!!!



Mad Hattered said:


> Ask and you shall receive!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCXVClAaX5w



WOW........I would LOVE to go on that, it looks amazing!!!

Pictures are amazing......love the RRR one!!! Stunning. You do take good pics.


Had a quiet few days watching all the Diamond Jubilee Celebrations on TV. Loved every minute of it.

Got some gardening done today and a bit of housework. Had a look to see what we need for our trip.....which is in 5 WEEKS   
Got a few things to get yet but nearly sorted.

Just a little bit excited


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Ask and you shall receive!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCXVClAaX5w


 
talk about instant gratification fan of the mist effect on coasters.  Do you know how fast it goes?

1st pic ive seen of the minions new house, what did u think of it?  

I have nothing to offer on diet shakes, im on the seefood diet.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I have nothing to offer on diet shakes, im on the seefood diet.



LOL......that`s my kind of diet too.

I`m sat sipping iced water at the moment trying to convince myself I`m not hungry........it kinda works.......DH is sat with a Bud!!!!  But I keep thinking about all the gorgeous food I`ll be eating soon and how it`ll all be worth it.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> you'll have to hurry up or Mr Mad will get more of his in before you do...



HUH? 
















OOPS!!!!  My bad....


----------



## thebigkahuna

UGH! I have to upload pics somewhere before I can post them? Sheesh.


----------



## thebigkahuna

can I have one of these? by kahunacat, on Flickr


----------



## thebigkahuna

Portofino Harbour June 2012 by kahunacat, on Flickr


----------



## thebigkahuna

Hogsmead, June 2012 by kahunacat, on Flickr


----------



## thebigkahuna

Castle! No, not *that* castle by kahunacat, on Flickr


----------



## macraven

great pictures....
thanx!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> HUH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS!!!!  My bad....





hey, do i win a prize if i guess where this is?


----------



## donaldduck352

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Need some advice.  As most of you know, hubby is a bit overweight and he really wants to lose the weight.  Part of the problem is he doesn't eat breakfast and often doesn't get to eat lunch because of his job - by the time he comes home mid-afternoon he's starved (and of course over eats). I'm looking for a meal replacement/protein shake that he can drink before he goes to court that will keep him from being so hungry when he does get home ... and something he can possibly have for a snack in the evening so he's not eating the wrong types of foods to satisfy his hunger.   He tried a sample of some shake his friend was selling and it smelled awful and he said it tasted kind of yucky.  Are there good tasting/smelling shakes out there??



*I've been on a mission myself to drop pounds.Have found SlimSoFast shakes not that bad.It feels my need along with alot of water>when I say alot of water>about almost a gallon a day.But I do work in the heat and sweat it all out.The only meal I realy eat is dinner and the plate is filled twice.Someone told me not to eat after 7PM.Guess what,I dropped two pants size doing this.Another tip I'm trying now is to eat two tlbs of peanutbutter before bed.They said the protien helps eat fat while your asleep.

As far as snack hungry during the day, mini pretzals in moderation.hth


BTW,my biggest problem is I LOVE BEER!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

grrreat pics!  Speaking of food, today i played short order cook and made 5 different breakfasts for the troops ranging from 6 am to 2 pm.  Noticed something 'hidden' on the last plate...see below.  Couldn't have done it if i tried, I think it's a sign from the big cheese.


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> grrreat pics!  Speaking of food, today i played short order cook and made 5 different breakfasts for the troops ranging from 6 am to 2 pm.  Noticed something 'hidden' on the last plate...see below.  Couldn't have done it if i tried, I think it's a sign from the big cheese.



You should have sold it on Ebay!!!


----------



## cbsnyber1

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Need some advice.  As most of you know, hubby is a bit overweight and he really wants to lose the weight.  Part of the problem is he doesn't eat breakfast and often doesn't get to eat lunch because of his job - by the time he comes home mid-afternoon he's starved (and of course over eats). I'm looking for a meal replacement/protein shake that he can drink before he goes to court that will keep him from being so hungry when he does get home ... and something he can possibly have for a snack in the evening so he's not eating the wrong types of foods to satisfy his hunger.   He tried a sample of some shake his friend was selling and it smelled awful and he said it tasted kind of yucky.  Are there good tasting/smelling shakes out there??



Has he tried the Adkins shakes (available at Wal Mart)? My wife slugs those down (diabetic condition - they are very low carb) and swears they are pretty tasty.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

cbsnyber1 said:


> Has he tried the Adkins shakes (available at Wal Mart)? My wife slugs those down (diabetic condition - they are very low carb) and swears they are pretty tasty.



Unfortunately we can't get those here in Canada


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Unfortunately we can't get those here in Canada



isn't there an amazon canada?
there's an amazon UK.

i thought the regular amazon shipped to canada if you go thru them.

you could have someone buy the shakes from walmart and mail them to you.
that might work.

but only is Lee would like them and drink them.......


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *I've been on a mission myself to drop pounds.Have found SlimSoFast shakes not that bad.It feels my need along with alot of water>when I say alot of water>about almost a gallon a day.But I do work in the heat and sweat it all out.The only meal I realy eat is dinner and the plate is filled twice.Someone told me not to eat after 7PM.Guess what,I dropped two pants size doing this.Another tip I'm trying now is to eat two tlbs of peanutbutter before bed.They said the protien helps eat fat while your asleep.
> 
> As far as snack hungry during the day, mini pretzals in moderation.hth
> 
> 
> BTW,my biggest problem is I LOVE BEER!!!*



congrats!
losing weight is a tuff thing to do.
_i have found that out....._



Mad Hattered said:


> You should have sold it on Ebay!!!



you are so right.
why didn't i think of that...



wanna lay odds that keisha ate that egg...


----------



## minniejack

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Need some advice.  As most of you know, hubby is a bit overweight and he really wants to lose the weight.  Part of the problem is he doesn't eat breakfast and often doesn't get to eat lunch because of his job - by the time he comes home mid-afternoon he's starved (and of course over eats). I'm looking for a meal replacement/protein shake that he can drink before he goes to court that will keep him from being so hungry when he does get home ... and something he can possibly have for a snack in the evening so he's not eating the wrong types of foods to satisfy his hunger.   He tried a sample of some shake his friend was selling and it smelled awful and he said it tasted kind of yucky.  Are there good tasting/smelling shakes out there??



I swear by chlorella and spirulina (I take the tablets--can't hack the powder form). That's about all I eat in the morning along with some juice to wash them down.  Anyways...they are algae--both of them together you can get your full vitamins and minerals and they both pack a mighty mean punch in the protein category.  With the chlorella start with just 2  a day then work your way up because it's a natural detoxifier and too much in the beginning can cause major Big D.

I used to send the tablets to school with kiddos during cross country season--really helped with energy levels and hunger pangs.

DH added both to his diet and that's the only thing he changed and got off 3 prescription meds.   

 Instead of protein shakes in the pm, has he tried good ol' fashioned tea--oolong, rooibos, black, green...just sipping something takes your mind off of eating.

About 6 months ago, DH added situps and pushups to the nightly prebed routine.  Now, he comes home from his monthly work BMI bragging about his 20.3 BMI   Yupp men have it easy in the get in shape category.


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:


> great pictures....
> thanx!



my pleasure!! (wish I was still there...)


----------



## minniejack

yes MH...I did a lot of research on both before we started taking...lol


okay...here's the big question for you all...you know I got the job that starts in a week and half at the park in HR.  Safe...not much pay...nice perks.

OR Selling life insurance with guaranteed 17 wks at a decent pay with all the risks associated with selling once the training is complete--100% commission...In college--a lifetime ago--that's what I wanted to do.  You know I still sell MK on the side, so I do know how to sell and used to hearing the word no...

What do you think? Remember, this is to pay for DD's college.


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> yes MH...I did a lot of research on both before we started taking...lol
> 
> 
> okay...here's the big question for you all...you know I got the job that starts in a week and half at the park in HR.  Safe...not much pay...nice perks.
> 
> OR Selling life insurance with guaranteed 17 wks at a decent pay with all the risks associated with selling once the training is complete--100% commission...In college--a lifetime ago--that's what I wanted to do.  You know I still sell MK on the side, so I do know how to sell and used to hearing the word no...
> 
> What do you think? Remember, this is to pay for DD's college.



stick with the park job.
it's steady and has a regular pay check.

selling, during the way the economy is now, peeps either can't afford it or will drop it when times get tough.
we dropped our life insurance and i know others have done the same.


----------



## keishashadow

mj can you do both, as in sell insurance part-time?  I'm sure you're aware after you exhaust family and friends cold calling can be a bear, especially with big ticket purchases.

hmmph, should've kept eggy mickey instead of letting kid eat it.  Might have made the news like the other crackpotsproudly showing off their sightings.

hump day


----------



## KingK12

thebigkahuna said:


> Hogsmead, June 2012 by kahunacat, on Flickr



Yummy Butter Beer! Give me a bucket of bacon and I'll be in hog heaven!


----------



## macraven

you must have esp.

i just made bacon........


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> you must have esp.
> 
> i just made bacon........




Does your husband know?


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> you must have esp.
> 
> i just made bacon........


 


Mad Hattered said:


> Does your husband know?






no mickey egg for me.  i was lucky i didn't get my hand stabbed with a fork trying to get that picture, once you put a plate down of food in this house it's a no man's land.


----------



## macraven

it's morning time.

drink some coffee homies.




it is wake up time!


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:


> it's morning time.
> 
> drink some coffee homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is wake up time!





I'm up !! Good morning Homies!!!!


----------



## macraven

i think some of the homies here had the wrong drink this morning........

coffee comes in a bag or a can.
it does not come in bottles.....





i wanted to count noses today and only our King Kahuna showed up.

i counted his nose twice.
_i was padding the numbers for today.
_


i'll give you two chances to guess which homie got brownie points today.


----------



## keishashadow

$ short, am i a day late too?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

did I hear something about bacon???


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> $ short, am i a day late too?



it's 11:30 pm.
if youse an keep your peepers open for another 6.5 hours, you can start the coffee for us.


i have to get up at 5:50 in the morning.
i'll do roll call once i have my morning coffee.........



i see bonny has volunteered to bring the bacon in the morning.
good girl.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> did I hear something about bacon???



someone said you burned the bacon this morning.

you're on kitchen duty tomorrow.
i like mine cooked but soft.
no burnt bacon for me..



btw, how come something so tasty can be so bad for you?


----------



## macraven

*well*..............................















_btw, i made bacon this morning and did not save any for the homies._


----------



## keishashadow

bacon's good, canadian even better, but lox and bagels trumps it.


----------



## minniejack

speakin' of bacon...and I don't mean Kevin  I had the pre-cooked kind from Trader joe's the other day.  It seriously was good.  yummm  or was that Red Robin?


----------



## macraven

i went to red robin about a month ago.

that place is really loud......

and it has expensive burgers.


i wanted a burger with no cheese.
they still charged me the same price as if i had ordered a cheeseburger.


----------



## macraven

hey Mr Mad.........did you and Mrs. Mad make it across the street?


----------



## macraven

i hear an echo.................


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all

Yes.......it`s still raining here. We`ve had gales, thunder and lightning and just continual rain for what seems like weeks.......ready for some sun in July  

About bacon. Love it.....but the best bacon in the world......is Ayrshire Bacon.......we eat it by the pigload when we go home to visit mum 

Keisha.....is Lox what we call Smoked Salmon??? I think it is but I`m not sure.......I love that too with cream cheese and a croissant...yum. 

I`ll never be slim


----------



## keishashadow

carole -yes, smoked salmon with cream cheese, chopped red onion and...wait for it...capers!  Never heard of that type of bacon but it sounds good.

red robin's a few miles from my house.  *Teriyaki burgers*.  I have recipie somewhere for them.  RR does has a reward club with free burger on birthday and one free after you buy 10, but who's counting.

MJ i know wheeling downs is in your backyard but have you ever visited the mountaineer casino?  Was considering taking the clan out over-night this summer but reading some iffy reviews on tripadvisor.


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> lox and bagels trumps it.



*I probaly do not want to know.But what is lox??*


----------



## donaldduck352

schumigirl said:


> Keisha.....is Lox what we call Smoked Salmon??? I think it is but I`m not sure.......I love that too with cream cheese and a croissant...yum.
> I`ll never be slim



*I know,I will never be slim ever 'cuase I love BACON!!!*


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> red robin's a few miles from my house.  *Teriyaki burgers*.  I have recipie somewhere for them.  RR does has a reward club with free burger on birthday and one free after you buy 10, but who's counting.



i ate at Red Robin tonight.
it's not my favorite joint but Mr Mac wanted to eat there..........




donaldduck352 said:


> *I probaly do not want to know.But what is lox??*



i hate lox
just wanted to share. 



donaldduck352 said:


> *I know,I will never be slim ever 'cuase I love BACON!!!*




it's not the bacon, it's the beer .............

someone told me they love beer better than bacon.
oh, think it was Mr Mac that said that tonight when i told the waitress no bacon on my burger.
yea, he had 4 beers tonight there.


----------



## macraven

*RPH *is 10 years old this year.

i can remember a one night stay was $79.

and i also remember when it rose to $89
then $99
and upped to over $100.......

and the entertainment book rate for it.....


----------



## minniejack

sigh...I wish my children would crawl back under their rocks...and school's only been out for 2 wks.


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:


> *RPH *is 10 years old this year.
> 
> i can remember a one night stay was $79.
> 
> and i also remember when it rose to $89
> then $99
> and upped to over $100.......
> 
> and the entertainment book rate for it.....




and $125, and then $150......and $180!!! 
SHEESH!!!

good morning Homies! Happy Sunday!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well, we've narrowed down the week we're looking at heading back to Orlando in October - now we just have to determine an actual date - which will most likely depend on flights


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies
DW woke me up this morning to take her to work and all she could go on about was we only have 6 days til we go to Universal and told her what if it was raining when we get down there and she said she didn't care cause she will be there rain or shine  ​*


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *I probaly do not want to know.But what is lox??*


jewish salmoncured and cold smoked, yum melts in mouth like butter

happy bd to royal pacific, she wears it well!

st l - finally - ur trip is right around the corner

the body count is piling up for October & HHN


----------



## schumigirl

One month to go   

I never heard of Red Robin.......but like the sound of A Terayaki Burger  sounds lush!!!

We don`t plan our trip at all.....but we love reading all the menu`s we can get........if you`re not hungry before you start reading them........

Tonight, menu`s we have studied include Sushi Bar at RPR.....Kobe.....NBA...
Margaritaville and Joe`s Crab Shack  

Had a friend quiz me today why we never see BMG when we`re in Orlando. And I don`t know why.......it just doesn`t really appeal to us at all. She loved it.

Got a few more bits in one of the suitcases today


----------



## marciemi

Read the nutrition facts on Red Robin and you'll never go there again (although it's my favorite restaurant!).  One normal burger has 2.5 days worth of sodium.  And there are very few things on the menu under 1000 calories.  Yeah.  

Spent the weekend in Indy and bought a new house!    No luck on selling this one yet, but we need to move before August to get the relo to pay for it.  Looking at mid-July for the closing and moving soon afterwards.  Pics if anyone wants to see:

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y290/marciemi/2623 Liatris/New House/

And a pic of me & DH with our most "recentest" graduate!  Supposed to graduate next year (2013) but graduated a year early and is off to MIT in just two months!






And the senior ball pic (they broke up the next day after nearly 2.5 years together!):






Did I ever even share any of my Disneyland pics?  Do you guys even remember me?


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> hey Mr Mad.........did you and Mrs. Mad make it across the street?




Why yes....yes we did!   It was a pleasure to finally meet up with you! And thank you again for all the goodies, we took some to the theater today when we saw Prometheus. 

We made it back safely across the street and enjoyed a few more beers in the hotel before calling it a night.  We got up bright and early....well...early the next day and were in line at the gates of SF at 9:20 am.  We were surprised just how many people were already there but we made it in and were 5th in line to pick up our Flash Pass.  That was the longest freakin line we stood in all day!!  Sheesh.  They let us in the park 20 minutes early and we stood in that line and got processed out at 10:31.

Not to worry though.  We programmed Raging Bull in and were able to bypass the 1 hour line and walk right up to the ride station.  We were off by 10:45 and walked directly to Superman where we bypassed the 45 minute line.  5 minutes later we were off to jump directly on V2 with a 5 minute wait.  That Q-bot is a lifesaver and sooooo worth the price.  We will never visit that particular park without one.

We rode ALL the rides on the system at least twice sometimes three to four times and were getting a little bored by the end of the night.  We ended up leaving about an hour and a half before park closing, went to freshen up and walked over to Joe's Crab Shack for dinner.

The weather was HOT but then we are used to that.  I would much rather have it like that than being overcast and cool on any visit there.  It made the water rides a welcome relief! 

Once again.....thanks for meeting up with us, Mac and for all the welcoming goodies!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

We rode the new X Flight three times during our trip.  It wasn't available on the Flash Pass  level we bought but waited it out on Friday and Saturday.  By the time we got our FP is was already over an hour wait so we waited.  Later in the afternoon it dropped to 45...which really took 30 minutes so that wasn't so bad.  It's an awesome ride!!  We liked the left side better just so you know. 











No trip would be complete without being reminded in some way......






SIGH


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> sigh...I wish my children would crawl back under their rocks...and school's only been out for 2 wks.




i can always tell when skool is out for the summer.  
mom gets a new gray hair.
put on alice coopers song and relax......

have a beer.
you'll nod off and won't care what the kidlettes are up to.




ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> DW woke me up this morning to take her to work and all she could go on about was we only have 6 days til we go to Universal and told her what if it was raining when we get down there and she said she didn't care cause she will be there rain or shine  ​*



i call it wake ups.
no one can sleep the night before you leave on a vacation for the darkside!

i am wishing the rain away for the time you are there.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> One month to go
> 
> I never heard of Red Robin.......but like the sound of A Terayaki Burger  sounds lush!!!
> 
> We don`t plan our trip at all.....but we love reading all the menu`s we can get........if you`re not hungry before you start reading them........
> 
> Tonight, menu`s we have studied include Sushi Bar at RPR.....Kobe.....NBA...
> Margaritaville and Joe`s Crab Shack
> 
> Had a friend quiz me today why we never see BMG when we`re in Orlando. And I don`t know why.......it just doesn`t really appeal to us at all. She loved it.
> 
> Got a few more bits in one of the suitcases today



i absolutely love NBA City!
i hope you enjoy it there at that place.

i have been to the orlando BMG twice.
it was fun but the second time around, it wasn't as thrilling.

they have a new set now which is different in parts from the older one.
the ending i saw on youtube.
i thought it was stupid.

i know i won't be returning to it this year as the new ending ...........meh....


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Read the nutrition facts on Red Robin and you'll never go there again (although it's my favorite restaurant!).  One normal burger has 2.5 days worth of sodium.  And there are very few things on the menu under 1000 calories.  Yeah.
> 
> Spent the weekend in Indy and bought a new house!    No luck on selling this one yet, but we need to move before August to get the relo to pay for it.  Looking at mid-July for the closing and moving soon afterwards.  Pics if anyone wants to see:
> 
> http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y290/marciemi/2623 Liatris/New House/
> 
> And a pic of me & DH with our most "recentest" graduate!  Supposed to graduate next year (2013) but graduated a year early and is off to MIT in just two months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the senior ball pic (they broke up the next day after nearly 2.5 years together!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ever even share any of my Disneyland pics?  Do you guys even remember me?



*congratulations to the newest graduate !!!
*
thanx for sharing all the pics.
no, you didn't come forth with the DL pics yet.

_i am still waiting........_

when i saw the first pic i thought the house looked smaller than the one in GB.
as the slide show progressed, it does look like a big house when you show the back view.

are you bringing the hot tub with youse?

is it a 4 bedroom like the last one?


hope you have good luck in selling your place up north.
things are going very slow all over in house sales.

maybe you could rent your other home out until you get a buyer.
do a month to month rental agreement.

that really suxs that they broke up after the senior prom.
is your oldest still going with the same girl?

i forget if we liked her or not.
refresh my memory.

and, we could never forget you marcie!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Why yes....yes we did!   It was a pleasure to finally meet up with you! And thank you again for all the goodies, we took some to the theater today when we saw Prometheus.
> 
> We made it back safely across the street and enjoyed a few more beers in the hotel before calling it a night.  We got up bright and early....well...early the next day and were in line at the gates of SF at 9:20 am.  We were surprised just how many people were already there but we made it in and were 5th in line to pick up our Flash Pass.  That was the longest freakin line we stood in all day!!  Sheesh.  They let us in the park 20 minutes early and we stood in that line and got processed out at 10:31.
> 
> Not to worry though.  We programmed Raging Bull in and were able to bypass the 1 hour line and walk right up to the ride station.  We were off by 10:45 and walked directly to Superman where we bypassed the 45 minute line.  5 minutes later we were off to jump directly on V2 with a 5 minute wait.  That Q-bot is a lifesaver and sooooo worth the price.  We will never visit that particular park without one.
> 
> We rode ALL the rides on the system at least twice sometimes three to four times and were getting a little bored by the end of the night.  We ended up leaving about an hour and a half before park closing, went to freshen up and walked over to Joe's Crab Shack for dinner.
> 
> The weather was HOT but then we are used to that.  I would much rather have it like that than being overcast and cool on any visit there.  It made the water rides a welcome relief!
> 
> Once again.....thanks for meeting up with us, Mac and for all the welcoming goodies!!



Mr Mad, you and Mrs Mad are a hoot.
i had a blast with both of youse.
it was great to spend time with both of youse!!


i kept thinking on saturday that you were probably sorry you didn't take those hot wings back to the room with you.........


oh, and for the readers here, i got Mr Mad some Jelly Belly stuff.
and some Parry Hotter stuff.......chocolate frogs that had the cards in them and Bertie Beans.
Jelly Belly is a short drive from my house in kenosha wi.


remember he is surprising the better half on her birthday with a few days onsite and doing Mr Pothead ville.


i was really hungry when i was driving to meet them at the pub.
so, i took one of the chocolate frogs out i had for them and ate it.

i did leave him the wrapper and card.............i mean, how can you not, at least, leave those things when it was supposed to be a gift.
i'm not that ignorant......

sorry homies.
he didn't take pics of the food we ate.
but it looks like we got some good shots of some rides in the park!
decent trade off.

your pics are brilliant.
colors are really awesome!

sounds like you had fun at six flags when you got the zbot and started on the rides.

pencil me in your calendar.
same place
same date for next year on your GA venture up here.


----------



## minniejack

Marcie--hard to believe your DS is graduating already!  
DD did the same w her BF, but has been moping around the house ever since.  Got last minute phone call from the youth leader that asked if I wanted to send her off to camp within the hour--ummm...she had to ask?  So she left for church camp yesterday and won't be home till Friday 

Keep the pics coming MH.  My mother just sent me a pic of one of those rides and said how scary it looked--I told her that she had never been to a park with us!  Get off and get back and ride till you drop is my motto.

And Red Robin has calories?? Naw.  Who counts?


----------



## keishashadow

Most restaurant food isn't good for you, that's why it tastes so good.  I cut the amount of teriyaki way back in my version and it still's delish.

carole we've never done BMG either, just too much other stuff going on during our too short visits same with Cirque at WDW.

marci - nice to see you, glad things are going well in your 'new' neck of the woods.  Congrats to your DS!  

MH - talk about a cool getaway  not to mention that bruce retired north

mac - mini meet with MH *and* living near candy place?!? as my kids would say "i'm so jelly"


----------



## thebigkahuna

good morning Homies!! (it's still morning, right? no? oh poop.)

there just isnt enough coffee for me this morning. 

It was all I could do today to make it into work, I just wanted to crawl back under the covers! Why do workdays go so slow & vacation days seem like they were a million years ago??
(you know what this means? time to plan another trip!! )

Ok, back to work, thats all the fun I can have for right now. Check in on you Homies later!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey........we have sunshine 

Bought some clothes for our trip yesterday.....cut the labels off and washed them individually. Brought one pair of shorts out the washer and noticed the security tag was still on......don`t know how I missed it before.........so had to go back to town and get it removed.......I was half expecting the alarm to go off as I went in the store but it didn`t.

So got another couple of tops while I was in  well they had a sale on 

Keisha.....glad I`m not the only one with BMG and Cirque, yep too many other things going on.

Marci......love the house it`s gorgeous 

Mr MH......super pics as usual 

Macraven......Jelly Belly???? Close by you    I adore their stuff. I don`t eat many sweets (candy) at all.....but jelly beans along with white chocolate are a real weakness of mine!!! Quite envious now 

MJ.......no calories don`t count if you don`t count them 

BigK........Hi.........Hope your day goes quick......our time seems to be standing still at the moment.......but yep when it`s vacation time......it flies past!!!


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> good morning Homies!! (it's still morning, right? no? oh poop.)
> 
> there just isnt enough coffee for me this morning.
> 
> It was all I could do today to make it into work, I just wanted to crawl back under the covers! Why do workdays go so slow & vacation days seem like they were a million years ago??
> (you know what this means? time to plan another trip!! )
> 
> Ok, back to work, thats all the fun I can have for right now. Check in on you Homies later!!





i'm late for the party but i have a note from my maternal unit...........


feel asleep at 5:00 this morning and up at 8:30 due to a call from the home.

only had one cup of coffee and left the house.

i hear ya Mr Big K, i was dragging until now.
i'm on my second pot of coffee as i sit here ..........



Carole, i didn't know you loved jelly belly stuff.
i can get that stuff for youse.

but i can't guarantee if you want those Mr Pothead chocolate frogs, you'll only end up with the wrapper and card............just sayin


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MS
> 
> when i saw the first pic i thought the house looked smaller than the one in GB.
> as the slide show progressed, it does look like a big house when you show the back view.
> 
> are you bringing the hot tub with youse?
> 
> is it a 4 bedroom like the last one?
> 
> that really suxs that they broke up after the senior prom.
> is your oldest still going with the same girl?
> i forget if we liked her or not.
> refresh my memory.
> 
> and, we could never forget you marcie!
> [/FONT]



Glad to know I'm not forgotten!    Still don't know on the hot tub - would have to pay to move that ourselves, plus we've had a lot of problems with it lately, plus would have to get a concrete pad put in for it, etc. so it may be more trouble that it's worth.  House looks small but is about 25% larger than our current house, plus has a huge basement, which is rare to find in the Indy area.  (any kind of a basement, let alone a huge one).

Oldest son and his GF broke up well over a year and a half ago (okay, she dumped him!) after nearly 4 years together.  So all my guys are currently unattached, which may be for the better!  

Here's the link to all the Disneyland Pics, for anyone who wants to go through a lot.  They're in no particular order and include me and my son, and my relatives who live right near Anaheim that we stayed with.  We spent one night at the Super 8 on Katella which we were more than happy with.  I'll provide a couple pics in the next post for people who don't want to go through all of them!

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y290/marciemi/2012 Disneyland/


----------



## marciemi

Handful of Disneyland pics.  We did NOT have the best weather - at least two of the days looked like this:





Despite all the sun you see in the pics (which are pretty much all from 2 days since I didn't bother taking pics on the other days when it was pouring!).  We were still the first ones in the park, and even had time to get a pic of just Eric in front of the castle before the rest of the crowds came in!





The two of us, in our famous lime green DIS shirts:





Buzz Lightyear with the lights all turned on after we were stuck on it for a long time and eventually manually evacuated and walked through the ride out to the exit:





Super 8 pool - Eric was impressed that it was outdoors.  Only in the 50's or so while we were there but the hot tub was hot!





Our absolutely favorite meal (which we did at least 3 times) from the Bengal Barbeque - Banyan Beef Sticks (super spicy) and Bacon Wrapped Asparagus:


----------



## macraven

kewl pics marcie!


----------



## Mad Hattered

I checked out your link full of pics, Marcie.  Great job!   I can't wait to get back out there but I think it will be awhile since Cars Land is just opening this Friday.

I don't know if you want to see it or not (huge spoil) but here is a POV of the ride from both sides of the track.  Yeah.....I know this is the Darkside but I have to admit this ride looks pretty cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zve0m5Awmjc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucx2wVM2cWY


----------



## keishashadow

i have one of those lovely summer-time colds, thanks to typhoid-oldest DS who seems to bring *all* sorts of bugs into householdprobably because he's around so many people in course of a day.


marci you really have worked those shirts!  must use tide, they haven't faded.  Rain on a disney trip, oh no!  We had great time in Feb other than the long, weird set up for the CA show at night.  People were staking out spots 3 hours early, on a weekday  MH we could see the construction from the sky wheel on cars land then, but it mostly looked like a big hole in an artificial mt.  Thanks for the link have been curious how it turned out.


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:


> i hear ya Mr Big K, i was dragging until now.
> i'm on my second pot of coffee as i sit here ..........



Hey......I'm a girl!!!! so that's *Miss* Big K 

Good Morning Homies!!!! 

Marcie, love the pics from DisneyLand! I've never been out there but it's on my list!!

Keisha, Feel better!!! 

schumigirl, yay for sunshine!! 

and happy Hump Day!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

re cars' ride through link

It turned out to be a lovely attraction.  The sort of dark ride that U should incorporate to be more inclusive to guests imo.

Won't pose my Q on DL board at the risk of a beat downbut does it remind anybody else of a 'souped up' version of test track?


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> Hey......I'm a girl!!!! so that's *Miss* Big K
> 
> Good Morning Homies!!!!
> 
> Marcie, love the pics from DisneyLand! I've never been out there but it's on my list!!
> 
> Keisha, Feel better!!!
> 
> schumigirl, yay for sunshine!!
> 
> and happy Hump Day!!!!





oops.............so sorry. 

i get that a lot too.


well, on my coffee break from cleaning this dump that i live in........

had the furnace on last night and electric blanket on.
i'm a wuss.
i don't like being cold.


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:


> oops.............so sorry.
> 
> i get that a lot too.
> 
> 
> well, on my coffee break from cleaning this dump that i live in........
> 
> had the furnace on last night and electric blanket on.
> i'm a wuss.
> i don't like being cold.



No worries!!!  it's hard to tell thru this silly screen.....

It's cold there already? I'm glad we are still warm here....but thats most of the time i think...


----------



## macraven

it gets hot and it gets cold.

depends on which way the wind is blowing............



i'm near Lake Michigan and that water is cold.

right now it is 60 here.
expecting a high of 69, maybe.......


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> marci you really have worked those shirts!  must use tide, they haven't faded.  Rain on a disney trip, oh no!



Actually...when the DIS Shopkeeper went out of business, she was selling them for like $5 each and at some point it was "buy one get one for half price" so we definitely stocked up.  I think I still have several in the packaging to save for the future!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> it gets hot and it gets cold.
> 
> depends on which way the wind is blowing............
> 
> 
> 
> i'm near Lake Michigan and that water is cold.
> 
> right now it is 60 here.
> expecting a high of 69, maybe.......



We live right on the coast of the North Sea and it`s the same.......cold cold and then even colder.....I was born in the wrong country!!! We had a high of 58 today  It`s the middle of June!!!  

Sunshine gone again and our heating is on too.

Excitement for the day.........I bought a new iron. 

My old iron was 10 years old and very simple. This one is digital and bleeps at you a lot. Took me 5 minutes to work out how to fill it with water  I wouldn`t ask either 

I also broke my diet slightly today.....bought some Jelly Belly Beans  and I didn`t share  Sugar high tonight!!!

Working tomorrow to help my friend out........keeps me out of mischief


----------



## macraven

uh, what's an iron..............


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Actually...when the DIS Shopkeeper went out of business, she was selling them for like $5 each and at some point it was "buy one get one for half price" so we definitely stocked up. I think I still have several in the packaging to save for the future!


 
i've stockpiled park tickets but not park shirts but smart to stock up on your fav vacation shirts.

wrinkle release is my best buddy on laundry dayquick spray & a pat down or two & poof go the wrinkles


----------



## macraven

i found my motherland tickets this afternoon......

i have 3 ten day hopper passes, ne.
bought them some years back and last year used two tickets out of each pass.
then i added on days to them to make them 10 days each again.



and i found 3 of my motherland gift cards.
whew..........

my only expenses for the motherland portion of that resort stay was the room.
paid that off last month.

i'm so happy.
now that i found those items, i don't have to rebuy them........
(which is the reason i have 3 different sets of park hoppers to begin with)



the first stay on my vacation is all paid up.
got everything covered for any expenses while there.



now the darkside expenses........
probably will buy a couple of the new Universal gift cards as they are accepted at city walk, parks and hotels.......

paid 2 of the 10 days onsite hotel.

and finally found the cineplex coupon i can use this year to catch a movie.
yup, ticket still valid.


bought the dinner and a show pass back in 2001.......
used the meal portion saved the show ticket......

and i have my credit card ready to use when HHN goes on sale......




but while looking for these items, i rearranged all the other stuff i had in the drawers.
tomorrow i need to look at those places i tore up today and find what i threw back in there........


----------



## thebigkahuna

Go Mac!!! You have really got it together for your trip!

Good Thursday morning Homies! I'm at work (but not ready to work yet.....SHHHHHH!!!!) 

I'm looking forward to the weekend - I have a lot to be done in and around the house - and I think I'm going to spend some time looking up a day trip to Orlando.  Now that we have US/IOA annual passes, it just seems like the right thing to do!

Saw these & thought they were *really* neat, but I'm not ready for a mouse in my kitchen!  LOL  (I'm also not ready to spend $60 on 4 plates & 2 bowls.)

http://www.disneystore.com/gourmet-mickey-collection-gourmet-mickey-mouse-dinner-plate/mp/1307042/1012501/


----------



## macraven

you'd be surprised on the number of peeps that have motherland plate ensemble sets.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> i have one of those lovely summer-time colds, thanks to typhoid-oldest DS who seems to bring *all* sorts of bugs into householdprobably because he's around so many people in course of a day.


I picked up something during our trip to the motherland last month ... about 1/2 way through our trip I had a stuffy head and lost my voice for a few days - then had a bit of a cough ... went away about a week later.  It really wasn't a "cold" (or like any cold I've ever had)


----------



## schumigirl

The time is going so slow!!!!!!!!

Everything is organised for our trip, so nothing to do except wait........

Planning a quick 3 day visit to Scotland to see my mum next week, DS exams will be over so a bit of a treat for us all. She doesn`t know yet so it`ll be a nice surprise for her 

What`s everyone up to this weekend? 

It`s Fathers day here this weekend, I think it is in the States as well. Wonder why we have the same Fathers day but different Mothers day?

DH is working tomorrow so he`s coming home to a couple of gifts and a big steak. He`ll like that


----------



## macraven

hey homie carole.....

your trip is so near.
how in the world are you sleeping nights?

do you try to adjust to the time difference before you leave by changing your sleep schedule now?


i was going to say i have to run out and get cards for tomorrow but now remember i did buy them a couple of weeks back.

_in Mac 101 language, that means i'll be rebuying those cards this afternoon as i never know where i hide cards when i buy them way in advance....._


i can't get the color scheme box to work.
pretend this all is typed in green


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> hey homie carole.....
> 
> your trip is so near.
> how in the world are you sleeping nights?
> 
> do you try to adjust to the time difference before you leave by changing your sleep schedule now?
> 
> 
> [/I]





Getting to the time now when if I wake up very early I can`t get back over to sleep as my mind is already in Orlando  

But we don`t do anything before we arrive. We are kinda like zombies for the first day between tiredness and the heat. By the time we arrive at the hotel, be about 6.30pm this year as we`re on the later flight we will have been awake for 20ish hours. But we try and stay awake till about 10pm Orlando time and have a good sleep and get up around 7am. It`s so worth it though  

Can never sleep on the way ou as we`re like excited bunnies!!

It`s worse going the other way though 

HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all Dad`s out there 

Lazy day today, not doing much except some tumble drying and then ironing.


----------



## thebigkahuna

good morning Homies!

Mac, if your posts aren't green, I don't know its you! HAHA

happy fathers day to all the daddies. Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## macraven

am i the only one having trouble with the colors........?



oops....


it works now.


yea, homies don't know who i am if they don't see the green......



_happy daddy day to the men out there.
this includes daddies to the 4 legged babies too!_


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi homies
We are in Orlando having a great time and will start our visit to the darkside tomorrow *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi homies
> We are in Orlando having a great time and will start our visit to the darkside tomorrow *



_so good to hear from youse st lawrence!

i know both of you are going to have a lot of fun this week.
how are you going to sleep tonight when you are just hours away from going to the darkside..........?_


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _so good to hear from youse st lawrence!
> 
> i know both of you are going to have a lot of fun this week.
> how are you going to sleep tonight when you are just hours away from going to the darkside..........?_


*I was up at 5:30 am Mac 
Guess you can say I was a little excited but not feeling good cause I have some kinda stomach virus but not letting that stop me *


----------



## Bluer101

Hope everyone had a good weekend and fathers day. We had our sons 10th b day party Saturday and for fathers day we just chilled in the pool. 

This week we are starting to finalize last minute items for our trip. This weekend need to dig out the luggage. Already got the drinks and snacks. We can't wait, next Saturday (June 30) RPR bound early am looking forward to our king suite and 9 days.


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> *I was up at 5:30 am Mac
> Guess you can say I was a little excited but not feeling good cause I have some kinda stomach virus but not letting that stop me *



Hope you guys are having a good time. Don't let that bug stop you.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *I was up at 5:30 am Mac
> Guess you can say I was a little excited but not feeling good cause I have some kinda stomach virus but not letting that stop me *



_as you can see, i was NOT up at 5:30 this morning.......

not a problem with having a bug, plenty of RR in the parks.
hopefully, you won't be spending park time in them.

i know you both will have fun today.
i looked at the weather forecast and no rain is predicted.
well, as of now no rain predicted..._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend and fathers day. We had our sons 10th b day party Saturday and for fathers day we just chilled in the pool.
> 
> This week we are starting to finalize last minute items for our trip. This weekend need to dig out the luggage. Already got the drinks and snacks. We can't wait, next Saturday (June 30) RPR bound early am looking forward to our king suite and 9 days.



_thanks bluer!
we had a great fathers day.
pizza from dominoes.
any day i don't have to cook is a good day.

i saw that the ap rates for the hotels were extended for october now.
did you see any change in the ap for the days you will be in that KING SUITE 

you will really enjoy the suite.
for the past years, i have stayed in the king suite at tower 3, hope you get that one, the view is wonderful.

only 11 more wake ups before you go to the darkside!   _


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _thanks bluer!
> we had a great fathers day.
> pizza from dominoes.
> any day i don't have to cook is a good day.
> 
> i saw that the ap rates for the hotels were extended for october now.
> did you see any change in the ap for the days you will be in that KING SUITE
> 
> you will really enjoy the suite.
> for the past years, i have stayed in the king suite at tower 3, hope you get that one, the view is wonderful.
> 
> only 11 more wake ups before you go to the darkside!   _



The AP and FL rate are slightly more than the SMSM rate. So I think we did ok price wise. The suite was a free upgrade instead of the normal waterview upgrade. So that's even better, especially on a long trip. 

As for room, I told the manager tower 1 or 3 upper floors. We arrive early so this should not be a problem.


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi homies
> We are in Orlando having a great time and will start our visit to the darkside tomorrow *




Hope you have a great time and feel better 




Bluer101 said:


> This week we are starting to finalize last minute items for our trip. This weekend need to dig out the luggage. Already got the drinks and snacks. We can't wait, next Saturday (June 30) RPR bound early am looking forward to our king suite and 9 days.



Gosh it`s nearly here for you.......hope you have the best time  


My friend recommended I read this new book, said I would like it or I would really hate it  Turns out it`s a trilogy and the whole of the UK seems to be talking about it.......I`m always late to a party............. Fifty Shades of Grey??? 

Won`t be passing them on to my mother  They`re very different!!

So with reading that haven`t got much done at all......working again tomorrow to help a friend out then up to Scotland on Thursday  Haven`t seen my mum since Easter........I do miss her.

3 weeks tomorrow and we leave for overnighter at The Radisson at Manchester Airport  .......Getting unbelievably excited now


----------



## minniejack

Now I realize that this is my first day at my new job but I think you guys picked a good choice.  I'm just wishing to rewind the clock ten years--the school of dance that my daughter attended for years would've been 50% off because of being a park employee!  All the golf and tennis camps--all would've been half off! Ka-ching--that would've saved serious cash.  And I'm actually being trained--can you believe a company that trains their employees? lol


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hope you  have a great time KY!  Do us a favor and check to see if they demolished the building behind Monsters Cafe during your trip.


----------



## thebigkahuna

good morning Homies!!

hope everyone is having a good week - today is full of sneezes & allergies for me  YUK!

was thinking about doing a day at the motherland on our next trip to the darkside.....what's your favorite park over there & why?? (we would only do one day, and only one park.)


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> good morning Homies!!
> 
> hope everyone is having a good week - today is full of sneezes & allergies for me  YUK!
> 
> was thinking about doing a day at the motherland on our next trip to the darkside.....what's your favorite park over there & why?? (we would only do one day, and only one park.)



_my favorite park is the studios and then ioa.

at the motherland, it is mgm, and some rides at the mk.


sorry about the allergies.
i know some homies that take meds due their allergies.
maybe if you drink a beer you'll stop sneezing._


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Now I realize that this is my first day at my new job but I think you guys picked a good choice.  I'm just wishing to rewind the clock ten years--the school of dance that my daughter attended for years would've been 50% off because of being a park employee!  All the golf and tennis camps--all would've been half off! Ka-ching--that would've saved serious cash.  And I'm actually being trained--can you believe a company that trains their employees? lol



_you do realize you have about 50 homie cousins here that want some of the freebies you get with the job.
you did say before that your 'family' can get the discounts...

i'll take a pass on the dance classes though.

do you like this job better than the last one?
too soon to tell???_


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Hope you  have a great time KY!  Do us a favor and check to see if they demolished the building behind Monsters Cafe during your trip.



_you'll be there before i am so take a pic for us on that new development...
again, sorry for eating that frog i gave you._


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Now I realize that this is my first day at my new job but I think you guys picked a good choice.  I'm just wishing to rewind the clock ten years--the school of dance that my daughter attended for years would've been 50% off because of being a park employee!  All the golf and tennis camps--all would've been half off! Ka-ching--that would've saved serious cash.  And I'm actually being trained--can you believe a company that trains their employees? lol



_you do realize you have about 50 homie cousins here that want some of the freebies you get with the job.
you did say before that your 'family' can get the discounts...

i'll take a pass on the dance classes though.

do you like this job better than the last one?
too soon to tell???_


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies 

Hope everyone is having a great week, I know I am since I just booked a 4 night trip to the motherland for October with the free dining pin I got a few weeks ago  I didn't plan on going to WDW again but I couldn't pass up free food and the Food & Wine Festival.  I'm going with a friend from work so the cost is managable. 

I hope I can sneek in a visit to the darkside if I can talk my friend into it (she's never been so she doesn't know how awesome it is)


----------



## macraven

_hey, if i figured out your dates correctly, you'll be there when i am!!
now don't ditch me...

WOOT....._


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _hey, if i figured out your dates correctly, you'll be there when i am!!
> now don't ditch me...
> 
> WOOT....._



 now mac...I would never ditch you...we have to meet up.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> _you'll be there before i am so take a pic for us on that new development...
> again, sorry for eating that frog i gave you._



You silly girl!  YOU will be there before we are.  We don't get there until October 24th.   Don't worry about the frog....it's all good.  I would have done the same thing. 


As far as the parks go, I like IOA then Studios...but that is all subject to change.

At the other place our favorites in order are EPCOT, DHS, MK and then AK.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> now mac...I would never ditch you...we have to meet up.



_you know, i'm not the best with numbers.
they don't call me a blonde for nothin'
i thought i added your time period up to where you would be there when i am.


i see you have oct 12th in you siggie for the motherland.
i will be missing youse then.
i'll be home on the 12th....

i start my adventure on 9/24 and end on the 11th.


_


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> You silly girl!  YOU will be there before we are.  We don't get there until October 24th.   Don't worry about the frog....it's all good.  I would have done the same thing.
> 
> 
> As far as the parks go, I like IOA then Studios...but that is all subject to change.
> 
> At the other place our favorites in order are EPCOT, DHS, MK and then AK.



_i still call it MGM.
all my motherland pins have MGM on them.
i'm still pouting over the name change.
and i'm still pouting over dueling dragons' name change.........just sayin'


pencil me in your calendar for 2013.
we will both be there the same time then!

btw, if you get tempted to eat a frog, let me know and i'll send you some more before your trip._


----------



## minniejack

I still call it "Mickey Gotcher Money" too!


----------



## minniejack

Yupp to family discounts--actually brought home the camera today to get the family pics for their privilege passes--being in HR does have its advantages.

Learning how to give the orientation and Give 'em the Pickle Training customer service classes.

Three more weeks to Myrtle   After the last few months that the chitlins have given me grief over--I can't wait...

Only bad thing is that I never finished doing the "Brazilian Butt" videos--is there such a thing as the Brazilian Slump?


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _you know, i'm not the best with numbers.
> they don't call me a blonde for nothin'
> i thought i added your time period up to where you would be there when i am.
> 
> 
> i see you have oct 12th in you siggie for the motherland.
> i will be missing youse then.
> i'll be home on the 12th....
> 
> i start my adventure on 9/24 and end on the 11th.
> 
> 
> _


my dates are oct 4th thru oct 8th...your blonde moment was correct....


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> my dates are oct 4th thru oct 8th...your blonde moment was correct....



_i'm glad your math is better than my math......

but i'll be at the darkside on your dates.


you know you wanna come to the darkside now more than ever..........


pencil me in on your calendar._


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> _i'm glad your math is better than my math......
> 
> but i'll be at the darkside on your dates.
> 
> 
> you know you wanna come to the darkside now more than ever..........
> 
> 
> pencil me in on your calendar._



OK blondie....that's 0 for 2.  I think someone needs a drink!   We are definitely penciled in for next October with you without any doubt.  Dana has already made that loud and clear!   Of course with her stupid accounting schedule at work it may complicate things but we are going to work around that some way some how.

Oh, and speaking of Dana, she insisted we buy 10 more days of non-expiring park hopper tickets for that other place tonight on UT since the price was going up tomorrow.  That means we have 16 days that last forever at the other place and now own APs to Univeral.  It's like Christmas in June except it's 100 degrees during Christmas.


----------



## Mikkimús

Howdy, long time no see, ive been working(if i didnt mention it befor i got a job in a summer programs for teens). Also everything is set for the trip, all flights and hotels 

My friend who was traveling in Asia with her boyfriend told me that they did have the opportunity to visit the Universal park in Singapor, they didnt go because they didnt think there was enought time. Also she said that they want to go later to Universal, with me, so i can plan . Ofcourse i got super hyped up, so im starting to plan a trip in a few years tho  with my bf, and our friends to HHN.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> OK blondie....that's 0 for 2.  I think someone needs a drink!   We are definitely penciled in for next October with you without any doubt.  Dana has already made that loud and clear!   Of course with her stupid accounting schedule at work it may complicate things but we are going to work around that some way some how.
> 
> Oh, and speaking of Dana, she insisted we buy 10 more days of non-expiring park hopper tickets for that other place tonight on UT since the price was going up tomorrow.  That means we have 16 days that last forever at the other place and now own APs to Univeral.  It's like Christmas in June except it's 100 degrees during Christmas.



_i bought 3 sets of 10 days non expiring 2 years back.
last year i added days to the passes at the cheaper rate while in the motherland.

turns out to be a very smart move.


and, Dana is a smart cookie........


have Dana call in sick every day to work if they turn her time off down.
i do that with my job....._


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;45234238 said:
			
		

> Howdy, long time no see, ive been working(if i didnt mention it befor i got a job in a summer programs for teens). Also everything is set for the trip, all flights and hotels
> 
> My friend who was traveling in Asia with her boyfriend told me that they did have the opportunity to visit the Universal park in Singapor, they didnt go because they didnt think there was enought time. Also she said that they want to go later to Universal, with me, so i can plan . Ofcourse i got super hyped up, so im starting to plan a trip in a few years tho  with my bf, and our friends to HHN.



_skool is out for youse and it looks like you are almost doing skool now during the summer.
at least you are getting paid for this!

save your $$ so you can buy fun stuff at the motherland.

good to hear you got your flights finalized.



start saving now for HHN.
you'll have fun doing that event!_


----------



## thebigkahuna

Hullo Homies!!

happy hump day! 

Thanks for the feedback on which Disney parks are your favs. We have A/P's to Studios & IOA, so its a given that we will go there 

But Disney? I'm actually clueless.  I want to do MK for POC & HM, but was also thinking about DHS for TOT. SHEESH! that's a LOT of acronyms!! 

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday - we are almost to the weekend!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

hey everyone 

thot I'd pop in to say "HI"...before Mac packs up and moves again!! 

getting ready for our trip...did you all still want a TR outta me...even tho we're not heading to the parks (again) this year?  just checking...have to know how accurate to take notes or just lots of pix...or both? 

hope everyone is well....did I miss anything?   maybe some cliff notes??

well...off to do stuff....be bak l8r...


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> Hullo Homies!!
> 
> happy hump day!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on which Disney parks are your favs. We have A/P's to Studios & IOA, so its a given that we will go there
> 
> But Disney? I'm actually clueless.  I want to do MK for POC & HM, but was also thinking about DHS for TOT. SHEESH! that's a LOT of acronyms!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Wednesday - we are almost to the weekend!!!



_thanks for reminding we have more days this week til the weekend.


*WAIT........i just remembered i'm not working now.*
skool out for the summer.
nevermind.

i like mgm for the shops, tot, tsm, star tours since it changed to various endings, great movie ride for the clips not the ride necessarily where the CM yaks during the ride, beauty and the beast and PrimeTime 50's restaurant.

at MK i like the people mover, space mt, haunted mansion, pooh ride, shops, poc and cop, the train when my feet are tired, and buzz and laugh house.
it's laugh "something"_


----------



## macraven

_hi ya' homie brab!  

don't forget to take sunscreen!

enjoy your vacation and have loads of fun.



we're not moving yet.
i have to clean the basement before i get us a new joint to live at......._


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:


> _thanks for reminding we have more days this week til the weekend.
> 
> 
> *WAIT........i just remembered i'm not working now.*
> skool out for the summer.
> nevermind.
> 
> i like mgm for the shops, tot, tsm, star tours since it changed to various endings, great movie ride for the clips not the ride necessarily where the CM yaks during the ride, beauty and the beast and PrimeTime 50's restaurant.
> 
> at MK i like the people mover, space mt, haunted mansion, pooh ride, shops, poc and cop, the train when my feet are tired, and buzz and laugh house.
> it's laugh "something"_



Oh great, now I dont know where to go!!!  
I've never been on space mt. I love POC & HM.
And I really want to go back on TOT. I dont know what to do!!

maybe its easier to just stick with US & IOA.....


----------



## schumigirl

bubba's mom said:


> did you all still want a TR outta me...even tho we're not heading to the parks (again) this year?  just checking...have to know how accurate to take notes or just lots of pix...or both?



I LOVE your trip reports   So a definite vote for a great big yes from me  



thebigkahuna said:


> I've never been on space mt. I love POC & HM.
> And I really want to go back on TOT. I dont know what to do!!
> 
> maybe its easier to just stick with US & IOA.....



We don`t go to Disney anymore.........but will go back sometime. We would do MK for HM.....Splash M......POTC and Wishes......that`s about it. Oh a Dole Whip 

I was the Captain of Disappointment coming off of Space Mountain.......I was so let down after hearing how good it was.....I thought it was awful........But what do I know I`m very usually in the minority of opinion. Lots love it...I just don`t.

MGM......for ToT and RnRc........that`s it  

I can`t choose between US/IOA. Love them both 


Won`t be around till Saturday night now, off to Scotland tomorrow to see my lovely mum. All 3 of us going this time as DS exams are finally over 

4-5 hour drive depending on traffic.........then try and not be spoiled by all the lovely home baking she does.......not good for the diet 

So have  great couple of days....and if we do move.....give me a holler so I find you guys


----------



## minniejack

bubba's mom said:


> hey everyone
> 
> thot I'd pop in to say "HI"...before Mac packs up and moves again!!
> 
> getting ready for our trip...did you all still want a TR outta me...even tho we're not heading to the parks (again) this year?  just checking...have to know how accurate to take notes or just lots of pix...or both?
> 
> hope everyone is well....did I miss anything?   maybe some cliff notes??
> 
> well...off to do stuff....be bak l8r...




  hi stranger


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> my dates are oct 4th thru oct 8th...your blonde moment was correct....



dang..............
you know what i was looking at?
your siggie of pofq ...oct 12.


oops......that means 2012.


duh........


i took it as the 12th of october so that is why i said what i said.
and yes, i just thought of that.

vicki i hope you don't ditch me now knowing of my blonde moments...


----------



## SgtClaymore

Yeah just purchased a new car! It's a Honda Accord and I went from a big truck that got 14 MPG to this so I'm loving it.


----------



## macraven

_those cars are kewl.

with all the gas money you are going to be saving, you can buy beer with that savings...._


----------



## ky07

*Just stopping by to say hi homies
It's our last day at the darkside and we had so much fun DW started crying cause we have to leave in the morning but she calmed down once I told her we would be back next year *


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> *Just stopping by to say hi homies
> It's our last day at the darkside and we had so much fun DW started crying cause we have to leave in the morning but she calmed down once I told her we would be back next year *



Glad your having a great time. It's always sad to leave.

We can't wait till next week when we visit.


----------



## Bluer101

SgtClaymore said:


> Yeah just purchased a new car! It's a Honda Accord and I went from a big truck that got 14 MPG to this so I'm loving it.



Congrats.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well ... finally decided on dates for our October trip ... plus I was able to get a club level room at the Poly with a discount!  

... now to watch for airfare


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Just stopping by to say hi homies
> It's our last day at the darkside and we had so much fun DW started crying cause we have to leave in the morning but she calmed down once I told her we would be back next year *



_tell her we homies said, don't cry....
there will be another trip for her.


vacations are for fun and it sounds like both of youse had a lot of full at the darkside._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Glad your having a great time. It's always sad to leave.
> 
> We can't wait till next week when we visit.



_9 full nights.
yup, youse will have a lot of fun at the darkside.


planned on where to eat this time around?

ever go to Boulangeria at the studios, or the orchid court lounge?

i hit both of those places a lot.

oh, and i kind of live at Finnegans and Louies during hhn.....and in the daytime.


you'll be able to take in the parade, despicable me and the night time spectacular.

lucky ducky..._


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well ... finally decided on dates for our October trip ... plus I was able to get a club level room at the Poly with a discount!
> 
> ... now to watch for airfare



_bonlee, are you near where Porter flies out of?

i see ads all the time for canada to chgo to orlando with that company.
the prices they have been running specials on have been cheaper than what i pay for my flights.

congrats on getting a discount for the room.
this is the second year in a row that i got a 40% off room.
sweet for both of us._


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> dang..............
> you know what i was looking at?
> your siggie of pofq ...oct 12.
> 
> 
> oops......that means 2012.
> 
> 
> duh........
> 
> 
> i took it as the 12th of october so that is why i said what i said.
> and yes, i just thought of that.
> 
> vicki i hope you don't ditch me now knowing of my blonde moments...


It's ok mac, I have my occasional blonde moments even though I'm a brunette

I'm consideriing adding one night at RPR probably pre-WDW.....if I can talk my friend into it.  We could meet up then....sounds like a plan


----------



## macraven

_sounds like a plan_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _9 full nights.
> yup, youse will have a lot of fun at the darkside.
> 
> 
> planned on where to eat this time around?
> 
> ever go to Boulangeria at the studios, or the orchid court lounge?
> 
> i hit both of those places a lot.
> 
> oh, and i kind of live at Finnegans and Louies during hhn.....and in the daytime.
> 
> 
> you'll be able to take in the parade, despicable me and the night time spectacular.
> 
> lucky ducky..._



Boulangeria is pretty good. We have had quick breakfast in the Orchid lounge. Finnegans and Louies are great also. We are going to plan our days around meals. We also now love Mythos. Also ended up with a free breakfast buffet in Islands Dinning Room, which is always great.

It looks like we are getting free Disney tickets, so we are going to grab a few days down there also (Keep fingers crossed). Have not been down there since 2008, our hearts are with Universal.


----------



## keishashadow

hey allthe mr and I just starting to feel what passes for normal  I think we had bonnie's bug.  btw, that's a good deal to score on relatively last minute trip, now the airfare, and the car.  Supposed to revisit chopping down a big pine tree in back yard this weekend, oh joy.  



minniejack said:


> I still call it "Mickey Gotcher Money" too!


 it'll always be MGM (_Mouse_GotcherMoney) to me, still remember the 1st time one of the comedian bus drivers used that line.  Now it's all businessbut some of those older dudes (NYC retired transit) were hysterical.

Glad to see the U AP rates dropped for October, pretty soon they'll be paying us to stay.  Quite the deal for deluxe properties but still so many complain how expensive it is to stay onsite vs WDW value properties.  Nothing wrong with stockpiling park tickets, better return to value than you'll get in a bank.

barb - r u kidding?  ur TRs are *epic! *


----------



## thebigkahuna

good morning homies!

How was the weekend? It was nasty rainy here & I messed up my computer & can't get on the internet. don't know what I did or how to fix it!!
Lucky for me I have a friend in the IT department at work 

Have a great Monday! If i get my 'puter fixed, I'll talk to you all later tonight!!


----------



## minniejack

Remember the bullies of my daughter last year? w/o implicating myself in writing, let's just say the circle of life finally brought some justice...

yupp maybe it was lion king reruns over the weekend


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> it'll always be MGM (_Mouse_
> 
> Glad to see the U AP rates dropped for October, pretty soon they'll be paying us to stay.  Quite the deal for deluxe properties but still so many complain how expensive it is to stay onsite vs WDW value properties.  Nothing wrong with stockpiling park tickets, better return to value than you'll get in a bank.
> 
> [/B]





_keisha, let me see....

a night stay at the values at the motherland resort, $127 + tax.
a night stay at RPH w/ap code, $144 + tax.

of course, can't mix apples with oranges, but just saying there is the world of difference of a disney value room compared to the Loews deluxe._


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> good morning homies!
> 
> How was the weekend? It was nasty rainy here & I messed up my computer & can't get on the internet. don't know what I did or how to fix it!!
> Lucky for me I have a friend in the IT department at work
> 
> Have a great Monday! If i get my 'puter fixed, I'll talk to you all later tonight!!



_i'm guessing the puter did not get fixed yet.
fixed.
i had my 2 cats fixed..

nevermind.

hope you get it fixed so you can come back and play tonight with us!



minniejack said:



			Remember the b
		
Click to expand...

_


minniejack said:


> ullies of my daughter last year? w/o implicating myself in writing, let's just say the circle of life finally brought some justice...
> 
> yupp maybe it was lion king reruns over the weekend



_i remember that......
are they banned from the park district???_


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies 

mj, glad justice was finally served.

janet, I couldn't pass up those good AP rates so when my friend said she wanted to book a cheap hotel the night before WDW, I told her I would pay for RPR instead and if she didn't want to spring for a ticket she could just hang out at the pool while I make a dash at the parks.  It's not the best scenario, but I'll take any time on the darkside when I can get it.

I renewed my AP today  for 365 more days of fun!(at least that's what the guy on the phone said)  Hopefully, we can take a longer trip later this year.

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## macraven

_i'll be at the darkside that same day you will be.

if your friend doesn't buy a ticket, i will follow you around........

i mean, we can do some rides together._


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _i'll be at the darkside that same day you will be.
> 
> if your friend doesn't buy a ticket, i will follow you around........
> 
> i mean, we can do some rides together._



sounds like fun to me although with the looo...ng list my daughter has given me for HP stuff, I may spend most of my time shopping


----------



## macraven

_i'll watch you shop.

but i buy when in the candy shop.


_


----------



## tink1957

The candy shop is what the list is for....chocolate frogs, treacle fudge, exploding bonbons, fizzing whizbies etc....and I have a few items to add to the list, yum.  I can almost feel the pounds returning as I type.


----------



## minniejack

the ring leader herself got herself into her own bowl of muck--not a thing to do with me--I just gloated when I predicted on Friday something would happen and it did and well let's just say no paycheck for her...


----------



## Mad Hattered

Add me to the list of people who just saved over $100 on my one night stay at RPH in October with the AP discount!


----------



## macraven

_is this tuesday or wednesday?_


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> _is this tuesday or wednesday?_



Tuesday.  And I only have to work the rest of the day and tomorrow and I'm off until July 9th!  WOOHOO  Of course going camping this weekend when our temps are supposed to hit 105!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey all, Back from Scotland and had such a lovely time. Weather was awful but we weren`t doing much anyway. It`s still awful here too!!!

What is up with the weather everywhere???? I hope Orlando is drier in 2 weeks time.......it has looked dreadful last couple of weeks!!!!!

I think we are set to go........mum gave us some money to get ourselves  a "wee treat" when we`re over, so will change that into $$$ and that`s us sorted I think. Not much else to organise really.  Getting impatient now 

DH has had a nasty cold last few days.....told him to keep it to himself and chased him to a spare room last night.......is that heartless


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back Carole...I know you're getting excited for your trip and having experienced a bad cold on vacation, I don't blame you for chasing him out....take no chances.

I just looked at the forecast and it's supposed to be 103 here on Saturday


----------



## thebigkahuna

woo HOO! i loves me a working 'puter!!!!

Hi Homies! 
its a super stressful work week, so I may not be around a lot...even tho I DID just get my 'puter fixed! Now I wont have a lot of spare time till after the 1st of the month....hope it's a great week for everyone 


(anyone watching Storage Wars tonight? Its a guilty pleasure of mine )


----------



## keishashadow

I saw a video link with teaser that storage wars is 'scripted' doesn't matter to me, it's a hoot

carole - things should dry out nicely in the next 2 weeks in orlando, glad u had a good time in scotland.



macraven said:


> _keisha, let me see...._
> 
> _a night stay at the values at the motherland resort, $127 + tax._
> _a night stay at RPH w/ap code, $144 + tax._
> 
> _of course, can't mix apples with oranges, but just saying there is the world of difference of a disney value room compared to the Loews deluxe._


 
but so many just don't get it

It's a good thing to see so many homies cleaning up on the AP rates for October



minniejack said:


> the ring leader herself got herself into her own bowl of muck--not a thing to do with me--I just gloated when I predicted on Friday something would happen and it did and well let's just say no paycheck for her...


 
muck is such a great word, hope the wilderbeastie stays stuck in it since the lion king is lurking



Mad Hattered said:


> Tuesday. And I only have to work the rest of the day and tomorrow and I'm off until July 9th! WOOHOO Of course going camping this weekend when our temps are supposed to hit 105!


 
well that's grrreat, enjoy!  July 9th sounds so far away.

Just read that corona was bought by budweiser.  Not sure if that's a good or bad thing for my fav brew, maybe it'll crop up in more venues now.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Tuesday.  And I only have to work the rest of the day and tomorrow and I'm off until July 9th!  WOOHOO  Of course going camping this weekend when our temps are supposed to hit 105!




_i would say sleep naked if it hits 105 but then you might get a lot of skeeter bites in the butt.
yes, it is tuesday but will be wednesday by the time i post this....

have a fun camping trip in your camper._




schumigirl said:


> Hey all, Back from Scotland and had such a lovely time. Weather was awful but we weren`t doing much anyway. It`s still awful here too!!!
> 
> What is up with the weather everywhere???? I hope Orlando is drier in 2 weeks time.......it has looked dreadful last couple of weeks!!!!!
> 
> I think we are set to go........mum gave us some money to get ourselves  a "wee treat" when we`re over, so will change that into $$$ and that`s us sorted I think. Not much else to organise really.  Getting impatient now
> 
> DH has had a nasty cold last few days.....told him to keep it to himself and chased him to a spare room last night.......is that heartless



_not heartless.
i think it is considered smart.
now you can watch tv until 4 in the morning and he won't know since he is in the other room.
one of my sons is in London tonight.
i told him to buy me a magnet for the fridge but i don't think he listened to me.
i was driving him to the airport when i told him this but with the radio so dang loud, he'll claim he never heard me.

that is good you were able to see your mum before your vacation._




tink1957 said:


> Welcome back Carole...I know you're getting excited for your trip and having experienced a bad cold on vacation, I don't blame you for chasing him out....take no chances.
> 
> I just looked at the forecast and it's supposed to be 103 here on Saturday



_i wish we could hit 103.
today was a bummer, it only got to 75.
right now it is 60 but going down to 54 in the wee hours.

it is forecasted we will hit 80 tomorrow and 85-then 86 the next days.

ah..........finally........summer will be here!
i'm about one mile off of Lake Michigan.
that keeps our temps very much lower what you see for chicago or milwaukee._



thebigkahuna said:


> woo HOO! i loves me a working 'puter!!!!
> 
> Hi Homies!
> its a super stressful work week, so I may not be around a lot...even tho I DID just get my 'puter fixed! Now I wont have a lot of spare time till after the 1st of the month....hope it's a great week for everyone
> 
> 
> (anyone watching Storage Wars tonight? Its a guilty pleasure of mine )



i was wondering when your puter would get well and you would be back here.
you were missed.

yup, i like storage wars and i heard on E that it was staged.
i was watching wrestling and missed storage wars...


_keisha, i forgot what you posted but wanted to give you a shout out anyhoot._


----------



## macraven

_got to go to city hall tomorrow for our *building permit.
*

i will link the new homie thread here once i make the #10 episode........_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _got to go to city hall tomorrow for our *building permit.*_
> 
> 
> _i will link the new homie thread here once i make the #10 episode........_


 
oooh, can we get new curtains?


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> oooh, can we get new curtains?



_your color choice??
i think we shall go red this time around...


city hall was closed when i got there so will try tomorrow for the building permit.




of course i'll do a link on this thread to the new home for homies..._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _your color choice??
> i think we shall go red this time around...
> 
> 
> _


_

Can I have purple please...... I love purple!!!

Guess who has a cold 

Yep my DH does like to share!!!! Touch wood mine is milder than his because I take all the meds to fight it. So bit of a blocked nose and bit of a sore throat and a bit of a heavy head. Hoping it doesn`t get worse now. Still, at least it`s now and not in 2 weeks!!!

Had massive flooding in our area last night, we are ok but some places were badly affected. Thunder and lightning with hailstones and all the time boiling hot....very strange. Today it`s blowing a gale and hot and humid again.

Less than 2 weeks till our trip  _


----------



## schumigirl

It got worse.

I`m grouchy, miserable, cold, hot, sore, achy, nose is bunged up, headachy and generally not happy at the moment. 2 days now.

I`ve got DH`s cold a million time worse than he had it. 

And I`m on my own so generally feeling very sorry for myself  DH is at work and DS who has a bit of a cold is out with friends.

My lunch....if that`s what you can call it was 2 pain killers......white chocolate, a choc ice and a  glass of lucozade. 

Don`t like feeling like this but I can at least sit up for more than 20 minutes today 

10 days to go


----------



## thebigkahuna

Good morning homies!
hope everyone is having a good weekend 


Stressful week at work is over *YAY* and today is a laaaaazy sunday with this  this  & this  being the only things going on


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> It got worse.
> 
> I`m grouchy, miserable, cold, hot, sore, achy, nose is bunged up, headachy and generally not happy at the moment. 2 days now.
> 
> I`ve got DH`s cold a million time worse than he had it.
> 
> And I`m on my own so generally feeling very sorry for myself  DH is at work and DS who has a bit of a cold is out with friends.
> 
> My lunch....if that`s what you can call it was 2 pain killers......white chocolate, a choc ice and a  glass of lucozade.
> 
> Don`t like feeling like this but I can at least sit up for more than 20 minutes today
> 
> 10 days to go


Poor Carolehope you feel better soon at least you have your trip to look forward to.

I'm headed to Panama City Beach this week to escape the heat in GA...100 plus for 3 days in a row.  I can't wait to feel the sand between my toes


----------



## Lycaon

My weekend started today... yesterday was the last day of a rough week at work. (our work week runs from Wednesday to Tuesday) I'm off for the next two days 

I really hope we get our HHN teaser this week. Some are speculating that they will wait another week to do it because of Despicable Me and the holiday. I'm not sure I can wait that long


----------



## minniejack

Greenbrier County, WV
I drove through the storm with 70 mph winds near Morgantown, WV and then we ended up in Greenbrier County, WV where the storm had already passed through.  We were there for our 20th anniversary.  Here are some pics--these don't even begin to describe the damage.  Gas shortages, no power, turned off the water supply because of no way to sanitize. This area is very rural and I bet some of these people won't see power for a month.

But you will never see the damage on this week's PGA Greenbrier classic--it was amazing the way the hotel handled this catastrophe.  Today, they were without power and still trying to maintain their high caliber image and had lunch and dinner for free--albeit today was on paper plates due to health regulations, but WAY TO GO GREENBRIER!






Driving under live electric and huge trees with 6 ft of road 





Back of Director's Box at Greenbrier Classic




Huge tree in Greenbrier County, White Sulphur springs--at least 12 ft high




18th Hole at Greenbrier Classic to start Monday, July 2 with practice and Tiger 





Pictures do not even begin to show the damage.  We waited in line at the Dept of Highways for gas for over 2 hrs. (and only a few idiots that tried to jump line and no fights) It's an anniversary we will never forget!  Pray for the people of West Virginia.


----------



## macraven

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45350128&posted=1#post45350128



_ok homies, i have a new lease on a place which i think you will all love.


i've linked it above so COME ON OVER......


oh, i do have cats in my new room so if you have allerigies, take the first floor east side of the house.

i like having a room on the west side so the sun does not wake me up in the morning.....


see you soon at http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45350128&posted=1#post45350128_


----------



## Metro West

Sorry to close but we've reached our 250 page limit.

Enjoy the new digs!


----------

